# Song lyrics that describe how you're currently feeling



## jim_morrison

Thought it would be interesting if we posted some song lyrics that described how we are currently feeling, anyway here's mine;

ALKALINE TRIO - The Poison

It's not just the pain, the pain in my back
That laughs in my face, my face every night 
Or the poison that took my lungs
That keeps me from feeling warm.

But how could a rooftop view in London
Look just the same as one in Brooklyn?
Nothing has changed but now I fight with words
And I can't see so good.

And there's got to be more, much more than this.
I got pages of dreams, they're covered in piss
And the poison that took my soul,
It keeps me from feeling anything.

And how could a rooftop view in London
Look just the same as one in Brooklyn?
Nothing has changed but now I fight with words
And I can't see so good.
And now I fight with the words,
And now I fight with the words,
Now I fight with the words.

And how could a rooftop view in London
Look just the same as one in Brooklyn?
Nothing has changed but now I fight with the words,
And I can't see so good.


----------



## Emptyheart

A domesticated girl that's all you ask of me
Darling it is no joke, this is lycanthropy
The moon's awake now with eyes wide open
My body's craving, so feed the hungry

I've been devoting myself to you Monday to Monday and Friday to Friday
Not getting enough retribution or decent incentives to keep me at it
I'm starting to feel just a little abused like a coffee machine in an office
So I'm gonna go somewhere cozy to get me a lover
And tell you all about it

There's a she wolf in your closet
Open up and set her free
There's a she wolf in your closet
Let it out so it can breathe

Sitting across a bar, staring right at her prey
It's going well so far, she's gonna get her way
Nocturnal creatures are not so prudent
The moon's my teacher, and I'm her student

To locate the single men, I got on me a special radar
And the fire department hotline in case I get in trouble later
Not looking for cute little divos or rich city guys that just want to enjoy
But having a very good time and behave very bad in the arms of a boy


Shewolf-by Shakira lol
This is exactly how i feel


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Command - Linda Perry

Lord I feel I've lost command 
The ship I've built is crashing from my hands
Everything seems so unclear
My tattered sails have all but disappeared

There was a lightning crash right over me
It struck so hard my ship began to sink 
And just as the sea began to take me down
Someone reached right in and rescued me 
La la la la la la la 

Stranded so very very long
Lately lord I just don't feel too strong 
See hopeless is carrying me away 
I'm on my knees begging for today

There was a lightning crash right over me
It struck so hard my ship began to sink
And just as the sea began to take me down
Someone reached right in and rescued me


----------



## rdrr

say anything - admit it!

ADMIT IT! Despite your pseudo-bohemian appearance and vaguely leftist doctrine of beliefs, you know nothing ABOUT art or sex that you couldn't read in any trendy new york underground fashion magazine...Proto-typical non-conformist. You are a vacuous soldier of the thrift store gestapo. You adhere to a set of standards and tastes that appear to be determined by an unseen panel of hipster judges-BULL****-giving your thumbs up and thumbs down to incoming and outgoing trends and styles of music and art. Go analog baby, you're so post-modern. You're diving face forward into an antiquated past, it's disgusting! It's offensive! Don't stick your nose up at me!

Yeah, what do you have to say for yourself?
Woah,Woah,Woah,Woah!
Yeah, what do you have to say for yourself?
Woah,Woah,Woah,Woah!

You spend your time sitting in circles with your friends, pontificating to each other, forever competing for that one moment of self aggrandizing glory in which you hog the intellectual spotlight, holding dominion over the entire SHALLOW....POINTLESS...conversation. Oh we're not worthy.

When you walk by a group of quote-unquote normal people you chuckle to yourself, patting yourself on the back as you scoff. It's the same superority complex shared by the high school jocks who made your life a living hell, makes you a slave to the competitive capitalist dogma you spend every moment of your waking life *****ING about!

Yeah, what do you have to say for yourself?
Woah,Woah,Woah,Woah!
Yeah, what do you have to say for yourself?
Woah,Woah,Woah,Woah!

Cause I'm proud of my life and the things that I have done, proud of myself and the loner I've become. You're free to whine. It will not get you far. I do just fine, my car and my guitar, proud of my life and the things that I have done, proud of myself and the loner I've become. You're free to whine. It will not get you far. I do just fine, my car and my guitar.

Well let me tell you this, I am shamelessly self-involved. I spend hours in front of the mirror making my hair elegantly disheveled. I worry about how this album will sell because I believe it will determine the amount of SEX I will have in the future. I self-medicate with drugs and alcohol to help treat my extreme social anxiety problem. You are a FAKER! ADMIT IT!You are a FRAUD!ADMIT IT! You're living a LIE! your life is living a lie! You don't impress me! ADMIT IT! You don't intimidate me! ADMIT IT! Why don't you bow down, get on the ground, walk this ****ing plank!

Yeah, what do you have to say for yourself?
Woah,Woah,Woah!
Yeah, what do you have to say for yourself?
Woah,Woah,Woah!

I'm proud of my life and the things that I have done, proud of myself and the loner i've become. You're free to whine. It will not get you far. I do just fine, my car and my guitar,guitar go!

I drift, drift, drift, drift, drift, yeah
I drift, drift, drift, drift, drift, yeah oh

And I am done with this,
I wanna taste the breeze of every great city ,
My car and my guitar,
My car and my guitar,
So you'll come to be, made of these urges unfulfilled,
Oh no, no, no, no, no,
When I'm dead I'll rest,
When I'm dead I'll rest, lay still,
When I'm dead I'll rest, I'll rest,
When I'm dead I'll rest, I'll rest,
When I'm dead I'll rest, I'll rest,
When I'm dead I'll rest, I'll rest,


----------



## Phibes

Verse from 'Thurston Moore's Psychic Hearts'

they ****ed your head up
that's for sure
your heart is ripped now wrapped in fur
but you know that sex is pretty insane
and magic seems to kill the pain
and the things that go on inside your brain
makes you seem to think that you're to blame
don't think about it
throw it out
love 'em all and say it loud
fight the scumbags that slap you around
scream your crazy lost and found
we don't have to tell you what is right
we have all the faith that it was not right


----------



## TheDaffodil

Can't stop my mind from thinking of you
How am I supposed to function
Got me feelin' for your lips on my kiss
All night, never want no other lover

Baby I'm hungry
I want and I need
Bring me your sugar
And pour it all over me baby

- "Put Your Hands On Me" by Joss Stone.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

_"I'm not looking for extra attention, I just wanna be just like you.._
_Blend in with the rest of the room, maybe just point me to the closest restroom." _


----------



## bookscoffee

_"I bet you've never heard ole Marshall Dylan say
Miss Kitty have you ever thought of running away
Settling down would you marry me
If I ask you twice and beg you pretty please
She'd of said Yes in a New York minute
They never tied the knot
His heart wasn't in it
He just stole a kiss as he road away
He never hung his hat up, at Kitty's place"_ - Toby Keith "Shoulda Been a Cowboy"

I'm also feeling like this:

_"Do I turn you on at all when I kiss you, baby
Does the sight of me wanting you drive you crazy
Do I have your love, am I still enough
Tell me don't I, or tell me do I, baby

Give you everything that you ever wanted
Would you rather just turn away and leave me lonely
Do I just need to give up and get on with my life
Baby, do I?"_ - Luke Bryan "Do I"


----------



## Judi

"Let me tell you how I've been,
I've been hiding from my friends,
Hiding from thw world, 
Hiding from myself"

Only those lines are relevant, Hard-Fi - Better do better


----------



## Unlikely hero

bayside; tortures if the damned

hate myself more than I ever let on
I’m burned out at 22
I lived too fast and I loved too much and I’ll die too young, but I chose this cup that I drank from
Knew what I was getting into. But I couldn’t let out what I had to keep in
I’m ashamed of myself and unspeakable sins that I’ve committed and…
I’ve made mistakes but I’ll find my way. No explanation for the things I’ve failed at before
They can’t hold my hand
It just hurts to be a man
Through the tortures of the damned. If I only had an axe I’d sever the ties I’ve made with the world
Maybe I can be a stranger in a strange place If I start now, maybe I can be saved
If I only had a mask, I’d cover these bleeding eyes
They’re bloodshot now but they’ll be black by dawn
If I wake up now I can be pure again
Look at me now, I’m on the tracks with my back towards the last train leaving


----------



## Iced Soul

*Forget your troubles and just get happy 
Ya better chase all your cares away 
Sing Hallelujah, c'mon get happy 
Get ready for the judgment day

The sun is shining, come on get happy 
The Lord is waiting to take your hand 
Shout Hallelujah, come on get happy 
We're going to the Promised Land 
*


----------



## GnR

Loneliness it shadows me, quicker than darkness
Crawls to the surface of my skin, visibly surrounded by it

Black is all I feel, so this is how it feels to be free

Surrounded by empty souls, artificial courage used
And because so, once was mine
I walk this maze alone

Black is all I feel, so this is how it feels to be free

The man's beside himself, man's below himself
Man's behind himself, Am I inside myself

Chaos and hate shadow me, pain it fills me up
Only one thing makes me feel, missing better half of me

Black is all I feel, so this is how it feels to be free

The man's beside himself, man's below himself
Man's behind himself, Am I inside myself

Chaos and hate shadow me, hate it fills me up
Only one thing makes me feel, missing better half of me

Black is all I feel, so this is how it feels to be free

The man's beside himself, man's below himself
Man's behind himself, Am I inside myself

ALICE AND CHAINS - AM I INSIDE


----------



## moxosis

This is the song with the lyrics, I was in grocery store once and heard this song on the radio in the store, and I was not doing well and I almost started to cry in front of others in the store.

James Morrison - Wonderful World


----------



## pokeherpro

A cold and frosty mornin'
There's not a lot to say, about the things caught in my mind
And as the day was dawnin'
My plane flew away, with all the things caught in my mind
And I wanna be there when you're comin' down
And I wanna be there when you hit the ground
So don't go away
Say what you say
Say that you'll stay
Forever and a day
In the time of my life, cause I need more time
Yes I need more time just to make things right


----------



## illlaymedown

I feel like I would like to be somewhere else doing something that matters,
And I'll admit here, while I sit here my mind wastes away and my doubts start to gather,
What's the purpose?
It feels worthless,
So unwanted like I've lost all my value,
I can't find it not in the least bit and I'm just scared so scared that I'll fail you,
And sometimes I think that I'm not any good at all,
And sometimes I wonder why, why I'm even here at all,
But then you assure me, I'm a little more than useless and when I think that I can't do this you promise me that I'll get thru this and doing something right for once,
So if I say I can't do something significant I'll opt to leave most opportunities wasted,
And nothing trivial that life can give me will measure up to what might have replaced it,
Too late look my date book is packed full of days that were empty and now gone,
And I'll bet that regret will prove to get me to improve in the long run.
Unnoticed, I know this week is a symbol of how I use my time,
Resent it, I spent it convincing myself the world's doing just fine,
Without me doing anything of any consequence,
Without me showing any sign of ever making sense of my time,
It's my life and my right to use it like I should like He would for the good of everything that I would ever know.
I'm a little more than useless and when I think that I can't do this you promise me that I'll get thru this and do something right for once,
I'm a little more than useless and I never knew I knew this was gonna be the day when I would do something right for once.


----------



## ostorozhno

_"Slow motion, liquid universe. I'm feeling nowhere. It doesn't matter where we go because I already been there."_


----------



## duskyy

I really need to talk with you 
I keep stepping on the vein 
That keeps my lifeline flowing thru 
I wanna be your perfect stick of glue 
But I don’t feel perfect at all 
Sad and insecure flaw 

I find it hard to hold conversation 
I get sweaty sick and I wanna walk away 
Its not you its strictly me in this situation 
I’m wondering will it ever go away…just go away


----------



## imt

Six semen samples seventeen strands of hair
Found in the back of a van after a shoot with Vanity Fair
Hannah Montana prepare to elope with a can opener
And be cut open like cantaloupe and canopy beds
And Glad bags, yeah, glad to be back
Cause last year was a tragedy that landed me smack dab in rehab
F*ckin doctor I ain’t even understand a damn word he said
I planned to relapse second I walked outta that *****
Two weeks sobriety I ain’t enlightened
Biting into a f*ckin Vicodin like I’m a Viking
Oh lightning is striking it might be a f*cking sign I need a psychic
Evaluation **** Jason it’s Friday the nineteenth
That means it’s just a regular day
And this is the kind of sh*t I think of regularly
F*ckin lesbian shouldn’t of had her legs in the way
Now she’s pregnant and gay missing both legs and beggin to stay


----------



## pokeherpro

Cash Rules Everything Around Me
C.R.E.A.M. get the money
Dolla dolla bill ya'll...


:yes


----------



## shadowmask

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here


----------



## Neptunus

Apparently this is my "theme song"...



> *Kate Perry lyrics - "Hot n Cold"*
> 
> Cause you're hot then you're cold
> You're yes then you're no
> You're in then you're out
> You're up then you're down
> You're wrong when it's right
> It's black and it's white
> We fight, we break up
> We kiss, we make up
> (you) You don't really want to stay, no
> (but you) But you don't really want to go-o
> You're hot then you're cold
> You're yes then you're no
> You're in then you're out
> You're up then you're down


What can I say, I'm an emotional chick!


----------



## toffee

I have become a silent movie,
the hero killed the clown,
can't make a sound, can't make a sound..
nobody knows what he's doing,
still hanging around,
can't make a sound.........

elliott smith - can't make a sound


----------



## hopena

*Sit Down
James*

I sing myself to sleep
A song from the darkest hour
Secrets I can't keep
Insight of the day
Swing from high to deep
Extremes of sweet and sour
Hope that God exists
I hope I pray

Drawn by the undertow
My life is out of control
I believe this wave will bear my weight
So let it flow

Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down, down
In sympathy

Now I'm relieved to hear
That you've been to some far out places
It's hard to carry on
When you feel all alone
Now I've swung back down again
It's worse than it was before
If I hadn't seen such riches
I could live with being poor

Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down, down
In sympathy

Those who feel the breath of sadness
Sit down next to me
Those who find they're touched by madness
Sit down next to me
Those who find themselves ridiculous
Sit down next to me
In love, in fear, in hate, in tears
In love, in fear, in hate, in tears
In love, in fear, in hate, in tears
In love, in fear, in hate

Down
Down

Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down, down
In sympathy

Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Oh sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, sit down, sit down, sit down, down
In sympathy

Down


----------



## Matteh

Alesana - Apology





Sweat drips in my eyes
screams of lust we cry
tonight you are everything
you're everything...
you're everything to me no more
as I wake from this perfect dream
I'll escape from Eden's walls
can I not stay and live this lie?
go away and I'll think only of myself

And to think that you would not be scared
or surprised if I'd severed all these ties
this is the end...

I'll lose myself in anguish for tonight
help me get over you
one last false apology
help me get over you

I feel so numb to see this bitter end of beautiful illusions...
would this be the same?
broken pieces will not mend to save our past now...go away...

I'll lose myself in anguish for tonight
help me get over you
one last false apology
help me get over you

Now we must let go
urgency overwhelms me as I must restrain my flood of tears
I refuse to be slave to your false beauty again

I'll lose myself in anguish for tonight
help me get over you
one last false apology
help me get over you


----------



## Alys

The Motions - Matthew West

This might hurt; It's not safe 
But I know that I've got to make a change 
I don't care if I break 
At least I'll be feeling something 
Just ok is not enough 
Help me fight through the nothingness of life 

I don't want to go through the motions 
I don't want to go one more day 
Without your all consuming passion inside of me 
I don't want to spend my whole life asking 
What if I had given everything 
Instead of going through the motions 

No regrets; Not this time 
Gonna let my heart defeat my mind 
Let your love make me whole 
I think I'm finally feeling something 
Just ok is not enough 
Help me fight through the nothingness of this life 

Take me all the way 
Take me all the way 
I don't want to go through the motions

It's a Christian song.


----------



## keithp

Cascada- Runaway

From London to Paris 
From Berlin to Rome 
You're searching for something 
A place to call home

Been hiding your feelings 
Went out of control 
Your destinations unknown

Tell me 
How can it be boy? 
You're still a runaway 
You chase the dreams from heaven above 
Where in this world will you find a place to stay? 
Runaway from love

How can it be boy? 
You're still a runaway 
You chase the dreams from heaven above, baby 
Where in this world will you find a place to stay? 
Runaway from love 
Runaway from love (runaway)

A new town, a new place 
A knock on the door 
You came as a stranger and entered the door 
The moment I saw you, I knew it for sure 
You won't pack your bags anymore

Tell me 
How can it be boy? 
You're still a runaway 
You chase the dreams from heaven above 
Where in this world will you find a place to stay? 
Runaway from love

How can it be boy? 
You're still a runaway 
You chase the dreams from heaven above, baby 
Where in this world will you find a place to stay? 
Runaway from love 
Runaway from love (runaway)

I know you don't want to be a bother 
Though your love's so undiscovered 
I want you to stay boy 
Stop running from love

How can it be boy? 
You're still a runaway 
You chase the dreams from heaven above 
Where in this world will you find a place to stay? 
Runaway from love

How can it be boy? 
You're still a runaway 
You chase the dreams from heaven above, baby 
Where in this world will you find a place to stay? 
Runaway from love 
Runaway from love


----------



## duskyy

All the times
That I've cried
All this wasted
It's all inside
And I feel
All this pain
Stuffed it down 
It's back again
And I lie
Here in bed
All alone
I can't mend
But I feel
Tomorrow will be okay

Staind - Outside


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

This is the end
My only friend, the end


----------



## hopena

*Bedshaped
Keane*

Many's the time I ran with you down
The rainy roads of our old town 
Many the lives we lived in each day
And buried all together 
Don't laugh at me
Don't walk away

You'll follow me back
With the sun in your eyes
And on your own
Bedshaped and legs of stone
You'll knock on my door
And up we'll go
In white light
I don't think so
But what do I know?
What do I know?
I know

I know you think I'm holding you down
And I've fallen by the wayside now
And I don't understand the same things as you
But I do

Don't laugh at me
Don't walk away

You'll follow me back
With the sun in your eyes
And on your own
Bedshaped, two legs of stone
You'll knock on my door
And up we'll go
In white light
I don't think so
But what do I know?
What do I know?
I know

ahahaa ahahaa ahahaa ahahaa(Choir)

ooooohhhhhhhh
And up we'll go
In white light
I don't think so
But what do I know?
What do I know?
I know


----------



## Sunshine009

We've only just begun to live
White lace and promises
A kiss for luck and we're on our way
We've only begun

Before the rising sun we fly
So many roads to choose
We start our walking
And learn to run
And yes! We've just begun

Sharin' horizons that are new to us
Watchin' the signs along the way
Talkin' it over just the two of us
Workin' together day to day, together
And when the evening comes we smile
So much of life ahead
We'll find a place where there's room to grow
And yes! We've just begun

Sharin' horizons that are new to us
Watchin' the signs along the way
Talkin' it over just the two of us
Workin' together day to day, together, together

And when the evening comes we smile
So much of life ahead
We'll find a place where there's room to grow
And yes! We've just begun


----------



## PlayerOffGames

...put my heart on the song
but i struggle with my conscience from the dark till the dawn
i walk through the storm, with my mother in mind
and i learned that there aint nothing thats a lovely as time
i struggle to find, anyone who's struggle is mine
anyone who got a struggle like mine


----------



## rincewind

From OMD - Walking on the Milky Way:

_As time goes by reality
Destroys your hope and dignity
There's nothing left but shadows on the wall
But just remember who you are
And where you've been you've come so far
And never ever let them see you fall
I don't believe in miracles
I don't believe in truth
I don't believe that anything can recreate your youth_


----------



## ringfortheking

Mumm Ra - She's Got You High

"She's got you high and you don't even know yet."


----------



## katieboro

lol basically all of keanes songs, describe my life.

Is it any wonder im tired?
is it any wonder that i feel uptight?
is it any wonder i dont know whats right?
oooh these days after all the misery made
is it any wonder that i feel afraid
is it any wonder that i feel betrayed


----------



## hopena

katieboro said:


> lol basically all of keanes songs, describe my life.
> 
> Is it any wonder im tired?
> is it any wonder that i feel uptight?
> is it any wonder i dont know whats right?
> oooh these days after all the misery made
> is it any wonder that i feel afraid
> is it any wonder that i feel betrayed


I was thinking the same thing last night. 

"So little time
Try to understand that I'm
Trying to make a move just to stay in the game
I try to stay awake and remember my name
But everybody's changing
And I don't feel the same

You're gone from here
And soon you will disappear
Fading into beautiful light
Cause everybody's changing
And I don't feel right"


----------



## hiimnotcool

Young money run this...towns...countries
I still eat rappers..Mmmmm, scrumptious.
You're softer than nylen, oops I meant Nylon
Perfection is the goal I'm headed to the pylon
Crown fits me good, don't even have to try on
Pistol means business, that witch should have a tie on

lol jk..

I'm unconsoled
I'm lonely
I am so much better than I used to be
Terrified of telephones
And shopping malls and knives
Drowning in the pools of other lives
Rely a bit too heavily
On alcohol and irony


----------



## scintilla

hiimnotcool said:


> I'm unconsoled
> I'm lonely
> I am so much better than I used to be
> Terrified of telephones
> And shopping malls and knives
> Drowning in the pools of other lives
> Rely a bit too heavily
> On alcohol and irony


 Aside by The Weakerthans = the story of my life lol.


----------



## hopena

.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Thoughts are thinking
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are screaming
Thoughts keep coming
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are coming down

Thoughts are thinking; Thunk from knowing
Thoughts repeating; Harm is showing
Thoughts forever keep me going down

I thought my time was almost done

I thought I knew which way to run

I thought of how this began

I thought of where to go for lunch

I thought I'd give her what she wants

I thought the dream makes the man

Bats are crawling on my skin
I hear blood-letting thoughts beginning now

The more I try to not give in
The more I think my thoughts are winning now

Thoughts are thinking
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are screaming
Thoughts keep coming
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are coming down

I thought oh man, this gig is long
I thought my drink was much too strong
I thought he spoke much too fast
I thought they make me sick
I thought please death come quick
I thought it's too good too last

Our eyes are one; I tunnel in
I hear pathetic thoughts beginning now

Thoughts are thinking
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are screaming
Thoughts keep coming

The more I try to not give in
The more I think my thoughts are winning now

Thoughts are thinking
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are screaming
Thoughts keep coming
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are coming down

Thoughts are thinking; Thunk from knowing
Thoughts repeating; Harm is showing
Thoughts forever keep me going down

Thoughts are like black ravens in the sky
Thoughts will be forever floating by...
Why?...

I thought at last my love at last!
I thought let's go out and get trashed
I thought let's break what we planned
I thought we punish for the crime
I thought we're running out of time
I thought the dream makes the man

Bats are crawling on my skin
I hear blood-letting thoughts beginning now

Thoughts are thinking
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are screaming
Thoughts keep coming
Thoughts are coming
Thoughts are coming down

Thoughts are thinking; Thunk from knowing
Thoughts repeating; Harm is showing
nwod gniog em peek reverof sthguohT

Thoughts are screaming; Thoughts are coming
Thoughts forever will keep COMING


----------



## Alys

Lord, I've never been so weary
How I need to know you're near me
Father, let the world just fade away
He lives
He loves
He's always with me

Even when it feels like there is no one holding me
Be still, my soul
Through every fear
And every doubt
And every tear I shed
Down every road
I'm not alone
No matter where I am

He is
He was
And He always will be

Mark Schultz - He is


----------



## ostorozhno

_"With barriers and mines the foe blocks our path,
We laugh about them and don't drive upon them.
And if cannons threaten before us, hidden in the yellow sand,_
_We find ourselves pathways that no one else has found."_


----------



## Shorts

This song pretty much defines my life, Shiny Toy Guns first album has so many great songs.

Not only are the lyrics great, the song is so full of feeling too, check it out.




 (Turn it up! )

"We Are Pilots" by Shiny Toy Guns

Holding close my secrets
Naked broken pieces
from the madness in what you do
The fingers point right back at you
What about my problems?
The people try to solve them
I guess I'm under the weather...
Since no one else belongs here, with me

[Chorus]
Hello mother,
Some news for you
I'm really not that crazy.
Hello father,
I'm curious?
Why you think there's something wrong with me.

Sunday I cried all night...
And it hurt so bad
But if you try to understand

This is who I am.

Color coated sweetness
Swords beneath my clean dress
I'm making sense of shattered dreams
Because I want you to be proud of me
What about my problems?
The people try to solve them?
I guess i'm under the weather
Since no one else belongs here with me....

P.S. First post, Coooeee everybody!


----------



## Half_A_Person

*Lady GaGa's "Speechless"*

A truly beautiful song IMO. I've listened to it at least a couple of hundred times since it was officially released (one week ago) and nearly every time I listen to it, I cry, or I at least get a little misty-eyed. This is exactly how I've been feeling for the past month or so. If I could I would sing this to my mommy because this is how she is making me feel. This song really means a lot to me...I know most people will think I am silly but I mean this song really tugs at my heartstrings.
______________________________________________
 
I can't belive what you said to me
Last night when we were alone
You threw your hands up
Baby you gave up, you gave up

I can't believe how you looked at me
With your James Dean glossy eyes
In your tight jeans with your long hair
And your cigarette stained lies

Could we fix you if you broke?
And is your punch line just a joke?

I'll never talk again
Oh boy you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless, so speechless

I can't believe how you slurred at me
With your half wired broken jaw
You popped my heart seams
On my bubble dreams, bubble dreams

I can't believe how you looked at me
With your Johnnie Walker eyes
He's gonna get you and after he's through
There's gonna be no love left to rye

And I know that it's complicated
But I'm a loser in love
So baby raise a glass to mend
All the broken hearts
Of all my wrecked up friends

I'll never talk again
Oh boy you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless so speechless
I'll never love again,
Oh friend you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless, so speechless

And after all the drinks and bars that we've been to
Would you give it all up?
Could I give it all up for you?

And after all the boys and girls that we've been through
Would you give it all up?
Could you give it all up?

If I promise to you boy
That I'll never talk again
And I'll never love again
I'll never write a song
Won't even sing along
I'll never love again

So speechless
You left me speechless, so speechless
Why you so speechless, so speechless?
Will you ever talk again?
Oh boy, why you so speechless?
You've left me speechless

Some men may follow me
But you choose "death and company"
Why you so speechless?


----------



## Fireflylight

you put yourself in stupid places
yes i think you know it's true
situations where it's easy to look down on you
i think you like to be the victim
i think you like to be in pain
i think you make yourself a victim
almost every single day

you do what you do
you say what you say
you try to be everything to everyone
you know all the right people
you play all the right games
you always try to be
everything to everyone

yeah you do it again
you always do it again

you say they taught you how to read and write
they taught you how to count
i say they taught you how to buy and sell
your own body by the pound
i think you like to be their simple toy
i think you love to play the clown
i think you blind to the fact
that the hand you hold
is the hand that holds you down

chorus

spin around and fall down
do it again
you stumble and you fall
yeah why don't you ever learn
spin around and fall down
do it again
you stumble and you fall
i wonder if you will ever learn

why don't you ever learn

come on now
do that stupid dance for me

you do what they tell you to do
you say what they say
you try to be
everything to everyone

you jump through the big hoop
you play all the right games
you try to be
everything to everyone

spin around and fall down
do it again
you stumble and you fall
yeah you do it again
spin around and fall down
do it again
you stumble and you fall...

everything to everyone by everclear


----------



## gopherinferno

Trigger - In Flames



Is it dark or is it bright
What's the latest on the screen
Please tell me my name
I haven't checked it today

I am running from something that I don't know
I am searching for something, which way to go
I am trying to separate what's real
I'm running in a wheel

From green to red our days pass by
Waiting for a sign to tell us why
Are we dancing all alone

Collect some stars to shine for you
And start today cause there's only a few
A sign of times my friend

Avoid infinity
Are you for real

Just scratch the surface
And you will find
Something to blame for a long lost time


----------



## heartofchambers

"Pack your rations, pack a watch
Change of clothes and a face cloth
Meet me where, your mother lies
We'll dig graves on both her sides
And lay ourselves inside
A thousand suns will set and rise

Our hair tangled up in hers
Fingernails beneath the dirt
Sharing all, her blackened brains
Our blood running through her veins
Leaving as we came
Our bodies are one and the same

Cause you traded me for the lump sum
You can try, but I'll never be a gentleman
You traded me for the lump sum
Try but you only ever treat the symptoms

Cause you traded me for the lump sum
You can try, but I'll never be a gentleman
You traded me for the lump sum
Try but you only ever treat the symptoms"


It's not really the song or lyrics of my life.
But it's pretty current to how I'm feeling as of right now.
I really like this Discussion. 
Very interesting and great songs.


----------



## heartofchambers

Oh, I forgot to put the title.
"Graves"- Tokyo Police Club
I really like the acoustic version.


----------



## tutliputli

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Down On Me

Sometimes I can fake a smile
But still the world looks down on me
Twenty five years of growing old
It just hangs in front of me
I can't see or understand why
Pushing up can drag me down
Take my time in everything
It breaks me up if I can't sing
I can't see
I can't touch
Sometimes in the summer sunshine
The sky falls down on me
Always in the dead of darkdays
Someone's after me
Talking fast I'm walking backwards
And my head is in the trees
You can hang this heavy feeling
Hanging down on me


----------



## LostPancake

Xavier new boy loves Venus the cat
But he's locked up in a whirlpool

Sets himself up
He's the target, its own shot
He's got to learn to relax man
Give what he's got

He's diggin his own river bed
When it's hot out he's a shiver
Looking for the water of life
He needs that water in his river

It's a shame he can't give
Give what he's got
He's got to learn to relax man
Give the world a shot

Looking for the next world -
Well it's a natural thirst
But the next world is made up
Of what you make of this one first


Peter Murphy, Give What He's Got


----------



## shadowmask

Well, I never got my license to live
They won't give it up
So I stand at the world's edge

I'm trying to break in
Oh, I know it's not for me
And the sight of it all
Makes me sad and ill


----------



## hiimnotcool

A little Bright Eyes. Top 5 lyricists of this generation without a doubt.

Yeah, we're all too busy working, entertaining ourselves, 40 hours, television and prescription pills
Well, I take two a day to make my brain behave
It never does but who is to say, at least my doctor gets paid
But I remember counting days down until the year could be done
So I could scatter all my notebooks on the prep school lawn
And disappear again into a summer's bliss of staying out and sleeping in and getting drunk with my friends
now that's gone and I know that it won't ever come back
I accept
I won't cling to what I had in the past but life's a slippery slope
Regret is the steepest hill
Hope for the best
Plan for the worst and maybe wind up somewhere in the middle


----------



## shadowmask

You win some, lose some
It's all the same to me


----------



## semidetached

Ooh! Get me away from here I'm dying
Play me a song to set me free
Nobody writes them like they used to
So it may as well be me

Here on my own now after hours
Here on my own now on a bus
Think of it this way
You could either be successful or be us
With our winning smiles, and us
With our catchy tunes, and us
Now we're photogenic
You know, we don't stand a chance

Oh, I'll settle down with some old story
About a boy who's just like me
Thought there was love in everything and everyone
You're so naive!
After a while they always get it
They always reach a sorry end
Still it was worth it as I turned the pages solemnly, and then
With a winning smile, the boy
With naivety succeeds
At the final moment, I cried
I always cry at endings

Oh, that wasn't what I meant to say at all
From where I'm sitting, rain
Washing against the lonely tenement
Has set my mind to wander
Into the windows of my lovers
They never know unless I write
"This is no declaration, I just thought I'd let you know goodbye"
Said the hero in the story
"It is mightier than swords
I could kill you sure
But I could only make you cry with these words"

Oh, get me away, I'm dying...


----------



## lonelygirl88

And when you're in a mess and you feel like cryin'
Just remember this little song of mine
And as you go through life tryin' to reach your goal
Just remember what I said about a little bit o'soul

A little bit o' soul, yeah (a little bit o' soul)

MUSIC EXPLOSION- LITTLE BIT OF SOUL


----------



## shadowmask

It's times like these you learn to live again
It's times like these you give and give again
It's times like these you learn to love again
It's times like these time and time again


----------



## galt

I'm a loner,
I'm a loser,
I'm a winner,
in my mind.


----------



## Larkspur

*"Fairytales and Castles" - Lifehouse*

He says he looks in the mirror 
and he can't tell anymore 
who he really is and who they believe him to be 
and he says he walks a thin line 
between what is and what could be 
and he's getting closer 
to something he can't understand 

cause there's a crack in his plastic crown 
and his throne of ice is melting 
he climbed his ladder 
there was nothing there 
now it's a long way down 

cause on and on and on he goes 
dancing on the grave 
of what he thought was still alive 
and on and on and on he goes 
dancing in mansions made of twigs 
and castles made of sand 

he says his head is filled with 
cartoons and fairy tales 
and he's trapped inside a dungeon of dolls 
with smiles on their faces 
he's built a pretty cage 
his show's on a beautiful stage 
with candy coated prison bars 
and chains that look like jewelry 

cause he lives inside 
of fairy tales and castles now 
and there's room inside 
for false expectations and illusions


----------



## illlaymedown

She never slows down
She doesn't know why but she knows that when she's all alone feels like it's all coming down
She wants to be found
The only way out is through everything she's running from
Wants to give up and lie down

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day what's lost can be found
You stand in the rain

------and

There are no flowers no not this time
They'll be no angels gracin the lines
Just these stark words I find
I'd show a smile but I'm too weak
I'd share with you could I only speak
Just how much this hurts me


----------



## spacemanspiff

so why then
has all my life made no sound


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Lost again
Broken and weary
Unable to find my way
Tail in hand
Dizzy and clearly unable to
Just let this go

I am surrendering 
to gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me 
lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live

I fell again
Like a baby unable to 
stand on my own
Tail in hand
Dizzy and clearly unable to 
just let this go

High and surrendering 
to gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me 
lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live, I choose to live, I choose to live

Catch me heal me lift me back up to the sun
Help me survive the bottom

Calm these hands before they
Snare another pill and
Drive another nail down another
Needy hole please release me

I am surrendering to the gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live, I choose to live


----------



## Larkspur

So the floodgates open but nothing comes out
I'm feeling no relief in my head, just doubt
But my heart keeps telling me 'hold your ground
You'll never learn a thing if you bail out now'

And I'm lonely again tonight
I can feel it like a knot in my side
They keep saying this is part of the ride
But I'm not getting stronger


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper

"Fade To Black" - Metallica

Life it seems will fade away
Drifting further everyday
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters, no one else

I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel

Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me but now he's gone

No one but me can save myself
But it's too late
Now I can't think
Think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though
It never existed
Death greets me warm
Now I will just say goodbye

and 

Someday this place is going to burn
Is your whole life in there waiting?
Someday your head is going to turn
And you'll realize I'm missing - Do you realize?

from "Suburbia" by Matthew Good Band


----------



## shadowmask

Step after step we try controlling our fate
When we finally start living
It's become too late


----------



## illlaymedown

Oh sweet lungs don't fail me now
Your burning has turned into fear
That trails me in my every step
I'm movin' quick but you're always on my heels

Just one more breath I beg you please
Just one more step
My knees are weak
My heart is sturdy but it needs you to survive
My heart is sturdy but it needs you

Breathe, don't you wanna breathe
I know that you are strong enough to handle what I need
My capillaries scream
There's nothing left to feed on
My body needs a reason to cross that line
Will you carry me there one more time?

Steady lungs don't fail me now
I feel you bursting but you won't let me die
Build me up with every step
I'm feelin' sick but I'm leaving it behind

I have reason to believe
That I have victories to taste
I can feel them on my teeth
Upon my lips
And in my chest
I can role them on my tongue
They are more supple than defeat
I feel the tension in my lungs
And every move is fueled my desire to breathe.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

Sound of madness -Shinedown

You've been infected by a social disease, well then take your medicine!


----------



## spiderling

Hunger hurts, and I want him so bad, oh it kills
'Cause I know I'm a mess he don't wanna clean up


----------



## leonardess

oooooooooh...
I wish I was an oscar meyer weiner
that is what i'd truly love to be
for if i was an oscar meyer weiner,
then everyone would be in love with me


----------



## illlaymedown

I kinda liked it your way
How you shyly placed your eyes on me
Did you ever know that I had mine on you
Darling so share with me
Your love if you have enough
Your tears if you're holding back
Or pain if that's what it is
How can I let you know
I'm more than the dress and the voice
Just reach me out then you will know that you are no dreamer


----------



## Stevep27

Madworld - gary jules

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dyin'
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cause I find it hard to take


----------



## shadowmask

Can't say what's on my mind
Can't do what I really feel
In this bed I made for me
Is where I'll sleep, I really feel


----------



## shadowmask

Now close those eyes and let me love you to death


----------



## gopherinferno

The Bravery - Unconditional

I've spent my whole life surrounded
and I've spent my whole life alone
I wonder why I never wonder why
The easiest things are so hard
I just want, I just want love
I just want, I just want love
I just want, I just want love
I just want something
Something for nothing


----------



## Larkspur

Hey, I wanna crawl out of my skin
Apologize for all my sins
All the things I should have said to you
Hey, I can't make it go away
Over and over in my brain again
All the things I should have said to you

Counting stars wishing I was okay 
Crashing down was my biggest mistake
I never ever ever meant to hurt you
I only did what I had to 
Counting stars again

Hey, I'll take this day by day by day
Under the covers I'm okay I guess
Life's too short and i feel small

Counting stars again
Counting stars again


----------



## illlaymedown

I've been looking in the mirror for so long
That I've come to believe my soul's on the other side
All the little pieces falling
Shatter
Shards of me too sharp to put back together
Too small to matter
But big enough to cut me into so many little pieces
If I try to touch her

And I bleed
I bleed
And I breathe
I breathe no more

Take a breath and I try to draw from my spirit's well
Yet again you refuse to drink like a stubborn child
Lie to me
Convince me that I've been sick forever
And all of this will make sense when I get better
But I know the difference
Between myself and my reflection
I just can't help but to wonder
Which of us do you love

So I bleed
I bleed
And I breathe
I breathe no
Bleed
I bleed
And I breathe
I breathe
I breathe
I breathe no more.


----------



## Neptunus

*"Hold On" by Wilson Phillips

*I know this pain
Why do lock yourself up in these chains?
No one can change your life except for you
Don't ever let anyone step all over you
Just open your heart and your mind
Is it really fair to feel this way inside?


----------



## laura024

I was staring at the sky
Just looking for a star
To pray on, or wish on
Or something like that

I was having a sweet fix
Of a daydream of a boy
Whose reality I knew
Was a hopeless to be had

But then the dove of hope began its downward slope
And I believed for a moment that my chances were
Approaching to be grabbed
But as it came down near, so did a weary tear
I thought it was a bird, but it was just a paper bag

Hunger hurts, and I want him so bad, oh it kills
'Cause I know I'm a mess he don't wanna clean up
I got to fold 'cause these hands are too shaky to hold
Hunger hurts, but starving works, when it costs too much to love


----------



## shadowmask

All my life I've waited
Endless days have taken
Taken what made me free
Years have gone; I'm broken
Left the past unspoken
Those years
Oh they haunt me still

Shed my skin
Are you ready for me
Or purge my love
Are you ready for me 
And shed my skin


----------



## illlaymedown

^favorite Alter Bridge song 

----------------
When you walk away
You don't hear me say
"Please, oh baby, don't go"
Simple and clean is the way that you're making me feel tonight
It's hard to let it go
Hold me
Whatever lies beyond this morning
Is a little later on
*Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all
Nothing's like before*

Nerd music FTW! XD


----------



## shadowmask

illlaymedown said:


> ^favorite Alter Bridge song


:high5
----------

This is how you spend your life
Amused by another's strife
Makes me so sad and confused
Someone's pain your leisure
Can't explain sick pleasure
I'm so glad I'm not you


----------



## ninka

Soul Asylum: Nothing to write home about

Dear mother, what can I say
It's been so long since I went away
And yes, I miss the comforts of home
But I guess I'm better off on my own

No one told me people could be so cruel
Nobody told me about any of this in school
Still nobody understands the things that I don't understand

I've nothing to write home about
Nothing I have figured out
Still I have the same old doubts
Nothing to write home about

Dear John, that ain't my name
I'm just hangin' 'round to take the blame
I'm filled with guilt, I'm filled with shame
Too much or not enough it's all the same

And no one wants to talk about the loss
No one wants to talk about the cost
Every one just looks away, just like any other day

I've nothing to write home about
Nothing I have figured out
Still I have the same old doubts
Nothing to write home about

Who can teach me how to change my ways
Who will come and save the day
Who will tell me what to say
When there's nothing left to say

Nobody told me about any of this in school
No one told me I'd be taken for a fool
And everyone just looks away, and tries to make it through the day

I've nothing to write home about
Nothing I have figured out
Still I have the same old doubts
Nothing to write home about


----------



## shadowmask

As many times as I blink, I'll think of you tonight
I'll think of you tonight


----------



## shadowmask

They may tear us down
But we'll go down fighting....won't we.


----------



## illlaymedown

A thousand times I fail
Still your mercy remains
Should I stumble again
Still I'm caught in your grace
Everlasting
Your light will shine when all else fades
Never ending
Your glory goes beyond all things


----------



## Freak

Cut my life into pieces, this is my last resort
Suffocation, no breathing
Don't give a **** if I cut my arm bleeding

Would it be wrong? Would it be right?
If I took my life tonight? Chances are that I might
Mudilation out of sight, and I'm contimplating suicide

Cause I'm losing my sight, losing my mind
Wish somebody would tell me I'm fine
Losing my sight, losing my mind
Wish somebody would tell me I'm fine

Nothing's alright, nothing is fine
I'm running and I'm crying

I ... CAN'T ... GO ... ON ... LIVING ... THIS ... WAY

Can't go on ... living this way
Nothing's alright!


----------



## estse

When you ____ me, I can't stand myself


----------



## ninka

Blind Melon: Change


I don't feel the suns comin' out today 
its staying in, its gonna find another way. 
As I sit here in this misery, I don't 
think I'll ever see the sun from here. 

And oh as I fade away, 
they'll all look at me and say, and they'll say, 
Hey look at him! I'll never live that way. 
But that's okay 
they're just afraid to change. 

When you feel your life ain't worth living 
you've got to stand up and 
take a look around you then a look way up to the sky. 

And when your deepest thoughts are broken, 
keep on dreaming boy, cause when you stop dreamin' it's time to die. 
And as we all play parts of tomorrow, 
some ways will work and other ways we'll play. 

But I know we all can't stay here forever, 
so I want to write my words on the face of today. 
and then they'll paint it 

And oh as I fade away, 
they'll all look at me and they'll say, 
Hey look at him and where he is these days. 
When life is hard, you have to change.


----------



## illlaymedown

And if I bleed
I'll bleed
Knowing you don't care
And if I sleep
Just to dream of you
I'll wake without you there
Isn't something missing
Isn't something
Even though I'm the sacrifice
You won't try for me
Not now
Though I'd die to know you love me
I'm all alone
Isn't something missing
Isn't someone missing me?


----------



## shadowmask

Must be your skin that I'm sinking in 
Must be for real cause now I can feel 
and I didn't mind 
it's not my kind 
not my time to wonder why


----------



## GnR

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour

In my hour of need
ha [no] you're not there
and though I reached out for you
wouldn't lend a hand.
Through the darkest hour
grace did not shine on me
It feels so cold, very cold
no one cares for me.
Did you ever think I get lonely
did you ever think that I needed love
did you ever think to stop thinking
you're the only one that I'm thinking of.
You'll never know how hard I tried
to find my space and satisfy you too.
Things will be better when I'm dead and gone
don't try to understand, knowing you I'm probably wrong.
But oh how I lived my life for you
still you'd turn away
now as I die for you
my flesh still crawls as I breathe your name
all these years I thought I was wrong
now I know it was you
raise you head, raise your face your eyes
tell me who you think you are, who?
I walk, I walk alone
into the promised land.
There's a better place for me
but it's far, far away
everlasting life for me
in a perfect world
but I gotta die first,
please god send me on my way.
Time has a way of taking time
Loneliness is not only felt be fools
Alone I call to ease the pain
Yearning to be held by you, Alone so alone, I'm lost
Consumed by the pain
the pain, the pain, the pain.
Won't you hold me again
you just laughed, ha ha, *****
my whole life is work built on the past
but the time has come when all things shall pass
this good thing passed away.
In my darkest hour.


----------



## GnR

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Cold Shot

Once was a sweet thing, baby 
Held that love in our hands 
But now I reach to kiss your lips 
It just don't mean a thing

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
A cold shot, babe 
I've let our love go bad

Remember the way that you loved me 
Do anything I say 
Now I see you out somewhere 
You won't give me the time of day

And that's a cold shot, girl 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad

I really meant I was sorry 
For ever causing you pain 
You showed your appreciation 
By walking out anyway

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad

So sad... 
Too bad... 
So sad...

_[spoken]_ Don't let our true love run cold


----------



## laura024

Knew the signs
Wasn't right
I was stupid for a while
Swept away by you
And now I feel like a fool
So confused,
My heart's bruised
Was I ever loved by you?

Out of reach, so far
I never had your heart
Out of reach,
Couldn't see
We were never
Meant to be


----------



## shadowmask

I got 99 problems but a ***** ain't one.


----------



## Cali M

You Love Me-Kimya Dawson


I moved around
From town to town
Lots of people around
But still so lonely
Friendships would grow
Then Id hit the road
Making up excuses 
For why I had to leave
Always been to scared
And Unprepared
To let anybody
Get to close to me


----------



## lonelygirl88

hey- just a side note- could u guys put the title and artist of the song. thanks.
btw- great stuff shadowmask- like the owl city and alter bridge.


----------



## thewall

*I feel like this every second of the day.*

I don't need your way of life 
I can't stand your attitudes 
I can do without your strife 
I don't need this ****ing world 
I don't need this ****ing world

This world brings me down 
Gag with every breath 
This world brings me down 
I'm looking forward to death

It seems so unreal to me 
So much hate and so much pity 
I can't take another day 
It's such a bore 
It gets me really sore 
I don't need this ****ing world 
I don't need this ****ing world 
This world brings me down 
Gag with every breath 
This world brings me down 
I'm looking forward to death 
Looking forward to death


----------



## shadowmask

_NIN - Every day is exactly the same_

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same


----------



## laura024

Suddenly, a cloud must have cut a hole in my head, 
When i was tangled all in your words. 
How quick to forget, 
We are, 
With eyes unimpressed 
You're sealing the conversations. 
And are you wondering how things could be? 
Just staring at the surface, 
When all the walls have tendencies. 
But it's not your fault when no one taught you how. 

And now the one you once loved is leaving. 

You're so sure that I'd be just fine here. 
But you were surely just taking your own time dear.


----------



## seastar

Well, I didn't tell anyone
But a bird flew by, saw what I'd done
He set up a nest outside
And he sang about what I'd become

He sang so loud, sang so clear
I was afraid all the neighbors would hear
So I invited him in just to reason with him
I promised I wouldn't do it again

But he sang louder and louder inside the house
And now I couldn't get him out
So I trapped him under a cardboard box
Stood on it to make him stop

I picked up the bird, and above the din
I said, "That's the last song you'll ever sing"

Held him down, broke his neck
Taught him a lesson he wouldn't forget

But in my dreams
Began to creep
That old familiar
_Tweet, tweet, tweet
_
I opened my mouth to scream and shout
I waved my arms and flapped about
But I couldn't scream and I couldn't shout
I couldn't scream and I couldn't shout

I opened my mouth to scream and shout
I waved my arms and flapped about
But I couldn't scream and I couldn't shout
The song was coming from my mouth

From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth

(Florence + the Machine, _Bird Song_)


----------



## IcoRules

"If We Hold On Together" By Diana Ross



Don't lose your way with each passing day.
You've come so far, don't throw it away.
Live believing - dreams are for living,
Wonders are waiting to start.
Live your story - Faith, Hope and Glory
Hold to the truth in your heart.

If we hold on together,
I know our dreams will never die.
Dreams see us through to forever
Where clouds roll by,
For you and I.

Souls in the wind must learn how to bend,
Seek out a star, hold on to the end.
Valley mountain, there is a fountain
Washes our tears all away.
Worlds are swaying - someone is praying,
Please let us come home to stay

If we hold on together,
I know our dreams will never die.
Dreams see us through to forever
Where clouds roll by,
For you and I.

When we are out there in the dark,
We'll dream about the sun.
In the dark we'll feel the light,
Warm our hearts, every one.

If we hold on together,
I know our dreams will never die.
Dreams see us through to forever
As high as souls can fly,
The clouds roll by, for
You and I. 



One of my favorite songs. :clap


----------



## shadowmask

Once upon a time 
I could control myself
Once upon a time
I could lose myself
Once upon a time
I could love myself
Once upon a time
I could love you


----------



## thewall

Make me beautiful


----------



## lonelygirl88

shadowmask said:


> _NIN - Every day is exactly the same_
> 
> Every day is exactly the same
> Every day is exactly the same
> There is no love here and there is no pain
> Every day is exactly the same


love it- can't stop listening to it. exactly how i feel.


----------



## shadowmask

Lay beside me
Tell me what they've done
Speak the words I want to hear 
To make my demons run
The door is locked now 
But it's open if you're true
If you can understand the me 
Then I can understand the you


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Drink up, baby, stay up all night
The things you could do, you won't but you might
The potential you'll be that you'll never see
The promises you'll only make


----------



## Neptunus

NIN - "Hurt"

What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of ****
Upon my liar's chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair...


----------



## angel5433

"Everything is Alright" - Motion City Soundtrack

I'm sick of the things I do when I'm nervous,
Like cleaning the oven, or checking my tires.
Or counting the number of tiles in the ceiling,
Head for the hills
The kitchen's on fire.
I used to rely on self medication.
I guess I still do that from time to time.
But I'm getting better, at fighting the future.
Some day you'll be fine...
Yes I'll be just fine.


----------



## Emptyheart

Beauty queen of only 18 
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
He always belonged to someone else.
I drove for miles and miles and wind up at your Door
I've had you so many times but somehow I want more
I don't mind spendin every day outside your corner in the pourin rain
Look for the girl with a broken smile
And ask her if she'd like to stay awhile
And she will be loved 
She will be loved


----------



## Game 7

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know, right now, you can't tell
But stay a while, and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know, right now, you don't care
But soon enough, you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be


...I wonder how many times that song has been quoted here.


----------



## shadowmask

I was blinded by a paradise
Utopia high in the sky
A dream that only drowned me
Deep in sorrow, wondering why
Oh come let us adore him
Abuse and then ignore him
No matter what, don't let him be
Let's feed upon his misery
Then string him up for all the world to see
I'm sick of all you hypocrites
holding me at bay
And I don't need your sympathy
to get me through the day

Seasons change and so can I


----------



## KumagoroBeam

And you said, "This is the first day of my life.
I'm glad I didn't die before I met you.
But, now I don't care, I could go anywhere with you
And I'd probably be happy."


----------



## lonelygirl88

"stranger in moscow"

How does it feel (How does it feel)
How does it feel
How does it feel
When you're alone
And you're cold inside

R.I.P.- Michael Jackson


----------



## My911GT2993

eminem - beautiful

as i walk in it's like all eyes on me
so i try to avoid all eye contact
cuz if i do that it then it opens the door for conversation
like i want that
im not lookin for extra attention
i just wanna be just like you

i dont need no f* man servant
tryna follow me around wipe my a**

there's more but i dont wanna post a big fckin lump.


----------



## laura024

I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And my scars remind me that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel


----------



## illlaymedown

I hate feeling like this
So tired of trying to fight this
I'm asleep and all I dream of
Is waking to you
Tell me that you will listen
Your touch is what I'm missin
And the more I hide I realize
I'm slowly losing you
Comatose
I'll never wake up without an overdose
Of you

I don't wanna live
I don't wanna breathe
Unless I feel you next to me
You take the pain I feel
Waking up to you never felt so real
I don't wanna sleep
I don't wanna dream
Cus my dreams don't comfort me
The way you make me feel
Waking up to you never felt so real

I hate living without you
Dead wrong to ever doubt you
But demons lay in waiting
To do me away
Oh how I adore you
Oh how I thurst for you
Oh how I need you
Comatose
I'll never wake up without an overdose
Of you

Realize
Waking up
My eyes open up

Oh how I adore you
Waking up to you never felt so real
Oh how I thurst for you
Waking up to you never felt so real
Oh how I adore you
The way you make me feel
Waking up to you never felt so real


----------



## low

Only the lonely
know the way I feel tonight.
Only the lonely
Know this feelin ain't right.


----------



## shadowmask

I'm running in quicksand
something's haunting me
the guilty past I've buried
my mind won't let me sleep

I'll do anything for peace - I keep waking up
a solemn oath I make
cross my heart please let me sleep - I keep waking up
how much more do I take

My head is talking to me
I don't know what it needs
but the loudest voice
is the one I heed

Insomnia, my swollen bloodshot eyes
Insomnia, awake till morning light
Insomnia, stirring deep inside
Insomnia, somebody turn out the lights
I can't sleep - insomnia

I'm twisting and turning - I keep waking up
the madness I must tame
my candle is burning - I keep waking up
both ends again today

The whole house is creaking
I know they're out there
the things kept from sight
I beg to the shadows
I can't sleep

Insomnia, footsteps on the walk
Insomnia, I hear someone knock
Insomnia, I wish it was a dream
Insomnia, can you hear me scream

(I cant sleep)

Insomnia, my swollen bloodshot eyes
Insomnia, awake till morning light
Insomnia, stirring deep inside
Insomnia, somebody turn out the lights


----------



## lonelygirl88

I've spent so many nights wonderin' when will it end
When will the day come when happiness begins
I'm running the race but it seems so hard to win
I'm sick of mourning my stomach is throwing up in the morning

I'm calling for help and watching it melt away
My heart's been put on display and put away
In many ways, many times I told myself it was ok
And anger was the price that was paid
While these faded dreams just screamed to bring them home


----------



## TenYears

Night after night, we pretend it's all right
But I have grown older, and you have grown colder,
And nothin is very much fun anymore
And I can feel one of my turns coming on.
I...feel...cold as a razorblade
Tight as a tourniquet
Dry as a funeral drum


One of My Turns by Roger Waters


----------



## lonelygirl88

"Hi, how you doin? Have we been introduced?" (ha)...

...I've been overcomin obstacles since I was two

I never talked 'til I was three years old...

Now I talk for a living, funny how life gets (whoaaaa)
I never drank or smoked weed in high school, I was a late bloomer
For me personally puberty could of came sooner (whoaaaa)
I always seemed to be a couple years behind
But I'm comin to believe that everybody has a time (whoaaaa)

(I've been up all night)
Yeah, writin to the beat, tryin not to fall asleep
(And I know I'm gon' get things right)
Tell the story of my life in the middle of the night

(I've been up all night)
Lookin back at how it was, reminiscin growin up
(And I've tryin look back at what I've done
But I know that I've only just begun)


----------



## magdalena23

*Michael Jackson- Off The Wall* 
_[1st Verse]_
When The World Is On Your Shoulder
Gotta Straighten Up Your Act And Boogie Down
If You Can't Hang With The Feeling
Then There Ain't No Room For You This Part Of Town
'Cause We're The Party People Night And Day
Livin' Crazy That's The Only Way

_[Chorus]_
So Tonight Gotta Leave That Nine To Five Upon The Shelf
And Just Enjoy Yourself
Groove, Let The Madness In The Music Get To You
Life Ain't So Bad At All
If You Live It Off The Wall
Life Ain't So Bad At All (Live Life Off The Wall)
Live Your Life Off The Wall (Live It Off The Wall)

_[2nd Verse]_
You Can Shout Out All You Want To
'Cause There Ain't No Sin In Folks All Getting Loud
If You Take The Chance And Do It
Then There Ain't No One Who's Gonna Put You Down
'Cause We're The Party People Night And Day
Livin' Crazy That's The Only Way

_[Chorus]_
So Tonight Gotta Leave That Nine To Five Upon The Shelf
And Just Enjoy Yourself
C'mon And Groove, And Let The Madness In The Music Get To You
Life Ain't So Bad At All
If You Live It Off The Wall
Life Ain't So Bad At All (Live Life Off The Wall)
Live Your Life Off The Wall (Live It Off The Wall)

_[Bridge]_
Do What You Want To Do
There Ain't No Rules It's Up To You (Ain't No Rules It's All Up To You)
It's Time To Come Alive
And Party On Right Through The Night (All Right)

_[3rd Verse]_
Gotta Hide Your Inhibitions
Gotta Let That Fool Loose Deep Inside Your Soul
Want To See An Exhibition
Better Do It Now Before You Get To Old
'Cause We're The Party People Night And Day
Livin' Crazy That's The Only Way

_[Chorus]_
So Tonight Gotta Leave That Nine To Five Upon The Shelf 
And Just Enjoy Yourself 
C'mon And Groove (Yeah) Let The Madness In The Music Get To You
Life Ain't So Bad At All If You Live It Off The Wall
Life Ain't So Bad At All (Live Life Off The Wall)
Live Your Life Off The Wall (Live It Off The Wall)

_*(One of my favorite MJ Songs):boogie*_


----------



## lonelygirl88

I'm just so ****in' depressed
I just can seem to get out this slump
If I could just get over this hump
But I need something to pull me out this dump
I took my bruises, took my lumps
Fell down and I got right back up
But I need that spark to get psyched back up
In order for me to pick that mic back up
I don't know how or, why or when, 
I ended up in this position I'm in
I starting to feel distant again
So I decided just to pick this *keyboard*
Up and tried to make an attempt to vent
But I just can't admit
Or come to grips, with the fact that
I may be done with *this lifestyle*
I need a new outlet
I know some ****s so hard to swallow
And I just can't sit back and wallow
In my own sorrow
But I know one fact
I'll be one tough act to follow
One tough act to follow
I'll be one tough act to follow
Here today, gone tomorrow
But you have to walk a thousand miles

...Nobody asked for life to deal us
With these bull**** hands we're dealt
We gotta take these cards ourselves
And flip them, don't expect no help
Now I could have either just 
Sat on my *** and pissed and moaned
But take this situation in which I'm placed in

...Lately I've been hard to reach
I've been too long on my own
Everybody has a private world
Where they can be alone...


----------



## lonelygirl88

I'm starting to feel 
All of my bruises imagined are real 
And I'll get through each day 
I dig through the bad ones 
To get to the good ones 
Who's keeping score anyway?

And this is my beautiful life 
only thing's certain is everything changes 
The lows and the highs 
And all those goodbyes 
As hard as it gets I know it's still amazing 
To be alive 
It's a beautiful life

I talk in my sleep 
Thats the one place i know no one can hear me 
I tell myself things 
Don't walk in the shadows
There's always tomorrow 
And I'm right where i wanna be?

And this is my beautiful life 
only thing's certain is everything changes 
The lows and the highs 
And all those goodbyes 
As hard as it gets I know it's still amazing 
To be alive

*It hurts while it's happening
I wanna feel everything 
How can you know til you try? 
And this is my beautiful life *


----------



## lonelygirl88

*My body's 21 but my mind is ageless *
(they wanna dumb you down) 
They're telling everyone that they're gonna save us 
*(youre future is now you can forget the past) *
My body's 21 but my mind is ageless 
(Livin overdrive) 
Livin' overdrive to the point of excess 
*(if your future is now you better make it last)*

They're tellin all of us that we're gonna make it, 
But they don't tell us how 
Even when I'm living I feel like I fake it 
All the rules I been taught I'm gonna disavow


----------



## Your Crazy

"There's no point in living, if you can't feel alive." - Garbage


----------



## lonelygirl88

I've been down and
I'm wondering why
These little black clouds
Keep walking around
With me
With me

It wastes time
And I'd rather be high
Think I'll walk me outside
And buy a rainbow smile
But be free
They're all free

So maybe tomorrow
I'll find my way home
So maybe tomorrow
I'll find my way home

I look around at a beautiful life
Been the upperside of down
Been the inside of out
But we breathe
We breathe

I wanna breeze and an open mind
I wanna swim in the ocean
Wanna take my time for me
All me

So maybe tomorrow
I'll find my way home
So maybe tomorrow
I'll find my way home


----------



## laura024

i keep your picture by my bed for when im feeling sad
and i dont know why i would be.
the way your smile looks so real
i feel like i could start to understand your grace.
and i dont understand why you're
not here with me.
and i dont even wanna know where else
you'd be.

'cause i have photographs and memories of the times
when you weren't on my mind and i was alone.
and i have poetry and drawings of my life
when you weren't on my side and i didn't know
just what is love...


----------



## tutliputli

I'm stuck in a shack
Down the back of the sea


----------



## lonelygirl88

Don't you want to live a simple life?
You pray for change before you turn out the lights
Burn a bridge every time it feels right
You don't wanna forget where you're from


----------



## lonelygirl88

It's alright 
There comes a time 
Got no patience 
To search for peace of mind 

Laying' low 
Want to take it slow 
No more hiding 
Or disguising truths I've sold 

Everyday 
Something hits me all so cold 
Find me sittin' by myself 
No excuses that I know


----------



## Keith

Some lyrics form a Stevie Ray Vaughn song 
called "Couldn't Stand the Weather"

Like a train that stops at every station,
we all deal with trials and tribulations
Fear hangs the fellow that ties up his years,
entangled in yellow and cries all his tears
Changes come before we can grow,
learn to see them before we're too old
Don't just take me for tryin' to be heavy,
understand, it's time to get ready for the storm


----------



## thewall

Through early morning fog I see
visions of the things to be
the pains that are withheld for me
I realize and I can see...

That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.

I try to find a way to make
all our little joys relate
without that ever-present hate
but now I know that it's too late, and...

The game of life is hard to play
I'm gonna lose it anyway
The losing card I'll someday lay
so this is all I have to say.

The only way to win is cheat
And lay it down before I'm beat
and to another give my seat
for that's the only painless feat.

The sword of time will pierce our skins
It doesn't hurt when it begins
But as it works its way on in
The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but...

A brave man once requested me
to answer questions that are key
'is it to be or not to be'
and I replied 'oh why ask me?'

'Cause suicide is painless
it brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.
...and you can do the same thing if you choose.

--------------------------------------------------------

I love that a 14 year old wrote this. God, I'm sick.


----------



## knuckles17

Billy Talent
"The Dead Can't Testify"

Let the rain fall down, let it fall to the ground,
Let the rain fall down to the ground.
And the birds don't sing, no they don't make a sound,
When you're six feet underground.

Well they cast me out when the word spread around
That I never sang in the church.
And it took one night for the town to decide
I'm afflicted by the curse.

And the rain falls down, let it fall to the ground.
And the birds don't sing, no they don't make a sound.
So I look to the sky, tell me why, tell me why,
Do they all get to live, and I have to die?

So they marched me down to the center of town,
With their pitchforks high in the air.
I was chained and bound with a blindfold around
So the judge wouldn't catch my stare.
And they hung my soul from the gallows pole
But the witch they never found.
So to those who don't fit society's mold,
Learn to swim or you will drown.

And the rain falls down, let it fall to the ground.
And the birds don't sing, no they don't make a sound.
So I look to the sky, tell me why, tell me why,
Do they all get to live, and I have to die?

And the angels sing: let it shine, let it shine,
Dry the teardrops from my eyes.
And the bells will ring when the blind lead the blind,
'Cause the dead can't testify.
And because I can't take an eye for an eye,
In the afterlife I'll haunt you 'till you die!

And the rain falls down, let it fall to the ground
(Let teardrops hit the ground!)
And the birds don't sing, no they don't make a sound
(When you're six feet underground!)
So I look to the sky, tell me why, tell me why,
Do they all get to live, and I have to die?

And the angels sing: let it shine, let it shine,
Dry the teardrops from my eyes.
And the bells will ring when the blind lead the blind,
'Cause the dead can't testify.
And because I can't take an eye for an eye,
In the afterlife I'll haunt you 'till you die!

And the angels sing: let it shine, let it shine,
Dry the teardrops from my eyes.
And the bells will ring when the blind lead the blind,
'Cause the dead can't testify.
And because I can't take an eye for an eye,
In the afterlife I'll haunt you 'till you die!


----------



## MrNoah

This thread makes me think of a song by the brilliant They Might Be Giants:

Which Describes How You're Feeling

Which describes how you're feeling all the time
Which describes how you're feeling all the
Feeling all the time
There's this guy in the sky and he makes you want to
Want to make you sigh, like the time
When you felt like you're feeling all the time
And you sighed at the cracks in the ceiling all the time
You said "I'm feeling fine" but it didn't really rhyme
It didn't rhyme, overseas

Which describes how you're feeling all the time

It describes how you're feeling

Which describes how you're feeling all the time
When you lie that your life's unappealing all the time
But your lie doesn't rhyme with the word overseas
Overseas there's this guy
Who describes how you're feeling all the time
In his mind he can find how you're feeling all the time
From behind distant lines
Even straighter than his spine
Which is fine
Which is fine
And describes how you're feeling all the time


----------



## lonelygirl88

It seems like every day's the same
and I'm left to discover on my own 
It seems like everything is gray 
and there's no color to behold 
They say it's over and I'm fine again, yeah 
Try to stay sober feels like I'm dying here

And I am aware now of how
everything's gonna be fine one day
Too late, I'm in hell I am prepared now, 
seems everyone's gonna be fine 
One day too late, just as well

[great lyrics]


----------



## shadowmask

Good day. How do?
And I send a smile to you
Don't waste, waste your breath
And I won't waste my hate on you

Ain't gonna waste my hate
Ain't gonna waste my hate on you
I think I'll keep it for myself
Ain't gonna kill no more
Ain't got the time to help you score
I think it's time you pleased yourself


----------



## zomgz

it was a dream and then it hit me, reality struck
and now my life is all shifty and it all moves fast
close to buck 50 and we all stand strong
in respect to the family in times of our insanity
and through the words of profanity
i describe our dysfunctional family


----------



## odd_one_out

Underneath the sky of red
Is a story-teller sleeping alone
He has no face and he has no name
And his whereabouts is sort of unknown

All he needs is his life in a suitcase 
It belongs to a friend of a friend
And as we drink to ourselves we’ll amuse ourselves
Underneath the sky 
Underneath the sky again


----------



## Miss Meggie

*I Won't Back Down* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

Well I won't back down. No I won't back down. You could stand me up at the gates of hell, but I won't back down. No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around. And I'll keep this world from draggin' me down, gonna stand my ground. And I won't back down.
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out. Hey, I will stand my ground and I won't back down.
Well I know what's right. I got just one life in a world that keeps on pushing me around, but I'll stand my ground. And I won't back down.
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out. Hey, I will stand my ground and I won't back down. Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out. Hey, I won't back down. Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out. Hey, I will stand my ground and I won't back down. No I won't back down.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

and I would
be the one to hold you down
Kiss you so hard
I'll take your breath away


----------



## shadowmask

I want you to remember
Everything you said
Every driven word
Like a hammer-hell-to my head


----------



## seastar

If I was your girl believe me
I'd turn on the Rolling Stones
We could groove along and feel much better


----------



## shadowmask

And I'll smile and I'll learn to pretend 
And I'll never be open again 
And I'll have no more dreams to defend 
And I'll never be open again


----------



## cemeterygates

_Last night I dreamt 
That somebody loved me 
No hope, but no harm 
Just another false alarm

Last night I felt 
real arms around me 
No hope, no harm 
Just another false alarm _


----------



## hopena

*Almost Lover*
A Fine Frenzy

Your fingertips across my skin 
The palm trees swaying in the wind 
Images
You sang me Spanish lullabies 
The sweetest sadness in your eyes 
Clever trick

Well, I never want to see you unhappy 
I thought you'd want the same for me

Goodbye, my almost lover 
Goodbye, my hopeless dream 
I'm trying not to think about you 
Can't you just let me be? 
So long, my luckless romance 
My back is turned on you 
Should've known you'd bring me heartache 
Almost lovers always do

We walked along a crowded street 
You took my hand and danced with me 
Images 
And when you left, you kissed my lips 
You told me you would never, ever forget 
These images

Well, I'd never want to see you unhappy 
I thought you'd want the same for me

Goodbye, my almost lover 
Goodbye, my hopeless dream 
I'm trying not to think about you 
Can't you just let me be? 
So long, my luckless romance 
My back is turned on you 
Should've known you'd bring me heartache 
Almost lovers always do

I cannot go to the ocean 
I cannot drive the streets at night 
I cannot wake up in the morning 
Without you on my mind 
So you're gone and I'm haunted 
And I bet you are just fine

Did I make it that easy
To walk right in and out of my life?

Goodbye, my almost lover 
Goodbye, my hopeless dream 
I'm trying not to think about you 
Can't you just let me be? 
So long, my luckless romance 
My back is turned on you 
Should've known you'd bring me heartache 
Almost lovers always do.


----------



## GnR

Time to change has come and gone
Once your fears become your God
It's your decision...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I swallow the sound and it swallows me whole
Till there's nothing left inside my soul
As empty as that beating drum
But the sound has just begun

As I move my feet towards your body
I can hear this beat it fills my head up
And gets louder and louder
It fills my head up and gets louder and louder

There's a drumming noise inside my head
That starts when you're around
I swear that you could hear it
It makes such an all mighty sound


----------



## TripHop

Clever got me this far 
Then tricky got me in 
Eye on what i'm after
I don't need another friend 
Smile and drop the cliche 
'Till you think I'm listening 
I take just what I came for 
Then I'm out the door again 

- The Package - A Perfect Circle


----------



## jbjlove

I hate this place
But I just can't leave


----------



## shadowmask

And I'm trying to break in
Oh, I know it's not for me
But the sight of it all
Makes me sad and ill


----------



## Toad Licker

Awoke and found myself
lying on a wooden floor
thought this had come to an end
I won't be shattered anymore
but the floor slipped to the walls
and had me crashing down again

one level down, another round,
one battle lost, when will I reach the final ground?


----------



## lonelygirl88

Black is all I feel, so this is how it feels to be free

*even though their intent is different.


----------



## MindOverMood

Now I know you're not my lady I'm just tryin to make this right
I dont know what to do I'm going out of my mind 
So baby if u let me could I getchu to say maybe we could ride together
We could do this all nite now I dont care if u got a man 
Baby I wish you'd understand 
Cuz I kno he cant love u right, quite like I can
Its 5 oclock in the morning
And I still cant sleep 
Thinkin bout your beauty it makes me
Weak...
I'm feeling hopeless at home
I dont kno what to do but I think I'm in love


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I know that my face
is only too familiar to your sleep
i can see it in your eyes
and i can tell by your body heat

why are you taking so long?
you need me to come and find me, honey
to set your mind at rest
and let your dreams run free...

come here boy
oh, come here boy

come here boy
oh, come here boy

oh, you know
i'm no stranger in your dreams

you know
i'm no stranger in your dreams

oh right now i'm craving and i'm howling
i'm begging and i'm pleading
be mine tonight, oh yeah

oh and i'm waiting and i'm dying
i'm wanting and i'm needing
to show you this night, oh yeah

where i'll be touching and holding
caressing and giving you every fantasy

i'll get you dreaming and lusting
i'm burning and i'm praying
for more of this ecstasy, oh yeah

come here boy
oh, come here boy


----------



## PiecesFalling

Pretty much anything by Alexi Murdoch. 


Feel I'm on the verge of some great truth 
Where I'm finally in my place 
But I'm fumbling still for proof 
And it's cluttering my space 
Casting shadows on my face 
I know I have the strength to move a hill
I can hardly leave my room 
So I'll sit perfecty still 
And I'll listen for a tune 
While my mind is on the moon 

And if I stumble 
And if I stall 
And if I slip now 
And if I should fall 
And if I can't be all that I could be 
Will you, will you wait for me? 

'Cause everywhere I seem to be 
I am only passing through 
I dream these days about the sea 
Always wake up feeling blue 
Wishing I could dream of you


----------



## seastar

(As I am in a bad way tonight...)

But you know, I gotta say
I really loved going to your slumber party
It's too bad you got so lame
You told my secrets and it caused me a lot of pain


----------



## quiet0lady

Tape holds things that cannot stick 
and keep leftovers in the fridge 
while lessons learned go down the drain 
I can't believe in everything 
All the bad names gone 
And the good ones were all wrong 

And so I stayed up all night 
Slept in all day 
This is my sound 
Thinking about tomorrow won't change how 
I feel today


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

As I venture in the slipstream,
Between the viaducts of your dreams,
Where steel mobile ruins crack,
And the ditch in the back bla bla blah


----------



## laura024

I’ve been spending all my time
Just thinking about ya
I don’t know what to do
I think I’m fallin’ for you
I’ve been waiting all my life
and now I found ya
I don’t know what to do
I think I’m fallin’ for you
I’m fallin’ for you


----------



## quiet0lady

so try to be somebody
so try to feel somebody
so try to leave somebody
so hard to be somebody...

-Justin Vernon

So simple and beautiful.


----------



## PiecesFalling

I adore Bon Iver (Justin Vernon)... where is that song from?



What do I, what do I, what do I need 
To do to get myself in a better mood
What do you, what do you, what do you need
To do to get yourself in a better mood
Well there's not a lot for you to give if you're giving in 
And there's not a lot for you to feel if you're not feeling it
You bring it up and bring it in and we'll get you fixed up in no time
What I wanted most, what I wanted most, what I wanted most 
Was to get myself all figured out
And what I figured out, what I figured out, what I figured out 
Was that I needed more time to figure you out


(Fix You Up - Tegan and Sara)


----------



## shadowmask

Tread slowly for I know
There's a thousand miles to go
Without blinking


----------



## KumagoroBeam

what else is there?


----------



## Toad Licker

I, hate the rain and sunny weather,
and I, hate the beach and moutains too;
(and) I don't like a thing about the city, no, no
and I, I, I, hate the country side too !
and I, hate everything about you !
.. everything about you !


----------



## RayOfLight123

Feeling like a loser
Feeling like a bum
Sitting on the outside
Observing the fun

Don't get on my bad side
I can work a gun
Hop into the backseat baby
I'll show you some fun

All I know is I cannot pretend
I'm sitting on the outside again
I've got the energy to blend
So I'm sitting on the outside again

These people are reeling here
And they're giving me the fear
Just because you know my name
Doesn't mean you know my game

I look myself in the face
And whisper "I'm in the wrong place"
Is there more to lose than gain
If I go on my own again? (On my own again)

Marina and the Diamonds - The Outsider


----------



## Smitten

Hey, hey 
You know what to do 
Oh, baby drive away to Malibu


----------



## lonelygirl88

except change the "we've" to "i've"


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

I see you laughing but i know inside that your crying


----------



## Deathinmusic

I can imagine the moment
Breaking out through the silence
All the things that we both might say
And the heart it will not be denied
'Til we're both on the same damn side
All the barriers blown away

I said please talk to me
Won't you please come talk to me
Just like it used to be
Come on, come talk to me
I did not come to steal
This all is so unreal
Can you show me how you feel now
Come on, come talk to me


----------



## jbjlove

Hey mister, can you tell me 
What this world's about
It might just help me out
I used to be a dreamer
But my dreams have burned
You know how luck can turn

Sometimes it's hard to find a friendly face
_*Feel like a stranger to the human race*_
It's such a lonely, lonely place

I walk alone
In the darkness of the city
Got no place to call home
I might be dying
But you can't hear a sound
'Cause midnight rain is coming down
I'm just a stranger
A stranger in this town


----------



## thewall

_I don't know just where I'm going
But I'm gonna try for the kingdom, if I can
'Cause it makes me feel like I'm a man
When I put a spike into my vein
And I'll tell ya, things aren't quite the same
When I'm rushing on my run
And I feel just like Jesus' son
And I guess that I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know

I have made a big decision
I'm gonna try to nullify my life
'Cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the dropper's neck
When I'm closing in on death
And you can't help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know

I wish that I was born a thousand years ago
I wish that I'd sail the darkened seas
On a great big clipper ship
Going from this land here to that
In a sailor's suit and cap
Away from the big city
Where a man can not be free
Of all of the evils of this town
And of himself, and those around
Oh, and I guess that I just don't know
Oh, and I guess that I just don't know

Heroin, be the death of me
Heroin, it's my wife and it's my life
Because a mainer to my vein
Leads to a center in my head
And then I'm better off than dead
Because when the smack begins to flow
I really don't care anymore
About all the Jim-Jim's in this town
And all the politicians makin' busy sounds
And everybody puttin' everybody else down
And all the dead bodies piled up in mounds

'Cause when the smack begins to flow
Then I really don't care anymore
Ah, when the heroin is in my blood
And that blood is in my head
Then thank God that I'm as good as dead
Then thank your God that I'm not aware
And thank God that I just don't care
And I guess I just don't know
And I guess I just don't know_


----------



## Dub16

Lyrics to the title song Skippy the Bush Kangaroo:

_Skippy, Skippy_ 
_Skippy the Bush Kangaroo_ 
_Skippy, Skippy_ _Skippy, our friend ever true._

And why Not! __


----------



## laura024

Baby you're all that I want
When you're lying here in my arms 
I'm finding it hard to believe 
We're in heaven.


----------



## Altered

*Down - Hail the Leaf*

Brave River
I can't sail
Lone Feeling
That I might Fail
So I just, Smoke
Let me tread, Stoned

Sixth Hour
Fail to Rise
And I cower
In reality's eyes
So I just, Smoke
Let me tread, Stoned

I have fallen
Scattered away
Alone I'll Cry
Broken Shame
So I just, Smoke
Let me tread, Stoned

I can't feel you
You Can't breath
No more sadness
No More pain
Not what feeds your broken ways
No more sadness
No more Woe


----------



## GnR

Hey, I ain't never coming home
Hey, I'll just wander my own road
Hey, I can't meet you here tomorrow, no
Say goodbye, don't follow; misery so hollow

Hey you, you're livin' life full throttle
Hey you, pass me down that bottle, yeah
Hey you, you can't shake me round now
I get so lost and don't know how
And it hurts to care, I'm going down

Forgot my woman, lost my friends
Things I'd done and where I've been
Sleep in sweat the mirror's cold
See my face it's growin' old
Scared to death no reason why
Do whatever to get me by
Think about the things I've said
Read the page it's cold and dead

And take me home
Yeah, take me home
Oh, oh, take me home
Take me home, yeah
Take me home

Say goodbye don't follow 

Alice in Chains - Don't Follow


----------



## ilikebooks

Help! I need somebody,
Help! not just anybody,
Help! you know I need someone, help.

When I was younger, so much younger than today,
I never needed anybody's help in any way.
But now these days are gone, I'm not so self assured,
Now I find I've changed my mind and opened up the doors.

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won't you please, please help me.

And now my life has changed in oh so many ways,
My independence seems to vanish in the haze.
But every now and then I feel so insecure,
I know that I just need you like I've never done before.

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won't you please, please help me.

When I was younger, so much younger than today,
I never needed anybody's help in any way.
But now these daya are gone, I'm not so self assured,
Now I find I've changed my mind and opened up the doors.

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won't you please, please help me, help me, help me, oh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_When the walls surround
In deeper shades of blue
And there's no voice of reason inside you
And you search for meaning
On an empty shelf
Then you're always dreaming
Of somewhere else
_


----------



## Unlikely hero

I woke this morning, and drew up a list
Of all my sad moments, and people I miss.
As dawn turns the sky blue,
Sadly without you.

And I’ll make my own earth
At night while I rest.
To go to Australia
And avenge your death

I’ll find that stingray
and make sure it’s last breath’s today

I read the news today,
It seems Australians have been mangling stingrays
I guess they feel like me,
‘Cause man we really miss you, Steve.

You’ve got a barb through the heart,
And I felt it too.
I can’t believe that this world would take you
And when I miss you and I’m lonely, Steve
I don’t know what to do.

You’ve got a barb through the heart,
And slowly went under.
What an awful way to finish the summer
When I miss you or I’m lonely, Steve
I just watch Crocodile Hunter.

And I saw the news today
They had you and your son on instant replay
Just cause you let him play with crocodiles
Doesn’t make you a bad role model.

I woke this morning, and drew up a list
Of all my sad moments, and people I miss.
As dawn turns the sky blue,
It’s damn eyes are at you.

You’ve got a barb through the heart,
And I felt it too.
I can’t believe that this world would take you
And when I miss you and I’m lonely, Steve
I don’t know what to do.

You’ve got a barb through the heart,
And slowly went under.
What an awful way to finish the summer
When I miss you or I’m lonely, Steve
I just watch Crocodile Hunter.


----------



## laura024

It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems.


----------



## jbjlove

You cry but you don't tell anyone
That you might not be the golden one
You're tied together with a smile
But you're coming undone


----------



## Montner

There was a time when my world was filled with darkness, darkness, darkness
And I stopped dreaming now I'm supposed to fill it up with something, something , something
In your eyes I see the eyes of somebody I knew before long long long ago
But I'm still trying to make my mind up
Am I free or am I tied up

I change shapes just to hide in this place but I'm still, I'm still an animal
Nobody knows it but me when I slip yeah I slip 
I'm still an animal

There is a hole and I tried to fill up with money, money , money
But it gets bigger to your hopes is always

Running, running, running

In your eyes I see the eyes of somebody of who could be strong
Tell me if I'm wrong
And now I'm pulling your disguise up
Are you free or are you tied up

I change shapes just to hide in this place but I'm still I'm still an animal
Nobody knows it but me when I slip 
I'm still an animal

I change shapes just to hide in this place but I'm still I'm still an animal
Nobody knows it but me when I slip yeah I slip
I'm still an animal

I change shapes just to hide in this place but I'm still I'm still an animal
Nobody knows it but me when I slip yeah I slip
I'm still an animal x2


----------



## shadowmask

Wanna put my tender heart in a blender 
Watch it spin round to a beautiful oblivion


----------



## seastar

You're an accident waiting to happen 
You're a piece of glass left there on the beach 
Well you tell me things I know you're not supposed to 
Then you leave me just out of reach


----------



## Unlikely hero

So, let's spin kick our ways to better bodies, stage dive our way to awesome abs. Let's windmill our way to buffer biceps and mosh the fat out of our ***, so we say "let's lose that extra weight," and today, we'll mosh the pounds away. Get up and dance. If you feel like a ***** while you're doing pilates, a low-card diet doesn't work. If riding your bike's been getting you nowhere and eating salad makes it worse, then we say, yo, let's turn up the bass. Every Friday night, we're losing the weight and in this tiny hall we mosh the pounds away. If you listen up, you can hear us say, "Get up and dance." So we say, put down that slice of cake.


----------



## estse

I searched a thousand miles for one of your smiles
I searched a thousand years for one of your tears
Sometimes you laugh, sometimes you cry
I want to know why...


----------



## C 13

"You are the one I want and what I want is so unreal"


----------



## Contra

Gone.


----------



## zomgz

You say your time is over
You seek but never find
And the cold wind on your shoulder
A storm inside your mind

You say you're tired of waiting
You're weak and so ashamed
And your faith is finally fading
Like starlight into day...
So you throw yourself away

No more time for waiting
So you throw yourself away
You threw yourself away
You threw yourself away


----------



## MindOverMood

So this is love or so you tell me
As you're walking out the door
The months go by and I know for certain
it's not the love that I'm looking for

But sometimes,
Just for a moment
I reach out, 
And hope you're still there

Miles away
No you're never turning back
and I just can't wait anymore
Miles away
Nothing left of what we had
and just when I needed you the most
You were miles away

It's hard to tell what you're going through
You kept your feelings locked inside of you
Open your heart and chances are
What you're feeling I'm feeling too

If only just for a moment
We hold on to the dreams that we had

Miles away
No you're never turning back
and I just can't wait anymore

Miles away
Nothing left of what we had
and just when I needed you the most
You were miles away

When times were tough
and you were down and out
Who was there by your side
But now you're gone and I'm
so tired of being alone
with only your promises

(Guitar Solo)

The loneliness just fades away
thoughts of you just memories
no cryin now for what we're missin
time won't forget what you meant to me

If only just for a moment
We hold on to the dreams that we had 

Miles away
No you're never turning back
and I just can't wait anymore
Miles away
Nothing left of what we had
and just when I needed you the most
You were miles away


----------



## Larkspur

Can't help it, the girl can't help it (oh baby)
Can't help it, the girl can't help (oh baby)
Can't help it

First time that I saw your eyes 
Boy you looked right through me, mm mm 
Played it cool, 
But I knew you knew 
That cupid hit me, mm mm 

You got me trippin', stumblin', flippin', fumblin'
Clumsy 'cause I'm fallin' in love
You got me slippin', tumblin', sinkin', crumblin'
Clumsy 'cause I'm fallin' in love


----------



## Rasputin_1

"Or is it something they can never believe?
Or is it something you can never achieve?
Is it
Beyond your means?
Is it
Inside your dreams?
Can it
Never come out cause it's scared to
Unprepared to
Too worried about the words of the people it's weird to
You don't want them to hear you
You just wish there was a door that would appear that you can go disappear through
Well I'm feeling your pain
I was feeling the same
But I said I'd never feel that again"


----------



## Nintendo

Gentle reader, may you never feel what I then felt? May your eyes never shed such stormy, scalding, heart-wrung tears as poured from mine. May you never appeal to Heaven in prayers so hopeless and so agonized as in that hour left my lips; for never may you, like me, dread to be the instrument of evil to what you wholly love.


----------



## bbarn

I woke up in darkness
sounded by silence
oh where, where have I gone?
I woke to reality
losing its grip on me
oh where, where have I gone?


----------



## Larkspur

Hey, I'll take this day by day by day
Under the covers I'm okay I guess
Life's too short and I feel small


----------



## Unlikely hero

I'm not sad anymore, I'm just tired of this place.
The weight of the world be okay if it would pick a shoulder to lean on
So I could stand up straight.

I'm not sad anymore, I'm just tired of this place.
The homophobic bull**** that's somehow okay
Just because you didn't mean it that way.

I can't take anymore of all the scum in this place.
****ty dudes with tribal tattoos all around,
Lining up cheap beer and roofies for a party at their place.
Trying to convince freshmen they're somebody
By spending all of their parents' money on kegstands
And Matt says I don't fit in.

All this mallrat goth **** is killing me.
Thought that would end with high school at least.
But there are still kids and Matt says
"College hit those dudes like a ton of bricks."

So they're calling it blasphemy,
A ****ing catastrophe
For saying it's a stupid choice to make.
But this place just brings misery.
I hate what it does to me.
I fight, but I can't escape the way that I don't fit in with any of this.
And I don't think we're the same.

I'm ****ing losing my head trying to understand this.
Kids outside with guitars hoping for someone to notice.
No one wants to hear your sappy bull****.

All these fake-tan girls laughing at art school kids
Getting lots in return for being substance-less.
You're too caught in semantics to see it,
But you're no ****ing different.

So they're calling it blasphemy,
A ****ing catastrophe
For saying it's a stupid choice to make.
But this place just brings misery.
I hate what it does to me.
I fight, but I can't escape the way that I don't fit in with any of this.
And I don't think we're the same.

No.

I'm not sad anymore, I'm just waiting.
It's two more months 'til I'm done with this.
And I don't make sense to anyone but my best friends.
And I don't fit in anywhere but the back of the van.


----------



## SAgirl

Alice - Avril Lavigne

I'm freaking out 
Where am I now? 
Upside down 
And I can't stop it now 
You can't stop me now 

I, I'll get by 
I, I'll survive 
When the world's crashing down 
When I fall and hit the ground 
I will turn myself around 
Don't you try to stop it 
I, I won't cry


----------



## caflme

*There Will Be A Day lyrics*

I try to hold on to this world with everything I have
But I feel the weight of what it brings, and the hurt that tries to grab
The many trials that seem to never end, His word declares this truth,
that we will enter in this rest with wonders anew

But I hold on to this hope and the promise that He brings
That there will be a place with no more suffering

(Chorus)
There will be a day with no more tears, no more pain, and no more 
fears
There will be a day when the burdens of this place, will be no more, 
we'll see Jesus face to face
But until that day, we'll hold on to you always

I know the journey seems so long
You feel you're walking on your own
But there has never been a step
Where you've walked out all alone

Troubled soul don't lose your heart
Cause joy and peace he brings
And the beauty that's in store
Outweighs the hurt of life's sting

But I hold on to this hope and the promise that He brings
That there will be a place with no more suffering

(Chorus)

I can't wait until that day where the very one I've lived for always will 
wipe away the sorrow that I've faced
To touch the scars that rescued me from a life of shame and misery 
this is why this is why I sing

There will be a day with no more tears, no more pain, and no more 
fears
There will be a day when the burdens of this place, will be no more, 
we'll see Jesus face to face

There will be a day with no more tears, no more pain, and no more 
fears
There will be a day when the burdens of this place, will be no more, 
we'll see Jesus face to face

There will be a day, he will wipe away the tears,
He will wipe away the tears,
He will wipe away the tears,
There will be a day.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Is it really happening?
Is it really going to be?
Is it really happening?
Is it what our minds can see?
Is it really happening?
Is it really going to pass?
Is it really happening?
Is it really going to last?


----------



## Adym

Muse - Dead star


Shame on you
For thinking
You're all alone
If you want I'll make you wish you were


----------



## Hello22

The lyrics in 'the great pretender' by Freddie Mercury sum up how i'm feeling right now. i'm too tired to write out the lyrics, but its a cool song.


----------



## laura024

Feel the beat now 
If you’ve got nothing left say: 
”I don’t wanna be in love, I don’t wanna be in love”


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Prodigal - Porcupine Tree; Fantastic song off In Absentia. 

I don't know whose side I'm on
I don't think that I belong round here
If I left the stage would that be wrong ?
I tried to find myself a better way
I got religion but I went astray
They took my money and I lost my faith
Rain keeps crawling down the glass
The good times never seem to last
Close your eyes and let the thought pass
I tried the capsule and I tried the smoke
I tried to aid escape like normal folk
But I never seemed to get the joke
These are my old clothes
This is a new low
This is my blood flow
This is my headstone
I spend my days with all my friends
They're the ones on who my life depends
I'm gonna miss them when the series ends
Rain keeps crawling down the glass
(Pull yourself together)
The good times never seem to last
(You know it's not so bad)
Close your eyes and let the thought pass
(Close your eyes and let it pass)


----------



## Larkspur

"Lovefool" by The Cardigans

So I cry, and I pray, and I beg...
Love me, love me - Say that you love me
Fool me, fool me - Go on and fool me
Love me, love me -Pretend that you love me
Lead me, lead me - Just say that you need me


----------



## lonelygirl88

In a moment, everything can change,
Feel the wind on your shoulder,
For a minute, all the world can wait,
Let go of your yesterday.

Can you hear it calling?
Can you feel it in your soul?
Can you trust this longing?
And take control,

Fly
Open up the part of you that wants to hide away
You can shine,
Forget about the reasons why you can't in life,
And start to try, cause it's your time,
Time to fly.

All your worries, leave them somewhere else,
Find a dream you can follow,
Reach for something, when there's nothing left,
And the world's feeling hollow.

Can you hear it calling?
Can you feel it in your soul?
Can you trust this longing?
And take control,

Fly
Open up the part of you that wants to hide away
You can shine,
Forget about the reasons why you can't in life,
And start to try, cause it's your time,
Time to fly.

And when you're down and feel alone,
Just want to run away,
Trust yourself and don't give up,
You know you better than anyone else,

In a moment, everything can change,
Feel the wind on your shoulder,
For a minute, all the world can wait,
Let go of yesterday,

Fly
Open up the part of you that wants to hide away
You can shine,
Forget about the reasons why you can't in life,
And start to try,
Fly
Forget about the reasons why you can't in life,
And start to try, cause it's your time,
Time to fly.

In a moment, everything can change.


----------



## quiet0lady

I don't wanna fall asleep 
Cause I don't wanna wake up here again
If I could hear myself speak
I don't think id talk a word again
I've not got a words with way
I've not got much to do or say
Nobody let me in
I'll never finish so why begin

Give it some time
Give yourself hope 
Or I'll give you mine
Cause I don't need it anymore

Theres no accounting for taste
Lets agree to disagree
I'm a good person going two ways
You can leave but I've got to live with me

Give it some time
Give yourself hope 
Or I'll give you mine
Cause I don't need it anymore

Im sorry I spoke
Had all my eggs in one basket
It broke 
But I don't need them anymore
Oh I tried
This will has run dry
Do you fall a thousand times before you fly
Time goes by been living a lie
Gotta fall a thousand times before we fly

-Gary Go


----------



## Deathinmusic

It's a new dawn
It's a new day
It's a new life
For me


----------



## Toad Licker

Give me isolation just for now,
I feel a hard rain coming down.
I promise that I will be back soon,
But for now I'll return to my cocoon.

There is thunder in the distance and the sky grows gray.
There is lighting in the clouds in search of prey.
It's not a matter of if as much as when,
the clouds will break and the rainfall will begin.

It opens all the scars on me.


----------



## laura024

What would it take
For things to be quiet
Quiet like the snow
I know, this isn't much
But I know I could, I could be better

I don't think I deserve it,
Selflessness
Find your way into my heart
All stars could be brighter
All hearts could be warmer


----------



## tutliputli

Time has told me
You’re a rare, rare find
A troubled cure
For a troubled mind

And time has told me
Not to ask for more
For someday our Ocean
Will find it’s shore

So I’ll leave the ways of making me be
What I really don’t want to be
Leave the ways that are making me love
What I really don’t want to love

Time has told me
You came with the dawn
A soul with no footprint
A rose with no thorn

Your tears they tell me
There’s really no way
Of ending your troubles
With things you can say


----------



## quiet0lady

Went out walking
With no ambition
In no direction


----------



## mcmuffinme

i think anyone with SA can relate to this:





_
there is love in your body but you can't get it out
it gets stuck in your head, won't come out of your mouth
sticks to your tongue and it shows on your face
that the sweetest of words have the bitterest taste_


----------



## Deathinmusic

You and me between sheets
It just doesn't get better than this
The many windswept yellow stickies of my mind
Oh, the molten emotional front line
I couldn't care less, I'm transfixed in this absolute bliss
Sweet sleepless, tumbling night
Ooh, and the morning on your skin, a loved up light
Tracing patterns in the maze of your back
Softly, softly the goose bumps like that
And then a kiss
Mmm, maybe another
And another one


----------



## Unlikely hero

I'll be just fine pretending I'm not.
I'm far from lonely and it's all that I've got.


----------



## laura024

Sing me something soft,
Sad and delicate,
Or loud and out of key,
Sing me anything,
we're glad for what we've got,
Done with what we've lost
Our whole lives laid out right in front of us

Sing like you think no one's listening,
You would kill for this,
Just a little bit,
Just a little bit,
You would.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Here's something from a song I wrote way back in 2002. I apologize for the bleakness.

I don't believe there's any love for me
At least not anymore
So much time that's been wasted
Just not anymore
If I told you would you take me?
If I told you would you care?
No matter how you look at it it's plain to see
There's no light at the end of the tunnel, for me


----------



## zomgz

Having troubles telling how I feel 
But I can dance, dance and dance 
Couldn't possibly tell you how I mean 
But I can dance, dance, dance 
So when I trip on my feet 
Look at the beat 
The words are, written in the sand 
When I'm shaking my hips 
Look for the swing 
The words are, written in the air 
Dance 
I was a dancer all along 
Dance, dance, dance 
Words can never make up for what you do 
Easy conversations, there's no such thing 
No I'm shy, shy, shy 
My hips they lie 'cause in reality I'm shy, shy, shy 
But when I trip on my feet 
Look at the ground 
The words are, written in the dust 
When I'm shaking my hips 
Look for the swing 
The words are written in the air 
Dance 
I was a dancer all along 
Dance, dance, dance 
Words can never make up for what you do 
Dance, dance, dance


----------



## Reni

I've lost the use of my heart
But I'm still alive
Still looking for the life
The endless pool on the other side
It's a wild wild west
I'm doing my best

I'm at the borderline of my faith,
I'm at the hinterland of my devotion
In the frontline of this battle of mine
But I'm still alive

I'm a soldier of love.
Every day and night
I'm soldier of love
All the days of my life

I've been torn up inside (oh!)
I've been left behind (oh!)
So I ride
I have the will to survive

In the wild wild west,
Trying my hardest
Doing my best
To stay alive

I am love's soldier!

I wait for the sound
(oooh oohhh)

I know that love will come (that love will come)
Turn it all around

I'm a soldier of love (soldier of love)
Every day and night

-Sade-Solder of love


----------



## moxosis

Hello darkness, my old friend 
I've come to talk with you again 
Because a vision softly creeping 
Left its seeds while I was sleeping 
And the vision that was planted in my brain 
Still remains 
Within the sound of silence 


In restless dreams I walked alone 
Narrow streets of cobblestone 
'Neath the halo of a street lamp 
I turn my collar to the cold and damp 
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light 
That split the night 
And touched the sound of silence


----------



## laura024

He tried hard to help me
You know, he put me at ease
And he loved me so naughty
Made me weak in the knees
Oh I wish I had a river 
I could skate away on
I'm so hard to handle
I'm selfish and I'm sad
Now I've gone and lost the best baby
That I ever had
Oh I wish I had a river
I could skate away on
I wish I had a river so long
I would teach my feet to fly
Oh I wish I had a river
I could skate away on
I made my baby say goodbye


----------



## Anna

_Yeah, it might be 1 o'clock & it might be 3 _
_Time don't mean that much to me _
_I haven't felt this good since I don't know when _
_& I might not feel this good again _

_So come on & let the good times roll _
_We're gonna stay here till we soothe our souls _
_If it take all night long_


----------



## Anna

Back and forth, I sway with the wind 
Resolution slips away again 
Right through my fingers, back into my heart 
Where it's out of reach and it's in the dark 
Sometimes I think I'm blind 
Or I may be just paralyzed 

Because the plot thickens every day 
And the pieces of my puzzle keep crumblin' away 
But I know, there's a picture beneath 

Indecision clouds my vision 
No one listens... 
Because I'm somewhere in between 
My love and my agony 
You see, I'm somewhere in between 
My life is falling to pieces 
Somebody put me together 

Layin' face down on the ground 
My fingers in my ears to block the sound 
My eyes shut tight to avoid the sight 
Anticipating the end, losing the will to fight 
Droplets of "yes" and "no" 
In an ocean of "maybe" 

From the bottom, it looks like a steep incline 
From the top, another downhill slope of mine 
But I know, the equilibrium's there 

Indecision clouds my vision 
No one listens 
Because I'm somewhere in between 
My love and my agony 
You see, I'm somewhere in between 
My life is falling to pieces 
Somebody put me together

:eyes


----------



## laura024

There's no love, like your love
And no other, could give more love
There's nowhere, unless you're there
All the time, all the way


----------



## JayDontCareEh

_I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes _
_I have to turn my head until my darkness goes _


----------



## seastar

She told me not to step on the cracks
I told her not to fuss and relax
Well, her pretty little face stopped me in my tracks
But now she sleeps with one eye open
That's the price she'll pay


----------



## Music Fan

*Green day - minority!!!!*

I want to be the minority
I don't need your authority
Down with the moral majority
'Cause I want to be the minority

I pledge allegiance to the underworld
One nation under dark
There of which I stand alone
A face in the crowd
Unsung, against the mold
Without a doubt
Singled out
The only way I know

I want to be the minority
I don't need your authority
Down with the moral majority
'Cause I want to be the minority

Stepped out of the line
Like a sheep runs from the herd
Marching out of time
To my own beat now
The only way I know

One light, one mind
Flashing in the dark
Blinded by the silence of a thousand broken hearts
"For crying out loud" she screamed unto me
A free for all
**** 'em all
You are your own sight

I want to be the minority
I don't need your authority
Down with the moral majority
'Cause I want to be the minority

A FREE FOR ALL
**** 'EM ALL
YOU ARE YOUR OWN SIGHT !!!!

GREEN DAY=GENIUS


----------



## Arisa1536

*Unwell * by matchbox twenty

_All day 
Staring at the ceiling 
Making friends with shadows on my wall

All night 
Hearing voices telling me 
That I should get some sleep 
Because tomorrow might be good for something

Hold on 
I'm feeling like I'm headed for a 
Breakdown 
I don't know why

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be

Me 
Talking to myself in public 
Dodging glances on the train 
I know

I know they've all been talking 'bout me 
I can hear them whisper 
And it makes me think there must be something wrong 
With me 
Out of all the hours thinking 
Somehow 
I've lost my mind

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be

I been talking in my sleep 
Pretty soon they'll come to get me 
Yeah, they're taking me away

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me

I'm not crazy I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
Hey, how I used to be 
How I used to be, yeah 
Well I'm just a little unwell 
How I used to be 
How I used to be _


----------



## Anna

I'm standing here on the ground
The sky above won't fall down
See no evil in all directions
Resolution of happiness
Things have been dark
For too long 

Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me
Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me

I found a love that I had lost
It was gone for too long
Hear no evil in all directions
Execution of bitterness
Things have been dark
For too long 

Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me 
Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me 

I'm standing here on the ground
The sky above won't fall down
See no evil in all directions
Resolution of happiness
Things have been dark
For too long 

Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me 
Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me 
Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me 

:heart


----------



## KumagoroBeam

And if I ever lose my eyes
If my colours all run dry
Yes, if I ever lose my eyes
Oh well …
I won't have to cry no more.


----------



## shadowmask

Oh I don't know what to do
About this dream and you


----------



## KumagoroBeam

There is only one good thing about small town
There is only one good use for a small town
There is only one good thing about small town
You know that you want to get out

When you're growing up in a small town
You know you'll grow down in a small town
There is only one good use for a small town
You hate it and you know you'll have to leave


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ships were prepared
Weapons and shields
Sails were raised
We headed out to sea!

Norway disappeared in the east
Our journey had begun
Helpful winds gave us our speed
Under a warming sun

Heading to the emerald land
A fleet of 50 ships
An army of two thousand men lead by the king

On the horizon dark clouds arose
Thor rode across the black clouds
As the night rolled in over us
We felt the wrath of the storm

That night I was haunted by dreams
An omen, of what was to come
The serpent arose from the sea

Ready to strike
With hammer in hand
The serpent in pain,
twisting in furious rage!
Fought for its life
The serpent escaped
Thor was in rage
My dreams began to fade

Woke from dreams
Sword in my hand
The break of dawn
We were closing in on Irish land
Time to attack
Grabbed our shields
We came ashore
And saw the waiting horde

The fight was short and deadly intense
The Irish fought us well
But as we gained the upper hand
Their fighting spirit quelled

Ready to strike
With swords in our hands
They struggle with heart
The Irish fell to our wrath
Fought for his life
Their king escaped
With fury divine
King Olaf threw his sword


----------



## jbjlove

Thorn in my side
You're always there
Just to remind me
That I still care.


----------



## DestinyAndFate

The love, the hate, regret
We all have it
(Hey, hey)
We all have it
(Hey, hey) yeah
The love, the hate, regret
We all have it

Raise your hands if you feel like I do
Scream it loud if you feel like I do
Bring the hell if you feel like I do
Like you do, like we all do

DROWNING POOL - Feel Like I Do


----------



## SilentWitness

Won't somebody come along 
And teach me how to keep it alive? 
To survive. 

Come along and show me something 
That I never knew in your eyes. 
Take away the tourniquet. 

I used to be so full of my confidence, 
I used to know just what I wanted and just where to go. 
More than ever I could use a coincidence, 
But now I walk alone and talk about it when I know.


----------



## Dub16

We got a show for you
Guaranteed brand-new
Here come the muppets 
Here come the muppets 
Here come the muppets tonight!


----------



## Deathinmusic

Give us a song but don't live what you sing
Say what you mean but please don't mean a thing
I think I might wander underground
I think I might wander underground

They heard fifteen seconds and that was enough
The idea was new but the business was tough
I think I might wander underground
I think I might wander underground

I go to my lover we lay on our bed
Did I sell my heart for the dreams in my head
I think I might wander underground
I think I might wander underground


----------



## DestinyAndFate

For once in my life 
So I will remember and not take another day for 
Granted, let’s face it 
Better live it like there’s no tomorrow 
I will remember and not take another day for granted 
For once in my life 
For once in my life 

Black Sunshine - Once In My Life


----------



## steps

Anna said:


> I'm standing here on the ground
> The sky above won't fall down
> See no evil in all directions
> Resolution of happiness
> Things have been dark
> For too long
> 
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> 
> I found a love that I had lost
> It was gone for too long
> Hear no evil in all directions
> Execution of bitterness
> Things have been dark
> For too long
> 
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> 
> I'm standing here on the ground
> The sky above won't fall down
> See no evil in all directions
> Resolution of happiness
> Things have been dark
> For too long
> 
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> Don't change for you
> Don't change a thing for me
> 
> :heart


Good as song :high5


----------



## Nintendo

Anyway, i can try anything 
it's the same circle 
that leads to nowhere 
and i'm tired now.

anyway, i've lost my face, 
my dignity, 
my look,
all of these things are gone 
and i'm tired now.

-Yann Tiersen


----------



## lonelygirl88

this has always been my favorite song to sing:
always fits how i feel.

Look at me 
You may think you see 
Who I really am 
But you'll never know me 
Every day 
It's as if I play a part 
Now I see 
If I wear a mask 
I can fool the world 
But I cannot fool my heart 

Who is that girl I see 
Staring straight back at me? 
When will my reflection show 
Who I am inside? 

I am now 
In a world where I 
Have to hide my heart 
And what I believe in 
But somehow 
I will show the world 
What's inside my heart 
And be loved for who I am 

Who is that girl I see 
Staring straight back at me? 
Why is my reflection 
Someone I don't know? 
Must I pretend that I'm 
Someone else for all time? 
When will my reflection show 
Who I am inside? 

There's a heart that must be 
Free to fly 
That burns with a need to know 
The reason why 

Why must we all conceal 
What we think, how we feel? 
Must there be a secret me 
I'm forced to hide? 
I won't pretend that I'm 
Someone else for all time 
When will my reflection show 
Who I am inside? 
When will my reflection show 
Who I am inside?

Christina Aguilera- Reflection


----------



## quiet0lady

And I'm afraid
To sleep because of what haunts me
Such as living with the uncertainty
That I'll never find the words to say
Which would completely explain
Just how I'm breaking down

Someone come and, someone come and save my life
Maybe I'll sleep when I am dead
But now it's like the night is taking sides
With all the worries that occupy the back of my mind


----------



## shadowmask

Guilt and Regret, they are my two inbred brothers 
Guilt and Regret 
Oh god how I hate them both from the bottom of my heart 

Guilt and Regret and me wake up into a brand new day 
Guilt and Regret lively 
I am still dead tired - the night has been long and hard 

My brothers they ask me: 
"Do you recall anything from yester-night, no?" 
They laugh at me and go: 
"Nothing at all? Well, it must been an evening of joy" 

Guilt and Regret 
Oh god how I hate them both from the bottom of my heart 

Each morning like this they come, uninvited 
Pale as ghosts, reeking of compost 
Yet most I abhor their bloodshot eyes 

My brothers they ask me: 
"Do you recall anything from yester-night, no?" 
They laugh at me and go: 
"Nothing at all? Well, it must been an evening of joy" 
My brothers they tease me: 
"Do you remember anything from yester-night, no?" 
They laugh at me and go: 
"Oh sure you do, we buried our little sister Hope" 

Guilt and Regret and me - what a twisted family we are 
Guilt and Regret 
Oh god how I hate you both from the bottom of my heart


----------



## naataliee

"Just because I don't say anything
Doesn't mean I don't like you
I open my mouth and I try and I try
But no words came out

Without 40 ounces of social skills
I'm just an *** in the crack of humanity
I'm just a huge manatee
A huge manatee" 

Nothing Came Out 
By The Moldy Peaches


----------



## gg87

_Spend all your time waiting_
_for that second chance
for a break that would make it okay
there's always one reason
to feel not good enough
and it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
oh beautiful release
memory seeps from my veins
let me be empty
and weightless and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight_


----------



## Glo

*Waiting alone I cannot resist, Feeling this Hate I have never Missed, Please someone give me a reason to Peel off Myyyyy Face... Blood it is Pouring... Blood it is Pouring... Blood it is Pouring... Blood it is Pouring... Shut Up When I'm Talking To You!*

~ Linkin Park ~ One Step Closer ( Live in Texas Version ) ~

Reminds me of my days with SA...


----------



## Nintendo

You don't even 
Know me hardly at all 
And the chances are 
Incredibly small


----------



## mcmuffinme

I’m having trouble sleeping
You’re jumping in my bed
Twisting in my head
Leave me

I’m having trouble breathing
You’re sitting on my chest
I sure could use the rest
Leave me

It’s you
Why’s it always you
and never me?
I’ve never dared to let
my feelings free
Why’s it always you
and never me?
never cared
too much about honesty

I’m having trouble sleeping
I’m thinking of what you said
About the tears been shed
Leave me

It’s you
Now and always you
but never me
I’ve never dared to
let my feelings free
Why’s it always you
and never me?
never cared
too much about honesty

The Perishers - Trouble Sleeping

This song was my high school anthem.


----------



## Emptyheart

I'm so tired of being here, suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave, I wish that you would just leave
Your presence still lingers here and it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now, I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me, I've been alone all along

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me, me, me


----------



## cmr

*And if I make it through today
Will tomorrow be the same?
Am I just running in place?
And if I stumble and I fall
Should I get up and carry on?
Will it all just be the same?

*_The Young and the Hopeless - Good Charlotte_


----------



## OuttaMyMind

*H20 - Helpless Not Hopeless*

Ain't it strange how time just slips away
Then I got your call the other day
All these years and you're still in that place
And you really don't have much to say
Like, what about your dreams?
And are they blowing away
While you sit there wishing you could start again

Are you stuck in a rut? Helpless not hopeless
Got a fear in your gut? Helpless not hopeless
Are you waiting for luck? Helpless not hopeless

And I know how hard it is to change
With so many lives to rearrange and every time you feel so close
You forget about what you want most
Like what about your dreams
And are they blowing away
While you sit there wishing you could start again

Time, it's funny how time slips away
Time, and all your dreams they won't wait another day
Time, and it's hard, hard to make that change
But, you can make that change


----------



## Jason A

I can do whatever I'm white, yeah. When I'm in Detroit I run red lights. 
Cops don't mind, it's alright,
they say "You can do whatever, you're white."
Baby, I can do whatever; I'm white!
I got me some clothes. I dress real whack.
Bright white pants and a fanny pack.
I can dress however I like.
Yeah, I can do whatever, I'm white. Yeah.
Anything I want, I can buy a couple stocks, and I sit outside, and I drink some red wine, and the cops drive by and they shout "Hell yeah!" cause you know that the cops don't care. Yeah.
I love me some hockey.
I need me some hockey.
Frisbee's alright, but it ain't no hockey.
Buy me a retriever and listen to Reba, and I can be a stay-at-home dad. Yeah.
hen I'm in Detroit I run red lights. 
Cops don't mind, it's alright,
they say "You can do whatever, you're white."
Baby, I can do whatever; I'm white!
I got me some clothes. I dress real whack.
Bright white pants and a fanny pack.
I can dress however I like.
Yeah, I can do whatever, I'm white. Yeah.
Anytime I want, man, I can go golfing.
I can go jogging, riding on my moped,
Ride down to the lakefront in my Dodge Neon.
Do me some fishing and some jetskying.
I can grab my keys and head out to the skate ring.
Got my rollerblades and the camcorder taping.
I can wear my shorts up above my knees and I always pay my Blockbuster fees.
I love me some hockey.
I need me some hockey.
Frisbee's alright, but it ain't no hockey.
Buy me a retriever and listen to Reba, and I can be a stay-at-home dad. Yeah.


hen I'm in Detroit I run red lights. 
Cops don't mind, it's alright,
they say "You can do whatever, you're white."
Baby, I can do whatever; I'm white!
I got me some clothes. I dress real whack.
Bright white pants and a fanny pack.
I can dress however I like.
Yeah, I can do whatever, I'm white. Yeah


----------



## Emon

"What a great drug that was" Cheeky Trax - What A Great Drug That Was


----------



## lonelygirl88

*LOSING MY GROUND- FERGIE* - _funny i really woke up from a nap at 8 pm like in the intro of the song._

Don't know what day it is
What's going on?
Is this real?
Oh no, no, no, no, no

I woke up short of breath, but I've still got a long day ahead of me
I don't know what day it is but tell me 'cuz I gotta know who to be
Is this me up in the mirror? 'Cuz I thought it was somebody else
Well it's a realization, when you find out you don't even wanna look at yourself

_[Chorus]_
Where do I go?
What do I do?
Who do I turn to?
I'm losing my ground
Who am I now?
Where does it end?
How did it all begin?
I'm losing my ground

_[Verse Two]_
Well, hit my feet, it time to hit the streets
And get my life back together again
Well, this place is all a masquerade
So tell me where in line can I cut in?
Downtown wandering aimlessly around still don't know what I'm tryin' to find
Well you could flash all the pretty lights in front of me, I still won't see the signs

_[Chorus]_
Where do I go? 
Who do I turn to?
I'm losing my ground
Who am I now?
Where does it end?
How did it all begin?
I'm losing my ground

I'm losing my
I'm losing my

I'm losing my ground
Where do I go?
What do I do? 
Why do I do this to myself?
Why do I do?
Why do I do?
Why do I do?

Don't wanna go back there
Don't wanna go back there
Where do I go?
What do I do?
Who do I turn to?
I'm loosing my ground
Who am I now?
Where does it end?
How did it all begin?
I'm losing my ground
Ground
I'm losing my
I'm losing my
I'm losing my ground.


----------



## Colhad75

It's Raining Again by Supertramp. The whole song pretty much sums up certain events that happened to me.


----------



## caflme

Here you come again
Just when I've begun
To get myself together
You waltz right in the door
Just like you've done before
And wrap my heart
'Round your little finger
Here you come again
Just when I'm about
To make it work without you

You look into my eyes
And light those dreamy eyes
And pretty soon I'm wonderin'
How I came to doubt you
All you gotta do
Is smile that smile
And there go all my defenses
Just leave it up to you
And in a little while
You're messin' up my mind
And fillin' up my senses

Here you come again
Lookin' better than a body
Has a right to
And shakin' me up so
That all I really know
Is here you come again

All you gotta do
Is smile that smile
And there go all my defenses
Just leave it up to you
And in a little while
You're messin' up my mind
And fillin' up my senses

Here you come again
Lookin' better than a body
Has a right to
And shakin' me up so
That all I really know
Is here you come again
Here I go
And here you come again
Here I go


----------



## toffeexo

All my life I've been searching for something
something never comes, never leads to nothing
nothing satisfies but I'm getting close
closer to the prize at the end of the rope.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Jesus Christ, that's a pretty face 
The kind you'd find on someone that could save 
If they don't put me away 
It'll be a miracle 

Do you believe you're missing out? 
That everything good is happening somewhere else 
With nobody in your bed 
The night is hard to get through 

And I will die all alone 
And when I arrive I won't know anyone 

Jesus Christ, I'm alone again 
So what did you do those three days you were dead? 
Because this problem is gonna last 
More than the weekend 

Jesus Christ I'm not scared to die 
But I'm a little bit scared of what comes after 
Do I get the gold chariot 
Or do I float through the ceiling 

Or do I divide and pull apart 
Cause my bright is too slight to hold back all my dark 
This ship went down in sight of land 
And at the gates does Thomas ask to see my hands? 

I know you're coming in the night like a thief 
But I've had some time, O Lord, to hone my lying technique 
I know you think that I'm someone you can trust 
But I'm scared I'll get scared and I swear I'll try to nail you back up 
So do you think that we could work out a sign 
So I'll know it's you and that it's over so I won't even try 
I know you're coming for the people like me 
But we all got wood and nails 
And we turn out hate in factories 
We all got wood and nails 
And we turn out hate in factories 
We all got wood and nails 
And we sleep inside of this machine


----------



## quiet0lady

These days are piling up
Piling up like bricks
Walls blocking off the sun...

The one thing that silence brings
These empty-house evenings
My dreams are haunted by
Ghostly pages that I can't fill

-The Zolas


----------



## TheCanadian1

Have no fear
For when I'm alone
I'll be better off than I was before

I've got this light
I'll be around to grow
Who I was before
I cannot recall

Long nights allow me to feel...
I'm falling...I am falling
The lights go out
Let me feel
I'm falling
I am falling safely to the ground
Ah...

I'll take this soul that's inside me now
Like a brand new friend
I'll forever know

I've got this light
And the will to show
I will always be better than before

Long nights allow me to feel...
I'm falling...I am falling
The lights go out
Let me feel
I'm falling
I am falling safely to the ground


----------



## cmr

*Even though I feel alone, I know that I could never be. - *Project 86


----------



## facade

*Do you have the time to listen to me whine
About nothing and everything all at once
I am on oh those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone no doubt about it - Green Day
*


----------



## Chrysalii

"Suddenly-
You were gone
From all the lives
You left your mark upon"
-Rush, "Afterimage"​


----------



## quiet0lady

You've been running from love
You've been running from life


----------



## knuckles17

Never understood how she could, 
Mean so little to so many
Why does she mean everything to me?

Is it worth the pain, with no one to blame?
For all of my insecurities
How did I ever let you go?

Questioning her good intention
Jealousy’s a bad invention
When you push on glass, it’s bound to break

Even when she was defensive,
It just gave me more incentive
The more you squeeze, the more it slips away

I never walked so far on a lonely street
With no-one there for me
Is it worth the pain, with no one to blame?
For all of my insecurities
How did I ever let you go?

Accept this confession! …I’m walking on pins and needles
You’re not my possession! …I’m walking on pins and needles
My conscience is vicious! …I’m walking on pins and needles
I’m begging forgiveness! …I’m walking on pins and needles

I never walked so far on a lonely street,
With no one there for me
It took so long to see her in misery
And now it’s clear to me

That it’s worth the pain, always take the blame
For all your own insecurities
How did I ever let you go?


(Pins and needles Billy Talent)


----------



## shadowmask

Try to hold on 
To this heart 
A little bit longer 
Try to hold on 
To this love aloud 
Try to hold on 
For this heart's 
A little bit colder 
Try to hold on 
To this love


----------



## Sabreth

She thinks I'm iron man that I don't feel pain
I don't understand why joy must be feigned
I'm so fortunate yet filled with self hate
That the mirror shows me an ingrate

I could easily start pointing fingers
Since the blame is mine it always lingers
That the truth it lies in my reflection
Though this can't go on there's no question

Yeah I know
That my world is coming down
Yeah I know
I know
I'm the one who brought it down
Brought it down
Bring it on down


----------



## miminka

"I was eating with a good friend who said, "A genie made me out of the Earth's skin"
But in spite of her she is my birth kin, she spits me out in my surly blood rivers..."

- *Fireworks* (Animal Collective)


----------



## Emptyheart

"I miss you when something really good happens, because you are the one I want to share it with. I miss you when something is troubling me, because you are the one who understands me so well. I miss you when I laugh and cry because i know that you are the one that makes my laughter grow and my tears disappear. I miss you all the time, but I miss you most when i lay awake at night and think of all the wonderful times we spent with eachother;for those were some of the best times of my life."


----------



## Green Eyes

Mika - Over My Shoulder

Cold, 
Drunk, 
Cold and drunk.

Over my shoulder
Running away
Feels like I'm falling
Losing my day

Cold and drunk
Cold and drunk

Fog out my daylight
Tortured my night
Feels like I'm falling
Far out of sight

Cold, drunk
Tired, lost

Over my shoulder 
Running away
Feels like I'm falling 
Losing my way

Cold, drunk
Cold, and drunk

Fog out my daylight
Torture my night
Feels like I'm falling
Far out of sight

Cold, drunk
Cold, and drunk


----------



## MCPRoach

Anxiety - Black Eyed Peas Ft. Papa Roach

~~ Shackle and chained 
My soul feels stained 
I can't explain got an itch on my brain 
Lately my whole aim is to maintain 
And regain control of my mainframe
My bloods boiling its beatin' out propane
My train of thoughts more like a runaway train

I've been dealing with something thats worse than these
That'll make you fall to your knees and thats the
The anxiety the sane and the insane rivalry
Paranoias brought me to my knees
Lord please please please
Take away my anxiety

God, I can't let my mind be 
Tell my enemy is my own
Gots to find my inner wealth
Gots to hold up my thoughts
I can't get caught 
I can't give into it now 

Emotions are trapped set on lock
Got my brain stuck goin through the motions
Only I know what's up
I'm filled up with pain
Tryin' to gain my sanity
Everywhere I turn its a dead end infront of me
With nowhere to go gotta shake this anxiety
Got me feelin' strange paranoia took over me
And its weighin' me down
And I can't run any longer, yo
Knees to the ground


----------



## shydr10

"welcome to my life" a simple plan


----------



## KumagoroBeam

So messed up I want you here
In my room I want you here
Now we're gonna be Face-to-face
And I'll lay right down In my favorite place
And now I wanna be your dog
Now I wanna be your dog
Now I wanna be your dog
Well c'mon


----------



## shymtealhead

I did some fishing today so I can see this song describing my like for nature from what I can interpret from the lyrics..basically just getting away from commotion and slowing down for the country

Skepticism - "The Everdarkgreen"

As the crowds are now left behind
I enter the vastness of green
I was weary of all the noise around
For my ears silence is the ultimate sound

The forest is around me
In silence the pines stand tall
With the wind they whisper their tales
As their wisdom is everdarkgreen

Dark green are my hallways
Within my rooms lies endless peace
Surrounded by the ones that understand me
Surrounded by the ones I can trust

At the swamps
Mist is rising
Covering
It all below
As light creates shades to the mist screen
I see no dreams coming true
A breath from the endless ground
The wisdom is everdarkgreen


----------



## Chrysalii

"In a world where I feel so small, I can't stop thinking big"
-Rush, "Caravan" 

presumably, the song hasn't been released yet, but I absolutely love the line. The only reason that line is known is because it's on the cover art for the single.


----------



## quiet0lady

Time keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future


----------



## lehcar18




----------



## uffie

The hardest things to say are the words that mean the most
So I'll bite my tongue till it bleeds and I doubt you'll even know


----------



## miminka

_"You will grow to be
Untouched, unphased
By the light that changed
By the way things change"_

- Kid Klimax (*Atlas Sound*)


----------



## Toad Licker

One Level Down - Rotersand

Awoke and found myself
lying on a wooden floor
thought this had come to an end
I won't be shattered anymore
but the floor slipped to the walls
and had me crashing down again

one level down, another round,
one battle lost, when will I reach the final ground?
one level down, what have I found?
time and again I’m lying shattered on the ground

where did I fail, did I go wrong?
there is no crime I could confess
I just keep tossing floor to floor -
this must be purgatory's taste
and as I fall I’m crying out "I do surrender"
I know there is no end, no soil will ever hold me safe


----------



## KumagoroBeam

no one will ever love you honestly
no one will ever love you for your honesty


----------



## Toad Licker

violently happy
it will get me into trouble
violently happy
i'm driving my car
too fast
with ecstatic music on


----------



## MindOverMood

All of my life
Where have you been?
I wonder if I'll ever see you again
And if that day comes
I know we could win
I wonder if I'll ever see you again​


----------



## miminka

_Don't know when
I will leave you again
Grab a reason
And I'm dragging you down
Come just to make you happy
Shot in the head I can see
I can see it
But I can't feel it_

- I Can See It (But I Can't Feel It) *My Bloody Valentine*


----------



## uffie

My hopes are so high,
that your kiss might kill me.
So won't you kill me,
so I die happy.
My heart is yours to fill or burst,
to break or bury,
or wear as jewelery,
which ever you prefe


----------



## SOME

solated feelings, its like my heart is bleeding. I can't escape it, inside my head it keeps repeating. Isolated feelings its like my heart is bleeding. I can't escape it, inside my head it keeps repeating. Every time I seem to close my eyes I feel so dead inside so I cry myself to sleep. All I﻿ ever do is think of the pain, feels like I'm goin insane, so I cry myself to sleep


----------



## Dying note

Right or wrong
Can't hold on to the fear that I'm lost without you
If I can't feel, I'm not mine, I'm not real

-_The Only One _by *Evanescence *


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_All the weights that keep me down seem heavier then before.
Fate hits me in my face, though you feel nothing.
Only time will heal, you say,your words my therapy.
But half of me is gone. My dearest treasure torn away.
I'll stick with you until the end of the world.
I cry out loud but you hear nothing.
I'll wait for you until the end of the world. My dearest treasure torn away _



MindOverMood said:


> All of my life
> Where have you been?
> I wonder if I'll ever see you again
> And if that day comes
> I know we could win
> I wonder if I'll ever see you again​


I feel like this too. That song has always made me sad.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

If you wouldn't mind, I would like to blew
And If you wouldn't mind, I would like to loose
And If you wouldn't care, I would like to leave
And If you wouldn't mind, I would like to breathe

​


----------



## LostPancake

_Like sunshine seen through rain_

That sums up my life at the moment. I feel like I can see some sunlight, finally, but it's still raining. But it's okay.


----------



## Emptyheart

And I'll be by your side
Wherever you fall
In the dead of night
Whenever you call
And please don't fight
These hands that are holding you
My hands are holding you

Look at these hands and my side
They swallowed the grave on that night
When I drank the world's sin
So I could carry you in
And give you life
I want to give you life


Cause I, I love you
I want you to know
That I, I love you
I'll never let you go


----------



## Jaz

The silence isn't so bad
'Til I look at my hands and feel sad
'Cause the spaces between my fingers
Are right where yours fit perfectly

-Vanilla Twilight- Owl City


I made my mistakes
I’ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I’m fading away
I’m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me 

-Untitled- Simple Plan


Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
Do you ever wanna run away?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on turned up so loud 
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more?
Before your life is over
Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With their big fake smiles and stupid lies
While deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lied straight to your face
And no one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay
Everybody always gave you what you wanted
You never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like (what it's like)

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life 

-Welcome to my Life- Simple Plan



I hate it all, I hate my friends
I hate this song
I hate this bad attitude, I'm sure you hate me too
But I don't care, you know why
When it's over then you die
No making friends today
'Cause I hate everything

-I hate Everything- the Suicide machines


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I think sometimes it hurts you when you stay too long in school 
I think sometimes it hurts you when you're afraid to be called a fool


----------



## Toad Licker

Been around this world so many times
If you could only see my mind
I watch my secret heaven turn to hell
Faith alone has guided me

The ghost of my own destiny
I haven't even got a soul to sell
All the thing I put me through
I wouldn't wish my hell on you

You'll never know what's going on inside
Just another lonely broken hero
Picking up the pieces of my mind
Running out of faith and hope and reason

I'm running out of time
Running out of time


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

_All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Goin' nowhere, goin' nowhere
_
~ Mad World from movie Donnie Darko_




_


----------



## miminka

_Sometimes I have to disappear, I get so excited
And when they need a reason, I pretend that I'm ill
And who can know this feeling? Who can know but you?
Wherever I go, whatever I do

I am lost without you

To live in this glass where I always feel strange
And to know that I never can change
And when I look at you I don't need to explain that this is worse, makes like the wind and the rain

I am lost without you

They love me for the person I pretend to be
And when I slip into myself they ask me what's wrong with me
Who could know this feeling? Who could know but you?
Wherever I go, whatever I do

I am lost without you_

*Lost- Ela Orleans*


----------



## daytimedreamer

*Katharine McPhee- How*

They say 
"Get up out of that bed turn the lights on 
Gotta try to forget where it went wrong 
Don't you beat yourself up asking questions 
Love's gonna come your way again, oh"

They say 
"Step outside of your door let the light in 
You never really escape when you're hiding"
All I want is to be set free 
From this pain that is haunting me

Can you tell me how? 
When I am broken down and all hope is over 
Can you tell me how? 
Too many pieces of my heart to put back together 
If I could I'd take hold of myself 
Pull me out of this living hell 
Can you tell me how? 
Can you tell me how?

They say 
"If you open your heart to the healing 
Time will take all those scars you've been wearing"
Please don't tell me how I should be feeling 
I'm not sure I even want to try, oh

They say 
"You just gotta let go and move on 
You're only hurting yourself when you hold on"
All I want is to lose this pain 
Every drop of it washed away, yeah

Can you tell me how? 
When I am broken down and all hope is over 
Can you tell me how? 
Too many pieces of my heart to put back together 
If I could I'd take hold of myself 
Pull me out of this living hell 
Can you tell me how? 
Can you tell me how?

How do I leave this love behind, how? 
Can you tell me how?


----------



## Kaine

*Buck Owens- Act Naturally*

They're gonna put me in the movies
They're gonna make a big star out of me
We'll make a film about a man that's sad and lonely
And all I have to do is act naturally


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"I Won't Tell You" by Lacuna Coil....




I cannot tell you you're falling apart
Open your eyes if you wanna survive
I want to tell you your love is a lie
But I won't tell you, I won't tell you

I can't leave this, I am fine inside it
I don't feel bliss and I just keep hiding
I've been burnt so bad but I still play with fire
Sometimes naked truth is what I don't believe in

I cannot tell you you're falling apart
Open your eyes if you wanna survive (survive)
I want to tell you your love is a lie
But I won't tell you, I won't tell you
I cannot get so deep into this now
I can't admit that I know what I know
And I want to tell you your love is a lie
I won't tell you, I won't tell you

It's hard to hear through the static again
It's never clear until the rush of pain
I'll never tell you I'm living a lie
In this confusion I feel alive

I've been burnt so bad but I still play with fire
Sometimes naked truth is what I can't believe in

I cannot tell you you're falling apart
Open your eyes if you wanna survive
I want to tell you your love is a lie
But I won't tell you, I won't tell you
I cannot get so deep into this now
I can't admit that I know what I know
And I want to tell you your love is a lie
I won't tell you, I won't tell you

Don't ever tell me I'm falling apart
Don't ever tell me I will not survive
Don't ever tell me this love is a lie
'Cause I am the lie, I am the liar

I cannot tell you you're falling apart
Open your eyes if you wanna survive (survive)
I want to tell you your love is a lie
But I won't tell you, I won't tell you
I cannot get so deep into this now
I can't admit that I know what I know
And I want to tell you your love is a lie
I won't tell you, I won't tell you
I won't tell you


----------



## quiet0lady

Beautiful moment in my life
A sweet wrinkle in time
So let's stretch this thing out
Let's punch a hole in time

Silence seems so much better with you
Coldness seems so much warmer with you
I want to kiss your mouth
That loving brush
That colors my world


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I stumble through the wreckage rusted from the rain
There's nothin' left to salvage, no one left to blame
Among the broken mirrors I don't look the same
I'm rusted from the rain, I'm rusted from the rain
I don't feel any pain, I don't feel any pain
I'm rusted from the rain

You hung me like a picture, now I'm just a frame
I used to be your lap dog, now I'm just a stray
Shackled in the graveyard left here to decay
Left here to decay, left here to decay
I'm rusted from the rain


----------



## xTKsaucex

I think these lyrics hit a note with many who feel isolated from humanity.

Everyday is Exactly the Same by Nine Inch Nails

I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around

Oh, no

[Chorus:]
Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend
I can't remember how this got started
But I can tell you exactly how it will end

[Chorus]

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you might find
Well I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind
I'm still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do


----------



## KumagoroBeam

old mr. fletcher passed by here today,
after 40 years of toil he just up and walked away, 
fantastic the panic that showed in his eyes, 
he shrugged when I asked him about it,
he said "young man pay heed, you listen well to what I say, 
now there comes a time for a man to walk away", 

walk away, I'll be a parade,
and I'll be determined that no one shall dissuade on my way,
I'll sure take some time to burn all the bridges that I'm leaving behind,

he passed by again and he was shivering from the cold,
I'm not sure but I think that he was trying,
he told me about the weather and something old to pay,
"but tomorrow", he said, "I'm gonna surely walk away"


----------



## shadowmask

Where are my wings? 
Did you see my wings?
Can you see my wings?


----------



## Kaine

And I went through the closet and I found some things in there
Like that pretty neglige that i bought you to wear
And I recall how good you looked each time you had it on
Yeah tonight I'm sittin' alone diggin' up bones

I'm diggin' up bones,i'm diggin' up bones
Exhuming things thats better left alone
I'm resurrecting memories of a love that's dead and gone
Yeah tonight i'm sittin' alone diggin' up bones

lol.. i always go to the old school country when I'm depressed.


----------



## ruxul

*Supertramp - The Logical Song*: feeling a bit nostalgic of my younger years..

When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful,
a miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical.
And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily,
oh joyfully, oh playfully watching me.
But then they sent me away to teach me how to be sensible,
logical, oh responsible, practical.
And then they showed me a world where I could be so dependable,
oh clinical, oh intellectual, cynical.

There are times when all the world's asleep,
the questions run too deep
for such a simple man.
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
but please tell me who I am
I said now watch what you say they'll be calling you a radical,
a liberal, oh fanatical, criminal.
Won't you sign up your name, we'd like to feel you're
acceptable, respectable, oh presentable, a vegetable!
Oh Take it take it yeah!

But at night, when all the world's asleep,
the questions run so deep
for such a simple man.
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
but please tell me who I am, 
Who I am x 3 !!!

Who knows who's so logical


----------



## KumagoroBeam

"Boot Stamping On A Human Face Forever"

Drop dead, it doesn't matter, she said
It only hurts when I laugh, she said
Sometimes it's never a crime
To spend the day in bed
She made certain that the curtains were red
To dream better by the light they would shed
She leaned back, tilted her head
And this is what she said

You can't win; think it over again
I can't win; look at the trouble I'm in
We can't win and we're stuck here together
Yeah, I hope it will last forever.

Don't ever dare to hope, he said
So I'm never let down too bad
I know there's nowhere to go
So I'll just stay here, instead
He knew better than to pull at a thread
They unravel like the thoughts in his head
He looked out; it filled him with dread
And this is what he said

You can't win; think it over again
I can't win; look at the trouble I'm in
We can't win and we're stuck here together
Yeah, I hope it will last forever.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

"Who Am I (Tripitena's Song)"

Sometimes I wonder who am I
*the world seeming to pass me by*
A younger man now getting old
I have to wonder what the rest of life will hold

I hold a mirror to my face
there are some lines that I could trace
To memories of loving you
the passion that breaks reason in two

I have to think and stop me now
if reminisces make you frown
*One thinks of what one hoped to be*
*and then faces reality*

Sometimes I wonder who am I
who made the trees, who made the sky
Who made the storms, who made heartbreak
*I wonder how much life I can take*

*I know I like to dream a lot*
*and think of other worlds that are not*
*I hate that I need air to breathe*
*I'd like to leave this body and be free*

I'd like to float like a mystic child
I'd like to kiss an angel on the brow
I'd love to solve the mysteries of life
by cutting someone's throat or removing their heart

You'd like to see it beat
you'd like to hold your eyes
And though you know I'm dead
you'd like to hold my thighs

If it's wrong to think on this
to hold the dead past in your fist
*Why were we given memories*
*let us lose our minds and be set free*

Some-, sometimes I, I wonder who am I
the world seeming to pass me by
A younger man now getting old
I have to wonder what the rest of life will hold

I wonder
I wonder -

- Ooohhh, who started all this
was God in love and gave a kiss
To someone who later betrayed
and Godless love sent us away

To someone who later betrayed
and Godless love sent us away


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself


----------



## shadowmask

I know someday you'll have a beautiful life
I know you'll be the star in somebody else's sky
But why, why, why can't it be
Can't it be mine


----------



## lonelygirl88

I'm not supposed to be scared of anything, but I don't know where I am
I wish that I could move but I'm exhausted and nobody understands (how I feel)
I'm trying hard to breathe now but there's no air in my lungs
There's no one here to talk to and the pain inside is making me numb

I try to hold this under control
They can't help me 'cause no one knows

Now I'm going through changes, changes
God, I feel so frustrated lately
When I get suffocated, save me
Now I'm going through changes, changes


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Lollipop* by Mika

Hey, what's the big idea?
Hey yo Mika!
I said sucking too hard on your lollipop. *Oh, love's gonna get you down.* I said sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down.
Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down.
I went walking with my momma one day when she warned me what people say. *Live your life until love is found, 'cause love's gonna get you down.* Take a look at the girl next door. She's a player and a downright bore. Jesus loves her. She wants more! Oh, bad girls get you down.
Singing!
Sucking too hard on your lollipop. *Oh, love's gonna get you down.* Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down.
Momma told me what I should know. *Too much candy gonna rot your soul. If she loves you, let her go! 'Cause love only gets you down.* Take a look at a boy like me. Never stood on my own two feet. Now I'm blue as I can be! Oh, love's gonna get me down.
Singing!
Sucking too hard on your lollipop. *Oh, love's gonna get you down.* Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down.
I went walking with my momma one day when she warned me what people say. *Live your life until love is found, or love's gonna get you down.*
Singing!
Sucking too hard on your lollipop. *Oh, love's gonna get you down.* Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Say love, say love. Oh, love's gonna get you down.
Momma told me what I should know. *Too much candy gonna rot your soul. If she loves you, let her go! 'Cause love only gets you down.*
Whoa, whoa, whoa. Lollipop! Whoa, whoa, whoa. Lollipop! Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. Sucking too hard on your lollipop. Oh, love's gonna get you down. 
Lollipop!


----------



## Erizal

A fool's devotion was set in motion.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## nork123

Tool - 46 & 2





It's all about healing through facing up to your problems, that video does a great job of explaining the song, check it out


----------



## Toad Licker

Hey you, you're livin' 
Life full throttle 
Hey you, pass me down that 
Bottle, yeah 

Hey you, you can't shake 
Me round now 
I get so lost and don't 
Know how 
And it hurts to care, so I won't now 

Forgot my woman, lost my Friends 
Things I'd done and where I've been
Sleep in sweat the mirrors Cold 
See my face it's growin' Old 

Scared to death no reason Why 
Do whatever to get me by 
Think about the things I Said 
Read the page it's cold And dead 

Take me home 
Yeah, take me home 
Take me home 
Take me home, yeah 
Take me home 

Say goodbye, don't follow


----------



## Quiet Passenger

.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_It's like somebody took my place 
I ain't even playing my own game 
The rules have changed well I didn't know 
There are things in my life I can't control 
I feel the chaos around me 
A thing I don't try to deny 
I'd better learn to accept that 
There's a part of my life that will go away

Dark is the night, cold is the ground _ _
In the circular solitude of my heart 
As one who strives a hill to climb 
I am sure I'll come through I don't know how 
They say an end can be a start 
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive

I'm losing my balance on the tight rope _ _
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please...

If I ever feel better _ _
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know_


----------



## KumagoroBeam

there's a burning in my pride 
a nervous bleeding in my brain


----------



## livefast3315

I'd listen to the words he'd say 
But in his voice i heard decay 
The plastic face forced to portray 
All the insides left cold and gray 
There is a place that still remains 
It eats the fear it eats the pain 
The sweetest price he'll have to pay 
The day the whole world went away ​​​


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_Just down the street from your hotel, baby
I stay at home with my disease
And ain't this position familiar, darling
Well all monkeys do what they see
Help me stay awake I'm falling...
_
_It's 4:30 a.m. on a Tuesday
It doesn't get much worse than this
In beds in little rooms in buildings in the middle of these lives
which are completely meaningless
Help me stay awake, I'm falling...
_


----------



## rawrguy

_Where I go I just don't know 
I got to got to gotta take it slow. 
When I find my piece of mind 
I'm gonna give you some of my good time._


----------



## LostPancake

Won't deny that somethin's wrong 
But what it is remains a mystery
The obvious somehow avoids detection
It's always been that way, you see

I know I lack the advantage 
Of perspective and objectivity
I'm beginning to suspect 
I've always been my own worst enemy

Well I headed off for Boston
Just a kid, it was 1979
I was following my true love
Didn't know the trouble I would find

Well at the time I used to say
"Why does it seem that trouble's always finding me?"
I'm beginning to suspect that even then 
I was my own worst enemy

Now it's 17 years later and I'm still here
Feeling tired, feeling low
I might make it through the month
From the money from the guitar I just sold

The finer points of making a living
Just don't come naturally
And I'm beginning to suspect 
I've always been my own worst enemy

Well if you won't take me on 
Well that's alright I'll just fight myself
I'll provide my own opposition
Don't need anybody's help

Sure don't know what's at the core 
Of this masochistic personality
But I'm beginning to suspect 
I'll always be my own worst enemy

Well alright I'll shutup now
I've said enough that's for damn sure
But just you wait and see
I'll kick myself as I walk out that back door

When I get home I might as well lock myself up
And throw away the key
'Cause I'm beginning to suspect 
I'll always be my own worst enemy


----------



## thewall

_Well I know what's right, I got just one life
in a world that keeps on pushin' me around
but I'll stand my ground, and I won't back down_


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Talking is just masturbating
Without the mess


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Somewhere I Belong by Linkin Park

(When this began)
I had nothing to say
And I get lost in the nothingness inside of me
(I was confused)
And I let it all out to find
That I'm not the only person with these things in mind

(Inside of me)
But all that they can see the words revealed
Is the only real thing that I've got left to feel
(Nothing to lose)
Just stuck, hollow and alone
And the fault is my own, and the fault is my own

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
What I thought was never real
I wanna let go of the pain
I've felt so long
(Erase all the pain till it's gone)

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
Like I'm close to something real
I wanna find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

And I've got nothing to say
I can't believe I didn't fall right down on my face
(I was confused)
Looking everywhere only to find
That it's not the way I had imagined it all in my mind

(So what am I)
What do I have but negativity
Cause I can't justify way everyone is looking at me
(Nothing to lose)
Nothing to gain, hollow and alone
And the fault is my own, and the fault is my own

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
What I thought was never real
I wanna let go of the pain
I've felt so long
(Erase all the pain till it's gone)

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
Like I'm close to something real
I wanna find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

I will never know
Myself until I do this on my own
And I will never feel
Anything else until my wounds are healed

I will never be
Anything till I break away from me
I will break away
I'll find myself today

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
What I thought was never real
I wanna let go of the pain
I've felt so long
(Erase all the pain till it's gone)

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
Like I'm close to something real
I wanna find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

I wanna heal, I wanna feel
Like I am somewhere I belong
I wanna heal, I wanna feel
Like I am somewhere I belong
Somewhere I belong


----------



## feels

if i could take my eyes away
might not be so bright out
if i could keep my hands away
might not feel so dried out and
when i would feel i'd know that it was fair
i'd like to stay with natural things
staying past my skin that heals
and myself often ends up and out of space
and i can never talk
back lit and bright
feels in align
too turn it out
into me so i keep it real with myself
never lets obsessions with connections to an outside source
be crippling my abilities to
grieve and take a step out from unusual places
so sue me so i keep it real with my own and
never let a tendency to tread in water with no target
cripple my abilities to try and feel thoughts with...
(why am i so...)

i am in so many skins that i am seeing things that stay behind my eyes...


----------



## refined_rascal

Man, I feel Like a woman!


----------



## Northern Lights

Type 0 Negative, Anesthesia 

"Emotionally stunned, in defense, I'm numb
I'd rather not care than to be aware - be scared

I don't need love

Are a thousand tears worth a single smile?
When you give an inch, will they take a mile?
Longing for the past but dreading the future
If not being used, well then you're a user and a loser

World renowned failure at both death and life
Given nothingness, purgatory blight
To run and hide, a cowardly procedure
Options exhausted, except for anesthesia - anesthesia

I don't feel anything."


----------



## Annie K

I'm tired
Cynical and broken, but wiser
Heavy with a sense of resentment


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*Anchorless*

They called here to tell me that you're finally dying, through a veil of childish cries. 
Southern Manitoba prairie's pulling at the pant-leg of your bad disguise. 
So why were you so anchorless? 
A boat abandoned in some backyard. 
Anchorless in the small town that you lived and died in. 
I've got an armchair from your family home. 
Got your P.G. Wodehouse novels and your telephone. 
I've got your plates and stainless steel. 
Got that way of never saying what you really feel. 
I don't want to live and die here where we're anchorless.


----------



## Dub16

*The Teddy Bear Song*

Round and Round the garden, looking fer a teddy-bear
One step, two steps,
Tickles under there!!!

Yey!!!!!


----------



## sociallyretarded

earnesty and clarity
those wonderful mentalities
of decent positivity
are all that we can scribe
but misery and poverty
they follow me and my family
and though it seems that i can't win
i think i have to try

everyone's afraid of me
they'll never see that we all leave
the same damn blood each night

so you'll go your way
and i'll go mine
i hope we meet later on down the line

sense and sensibility 
and peaceful productivity
a pretty girl with broken wings
is all that i desire
but there's so much hostility
in all the things surrounding me
the awful blow of ethnity 
is trying to stop me shine
so i try to look inwardly
at all the things inside of me
but sodomy and buggery keep bubbling to the top

so you'll go forward 
and i'll go back
i hope we catch up with each other on the track

and i've been thinking awkwardly
about the things that are holy
like Jesus, Joseph, and Mary 
and Mary Magdalene
and even theoretically
i don't think i could ever see
the perfect human being
Jesus lived without sin

so you'll go upward 
and i'll go down
you'll go upward 
and i'll go down
you'll go upward
and i'll go down
i'll see you in hell when we die


----------



## EmptyRoom

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday
And I feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very very, mad world, mad world
Enlarge your world, mad world


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Oh, to live on Sugar Mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons
You can't be twenty on Sugar Mountain
Though you're thinking that you're leaving there too soon
You're leaving there too soon


----------



## thewall

Tell me why you wanna lay there and revel in your abandon


----------



## Deathinmusic

I have never felt such frustration
Or lack of self control
I want you to kill me
And dig me under, I wanna live no more

One who doesn't care is one who shouldn't be 
I've tried to hide myself from what is wrong for me 
For me

I want to taste dirty, stinging pistol
In my mouth, on my tongue
I want you to scrape me from the walls
And go crazy like you've made me

One who doesn't care is one who shouldn't be
I've tried to hide myself from what is wrong for me
For me

You, you are so special
You have the talent to make me feel like dirt
And you, you use your talent to dig me under
And cover me with dirt

One who doesn't care is one who shouldn't be
I've tried to hide myself from what is wrong for me


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I'm sorry that I'm always pissed
I'm sorry that I exist
And when I look into your eyes
I can see you're sorry too


----------



## facade

_When you gonna make up your mind
When you gonna love you as much as I do
When you gonna make up your mind
Cause things are gonna change so fast
All the white horses are still in bed
I tell you that I'll always want you near
You say that things change my dear

Hair is grey
And the fires are burning
So many dreams
On the shelf
You say I wanted you to be proud of me
I always wanted that myself
_


----------



## JayDontCareEh

It's a matter of instinct
It's a matter of conditioning
It's a matter of fact


----------



## thewall

_I don't belong to no one
But I wanna be with you_


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I will be gone
But it won’t be long
I will be bringin back the melodies
And rhythm that I find.

We all got holes to fill
Them holes are all that’s real.
Some fall on you like a storm,
Sometimes you dig your own.
The choice is yours to make,
Time is yours to take;

Some dive into the sea,
Some toil upon the stone.

To live is to fly
Low and high,
So shake the dust off of your wings
And the sleep out of your eyes;

Shake the dust off of your wings
And the tears out of your eyes.


----------



## Dina

From the brilliant Discovery Channel ad:

I love the mountains,
I love the clear blue skies!
I love big bridges, 
I love when great whites fly!

I love the whole world,
and all it's sights and sounds!

Boom de ya-da, boom de ya-da, 
boom de ya-da, boom de ya-da...


----------



## EmptyRoom

A bed that's warm with memories
Can heal us temporarily
The misbehaving only makes
The ditch between us so damn deep

Built a wall around my heart
I'll never let it fall apart
But strangely I wish secretly
That it would fall down while I'm alseep


----------



## facade

_ try to make it through my life, in my way, there's you 
I try to make it through these lies, and that's all I do 
_


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Hats off to the man
On top of the world
Come crawl up here, baby
And I'll show you how it works
If you wanna be my friend
And you wanna repent
And you want it all to end
And you wanna know when
Well do it now don't care how
Take your final bow
Make a stand Take my hand
And blow it all to hell


----------



## Squid24

I am hiding from some beast
But the beast was always here
Watching without eyes
Because the beast is just my fear
That I am just nothing
Now its just what I've become
What am I waiting for
Its already done

So give me something to believe
Cause I am living just to breathe
And I need something more
To keep on breathing for
So give me something to believe


----------



## facade

_When dreaming I'm guided to another world 
Time and time again 
At sunrise I fight to stay asleep 
'Cause I don't want to leave the comfort of this place
'Cause there's a hunger, a longing to escape 
From the life I live when I'm awake 
_


----------



## thewall

_Those steps which seem to take a lifetime
When eyes just turn and stare
The day begins, collapsing without warning
You fade from sight, there's nothing there_


----------



## bezoomny

_You know how hard it is for me
To shake the disease
That takes hold of my tongue
In situations like these

Understand me..._


----------



## Squid24

_I am so homesick now for
Someone that I never knew
I am so homesick now for
Someplace I will never be_


----------



## thewall

_It's never enough until your heart stops beating
_


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_The back of the class is where I was
Keeping quiet, playing dumb
Can't you see these skies are breaking?
'Cause the back of the class is where I'm from_


----------



## amoeba

i excuse myself, i'm used to my little cell
i amuse myself in my very own private hell


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_Something dirty's got you, dear
Makes me want to be with you
Something painful's with you, dear
Makes me want to be with you_


----------



## kiirby

Feeling pretentious so I better join this thread.

_I'm not living, I'm just killing time_


----------



## UltraShy

On and on, I'm cursed to live...
I am the man who would not die


----------



## Wrangler

Learned, learned I love the air here
And I learned, learned I love the roar in my ears
I satiate this urge of mine; I substitute the urge to hide
Alone, alone and safe inside


----------



## ettenaej

...


----------



## thewall

I don't care if I'm here tomorrow


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Evanescence -Everybody's Fool

Perfect by nature 
Icons of self indulgence 
Just what we all need 
More lies about a world that 

Never was and never will be 
Have you no shame? Don't you see me? 
You know you've got everybody fooled 

Look here she comes now 
Bow down and stare in wonder 
Oh how we love you 
No flaws when you're pretending 
But now I know she 

Never was and never will be 
You don't know how you've betrayed me 
And somehow you've got everybody fooled 

Without the mask, where will you hide? 
Can't find yourself lost in your lie 

I know the truth now 
I know who you are 
And I don't love you anymore 

It never was and never will be 
You don't know how you've betrayed me 
And somehow you've got everybody fooled 

It never was and never will be 
You're not real and you can't save me 
Somehow now you're everybody's fool


----------



## superkitty

My heart broke when I saw you kept your gaze controlled...


----------



## nork123

Loosing a feeling 
That I couldn't give away 
Countin' and breathin' 
Disappearin' in the fade


----------



## whiterabbit

My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows

Sarcastically, of course.


----------



## themoth

...love is natural and real...
but not for such as you and I, my love...


----------



## Stuck

Fade to Black - Metallica

Life, it seems, will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters, no one else

I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Can't stand this hell I feel

Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now he's gone

No one but me can save myself, but it's too late
Now I can't think, think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death greets me warm, now I will just say goodbye, *Goodbye*


----------



## Sevastra

Clairvoyant Disease - Avenged Sevenfold

Dust begins to fall, to the ground
The air is cold and thin
Thoughts are haunting me as I look around
This will never end when I bleed forever

Don't acknowledge right, just dwell on wrong
This spot in hell's where I belong
I've come so far - it's been so long
Don't know why it started or where it came from

Outside shell is strong - confident
But slowly eats away
Like a man plagued with disease, I try to fight
Through my pores it seems to seep...
When I bleed forever

And you sit there and do nothing
You're content with doing nothing

There's nowhere to run and hide
when you're living to die
Stuck alone inside your head,
better off dead
The phone would ring in the empty house,
no one's around.

But in my life, I wanted more, I needed more
I taste more


----------



## muse87

Aquarium - Me'shell Ndegeocello f/ Sabina

Hmm, hmm, hmm 

I'm a fish in an aquarium 
Cut off from the outside world 
The water's always lukewarm 
And i observe 

Hardly anyone takes notice of me 
But I am, here 
Quietly floating 
My lips, moving 
Just like yours 

Always in motion 
You, never seem to rest 
Through my reflection 
I watch you 
Why do you keep me here, like this

I'm a fish in an aquarium 
Cut off from the outside world 
The water's always lukewarm 
And i observe 

No storms in these waters 
So quiet, they're turning stale 
Sometimes the tension 
Keeps me hanging on each day 
Each day 

Will you starve me or feed me 
I never really know 
This love 
My mountain 
My detention 
I'm dying slowly 

I'm a fish in an aquarium 
Cut off from the outside world 
The water's always lukewarm 
And I observe 

I just want to fall 
Fall 

I'm a fish in an aquarium 
And so i will remain 
Where i slowly stir the water 
And everyday's the same 
The same 
The same 
The same 
The same 
The same 
The same


----------



## alfredd88

"Let me tell you how I've been,
I've been hiding from my friends,
Hiding from thw world, 
Hiding from myself"

Only those lines are relevant, Hard-Fi - Better do better


----------



## EmptyRoom

I was driving doing nothing on the shores of Great Salt Lake
When they put it on the air I put in the hammer lane
I soon forgot myself and I forgot about the brake
I forgot about all laws and I forgot about the rain

They were talking on the nine and all across the army band
Across the road they were turning around and headed south of me
It got so crowded on the road I started driving in the sand
My head was feeling scared but my heart was feeling free

The desert turned to mud it seemed that everybody heard
Everybody was remembering to forget they had the chills
And I heard the voices on a broadcast from up on the bird
They were getting interviewed by some good name whose name was Bill

I'm almost there to Vegas where they're puttin' on a show
They've come so far, I've lived this long at least
I must just go and say hello
Oooh


----------



## NoDirectionHome

"I'm drowning in the poison / got no future, got no past / But my heart is not weary / It's light and it's free / I got nothin' but affection for all those who've sailed with me"


----------



## thewall

Gold's just around the corner
Breakdown's coming up round the bend


----------



## ettenaej

...


----------



## uffie

I'm reading your note over again
There's not a word that I comprehend,
Except when you signed it
"I will love you always and forever."


----------



## thewall

Kiss me kiss me kiss me
Your tongue is like poison
So swollen it fills up my mouth

Love me love me love me
You nail me to the floor
And push my guts all inside out

Get it out get it out get it out
Get your ****ing voice
Out of my head

I never wanted this
I never wanted any of this
I wish you were dead
I wish you were dead

I never wanted any of this
I wish you were dead
Dead
Dead
Dead


----------



## shadowmask

Oh I gotta go do wrong...


----------



## uffie

Sad enough to say that
Alone I could barely light a match
But together we can burn this place down.


----------



## shadowmask

Mama said there'd be days like this


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Broke You In The Canyon
I Drowned You In The Lake
You A Snake That I Would Trample
Only Thing I'd Not Embrace

Oh, You Couldn't Dam That River
And Maybe I Don't Give A Damn Anyway
So You Couldn't Dam That River
And It Washed Me So Far Away

I Pushed And Then You Stumbled
I Kicked You In The Face
You Stare At Me So Hollow
Got To Keep That Killin' Pace

Oh, You Couldn't Dam That River
And Maybe I Don't Give A Damn Anyway
So You Couldn't Dam That River
And It Washed Me So Far Away


aic


----------



## hellofromthegutter

You say that you're down, now
Can't find a place to rest your head
The leaves have all fallen
And your garden is dead
Turning your back now
Ain't nothing left to say
No need for tomorrow
When you can't find today

When you can't find today, oh
When you can't find today, oh
Search all you want, oh
Well you won't find it here, oh
For the fortunes you seek, oh
They were always right here
They were always right here

Alone once again, now
Walked a mile inside your head
This movie's been played now
All is done and all is said
You're running so fast now
You can't get away
No need for tomorrow
When you can't find today

When you can't find today, no
When you can't find today, oh
Search all you want, oh
For you won't find it here, oh
For the fortunes you seek, oh
They were always right here
They were always right here

When you can't find today, no
When you can't find today, oh
Search all you want, oh
Well you won't find it here, oh
For the fortunes you seek, oh
They were always right here, oh
Search all you want, oh
It was always right here
It was always right here

Zakk Wylde- Won't Find It Here


----------



## shadowmask

I'm in love with a girl I hate


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Now there's an aching in my back;
a stabbing pain that says I lack,
the common sense and confidence,
to bring an end to promises,
that I make in times of desperate conversation.


----------



## prudence

i can feel you most when i'm alone
i can feel your ghost when i'm alone

and if i'm bored
i send vibrations, in your direction, from the satellite mind


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

This entire song....
I just wasn't made for these times - The Beach Boys

I keep looking for a place to fit
Where I can speak my mind
I've been trying hard to find the people
That I won't leave behind

They say I got brains
But they ain't doing me no good
I wish they could

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got something good goin' for myself
But what goes wrong

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times

Every time I get the inspiration
To go change things around
No one wants to help me look for places
Where new things might be found

Where can I turn when my fair weather friends cop out
What's it all about

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got something good goin' for myself
But what goes wrong

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times


----------



## BuzzAldrin

And you'll be scared at first
cuz it's such an ugly blow
I don't know which is worse
to learn or not to know


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm going away to be alone I'm coming back with answers 
Don't try to call my telephone it's disconnected 
And I don't know where I'm going but can you guide me 
But if I find love where I'm going will it survive me 
'Cause in your own space you're disconnected and in your own mind you're not affected 
And in your own time you're still attracted but in your own life

This heart attack I've gotta get away not coming back 
I want some downtime so call me when you can and I'll be fine

I've found the time to be alone I don't know what you're asking 
I'm waiting by the telephone and you're still barking 
My heart stops it isn't&#8230; going could you revive me 
I think I'm lost without knowing so come and find me 
'Cause in the same space we're disconnected and in your own mind you're not attracted 
But in your own life over reacted and in your own time

This heart attack I think I'll go away not coming back 
I'm off the line so call me when you can some other time  
This heart attack I've gotta get away not coming back 
I want some downtime so call me when you can and I'll be fine

Sometimes if we don't go sometimes you don't know 
You don't go I don't go I don't go you don't go 
I've got your back but you don't got mine 
This heart attack then I'm feeling fine

This heart attack I've gotta get away I'm not coming back 
I'm bout to flatline so call me when you can some other time 
This heart attack I've gotta get away not coming back 
I want some downtime so call me when you can and I'll be fine
I'm going away to be alone 
I'm going away to be alone 
I'm going away to be alone 
I'm going away to be alone


----------



## guitarmatt

*Incubus - Drive lyrics*

Sometimes, I feel the fear of, 
uncertainty stinging clear. 
And I can't help but ask 
myself how much I'll let the fear 
take the wheel and steer.

It's driven me before, and it seems to a faint, 
haunting mass appeal. 
But lately I, am beginning to find that I, 
should be the one behing the wheel.

Chorus

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there, 
with open arms and open eyes, yeah. 
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there, 
I'll be there....

So if I, decide to waiver my, 
chance to be one of, the hive. 
Will I, choose water over wine 
and hold my own and drive?

It's driven me before, and it seems to be the way, 
that everyone else gets around, 
But lately I'm, beginning to find that, 
When I drive myself my light is found.

*let me be myself*- *3 doors down*

I guess I just got lost being someone else
I tried to kill the pain, nothing ever helped
I left myself behind somewhere along the way
Hoping to come back around to find myself someday

Lately I'm so tired of waiting for you
To say that it's okay

But tell me please, would you one time just let me be myself ?
So I can shine with my own light, let me be myself
Would you let me be myself?

I'll never find my heart behind someone else
I'll never see the light of day living in this cell
It's time to make my way into the world I knew
And then take back all of these times that I gave into you

But lately I'm so tired of waiting for you
To say that it's okay

Tell me please, would you one time let me be myself?
So I can shine with my own light, let me be myself
For a while, if you don't mind, let me be myself
So I can shine with my own light, let me be myself!

That's all I've ever wanted from this world
Is to let me be me

Please would you one time let me be myself?
So I can shine with my own light, let me be myself
Please would you one time, let me be myself
So I can shine with my own light, let me be myself

For a while, if you don't mind, let me be myself
So I can shine with my own light, let me be myself!
Would you one time, ooh, let me be myself and let me be me?

and many more


----------



## guitarmatt

and more like these..

jack johnson- losing hope

Losing hope is easy 
When your only friend is gone 
And every time you look around 
Well, it all, it all just seems to change 
But hanging on is easy 
When you've got a friend to call 
When nothings making sense at all 
You're not the only one that's afraid of change

collective soul- the world i know

Has our conscience shown?
Has the sweet breeze blown?
Has all kindness gone?
Hope still lingers on.

Are we listening?
Hymns of offering.
Have we eyes to see?
Love is gathering.

So I walk up on high
And I step to the edge
To see my world below.
And I laugh at myself
While the tears roll down.
'Cause it's the world I know.
It's the world I know.


----------



## guitarmatt

Stuck said:


> Fade to Black - Metallica
> 
> Life, it seems, will fade away
> Drifting further every day
> Getting lost within myself
> Nothing matters, no one else
> 
> I have lost the will to live
> Simply nothing more to give
> There is nothing more for me
> Need the end to set me free
> 
> Things not what they used to be
> Missing one inside of me
> Deathly lost, this can't be real
> Can't stand this hell I feel
> 
> Emptiness is filling me
> To the point of agony
> Growing darkness taking dawn
> I was me, but now he's gone
> 
> No one but me can save myself, but it's too late
> Now I can't think, think why I should even try
> 
> Yesterday seems as though it never existed
> Death greets me warm, now I will just say goodbye, *Goodbye*


this is exactly how i feel when im really depressed. its also the exact state of mind i have sometimes, blank empty and full of agony. full of emptiness, like derealization/depersonalization


----------



## harrynia

old mr. fletcher passed by here today,
after 40 years of toil he just up and walked away, 
fantastic the panic that showed in his eyes, 
he shrugged when I asked him about it,
he said "young man pay heed, you listen well to what I say, 
now there comes a time for a man to walk away",


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^one of my favourite songs ever. <3
_______________________

I don't care if you live or die
Couldn't care less if you laugh or cry
I don't mind if you crash or fly
I don't mind at all


----------



## layitontheline

When love kills love
Will someone set me free
When love kills love
It's cutting through so deep
How can we choose
When all we lose
Is all we have


----------



## estse

They say there's no buzz like show buzz.
But he's not buzzy being born, he's busy being dying.
And if you're waiting for a bus to take you home you better get busy trying.

For if you wonder what's the buzz there is just this bee in my bonnet
and I want to make her hum; I'll stay busy trying until I've done it.

For beauty is in the eye of the beholder
And I behold her
She's still resting upon the wrong shoulder
How I wish i could already hold her

Bee cuz...


----------



## Writing A New One

So when time comes to claim me
My friends and my family will gather around my grave
And they'll believe that they knew me and love me and miss me
And all call me by my name

So imagine what you want
And then hold on to that thought
Because that's as close as it will ever come
And believe you're where you are and keep acting out the part
But at the end of the end of the day the trees all get wheeled away
And you'll be standing alone in a blank, blank space

So believe you're who you are
And stay in character
But at the end of the play the audience walks away
And you'll be a shivering cold on a well lit stage.


----------



## uffie

Admit it!
Despite your pseudo-bohemian appearance 
And vaguely leftist doctrine of beliefs 
You know nothing about art or sex 
That you couldn’t read in any trendy New York underground fashion magazine 
Prototypical non-conformist 
You are a vacuous soldier of the thrift store Gestapo 
You adhere to a set of standards and tastes 
That appear to be determined by an unseen panel of hipster judges (bull****) 
Giving a thumbs up or thumbs down to incoming and outgoing trends and styles of music and art 
Go analog baby, you’re so post-modern 
You’re diving face forward into a antiquated past
It’s disgusting, it's offensive, don’t stick your nose up at me


----------



## Insanityonthego

*No Limit (inna)*

sometimes in life
you gotta do what you gotta do
or you gotta stand by
'cause all around the world
don't forget, sky is the limit

i got moves, i got love
i got everything you want
i can dream, i can fly
girl you're in need for a ride

my love round, my love buzz
don't you stare at my shoes
if you think i'm just cool
girl you're in need for a ride

fricko fricko you're freackin' it x3
but i like it
fricko fricko you're freackin' it x3
but i like it

o o o x3
but i like it

o o o x3
but i like it

o o o x6

caught to me in a thing
'cause my love is a game
i will treat you the same
and everthing's all right

i just want you to know
'cause i wanna go slow
if you want it let go
and everything's all right


----------



## panopticon

Nightswimming said:


> Nightswimming deserves a quiet night
> The photograph on the dashboard taken years ago
> Turned around backwards so the windshield shows
> Every streetlight reveals the picture in reverse
> Still it's so much clearer
> I forgot my shirt at the water's edge
> The moon is low tonight
> 
> Nightswimming deserves a quiet night
> Not sure all these people understand
> It's not like years ago
> The fear of getting caught
> The recklessness of water
> They cannot see me naked
> These things they go away
> Replaced by every day
> 
> Nightswimming
> Remembering that night
> September is coming soon
> I'm pining for the moon
> And what if there were two
> Side by side in orbit around the fairest sun
> That bright, tight, forever drum
> Cannot describe nightswimming
> 
> You I thought I knew you
> You I cannot judge
> You I thought you knew me
> This one laughing quietly
> Underneath my breath
> Nightswimming
> 
> The photograph reflects
> Every streetlight a reminder
> Nightswimming deserves a quiet night


Just turned twenty and I'm feeling melancholy.


----------



## PaFfanatic

You don't know how it feels, to be your own best friend... On the outside looking in.


----------



## Emptyheart

Quietly flowing
White
Dried clouds pass by
The gray me
Just watched their vanishing
Intently

Onto the castle of sand that I built
From gathering the stars
My tiny prayer
Falls
Waves that lay in waiting
Sweep you off your feet

a world of darkness.
a world of silence.

While the prayer that seems like it'll vanish soon
Is fanned by the wind
Nevertheless, I continue to light it
While I messed up again and again
The waves that lay in waiting
Sweep away the castle of sand that I built
With chilled hands


----------



## Stepan

Paranoid by Black Sabbath - totally about me:

People think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time 
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy 
Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify 
Can you help me occupy my brain? 
Oh yeah 
I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find 
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind 
Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry 
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal 
And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state 
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late...


And of course Creep by Radiohead...


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Stepan said:


> And of course Creep by Radiohead...


Ditto on Creep, anthem for the lonely and confused.


----------



## VTinOR

"One Step Closer"

I cannot take this anymore
Saying everything I've said before
All these words they make no sense
I find bliss in ignorance
Less I hear the less you'll say
You'll find that out anyway

Just like before...

[Chorus:]
Everything you say to me
Takes me one step closer to the edge
And I'm about to break
I need a little room to breathe
Cause I'm one step closer to the edge
I'm about to break

I find the answers aren't so clear
Wish I could find a way to disappear
All these thoughts they make no sense
I find bliss in ignorance
Nothing seems to go away
Over and over again

Just like before...

[Chorus]

Everything you say to me
Takes me one step closer to the edge
And I'm about to break
I need a little room to breathe
Cause I'm one step closer to the edge
And I'm about to break

Shut up when I'm talking to you
Shut up, shut up, shut up
Shut up when I'm talking to you
Shut up, shut up, shut up, shut up

I'm about to BREAK

[Chorus]

Everything you say to me
Takes me one step closer to the edge
And I'm about to break
I need a little room to breathe
Cause I'm one step closer to the edge
And I'm about to break


----------



## heartofchambers

Long nights of pasty face tunes
echo in rooms
filling with gloom for me


----------



## KumagoroBeam

you're chilled to the bone 
with no possessions to call your own 
you control your rage and you resist the crime 
'cause you're the next in line


----------



## Squid24

As everything I need
Is denied me
And everything I want
Is taken away from me
But who do I got to blame?
Nobody but me


----------



## au Lait

I tremble
They're going to eat me alive
If I stumble
They're going to eat me alive

Can you hear my heart beating like a hammer? 
Beating like a hammer?
Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Hard to be soft 
Tough to be tender

Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train
Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

If you're still alive
My regrets are few
If my life is mine
What shouldn't I do?
I get wherever I'm going
I get whatever I need
While my blood's still flowing
And my heart still beats . . .
Beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer


----------



## Dreamscape

For this silent storm
I've been waiting so long
To carry me away from this place
Uprooting every scene you're part of
I hope no single shoot remains

I can see the world from far above
But all my questions are still not heard

Out of the void, dazzled by you
Is what I always wanted to be
But you're out of my reach, all that I ever loved
Why did they take you away from me

We went through hell and jumped up to heaven
No matter what we were told to be
I can't get rid of this last picture
That burnt into my heart like a seal

Your innocent eyes and all the tries...
I held your hand before you died

Out of the void, dazzled by you
Is what I always wanted to be
But you're out of my reach, all that I ever loved
Why did they take you away from me


----------



## VTinOR

Twinkle, twinkle little star......


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

You raise up your head
And you ask, "Is this where it is ?"
And somebody points to you and says
"It's his"
And you says, "What's mine ?"
And somebody else says, "Where what is ?"
And you say, "Oh my God
Am I here all alone ?"


----------



## Kakaka

The dogs on main street howl,
'cause they understand,
If I could take one moment into my hands
Mister, I ain't a boy, no, I'm a man,
And I believe in a promised land.

Really been liking Springsteen lately...


----------



## nork123

Now I see the times they change 
Leaving doesn't seem so strange 
I am hoping I can find 
Where to leave my hurt behind 
All the **** I seem to take 
All alone I seem to break 
I have lived the best I can 
Does this make me not a man?


----------



## layitontheline

All I know the sun don't shine,
and the rain refused to go
and you don't seem to hear me when I call
Wind inside & the wind outside
Tangled in the window blind
Tell me why you treat me so unkind
Down where the sun don't shine
Lonely and I call your name
No place left to go, ain't that a shame?


----------



## laura024

He tried hard to help me
You know, he put me at ease
And he loved me so naughty
Made me weak in the knees

Oh I wish I had a river 
I could skate away on
I'm so hard to handle
I'm selfish and I'm sad
Now I've gone and lost the best baby
That I ever had

Oh I wish I had a river
I could skate away on
I wish I had a river so long
I would teach my feet to fly

Oh I wish I had a river
I could skate away on
I made my baby say goodbye


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*I bid you welcome to my world
They call me existence
You have just entered through the gate
to your journey towards eternity
This part I control
In the beginning you'll fear nothing
As I climb beside you
Time will be your master in this laborious part of
human subsistence
This part I control
Black clouds embrace your soul
Slowly passing through repeating lacunas of anguish
When time takes your life
I will transfer you into the bare grip of thinking tranquility
Voices frilling the emptiness of the dead floating
Seamless across the surface into chilling stillness
Nothing can help you now

You'll never be along again
You'll never die again
You'll never be born again
You'll forever be, stuck here in eternity*


----------



## TenYears

I'm feeling mean today
Not lost, not blown away
Just irritated and quite hated
Self control breaks down
Why's everything so tame
I like my life insane
I'm fabricating and debating
Who I'm gonna kick around

Right now can't find a way to get across the hate when I see you
Right now I'm feeling strange inside I wanna slash and beat you
Right now I rip apart the things inside that excite you
Right now I can't control myself I f*kcing hate you!

I'm feeling cold today
Not hurt just f*kced away
I'm devastated and frustrated
God I feel so bound
So why'd I feel the need?
I think it's time to bleed
I'm gonna cut myself and
Watch the blood hit the ground

Right now can't find a way to get across the hate when I see you
Right now I'm feeling strange inside I wanna slash and beat you
Right now I rip apart the things inside that excite you
Right now I can't control myself I f*kcing hate you!


----------



## sean88

I'm looking for the upsides to these panic-attack nights
where I'm staying in eating take-out food by TV light
I'm trying to play the b-side to this awkward life of mine
You could flip me over
I'd sing a few lines about how
I'm so used to shooting myself in the kneecaps
standing in the way of progress or letting down my friends

​


----------



## DarkHeartKid

*d'espairs ray-horizon*<3

Can you feel the new world?
We must make it.
We're going to the end.

The same burdens we've always carried begin to subside

You lose sight of the future, assaulted by sorrow in the night
But you'll win it back and continue walking


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

"Tired of lying in the sunshine,
or staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long,
and there is time to kill today."

"And then one day you find,
ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run,
you missed the starting gun."


----------



## Stile

*Half Empty - 30 Foot Fall*

The air is thick in here 
I sit while people try to decide
Which feelings to show
But they cannot grow
When it's safer kept inside

Show the people we know breaking up underneath the weight
Now I know that you can't truly love someone you have grown to hate

Fall back on guarded sentiments from a distant happy time
Experiences watered down
When the past still runs your life
Your only living half the time
Half dead or half alive?

When I see your faith in me
And how heavy your leanin' on this skinny boy
Over employed, tryin' to help you do your job
I wanna find the empty pieces of your heart 
And fill them up with life
But it's so hard to hold to bigger dreams
Nightmares cloud my sight

Another day gets wasted as we sit in our own ****
Nobody calls
I stare at the walls
And sleep alone again
You're only livin' half the time
Half dead or half alive?


----------



## BrokenStars

Everything's so blurry
And everyone's so fake
And everybody's so empty
And everything is so messed up
Pre-occupied without you
I cannot live at all
My whole world surrounds you
I stumble then I crawl

You could be my someone
You could be my scene
You know that I'll protect you
From all of the obscene
I wonder what your doing
Imagine where you are
There's oceans in between us
But that's not very far

:heart


----------



## BrokenStars

I'm headed west to try and test my bravery
Face to face with my thoughts is what I need
The rearview reminds me the futures passing presently
I spend so much of my time trying to see
Someone else someone I could never be
You can't change yourself through changing scenery
The rearview reminds us where we've been
Wasting all my time
I'm looking for something that I'll never find
I'm wasting all my time
I'm looking for something that I might never find


----------



## laura024

Gave you all I had
And you tossed it in the trash
You tossed it in the trash, you did
To give me all your love is all I ever asked, Cause what you don't understand is
I’d catch a grenade for ya (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Throw my hand on a blade for ya (yeah, yeah, yeah)
I’d jump in front of a train for ya (yeah, yeah , yeah)
You know I'd do anything for ya (yeah, yeah, yeah) Oh, oh
I would go through all this pain, Take a bullet straight through my brain,
Yes, I would die for ya baby ; But you won't do the same


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Jesus wants to save me
But the devil just makes me do it again

It's a future world, the questions and answers
Some things can't be explained, got to take your chances
It's a future world of fire line cables
A gift to you while I am able

There is a girl who says she loves me
But I got worry on both my arms
I got this razor but it just cuts me up
I want to look better but I feel worse

I jump in the ocean but my head comes up
Just as a wave breaks

I got to get myself back
I got to get myself back


----------



## melissa75

Nothing seem to kill me no matter how hard I try
Nothing is closing my eyes
Nothing can beat me down for your pain or delight
And nothing seems to break me
No matter how hard I fall nothing can break me at all
Not one for giving up though not invincible I know

I've givin' everything I need
I'd give you everything I own
I'd give in if it could at least be ours alone
I've given everything I could
To blow it to hell and gone
Burrow down and
Blow up the outside world

Someone tried to tell me something
Don't let the world bring you down
Nothing will do me in before I do myself
So save it for your own and the ones you can help

Want to make it understood
Wanting though I never would
Trying though I know it's wrong
Blowing it to hell and gone
Wishing though I never could
Blow up the upside world


----------



## clutchcity

They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
Can we ever get away from the sprawl?
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights


----------



## BrokenStars

I've gotta start livin'
Cause my life's passing me by
I'm a wreck, I'm unraveling
You're in the front row as I'm struggling
The spotlight shines showing everyone
Imperfect lines I tried to cover up.

I was born into a landslide
Now my hearts a perfect stone
It's a paper weight for bad ideas 
Cause I always fly too close

I'll melt the ice caps in the Arctic sea
Making a boardwalk out of Philly streets
New Jersey becomes the new Atlantis 
Ringing in a new age of romances (So I can feel alive again)

I was born into a landslide
Now my hearts a perfect stone
It's a paper weight for bad ideas
Cause I always fly too close, to the sunshine
It will burn my eyes
The sun is burning out my eyes

I've gotta stop living like a tornado
Uprooting everything that gets too close before it's roots get to grow.

I was born into a landslide
Now my hearts a perfect stone
It's a paper weight for bad ideas 
Cause I always fly too close, to the sunshine
It will burn my eyes
The sun will burn my eyes

I've gotta start livin' 
Cause my life's passing me by


----------



## BluePhoenix54

BrokenStars said:


> I've gotta start livin'
> Cause my life's passing me by
> I'm a wreck, I'm unraveling
> You're in the front row as I'm struggling
> The spotlight shines showing everyone
> Imperfect lines I tried to cover up.
> 
> I was born into a landslide
> Now my hearts a perfect stone
> It's a paper weight for bad ideas
> Cause I always fly too close
> 
> I'll melt the ice caps in the Arctic sea
> Making a boardwalk out of Philly streets
> New Jersey becomes the new Atlantis
> Ringing in a new age of romances (So I can feel alive again)
> 
> I was born into a landslide
> Now my hearts a perfect stone
> It's a paper weight for bad ideas
> Cause I always fly too close, to the sunshine
> It will burn my eyes
> The sun is burning out my eyes
> 
> I've gotta stop living like a tornado
> Uprooting everything that gets too close before it's roots get to grow.
> 
> I was born into a landslide
> Now my hearts a perfect stone
> It's a paper weight for bad ideas
> Cause I always fly too close, to the sunshine
> It will burn my eyes
> The sun will burn my eyes
> 
> I've gotta start livin'
> Cause my life's passing me by


:ditto


----------



## BrokenStars

I take a final breath, breath it in my lungs
'Cause everything I've done has made me numb
If I had just one wish it'd be to let this out
So let go

And late at night I wonder
Am I lightning lacking thunder?
A Cabaret marque
Just flashing lights flickering a tease
Inviting freaks to a fantasy
A baited switch and blurry dream
But inside there's no skin to see

I'm not giving up
I'm not giving up

I take a final breath, breath it in my lungs
'Cause everything I've done has made me numb
If I had just one wish it'd be to let this out (So let this out)
Now hold on, so hold on
But I'm still struggling I need to let this out
So let go

Cause Heaven knows I've got Hell for hope
A fallen angel looking for a rope
I'm standing outside the Pearly Gates
But no one is calling my name

I'm not giving up
I'm not giving up

I take a final breath, breath it in my lungs
'Cause everything I've done has made me numb
If I had just one wish it'd be to let this out (So let this out)
I hold on, so hold on
But I'm still struggling I need to let this out
So let go

I've got to somehow let this go
Or I never will feel whole

I take a final breath, breath it in my lungs
'Cause everything I've done has made me numb
If I had just one wish it'd be to let this out (So let this out)
I hold on, I hold on

I take a final breath, breath it in my lungs
'Cause everything I've done has made me numb
If I had just one wish it'd be to let this out (So let this out)
I hold on, so hold on
But I'm still struggling, I need to let go


----------



## snoopysimaginaryfriend

*nick drake- fly*

Please give me second grace
Please give me a second face
I've fallen far down 
The first time around
Now I just sit on the ground in your way

Now, if it's time for recompense for what's done
Come, come sit down on the fence in the sun
And the clouds will roll by
And we'll never deny
It's really too hard for to fly.

Please tell me your second name
& Please play me your second game
I've fallen so far
for the people you are
I just need your star for a day.

So come, come ride in my streetcar car by the bay
For now I must know how fine you are in your way
And the sea she will sigh.
but she won't need to cry
For its really too hard for to fly.


----------



## BrokenStars

If I fall or trip back into love
I'm going to bring a ladder and gloves
So I can climb right back out
If there's ever even a shred of doubt
I'm gonna bring a flashlight too and
Leave a trail and stick to the plan 
You can get real lost down there
If you're not sure 
Of the foreign territory
There are times when the path gets blurry
And the wrong turn feels right


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_And the situation wasn't quite
As intense as I thought
I need you around
To remind me what not to become_

(Nirvana - Blandest)


----------



## BrokenStars

It's Monday morning
And I would kill for a chance to drive
Get so far away from here with you my dear
That I'll never leave your side
Nobody knows the troubles I've seen
In a van, on a soapbox for the world to see
Miles away, and I wish this didn't mean so much to me

:heart


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_Eat plenty of lasagna til you know that you've had your fill 
Resist all the urges that make you want to go out and kill

_(Ween - Roses are Free)


----------



## Lasair

You do it to yourself, you do 
And that's what really hurts 
Is that you do it to yourself 
Just you and no-one else 
You do it to yourself 
You do it to yourself 

Radiohead - just


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_When they've tortured and scared you for twenty odd years
Then they expect you to pick a career
When you can't really function you're so full of fear

There's room at the top they are telling you still
But first you must learn how to smile as you kill
If you want to be like the folks on the hill_

(John Lennon - Working Class Hero)


----------



## mixtape

if you could see my mind
if you really look deep then maybe you'll find
that somewhere there will be a place
hidden behind my comedian face

you will find somewhere there's a house
and inside that house there's a room
locked in the room in the corner you see
a voice is waiting for me, to set it free
i got the key, i got the key

voices, i hear voices

in my head the voice is waiting
waiting for me to set it free
i locked it inside my imagination
but i'm the one who's got the combination
some people didn't like what the voice did say
so i took the voice and i locked it away
but i got the key, i got the key
voices, i hear voices
voices, i hear voices

don't look back
look straight ahead
don't turn away
then the voice it said
don't look back
yesterday's gone
don't turn away
you can take it on

voices, i hear voices
voices, i hear voices


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_This song is for the soil
That's toxic clear down to the bedrock
Where no thing of consequence can grow
Drop your seeds there
Let them go

_(The Mountain Goats - Cotton)


----------



## BrokenStars

Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain, you would not understand
This is not how I am 
I have become comfortably numb


----------



## facade

_Tell me what you want from here
Something that were like those years
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away
This time, don't need another perfect line
Don't care if critics never jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away

My god, amazing how we got this far
It's like we're chasing all those stars
Who's driving shiny big cars
And everyday I see the news
All the problems that we could solve
And when a situation rises
Just write it into an album
Singing straight, too cold
I don't really like my flow, no, so

_


----------



## prudence

If I close my eyes a minute,
See a world within a minute.
Stand alone and grow my wings to take me high.

If I could fly,
See the world beneath me,
Feel as though I'm set free.
Oh, if I could fly.


----------



## udontknowme

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Should be banned
It's a day that I can't stand

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Shouldn't exist
It's a day that I'll never miss
Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

And if you go, I wanna go with you
And if you die, I wanna die with you

Take your hand and walk away

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
Life

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
It's a day that I'm glad I survived


----------



## ForeverInBloom

*How I Feel*

Before Their Eyes - City In A Snow Globe

I never thought the day would come
When we'd have to say goodbye
But now the time has come
As I wipe the tears from my eyes

Too tired of these lonely nights
I've lost everything
That meant anything
You're still ringing in my ears

And in my dreams
I've tried running but I can't
Escape from you in my memories

It's what kills me slowly
You kill me slowly with the way
I know you won't come back
And I regret everything I said

The city is so cold tonight
It's exactly what I feel inside
I only wish I could ask for
One more chance

It's what kills me slowly
You kill me slowly with the way
I know you won't come back
And I regret everything I said

The city is so cold tonight
It's exactly what I feel inside

It's what kills me slowly
You kill me slowly with the way
I know you won't come back
And I regret everything I said


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"All Against All" by The Haunted

Shut your ****ing mouth.
You don't know a single thing about me.
So I heard what you said when he walked away.
Don't you think I can add up the numbers.
It's a sour taste.
A knowledge I wish I've never gained.
So you think you could match me?
Well these are the things I see.

[Chorus:]
A perfect body. A twisted mind.
Starvation and loathing.
We **** 'til it bleeds.
Scratch claw and scream.

'Til it feels like I'm almost alive...
These are the words to justify
All against all.

I'm so sick and tired of it. Treat me like meat.
Tear me to pieces and feed the dogs.
A thousand polite tiny lies,
and I've memorized every single one of them.
Did you think for a second i'd give you a taste - 
well I'm sorry to say:
You could turn yourself inside out - I'd still walk away.

[Chorus:]
A perfect body. A twisted mind.
Starvation and loathing.
We **** 'til it bleeds.
Scratch claw and scream.

'Til it feels like I'm almost alive...
These are the words to justify
All against all.

*Broken promises.
Like ashes trough my fingers.
It eats away my senses and my soul.
I wither - perhaps I said too much?
I just want somebody I can trust.*

[Chorus:]
A perfect body. A twisted mind.
Starvation and loathing.
We **** 'til it bleeds.
Scratch claw and scream.

'Til it feels like I'm almost alive...
These are the words to justify
All against all.

+++

"The Kill" by 30 Seconds to Mars

What if I wanted to break
Laugh it all off in your face
What would you do
What if I fell to the floor
Couldn't take this anymore
What would you do do do

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you

What if I wanted to fight
Beg for the rest of my life
What would you do (do do)
You say you wanted more
What are you waiting for
I'm not running from you

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you

Look in my eyes
You're killing me, killing me
All I wanted was you

*I tried to be someone else
But nothing seemed to change
I know now this is who I really am inside
Finally found myself
Fighting for a chance
I know now this is who I really am*

Ohhh haaaa
Ohhh hoooo
Ohhh haaaa

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you you you

Look in my eyes
You're killing me, killing me
All I wanted was you

Come break me down
Break me down
Break me down

(You say you wanted more)
What if I wanted to break
(What are you waiting for)
(Bury me, bury me)
(I'm not running from you)
What if I, What if I
What if I, What if I
(Bury me, bury me)


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"HATE ME!" By CHILDREN OF BODOM

I come from the ashes of molten hatred 
Raised by demons in abodes of the dead 
The Reaper's scythe I fall upon to light my path 
Wrecked by mangled wounds of life 
I have become the resurrection of the Evil one 
'Y know that I don't ****ing care if I live or die

*I need a bishop preaching fire to get away with my sins 
I despise everything I see 
I don't give a **** if ya hate me *

*Ain't got respect for humanity 
Never lived or wanted immortality 
The Reaper's shadow I fall upon to obscure my path 
Every day I'm being battered up until I bleed 
You mother****ers just leave me be 
You never gave me cure for the pain I feel inside *

Led by the Reaper I walk in the night 
Show me the way to yer kingdom come

I believe in Armageddon, 
I've been baptised in alcohol 
I'm embodiment of Antichrist 
I'm living for my own demise

I come from the ashes of molten hatred 
Raised by demons in abodes of the dead 
The Reaper's scythe I fall upon to light my path 
Wrecked by mangled wounds of life 
I have become the resurrection of the Evil one 
'Y know that I don't ****ing care if I live or die


----------



## rawrguy

Lonely im so lonely,
I have nobody,
To call my owwnnn
Im so lonely, im mr. Lonely
I have nobody, 
To call my owwnnn
Im so lonely


----------



## KumagoroBeam

This whole song.






_Obnoxious until they shoot me on the day I retire. _


----------



## prudence

^ Immortal Technique! <3



It's the same thing, back in the cold
People know people come and go 
It bores me
Same thing
Seems like I'm trapped in the world where the servants they serve time
Time waits on no man


Walking down blocks
Pictures don't stop
Pictures inside my dome
This is not me
I'm just afraid to be here all alone

Everyday is Saturday night, but I can't wait for Sunday morning


- K-Os "Sunday Morning"


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_In these times
In this age 
In a real bad phase 
Do you really believe I want to be awake? _

(goon moon - an autumn that came too soon)


----------



## BrokenStars

She lives in a fairy tale
Somewhere too far for us to find
Forgotten the taste and smell
Of the world that she's left behind

It's all about the exposure, the lens, I told her
The angles were all wrong now
She's ripping wings off of butterflies

Keep your feet on the ground
When your head's in the clouds

Well, go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle
Go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle

So one day he found her crying
Coiled up on the dirty ground
Her prince finally came to save her
And the rest you can figure out

But it was a trick
And the clock struck twelve
Well, make sure to build your house
Brick by boring brick
Or the wolf's gonna blow it down

Keep your feet on the ground
When your head's in the clouds

Well, go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle
Go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
We'll bury the castle, bury the castle

Well, you built up a world of magic
Because your real life is tragic
Yeah, you built up a world of magic

Well, if it's not real
You can't hold it in your hand
You can't feel it with your heart
And I won't believe it
But if it's true
You can see it with your eyes
Oh, even in the dark
And that's where I want to be, yeah

Go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle
Go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle


----------



## birtney

Telling me to get my sh*t together 
now I got my sh*t together, yeah,
Now I made it through the weather 
better days are gonna get better


These lyrics are the best words to describe what I'm feeling right now. I strongly believe that there's a rainbow always after the rain. I have to admit, I have been depressed for quite some time and thank God I shook it out from my system. I'm doin' great lately. :boogie
​


----------



## Dreamscape

Deep it must have been
The thorn that spread a veil of constancy
Times in stalemate, times of certitude
Again and again this wound
It's these moments
When the comfort of the bygone
And the light of long gone days
Enchant me with their hollow songs
And grasp for me with their stone-cold hands.


----------



## euphoria

BrokenStars said:


> Now I've got that feeling once again
> I can't explain, you would not understand
> This is not how I am
> I have become comfortably numb


this


----------



## unreasonable man

My medication is working.






"I don't give a damn cause I'm proud of what I am!"

"Won't say sorry to you, if you think I will you know what you can do."






"Don't care what they may do, we got that attitude. 
Hey, we got that PMA (positive mental attitude)"


----------



## caflme

*Better As A Memory - Kenny Chesney*

I move on like a sinners prayer
I let 'em go like a levee breaks
walk away as if I don't care
learn to shoulder my mistakes
I'm built to fade like your favorite song
gettin' reckless when there's no need
laugh as your stories ramble on
break my heart but it won't bleed
my only friends are pirates, it's just who I am
I'm better as a memory than as your man.

I'm never sure when the truth won't do
I'm pretty good on a lonely night
I move on the way a storm blows through
I never stay, but then again, I might
I struggle sometimes to find the words
always sure until I doubt
walk a line until it blurs
build walls too high to climb out
but I'm honest to a fault, it's just who I am
I'm better as a memory than as your man

I see you leanin', you're bound to fall
I don't want to be that mistake
I'm just a dreamer, nothing more
you should know it before it gets too late

cause goodbyes are like a roulette wheel
you never know where they're gonna land
first you're spinning, then you're standing still
left holding a losin' hand
but one day you're gonna find someone
right away, you'll know it's true
that all of your seekings done
it was just a part of the passing through
right there in that moment
you'll finally understand
that I was better as a memory than as your man
better as a memory than as your man


----------



## GnR

Alice in Chains - I Can't Remember

Turn around you say 
'Scuse the 'tude but I haven't eaten today 
And my eyes are turning grey 
What's your name? 

CHORUS 
I can't remember...I can't remember 

Bring me down you try 
Feel the pain and keep it all in till you die 
Without eyes you cannot cry 
Who's to blame? 

CHORUS 

Remember identity, the visions in my mind from 
Screamin' at me 
And mama, mama, ooh...my angry brains of infancy 

Knocked down but I have enough hate 
To breathe, down your throat and steal your energy 
You took everyting but my will to be 
Now the loss of your god won't make me bleed 

I am alive


----------



## Karsten

Tom Waits - Train Song 

Well I broke down in E. St. Louis
On the Kansas City linea
nd I drunk up all my money
that I borrowed every time
and I fell down at the derby
and now the night's black as a crow
It was a train that took me away from here
but a train can't bring me home
What made my dreams so hollow
was standing at the depot
with a steeple full of swallows
that could never ring the bell
and I come ten thousand miles away
with not one thing to show
well it was a train that took me away from here
but a train can't bring me home
I remember when I left
without bothering to pack
you know I up and left with
just the clothes I had on my back
now I'm sorry for what I've done
and I'm out here on my own
well it was a train that took me away from here 
but a train can't bring me home


----------



## BrokenStars

*Is it just me
Or do you wonder if we're put here just to see
How much heartache we can take 
Without hanging from the tallest tree*​


----------



## Purple Pen

I just want to feel alive.
And love myself from the in and the outside.
'Cause every time that I start to feel whole,
I knock myself on the ground because it's all that I've known

Just like the streets burn a hole through your shoe.
My soul has been worn out too,
I'm 25 and I still don't fit in
Directionless, like a blind man painting

Mother I'm so sorry, I can't go on like this.
The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
What's the point of falling in love?
If I don't love myself.
What's the point of being alive if all I want is out.

So I thought that it only feels right
To make the decisions that endanger my life.
Late late at night under black and blue moons.
I question in the reasons that I self-abuse.

I'm so pathetic.
It makes me sick.
I'm a fingerless pianist.
I see reflections.
I clench my fists.
I'm a violin without the strings.

Mother I'm so sorry, I can't go on like this.
The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
What's the point of falling in love?
If I don't love myself.
What's the point of being alive if all I want is out.

There is no love.
There's only this:
Just lust and lies, and selfishness.
A black hole where the sun once was.
I'm never falling back in love.
'Cause it has never been enough.

Ever since I've been a young boy I was alone
Now that I've become a man, the feeling's grown.
Through the therapy and through the pills, I can't let go.
But what about the ****in fact:
I'm still alone.

What do you do when you got nothing left?
Give up! Give up! And hope for the best!
I fell into the ocean, I and I feel sick,
Waiting on a nameless rescue ship.

What do you do when you got nothing left?
Give up! Give up! And hope for the best!
I fell into the ocean, I and I feel sick,
Waiting on a nameless rescue ship.

Mother I'm so sorry, I can't go on like this.
The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
What's the point of falling in love?
If I don't love myself.
What's the point of being alive if all I want is out


----------



## Enora Lively

Help, I have done it again 
I have been here many times before 
Hurt myself again today
And, the worst part is there's no-one else to blame 

Be my friend 
Hold me, wrap me up 
Unfold me 
I am small 
I'm needy 
Warm me up 
And breathe me 

Ouch, I have lost myself again 
Lost myself and I am nowhere to be found, 
Yeah I think that I might break 
I've lost myself again and I feel unsafe

Be my friend 
Hold me, wrap me up 
Unfold me 
I am small 
I'm needy 
Warm me up 
And breathe me 

Be my friend 
Hold me, wrap me up 
Unfold me 
I am small 
I'm needy 
Warm me up 
And breathe me


----------



## BrokenStars

Purple Pen said:


> I just want to feel alive.
> And love myself from the in and the outside.
> 'Cause every time that I start to feel whole,
> I knock myself on the ground because it's all that I've known
> 
> Just like the streets burn a hole through your shoe.
> My soul has been worn out too,
> I'm 25 and I still don't fit in
> Directionless, like a blind man painting
> 
> Mother I'm so sorry, I can't go on like this.
> The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
> What's the point of falling in love?
> If I don't love myself.
> What's the point of being alive if all I want is out.
> 
> So I thought that it only feels right
> To make the decisions that endanger my life.
> Late late at night under black and blue moons.
> I question in the reasons that I self-abuse.
> 
> I'm so pathetic.
> It makes me sick.
> I'm a fingerless pianist.
> I see reflections.
> I clench my fists.
> I'm a violin without the strings.
> 
> Mother I'm so sorry, I can't go on like this.
> The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
> What's the point of falling in love?
> If I don't love myself.
> What's the point of being alive if all I want is out.
> 
> There is no love.
> There's only this:
> Just lust and lies, and selfishness.
> A black hole where the sun once was.
> I'm never falling back in love.
> 'Cause it has never been enough.
> 
> Ever since I've been a young boy I was alone
> Now that I've become a man, the feeling's grown.
> Through the therapy and through the pills, I can't let go.
> But what about the ****in fact:
> I'm still alone.
> 
> What do you do when you got nothing left?
> Give up! Give up! And hope for the best!
> I fell into the ocean, I and I feel sick,
> Waiting on a nameless rescue ship.
> 
> What do you do when you got nothing left?
> Give up! Give up! And hope for the best!
> I fell into the ocean, I and I feel sick,
> Waiting on a nameless rescue ship.
> 
> Mother I'm so sorry, I can't go on like this.
> The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
> What's the point of falling in love?
> If I don't love myself.
> What's the point of being alive if all I want is out


Good song and :ditto :blank


----------



## Justsimplyme

She said I must confess it turns me on when I cut my flesh
There's nothing left, I'm hollow, I'll follow death
If it's a change from the mundane Mondays
You know my pain, I'm empty inside, my veins pump Novocaine
Sometimes I feel like life isn't real
And my brain is too busy and my mind don't ever heal
I could never shut it off so I'd rather shut it down
Do it right the first time, I ain't trying to **** around
And she smiles for her friends but the smile is a mask
Any memories of happiness are filed in the past
I considered my garage foot revving on the gas
A slash and a gasp or a violent blast
I don't believe in Hell unless it's what I'm in
I wanna free my soul, straight jump out of my skin
She exhaled and sighed, eyes opened wide
Suicide, it's a suicide

[Outro]

I don't know what she's doing now
Last I heard from her she said
She felt as if she should be dead
I guess in fact she usually does

It's so hard for me to explain
I guess she has a strange approach
It makes her seem beyond reproach
Until you find out what she is


----------



## Annie K

All I really want to do,
Is tear straight into you
Explode, unload a hail of insults until you finally get it
I'm sick to death.


----------



## Enora Lively

What's the difference of never knowing at all?
When every step I take is always too small.
Maybe it's just something I can't admit but lately,
I feel like I don't give a sh*t. 

Motivation such an aggravation,
Accusations don't know how to take them.
Inspiration's getting hard to fake it.
Concentration never hard to break it.
Situation never what you want it to be.

What's the point of never making mistakes?
Self-indulgence is such a hard habit to break.
It's all just a waste of time in the end.
I don't care so why should I even pretend.

Motivation such an aggravation,
Accusations don't know how to take them.
Inspiration's getting hard to fake it.
Concentration never hard to break it.
Situation never what you want it.

Nothing's new, everything's the same.
It keeps on dragging me down, it's getting kind of lame.
I'm falling further behind, there's nothing to explain.
No matter what you say nothing's gonna change my mind.

Can't depend on doubt until the end.
It seems like leaving friends has become this years trend 
and though I can't pretend, It's fine to be mislead,
It's not the same but who's to blame,
For all those stupid things I never said. 

Motivation such an aggravation,
Accusations don't know how to take them.
Inspiration's getting hard to fake it.
Concentration never hard to break it.

Motivation such an aggravation,
Accusations don't know how to take them.
Inspiration's getting hard to fake it.
Concentration 
Situation never what you want it to be.

Never what you want it to be.
Never what you want it to be.


----------



## BrokenStars

My head's so ****ed up inside.


----------



## Purple Pen

DryRun said:


> Double..ditto. Purple Pen, what song are those lyrics from? I like it.


The song is called "Lifeboats" by Senses Fail.


----------



## tutliputli

Still I send all the time
My request for relief
Down the dead power line
Though I'm beyond belief
In the help I require
Just to exist at all
Took a long time to stand
Took an hour to fall


----------



## Knocturnal

I love this song

I stand alone
Burned every bridge over the troubled water
No longer hiding from my personality disorder
A stronger tide is coming, I've been running
trying to function fine with out my mind
climbing out this ****ing corner
I was born a thorn away from the rotten petals

A forgotten rebel

craft in the absence of heaven's heavy hands to develop an evident level of benevolence
so it's probably better I sold my soul to the devil
This is a message to anyone I met that thinks they know me
Don't pretend to understand none of the issues that I'm holding
I was in a rush to grow up, look Mom no cuts
Just a stomach in disgust, and the fear
that I might go nuts this year
If I don't slow up I'll see you on my way
One day this ****'ll kill me but I guess that it's OK
I've lost all faith in a world so full of hate
and I don't ****ing love music I just use it to escape
I'm caught between wanting to punch someone in the face
and putting a bullet in my head to leave the human race
Everything takes its toll but there's no tolls I can take
I haven't yet found a good reason to be awake
Introducing the corroded bumps I hide behind my smile
I'm angry at the universe for the way she treats me now

And keeps me down,

stealing all my energy
I'm feeling like my enemy, concealing my identity
Not dealing with my tendencies,
I peel the skin and then I squeeze
The real imprinted hand cause he's 
not human in this century, 
I'm kneeling to the entity
Who built this penitentiary, 
as filthy as a centipede
And guilt was in his sense cause he was willing to just let me bleed, While I wore a game face
In 10 years don't check for me I'll be in the same place
This planet's just an over-populated mental hospital
Each zombie walk around constitutes another obstacle
So here it is I'm finally coming out my shell
All 19 years of my life have been in conflict with myself
I'm insecure by every facet of my existence
From my addictions, to the condition I choose to live in
Who you kidding? 
I suffer from excess anxiety
A product of pollution in American society
Stare into my eyes and see the hell that burns inside my mind
and I no longer have an ego I can hide behind
but I've been trying disregarding my insanity
Every form of art isolates us from humanity
But it's provoked against being force fed
so **** education for a decade and 3 years
of headaches from my peers
Cause now I realize I could have learned more on my own
They taught me how to know everything except my soul
Which is everything I need to grow
Everything that keeps me whole
Everything that ever meant anything to Eyedea
So I leave with golden hopes
to rip the leash that holds my focus
but the fact remains the same, I'm still bound by chains
It doesn't matter if your chain is 10 ft or 100 ft
The fact remains the same, you're still bound by chains
Some people say I've changed, and it's harder to relate to me
Good, I never liked you our friendship was make believe
I'm peeling the mask back and
revealing the rap that's been
Feeling my organs drilling short distorted portions
of morbid acid keeps the torture unfortunately crafted
interests to orbit my portrait and inflict my image with disorder
The minutes get shorter, the walls start to close in
Feels like the brain is hanging on by one clothes pin
I've hidden in the darkness for too long
I make it look all right but on the inside it's all wrong
I want life to change but I don't know if it can
for a man or machine or whatever the **** I am
I stand alone burned every bridge over the trouble water
No longer hiding from my personality disorder
You want to die in my life?
then come and stay in madness' favorite little corner

Cause even shadows have shadows
and my secrets are eating me eagerly feeding
I scream in my dreams away but they keep on defeating me
Even Shadows have Shadows
Welcome to the dusty subconscious of an actor
Who murdered his childhood to stop the audience's laughter
Even Shadows have Shadows
How am I to break free from my fears
When I don't like what I see and I can't feel what I hear
Even Shadows have Shadows
So don't judge my book by it's cover
Cause my story's just ****ed up as any other


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"The Revengeful" by Danzig

Hell it comes
***** in black
Headless serpent
The darkest path
Triple stele
Thunder roll
Hell it comes
Burnless cold

Hell it comes
Damned *****
Got a belt
Made of human skulls
Cut you right
To your bone
Hell it comes
On a hades stroll

Revengeful
Lo its name
Revengeful 
Lo it came

Lo it comes
Hungry cold
It likes the bloody taste
Of love
***** in black
Blackest known
Hell it comes
Lo the hungry cold

Revengeful
Lo its name
Revengeful 
Lo it came


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"Scream of the Butterfly" by Acid Bath

A creature made of sunshine
her eyes were like the sky
rabbit howls like something out
of her twisted lullaby
the scalpel shines in god's sunshine
where streetlights whisper pain
down here near the poison stream
our god has gone insane

she smiles like a child with flowers in her hair
with blood on her hands
into the sun she stares
she feels it die
I heard her cry

she smiles like a child with flowers in her hair
with blood on her hands
into the sun she stares
she feels it die
I heard her cry
like the scream of the butterfly

sunshine in the house of flames
she loves it where she gets it
but it's never felt the same
surgery, in the house of dissection
when your candle burns out
I'll resurrect you
she runs
through fields of daisies
yeah, it's just a shame that they eat their own babies
who cares
cause the air is free
when you get there will you kiss the dead for me?

There's blood on the moon
and the summer is cold
There's love in the room
but baby that's gettin' old
There's blood on my face
sittin' on a dead shore
A highway of emptiness
and I'm gettin' bored

something cold is forced inside her
a tear spills down her cheek
stillborn songs of a dead dreamer
hymn's of a needle freak

there's sunlight in her hair
she smiles like she don't care
her dreams are liquid blue
I cut myself again and again
to remind myself of you

she smiles like a child with flowers in her hair
with blood on her hands
into the sun she stares
she feels it die
I heard her cry...
she smiles like a child with flowers in her hair
with blood on her hands
into the sun she stares
she feels it die
i heard her cry...
like the scream of the butterfly
like the scream of the butterfly

I met an angel with a sawed-off shotgun
Wanted by the FBI
We dropped some acid
Killed our parents
Then we hit the road

like the scream of the butterfly
like the scream of the butterfly


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"Die (And Die Now)" by DevilDriver

Blood is my life
Blood is the road
Every time I have to write another hate song
This is the last great hate song
Scorned is this life
Scarred is my soul
Every time I have to write another hate song
This is the last great hate song
Let's get it out, let's get it straight
I wish you were dead

Don't mistake kindness for weakness
Front and center for
another ***-kicking
Don't mistake 
survival for forgiveness
Front and center for another ***-whooping
I am the dog that forever bites back
Forever on attack,
watching my back
I am the dog that forever bites back
Forever on attack, watching my back

Die and die now
I wish you
were dead

Feast on life
The beast, the road
Every time I have to write another hate song
This is the last great hate
song

Let's get it out, let's get it straight
I wish you were dead

Don't mistake mercy for forgiveness
Front and
center for another life lesson
Don't forgive, damn sure don't forget
Damn sure won't forget
I am the dog that forever bites back
Forever on
attack, watching my back
I am the dog that forever bites back
Forever on attack, watching my back

Die and die now
I
wish you were dead
Die...

Curses from my life
Curses from my soul
This is the last great hate song
This is the last
great hate song

Damn sure won't forget...die
Damn sure won't forget...die
Damn sure won't forget...die
Damn sure won't
forget...die


----------



## Pangur Ban

Love of my life, you've hurt me
You've broken my heart and now you leave me
Love of my life can't you see
Bring it back, bring it back
Don't take it away from me because you don't know
What it means to me

Love of my life, don't leave me
You've taken my love, you now desert me
Love of my life, can't you see
Bring it back, bring it back
Don't take it away from me because you don't know
What it means to me

You won't remember, when this is blown over
And everything's all by the way
When I grow older
I will be there by your side to remind you
How I still love you -I still love you

Back - hurry back, please bring it back home to me
Because you don't know what it means to me
Love of my life


----------



## AlexeiKirillov

Serene Sweetheart said:


> _All around me are familiar faces
> Worn out places, worn out faces
> Bright and early for their daily races
> Goin' nowhere, goin' nowhere
> _
> ~ Mad World from movie Donnie Darko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Have you seen the vid of Tears For Fears - Mad World? You should watch if not.

Also, John Callaghan I'm Not Comfortable Inside My Mind: 




Here's the lyrics,
All the things that I know now are wrong 
Maybe one day will all seem OK 
Will I abandon part of who I am 
And though I never want to go that way 
The temptation is always there 
And to change the only sign of life 
And when I look inside myself I find 
I'm not comfortable within my mind

Told that men are merely sperm machines 
If we're mindless can we take the blame 
I'm not mindless I'm a human being 
And I feel and make mistakes the same 
All the stupid things I can't make up for 
Maybe I do love you after all 
And when I look inside myself I find 
I'm not comfortable inside my mind

The things I know are wrong but don't know why 
How can I ever hope to explain? 
Will I ever need to justify them to myself? 
Can I trust myself to how I feel? 
Maybe one day I won't be enough 
Sometimes I think I don't feel at all 
And when I look inside myself I find 
I'm not comfortable inside my mind

The only things we ever learn is that we care 
About some arbitrary cause to die 
Pass it on and it will never end 
Maybe all I need to do is pray 
Nothing I say doesn't sound juvenile 
I'm not comfortable inside my mind 
Is this music all I'll leave behind 
I'm not comfortable within my mind


----------



## heartofchambers

My body is a cage/that keeps me from dancing with the one I love/but my mind holds the key/
I'm standing on a stage/of fear and self-doubt/its a hollow play but they'll clap anyway


----------



## FUBAR

You can hang your hopes on the medicine
You can put your faith in the phone-in
You can tell yourself you are doing your best
You can do so much better than this

Get a grip on yourself
Get a grip on yourself
Could have been something, but you're too late
And you weren't invited anyway

-- Keane - Better Than This


----------



## Kakaka

I'm not a slave to a God that doesn't exist
I'm not a slave to a world that doesn't give a sh*t


----------



## Dying note

Kakaka said:


> I'm not a slave to a God that doesn't exist
> I'm not a slave to a world that doesn't give a sh*t


I love that song...

Lyrics for right now:

From "Passive" A Perfect Circle

Wake up and face me 
Don't play dead 'cause maybe
Someday I will walk away and say 
You disappoint me
Maybe you're better off this way.


----------



## Rosedubh

Sometimes i wish for falling, wish for the release. 
Wish for falling through the air, to give me some relief. 
Because fallings not the problem, when i'm falling i am at peace 
It's only when i hit the ground it causes all the grief.


----------



## Dying note

If I fall and all is lost,
It's where I belong

Remember, all alone is where I belong.

*Cloud Nine*-Evanescence


----------



## Nathan Talli

I've got nothing to say 

I've got nothing to give 
I've got no reason to live 
But I will kill to survive 
I've got nothing to hide, 
Wish I wasn't so shy


The Strokes - Ask me anything


----------



## Nathan Talli

Dying note said:


> I love that song...
> 
> Lyrics for right now:
> 
> From "Passive" A Perfect Circle
> 
> Wake up and face me
> Don't play dead 'cause maybe
> Someday I will walk away and say
> You disappoint me
> Maybe you're better off this way.


Ahhhhhhhhh really good choice! The Noose is really good, too.


----------



## alex4u

Hate The Way I Love You


You've got me walking upon air
And I'm afraid of heights
You fill my days with thoughts of you
Then rob my sleep at night
I see another side of me
When you come into view
I hate the way I love you
But I do

And i still do


----------



## JGreenwood

Handcuffs - Brand New

I'd drive my car off of a bridge
If I knew that you weren't inside
With the pedal to the floor
Who could for a more
Fantastic way to kill some time?


----------



## SilentWitness

*NEW ORDER - True Faith*

I feel so extraordinary
Something's got a hold on me
I've got this feeling I'm in motion
A sudden sense of liberty
I don't care 'cos I'm not there
And I don't care if I'm here tomorrow
Again and again I've taken too much
Of the things that costs you too much

I used to think that the day would never come
I'd see the light in the shade of the morning sun
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near
To the childhood I lost replaced by fear
I used to think that the day would never come
That my life would depend on the morning sun

When I was a very small boy
Very small boys talked to me
Now that we've grown up together
They're afraid of what they see
That's the price that we all pay
Our valued destiny comes to nothing
I can't tell you where we're going
I guess there's just no way of knowing

I used to think that the day would never come
I'd see the light in the shade of the morning sun
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near
To the childhood I lost replaced by fear
I used to think that the day would never come
That my life would depend on the morning sun

I feel so extraordinary
Something's got a hold on me
I get this feeling I'm in motion
A sudden sense of liberty
The chances are we've gone too far
You took my time and you took my money
Now I feel you've left me standing
In a world that's so demanding


----------



## au Lait

this feels like it should be the social anxiety theme song tbh


----------



## udontknowme

*Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same*

I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend
I can't remember how this got started
But I can tell you exactly how it will end

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you might find
Well I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind
I'm still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do


----------



## Exotik

Weezer (Blue Album) , "Only In Dreams", song title says it all.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Tech N9ne -- Happy Ending

Listen..

I'm on the verge of insanity but I'm competent
I'm breakin so I pick this one to vent
The reason I look away when you talk to me
My brain is producing evilness
I'm drowning in 151 and rum I meant
That's how I feel
I sit in the mirror with this gun and practice how to kill
But I know damn well that the people like me really wanna know how to chill
This life is 'bout a check, about a number, 'bout a bill
Think about all the love I lost because my quest is 'bout a mill
I feel like your stupid, don't talk to me I'm crackin up
And I don't mean laughter, I'm full of bitterness and it's backin up
And I live wit angles but lately deamons been shackin up
Tug of war with my spirits, see the blood I'm hackin up
I love my kids and my fans, inside I sob harder
Cause you paid the price for my life and it's right like bob barker
And I wont pretend that it's OK, I'm no facade starter
So I guess my only happy ending's at a massage parlor


----------



## Jcgrey

Lately I just can't seem to believe,
Discard my friends to change the scenery, 
It meant the world to hold a bruising faith, 
But now it's just a matter of grace.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Pessimist, Terrorist targeting the next mark
Global chaos feeding on hysteria
Cut throat, slit your wrist, shoot you in the back fair game
Drug abuse, self abuse searching for the next high
Sounds a lot like hell is spreading all the time
I'm waiting for the day the whole world ****ing dies


----------



## shadowmask

I'm not turned on to love until it's cheap


----------



## arpeggiator

When I'm down, really down, 
Nothin' matters. Nothin' does.
I close my eyes, go to sleep. 
But I can't sleep. I can't sleep. 

Please hear my cry for help, and save me from myself.

Junior High I lost my mind.
I don't know why. It's a terrible thing. 
Since that day it's been a struggle
Trying to make sense out of scrambled eggs.

Please hear my cry for help, and save me from myself.

I'm just saying how I feel.
Maybe you could try to understand. 
I'm a man who needs you.

When I'm down, really down 
Nothin' matters. Nothin' does. 
I close my eyes to go to sleep, 
But I can't sleep. I can't sleep.

You can listen to these songs,
Have a good time and walk away.
But for me it's not that easy.
I have to live these songs forever.

Please hear my cry for help, and save me from myself


----------



## BrokenStars

And the worst part is before it gets any better *I'm* headed for a cliff.
And in the free fall, I will realize I'm better off when I hit the bottom.


----------



## Merely

*Weakness* by *Opeth*

Found you there in the blink of an eye
I miss you
Turned away into a thousand dreams
You've found out what they mean

Lost you there in a moment of truth
I trust you
Gave away your one and only heart
A gift to tear apart

Stain me, save me
Take me to my home
Hold me, show me
Take me to my home

Weaker now, drawing fluid from me
You kill me
I'm not afraid of what you have just done
But of what you've just become

It's an entire song but it fits :um


----------



## BrokenStars

udontknowme said:


> *Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same*
> 
> I believe I can see the future
> Cause I repeat the same routine
> I think I used to have a purpose
> But then again
> That might have been a dream
> I think I used to have a voice
> Now I never make a sound
> I just do what I've been told
> I really don't want them to come around
> 
> Every day is exactly the same
> Every day is exactly the same
> There is no love here and there is no pain
> Every day is exactly the same
> 
> I can feel their eyes are watching
> In case I lose myself again
> Sometimes I think I'm happy here
> Sometimes, yet I still pretend
> I can't remember how this got started
> But I can tell you exactly how it will end
> 
> Every day is exactly the same
> Every day is exactly the same
> There is no love here and there is no pain
> Every day is exactly the same
> 
> I'm writing on a little piece of paper
> I'm hoping someday you might find
> Well I'll hide it behind something
> They won't look behind
> I'm still inside here
> A little bit comes bleeding through
> I wish this could have been any other way
> But I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do


Amazing song and :ditto

I'm listening to it as I type this.


----------



## Innominate

.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

"I decree today that life is simply taking and not giving"
The Smiths-Still Ill

"Don't get any big ideas, they're not gonna happen"
Radiohead-Nude

"Something is squeezing my skull, something I can barely describe
There is no hope in modern life"
Morrissey-Something is Squeezing My Skull

"Under neon loneliness, everlasting nothingness"
Manic Street Preachers- Motorcycle Emptiness


----------



## SilentWitness

Rob Thomas - LITTLE WONDERS






let it go, 
let it roll right off your shoulder 
don't you know 
the hardest part is over 
let it in, 
let your clarity define you 
in the end 
we will only just remember how it feels

our lives are made 
in these small hours 
these little wonders, 
these twists & turns of fate 
time falls away, 
but these small hours, 
these small hours, still remain

let it slide, 
let your troubles fall behind you 
let it shine 
until you feel it all around you 
and i don't mind 
if it's me you need to turn to 
we'll get by, 
it's the heart that really matters in the end

our lives are made 
in these small hours 
these little wonders, 
these twists & turns of fate 
time falls away, 
but these small hours, 
these small hours still remain

all of my regret 
will wash away some how 
but i can not forget 
the way i feel right now

in these small hours 
these little wonders 
these twists & turns of fate 
these twists & turns of fate 
time falls away but these small hours 
these small hours, still remain, 
still remain 
these little wonders 
these twists & turns of fate 
time falls away 
but these small hours 
these little wonders still remain

______________________________

I Love you Mum :cry :cry


----------



## BrokenStars

I don't mind where you come from
As long as you come to me
But I don't like illusions
I can't see them clearly
I don't care, no I wouldn't dare
To fix the twist in you
You've shown me eventually what you'll do.

I don't mind, I don't care
As long as you're here
Go ahead tell me you'll leave again
You'll just come back running
Holding your scarred heart in hand
It's all the same
And I'll take you for who you are
If you take me for everything
Do it all over again
It's all the same.

Hours slide and days go by
'Till you decide to come
But in-between it always seems too long
All of a sudden
But I have the skill
And I have the will
To breathe you in while I can
However long you stay
Is all that I am.

I don't mind, I don't care
As long as you're here
Go ahead tell me you'll leave again
You'll just come back running
Holding your scarred heart in hand
It's all the same
And I'll take you for who you are
If you take me for everything
Do it all over again
It's always the same.

Wrong or right
Black or white
If I close my eyes
It's all the same.

In my life
The compromise
I'll close my eyes
It's all the same
Go ahead say it
You're leaving
You'll just come back running
Holding your scarred heart in hand
It's all the same
And I'll take you for who you are
If you take me for everything
Do it all over again
It's all the same.


----------



## quiet0lady

And I'll find strength in pain
And I will change my ways
I'll know my name as it's called again

'Cause I have other things to fill my time
You take what is yours and I'll take mine
Now let me at the truth
Which will refresh my broken mind


----------



## soulofkonoha09

Miku Hatsune - Hello/Howareyou

[Eng lyrics by domelola]

I saw this kind of a girl in an old anime
I envied her so much, she was loved by everybody
It' time to stop daydreaming - i have to get ready soon
But at first, i have to hide the evidence of my tears

Saying "Oh well" became my habit
The words that i was told suddenly came across my mind
"I have no expectations from you anymore"
I don't expect much from myself either but...
...what did you say that for?

Why do you keep silent and hide it all?
Are you afraid to be laughed at?
So, you don't want to see anyone
Is that really what you want?
I'm drowning in the sea called confusion
I'm in pain, i can't even breathe here
Now i want to hear someone's voice
I'm so weak...

While i'm trying to get ready for the day, i start to think this with my foggy mind
"Maybe i should make up an excuse and just stay at home."
Oh come on, i know it's not good
I just said that, that's all
I know, so please don't be mad at me

Regardless of whether your happy or not
The sun will rise above you equally, cruelly
I'm at my limit with only living each day
But what more do you expect from me?

Why do you keep silent and hide it all?
You want someone to listen to you, right?
No one will laugh at you, so why don't you talk?
No one will understand you if you don't speak out
Just thinking it will never reach to anyone
What troublesome beings, humans are...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Dead Alone*

I'll always belong to the shadow
Don't show me new results
I will never enter your heaven
Make the most of my dirty cell

Creeps infected by control
That's what put me in here
Dig deep don't think you ever get to the place where they buried me
The last glimpse that I had
Fragments, pieces of some things valuable
Even though it doesn't make sense anymore
I release my last fear

_[Chorus:]_
The cold worms and me
We're alone and free
The dead light inside
Fuel to new seed
We're alone and free


----------



## Dying note

*My Medea - Vienna Teng*

No haven for this heart
No shelter for this child in mazes lost
Heaven keep us apart
A curse for every mile of ocean crossed
 
For I must die for what I've done
A twist of fate, a desert sun 
For I see what I destroy
Sweet reflection, knife into me
For I see what I destroy
I can see what I've begun


----------



## BrokenStars

*You fought me once, but not again*
*You let me feel your heavy hand*
*I will clean your ****ing mess*
*And leave no trace of evidence*​
​


----------



## hitthelights

How many days of the year has she woke up with hope but she only found tears?
Matchbox 20


----------



## BuzzAldrin

_Is it so hard to understand how you've got me right in the palm of your hand?
You're first and foremost, you're always on my mind._


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_I try but I can't and I want to so bad and
I try but I can't and I want to so bad and
I try but I can't and I try...I try_

*Hole - Good sister, bad sister*


----------



## JGreenwood

"I'd drive my car off of a bridge, If I knew that you weren't inside. With the pedal to the floor who could ask for a more, fantastic way to kill some time?"

Handcuffs - Brand New


----------



## SilentWitness

*
MAD WORLD* Gary Jules

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, Worn out faces
Bright and early for the daily races
Going nowhere, Going nowhere
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, No expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, No tomorrow

And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad
These dreams in which i'm dying, Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take
When people run in circles it's a very very&#8230;.
Mad World, Mad World

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday
And they feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, Sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous 
No one knew me, No one knew me
Hello teacher tell me whats my lesson
Look right through me, Look right through me

And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad
These dreams in which i'm dying, Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take
When people run in circles it's a very very&#8230;.
Mad World, Mad World

Enlargen your world

Mad World


----------



## addictedtochaos

What If by Godsmack

Been disconnected for so long 
And left my mark here along the way 
So many years have come and gone 
So many fears have remained the same 

I see a faith I swim and play 
Yet drowning all possibilities 
Beyond what I believe and know 
I cut the cord free of home again 

It turns to silence 
A silence sometimes I can hear 
Internal violence 
A struggle deep within what if 

What if I leave, could I still breathe 
What if I breathe, could I still be 
And if I leave, would I be me 

I lost my hope along the way 
I lost my hope along the way 

It turns to silence 
A silence sometimes I can hear 
Internal violence 
A struggle deep within what if 

What if I leave, could I still breathe 
What if I breathe, could I still be 
And if I leave, would I be me 

What if 
What if 
What if 

It turns to silence 
A silence sometimes I can hear 
Internal violence 
A demon deep within what if 

What if I leave, could I still breathe 
What if I breathe, could I still be 
And if I leave, would I be me 

What if 
What if 
What if


----------



## beshino

*Elbow - George Lassoes The Moon *

What's to do?
Didn't they want to play?
Not to fret
Wait a while
Do it again
Glory be!
I died and went to France
Now I'm climbing carpet walls,
For just another chance

Not today,
Just suck on your plastic spoon
Chase the thought that
George lassoes the moon
It's gonna come round soon
And when it does,
I'll be falling round the room

It's not funny anymore
Had enough
I'm not laughing anymore
Had enough

More than this,
I'm more than this
The more I try,
The less it works
Enough is enough

What's to do?
Didn't they want to play?
Not to fret, do it again
It's gonna come round soon
I'll be falling round the room


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Sometimes it's like someone took a knife baby
Edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
Through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
And a freight train running through the
Middle of my head
only you can cool my desire
I'm on fire


----------



## GnR

Alice in Chains - Junkhead

A good night, the best in a long time
A new friend turned me on to an old favorite
Nothing better than a dealer who's high
Be high, convince them to buy, yeah
What's my drug of choice?
Well, what have you got?
I don't go broke
and I do it a lot
Seems so sick to the hypocrite norm
Running their boring drills
But we are an elite race of our own
The stoner's, junkies, and freaks
Are you happy? I am, man
Content and fully aware
Money, status, nothing to me
'Cause your life is empty and bare, yeah
What's my drug of choice?
Well, what have you got?
I don't go broke and I do it a lot
You can't understand a user's mind
But try, with your books and degrees
If you let yourself go and opened your mind
I'll bet you'd be doing like me, and it ain't so bad
What's my drug of choice?
Well, what have you got?
I don't go broke and I do it a lot


----------



## polardude18

Amy Winehouse - Some Unholy War

If my man was fighting 
Some unholy war 
I would be behind him 
Straight shook up beside him 
With strength he didn't know 
It's you I'm fighting for


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_we need something to kill the pain of all that nothing inside
we all just want to die - a little bit _

*kmfdm - dogma*


----------



## caflme

Honestly Love You - Olivia Newton-John

Maybe I hang around here
A little more than I should
We both know I got somewhere else to go
But I got something to tell you
That I never thought I would
But I believe you really ought to know

I love you
I honestly love you

You don't have to answer
I see it in your eyes
Maybe it was better left unsaid
This is pure and simple
And you should realize
That it's coming from my heart and not my head

I love you
I honestly love you

I'm not trying to make you feel uncomfortable
I'm not trying to make you anything at all
But this feeling doesn't come along everyday
And you shouldn't blow the chance
When you've got the chance to say

I love you
I honestly love you

If we both were born
In another place and time
This moment might be ending in a kiss
But there you are with yours
And here I am with mine
So I guess we'll just be leaving it at this

I love you
I honestly love you
I honestly love you


----------



## vi et animo

I don't know how to be something you'd miss


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Silence is better than nothing.


----------



## room101

I want to start over, I want to be winning
Way out of sync from the beginning


----------



## SilentWitness

I turn sideways to the sun
keep my thoughts from everyone
It's a jungle, I'm a freak
Hear me talk, but never speak

So I'm stepping out of time
because breaking is a crime
And it may all be too late
but I've no passion for this hate

That's the price of love (that's the price of love) 
Can you feel it? (can you feel it?)
If we could buy it now (that's the price of love)
how long will it last? (that's the price of love)

And when this building is on fire
these flames can't burn any higher
I turn sideways to the sun
and in a moment I am gone​


----------



## diamondheart89

A winter's day 
In a deep and dark December; 
I am alone, 
Gazing from my window to the streets below 
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

I've built walls, 
A fortress deep and mighty, 
That none may penetrate. 
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain. 
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

Don't talk of love, 
But I've heard the words before; 
It's sleeping in my memory. 
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died. 
If I never loved I never would have cried. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

I have my books 
And my poetry to protect me; 
I am shielded in my armor, 
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb. 
I touch no one and no one touches me. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

And a rock feels no pain; 
And an island never cries.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^
_
There's room at the top, they are telling you still
But first you must learn how to smile as you kill_


----------



## greenking

andrew jackson jihad

Growing up
really ****ing sucks
I've fallen down
and I can't get up
And soon
I'm not going to bother
I'm going to lay on the ground until I die
and I'm afraid I don't care.


----------



## Innominate

.


----------



## trendyfool

Twenty miles left to the show 
Hello my old country hello 
Stars are just beginning to appear 
And I have never in my life before been here 

And it's my heart, not me, who cannot drive 
In which conclusion you arrive 
Watching me sit here bolt upright and cry 
For no good reason at the Eastern sky 

And the tilt of this strange nation 
And the will to remain for the duration 
Waving the flag, feeling it drag 

Like a bump on a bump on a log, baby 
Like I'm in a fist fight with a fog, baby 
Step-ball-change and a pirouette 
And .. and I regret, I regret 

How I said to you, honey, just open your heart 
When I've got trouble even opening a honey jar 
And that right there is where we are 

And I been 'fessing double fast 
Addressing questions nobody asks 
I'll get this joy off of my chest at last 
And I will love you 'til the noise has long since passed 

And I did not mean to shout, just drive 
Just get us out, dead or alive 
A road too long to mention, Lord It's something to see.. 
Laid down by the good intentions paving company 

All the way to the thing we've been playing at, darlin' 
I can see that you're wearing your staying hat, darlin' 
For the time being all is well 
Won't you love me a spell? 

This is blindness beyond all conceiving 
Well, behind us the road is leaving, and leaving 
And falling back 
Like a rope gone slack 

And I saw straight away that the lay was steep 
But I fell for you, honey, as easy as falling asleep 
And that right there is the course I keep... 

And no amount of talking 
Is going to soften the fall 
But, like after the rain, step out 
Of the overhang, that's all 

It had a nice a ring to it 
When the old opry house rang 
so, with a solemn auld lan syne, sealed, delivered, 
I sang. 

And there is hesitation 
And it always remains 
Concerning you, me, 
And the rest of the gang 

And in our quiet hour 
I feel I see everything 

And am in love with the hook 
Upon which everyone hangs 

And I know you meant to show the extent 
To which you gave a goddang 
You ranged real hot and real cold, 
But I'm sold. 
I am home on the range 

And I do hate to fold 
Right here at the top of my game 
When I've been trying with my whole heart and soul 
To stay right here in the right lane 

But it can make you feel over and old 
Lord, you know it's a shame 
When I only want for you to pull over 
and hold me, 'Til I can't remember my own name


----------



## arpeggiator

I got a message
Pretend you'll guess what it said
Drive alone
Drive straight home

I did as instructed
Closed my door and locked it
Disappearing ink
but the words still sting

I sat and wrote a letter
I described the weather
and the scene
Remembering...

I forget tomorrow
For all the sickness and sorrow
Disappearing ink
but the words still sting

What was I thinking?
What was I thinking?

(Deerhunter - Disappearing Ink)


----------



## home on the range

I keep looking for a place to fit
Where I can speak my mind
I've been trying hard to find the people
That I won't leave behind

They say I got brains
But they ain't doing me no good
I wish they could

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got something good goin' for myself
But what goes wrong

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times

Every time I get the inspiration
To go change things around
No one wants to help me look for places
Where new things might be found

Where can I turn when my fair weather friends cop out
What's it all about

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got something good goin' for myself
But what goes wrong

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times


----------



## noyadefleur

Helpless helpless
What makes my lonely heart feel like this?
Helpless, I'm helpless when it comes to you

Leave me alone, I know I'm not making sense
But I know I can't let you come any closer
It's my security, its my self-defense
I keep on doing all this over and over


----------



## NumeroUno

Hoodie when it's hot, like it's freezin' Winter 
Rap star, eat and sleep for dinner 
An' it's hard try'na keep this in ya;
So I write it all down, so one day maybe when life is all sweet I'll remember.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_The cripple here that you clothe and feed
Is neither starved nor cold;
He does not ask for your company,
Not at the centre of the world.

When I am on this pedestal,
You did not raise me there.
Your laws do not compel me
To kneel grotesque and bare.
I myself am the pedestal for this ugly hump 
at which you stare, stare, stare,..._


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_i don't look in the mirror
i don't like what i see staring back at me
everything is clearer
i'll never see what you see
it's not me
so beautiful and free
i'll never be what you need
can't help at all
i was born so beautiful
but now i'm ugly

and i rot in my skin_ _
as a piece of me dies everyday
i know i'm nothing
i know there's nothing i can say
to change
the judgment in their ways
i'll never be what you need
can't help at all
my love was so beautiful
but now i'm ugly
yeah...

i'm good enough, but i don't care_ _
i'm good enough, but i'm not there
i'm good enough, but i don't care
the sun is out, but i'm not there

(i can go anywhere) i'm good enough, but i don't care _ _
(i can go anywhere) the sun is out, but i'm not there
(i can go anywhere) i'm good enough 
(i can go anywhere) i'm good enough

i don't look in the mirror_ _
i don't like what i see staring back at me
everything is clearer
i'll never see what you see
and i rot in my skin 
as a piece of me dies everyday
i know i'm nothing
because i'm ugly _


----------



## Noll

^For those of you who don't know what song that is, it's Ugly by Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Souldoubt

I absolutely love this song, it helps me get through a LOT.
Especially the parts in bold.
Give it a listen, it might help you too.  It's beautiful.

*A better Son/Daughter - Rilo Kiley*

Sometimes in the morning, I am petrified and can't move,
awake but cannot open my eyes.
And the weight is crushing down on my lungs,
I know I can't breathe,
and I hope someone will save me this time.

And your mother's still calling you, insane and high
Swearing it's different this time.
And you tell her you give in to the demons that possess her, 
and that God never blessed her insides.
Then you hang up the phone, and feel badly for upsetting things 
crawl back into bed to dream of a time when your heart was open wide,
and you loved things just because. Like the sick, and the dying

And sometimes when you're on, you're really ****ing on 
And your friends they sing along, and they love you.
But the lows are so extreme -that the good seems ****ing cheap,
and it teases you for weeks in its absence.

*But you'll fight and you'll make it through, you'll fake it if you have to.
And you'll show up for work with a smile. And you'll be better, and you'll be smarter 
and more grown up, and a better daughter or son, and a real good friend.

And you'll be awake, you'll be alert. You'll be positive though it hurts,
and you'll laugh and embrace all your friends. And you'll be a real good listener, 
You'll be honest, You'll be brave. You'll be handsome and you'll be beautiful.
YOU'LL BE HAPPY.*

Your ship may be coming in, you're weak but not giving in. 
To the cries and the wails of the valley below.

And your ship may be coming in, you're weak but not giving in.
And you'll fight it, you'll go out fighting all of them.


----------



## atticusfinch

Rah rah ah- ah-ah! Ro mah ro-mah-mah. Gaga oh-la-la!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Too many shadows in my room
Too many hours in this midnight
Too many corners in my mind
So much to do to set my heart right

Oh it's taking so long I could be wrong, I could be ready
Oh but if I take my heart's advice
I should assume it's still unsteady
I am in repair

Stood on the corner for a while
To wait for the wind to blow down on me
Hoping it takes with it my old ways
And brings some brand new luck upon me

Oh it's taking so long I could be wrong, I could be ready
Oh but if I take my heart's advice
I should assume it's still unsteady
I am in repair

I'm in repair
I'm not together but I'm getting there




john mayer


----------



## Modest

My body is a cage that keeps me 
From dancing with the one I love 
But my mind holds the key

I'm standing on a stage
Of fear and self-doubt
It's a hollow play
But they'll clap anyway

My body is a cage that keeps me 
From dancing with the one I love 
But my mind holds the key

You're standing next to me
My mind holds the key

I'm living in an age
That calls darkness light
Though my language is dead
Still the shapes fill my head

I'm living in an age
Whose name I don't know
Though the fear keeps me moving 
Still my heart beats so slow


----------



## feels

I feel like a ghost who's got a skeleton face
I crawl around behind you in the shadows place


----------



## Mellah

*Panda Bear - Bros*

hey man what's your problem
don't you know that i don't belong to you
it's hard and hard enough
to keep it up when everything is so new

i'm not trying to forget you
i just like to be alone
come and give me the space i need
and you may and you may
and you may and you may and you may
find that we're alright
i'm not trying to forget you
i just like to be my own
come and give me the space i need
and you may and you may
and you may and you may and you may
find that we're alright

i mean no offense to you
but grow up
can't you just grow up?
when are you going to
give it your own go?
give it your own go
i know i'm being way too hard
but i know that i'm trying

i know myself
and i know what i want to do
i'm doing my best
and i want to know
is it good for you?
you give me trouble
you give me everything that you've got
ill show you that
what's right for you me
ain't for you

don't look out for me

who are you to tell me how
when you've problems of your own
i do love you and
i want to hold on to you for always


----------



## spacemanspiff

What's so wrong with being happy?
Kudos to those who see through sickness...

I suggest we learn to love ourselves before it's made illegal
When will we learn?
When will we change?
Just in time to see it all come down...

Floating in this cosmic jacuzzi
We are like frogs oblivious
Soon the water's starting to boil
No one flinches
We all float face down

Incubus - Warning


----------



## Noll

I'll just go with a little list.

Smashing Pumpkins - Ugly

Smashing Pumpkins - The Boy

Smashing Pumpkins - Stand Inside Your Love

Smashing Pumpkins - Drown

Smashing Pumpkins - Today

Smashing Pumpkins - Bodies

Radiohead - Creep

Radiohead - How To Disapear Completely

Radiohead - Street Spirit (Fade Out)

Radiohead - Let Down

Radiohead - Packt Like Sardines In A Crushed Tin Box

Radiohead - No Surprises

Weezer - El Scorcho

Goldfinger - I Want

Goldfinger - Damaged

Rolling Stones - Paint It Black

Nirvana - I Hate Myself And Want To Die

The Suicide Machines - High Anxiety

Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A Rock

The Killers - Mr. Brightside

Nine Inch Nails - Closer

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt

Nine Inch Nails - And All That Could Have Been

Nine Inch Nails - All The Love In The World

Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have

Riverside - Conceiving You


----------



## Monroee

Don't look down, 
Don't look into the eyes of the world beneath you, 
Don't look down, you'll fall down, 
You'll become their sacrifice. 
Right or wrong,
Can't hold onto the fear that I'm lost without you. 
If I can't feel, 
I'm not mine, 
I'm not real.

- Amy Lee Hartzler.


----------



## Donatello

I'm a barbie girl, in the barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
You can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation

COME ON BARBIE LET'S GO PARTY


----------



## matty

It’s 4am, you call to spit some fire out
But did you think that I would listen to you now?
It’s nothing new so get in line with all the rest
And I will wait till you realize you’re out of breath


Can you hear the crowd? They all go wild
For you and your denial
They’re watching you break down(Break Down)
Hate me all you want, I’ll be okay
I’m half the world away
I’m letting you go now (Go Now)


You’ve got sadness twisted up with jealousy
You show your fists to make them look like loyalty
And I have seen what holding on can take away
If it’s the past you love then that’s where you can stay


----------



## diamondheart89

Come out Tigerlily
You're caressing me
I'll take you up
I'll turn you on
I'll take your apathy
I wouldn't lie to you Blossom
Won't you let it go
I'm gonna give you all you want
And don't you know

That you
I know you better than this
I could be here when you call
I'll make you top of the list
And in the crush of the dark
I'll be your light in the mist
I can see you burning with desire
For a kiss
Psychobabble all upon your lips

They can sell it all they want
But you cannot agree
I don't like the taste
Of their morality
You'll find your bread and your butter
Where you fake it
And put your face in the gutter
Of a snake pit

But our communication
Is telepathy
What you give is what you get
Out of us naturally
And we can wait til the shadow grows long
And turn the page of a story
That has long since found a home

I know you better than this
I could be here when you call
I'll make you top of the list
And in the crush of the dark
I'll be your light in the mist
I can see you burning with desire
For a kiss
Psychobabble all upon your lips.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Let me see your thong.


----------



## mrbojangles

I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
Then again, that might have been a dream

I think I used to have a voice
And now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around, oh no

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here, and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yeah, I still pretend

I can't remember how this got started
Oh, but I can tell you exactly how it will end

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here, and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you will find
Well, I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind

I am still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have any other way
Oh, but I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here, and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

Every day is exactly the same (every day)
Every day is exactly the same (there is no pain)
There is no love here, and there is no pain (every day)
Every day is exactly the same (every day is the same)


----------



## arpeggiator

you're gonna walk on home 
you're gonna walk alone 
you're gonna see this through 
don't let them get to you 

shame 

love is good and love is kind 
love is drunk and love is blind 
love is good and love is mine 
love is drunk all the time 

shame 

you're gonna walk on home 
you're gonna walk alone 
you're gonna walk so far 
you're gonna wonder who you are 

shame 

love is good and love is kind 
love is good and love is blind 
love is good and love is mine 
love is good all the time 

hello goodbye, you know you made us cry...


----------



## LSDCoatedBrain

Head, pressure, senses, clutched
Date, Divinity, wouldn't, ****
Touched, hazy, God, change
Rush, floor, life, veins


From a head full of pressure rests the senses that I clutch
Made a date with Divinity, but she wouldn't let me ****
I got touched by a hazy shaded, God help me change
Caught a rush on the floor from the life in my veins


It goes one for the cannabis, and two for your dianoetics
Three for your reasoning, and four for those that try to get it
Five for your love, and six for the stress
And seven for the day that I climbed into this mess



I'm catching ulcers from the child proof lighters
And all these fine tooth biters that keep the wires in my head tighter
I'm tired out by the distances achieved walking in my sleep
Floors got shifted since the high i got a tad too deep
Ask dad to keep cool, I'll call him back as soon as I resume normal
And get out of this bathroom
And call management to seek some reimbursement 
For the nerve ending that burnt from the first hits

So **** needles, **** smoke
**** lines that make the sinus choke
**** chasers, trails, **** waves and rails
**** hang-overs, **** hallucinations
Regurgitations, mandatory sentences and UA tracing
Blind my insight and dull the common sense
Give me INHIBITION, kill the superstition and the confidence
Built the tolerance, now it's more that I consume it
When it boards up my room, the world's *****s will croon in unison
Unify the eulogy, autopsy pages read euthanasia, I.E., irony
But here I be within a pool of my drool
Sedated, windows dilated, comatose, life overdose
Tell Jacob Miles to keep it wild style
I promise I'll smile
And check the floor, God's got nice tile
Tell Jacob Mile to keep that **** wild style
And I'll smile
And check the floor, God's got nice tile



Head, pressure, senses, clutched
Date, Divinity, wouldn't, ****
Touched, hazy, God, change
Rush, floor, life...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_I wish that for just one time you could stand inside my shoes, 
and just for that one moment I could be you 
Yes I wish that for just one time you could stand inside my shoes, 
You'd know what a drag it is to see you._


----------



## Steeloscar

As I Am-Dream Theater

Don't
Tell me what's in
Tell me how to write
Don't tell me how to win
This fight
Isn't your life
It isn't your right
To take the only thing that's
Mine

Proven over time
It's over your head
Don't try to read between the
Lines
Are clearly defined
Never lose sight of
Something you believe in

Takin' in the view from the outside
Feeling like the underdog
Watching through the window I'm on the outside
Living like the underdog

I've been trying to justify you
In the end I will just defy you

To those who understand, I extend my hand
To the doubtful I demand, take me as I am
Not under your command, I know where I stand
I won't change to fit your plan, Take me as I am

As I am

Still
Running uphill
Swimming against the current
I wish I weren't so
F***ed
Feels like I'm stuck
Lost in a sea of mediocrity

''Slow down,
You're thinking too much
Where is your soul?''
You cannot touch
The way I
Play
Or tell me what to say
You're in the way
Of all that I believe in

Takin' in the view from the outside
Feeling like the underdog
Watching through the window I'm on the outside
Living like the underdog
I've been wasting my breath on you
Open minds will descend upon you

To those who understand, I extend my hand
To the doubtful I demand, take me as I am
Not under your command, I know where I stand
I won't change to fit your plan, take me as I am


----------



## Salus

City and colour (Dalls Green)

"love dont live here anymore"

You've abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore

When you lived inside of me
There was nothing I could conceive
That you wouldn't do for me
Trouble seemed so far away
You changed that right away, baby

You've abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore

Love don't live here anymore
Just emptiness and memories
Of what we had before
But you went away
Found another place to stay, another home

You've abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore


----------



## Noll

*Blackfield - Where Is My Love?*

_Endless fields of emptiness in my dark and wounded heart
Where is my love?

The freezing moment when you turned your head and waved goodbye
Where is my love?

Even all the biggest storms can't take my pain away
Where is my love?
Noisy happy people crossing streets from side to side
Where is my love?

I gave you everything I could but you want the stars
Where is my love?
Endless fields of emptiness in my dark and wounded heart
Where is my love?

Even all the biggest storms can't take my pain away
Where is my love?
Noisy happy people crossing streets from side to side
Where is my love?_


----------



## Infexxion

Life is a bullet 
The bloodstains will prove it 
It's tearing through you and me 
Not caring about you or me


----------



## Revenwyn

Was there a time when I was feeling
The time for shade of hope or fear
Sometimes I wonder, am I breathing
When was it when we were dreaming

When did the sun, stop from shining
Remember when I felt the rain
Sometimes I wonder, Am I fading
When we were hurting

Did I need the pain just to feel alive
Did I get this numb just to survive
Did I need the rain just to feel alive
Did I get this cold, just to survive

Was there a child who was dreaming
When did I loose the sense of me
Sometimes I wonder, am I sleeping
When stoppde I desiring

Did I need the pain just to feel alive
Did I get this numb just to survive
Did I need the rain just to feel alive
Did I get this cold, just to survive

Would you please, could someone please
Could someone make me unbroken again
Is there someone I could reach
Could someone make me whole again

Was there a time when I was feeling
The time for shade of hope or fear
Sometimes I wonder, am I breathing
When was it when we were dreaming
... we were dreaming


----------



## Broken Boy

'm not afraid to take a stand
Everybody come take my hand
We'll walk this road together, through the storm
Whatever weather, cold or warm
Just let you know that, you're not alone
Holla if you feel that you've been down the same road

Relax, I ain't going back to that now
All I'm tryna say is get back, click-clack BLAOW
Cause I ain't playin' around
There's a game called circle and I don't know how
I'm way too up to back down
But I think I'm still tryna figure this crap out
Thought I had it mapped out but I guess I didn't
This ****ing black cloud still follow's me around
But it's time to exercise these demons
These mother****ers are doing jumping jacks now!

And I just can't keep living this way
So starting today, I'm breaking out of this cage
I'm standing up, Imma face my demons
I'm manning up, Imma hold my ground
I've had enough, now I'm so fed up
Time to put my life back together right now

It was my decision to get clean, I did it for me
Admittedly I probably did it subliminally for you
So I could come back a brand new me, you helped see me through
And don't even realise what you did, believe me you
I been through the ringer, but they can do little to the middle finger
I think I got a tear in my eye, I feel like the king of
My world, haters can make like bees with no stingers, and drop dead
No more beef flingers, no more drama from now on, I promise


----------



## StevenGlansberg

_I ain't the kind who gives up but I'm so tired of rain_

I'm actually feeling pretty good but I liked that lyric.


----------



## Noll

*Weezer - The World Has Turned And Left Me Here*

_The world has turned and left me here
Just where I was before you appeared
And in your place an empty space
has filled the void behind my face

I just made love with your sweet memory
One thousand times in my head
You said you loved it more than ever
You said
You remain, turned away
Turning further every day

I talked for hours to your wallet photograph
And you just listened
You laughed enchanted by my intellect
Or maybe you didn't
You remain, turned away
Turning further every day

Do you believe what I sing now?	_


----------



## Jessie203

I sure could use a vacation from this bullsh*t 3 ring circus sideshow of freaks ..

Fret for your figure and fret for your latte and fret for your lawsuit and fret for your hair piece and fret for your prozac..


----------



## Noll

*Radiohead - Faithless The Wonder Boy*

_I've had these jeans since i was born
And now they're ripped and now they're torn
And all my friends have skateboards

I want the toys of other boys
I want a knife and a gun and things
But mom and dad will not give in

And i can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
I can't put the needle in
No I can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in

And now I know just what it is
It's called disease and it's got my head
It always runs where I hide

Too scared too talk, too scared to try
Too scared to know the reasons why
And all my friends say bye bye

And i can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
No I can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in

And i can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
No I can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in
Can't put the needle in_


----------



## diamondheart89

*Drift Away By Uncle Kracker*

Day after day I'm more confused
Yet I look for the light through the pouring rain
You know that's a game that I hate to lose
And I'm feelin' the strain, oh, ain't it a shame?

Beginnin' to think that I'm wastin' time
I don't understand the things I do
The world outside looks so unkind
And I'm countin' on you, you can carry me through

And when my mind is free
You know a melody can move me
When I'm feelin' blue
The guitar's comin' through to soothe me

Thanks for the joy that you've given me
I want you to know that I believe in your song
Rhythm and rhyme and harmony
You help me along, oh, you're makin' me strong

Oh, give me the beat, boys and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock 'n' roll and drift away
Give me the beat, boys and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock 'n' roll and drift away


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I've been aching for someone I've barely met
Well I've been begging for something I'll never get
Well I've been tracing the the footsteps of fallen men
Hoping to fill this void within

But I'm here all alone again
Here all﻿ alone again
Here all﻿ alone again
Hoping to fill this void within, within, within

Well I've been chasing the impossible
And I've been floating around this world
Wondering why I'm still in orbit; choking on the fumes up here
I'm choking on the fumes again 

But I'm here all alone again
Here all﻿ alone again
Here all﻿ alone again
Hoping to fill this void within, within, within


I'm not too down but I am craving someone to get close to...I don't even have a prospect which I can fantasize about right now which is kind of depressing...:rain


----------



## Zeex

*Sleeping Sickness- City and Colour* 

 I awoke, only to find my lungs empty
Through the night, so it seems I'm not breathing
And now my dreams are nothing like they were meant to be
And I'm Breaking Down
I think I'm breaking down

And I'm afraid to sleep because of what haunts me
Such as living with the uncertainties
That I'll never find the words to say
Which would completely explain
Just how I'm breaking down

Someone come, Someone come and save my life
Maybe I'll sleep when I am dead
But now its like the night is taking up sides
With all the worries that occupy the back of my mind
Could it be? This misery will suffice

I've become, the simple souvenir of someone's KILL
Like the sea, I'm constantly changing from calm to ill
Madness fills my heart and soul
As if the great divide could swallow me whole
Oh, how I'm breaking down

Someone come, Someone come and save my life
Maybe I'll sleep when I am dead
But now its like the night is taking up sides
With all the worries that occupy the back of my mind
Could it be? This misery will suffice

Someone come, Someone come and save my life
Someone come, Someone come and save my life
Someone come, Someone come and save my life
Could it be? This misery will suffice..


----------



## Indigo Flow

I'm so happy 'cause today
I found my friends
They're in my head
I'm so ugly, that's okay
'Cause so are you
Broke our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday
For all I care
And I'm not scared
Light my candles, in a daze
'Cause I've found God

I'm so lonely, that's ok
I shaved my head
And I'm not sad
And just maybe
I'm to blame for all I've heard
I'm not sure
I'm so excited
I can't wait to meet you there
And I don't care
I'm so horny, that's okay
My will is good


----------



## Squirrelevant

Who'll face the tide
and take their chances
Will fasten the lines
to broken branches
Adrift on the ocean in wild winter storms
I have to imagine things to keep myself warm

The night closing in
but not to worry
Told everyone I know
that I was sorry
I heard them all singing for comfort and peace
and in my confusion I still believe

You're the one to make me cry
You are the one to take me home
Of all the people in my life
My thoughts keep returning to you
But consciousness if fading fast

Surrounded by signs
That go on living
Make circles in time
A spiderweb spinning
But I have no illusions of where I am now
I let this wave take me and draw me down

You're the one to make me cry
You are the one to take me home
Of all the stories in my life
Only good things return to you
If I could only say the word
If you could hear me cry for help

But I lift my head up to the sky
And the planes that were circling now have gone


----------



## Freebird

Keep holdin' on when
My brain's tickin' like a bomb
Guess the black thoughts have
Come again to get me
Sweet bitter words
Unlike nothing I have heard
Sing along mocking bird
You don't affect me

Choke, choke again
I thought, my demons were my friends
Getting me in the end
They're out to get me
Since I was young
I've tasted sorrow on my tongue
And the sweet sugar gun
Does not protect me

I'm
Trying to hold it together
Head is lighter than a feather
Looks like I'm not getting better
Not getting better


----------



## Neutrino

I'm okay
I'm okay!
I'm okay, now
(I'm okay, now)

But you really need to listen to me
Because I'm telling you the truth
I mean this, I'm okay!
(Trust Me)

I'm not okay
I'm not okay
Well, I'm not okay
I'm not o-f***ing-kay
I'm not okay
I'm not okay



O_O


----------



## thatguy95

Listen Good
I don't have nobody
But what I might feel all the sounds of sanity
Hoping what I hear, loops itself continuously
Then I won't be afraid
No No

_[Chorus:]_
Oh woah woah woah
Why must it feel so wrong when I try and do right, do right
Oh woah woah woah
Soaring through paradise when I'm closing my eyes
I'm, Mr. Solo Dolo
Oh Oh Oh
Oh Oh

Look at me
You tell me
Just what you see
Am I, someone whom, you may love, or enemy
Am I speaken for, you and yours, or someone else
I need some answers
Yeah Yeah

_[Chorus:]_
Oh woah woah woah
Why must it feel so wrong when I try and do right, do right
Oh woah woah woah
Soaring through paradise when I'm closing my eyes
I'm, Mr. Solo Dolo
Oh Oh Oh
Oh Oh

My world turns
Flippin the bird
To the ones who figure, me
Outkast no not the duo
Back at Shaker Heights
When they knew
Though little brother was a strange one
Boo hoo
Cry me a river
Hater look who
Traveled out an igloo
Cold cold world wasn't fit for me at, oh
Look at where I stand at
Tall, Clutchin my kid cudi bizalls
Mute mutha ****as back home
Quick pause
Gargle on my mayo
Look at me I bet I'm the one you think the fail
Floatin in my mind
No Sail
Ahoy
Ahoy

Listen Good
I don't need nobody
This is what you feel all the sounds of insanity
Hopin what I hear loops itself to finish me
No I won't be afraid
Hey Hey

_[Chorus:]_
Oh woh woah woah
Why must it feel so wrong when I try and do right, do right
Oh woah woah woah
Soaring through paradise when I'm closing my eyes
I'm, Mr. Solo Dolo

Why must it feel so right when I know that it's wrong, it's wrong
When will I ever learn from the words from my songs
I'm, Mr. Solo Dolo.


----------



## atticusfinch

_"and I do believe it's true, that there are roads left in both of our shoes, but if the silence takes you then I hope it takes me too."_


----------



## mcmuffinme

God bless you Elliott Smith- you never let me down when it comes to writing these perfect lyrics that nail me down.

_*"I haven't wanted to do anything for a long time
But whatever you've got right now would probably suit me fine
If you're all done like you said you'd be
What are you doin' hanging out with me?"*

_I'm in a rut of avoidance and isolation so the line _'I haven't wanted to do anything for a long time'_ and the way it is sung really stings me. I always feel apathetic to what I'm doing and just tag along with people that are actually proactively leading lives and making plans.

My excuse to myself is that I never care much what I do at all- it's the people I am around that matter. I'm not sure whether this is a cop out just to justify my avoidant behavior, but I really do feel a genuine apathy toward what I do. I try to accept that life isn't always exciting, particularly not for someone like myself.

Anyway, love Elliott Smith! I always will <3


----------



## laura024

When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

When high up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth


----------



## RFD1337

_Such a lonely day,
and it's mine.
It's a day that I'm glad I survived_


----------



## Noll

*Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A Rock*

_A winter's day
In a deep and dark December;
I am alone,
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

I've built walls,
A fortress deep and mighty,
That none may penetrate.
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain.
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

Don't talk of love,
Well, I've heard the word before.
It's sleeping in my memory.
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died.
If I never loved I never would have cried.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

I have my books
And my poetry to protect me;
I am shielded in my armor,
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb.
I touch no one and no one touches me.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

And a rock feels no pain;
And an island never cries._


----------



## hastings and main

It hurts to be in love - Gene Pitney

It hurts to be in love when the only one you love
Turns out to be someone who's not in love with you
It hurts to love her so when deep down inside you know
She will never want you, no matter what you do

And so you cry a little bit
(Hurts to be in love)
Oh, you die a little bit
(Hurts to be in love)
Day and night, night and day
It hurts to be in love this way

How long can I exist wanting lips I've never kissed?
She gives all her kisses to somebody else
She thinks I'm just a friend, though it hurts I must pretend
The only way to keep her is to keep it to myself

And so I cry a little bit
(Hurts to be in love)
Oh, I die a little bit
(Hurts to be in love)
Day and night, night and day
It hurts to be in love this way


----------



## xTKsaucex

Mailbox Arson - Alexisonfire

I watch the smoke start to rise
One hundred homes
One hundred fires
Everything you own now burns away

This town is no longer mine
It's ****ed with me for the last time
How I wish that I could see your face


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Loving you isn't the right thing to do
How can I ever change things that I feel?


----------



## diamondheart89

Picking up the Pieces - Blue October

I really need to talk with you 
I keep stepping on the vein 
That keeps my lifeline flowing through 
I wanna be your perfect stick of glue 
But I don't feel perfect at all 
Sad and insecure flaw 

I find it hard to hold conversation 
I get sweaty sick and I wanna walk away 
Its not you its strictly me in this situation 
I'm wondering will it ever go away..just go away. 

Sometimes I feel like weeping 
awake and when I'm sleeping 
perfecting how to put a game face on 

this puzzle I've been keeping 
has been in hiding, creeping; out the closet door 
spilling out onto the floor 

How long will I be picking up pieces 
How long will I be picking up my heart 

I'll be as honest as I feel 
I'm getting more paranoid and I'm hearing things 
And they never turn out real 
It feels like my heart is made of pure steel 
It's just so heavy all the time 

Yea I'm scared of death 
And I'm scared of living 
I gave up on the past cause it's unforgiving 
I misplaced my trust 
I watched my word begin to rust 
I'm a balloon about to bust 
I need a place for reliving


----------



## Noll

I know I spam this thread a lot, but meh.

*Eels - The Longing*

_The longing is a pain
A heavy pressure on my chest
It rarely leaves
My day becomes a quest
To try not to think about her
And all that she brings
Forget about her magic
All the beautiful things

Surely there are other
Things to life
But I can't think of
One single thing
That matters more
Than just to see her
Just to see her
Her smile, her touch
Her smell
Her laugh

The longing is a friend
A way to stay close
And feel like she's here
And feel like she knows
That when I say I would die for her
It's not just words; I really would
And to make the world a safer place for her
Well, I believe I really could

Surely there are other
Things to life
But I can't think of
One single thing
That matters more
Than just to see her
To see her
Her tears, her sorrow
Her faults
Her doubts

I love them all_


----------



## haraya

*Eet - Regina Spektor*

It's like forgetting the words to your favorite song.
You can't believe it; you were always singing along.
It was so easy and the words so sweet.
You can't remember; you try to feel the beat.

Bee-ee-ee-ee-ee-ee-ee-ee-
Eet eet eet.
Ee-ee-ee-ee-ee-ee-
Eet eet eet.

You spend half of your life trying to fall behind.
You're using your headphones to drown out your mind.
It was so easy and the words so sweet.
You can't remember; you try to move your feet.


----------



## Ernie

"This Is Not" Static-X

Lines and the light stream 
Screaming by me scream 
Burned down 
Not me you see me suffer 
Haunted by your spirit 
Undead by your spit 
Taunted by yourself alive 

Dazed and burning state 
Hazed and spinning fate 
Dazed and burning 
I say I can't come 
You say this ain't home 
Hating this I mouth your name 

This is not my life 
This is not my home 
This is not me 
I hate this 

Your voice in my mind 
Come home it ain't time 
Burned down 
Not me you see me suffer 
Solace to inspire 
Lowness to my life 
Taunted by yourself alive 

Dazed and burning state 
Hazed and spinning fate 
Dazed and burning 
I say I can't come 
You say this ain't home 
Hating this I mouth your name


----------



## BuzzAldrin

_I've been spending all my nights
Staring at the skies
Trying to find a way to get close to you

I know that you will always be
Be a part of me_


----------



## Ernie

"Mind War" Sepultura

Do you walk in shadows
Do you walk with fear
Do you sleep with anger
Do you keep it near

Is there ever focus
When you plan things out
Gods hands/gods fault
Just drunk with power

Lost cause
No coming back
Lost soul
There's no regret
Lost cause
No coming back
No thurst mindwar

A war of words
Battles in your mind
Contradictions rising
What's wrong and right

Lost cause
There's no regret
Lost soul
No coming back

I know you've heard it all
It's no excuse for what's been done
You know you felt the pain
When you sat and watched there suffering

We've got sick people in this ****ed up world
It's just ripping away at everything that 
I feel Just the sight of you makes me ill
I wish could wake you up - to make you see this is real


----------



## Ernie

"SETTLE FOR NOTHING" Rage Against The Machine

A jail cell is freedom from the pain in my home
Hatred passed on, passed on and passed on
A world of violent rage
But it's one that I can recognise
Having never seen the colour of my father's eyes
Yes, I dwell in hell, but it's a hell that I can grip
I tried to grip my family
But I slipped

To escape from the pain in an existence mundane
I gotta 9, a sign, a set and now I gotta name

Read my writing on the wall
No-one's here to catch me when I fall
Death is on my side....suicide!

A jail cell is freedom from the pain in my home
Hatred passed on, passed on and passed on
A world of violent rage
But it's one that I can recognise
Having never seen the colour of my father's eyes
Yes, I dwell in hell, but it's a hell that I can grip
I tried to grip my family
But I slipped

To escape from the pain in an existence mundane
I gotta 9, a sign, a set and now I gotta name

Read my writing on the wall
No-one's here to catch me when I fall
Caught between my culture and the system....genocide!

Read my writing on the wall
No-one's here to catch me when I fall
If ignorance is bliss, then knock the smile off my face
Yeah!

If we don't take action now
We settle for nothing later
Settle for nothing now
And we'll settle for nothing later
If we don't take action now
We settle for nothing later
We'll settle for nothing now
And we'll settle for nothing later


----------



## Sanctus

I am not judgmental
A sinner nor a saint
Cause either you're my best friend or you ain't

I am born to kill, judge and condemn
I am born to win, slay and maim 'em
I am born to live, fight for glory
I am born to die


----------



## Noll

I see Ernie spam this thread as much as me, so it's ok!

*Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have*

_I still recall the taste of your tears
Echoing your voice just like the ringing in my ears
My favorite dreams of you still wash ashore
Scraping through my head till I don't want to sleep anymore

You make this all go away
You make this all go away
I'm down to just one thing and I'm starting to scare myself
You make this all go away
You make this all go away
I just want something
I just want something I can never have

You always were the one to show me how
Back then I couldn't do the things that I can do now
This thing is slowly taking me apart
Grey would be the color if I had a heart

Come on tell me
You make this all go away
You make this all go away
I'm down to just one thing and I'm starting to scare myself
You make this all go away
You make this all go away
I just want something
I just want something I can never have

In this place it seems like such a shame
Though it all looks different now, I know it's still the same
Everywhere I look you're all I see
Just a fading ****ing reminder of who I used to be

Come on tell me
You make this all go away
You make this all go away
I'm down to just one thing and I'm starting to scare myself
You make this all go away
You make this all go away
I just want something
I just want something I can never have
I just want something I can never have_


----------



## KumagoroBeam

You make me forget myself. 
I thought I was someone else. 
Someone good.


----------



## caflme

Some of God's greatest gifts... are unanswered prayers... 

(regarding an ex of several years now - and an ex husband)


----------



## caflme

God blessed the broken road... that led me straight to you.


----------



## stranger25

Little Johnny all alone
His only friend, the doll he carries with him
Goes to school each and every day
To be teased because he has no place to stay
This young and homeless boy feels his life is worthless
Instead of suicide he cries himself to sleep
And it's happening to this world we live in
There's got to be a better way


----------



## BuzzAldrin

You are the best thing that's ever been mine


----------



## Larkspur

Say I wanna leave a thousand times a day
It's easier said than done when you just can't break away


----------



## MojoCrunch

Ultimate anxiety song. Though I have no reason to feel this way right now. I'm just frustrated.


----------



## Shannanigans

Now to calm me
This time won't you please
Drive faster
Roll the windows down
This cool night air is curious
*Let the whole world look in
Who cares who sees anything
*I'm your passenger
--passenger
deftones


----------



## Glue

sweetness, you can fall in love with me
against all hope and sense of dignity

my sweetness, you can come be by my side
against all hope and sense of human pride


----------



## atticusfinch

_you can take a Palsky, imma take Lark on my go-kart_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^What song is that?


----------



## ValiantThor

Tell me no truth if it is bad, there's enough in my life to make me so sad.


----------



## Noll

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^What song is that?


Yeah! What is it with those who don't even write what song it is?


----------



## arpeggiator

When you want to fall apart
When you want to hide away
You should keep hope alive 

When you feel adrift inside
And feel your optimism slide away
You should keep hope alive

When your world just makes you cry
When your will to live has died away
You should keep hope alive


----------



## Noll

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I used to post the songs names but I stopped because I felt they weren't important.
> 
> It's "Tomorrow" by Alice In Videoland:


Well... I liked the lyrics! :clap


----------



## Infexxion

"It's not the TV screen
It's not my family
I'd still be damaged even if I grew up perfectly
It's something deep inside
Something I can't explain
It's like I've got a disease without a ****ing name"


----------



## Devil




----------



## BuzzAldrin

My heart is sturdy but it needs you to survive
My heart is sturdy but it needs you


----------



## udontknowme

Talking to myself in public 
Dodging glances on the train 
I know 
I know they've all been talking 'bout me 
I can hear them whisper 
And it makes me think there must be something wrong 
With me 
Out of all the hours thinking 
Somehow 
I've lost my mind 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be


----------



## stupiditytries

Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits. 
Raised on a diet of broken biscuits, oh we don't look the same as you
We don't do the things you do, but we live around here too. 
Oh really. 

Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits, we'd like to go to town but we can't risk it
Oh 'cause they just want to keep us out. 
You could end up with a smack in the mouth just for standing out. 
Now, really? 

Brothers, sisters, can't you see? 
The future's owned by you and me. 
There won't be fighting in the street. 
They think they've got us beat, but revenge is going to be so sweet. 

We're making a move, we're making it now, we're coming out of the sidelines. 
Just put your hands up - it's a raid yeah: 
We want your homes, we want your lives, 
we want the things you won't allow us. 
We won't use guns, we won't use bombs
We'll use the one thing we've got more of - that's our minds. 

Check your lucky numbers, that much money could drag you under, oh. 
What's the point of being rich if you can't think what to do with it? 
'Cause you're so bleeding thick. 
Oh we weren't supposed to be, we learnt too much at school now 
we can't help but see. 
That the future that you've got mapped out is nothing much to shout about.

We're making a move, we're making it now,
We're coming out of the sidelines. 
Just put your hands up - it's a raid. 
We want your homes, we want your lives,
we want the things you won't allow us. 
We won't use guns, we won't use bombs
We'll use the one thing we've got more of - that's our minds. 

- "Mis-shapes", Pulp (1995)


----------



## Noll

*Nine Inch Nails - Burn*

_this world rejects me
this world threw me away
this world never gave me a chance
this world's gonna have to pay

i don't believe in your institutions
i did what you wanted me to
like cancer in the system
i've got a little suprise for you

something inside of me has opened up its eyes
why did you put it there did you not realize
this thing inside of me it screams the loudest sound
sometimes i think i could

burn

i look down there where you're standing
flock of sheep out on display
saw your lives burned up around you
i can take it all away

something inside of me has opened up its eyes
why did you put it there did you not realize
this thing inside of me it screams the loudest sound
sometimes i think i could

i'm gonna burn this whole world down

i never was a part of you burn

I am your savior (i never was a part of you burn)
i am corruption (i never was a part of you burn)
i am the angel (i never was a part of you burn)
of your destruction (i never was a part of you burn)

i am perversion (i never was a part of you burn)
secret desire (i never was a part of you burn)
i am your future (i never was a part of you burn)
swallowed up in fire _


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Summer in winter
Winter in springtime
You heard the birds sing
Everything will be fine
I spent the summer wasting
The time was passed so easily
But if the summer's wasted
How come that I could feel so free
I spent the summer wasting
The sky was blue beyond compare
A photograph of myself
Is all I have to show for
Seven weeks of river walkways
Seven weeks of staying up all night
I spent the summer wasting
The time was passed so pleasantly
Say cheerio to books now
The only things I'll read are faces
I spent the summer wasting
Under a canopy of ...
Seven weeks of reading papers
Seven weeks of river walkways
Seven weeks of feeling guilty
Seven weeks of staying up all night
Summer in winter
Winter in springtime
You heard the bird say
Everything will be fine

- A Summer Wasting (Belle and Sebastian)
​


----------



## Noll




----------



## Squirrelevant

There's something wrong with me chemically 
Something wrong with me inherently 
The wrong mix in the wrong genes 
I reached the wrong ends by the wrong means 
It was the wrong plan 
In the wrong hands 
The wrong theory for the wrong man 
The wrong eyes on the wrong prize 
The wrong questions with the wrong replies


----------



## luctus

*"Where Do We Go Now But Nowhere"

*I remember a girl so very well
The carnival drums all mad in the air
Grim reapers and skeletons and a missionary bell
O where do we go now but nowhere

In a colonial hotel we ****ed up the sun
And then we ****ed it down again
Well the sun comes up and the sun goes down
Going round and round to nowhere

The kitten that padded and purred on my lap
Now swipes at my face with the paw of a bear
I turn the other cheek and you lay into that
O where do we go now but nowhere

O wake up, my love, my lover wake up
O wake up, my love, my lover wake up

Across clinical benches with nothing to talk
Breathing tea and biscuits and the Serenity Prayer
While the bones of our child crumble like chalk
O where do we go now but nowhere

I remember a girl so bold and so bright
Loose-limbed and laughing and brazen and bare
Sits gnawing her knuckles in the chemical light
O where do we go now but nowhere

You come for me now with a cake that you've made
Ravaged avenger with a clip in your hair
Full of glass and bleach and my old razorblades
O where do we go now but nowhere

O wake up, my love, my lover wake up
O wake up, my love, my lover wake up

If they'd give me my clothes back then I could go home
From this fresh, this clean, antiseptic air
Behind the locked gates an old donkey moans
O where do we go now but nowhere

Around the duck pond we grimly mope
Gloomily and mournfully we go rounds again
And one more doomed time and without much hope
Going round and around to nowhere

From the balcony we watched the carnival band
The crack of the drum a little child did scare
I can still feel his tiny fingers pressed in my hand
O where do we go now but nowhere

If I could relive one day of my life
If I could relive just a single one
You on the balcony, my future wife
O who could have known, but no one

O wake up, my love, my lover make up
O wake up, my love, my lover make up


----------



## dustbunnies

But someday I'll be living in a big old city
And all you're ever gonna be is mean, yeah
Someday, I'll be big enough so you can't hit me
And all you're ever gonna be is mean

Why you gotta be so mean?


----------



## caflme

Rascall Flatts - I Won't Let Go

It's like a storm 
That cuts a path 
It breaks your will 
It feels like that 
You think you're lost
But you're not lost on your own, 
You're not alone 

I will stand by you,
I will help you through
When you've done all you can do
and you can't cope
I will dry your eyes,
I will fight your fight
I will hold you tight 
and I won't let go

It hurts my heart to see you cry
I know its dark this part of life
Oh it find us all and we're to small
to stop the rain
Oh but when it rains

I will stand by you,
I will help you through
When you've done all you can do
and you can't cope
I will dry your eyes,
I will fight your fight
I will hold you tight
and I won't let you fall

Don't be afraid to fall
I'm right here to catch you
I won't let you down
It won't get you down 
You're gonna make it
I know you can make it

Cause I will stand by you,
I will help you through
When you've done all you can do
and you can't cope
I will dry your eyes,
I will fight your fight
I will hold you tight
and I won't let go

Oh I'm gonna hold you
and I won't let go
Won't let you go
No I won't


----------



## Infexxion

"Stand out on the edge of the earth
Dive into the center of fate
Walk right in the sight of a gun
Look into the new future's face"


----------



## Jessie203

Intolerance - Tool


I don't wanna' be hostile.
I don't wanna' be dismal.
And I don't wanna' rot in an apathetic existence.
See I wanna' believe you,
And I wanted to trust you,
And I wanna' have faith to put away the dagger. 

But you lie, cheat, and steal.(x3)
And yet I tolerate you?

Veil of virtue hung to hide your method 
While I smile and laugh and dance and sing your praise and glory.
Shroud of virtue hung to mask your stigma as I smile and laugh and dance
and sing your glory,

while you lie, cheat, and steal.(x3)
How can I tolerate you?

Our guilt, our blame, I've been far too sympathetic.
Our blood, our fault, I've been far too sympathetic. 

I am not innocent. (x2)
You are not innocent.
No one is innocent. 

You lie, cheat, and steal.(x15)
How can I tolerate you?

I will not tolerate you.
I will go down beside you
I must go down beside you
No one is innocent. 


("Kiss my ***.. you're a piece of sh.t this goes out to you")


----------



## atticusfinch

_everything has changed, absolutely nothing's changed_


----------



## Infexxion

"Ever since you left me here to die in desperation 
There's been a burning question in my mind 
Only if we try till we have found a common ground and somehow come together 
With open hearts and open minds 

I'd say it's time 
Time to see a new light 
Proclaim these scars 
That's what the past has done to hide"


----------



## beshino

_*Anathema Underworld*_
There's always something
You won't dare to say
Your good intentions
Are boring take me away
If it keeps you sane, then it's okay
If I played it safe, would it save me?

I'd like to get some rest now
If I could just ignore the truth
Scratching at the window
This time I've got to make a move
Ego obliteration
Stand back and watch me melt away
Dissolve all recognition

I've got to burn this
weight out of my mind
Running through my veins
until I disappear

This feeling is over
This feeling is over me

Climbing up the wall
Going to creep between the cracks
Get out of my skull
Tie the rope around my neck
Destroy all emotion
Going to rip me face to shreds
Cut my eyeballs open

I've got to burn this wait out of my mind
Running through my veins
until I disappear

This feeling is over
This feeling is over me


----------



## GunnyHighway

"I'm not saying that she's my last 
I'm just saying that she could have been 
It doesn't matter how rough these hands get 
It doesn't matter because I'm not her man

Rough hands, rough days 
Rough hands, rough nights 
Rough hands, rough season 
Rough hands, rough fights

All my bones are dust (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late)
And my heart sealed with rust (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late)
These hands will always be rough (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late)
I know this won't count for much (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late) 
"

*-Alexisonfire, "Rough Hands"*


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I think I've found my other half 
I swear I've found my better half


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## felula

"Lithium" by Nirvana

I'm so happy. Cause today I found my friends.
They're in my head. I'm so ugly. But that's ok.
'Cause so are you. We've broke our mirrors.
Sunday morning. Is everyday for all I care.
And I'm not scared. Light my candles. In a daze cause I've found god.

Yeah yeah yeah yeah.....

I'm so lonely. And that's ok. (alt: 'cause today )
I shaved my head. And I'm not sad, and just maybe
I'm to blame for all I've heard. And I'm not sure.
I'm so excited. I can't wait to meet you there.
And I don't care. I'm so horny. But that's ok. My will is good.

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah.....

(Chorus) 
I like it. I'm not gonna crack.
I miss you. I'm not gonna crack. 
I love you.I'm not gonna crack. 
I killed you. I'm not gonna crack. (x2)

I'm so happy. Cause today I found my friends. 
They're in my head. I'm so ugly. But that's ok.
'Cause so are you. We've broke our mirrors.
Sunday morning. Is everyday for all I care.
And I'm not scared. Light my candles.
In a daze cause I've found god.

Yeah yeah yeah yeah.....
(Chorus)..


----------



## GunnyHighway

"Do I have nothing good left to say
Do I need whiskey to start fueling my complaints
People love to drink their troubles away
sometimes I feel that I'd be better off that way

'Cause maybe then I could sleep at night
I wouldn't lie awake until the morning light
This is something that I'll never control
My nerves will be the death of me, I know

So here's to living life miserable
And here's to all the lonely stories that I've told
Maybe drinking wine will validate my sorrow
Every man needs a muse and mine could be the bottle

Maybe then I could sleep at night
I wouldn't lie awake until the morning light
This is something that I'll never control
My nerves will be the death of me, i know

Finally I could hope for a better day
No longer holding on to all the things that cloud my mind
Maybe then the weight of the world wouldn't seem so heavy
But then again, I'll probably always feel this way

At least i know I'll never sleep at night
I'll always lie awake until the morning light
This is something that I'll never control
My nerves will be the death of me, I know"

*- City and Colour, "T**he Death of Me"*


----------



## Lonelyman

I can hear thru' these walls 
I can hear it when they're foolin' around 
I can hear thru' these walls 
And I hear ev'ry sign, ev'ry sound 
I can hear thru' these walls 
In the dark with the shades pulled down

Ev'ry word that they say 
Ev'ry noise they make feels it's coming my way

My fav'rite moment 
Putting the glass up next to the wall 
Imagination 
Tho' I see nothing, I hear it all 
Putting my sign up 
Do not disturb me, speak or shout, inside out 
Oh mind my clothes, they're all laid out

I can see thru' my windows 
I can see the girls and the boys 
I can see thru' my windows 
And I can imagine the noise 
I can see thru' my windows 
I can see them playing with toys

Oh I hope it won't end 
If I promise not to touch, just be a friend

Life is so lonely 
I don't get high off just being me 
I like pretending 
Wanting to touch them, wanting to see 
It's only normal 
Creeping behind you, now don't shout, 'cos it's alright 
They keep the windows locked and the door shut tight

*Oo I'm feeling like I'm locked in a cage 
No way in, no way out, and it gets so lonely 
Am I really asking a lot 
Just to reach out and touch somebody 
'Cos when I look thru' my windows or open my door 
I can feel it all around me 
*
I can hear thru' these walls 
I can hear it when they're foolin' around 
I can hear thru' these walls 
And I hear ev'ry sight, ev'ry sound 
I can hear thru' these walls 
In the dark with the shades pulled down

Ev'ry word that they say 
Ev'ry noise they make feels it's coming my way

Ah yeah...

*Phil Collins - Thru These Walls*

My highschool ended couple months ago and this song describes my current situation perfectly. I'm living with my dad and two siblings and I've no friends.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

_Touch my skin and know that I can feel
But I can't tell you if the feeling's real
I could cut myself and nothing would come out
'cause the blood is frozen solid in my veins
I should know by now that I could cut myself
'cause I'm solid and it's always been that way
_(Eyes Adrift - Solid)

_16 just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over, We'd survived
I couldnt wait til I got home
To pass the time in my room alone_
(Blink 182 - Adam's song)


----------



## GunnyHighway

_Your words are like knives
They peel my skin and pierce my soul...
Your body will burn tonight...
Though your heart may still remain cold

And I will blame myself
And I will blame myself
For holding on to what I hoped would keep you by my side
I will blame myself

The Sheets are stained with...
Memories of your soft kiss
Now this is all I have
Paper and pen to remember you with

And I will blame myself
And I will blame myself
For holding on to what I hoped would keep you by my side
I will blame myself
Can I have you...

_*-City and Colour, "Like Knives"*


----------



## luctus

I promise I'm not advertising for the band lol. I just love this group so much right now and have no other way to share lol.


----------



## tutliputli

Is there anyone there
Who understands me
Anyone at all

I'm idly staring at the sky
Did anybody hear me sigh
A million stars are a moving sight
To all you out there
Reading this tonight
It's just a trick of the light

I have to know what is real
And what is illusion
Tell me how does it feel 
Beyond this confusion
Is there anyone there

Do I dismiss this with a sigh
Suppose I must from time to time
And let the answers pass me by
To questions set to bend the mind
Is my creator a God or a man
Does someone somewhere
Care or understand

It's just a trick of the light
I have to know what is real
And what is illusion
Tell me how does it feel 
Beyond this confusion

Is there anyone there
Life's an optical illusion
Like other optical illusions
Beware
If there's anyone there


----------



## estse

Well it's 1969 okay 
All across the USA 
It's another year 
For me and you 
Another year 
With nothing to do 

Last year I was 21 
I didn't have a lot of fun 
And now I'm gonna be 22 
I say oh my and a boo hoo 
And now I'm gonna be 22 
I say oh my and a boo hoo 

It's 1969 okay 
All across the USA 
It's another year 
For me and you 
Another year 
With nothing to do 
Another year 
With nothing to do 
It's 1969


----------



## GunnyHighway

_"How do you do?
Have yourselves a pleasant afternoon!"
Well, **** you, too!
"Good night" is the one I choose for you!

I'll kill myself_ _
I'll blow my brains onto the wall
See you in Hell,
I will not take this anymore
Now, this is where it ends, 
This is where I will draw the line
So, 'scuse me while I end my life.

I will pull this through_ _
Not having a reason's no excuse
What the Hell do you suppose I have left to lose?
(You?)

I'll kill myself_ _
I'll blow my brains onto the wall
See you in Hell,
I will not take this anymore
Now, this is where it ends
This is where it ends, this is where I will draw the line
So, 'scuse me while I end my life...

I'll kill myself_ _

I'll kill myself_ _
See you in Hell
I'll kill myself
See you in Hell
I'll kill myself
See you in Hell
I'll kill myself
See you in Hell
I'll kill myself
See you in Hell
I'll kill myself

I'll kill myself_ _
I'll blow my brains onto the wall
See you in Hell,
I will not take this anymore
This is where it ends, I'll put a bullet in my head
And yes, drop dead
This is where it ends, this is where I will draw the line
Excuse me while,
I kill myself.

*-*_*Sentenced, "Excuse Me While I Kill Myself"*

Oh if only I was that weak. Wish I was sometimes though.


----------



## BluButterfly

"I'm trying to decide which way to go, I think I made a wrong turn back there somewhere"

"But don't go giving into fear 
Stop hiding all alone in there
The show keeps going on and on
But you'll miss the whole damn thing.


----------



## BluButterfly

"Yeah, I'm alive, but it feels like I'm just breathing to death."


----------



## BluButterfly

"My only friend is my misery."
"I don't ever wanna drink again, I just need a friend" (I don't drink, but still.)


----------



## laura024

When you love someone but it goes to waste 
Could it be worse?


----------



## Ernie

"Sun Doesn't Rise" Mushroomhead

Some kind of evidence
Some kind of reason
Why I can't find a way
To begin my life

Somewhere in this dying day
If I can only find a way for my escape
I find it hard to concentrate with all my past mistakes

To begin my life

I can't feel my faith can't recall my crime
I think I sealed my fate along the way I may have lost my mind
I guess we're all damaged in our own way
Alone in our own way
Distant headlights desolate highway

Sun doesn't rise at all
Who knows how far I'll fall
Sun doesn't rise at all
Who knows how far I'll fall

With eyes wide open
I can't recall my crime I think I sealed my fate
I can watch my world evolve
Alone in our own way, I think I sealed my fate
Nothing left to die for
I can't recall my crime I think I sealed my fate
Thoughts inside can make me crawl
Think I sealed my fate
Make me drop down on my knees
Break me down until I question me
Darkness can't destroy my drive

Sun doesn't rise at all
Who knows how far I'll fall
Sun doesn't rise at all
Welcome my downfall
Sun doesn't rise at all

Somewhere in this dying day as I plan my great escape
I find it hard to concentrate while you maintain control
I fold and falter, empty alter, all I gave I pray it makes me whole
I think the brink's around the corner
There's an error in my soul

I can't feel my faith can't recall my crime
I think I sealed my fate along the way I may have lost my mind
I guess we're all damaged in our own way
Alone in our own way
Distant headlights desolate highway

Sun doesn't rise at all
Who knows how far I'll fall
Sun doesn't rise at all
Who knows how far I'll fall

I can't feel my faith
Can't recall my crime
Damaged in our own way
Alone in our own way
Desolate highway


----------



## Ernie

"The War Inside" Mushroomhead

How could such potential go unrealized
The natives speak in tongues and tangled truths while chanting 
diatribes
Somewhere deep down in the subconscious wrapped in riddles lies
The meaning of this life we try to find but only lose our minds

Through my blind desperation soul solely rages on
Social defacing here my replacement comes
Rumors of cutbacks harbored hypocrisy
My heart dwells in darkness
My body imprisons me

Breakdown - All the walls have fallen
My soul solely rages on
Storm the palace seize the crown
Soul solely rages
Whispered winds soon sound the calling
My soul solely rages on
Betray your malice heed your vows
On

Victory misery glory defeat
The war inside pushing me
Brings me to bleed
I thank you all for the laughs
Just like the poison in me
Raise a glass for my father then put me to sleep

Breakdown - All the walls have fallen
My soul solely rages on
Storm the palace seize the crown
Soul solely rages
Whispered winds soon sound the calling
My soul solely rages on
Betray your malice heed your vows
On

Erase those saccharine smiles vague in their sincerity
Lift these veiled chains in an endless race for clarity
Barely hanging on to a faith I'd briefly known
I've seen an angels face, the broken wings on which she'd flown
Emotion fades to faceless as we soon become sedate
Is it time to mourn this loss or is it time to celebrate

Through my blind desperation soul solely rages on
Social defacing here my replacement comes
Rumors of cutbacks harbored hypocrisy
My heart dwells in darkness
My body imprisons me

Breakdown - All the walls have fallen
My soul solely rages on
Storm the palace seize the crown
Soul solely rages
Whispered winds soon sound the calling
My soul solely rages on
Betray your malice heed your vows
On and on and on and on
Soul solely rages on


----------



## Trooper

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah
Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah
Oh oh oh, oh oh ah
Only the lonely, only the lonely

Only the lonely
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know the way I feel tonight
(Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah)
Only the lonely
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know this feeling ain?t right
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)

There goes my baby, there goes my heart
They?re gone forever, so far apart
But only the lonely know why I cry
Only the lonely

Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah
Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah
Oh oh oh, oh oh ah
Only the lonely, only the lonely

Only the lonely
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know the heartaches I?ve been through
(Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah)
Only the lonely
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know I cry and cry for you
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)

Maybe tomorrow, a new romance
No more sorrow but that?s the chance
You?ve got to take, if your lonely heart breaks
Only the lonely
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)

Trooper


----------



## VidaDuerme

Of course I raised to gather courage from those
Lofty tales so tried and true and
If you're able I'd suggest it 'cause this
Modern thought can get the best of you.

This rather simple epitaph can save your hide your falling mind
Fate isn't what we're up against there's no design no flaws to find
There's no design no flaws to find.

*But I learned fast how to keep my head up 'cause I
Know I got this side of me that
Wants to grab the yoke from the pilot and just
Fly the whole mess into the sea.*

--The Shins "Young Pilgrims"


----------



## Ernie

"Born Of Desire" Mushroomhead

Wait 
I Feel So Helpless In This Haze 
Better Days Are Laid To Rest. 
Life's A Test 
World Of Stress. 
Who Is Blessed? 
Can I Get A Little Heart? 
You Know The Deal 
Our Weakness Is We Feel Torn Apart. 
Still We've Got To Keep It Real. 
Born Of Desire 
Conspired Denial 
Be Your Own Messiah Savior, Everything. 
I Am The Liar 
Jester To The Sire 
I Burn With Your Fire 
Walk With Me. 
Pleasing Dreams Are Few And Far 
Between The Good And Badly Needed 
Breaks In Life 
Just So You Don't Hate Yourself 
If You Believe 
In Some Kind Of Masterwork 
This Was All Meant For Something 
I Am Truly Sorry 
Although I'm Really Laughing Inside 
Because I Know 
This All Comes Out To Nothing 
Go On Believe 
Life's Some Kind Of Masterwork 
This Was All Meant For Something 
I'm Sorry, Laughing Inside 
For Nothing 
Sorry, Laughing Inside, 
For Nothing.


----------



## nbtxdude

A repeat from earlier - My Own Worst Enemy...


----------



## Larkspur

Too much, too late or just not enough?
...But nobody cares if you're losing yourself...am I losing myself?!


----------



## Shannanigans

Fast lane, sane, insane this world is running
And I'm walking with a cane
Seek, seek you can be unique
But whatever you do don't let your inside out
But I've got to take a leak

And I know You're alive
And you know I will always try
I could never care less about
What this world has to offer if the price is to die
I'll keep my human spirit alive

Man I'm so weak
Come on over here I'll let you have a peek
Inside my heart cause you're the one I seek
I know I'm slow but wherever I go
I hear your steps echo

Will I try to hide away in the secret space of my heart
Will I try in time
Will I try with my feet on the ground of shadows
But my hands towards the light
Will I try in time

Your eyes
Are always there
Your eyes
Are what I came for

Your eyes
Drive away my fear
Your eyes
I could just stand there and adore

Stop just right there
Everything has to stop to steal time
For whom I want to be near
Yes I do care and I love the love we share

Will I try...

Seems there is nothing to remind me of peace down here
So how come that all I feel is joy


----------



## Infexxion

"Now close this chapter move on
Just one last time and I'm gone
Keep telling myself that it's under control
And that's a lie I damn well know"


----------



## Noll

_Radiohead - Packt Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box

_*After years of waiting
Nothing came
As your life flashed before your eyes
You realize

I'm a reasonable man, get off, get off, get off my case 
I'm a reasonable man, get off my case, get off my case

After years of waiting
After years of waiting
Nothing came
And you realize you're looking in, looking in the wrong place

I'm a reasonable man, get off my case, get off my case
I'm a reasonable man, get off my case, get off my case 
get off my case
I'm a reasonable man, get off my case, get off my case 
get off my case

After years of waiting

You're a reasonable man
Get off our case, get off my case, get off my case
I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case, get off my case, get off my case

I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case, get off my case, get off my case
I'm a reasonable man,
Get off my case, get off my case, get off my case*

And it has a nice beat, too!


----------



## stranger25

Well your eyes are like diamonds
and they shine right through
oh they shine right through

I need somebody
somebody like you
everybody needs somebody

oh yeah

I need somebody
hey what about you
we all need somebody


----------



## RoseAngel23

She never slows down.
She doesn't know why but she knows that when she's all alone, feels like its all coming down
She won't turn around
The shadows are long and she fears if she cries that first tear, the tears will not stop raining down

[CHORUS]
So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day, whats lost can be found
You stand in the rain

She won't make a sound
Alone in this fight with herself and the fears whispering if she stands she'll fall down
She wants to be found
The only way out is through everything she's running from wants to give up and lie down.
[From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/s/superchick-lyrics/stand-in-the-rain-lyrics.html]

[CHORUS]
So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day, whats lost can be found
You stand in the rain

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
Stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day, whats lost can be found

[CHORUS]
So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day, whats lost can be found
You stand in the rain

"*Stand in the Rain" By Superchick*


----------



## Nefury

Tonight, make me unstoppable.


----------



## Noll

*Korn - Tearjerker*

_Well I wish there was someone
Well I wish there was someone to love me
When I used to be someone
and I knew there was someone that loved me
as I sit here frozen alone
even ghosts get tired and go home
as they crawl back under the stones

And I wish there was something
please tell me there's something better
and I wish there was something more than this 
Saturated loneliness

and I wish I could feel it
and I wish I could steal it
abduct it, corrupt it
but I never can, it's just 
Saturated loneliness

Does the silence get lonely
Does the silence get lonely
Who knows?
I've been hearing it tell me
I've been hearing it tell me, "go home"
'cause the freaks are playing tonight
they packed up and turned out the lights

And I wish there was something
please tell me theres something better
and I wish there was something more than this
Saturated loneliness

and I wish I could feel it
and I wish I could steal it
abduct it, corrupt it
but I never can, it's just
saturated loneliness

and the bathwaters cold
and this life's getting old

and I wish I could feel it
and I wish I could feel it
and I wish I could steal it
abduct it, corrupt it

and I wish I could feel it
and I wish I could steal it
and I wish I could feel it
abduct it, corrupt it
but I never can,
I never can 
never can
never can
never can_


----------



## dustbunnies

I never meant to wither

I wanted to be tall

Like a fool, left the river

And watched my branches fall.


Old and thirsty, i longed for the flood

To come back around

To the cactus in the valley,

That's about to crumble down


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Shannanigans

I'm Missing You
since you been away I've been down and lonely
since you've been away I've been thinking of you
trying to understand the reason you left me
what were you going through
I'm missing you tell me why the road turns.


----------



## BrokenStars

"The simplest things became the hardest part now.
The easiest parts have taken all my dreams.
I'm afraid I'll never be okay, I'm scared I can't be happy.
This silence of fear is not a way to be sincere.
And it's a way to cope, a way to deal, but not for me when I can't feel.
The subtleties that make me want to be alive and not a statue. 
Breathe the air, be here to talk to. I'm afraid."​


----------



## atticusfinch

he don't want to dine alone and she don't want to die alone and he wants to eat to live.


----------



## Nefury

I had a bad day today
nothing didn't go my way
just another 24 hours
I've gotta do something productive
so I've got one thing to smile for


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Even though your skies are blue 
you're drowning up my bed
How can I get any rest now?


----------



## rawrguy

Nobody said it was easy
It's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be this hard

Oh, take me back to the start.


----------



## Noll

Mortal Love - I Want To Die
_
I'm too tired of this life
All I need is my big sleep
You are so far away
You love someone else

Another day passed me by
Another day filled with pain
You are not here
You're with someone else

I love you to death
You love someone else
So I just wanna die

Create hate
I hate myself for loving you

"We have touched for the last time
You are long gone, in love with someone else
I now fear nothing but life itself
And I have learned that living is just a slow way to die
I do not believe in life or in love anymore.
The joy I feel are the joys of emptiness
I hate myself for loving you
The fear I feel night after night has developed into a disease
No-one can see the emptiness in my eyes.
To escape life itself now seems the only solution
With relief i look foward of letting go of the pain
Finally... there is peace in my soul
To lie dead without a concern , without a tear,
You own my heart
And life without you is so imensly painful
Just to think of you, talk about you, dream of you makes tears stream down
my face
I cannot imagine happiness without your beautiful smile, your angelic face,
your wonderful body and your good heart:
You are everything , I am nothing
I want to die
But really... I am already dead"

I will not live _


----------



## njodis

got no use for psychiatry
I can talk to the voices in my head for free
mood swings like an axe into those around me
my tongue is a double agent


----------



## Lucius

> *"There must be some way out of here," said the joker to the thief,
> "There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.
> Businessmen, they drink my wine, plowmen dig my earth,
> None of them along the line know what any of it is worth."*
> 
> "No reason to get excited," the thief, he kindly spoke,
> "There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke.
> But you and I, we've been through that, and this is not our fate,
> So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late."
> 
> All along the watchtower, princes kept the view
> While all the women came and went, barefoot servants, too.
> Outside in the distance a wildcat did growl,
> Two riders were approaching, the wind began to howl.


I guess I am more the joker than the thief.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Ever do nothing and gain nothing from it?
Ever feel stupid and then know that you really are? 
Ever think you're smart and then find out you aren't?
Ever play the fool and then find out you're worse?
Ever look at a flower and hate it?
Ever see a couple kissing and get sickened by it?
Ever wish the human race didn't exist 
And then realize you're one too?

_Flipper - Ever_


----------



## luctus

I am sad today
I wanna play with my razor blades
I am drowned, I'm sinking 
And the truth is my choke, is my gain

But I, I could run away
I can feel it 
I can feel the day
I, I could run away 
I can feel it
I feel that day coming

I feel bad today
I want to play but the skies are grey
I am bound, I'm broken 
And defeated, it is my new name


----------



## Mileena

_feeling:_
That the grass is always greener on the other side
The neighbour's got a new car that you wanna drive
And when time is running out you wanna stay alive
_advice is almost always useless:_
We all live under the same sky
We all will live, we all will die
There is no wrong, there is no right
The circle only has one side

Jelousy's a *****. I'd still rather hate others than face the fact that it's myself that I hate.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I have faced it, a life wasted. 
I'm never going back again. 
I escaped it,a life wasted. 
I'm never going back again. 
Having tasted, a life wasted. 
I'm never going back again.


----------



## Rest or Real?

All my life has been a dream
An endless nightmare it seems
Tonight's the night, yes this is the end
You've heard it before, this is what I said

I think about gone yesterdays
All the things that people would say
Tonight's the night, I'm gonna find the truth
Tonight's the night. goodbye to you


Because I can't take it anymore
No, I can't make it anymore
Don't say nothing cause baby there ain't no more
Just leave your flowers by the door

You can't see me now, cause I'm in the day
It's all over, no one left to pay
I'm finally happy with no yesterday
I'm still alive, but I'm in the grave.


----------



## LauraLaurent

Story of a man,
Who decided not to breathe.
Turned red, purple, then blue.
Colorful indeed.
No matter how his friends begged,
Well, he would not concede,
And now he's dead.
You see, cause everybody knows,
You got to breathe.

But, oh God, 
Under the weight of life,
Things seem brighter on the other side...


----------



## Losteagle

*EVANESCENCE -* *"Exodus"*

My black backpack's stuffed with broken dreams
20 bucks should get me through the week
Never said a word of discontentment
Fought it a thousand times but now
I'm leaving home

Here in the shadows 
I'm safe
I'm free 
I've nowhere else to go but
I cannot stay where I don't belong

Two months pass by and it's getting cold
I know I'm not lost 
I am just alone
But I won't cry
I won't give up
I can't go back now
Waking up is knowing who you really are

Show me the shadow where true meaning lies
So much more dismay in empty eyes


----------



## rawrguy

*Nine Days*

This is the story of a girl
Who cried a river and drowned the whole world
And while she looked so sad in photographs
I absolutely love her
When she smiles


----------



## Katatonic

"Clean Today" by Katatonia

_all the white lights falling
the blue lights are falling
night is warm
came down with a promise
I have my best shirt on
I lower myself now
it is a way to forget
of last year's failure

WILL THE STREETLIGHTS REFLECT ME WELL ENOUGH
AM I TRANSPARENT WHEN I AM CLEAN
WILL THE DARKNESS AROUND ME BE SO STRONG
THAT THERE IS NO WAY I CAN BE SEEN

boys will we become
heroes of this night
or am I just happy
whenever not sober
I cleaned myself well
clean today

and when I pause for a breath
I see millions like me_


----------



## Noll

*James Blunt - I Really Want You*

_Many prophets preach on bended knee. 
Many clerics wasted wine. 
Do the bloodied sheets 
on those cobbled streets 
mean I have wasted time?

Are there silver shores on paradise? 
Can I come in from the cold? 
I killed a man in a far away land, 
my enemy I'm told.

I really want you to really want me 
but I really don't know 
if you can do that. 
(I really want you) 
I know you want to know what's right 
but I know it's so hard 
for you to do that. 
(I really want you) 
(and) Time's running out as often it does 
and often dictates 
that you can't do that. 
(I really want you) 
Fate can't break this feeling inside, 
that's burning up through my veins.

I really want you, 
I really want you, 
I really want you now.

No matter what I say or do, 
the message isn't getting through, 
and you're listening to the sound 
of my breaking heart. 

I really want you, 
I really want you.

Is a poor man rich in solitude? 
Or will mother earth complain? 
Did the beggar pray for a sunny day 
but Lady Luck for rain?

They say a million people bow and scrape 
to an effigy of gold. 
I saw life begin 
and the ship we're in 
and history unfold.

I really want you to really want me 
but I really don't know 
if you can do that. 
(I really want you) 
I know you want to know what's right 
but I know it's so hard 
for you to do that. 
(I really want you) 
(and) Time's running out as often it does 
and often dictates 
that you can't do that. 
(I really want you) 
Fate can't break this feeling inside, 
that's burning up through my veins.

I really want you, 
I really want you, 
I really want you now.

No matter what I say or do, 
the message isn't getting through, 
and you're listening to the sound 
of my breaking heart.

No matter what I say or do, 
the message isn't getting through, 
and you're listening to the sound 
of my breaking heart_


----------



## Stile

*Message From Kathlene, Alkaline Trio*

I guess I'll always stop and see you 
and we'll run into each other's lives
Yeah, I guess. Although it tears me up inside.
Everytime it burns my eyes with tears.
But I know you're worth the pain.
I've so much more to gain by waiting for you.

You're going away but you're not going far
so if he decides to leave you alone and crying,
you know I'm still here, the faithful one,
waiting for a message from Kathlene
Then I'll come.. faster..
than I ever thought that I could run..
Cause I... 
I need you more than I ever thought that I could need someone
Someone Someone Someone else

I know I will always stop and see you
and we'll run into each other's f*cked up lives
Yeah, I guess. Although it tears me up inside.
Everytime it burns my eyes with tears.
But your waking up is the start of my lost cause.
And then you decide to leave me alone and crying.
But you know I'm still here, the faithful one,
waiting for a message from Kathlene
Then I'll come.. faster..
than I ever thought that I could run..
Cause I... 
I need you more than I ever thought that I could need someone
Someone Someone Someone else


----------



## mcmuffinme

speed trials by elliott smith. god, i love that man.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Jessie203

Just skin
Oh yeah, you're skin and bones
Turned into something beautiful
You know for you I'd bleed myself dry
You know for you I'd bleed myself dry..


-Yellow is such a nice song.. reminds me I have a soul


----------



## Reinvented

Take me away 
A million miles away from here 
Take me away 
Find a place for you and me 
You're taking me higher 
High as I could be 
Take me away 
Forever you and me 
Take me away


----------



## Devil

(one by technoir NOT Depeche mode)
Come on and lay with me
Come on and lie to me
Tell me you love me
Say I'm the only one

Experiences have a lasting impression
But words once spoken
Don't mean a lot now
Belief is the way
The way of the innocent
And when I say innocent
I should say naive

So lie to me
But do it with sincerity
Make me listen
Just for a minute
Make me think
There's some truth in it

Come on and lay with me
Come on and lie to me
Tell me you love me
Say I'm the only one

Promises made for convenience
Aren't necessarily
What we need
Truth is a word
That's lost its meaning
The truth has become
Merely half-truth

So lie to me
Like they do it in the factory
Make me think
That at the end of the day
Some great reward
Will be coming my way

Come on and lay with me
Come on and lie to me
Tell me you love me
Say I'm the only one


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I want to be your dominated love slave,
I want to be the one who takes the pain,
You can Spank me when I do not behave,
Smack me in the forehead with a chain.

Cause I love, feeling dirty
And I love, feeling cheap
And I love it when you hurt me,
So drive those staples deep.


___

It's an old greenday song, I'm not a pervert.

Or am I?!:sus


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*The Posies - Definite Door*

And if you fail to see the point
Of doubting all you do
Don't forget to blame yourself
There's nothing else for you...

Say goodbye to your friends and family
Pack your promises silently
Funny how they forget to tell you
This is all you will ever be

This is all you will ever be now
This is all you will ever be
This is all you will ever be now
This is all you will ever be...


----------



## Jessie203

Jeux... sans... fron-ti-ères


----------



## prudence

Have you ever had sex with a Pharaoh?
I put the ***** in a sarcophagus
Now she claiming I bruised her esophagus


----------



## Jessie203

shut up
shut up
shut up
shut up
you're saturating me
how could i let this bring me back to my knees!!!!!

(Undertow- tool!!!! )


----------



## spidercentz

My life is brilliant
Your life's a joke
You're just pathetic
You're always broke

Your homemade Star Trek uniform
Really ain't impressing me
You're suffering from delusions of
Adequacy

You're pitiful
You're pitiful
You're pitiful
It's true

Never had a date
That you couldn't inflate
And you smell repulsive too
What a bummer being you

Well you just can't dance
And forget romance
Everybody you know
Still calls you "Fartypants"

But you'll always have a job
Well, I mean
As long as you still can work
That Slurpee machine

You're pitiful
You're pitiful
You're pitiful
It's true

You're half undressed
Eating chips off your chest
While you're playin' Halo 2
Noone's classier than you

La la la la
La la la la
La la la la
Loser

You're pitiful
You're pitiful
You're pitiful
It's true

Your dog would much rather
Play fetch by itself
You still live with your mom
And you're forty two

Guess you'll never grow a clue
Well, it just sucks to be you


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I need a friend
Please be my companion
I don't want to be
Left alone with my sanity


----------



## Jessie203

You've given into all these.. reckless dark desires
You're lying to yourself again
Suicidal imbecile
You're pounding on a fault line
What will it take to get through to you precious?
Why would I, why would I
Why would I want to watch you..
Disconnect and self-destruct one bullet at a time!
What's your rush now??
Everyone will have his day to die!


----------



## luctus

Cater to the hollow
Someone fill their need
Cause we all need
A little understanding
Cause you don't have to
Be cut in order to bleed

A blood red bracelet

This casket in my closet
Her skeleton is running free
And i'm just
Where i need to be


----------



## StevenGlansberg

And if you feel just like a tourist in the city you were born
then it's time to go


----------



## trendyfool

The hunted look, the haunted grace 
The empty laugh that you cultivate 
You fall into that false embrace 
And kiss the air about her face 
Who do you think you are? 
The tres bon mots you almost quote from your 
quiver of literary darts 
A thousand or so tuneless violins thrilling your cheap 
little heart 
Who do you think you are? 

My cigarette burns right down to the ash, my coffee 
cup is unstained 
The waiter hovers close at hand 
His courtesy strained 

Who do you think you are? 
I close with my regards 
Well I'm the red-face gentleman 
Caught in this picture postcard 
Who do you think you are? 

Trying my best to make the best of your absence 
Though the joke gets tired and sordid 
Sea-shell hearts get trampled under foot 
Punchlines unrewarded 

But even at this distance it's not easy to accept 
The vision that I chase returns when I least expect it 
I've fallen from your tired embrace 
I kiss the air around the place that should be your face.


----------



## x3 Misaki

Who's to say you'll have to go? (I could go all night.)
Well say you'll have to go. (I could go all...)
To hell with you and all your friends.
To hell with you and all your friends, it's on.


----------



## Noll

I'll never be what you need
Can't help at all
My love was so beautiful
But now I'm ugly


----------



## prudence

All that I want is keeping it easy

It's what I want
That's easy
It's getting it
That's complicated


----------



## viv

This **** is making me tired, it's making me tired, it's making me tired. Mama's gonna go out in style, go out in style.


----------



## Infexxion

You never dreamed you'd have to live your life so guarded
Cause they'll find a way to make you feel discarded
Things have changed you've become a complication
Can't make it through another day's humiliation


----------



## MindOverMood

I'm just saying you can do better
Tell me have you heard that lately?​


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

I could stick around and get along with you
HELLO! (Oh, Oh, Oh)
It doesn't really mean that I'm into you
HELLO! (Oh, Oh, Oh)
You're alright, but I'm here darling to enjoy the party
Don't get too excited 'cause that's all you'll get from
Yeah, I think you're cute but really you should know....
I just came to say HELLO! 

Martin Solveig Ft. Dragonette - Hello
(though I apply it more to having a crush that you don't want to find out that you like them, so you're pretending that you don't, yet you're being so obvious that you think HELLO!?!)

as opposed to taking it the literal way....


----------



## crimsoncora

While we're living
The dreams we have as children
Fade away 
- - -Oasis, "Fade Away"


----------



## UltraShy

I was looking back on my life
And all the things I've done to me
I'm still looking for the answers
I'm still searching for the key
The wreckage of my past keeps haunting me
It just won't leave me alone
I still find it all a mystery
Could it be a dream?
The Road To Nowhere leads to me


----------



## Noll

I don't leave the house much
I don't like being around people
Makes me nervous and weird
I don't like going to shows either
It's better for me to stay home
Some might think it means I hate people
But that's not quite right


----------



## VidaDuerme

Call it impulsive, call it compulsive, call it insane;
but when I'm surrounded I just can't stop.

It's a matter of instinct, it's a matter of conditioning,
It's a matter of fact.

--'Brian Wilson' by the Barenaked Ladies​


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*Mogwai - Cody*

And the way it is, I could leave it all
And I ask myself, would you care at all


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Everytime I see your face
Everytime you look my way
It's like it all falls into place
Everything feels right

_Simple Plan from back when I was like 12. I used to love these guys :lol The rest of the song is irrelevant.._


----------



## Orchid20

Giving free will, but within certain limitation
I cannot will myself to limitless mutation
I cannot know what I would be if I were not me
I can only guess me
So when I say that I know me, how can I know that?
_What kind of spider understands arachnophobia?_
I have my senses and my sense of having senses.
Do I got them, or they me?


----------



## Marlon

I face these as a soldier would
but useless is my war
the innocence that smiles today
tomorrow will be lying

Who is it that really dies when all the people look at me?
And I'm twisting my fingers in my hair
while a mirror reflects me


----------



## pixies

Well he never bleeds and he never *****
And he never leaves 'cause he's got bad luck.
Well he never reads and he never draws.
And he never sleeps 'cause he's got bad luck, yeah

I'm a stain, I'm a stain, I'm a stain, I'm a stain
Ugh....


----------



## Jessie203

Forgive me father, why should you bother now?
Forgive me father, why should you bother now?

Forgive me father, why should you bother?
Try honesty, Try honesty
Hop in your dumptruck, reverse for good luck
Ride over me, Ride over me
Take on the whole world, fight with the young girls
Die tragedy, Die Tragedy
Call me a cheapskate, come on for pete's sake
Cry Agony, Cry Agony


----------



## 266x

Can I, can I save you from you
Cause you know there's something
Missing and that champagne you've
Been sipping not supposed to make you
Different all the time.

It's starting to feel like the wrong thing
To do, cause with all that recognition
It gets hard for you to listen to the things
That I must say to make you mine.
But live girl, have some fun girl. We'll be fine
Trying to convince myself I found one
Making a mistake I never learned from!

I swear, I always fall for your type 
For your type.
Tell me why, I always fall for your type
For your type.
I just cant explain this **** at all

i believe in people like you

-- Fall For Your Type - Jamie Foxx and Drake.. damn females.


----------



## Jessie203

Gold lion's going to tell me where the light is
Gold lion's going to tell me where the light is
Take our hands out of control
Take our hands out of control
Now tell me what you saw
Tell me what you saw
There was a crowd of seeds
Inside
Outside
I must have done a dozen each
It was the height I grew
The weight, the shell was crushing you
I've been around a few
Tell me what you saw
I'll tell you what, too

Gold lion's going to tell me where the light is
Gold lion's going to tell me where the light is
Take our hands out of control
Take our hands out of control

Outside
Inside
This is a moon without a tide
We'll build a fire in your eyes
We'll build a fire
When the colors
Getting brighter
Cold desire
Makes the moon without a tide
Tell me what you saw
I'll tell you what, too


----------



## Fantas Eyes

And I hope you don't save some other girl
Don't forget, don't forget about me.
I'm far away but I'll never let you go
I'm lovestruck and looking out the window
Don't forget, don't forget where I'll be
Right here wishing the flowers were from you 
Wishing the card was from you 
Wishing the call was from you 
'Cause I've loved you from the very first day


----------



## trendyfool

Doesn’t matter about the time we take
Doesn’t matter about the lies we make
Go slow

I think of how you’re making me mad
I think of all the love we had
Feel so

Always question never quenching your thirst
Let me die when I lie to you first
I follow

When I’m with you it’s from within
I know you can see through my skin
I’m hollow

I need you to feed me once more
I need you like I needed before
I’ll grow

I’m floating I’m flying I’m dying
I’m floating I’m flying I’m dying

I said you needed like you needed before
Said I didn't know what feeling was for
Said you need me that you meet at five
You don’t show I don’t I’m alive
My pulse slow
My pulse slow

Treat me like I swear this was true
I'm hollow

I’m floating I’m flying I’m dying
I’m floating I’m flying I’m dying

I’m floating I’m flying I’m dying
I’m floating I’m flying I’m dying


----------



## Noll

I'd like to be with you
I guess you always knew
Still I'm all alone


----------



## Squirrelevant

I’m feeling in a shaky frame of mind
The look on my face, this is like a new beginning
Believing if I get it wrong this time
Floating in space I’ll see the pieces spinning to the ground

When I dreamt a careless dream
There was nothing there to stop me
Now I see it on a screen
Such a careless aim has shot me to the ground

On a screen I can see it now
A thousand pieces
I can see them falling down


----------



## The Awkward One

I have two that I can currently relate to...

Is it enough to love?
Is it enough to breathe?
Somebody rip my heart out
And leave me here to bleed
Is it enough to die?
Somebody save my life
I'd rather be anything but ordinary please.
_- Avril lavigne, Anything But Ordinary._

She can't see the way your eyes light up when you smile
She'll never notice how you stop and stare whenever she walks by
And you can't see me wantin you the way you want her
But you are everything to me

And I just wanna show you
She don't even know you
She's never gonna love you like I want to
You just see right through me but if you only knew me
We could be a beautiful miracle unbelievable instead of just invisible

There's a fire inside of you that can't help but shine through
She's never gonna see the light
No matter what you do
And all I think about is how to make you think of me
And everything that we could be
_- Taylor Swift, Invisible._

^ That one's been my song for about 2 years now.


----------



## Reinvented

We're gonna learn sometimes
We're gonna fall sometimes
We're gonna get burnt sometimes
But we can always start again.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*Him - In Joy And Sorrow*

There's no cure for the pain
No shelter from the rain
All our prayers seem to fail


----------



## jingybopa

Rehearsals for Retirement

By Phil Ochs

The days grow longer for smaller prizes
I feel a stranger to all surprises
You can have them I don't want them
I wear a different kind of garment
In my rehearsals for retirement

The lights are cold again they dance below me
I turn to old friends they do not know me
All but the beggar he remembers
I put a penny down for payment
In my rehearsals for retirement

Had I known the end would end in laughter
I tell my daughter it doesn't matter

The stage is tainted with empty voices
The ladies painted they have no choices
I take my colors from the stable
They lie in tatters by the tournament
In my rehearsals for retirement

Where are the armies who killed a country
And turned a strong man into a baby
No comes the rabble they are welcome
I wait in anger and amusement
In my rehearsals for retirement

Had I known the end would end in laughter
Still I tell my daughter that it doesn't matter

Farewell my own true love, farewell my fancy
Are you still owin' me love, though you failed me
But one last gesture for her pleasure
I'll paint your memory on the monument
In my rehearsals for retirement


----------



## Noll

*Blackfield - Where Is My Love?*_

Endless fields of emptiness in my dark and wounded heart
Where is my love?

The freezing moment when you turned your head and waved goodbye_ _
Where is my love?

Even all the biggest storms can't take my pain away_ _
Where is my love?
Noisy happy people crossing streets from side to side
Where is my love?

I gave you everything I could but you want the stars_ _
Where is my love?
Endless fields of emptiness in my dark and wounded heart
Where is my love?

Even all the biggest storms can't take my pain away_ _
Where is my love?
Noisy happy people crossing streets from side to side
Where is my love?_


----------



## Northern Lights

"Save me from this mad gone world
Save me from myself
Save me from this mad gone world
I need help
Save me from this mad gone world
Save me from decisions
Save me from this mad gone world
And indecision

One million minutes 
One million nights
One million dreams I've had
And a million fights
Livin' in a mad gone world, livin' blind.
Livin' with this worldly madness,
Just a state of mind"

- Over Kill "Mad gone World"


----------



## Noll

The lyrics are actually in swedish, but I'll translate them. (Lifelover - Totus Anctus)

Sure, there is optimism in my head
but nothing worth mentioning, as it's drowned
in thousand tonnes of pessimistic reflections
and ten thousand icecold punches in the face


----------



## uffie

I think I understand these thoughts
(I'm thinking everything's a feeling)
Lay in bed all day just to be with you
talk all night while staring at a ceiling
came up with this off of a notion
still can't sleep cause of all the stupid motion
want you with me
so you can see this
say it again and know that I mean it

​


----------



## Jessie203

Everyone's got a reason to say..
Put the past away!

Could you put the past away?


----------



## caflme

I Won't Back Down

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

Well I won't back down
No I won't back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down
No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin me down
gonna stand my ground
... and I won't back down

Chorus:
(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
and I won't back down

Well I know what's right, I got just one life
in a world that keeps on pushin me around
but I'll stand my ground
...and I won't back down

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
(I won't back down)
and I won't back down...

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(I won't back down)
hey I won't back down
(and I won't back down)
hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down)
hey I will stand my ground
(and I won't back down)
and I won't back down
(I won't back down)
No I won't back down...


----------



## Noll

This world rejects me
This world threw me away
This world never gave me a chance
This world's gonna have to pay


----------



## awkwardface

In my life, why do I smile
At people who I'd much rather kick in the eye?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

From green to red our days pass by
waiting for a sign to tell us why.
Are we dancing all alone?
Collect some stars to shine for you,
and start today cause there are only a few.
The sign of times my friend.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

awkwardface said:


> In my life, why do I smile
> At people who I'd much rather kick in the eye?


I was looking for a job and then I found a job, and heaven knows I'm miserable now!!

Ahh good old Smiths. I went away from all this type of music because it only depressed me more. The right music should lift you up, while also being able to relate to it in a way that does not bring you down, and it gives you the energy to face your life 

Just my two cents worth!


----------



## stats girl

I don't know if I've ever been good enough I'm a little bit rusty and I think my head is caving in. And I don't know if I've ever been really loved by a hand that's touched me and I feel like somethings gonna give 
Matchbox 20- push


----------



## noyadefleur

I wouldn't have to feel like this if you'd only understand.


----------



## Aloysius

My, my, my, I'm so happy, I'm gonna join the band
We are gonna dance and sing in celebration, We are in the promised land.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Well it chewed us up and spat us out
Stumbling into daylight
And we learned what dreams are all about
Let us not pretend
I swallowed everything you said
A constant stream of poison
And the blindest visions filled my head
Rejoicing in the dark

And when my spirit flies
I still touch the stars
And when my spirit flies
I know it won't last

Well I've drowned in every shade of blue
Now I know that it's all over
And there's nothing I can say or do
To rearrange the past
For one brief moment in that time
We caught a glimpse of freedom
And I will be dissatisfied
Until I'm there again

And when my spirit flies
I still touch the stars
And when my spirit flies
I know it won't last

Step outside you can almost see an Alaskan sunrise
Like a veil it will lift your consciousness over again
There were times when I lost all touch with the world and its sorrows
In the end only doubt and wasted emotion remain

Well it chewed us up and spat us out
Stumbling into daylight
And we learned what dreams are all about
Let us not pretend

And when my spirit flies
I still touch the stars
And when my spirit flies
I know it won't last


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I want to be a good woman
And I want for you to be a good man.
This is why I will be leaving
And this is why I can't see you no more.
I will miss your heart so tender 
And I will love this love forever.

I don't want be a bad woman
And I can't stand to see you be a bad man.
I will miss your heart so tender
And I will love this love forever.

And this is why I am leaving
And this is why I can't see you no more.
This is why I am lying when I say
That I don't love you no more.

Cause I want (to) be a good woman
And I want for you to be a good man.


Just swap man with woman and vice versa.


----------



## CowboyBebop

When I walk in crowded rooms
I feel as if it is my doom
I know that I don't belong
In that room I see her
I see her and she's with him
I turn and then I'm gone

Don't call me up 'cause I'm not home
My whereabouts are now unknown
I vanished from all your joy
I'm the disappearing boy


----------



## BluButterfly

Have you ever had a broken heart
Felt so much pain
Lived in so much darkness
Thought you'd never see the light again
Have you ever yearned from deep within
When you see others laughing
That just for one second
You could be them

I lived life hiding behind the curtain
Never knowing for certain when I'd be free
I lived life as my shadow
Hoping that the pain would go
But all the time I was hiding from me.
_______________________________________________
Oh what's left of me
I beg you desperately
Cause me to agree with what I know is best for me
Please save me from myself
I need You to save me from myself
Please save me from myself so I can heal.

The choices that Ive made
Oh have been nothing but mistakes
What a wasted use of space
Should I die before I wake?


----------



## Infexxion

Try to read off a letter that's falling apart
The sun and the moon I count sheep
Escape like an animal I'm ready for my sleepless stroll


----------



## StarlightSonic

_Sometimes I dont wanna be better
Sometimes I cant be put back together
Sometimes I find it hard to believe
Theres someone else who could be
Just as messed up as me_


----------



## Fluffy

"And this is how it hurts when I,
I pretend I don't feel any pain"


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I just wanted you to know 
I think about you every night
When I fall asleep
You are in my dreams
Just like in a movie
The one you want to see
With a happy ending


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I can only build if I tear the walls down
even if it breaks me I won't let it make me frown
I'm fallin' but no matter how hard I hit the ground
I'll still smile


----------



## rockyraccoon

Weary blues from waitin'
Lord, I've been waitin' too long
These blues have got me cryin'
Oh, sweet ma-a-ma, please come home.

The snow falls 'round my window
But it can't chill my heart
God knows it died the day you left
My dream world fell a part.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I'd tell you I miss you
But I don't know how


----------



## StarlightSonic

_Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you_ _
Why do I love you?
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you?_


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I remember
Entering you
Entering you

I'm gonna be drunk, so drunk at your wedding (x4)


----------



## bittertaste

*"Shake the Disease"
Depeche Mode*
[...]
Cant you see it's misery
And Torture for me
When I'm misunderstood
Try as hard as you can
I tried as hard I could
To make you see
How important it is for me
Here is a plea
From my heart to you
Nobody knows me
As well as you do
You know how hard it is for me
To shake the disease
That takes hold of my tongue in situations like these
Understand me

Some people have to be
permenantly together
Lovers devoted
to each other forever
Now I got things to do
and I said before
That I know you have to
When I'm not there
In spirit I'll be there

Here is a plea
From my heart to you
Nobody knows me
As well as you do
You know how hard it is for me
To shake the disease
That takes hold of my tongue in situations like these
Understand me

Here is a plea
From my heart to you
Nobody knows me
As well as you do
You know how hard it is for me.

To shake the disease
That takes hold of my tongue in situations like this...


----------



## foe

_Some things will never change
They stand there looking backwards
Half unconscious from the pain

They may seem rearranged
In the backwater swirling, there is
something that will never change_


----------



## StarlightSonic

_What if I died tomorrow?
Would you miss me here?
What if I cried tomorrow?
Would you shed your tears?

Every time you think about the things you said
Remind yourself I'm gone. ( I'm gone...)

I hope you take this as a lesson learned.
Tomorrow isn't promised (Nothing's promised...)_


----------



## Hideko

Modern World- The Jam

This is a modern world - This is the modern world
What kind of a fool do you think I am?
You think I know nothing of the modern world
All my life has been the same
I've learned to live by hate and pain
It's my inspiration drive -
I've learned more than you'll ever know
Even at school I felt quite sure
That one day I would be on top
And I'd look down upon the map
The teachers that said I'd be nothing
This is the modern world that I've learnt about
This is the modern world, we don't need no one
To tell us what's right or wrong -
Say what you like 'cause I don't care
I know where I am and going to
It's somewhere I won't preview
Don't have to explain myself to you
I don't give two ****s about your review


----------



## prudence

Oh Jesus, Christ Almighty,
Do I feel alright? No, not slightly. 
I wanna get a flat, I know I can afford it
It's just the bureaucrats that won't give me a mortgage.
It's very funny, 'cause I got your ****ing money
And I'm never gonna get it, just 'cause of my bad credit.


I wish I could, change the ways 
Of the world, make it a nice place
Until that day, I guess we stay
Doin' what we do, screwin' who we screw.


----------



## Squirrelevant

So many feelings pent up in here
Left alone I'm with the one I most fear
I'm sick and I'm tired of reasoning
Just want to break out, shake of this skin

I can't escape myself

All my problems loom larger than life
I can't swallow another slice
Seems like my shadow marks every stride
Can I learn to live with what's trapped inside?

I can't escape myself

So many feelings pent up in here
Left alone I'm with the one I most fear
I'm sick and I'm tired of reasoning
Just want to break out, shake of this skin

I can't escape myself
I can't escape myself
I can't escape myself


----------



## noyadefleur

Oh, I'm such a bore, I'm such a bore
I don't do anything anymore
I just count these ceiling tiles falling through my floor

Sorry, I really lost my head
I'm sorry, I really lost my head
But you know those words that you said
They get stuck here in my head
And this feeling I dread, it makes me wish I was dead
Or just alone instead, I'll be alone instead
I don't need anyone in my bed
Just these ceiling tiles falling through my head


----------



## Infexxion

Cause I know I can't let go,
Am I just dead and lonely?
I'm stuck and incomplete,
Still I know, I must 
Carry on, carry on
Leave it all behind.
Carry on when you're wrong,
Am I dying inside?
Close my eyes to remind,
How you look when you smile,
Carry on when you're wrong,
I'll pretend I'm alright


----------



## Marlon

Hiding all my fear
My nightmare is becoming real
Come on, take a look at me
I'm a loser

Hiding all my crimes and then
Forgetting all my ideas
Take a look at me
I'm a loser


----------



## uffie

I spoke to myself in the mirror for awhile tonight.
I made a promise that I would never **** up having you in my life.
To be honest 
I think your my favorite girl I ever met


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*Nirvana - Milk It*

_Look on the bright side_
_Suicide_
_Lost eyesight_
_I'm on your side_
_Angel left-wing_
_Right-wing_
_Broken wing_
_Lack of iron and/or sleeping_


----------



## BuzzAldrin

So I'll hold my breath, cross my fingers
because I just want to be with you.
Hold my breath, cross my fingers
because I will always love you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*Pete Doherty - At the Flophouse*

_I'm so sorry if I neglected you
I mean you no harm, mean you no harm
And I'm so sorry if I disrespected you
Mean you no harm_


----------



## StarlightSonic

_I'm not sick, but I'm not well
And I'm so hot cause I'm in hell
I'm not sick, but I'm not well

Paranoia, paranoia
Everybody's comin' to get me
Just say you never met me_


----------



## Infexxion

Lay down, my friend.
Close your eyes, breathe in,
And I'll take you there and back again.


----------



## prudence

can't go on
can't go back


----------



## FRWL

_Time, time, time, see what's become of me 
While I looked around 
For my possibilities 
I was so hard to please 
But look around, leaves are brown 
And the sky is a hazy shade of winter 
...
Look around, leaves are brown 
There's a patch of snow on the ground..._






The only difference is I don't drink vodka. Strange for russian, huh?


----------



## StarlightSonic

_What hurts the most
Was being so close
And having so much to say
And watching you walk away
And never knowing
What could have been
And not seeing that loving you
Is what I was tryin' to do_


----------



## BuzzAldrin

_You're my air, when I feel I can't breathe
Catching me, when I'm tripping over my feet
We'll get through this together
You're my smile, when I just want to cry
Make it all better as you kiss my sad eyes 
I'm giving you my forever and ever_


----------



## FallenRepublic

This town is colder now, i think its sick of us
Its time to make our move, im shaking off the rust
Ive got my heart set on anywhere but here
Im staring down myself, counting up the years

Steady hands just take the wheel
Every glance is killing me
Time to make one last appeal
For the life i lead


----------



## Noll

*Simon And Garfunkel - A Most Peculiar Man*

_He was a most peculiar man. 
That's what Mrs. Riordan said and she should know; 
She lived upstairs from him 
She said he was a most peculiar man.

He was a most peculiar man. 
He lived all alone within a house, 
Within a room, within himself, 
A most peculiar man.

He had no friends, he seldom spoke 
And no one in turn ever spoke to him, 
'Cause he wasn't friendly and he didn't care 
And he wasn't like them. 
Oh, no! he was a most peculiar man.

He died last Saturday. 
He turned on the gas and he went to sleep 
With the windows closed so he'd never wake up 
To his silent world and his tiny room; 
And Mrs. Riordan says he has a brother somewhere 
Who should be notified soon. 
And all the people said, "What a shame that he's dead, 
But wasn't he a most peculiar man?"_


----------



## FRWL

^ SAG about SAD


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Leeches.
Like leeches
"In ignorance we trust"
If you say this way, I'll take that way
Fuel for the fire on which I thrive

Spit me out
I'm glad I don't belong
Save me the speech (I know)
You'll be forgotten and gone

It burns, it rips, it hurts

Leeches, they preach to us
Words of wisdom from blocked minds

Spit me out
I'm glad I don't belong
Save me the speech (I know)
You'll be forgotten and gone

It burns, it rips, it hurts

They make you believe your turn
The chance of a lifetime,
How does it feel to be alive?

A tear for the poet that can't be heard
(And) praise the artist that steals


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I see a darkness overwhelming
I see that there is no light for me
I don't care if it leaves me blind
I don't care if I'm left behind

I see a white horse's head
I see it's dead stare fixed at me
I do not fear its eyes
Curse myself, return it twice

I see walls to high to climb
I see nothing on the other side
I should have roamed another space
I should have been another place

*"Dei daue gror opp av havet og ropar s� s�rt mot land.
Dei ropar bak alle skuter, som kavar seg tungt forbi"

I am among ghosts when I should rest
I cannot tell the worlds apart
I do not heed the words they say
There is no dream of another day

I hear a silence, deafening
Drowning the deserts, that is my destiny
I no longer wish to see
The threads they've spun for me.


----------



## surrender to nothing

I’m livin’ in the 21st century
doin’ something mean to it
doin' it better than anybody you ever seen do it
Screams from the haters: got a nice ring to it
I guess every superhero needs his theme music


----------



## modus

_Bittersweet Symphony!!!_

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony this life
Trying to make ends meet, you're a slave to the money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down 
You know the one that takes you to the places where all the veins meet, yeah

No change, I can't change, I can't change, I can't change, 
but I'm here in my mold , I am here in my mold 
But I'm a million different people from one day to the next
I can't change my mold, no, no, no, no, no

Well, I've never prayed, 
But tonight I'm on my knees, yeah
I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me, yeah 
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind , I feel free now 
But the airwaves are clean and there's nobody singing to me now


----------



## Noll

*Lifelover - Stängt p.g.a semester (Closed due to vacation in english)
*Here it is translated from swedish:

_
We're going on a vacation, to live the life,
To leave all the grey, everyday things behind us
Away from the city, its pollutions
And hordes of people
To finally arrive at some
Tasteless destination
Where, ironically enough
The same society can be found

But here we can at least
Forget all the obligations
Partake in the social diversity
And rejoice in our existence
After all, that's what
All this is about

Who needs to feel happy about himself
When we can laugh at others?
Who needs a purpose
When it's emptied and lacks meaning?
Who needs to say "I'm alright"
When only the surface matters anyway?

Well, we're all enjoying ourselves here in the backseat of the car

We're all going to laugh and dance
Out in the balmy summer night
The last chance may be now,
Who can trust tomorrow
When we have the present?

Before I left, I placed bombs
Where you feel most safe
I won't be coming back_


----------



## Infexxion

Some things are better left alone 
Completely out of sight in mind
Never to be told

I find it harder to express the things 
that no one else can see, but me 
sometimes I wait for days to get my mind at right

Tongue tied
I feel so terrified
I’m so sick of being on my own
This feels like suicide
Tongue tied
I feel so dead inside
Struggling me in a world I can’t control
This feels like suicide


----------



## uffie

I'm so lucky, to say that you're mine.
I still get those stupid butterflies,
But it's just what you do,
I'm loving everything you do.

​


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Forever is a long time.
But I wouldn't mind spending it by your side.
Tell me everyday
I get to wake up to that smile.
I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## Perkins

_Life_'s _goin_' _nowhere_,
_somebody help me _


----------



## Northern Lights

"Why can't I let go of the fear
And let all my doubt disappear

I hate the insecurity inside of me
I will always be my biggest enemy"

- Nightingale "The Fields of Life"


----------



## Fantas Eyes

People tell me life is sweeter
But I don't hear what they say
Nothing comes tho change my life
So tomorrow is Today

So I listen for an answer
But the feeling seems to stay
What's the use of always dreaming
If tomorrow is today


----------



## Noll

*Goldfinger - Damaged
*_
When I come home
I know it's you that I'll find
Pacing the floors once again
I know that I'm bored
I'm staying in bed too long
Counting the holes in the door

Damaged is the way I feel_ _
My life is running away

Alone I'm a mess_ _
I don't care how long it's been
I know I'm just wasting away
The clothes on the floor
Just like the mountains outside
The prison I live every day

I want to know if this is real_ _
All of these things that I feel
I want to know if this is real
All of these things that I feel

When I come home_ _
I know it's you that I'll find
Pacing the floors once again _


----------



## Watercoulour

"and i dont want the world to see me
cuz i dont think that theyd understand
when everythings made to be broken
i just want you to know who i am"

- Iris


----------



## Dreamscape

this is not what I had wanted,
I have to leave this place.
this is not what I had dreamed of,
I need to gain more space.

this is not what I intended,
I have to leave these shores.
this is not what I had hoped for,
I need to close these doors.

I should get on an airplane.
I should leave this state of mind.
I should use the passing lane.
I should leave this life behind.

I will catch the morning breeze.
I will jump into the sea.
I will follow my caprice.
I will finally be me.


----------



## StarlightSonic

_Trapped and isolated
Time is dislocated
Eternity is what a moment seems
When I can't feel anything_


----------



## AgBjBeAF

> Trapped and isolated
> Time is dislocated
> Eternity is what a moment seems
> When I can't feel anything


Where is that from? It's lovely.

As to how I feel...

*And it's now that I need a friend
I reach out for the phone 
Nobody's there, nobody's home
Though it may not be right
To give up the fight 
I'm sailing away 
Now I'm on my own... alone*


----------



## Green Eyes

I'm scared 
So afraid to show I care 
Will he think me weak 
If I tremble when I speak 
Oooh what if 
There's another one he's thinking of 
Maybe he's in love 
I'd feel like a fool 
Life can be so cruel 
I don't know what to do


----------



## noyadefleur

Tell me something, give me hope for the night
We don't know how we feel
We're just praying that we're doing this right
Though that's not the way it seems


----------



## noyadefleur

I spent the summer wasting
The time was passed so easily
But if the summer's wasted
How come that I could feel so free
I spent the summer wasting
The sky was blue beyond compare
A photograph of myself
Is all I have to show for 

Seven weeks of river walkways
Seven weeks of staying up all night


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

_It's so loud inside my head
With words that I should have said
As I drown in my regrets
I can't take back the words I never said_


----------



## StarlightSonic

_When I'm falling down
Will you pick me up again?
When I'm too far gone
Dead in the eyes of my friends

Will you, take me out of here?_ _
When I'm staring down the barrel
When I'm blinded by the lights
When I can't see your face
Take me out of here
Take me out of here
Take me out of here
Take me out of here_


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I don't want to live a day
Without a piece of you to keep me company


----------



## avoidobot3000

All of my 
Fantasies
Are of
Making someone else come
To be of use


----------



## cellophanegirl

Scattered shadows on a wall, you watch the long light fall 
Some impressions stay and some will fade
Tattered shoes outside your door, clothes all on the floor
Your life feels like the morning after all year long. 

Every day it starts again
You cannot say if you're happy
You keep trying to be
Try harder, maybe this is not your year.

Movies, TV screens reflect just what you expected
There's a world of shiny people somewhere else
Out there following their bliss
living easy, getting kissed
while you wonder what else you're doing wrong

Breathe through it, write a list of desires
Make a toast, make a wish, slash some tires
Paint a heart repeating, beating "don't give up, don't give up, don't give up."


----------



## Noll

Travel the world 
Traverse the skies 
Your home is here 
Within my heart


----------



## Squirrelevant

When will these feelings end?
Will my heart ever mend?
I don't think so
Times are getting tough
Is it foolish pride
Knowing that I can't hide in my ego

Words are not enough for a searching mind
In a changing world how can I be confident
When life is a crumbling fortress
Climbing the ruined walls inside my head
In an age of doubt everything turns out grey
When each uncharted day should be a rainbow
A parachute of love

I'm so unsure my doubt is the perfect cure
For love's placebo
And still it's not enough for a searching mind
In a changing world how can I be confident
When life is a crumbling fortress
Climbing the ruined walls inside my head

In an age of doubt there are so many secrets to talk about
Everything turns out grey
When each uncharted day should be a rainbow
A parachute of love
Such foolish pride
Knowing that I can't hide in my ego

And still it's not enough for a searching mind
In a changing world how can I be confident
When life is a crumbling fortress
Climbing the ruined walls inside my head
Stumbling and falling I'm staring skywards
Over the walls inside my head


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I’ll make a wish on the first star that I see
If I’m lucky maybe you’ll be with me
I wanna let you know that you’re my best friend


----------



## ponyo




----------



## noyadefleur

Throw me in the landfill
Don't think about the consequences
Throw me in the dirt pit
Don't think about the choices that you make
Throw me in the water
Don't think about the splash I will create
Leave me at the altar
Knowing all the things you just escaped


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE

*I'm just a kid by Simple Plan*

I woke up it was seven,
I waited till eleven,
Just to figure out that no one would call,
I think I got a lot of friends,
But I don't here from them,
What's another night all alone,
When you're spending every day on your own,
and here it goes,
I'm just a kid, and life is a nightmare,
I'm just a kid, I know that it's not fare,
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is having more fun than me, tonight,
Maybe when the night is dead I'll crawl into my bed,
Looking at these four walls again,
I'll try to think about the last time, I had a good time, 
Everyones got somewhere to go,
There gonna leave me here on my own,
And here it goes (chorus)
What is wrong with me, don't fit in with anybody, how could this happen to me,
Late at night I lie awake, something something, and every night is the worst night ever.......


----------



## Godless1

Why - is everything so grey - is everything so strange
Is everything so thrown together by mistake?
Why - is everything contrite- is everything a plight
Is everything so insincere and out of sight?

WHY - DOES EVERYTHING SEEM WRONG
DOES EVERYTHING LOOK DRAWN
DOES EVERYTHING SEEM BLASTED LIKE IT DOESN'T BELONG?

I wanna make it a way - I wanna make it a waste
I wanna make it a gross misadventure
I WANNA MAKE YOU ALL!
I WANNA MAKE YOU ALL!
I WANNA MAKE YOU... lie to me... lie to me...

When - did everything go bad - did everything fall flat
Did everything decay and lose itself so fast?
When - did everything succumb - did everything go numb
Did everything lobotomize what it's become?

WHEN - DOES EVERYTHING COME BACK
DOES EVERYTHING RELAPSE
DOES EVERYTHING SAVE FACE AND FIND ITSELF AT LAST?

I wanna show you the way - I wanna show you the waste
I wanna show you the worst misadventure
I WANNA SHOW YOU ALL!
I WANNA SHOW YOU ALL!
I WANNA SHOW YOU HOW TO... die for me... die for me...

I wanna give it a way - i wanna give it the waste
I wanna give it the worst misadventure
I WANNA GIVE IT ALL!
I'M GONNA GIVE IT ALL!
I'LL NEVER GIVE UP!
Lie to me... die for me...

Now - everything's a lie - everything's your lie
Everything's a face inside another lie
Now - everything's a side - everything's one side
Everything depends on just which side you're on...


----------



## BlazingLazer

Therapy? - Trigger Inside

Here comes a girl with perfect teeth 
I bet she won't be smiling at me 
I know how Jeffrey Dahmer feels 
(Lonely, lonely) 

I was awkward as a child 
Blueprint for my wretched life 
Confidence I've been denied 
(Lonely, lonely) 

Something in my head 
It won't switch off when I'm alone 

I got a trigger inside, I got a trigger inside 
I got a trigger inside, I get the feeling I've been cheated 
I got a trigger inside, I got a trigger inside 
I got a trigger inside, I get the feeling I've been cheated 

My hands are shaking, my head's a mess 
Trying to wring some words from my breath 
I die before you, you're not impressed 
(Lonely, lonely) 

I look uglier when I cry 
Want to punch that look from your life 
One in the eye for the beautiful people 
(Lonely, lonely) 

Something in my head 
It won't switch off when I'm alone 

I got a trigger inside, I got a trigger inside 
I got a trigger inside, I get the feeling I've been cheated 
I got a trigger inside, I got a trigger inside 
I got a trigger inside, I get the feeling I've been cheated 

I got a trigger inside, I got a trigger inside 
I got a trigger inside, I get the feeling I've been cheated 
I got a trigger inside, I got a trigger inside 
I got a trigger inside, I get the feeling I've been cheated


I don't necessarily feel that way right now, but it's something that came to mind at the moment.


----------



## miminka

Waking up to work in the morning
Oh its cold outside
Get a cover over

Washing everything away
Hours later, its the same

I find myself thinking about friends
And if they're too looking out the window
Trying to remember who their friends are


----------



## Noll

I am a moth who just wants to share your light
I'm just an insect trying to get out of the night


----------



## Green Eyes

'Cause the girl in my mirror is cryin' tonight
And there's nothing I can tell her to make her feel alright
Oh, the girl in my mirror is cryin' 'cause of you
And I wish there was something
Something I could do


----------



## shadowmask

And they tempt me with violence
And they punish me with ideals
And they crush me with an image of my life
That's nothing but unreal


----------



## Godless1

I'm on my time with everyone
I have very bad posture

Sit and drink Pennyroyal tea
Distill the life that's inside of me
Sit and drink Pennyroyal tea
I'm anemic royalty

Give me a Leonard Cohen afterworld
So I can sigh eternally
I'm so tired I can't sleep
I'm anemic royalty
I'm a liar and a theif
I'm anemic royalty

I'm on warm milk and laxatives
Cherry-flavored antacids

Sit and drink Pennyroyal tea
Distill the life that's inside of me
I'm anemic royalty
I'm anemic royalty


----------



## skygazer

I think this piece portrays my current feeling pretty well.
Bah, anyway, too lazy to find a lyrical song that fits.


----------



## Noll

*Eels - The Longing*

_The longing is a pain
A heavy pressure on my chest
It rarely leaves
My day becomes a quest
To try not to think about her
And all that she brings
Forget about her magic
All the beautiful things

Surely there are other
Things to life
But I can't think of
One single thing
That matters more
Than just to see her
Just to see her
Her smile, her touch
Her smell
Her laugh

The longing is a friend
A way to stay close
And feel like she's here
And feel like she knows
That when I say I would die for her
It's not just words; I really would
And to make the world a safer place for her
Well, I believe I really could

Surely there are other
Things to life
But I can't think of
One single thing
That matters more
Than just to see her
To see her
Her tears, her sorrow
Her faults
Her doubts

I love them all_

I cry everytime I listen to this...


----------



## luctus

_I love the way you sweat when you lie_
_hearing you beg always makes me smile_
_It turns me on when your honey starts to drip_
_as I put on the thumbscrews and tighten their grip_
_Slip a little bamboo under your fingernails_
_one wrong answer and I send in the girl&#8230;_

_Kill Kitty Kill Kitty Kill - Claw up to the top hell born animal_
_Kill Kitty Kill Kitty Kill - if you wanna see your pretty face on a dollar bill_

_I say Alien, you say salvation_
_I say government, you say Free Mason_
_I get bigger kicks when I pay for torture :: all your_
_White House clients come back for more and more and more_
_I said I gave a sh*t but I lied_
_my apron says illuminati child_

_you love my punishment, I love the glamour_
_now you're all tied up and I got a hammer_
_my cup is full with sweet iniquity_
_and you thought I was a lady_
_light a fire in the 33rd_
_splash around petrol like a dirty word _

_getting into your head, getting up to no-good&#8230;_
_I am the fire, you need me to light the gas_
_you are the paper, I use you to wipe my ---_

_Kill Kitty Kill Kitty Kill - Claw up to the top hell born animal_
_Kill Kitty Kill Kitty Kill - if you wanna see your pretty face on a dollar bill_

_revenge bent psychos, senile and dangerous (Kill Kitty&#8230_
_I'm on a mission, to be malicious (Kill Kitty&#8230_
_In God we trust, **** ain't fair (Kill Kitty&#8230_
_It's all a fraud, I don't care, I DON'T CARE_


----------



## rainbowOne

_"And I said, "Please,
Don't talk about the end
Don't talk about how every living thing goes away"
She said, "Friend,
All along I thought I was learning how to take
How to bend not how to break
How to live not how to cry
But really I've been learning how to die
I've been learning how to die""_


----------



## luctus

All of it, but especially this:

I've had hard time thinking
I've had the hardest fall
I'm drowning and now I'm sinking into it all
Remember the words of someone
Someone I used to know
Love everyone but keep them
Far from your soul


----------



## hearts that kill

"I'm too young to feel this old." (Cold Desert by Kings of Leon)


----------



## ktbare

I can't be the same thing to you now, I'm just gone, just gone.


----------



## Aedan

*The Civil Wars - Poison & Wine*

*The Civil Wars - Poison & Wine*






You only know what I want you to
I know everything you don't want me to
Oh your mouth is poison, your mouth is wine
You think your dreams are the same as mine
Oh I don't love you but I always will
Oh I don't love you but I always will
Oh I don't love you but I always will
I always will

I wish you'd hold me when I turn my back
The less I give the more I get back
Oh your hands can heal, your hands can bruise
I don't have a choise but I'd still choose you

Oh I don't love you but I always will
I always will


----------



## Noll

*Riverside - Conceiving You*

_I've been watching you
Not waiting for the right moment to make the first move
Do you want to know
Why I keep avoiding your eyes
And why I'm running away?
It's crazy, I know

I've been conceiving you for too long

Or maybe I'm destined to be alone?
Or maybe there's someone who will understand
That I'm not able to share my world?
I'm still running away
It's crazy, I know

I've been conceiving you for too long
If only I could change all things around

Still conceiving you all along&#8230;

I've been conceiving you for too long
If only I could change all things around
I've been conceiving you for too long
I've grown used to that

Still conceiving you all along&#8230;	_


----------



## lov3np3ac3

I ****in swear that I care,
but it's hard when you stare into the bottom of a bottle that is empty and bare.
Oh my desolate soul, in my desolate home, it's my desolate role, yeah I'm here all alone.

I can't think of a reason to get the **** out of bed, curtains closed, lights are off, am I alive or dead? 
I haven't shaved in a week, I always slur when I speak.
Tolerance at it's peak, another fifth just to sleep.

Oh woe is me, woe is me, I guess I need love.
Hoes ya see, Hoes ya see, I'm just in a rut.
And I swear I'm trying, baby please, baby don't leave.
God Damn I'm a **** up, but I guess that's just me.

So I'll sit in my room and I'll cry in my bed, thinking about all the **** that made me wrong in my head.
I keep trying to climb but it seems so steep, pour myself a ****in whiskey and go back to sleep, *****.

Hollywood Undead - The Diary


----------



## Deepfried

The Doors:

People are strange when you're a stranger, 
Faces look ugly when you're alone 
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted, 
Streets are uneven when you're down, 
When you're strange 
Faces come out of the rain when you're strange 
No one remembers your name when you're strange 
When you're strange 
When you're strange


----------



## Ohhai

The Shirelles - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow;

Tonight you're mine completely 
You give you love so sweetly 
Tonight the light of love is in your eyes 
But will you love me tomorrow? 

Is this a lasting treasure 
Or just a moment's pleasure? 
Can I believe the magic of your sighs? 
Will you still love me tomorrow?


----------



## Raina

How fickle my heart and how woozy my eyes
I struggle to find any truth in your lies
And now my heart stumbles on things I don’t know
This weakness I feel I must finally show

Mumford & sons- Awake My Soul


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Looking at your picture 
from when we first met 
You gave me a smile that I could never forget 
And nothing I could do could protect me from you that night 
Wrapped around your finger 
Always in my mind 
The days they blend 'cause we stayed up all night 
Yeah, you and I were everything, 
everything to me 

I just want you to know 
that I've been fighting to let you go 
Some days I make it through, 
and then there's nights that never end 
I wish that I could believe 
that there's a day you'll come back to me 
But still I have to say 
I would do it all again, 
just want you to know 

All the doors are closing 
I'm trying to move ahead 
And deep inside I wish it's me instead 
My dreams are empty from the day 
The day you slipped away 

I just want you to know 
that I've been fighting to let you go 
Some days I make it through, 
and then there's nights that never end 
I wish that I could believe 
that there's a day you'll come back to me 
But still I have to say 
I would do it all again, 
just want you to know 

That since I lost you, 
I lost myself 
No, I can't fake it, 
there's no one else 

I just want you to know 
that I've been fighting to let you go 
Some days I make it through, 
and then there's nights that never end 
I wish that I could believe 
that there's a day you'll come back to me 
But still I have to say 
I would do it all again, 
just want you to know


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Talking is just masturbating without the mess.


----------



## Squirrelevant

It doesn't pay to make predictions
Sleeping on an unmade bed
Finding out wherever there is comfort there is pain
Only one step away
Like four seasons in one day


----------



## Addler

"Jay committed suicide
Brandon OD'd and died
What the hell is going on?
The cruelest dream reality!

Chances blown
Nothing's free
Longing for 
What used to be
Still it's hard
Hard to see
Fragile lives
Shattered dreams"


----------



## barczyl

Daft Punk - Digital Love






Last night I had a dream about you
In this dream I'm dancing right beside you
And it looked like everyone was having fun
the kind of feeling I've waited so long

Don't stop come a little closer
As we jam the rhythm gets stronger
There's nothing wrong with just a little little fun
We were dancing all night long

The time is right to put my arms around you
You're feeling right
You wrap your arms around too
But suddenly I feel the shining sun
Before I knew it this dream was all gone

Ooh I don't know what to do
About this dream and you
I wish this dream comes true


----------



## Elleire

Through the woods I'm going 
through the boggy mire 
Straight way down the road
till I come to my heart's desire

If I was where I would be, 
Then I'd be where I am not, 
Here I am where I must be 
Where I would be, I cannot.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## Godless1

^Ha, me too. Great song.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

The Where Is My Mind song was used on the last episode of The 4400. Strange, I was thinking about just a few days ago. I used to be obsessed with it. It's awesome. 

Anyway, my lyrics.

_You walk outside and all you see is rain;
You look inside and all you feel is pain.
_


----------



## Aedan

*Bob Dylan - My Back Pages*

*My Back Pages*

Crimson flames tied through my ears
Rollin' high and mighty traps
Pounced with fire on flaming roads
Using ideas as my maps
"We'll meet on edges, soon," said I
Proud 'neath heated brow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now

Half-wracked prejudice leaped forth
"Rip down all hate," I screamed
Lies that life is black and white
Spoke from my skull. I dreamed
Romantic facts of musketeers
Foundationed deep, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now

Girls' faces formed the forward path
From phony jealousy
To memorizing politics
Of ancient history
Flung down by corpse evangelists
Unthought of, though, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now

A self-ordained professor's tongue
Too serious to fool
Spouted out that liberty
Is just equality in school
"Equality," I spoke the word
As if a wedding vow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now
In a soldier's stance, I aimed my hand
At the mongrel dogs who teach
Fearing not that I'd become my enemy
In the instant that I preach
My pathway led by confusion boats
Mutiny from stern to bow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now

Yes, my guard stood hard when abstract threats
Too noble to neglect
Deceived me into thinking
I had something to protect
Good and bad, I define these terms
Quite clear, no doubt, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

ViLLiO said:


>


After re-watching that video last night I had a very strong urge to visit youtube in search of more dogs playing with cats.

Next thing I knew it was 4 AM and I was watching turtles fighting snakes and ant battles. Anyway...

_"The man in me will hide sometimes to keep from being seen,
but that's because he doesn't wanna' turn in to some machine."_


----------



## AgBjBeAF

_I know it won't be long
It won't be long before you're gone
There's something going on
There's something going on

I know a good thing
Must come to an end
But it's hard to take
Losing a friend.
_


----------



## Squirrelevant

I thought it was surprising
For friends to say goodbye that way
You looked at me in silence
And then you turned and walked away

And if we meet again someday
I know that you won't be the same
When understanding is betrayed
Just walk away, just walk away

Goodbye
Goodbye
Goodbye
Goodbye


----------



## Aedan

*The Raconteurs - You Don't Understand Me*

*You Don't Understand Me*
_The Raconteurs_






You don't understand me
But if the feeling was right
You might comprehend me
And why do you feel the need to tease me
Why don't you turn it around
It might be easier to please me

And there's always another point of view
A better way to do the things we do
And how can you know me
And I know you.
If nothing is true

Why do you think that you are doing
But who is the fool, the fool or the fool
that you are fooling.
And maybe I just don't see the reason
But in the corner of my heart your ignorance is treason.

And there's always another point of view
A better way to do the things we do
And how can you know me
And I know you.
If nothing is true

You think you know how I feel
Its not that big of a deal
There's no such thing its not real
Oh-Oh

You don't understand me
But if the feeling was right
You might comprehend me
And I don't claim to understand you
But I've been looking around
And I haven't found, anybody like you

And there's always another point of view
A better way to do the things we do
And how can you know me
And I know you
If nothing is true


----------



## Cynical

He's just amateur these days
Not used to dealing with this pain
He's just amateur these days
Never thought that he would see a girl away

And our history will never be erased
You were a great companion
And some memories will never ever fade
So I love and so I hate


----------



## Ohhai

*Cancerslug - Beast With Two Backs*

We can make the beast with two backs baby, 
With a heart as black as my love ,
I'm gonna wrap my anger inside my pain until it shakes the skies above ,
and if we make the beast with two backs baby ,
I can hold you in my arms,
You might suffer to see the monster that i can be,
But i never meant you any harm.

-You might scream just a little as i tear out the middle of the girl you try to hide,
And if we make the beast with two backs baby i'll take your knees down to your ears,
As I squeeze the ankles and look into your eyes i can take away your fears.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

_Birds of passage, you and me
We fly instinctively
When the summer's over and the dark clouds hide the sun
Neither you nor I'm to blame when all is said and done._

I guess.


----------



## Misfits

Just as soon as I walk in, it's like all eyes on me
so I try to avoid any eye contact
'cause if I do that then it opens a door
for conversation, like I want that


----------



## Squirrelevant

My need gnaws at me
My need claws at me
My need lurks inside
It won't be pacified

To say what must be said
And nothing else instead
To reach and grope no more
To grab the core

Words fall,
Words fall short
When I try to bridge for the gulf
They fall short

Words fail,
Words fail me
Trying to speak from the heart
Of my heart

Information
Recitation
Communication
That's the complication


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

There's always somebody taller
with more of a wit
and he's equipped to enthral her
and her friends think he's fit
and you just can't measure up no
you don't have a prayer
wishing that you'd made the most of her
when she was there.

They've got engaged,
No intention of a wedding,
He's pinched your bird,
and he'd probably kick your head in.

Bigger boys and stolen sweethearts
Oh your better of without her anyway
You said you weren't sad to see her go
Oh no..

He might be one of those boys
that's all pretty and vain
likes to go in the sunbed
stays out of the rain
so that he don't get his hair wet
cause you wouldn't want that
at least he aint got a Nova,
or a burberry hat.

They've got engaged
No intention of a wedding
He's pinched your bird
And he'd probably kick your head in

Bigger boys and stolen sweethearts
Oh you're better off without her anyway
you said you wasn't sad to see her go
Oh but of course you were..


----------



## prudence




----------



## Noll

_He sees you all the time
commanding, instructing
forces you out in the cold
alone, as always
alone, as you deserve
You want to make him disappear
useless, impossible
because you already know his presence
he is forever a part of you
Your free will is not
His words become entrenched
this foul tone
impossible to love
impossible to hate
He is your lord
Your heart bleeds
Tears running, thoughts flowing
everything moves
everything is still
The truth becomes evident
There is only one way out_


----------



## AgBjBeAF

_When was the last time you thought of me?
Or have you completely erased me from your memory?
I often think about where I went wrong,
The more I do, the less I know...

But I know I have a fickle heart and a bitterness,_ _
And a wandering eye, and a heaviness in my head..._


----------



## sully20

deadtosociety said:


> Livin's mostly wastin' time
> and I'll waste my share of mine
> but it never feels too good
> so let's don't take too long


I love Townes. Such depressing music, but he was a genius. My favorite line from "Tower Song":

_Your fears have built a wall between
Our lives and all what loving means
Will have to go unfelt it seems
And that leaves only sorrow
You built your tower strong and tall
Can't you see, it's got to fall someday_


----------



## Squirrelevant

I must have died a thousand times
Feeling less than human


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Sunday...
Always hard to get to sleep when, weird noises are implying threats
On cold sheets, I sweat
On any other day, it's all rest and flowers
And a long night of nothing...in the morning, some coffee
Cause when the sun goes down, you close your eyes and think that you might wake...in the same place

I'm out of my head
That was what they said
There was no way I would ever trust again
There's something that fills you up
And it feels you up and then...
It takes control of your better sense
There ain't no control of things you take for granted
But they came and they held me up and they felt me up...
And left...I miss them

Take me to your world
I want to know if I belong there instead of here
Is there religion?
It isn't ordinary, to want this affection
But I don't have a real friend
And I hate my whole family
But from my bed, my window's lit by a red light I have seen before, while floating away...


----------



## Unknown Pleasures

Joy Division- Isolation off "Closer"
Fav line in my signature


----------



## Noll

I'm tired of the old shi t, let the new shi t begin.


----------



## Noll

No one's heard a single word I've said, they don't sound as good outside my head.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Drowning in nostalgia
Such a sweet disease
Save me from amnesia
In the garden of your soul
It can take control


----------



## ashmash

Robot now, human later: the ropes

Why rush into tears?
You're only 16
You want advice, you want to know how
To make it through this

Be a robot now
You can be human later

People are cruel
You won't stand a chance
This will be a suicide mission
If you don't have a plan

So, be a robot now
You can be human later

They've tired themselves out
Some time has elapsed
Their hearts are in pieces
While yours is intact

So, be a human now


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I've got a fever of 103


----------



## Squirrelevant

I hate the quiet times
I need some company
I miss the noise of life
The silence deafens me

The seconds split so slow
The minutes I can't kill
I keep an eye on the time
I catch it standing still 

In my hour of need

Try to find my place
Sometimes I get so near
I journey aimless days
But always end up here

In my hour of need


----------



## CynicalOptimist

This song pretty much sums up where I am in my life right now.






Lyrics are:

Ooh hey
I'm trying to decide
Which way to go
I think I made a wrong turn back there somewhere

Ooh hey
I'm trying to decide
Which way to go
I think I made a wrong turn back there somewhere

Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Tried to move but I lost my way
Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Stopped to watch my emotions sway
Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Knew the toll, but I would not pay
Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Cause you never know where the cards may lay

Time to save the world
Where in the world is all the time
So many things I still don't know
So many times I've changed my mind
Guess I was born to make mistakes
But I ain't scared to take the weight
So when I stumble off the path
I know my heart will guide me back

Ooh hey
I'm trying to decide
Which way to go
I think I made a wrong turn back there somewhere

Ooh hey
I'm trying to decide
Which way to go
I think I made a wrong turn back there somewhere

Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Tried to run but I lost my way
Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Stopped to watch my emotions sway
Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
Knew the toll but I would not pay
Didn't cha know, didn't cha know
I said ya never know how the cards may lay

Love is life, and life is free
Take a ride on life with me
Free your mind and find your way
There will be a brighter day

Love is life, and life is free
Take a ride on life with me
Free your mind and find your way
There will be a brighter day


----------



## Ih8Hondas

Fantas Eyes:1059304023 said:


> I've got a fever of 103


That sucks. Good song though.

Mine, from Young Lust by Pink Floyd:
Will some woman in this desert land
Make me feel like a real man?
Take this rock n' roll refugee
Ooh, babe set me free


----------



## Noll

Why can't I see, what's in front of me?


----------



## freakitty

She loves her mama's lemonade, 
Hates the sound that goodbyes make.
She prays one day she'll find someone to need her.
She swears that there's no difference, 
Between the lies and compliments. 
It's all the same if everybody leaves her. 

And every magazine tells her she's not good enough, 
The pictures that she's seen make her cry.

And she would change everything, everything just ask her.
Caught in the in-between, a beautiful disaster, 
And she just needs someone to take her home..


----------



## cafune

_I'm falling apart, I'm barely breathing
with a broken heart that's still beating
In the pain there is healing
In your name I find meaning._


----------



## rgrwng

does it have to be lyrics? Greg Hahn said it best for me:

*"High-five myself, no friends!"* *gives self high-five*


----------



## Noll

You used to be alright, what happened?


----------



## Abb

_I feel like I'm losing control of myself, I sincerely,
Apologize if all that I sound like is I'm complaining,
But life keeps on complicating, an' I'm debating,
On leaving this world, this evening, even my girls,
Can see I'm grievin', I try and hide it,
But I can't, why do I act like I'm all high and mighty,
When inside, I'm dying, I am finally realizing I need help._

I can really relate to Eminem. 8) His words have their own meaning to me.


----------



## Noll

*Smashing Pumpkins - The Boy*

_I can't stop, I can't breathe, I can't think
I'm in love again
I don't need, I don't eat, I don't sleep
I'm in love again

Ooh, and every time I heard you breathe
I sighed
Ooh, and every time I saw you bleed
I cried
Love is like a song
And if you sing
If you ever need me
I'll be there, in a while

Can't stop, can't breathe, can't think
I'm in love again
I don't need, I don't eat, I don't sleep
I'm in love again

Ooh, and every time that I'm with you
I'm alive
Ooh, and every time I think of you
There's a light
And I felt it, too

In my heart is a spring
Is a well, if you need
If you drink, if you heal
Then Im leavin
Every little part of me as a part of you

I can't stop, I can't breathe, I can't think
I'm in love again
I don't need, I don't eat, I don't sleep
I'm in love again
I can't stop, I can't breathe, I can't think
I'm in love again
I don't need, I don't eat, I don't sleep
I'm in love again
The boy, the boy's in love
The boy, the boy's in love
The boy, the boy's in love
The boy, the boy's in love_


----------



## xTKsaucex

There's so much to dream about. There must be more to my life.


----------



## cafune

_Hurry up and wait
So close, but so far away
Everything that you've always dreamed of
Close enough for you to taste
But you just can't touch

You wanna show the world, but no one knows your name yet
Wonder when and where and how you're gonna make it
You know you can if you get the chance
In your face as the door keeps slamming
Now you're feeling more and more frustrated
And you're getting all kind of impatient waiting

You believe and you doubt
You're confused, you got it all figured out
Everything that you always wished for
Could be yours, should be yours, would be yours
If they only knew

When you can't wait any longer
But there's no end in sight
when you need to find the strength
It's your faith that makes you stronger
The only way you get there
Is one step at a time_


----------



## olschool

sometimes you wanna go where everybody knows your name


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Get so nervous
I'm shaking
Gets so I got no pride at all
Gets so bad but I just keep coming back for more
Guess I just get off on that stuff

Thinkin' bout taking some time
Thinking about leaving soon

Just trying to get myself some gravity
You're just trying to get me to stay
Sometimes I sit here looking down upon Los Angeles
Sometimes I'm floating away


----------



## cafune

_Took a long hard look, at my life. 
Lost my way, well I was fighting the time. 
A big black cloud, stormy sky. 
Followed me, while I was living a lie. 
So heartless, so selfish, so in darkness, when all your nights are 
Starless, 
You're running outta hope. 
But I found the strength inside to see, found the better part of me, 
And I'll never let it go.

When you're gone for a day, on your own. 
Tear your heart out just to find your way home. 
I've been so high, I've sunk so low. 
*I've come so far, with nothing to show, for it. *
Mistaken, I got so good at taking, 
But now I'm tired of faking. 
This story's getting old. 
So I found the strength inside to see, from the better part of me, 
And I'll never let it go.

I'm not the only one, 
To crash into the sun, and live to fight another day. 
Like a super nova, that old life is over. 
I'm here to stay. 
Now I'm gonna be, 
Invincible. 
Invincible.

I've come a long, long way, 
Made a lot of mistakes, 
But I'm breathin, breathin, that's right and I mean it, mean it. 
This time I'm a little run down, I've been living out loud. 
I could beat it, beat it, that's right 'cause I'm feelin, feelin, 
Invincible. 
Invincible. 
Invincible._

Embodies how I'm feeling incredibly well, especially the bolded line. Except for feeling invincible, which is kinda the point of the song... eh. Hopefully I get there sometime soon.


----------



## ForeverYoung21

Young girl don’t cry
I’ll be right here when your world starts to fall
Young girl it’s alright
Your tears will dry, you’ll soon be free to fly

When you’re safe inside your room you tend to dream
Of a place where nothing’s harder than it seems
No one ever wants or bothers to explain
Of the heartache life can bring and what it means

Young girl don’t hide You’ll never change if you just run away
Young girl just hold tight
Soon you’re gonna see your brighter day

Now in a world where innocence is quickly claimed
It’s so hard to stand your ground when you’re so afraid
No one reaches out a hand for you to hold
When you look outside look inside to your soul

Life is a journey
It can take you anywhere you choose to go
As long as you’re learning
You’ll find all you’ll ever need to know
(be strong)
You’ll break it
(hold on)
You’ll make it
Just don’t forsake it because
No one can tell you what you can’t do
No one can stop you, you know that I’m talking to you

Young girl don’t cry I’ll be right here when your world starts to fall


----------



## dlennr

_No, I'm not alright
I know that I'm not right
A steering wheel don't mean you can drive
A warm body don't mean I'm alive
No, I'm not alright
I know that I'm not right
Feels like I travel but I never arrive
I wanna thrive, not just survive_

-"Thrive" by Switchfoot


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I'd die in your jails lord. You'd die by my laws lord. i think you got it worse.


----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## CourtneyB

_ You can go
You can start all over again
You can try to find a way to make another day go by
*You can hide
Hold all your feelings inside
You can try to carry on
When all you want to do is cry*_
------------


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

"Oooooooooooooooooo babe"

- Roger Waters


----------



## clair de lune

Now everybody asks me why I'm smiling out from ear to ear...


----------



## SupaDupaFly

*I have a sour taste in my mouth
While the world turns 
My feet goes into a halt
I turn around and walk the contrary
My feet feel free
The night tastes good
The sounds covers my ears
Between crumbles of my being
I begin to reconstruct my destiny
My body feels cold,memories will vanish later
I have the past in my hands
While the trees talk , I laugh at life
They show me the way where i have to go
While i leave a trail of my memories behind
How,oh how the night tastes good as i walk the contrary path.*


----------



## CourtneyB

'Cause every choice is a new mistake
Every turn, every step I take
To escape from your memory
Seems impossible for me

I run away but I can't let go


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*"It's five years since I left this land
Since I left my friends to burn
Five years making bitter plans
Preparing my return

All this time my hatred's grown* *
The one thing on my mind
The hate in me is all I've known
The one thing keeping me alive

Bold words spread across the land* *
Bragging tongues speak carelessly
Know they not what is to come
I'll hunt them down restlessly

The oath I swore, once sealed in blood* *
A seal between loyal friends
I swore before ancient Gods
I will have revenge

I swore! Before my Gods!* *
An oath! Once sealed in blood

Now here I stand in pouring rain* *
As he comes riding down the path
He will learn the meaning of pain
As subject to my endless wrath

He will be the first to pay* *
For the bragging words he spoke
He'll regret that fateful day
My friends perished in smoke

I swore! Before my Gods!* *
An oath! Once sealed in blood

So here I stand on the road* *
With cold steel in my hand
As he looks into my unforgiving soul
His tears begin to run

One man down 29 to go* *
Consider yourselves warned
I'm coming for the rest of you
And will have no remorse!!"
*


----------



## dlennr

"I've traveled so far, only to find that I'm lost."
- "Masquerade" by Mehida


----------



## secreta

Why does it feel like night today?
Something in here's not right today
Why am I so uptight today?
Paranoia's all I got left
I don't know what stressed me first
Or how the pressure was fed, but
I know just what it feels like
To have a voice in the back of my head

It's like a face that I hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face that watches everytime I lie
A face that laughs every time I fall
(And watches everything)
So I know that when it's time to sink or swim
The face inside is here in me right underneath my skin

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin

I know I've got a face in me
Points out all the mistakes to me
You've got a face on the inside too and
Your paranoia's probably worse
I don't know what set me off first but I know what I can't stand
Everybody acts like the fact of the matter is
I can't add up to what you can
But everybody has a face that they hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face that watches everytime they lie
A face that laughs everytime they fall
(And watches everything)
So you know that when it's time to sink or swim
That the face inside is watching you too right inside your skin


----------



## stewie

Pink Floyd-Comfortably Numb

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## Noll

_My only rescue from my depraved soiled life
Is you.. you make me happy
To just be near you makes me all shaky
Of joy and love
I'm snorting a line
And you enter through my nose and gives me reason
You illuminate this void I'm in
And for awhile I'm actually happy
But only for everything to be washed away
By a murderous tsunami without inhibitions
Everything is deserted and my head has suffered
A severe blow... Lonely I get to lie in this inferno
But it's OK, honey
Within a couple of hours you'll get to fill my head
With hopes about a bright future once again
But right now I need to rest_


----------



## CourtneyB

_ 
Sometimes it's hard to get to sleep at night
Sometimes I think about the way it could've been
I see you every time I close my eyes
I try to shut you out
Instead I let you in
I can't pretend
I wanted it to end
For you and me_


----------



## pianist

(Euston Jones)

Lord
I must be strong now
I don't belong now
In this world anymore

I'll say a final prayer for 
Those I care for 
Who've kept my company

My need is clear
I'm dying to have you near
To me

Lord
I don't belong now
If you are waiting
I am not afraid to die

I'm prepared to go 
Divide my body and soul
Won't you

Have mercy
Lord, I'm told it's paradise 
To have and to hold you

Lord
I must be strong now
I don't belong now
In this world anymore

Lord
I won't be long now
If you are waiting
I am not afraid to die


----------



## AgBjBeAF

When will I see you again?
You left with no goodbye, not a single word was said...


----------



## AnnaM

Drag by Placebo

You’re always ahead of the game
I drag behind
You never get caught in the rain
When I’m drenched to the bone every time
You’re the first one to swim across the Seine
I lag behind
You’re always ahead of the game
While I drag behind

I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind

You’re always ahead of the pack
I drag behind
You posses every trait that I lack
By coincidence or by design
You’re the monkey I’ve got on my back
That tells me to shine
You’re always ahead of the pack
While I drag behind

I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind

You’re always ahead of the rest
When I’m always on time
You got As on your algebra tests
I failed and they kept me behind
I just gotta get off my chest
That I think you’re divine
You’re always ahead of the rest
While I drag behind

I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind
I drag behind


----------



## suddentwist

Maybe Tomorrow by Stereophonics 

I've been down and
I'm wondering why
These little black clouds
Keep walking around
With me
With me

It wastes time
And I'd rather be high
Think I'll walk me outside
And buy a rainbow smile
But be free
They're all free

So maybe tomorrow
I'll find my way home
So maybe tomorrow
I'll find my way home

I look around at a beautiful life
Been the upperside of down
Been the inside of out
But we breathe
We breathe

I wanna breeze and an open mind
I wanna swim in the ocean
Wanna take my time for me
All me


----------



## Hello22

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
said I'd like to know where, you got the notion

to rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
rock the boat-t-t-t-t

...........Song stuck in my head day, but it's a pretty uplifting beat


----------



## Tugwahquah

*Bring Me To Life lyrics*
*Songwriters:* Hodges, David; Lee, Amy; Moody, Ben;

How can you see into my eyes like open doors?
Leading you down into my core where I've become so numb
Without a soul, my spirit sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home

Now that I know what I'm without
You can't just leave me
Breathe into me and make me real
Bring me to life

I've been living a lie
There's nothing inside
Bring me to life

Frozen inside without your touch
Without your love, darling
Only you are the life among the dead

All this time, I can't believe I couldn't see
Kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
I've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
Got to open my eyes to everything

Without thought, without voice, without a soul
Don't let me die here
There must be something more
Bring me to life

I've been living a lie
There's nothing inside
Bring me to life

.......typical Saturday night blues


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Tired of dull ages
collecting the tragedies still,
Hollow ambitions in a hollow mind
carries my cross to the hill

And how I lust for the dance and the fire
deep of the sunset nectarine to drink,
Spill me the wind and its fire
to steal all the colours- I am the moonshield

Shattered hope became my guide
and grief and pain my friends,
A brother pact in blood ink penned
declared my silent end

Naked and dying under worlds of silent stone,
reaching for the moonshield that once upon us shone..


----------



## EmptyRoom

Stroke 9 - Parte

I woke up on the floor next to the door with nothing to say,
it was the same damn feeling that I had yesterday.
I didn't feel like doing anything but running away,
it was the same damn feeling that I had yesterday.
I'm feeling down, down deeper down, am I here to stay?
This is the same damn feeling that I had yesterday.

don't wanna... do nothing
don't wanna... do nothing today
except maybe part'e

My spirits not broken 'cause I'm tokin every second away,
it is the same damn thing that I did yesterday.
I light a little fire then I'm higher than the milky way,
it is the same damn thing that I did yesterday.
Just wanna lie here, right near the music I play,
it is the same damn thing that I did yesterday.

don't wanna... do nothing
don't wanna... do nothing today
except maybe part'e

No one seems to understand me now,
that's why I wake up every morning marked April and May,
with this crazy feeling that I never will change.
I'm sick of faking it, and taking **** from everybody,
but there's this same damn feeling that I never can change,
that I never can change,
never can change,
never can change,
never never never never never never can change.

don't wanna... do nothing
don't wanna... do nothing today
except maybe part'e
do nothing...
don't wanna...
do nothing...


----------



## luctus

These people are funny, though...so it's almost therapeutic watching them act like fools with my inner thoughts.


----------



## andbreathme

Lately, this world seems kinda strange
As my perception changed
Am I losing the war?
Enemies that only you could see
Or is this empathy?

Tell me how hard would you fight if everything was slipping away
Before you just layed down and died

Night falls, still darkness never comes
Silence forever gone, you just keep dropping bombs
On my inner peace, you could not be more pleased
Where is your sympathy?

Got your gun cocked, now you're firing without thinking
Oh no not you, how could you be mistaken now
Sittin high on your throne, always throwing the stones
And never weighing your own


----------



## Double Indemnity

Hair - Lady Gaga

I just want to be myself and I want you to love me for who I am
I just want to be myself and I want you to know, I am my hair
I've had enough
This is my prayer
That I'll die livin' just as free as my hair
I've had enough
This is my prayer
That I'll die livin' just as free as my hair

I've had enough
I'm not a freak

I've had enough, enough, enough

I'm as free as my hair
This is my prayer
I swear
I'm as free as my hair

I am my hair 

I am my hair

I just want to be free
I just want to be me
And I want lots of friends that invite me to their parties
I don't want to change
I don't want to be ashamed
I'm the spirit of my hair


----------



## Keith

Excerpt form Lonely is the Night by Billy Squier
Basically the theme song of my life :sigh

Lonely is the night when you find yourself alone 
Your demons come to light and your mind is not your own 
Lonely is the night when there's no one left to call 
You feel the time is right--(say) the writin's on the wall 

It's a high time to fight when the walls are closin' in 
Call it what you like--it's time you got to win 
Lonely, lonely, lonely--your spirit's sinkin' down 
You find you're not the only stranger in this town


----------



## arpeggiator

I could look in your face
For a thousand years
It’s like a civil war
Of pain and of cheer

But if you was a horse
I could help you with your chains
I could ride you through the fields
By your fiery mane

May your shade be sweet
And float upon the lakes
Where the sun will be 
Made of honey

I'll cry gardens while you burn
'Cause no one here can save you 
She’s returning to the Earth
But one day she’ll be silver

The stars are dying in my chest
Till I see you again

May your shade be sweet


----------



## humourless

Idiot wind
blowin thru the towns you know you've teased
you're an idiot babe
it's a wonder that you still know how to breathe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nefury

Funny and depressing. It's more a personal song for Bo himself but the message it sends out is clear. His display of contrast between comedy and real issues is outstanding, at least to me.

It's relative to people's perception of you after a long while. Whether or not you're famous like he is, they always judge you.


----------



## rgrwng

I just don't know what to do with myself...


----------



## GlamorousGal

I'm loving this song and it's so true..


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*Libertines - France*

Choking and smoking to your angelic soul
choking and smoking myself into a hole 
Where the only way out is to sleep and to dream
And to cry out your name.


----------



## ballroomblitz

Signature. Morrissey is the perfect lyricist for gloomy, socially anxious teenagers, haha.


----------



## candiedsky

"And if you're frightened, you can be frightened, you can be,
it's okay."
_My Iron Lung_, Radiohead


----------



## She

_And you watched as your face,
fell our through your teeth
Push the pieces in place
Make your smile sweet to see
Don't you take this away
I'm still wanting your face on my cheek_

Two Headed Boy, part 2 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## aNervousGirl




----------



## skygazer

You don't know me, you don't even care
You don't know me, and you don't wear my chains


----------



## Boring Loser

A winter's day 
In a deep and dark December; 
I am alone, 
Gazing from my window to the streets below 
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

I've built walls, 
A fortress deep and mighty, 
That none may penetrate. 
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain. 
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

Don't talk of love, 
But I've heard the words before; 
It's sleeping in my memory. 
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died. 
If I never loved I never would have cried. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

I have my books 
And my poetry to protect me; 
I am shielded in my armor, 
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb. 
I touch no one and no one touches me. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

And a rock feels no pain; 
And an island never cries.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

*"Ghost Rider"*

Pack up all those phantoms
Shoulder that invisible load
Keep on riding North and West
Haunting that wilderness road
Like a ghost rider

Carry all those phantoms
Through bitter wind and stormy skies
From the desert to the mountain
From the lowest low to the highest high
Like a ghost rider

Keep on riding North and West
Then circle South and East
Show me beauty but there is no peace
For the ghost rider

Shadows on the road behind
Shadows on the road ahead
Nothing can stop you now

There's a shadow on the road behind
There's a shadow on the road ahead
Nothing can stop you now

Sunrise in the mirror
Lightens that invisible load
Riding on a nameless quest
Haunting that wilderness road
Like a ghost rider

Just an escape artist
Racing against the night
A wandering hermit
Racing toward the light

From the white sands
To the canyon lands
To the redwood stands
To the barren lands

Sunrise on the road behind
Sunset on the road ahead
There's nothing to stop you now
Nothing can stop you now


----------



## Stilla

I doooon't want to be looonely noooo mooooore!!! 

:rain


----------



## arpeggiator

Have you seen her?
She's a kaleidoscope
She can show you colors 
that no one knows 

Why did you run
when I turned your eyes around?
Got a crush on you
What can I do?
I want you to
send me a postcard from the rainbow

Do you want be my special someone?
Can you show me colors
that no one knows?

Why did you run
when I turned your eyes around?
Got a crush on you
What can I do?
I want you to
send me a postcard from the rainbow.


----------



## Tugwahquah

*Bird Song lyrics*

Well I didn't tell anyone but a bird flew by, 
Saw what I'd done, 
He set up a nest outside, 
And he sang about what I'd become, 
He sang so loud, he sang so clear, 
I was afraid all the neighbours would hear, 
So I invited him in just to reason with him, 
I promised I wouldn't do it again

But he sang louder and louder inside the house, 
And now I couldn't get him out, 
So I trapped him under a cardboard box, 
Stood on it to make it stop, 
Picked up the bird and the bird was dead, 
And said that's the last song you'll ever sing, 
Held him down, broke his neck, 
Taught him a lesson he wouldn't forget

But in my dreams began to creep, 
That old familiar tweet tweet tweet
​


----------



## Bbpuff




----------



## Dying note

_Hollow like you don't remember me
Underneath everything, I guess I always dreamed you would be 
The one to take me away 
From all this wasted pain..._


----------



## Squirrelevant

Your feet are firmly on the ground
You run on rails of steel
You search for me and I am found
Tilting at windmills
The pressure to conform is so intense
Why must I bow down to common sense?

One man's hell is another man's heaven on earth
What do you see that makes you feel so free?
One man's hell is another man's heaven on earth
I can't believe that this is all my world will ever be

I'm sand in the machinery
I'm sugar in the fuel
But your sublime viscosity
Is oil for the engine
I'd like to blow this metal box apart
But it's been so long I don't know where to start

One man's hell is another man's heaven on earth
What do you see that makes you feel so free?
One man's hell is another man's heaven on earth
I can't believe that this is all my world will ever be

And I tell myself
As the years are rushing past
This is not my dream
And the pain won't last
And I shout my name from the window
But the world cannot hear

I must confess to nothing less
Than feeling rather used
They say that we're all laughing now
Living on plastic
Don't tell me only losers feel the pace
Everyone gets beaten in this race

One man's hell is another man's heaven on earth
What do you see that makes you feel so free?
One man's hell is another man's heaven on earth
I can't believe that this is all my world will ever be


----------



## prudence

the moth don't care if the flame is real
cuz flame and moth got a sweetheart deal
and nothing fuels a good flirtation
like need and anger and desperation
no the moth don't care if the flame is real


----------



## Dying note

_It's too late to change your mind
Even though this fragile world is tearing apart at the seams _
Song:* Erase This *


----------



## Dying note

_
Embrace the silence
'Cause there's nothing that can change the way I feel. 
Taken all that you wanted 
Now there's nothing that can change the way I feel 
__
Hold on, little girl.The end is soon to come. _


----------



## Raulz0r

Been, down. Been down 
Late at night, what's gone wrong? 
Been down. Been, down 
Late at night the bad don't seem so wrong
*
CunninLynguists - Doin' Alright*


----------



## shy girl

"Hiding in my room, 
Safe within my womb,
I touch no-one and no-one touches me"- I Am a Rock by Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## sweetD

Summer summer summertime, time to sit back and unwind 

Summertime - Will Smith


----------



## BlazingLazer

No junk food, just earthly goods
I ate weird berries in the woods
Now I'm seeing colors, I'm getting higher
I think I'll start a forest fire

There's a forest fire climbin the hill
Burning wealthy California homes
Better run run run run run run
From the fire

But some of us stay and watch
And we think of your insurance costs
And we laugh laugh laugh laugh laugh laugh
At your lives

Windows covered with bars
Security guards
Is that a house or a fortress?
Against the rest of the world

Windows covered with bars
Security guards
Is that a house or a prison
How you gonna get out?

Electric bull and your tennis courts
Pink sports cars and your boats
Getting fried fried fried fried fried fried
By the fire

Windows covered with bars
Floodlights for the yard
It's a pleasure to watch you
Watch it all melt

But hey!
What about the cocaine
Stockpiled in the basement
Be a hero and save it
You know you're gonna need it

Where's your brand new pretty wife
She might still be inside
Either save her or your cocaine from the fire

But the gates and doors are locked
'Cause the burglar alarms went off
Ever wonder why we laugh laugh
At your lives

Windows covered with bars
Fences spiked with barbed wire
Never looked so helpless
Engulfed in flames

Cameras watchin' the walls
Don't forget the dogs
Now you're trapped in your prison
How you gonna get out

See the gerbil
Run run run run run run run run run
run run run run run run run run run
run run run run run run run run run
From the fire


----------



## laura024

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so very special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice when I'm not around
You're so very special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell I'm doing here?
I don't belong here

She's running out the door
She's running out
She runs runs runs

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so very special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here


----------



## Jamipat

*EMINEM:- 8 Mile Road*

Sometimes I just feel like, quittin I still might
Why do I put up this fight, why do I still write
Sometimes it's hard enough just dealin with real life
Sometimes I wanna jump on stage and just kill mics
And show these people what my level of skill's like
But I'm still white, sometimes I just hate life
Somethin ain't right, hit the brake lights
Case of the stage fright, drawin a blank like
Da-duh-duh-da-da, it ain't my fault
Great then I falls, my insides crawl
and I clam up (wham) I just slam shut
I just can't do it, my whole manhood's
just been stripped, I have just been vicked
So I must then get off the bus then split
Man **** this **** yo, I'm goin the **** home
World on my shoulders as I run back to this 8 Mile Road

_[Chorus]_
I'm a man, I'ma make a new plan
Time for me to just stand up, and travel new land
Time for me to just take matters into my own hands
Once I'm over these tracks man I'ma never look back
(8 Mile Road) And I'm gone, I know right where I'm goin
Sorry momma I'm grown, I must travel alone
ain't gon' follow the footsteps I'm making my own
Only way that I know how to escape from this 8 Mile Road


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Rest or Real?

Gorillaz - Dracula


(This is good for the blood!)

The percentage of us tow the line
The rest of us out of reach
Everybody party time
Some of us will never sleep again

Dracula
Dracula dracula
Dracula dracula

The percentage of us tow the line
The rest of us out of reach
Everybody party time
Some of us will never sleep again

Dracula
Dracula dracula
Dracula dracula


----------



## Blawnka

And if I had a clue I'd know exactly
What to do
If I were the wiser of the two.

And if I saw it all so clear
I'd write it down and bend your ear
If I were the clearer of the two.

We could take a walk into the
Canyons of the fifth avenue
Sing and Dance
Just to name a few.

All I do
All I do

And if I heared the Angels sing I'd
Sing it back to you and bring the
Sound of heaven ringing just for you

And if I saw the sun fall down
I'd pick it up and make a crown
One that was a perfect fit for you.

We could take a walk
Into the apple orchard by the school
We could make a little residue

We could find a place to stay
A secret little hide away
Spend a little time inside of you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

You told me "seize the day"
And then I really thought you cared 
And I tried to face my fears 
But then I just got really scared 
And even the fluffiest of silver clouds 
Are made of freezing wetness 
And you tell me "life's a *****"
But I don't think you really get this


----------



## lambykins

_When winter sets in, it has a way of crystallizing the bad times, the fevers, the heartaches._

"Forget" by Twin Shadow, one of the only kind of newer artists I've gotten into lately. ^^


----------



## The Professor




----------



## MsDaisy

:clap O-o like this song :clap This song is me too....Thank you for sharing. 



Aviator said:


> Sometimes in the morning I am petrified and can't move
> Awake but cannot open my eyes
> And the weight is crushing down on my lungs
> I know I can't breathe
> And hope someone will save me this time
> And your mother's still callin you insane and high
> Swearin it's different this time
> And you tell her to give in to the demons that possess her
> That god never blessed her insides
> Then you hang up the phone and feel badly for upsetting things
> Crawl back into bed to dream of a time
> When your heart was open wide and you love things just because
> Like the sick and dying


----------



## James_Russell

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day. 
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.


----------



## noyadefleur

I am done with my graceless heart, so tonight I'm going to cut it out and then restart.


----------



## arpeggiator

The days have turned away from me
The lights no longer shine on my head
And people turn away from me
No more do they look to me with respect

Well, I know now
For the first time
That was fun
Now from life I’ve resigned
When I feel I’ve got problems
How wrong I am
I’m awaiting life as another man
Don’t crowd me

There’s riddles in the shadows
They’re thrown the way that I’d expect
And people never seem to know 
What they least suspect is coming next

Well it seems like my time’s elapsed
And I’ve stabbed life in the back
I’m searching for what it means
To never be anything, anything

And I know now
For the first time 
That was fun
Now from life I’ve resigned
When I feel I’ve got problems
How wrong I am
I’m awaiting life as another man


----------



## shy girl

"Even if I say, "it'll be all right",
Still I hear you say, you want to end your life".

Never Too Late by Three Days Grace.


----------



## Pennywise

John Waite - (I Ain't) Missing You

The lyrics are too long for me to post without taking up too much space, so I'll just post the parts that mainly describe me at the moment:

Everytime I think of you
I always catch my breath
And I'm still standing here
And you're miles away
And I'm wonderin' why you left
And there's a storm that's raging
Through my frozen heart tonight

I hear your name in certain circles
And it always makes me smile
I spend my time thinkin' about you
And it's almost driving me wild
And there's a heart that's breaking
Down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all
(Missing you)
Since you've been gone away
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
No matter what my friends say
(Missing you)
(Missing you)

There's a message in the wire
And I'm sending you this signal tonight
You don't know how desperate I've become
And it looks like I'm losing this fight
In your world I have no meaning
Though I'm trying hard to understand
And it's my heart that's breaking
Down this long distance line tonight


----------



## spidereater

A lot of Motion City Soundtracks say exactly what I feel when having anxiety. They are pretty great.


----------



## rawrguy

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

I close my eyes
only for a moment
and the moment's gone
all my dreams
pass before my eyes a curiosity
dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind

Same old song
just a drop of water
in the endless sea
all we do
crumbles to the ground
though we refuse to see
dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind

Now, don't hang on
nothing last forever
but the earth and sky
it slips away

And all your money
won't another minute buy

Dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind
dust in the wind
everything is dust in the wind


----------



## MsDaisy

Singing this to myself...




*Lyrics to The Cave* :
It's empty in the valley of your heart
The sun, it rises slowly as you walk
Away from all the fears
And all the faults you've left behind

The harvest left no food for you to eat
You cannibal, you meat-eater, you see
But I have seen the same
I know the shame in your defeat

But I will hold on hope
And I won't let you choke
On the noose around your neck

And I'll find strength in pain
And I will change my ways
I'll know my name as it's called again

Cause I have other things to fill my time
You take what is yours and I'll take mine
Now let me at the truth
Which will refresh my broken mind

So tie me to a post and block my ears
I can see widows and orphans through my tears
I know my call despite my faults
And despite my growing fears

But I will hold on hope
And I won't let you choke
On the noose around your neck

And I'll find strength in pain
And I will change my ways
I'll know my name as it's called again

So come out of your cave walking on your hands
And see the world hanging upside down
You can understand dependence
When you know the maker's land

So make your siren's call
And sing all you want
I will not hear what you have to say

Cause I need freedom now
And I need to know how
To live my life as it's meant to be

And I will hold on hope
And I won't let you choke
On the noose around your neck

And I'll find strength in pain
And I will change my ways
I'll know my name as it's called again


----------



## Glue

Summer was gone and the heat died down
And Autumn reached for her golden crown
I looked behind as I heard a sigh
But this was the time of no reply

The sun went down and the crowd went home
I was left by the roadside all alone
I turned to speak as they went by
But this was the time of no reply

The time of no reply is calling me to stay
There is no hello and no goodbye
To leave there is no way

The trees on the hill had nothing to say
They would keep their dreams till another day
So they stood and thought and wondered why
For this was the time of no reply

Time goes by from year to year
And no one asks why I am standing here
But I have my answer as I look to the sky
This is the time of no reply

The time of no reply is callng me to stay
There's no hello and no goodbye
To leave there is no way


----------



## The Professor

I'm out of my mind trying to fix it before I'm out of time


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm so sick of you
so sick of me
I don't want to be with you

I'm so sick of you
so sick of me
I don't want to be with you

I want to fly away
I want to fly away

I'm so sick of work
so sick of play
I don't need another day

I'm so sick of work
so sick of play
I don't need another day

I need to fly away
I need to fly away

Every shiny toy
That at first brings you joy
Will always start to croy and annoy
Every camera every phone
All the music that you own
Won't change the fact you're all alone (All alone!)
Every piece of land
every city that you plan
will crumble into tiny grains of sand

Every thing you find that at first gives you shine
always turns into the same old crime (Same old crime!)

I want to fly away
I want to fly away
I need to fly away
I need to fly away

(I'm so sick of you
so sick of me
I don't want to be with you)
(I'm so sick of you
so sick of me
I don't want to be with you)

Every little dance
Every hidden back romance
All alone (All alone!)


----------



## Unexist

I think the lyrics from one of my favourite artists Angerfist song 'odious' sums up a lot how I feel about society, the actual quote is from Mario savos speech bodies upon the gears, but I love this son so im posting it anyway lol,

There comes a time
Where the operation of the machine becomes so odious
Makes you so sick at heart 
That you can't take part

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=AU#/watch?bmb=1&v=_LBfhZYEoY0


----------



## ksanman

Metallica-The Unfogiven III
How could he know this new dawn's light 
Would change his life forever? 
Set sail to sea but pulled off course 
By the light of golden treasure

Was he the one causing pain 
With his careless dreaming? 
Been afraid 
Always afraid 
Of the things he's feeling 
He could just be gone

He Could just be gone
He would just sail on 
He'll just sail on

How can I be lost? 
If I've got nowhere to go? 
Searched for seas of gold 
How come it's got so cold? 
How can I be lost 
In remembrance I relive 
And how can I blame you 
When it's me I can't forgive? 
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/m/metallica/the_unforgiven_iii.html ]
These days drift on inside a fog 
It's thick and suffocating 
His sinking life outside it's hell 
Inside intoxicating 
He's run aground 
Like his life 
Water much too shallow 
Slipping fast 
Down with his ship 
Fading in the shadows now 
A castaway

They've 
All gone 
Away

They've gone away

How can I be lost 
If I've got nowhere to go? 
Search for seas of gold 
How come it's got so cold? 
How can I be lost 
In remembrance I relive 
And how can I blame you 
When it's me I can't forgive?

Forgive me 
Forgive me not 
Forgive me 
Forgive me not 
Forgive me 
Forgive me not 
Forgive me 
Forgive me, why can't I forgive me?

Set sail to sea but pulled off course 
By the light of golden treasure 
How could he know this new dawn's light 
Would change his life forever

How can I be lost 
If I've got nowhere to go? 
Search for seas of gold 
How come it's got so cold? 
How can I be lost 
In remembrance I relive 
So how can I blame you 
When it's me I can't forgive?​​


----------



## The Professor

My head hit's the pillow, a weeping willow, I can't sleep, a pain so deep it bellows
But these cellos help just to keep me mellow, hand's on my head, touched knees to elbow
I'm hunched over, emotion just flows over, these cold shoulders are both frozen, you don't know me


----------



## arpeggiator

Only time can show you
through an invisible door
in the bottom of the ocean
I threw a bird at the sky,
someone told me that
you’d better close your eyes.
...
Aside from the leaves that fall
you know it’s been justified
you gotta take it in your stride
Besides the nightmares
that lie before you,
you’ve always found a reason
to stay happy to be alive.
...
You’ll always have control of your life
go with the feeling that’s right
you know, man, the media may try yeah
but my beautiful spirit is glued to my eye.


----------



## Jared3

Feel myself falling to the ground
Solitary silence there's no sound
Open my eyes and look around
Colours and concepts that confound
All around

Pick myself up and take the air
The fragrance of children everywhere
Slowly absorbed into my square
Debating what is and isn't there
Who cares.

You wait until your time comes round again

Feel myself falling to the ground
Solitary silence there's no sound
Open my eyes and look around
Colours and concepts that confound
All around


----------



## Unexist

Jared3 said:


> Feel myself falling to the ground
> Solitary silence there's no sound
> Open my eyes and look around
> Colours and concepts that confound
> All around
> 
> Pick myself up and take the air
> The fragrance of children everywhere
> Slowly absorbed into my square
> Debating what is and isn't there
> Who cares.
> 
> You wait until your time comes round again
> 
> Feel myself falling to the ground
> Solitary silence there's no sound
> Open my eyes and look around
> Colours and concepts that confound
> All around


I really liked that song I might have to download some of their stuff..

well heres how I feel at the moment, hopefully someone might be able to make a little more sense out of it then me, :blank


----------



## planetjojo

The Beetles Help! i need somebody, not just anybody, help.....
when i was younger so much younger than too day
i never needed anybodys help in any way
now i find ive changed my mind
ive opened up the door.....
help me if you can i'm feeling down
and i do appreciate you coming round
help me get my feet back on the ground.......


----------



## Ryth Lethandas

The first line of this song says it all


----------



## Squirrelevant

I've hardened up to what this place has offered up so far 
I've lost some sensitivity maybe you can see the scars 
And when I found out what counts in this place 
It still couldn't erase the smile that's on my face 
'Cause I won't drop I won't stop until I'm up
I won't drop no I won't stop until I'm up
In the right place

Stone under your feet and I know that will never change 
Stone under your shirt sometimes and how it beats is all that's strange 
And if we never rise above their lies we're gonna only have ourselves to blame 
We won't drop we won't stop until we're up in the right place 
We won't drop we won't stop until we're up in the high place 
We won't drop we won't stop until we're up in the high part of town 
Yeah the high part of town 
We're all going down to the high part of town 
And we won't drop we won't stop 'till we're up in the right place 
The right place


----------



## noyadefleur

Oh it's a little strange,
It will all make sense in the morning.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Yeah I'm fadin' And I call out No one hears me 
Never been, never felt, never thought I'd say a word

Weighed down, Say it now

You're naked inside your fear 
Can't take back all those years 
Shots in the dark from empty guns 
Never heard by anyone 
Never heard by anyone

Yeah I'm hiding in the fallout 
Now I'm wasted They don't need me, don't want me, don't hear a word I say

Weighed down, Say it now

You're naked inside your fear 
Can't take back all those years 
Shots in the dark from empty guns 
Never heard by anyone 
Never heard by anyone

Inside your head 
No one's there 
And I don't think I'll ever be 
And I don't care

You're naked inside your fear 
Can't take back all those years 
Shots in the dark from empty guns 
Never heard by anyone 
Never heard by anyone


----------



## The Professor




----------



## tutliputli

I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink
I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink
No, no, no

I'm so tired, I don't know what to do
I'm so tired, my mind is set on you
I wonder should I call you but I know what you would do

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired, I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid git

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got for a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got for a little peace of mind


----------



## noyadefleur

I thought nothing could go wrong,
I was wrong, I was wrong.


----------



## noyadefleur

I used to cry, but now I don't have the time.


----------



## Jared3

I'm so bored..


----------



## river1

Oh, its hardly a secret I'm not going to stop trying to get to where I'm going until I reach it


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Stone that the builder refuse
Will always be the head cornerstone
-Bob Marley


----------



## False Protagonist

I don't know where to go 
I don't know what to be 
I don't know how to change from being me 
I don't know what to say 
Maybe another day 
I'll stop getting lost and find my way, home 
All I know is gone

- Lostprophets, I Don't Know


----------



## Toppington

And when you die
I won't be at your wake
No eulogy from me
Just a smile on my face


----------



## Unexist

Just breathe and focus.
How can I when the air is so cold and empty,
that my lungs froze right in my chest?
I'll be honest 
the silver linings are getting harder and harder to manufacture, 
and the smiles are so difficult to fake.
I'll be honest 
the silver linings are getting harder and harder to manufacture, 
and the smiles are becoming so difficult for me to fake.

What do I have to do
or who do I have to kill, 
to get what I want... what I need?
What do I have to do
or who do I have to kill, 
to get what I want... what I need?

Happiness is an emotion
I was born to this world without.
Nothing pleases me.
I can never be satiated.
Through this toil I will breed my own distress 
and destroy my best hopes;
**** up the only things (that I love).


----------



## MsDaisy

I've been afraid of changing, cause I've built my life around you,
but, time makes you bolder, children get older. I'm getting older too.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I woke today, and felt your side of bed
The covers were still warm where you'd been layin'
You were gone, my heart was filled with dread
You might not be sleeping here again
It's all right, 'cause I love you
And that's not gonna change
Run me round, make me hurt again and again
But I'll still sing you love songs
Written in the letters of your name
And brave the storm to come
For it surely looks like rain

Did you ever waken to the sound of street cats making love
And guess from their cries you were listening to a fight
Well you know, hate's just the last thing they're thinking of
They're only trying to make it through the night
I only want to hold you, I don't want to tie you down
Or fence you in the lines I might have drawn
It's just that I have gotten used to having you around
My landscape would be empty if you were gone
It's all right, 'cause I love you
And that's not gonna change
Run me round, make me hurt again and again
But I'll still sing you love songs
Written in the letters of your name
And brave the storm to come
For it surely looks like rain


----------



## Ohhai

"My table is my throne, and the computer is my court,
The bi-***** is my subject and thinking is my sport.

Don't look for me in daylight, we're robots all assembled,
You'll find me in my dark world, in my apathy filled temple,
Addiction death and painted women bring me to my senses,
Activists with vocal guns 'cause trouble is my business."

Somewhat reworded lyrics of GG Allin - Guns, *****es, Brawls and Bottles.


----------



## Tibble

It's getting late
It all just wanes and pales and fades away
If we just want it too much
And what a shame if all there is
Is all that's gone away
There's nothing left here for us

Dead light holiday
Killing time to make us stay
Hollow as the promises of yesterday
On and on the music plays

Memories in paraphrase
Falling past my window
Like the morning rain

It's all the same
So many words remaining
Always too late
It never seems worth taking

And all the days
And all the nights lost sleeping
And in the end
The secrets not worth keeping

Birthday massacre - holiday


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

"I’m over-pessimistic in this slumbered frame of mind
Even rainbows are just another bank to climb
Another waste of time, that I feel but can’t kiss
I feel like Atlas when the thunder breaks my spine"


----------



## The Professor




----------



## Akili

I'm so tired, and I wish I was the moon tonight


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

"They tell me every single lie they conjure and barter
Because I am a monster"


----------



## BarryLyndon

He came from somewhere back in her long ago 
The sentimental fool don't see 
Tryin' hard to recreate 
What had yet to be created once in her life 

She musters a smile for his nostalgic tale 
Never coming near what he wanted to say 
Only to realize 
It never really was

She had a place in his life 
He never made her think twice 
As he rises to her apology 
Anybody else would surely know 
He's watching her go 

But what a fool believes ... he sees 
No wise man has the power to reason away 
What seems ... to be 
Is always better than nothing 
And nothing at all keeps sending him 

Somewhere back in her long ago 
Where he can still believe there's a place in her life 
Someday, somewhere, she will return


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Heres the chorus (Machines by Biffy Clyro):
Coz I've started falling apart I'm not savouring life
(Take the pieces and build them skywards)
I've forgotten how good it could be to feel alive
(Take the pieces and build them skywards)


----------



## Xtraneous

I don't know how we were created,
But I know that, I know we all die, know we all die.
Open up your arms and hold on to
Everything you own that owns you too,
And just let it all go,
'Cause we do as we please,
And that's all we can do.
That's all we can do.

I don't know how we were created,
But I know that, I know we all die, know we all die.
And that's all we can do.


----------



## AnnaM

Earshot - Wait

I can't wait for someone to hear me,
And wait for someone to touch me.
And wait forever to be told,
I'm forever alone.

I can't wait for someone to feel me,
And wait for someone to heal me.
And wait forever to be told,
I'm forever alone.


----------



## noyadefleur

She lived in a dark cloud of little hells, when she meant something to somebody else.


----------



## sliplikespace

_I've given everyone I know, a good reason to go.
I was surprised you stuck around, long enough to figure out.
That it's all alright.
I guess it's all alright.
I've got nothing left inside of my chest.
But it's all alright._


----------



## Neutrino

What if I can't be all that you need me to be
We've got a good thing going, we have some promises to keep
But my addiction it can be such a detriment
Please believe in this my dear, I am more than penitent

- "Little Hell" by City and Colour


----------



## OriginalUserName

I need a friend
Oh, oh, I need a friend
To make me happy
Not so alone

Look at me standing here
I'm here on my own again
Up straight in the sunshine

No need to run and hide
It's a wonderful, wonderful life
No need to laugh and cry
It's a wonderful, wonderful life

Wonderful Life - Groove Coverage


----------



## Skyliner

*Bright Eyes - A Line Allows Progress, A Circle Does Not*

Sitting around, no work today
Try pacing to keep awake
Laying around, no school today
Just drink until the clock has circled all the way

It is late afternoon 
as you walk through the rooms
of a house that is quiet
except for unanswered telephones
You stand near the sink
while you're mixing a drink
You think you don't want to pass out
where your roommates will find you again

Stumble around the neighborhood with nothing to do
You're always looking for something to sniff, smoke or swallow
Calling over next door to see what they got
But you would settle for anything that would make your brain slow down or stop

Break this circle of thoughts you chase before they catch back up with you
And your parents noticed your thinning face
All the weight you lost
All the weight you are losing

You said "I'm done feeling like a skeleton, no more sleep walking dead"
You're going to wake from this coma
You're going to crawl from this bed you have made
And stop counting on that camera
that hangs round your neck
Because it won't ever remember
what you choose to forget

As you try to find some source of light
Try to name one thing you like
You used to have such a longer list
And light you never had to look for it
But now it's so easy to second guess everything you do
until all you want is to

Finish this half empty glass
before the ice all melts away
This feeling always used to pass
Seems like it's every day 
Seems like it's every night now


----------



## MsDaisy

Making your way in the world today takes everything you got.
Taken a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot.
Wouldnt you like to get away?


----------



## skeletonkey

*River City Extension --> There & Back Again*

I live by the ocean, but I don't feel free
And I've got a problem, the problem is me.
I work for the better and I will be kind
I used to hate myself but I have changed my mind.
Now I hide my face cause I'm ashamed
And I shut my mouth but I'm still the same.
I look towards the future, I see a different [wo]man
But I won't decide based on the ones that I have been.

I think I'll be alright, I think you're doing fine.

Now I've been afraid, my hearts gone cold.
I've got to realize nothing here is gonna save my soul.
I don't have money, but I do alright.
I still get lonely but I feel fine.
Am I that far away? I think you'll be okay!

From the moment I first heard this song, I felt connected to it. It's a beautiful song. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## MsDaisy

Lonely is the night when you find yourself alone
Your demons come to light and your mind is not your own
Lonely is the night when there's no one left to call
You feel the time is right--(say) the writin's on the wall


It's a high time to fight when the walls are closin' in
Call it what you like--it's time you got to win
Lonely, lonely, lonely--your spirit's sinkin' down
You find you're not the only stranger in this town


Red lights, green lights, stop 'n go jive
Headlines, deadlines jammin' your mind
You been stealin' shots from the side
Let your feelin's go for a ride

There's danger out tonight..the man is on the prowl
Get the dynamite...the boys are set to howl
Lonely is the night when you hear the voices call
Are you ready for a fight--do you wanna take it all


Slowdown, showdown--waitin' on line
Showtime, no time for changin' your mind
Streets are ringin', march to the sound
Let your secrets follow you down


Somebody's watchin' you baby--so much you can do
Nobody's stoppin' you baby, from makin' it too
One glimpse'll show you now baby, what the music can do
One kiss'll show you now baby--it can happen to you


No more sleepin', wastin' our time
Midnight creepin's first on our minds
No more lazin' 'round the tv
You'll go crazy--come out with me


----------



## jim_morrison

*Underoath - Anyone Can Dig A Hole But It Takes A Real Man To Call It Home*

I'm no leader I'm just a mess
It's not the way it's supposed to be
It's just the way that it is

I'm afraid we are all victims here
And the one whose in charge
I've lead us all astray again

Oh, how the plot thickens
Are we too far gone?
We always assume the worst

I'm afraid no ones listening anymore
I'm freaking out
I'm so sick
I'm making me sick
Don't look down

The only thing in my way is myself
I'm just thinking out loud
I'm just thinking
How can I still be alive?
I should have been gone so long, so long ago

I can't get away from it all
I messed up like I always do
I gave you nothing
I took you nowhere
You're still listening

The world around me
Has taken a turn for the worst
I'm left alone
Climbing to the top

Should I jump should I stay
Can I make another day
Should I jump should I stay

I am the one whose wrong 
God forgive me


----------



## sunnydaysnitch

If it hurts this much,
Then it must be love,
And it's a lottery,
I can't wait to draw your name.
Oh i'm trying to get to you,
But time isn't on my side.
If the truth's the worst I can do,
then I guess that I have lied

Keeping me awake,
It's been like this now for days.
My heart is out at sea,
My head all over the place.
I'm losing sense of time,
And everything tastes the same.
I'll be home in a day,
I fear thats a month too late.

always attract-youmeatsix


----------



## Tibble

Hold up
Hold on
Don't be scared
You'll never change what's been and gone

May your smile (may your smile)
Shine on (shine on)
Don't be scared (don't be scared)
Your destiny may keep you warm

'cause all of the stars
Are fading away
Just try not to worry
You'll see them some day
Take what you need
And be on your way
And stop crying your heart out

Get up (get up)
Come on (come on)
Why're you scared? (I'm not scared)
You'll never change
What's been and gone

'cause all of the stars
Are fading away
Just try not to worry
You'll see them some day
Take what you need
And be on your way
And stop crying your heart out

'cause all of the stars
Are fading away
Just try not to worry
You'll see them some day
Take what you need
And be on your way
And stop crying your heart out

We're all of us stars
We're fading away
Just try not to worry
You'll see us some day
Just take what you need
And be on your way
And stop crying your heart out
Stop crying your heart out
Stop crying your heart out

Oasis - Stop crying your heart out


----------



## Noll

*Radiohead - Blow Out*
_
In my mind
And nailed into my heels
All the time
Killing what I feel

And everything I touch_ _
(all wrapped up in cotton wool)
(all wrapped up in sugar-coated pills)
Turns to stone
Everything I touch
(all wrapped up in cotton wool)
(all wrapped up in sugar-coated pills)
Turns to stone

I am fused_ _
Just in case I blow out
I am glued
Just in case I crack out

And everything I touch turns to stone_ _
Everything I touch
(all wrapped up in cotton wool)
(all wrapped up in sugar-coated pills)
Turns to stone

_It's about low self-esteem.


----------



## jim_morrison

There you are
As you always were
In bathing light
And naked blur
You're a part of me
Eternal One
By grand design
And setting sun

If you wait I will wait
Taste I will taste
If you love I will love
Run I will run
To my last breath

Last night I turned around
and thought I saw myself turning
Inside the strangest dream
of life unloved and cities burning

Awake in my arms
You cry unharmed
Our age of the hours
While they still devour all
So take it all
I doubt if we
Will know it's gone
Cause we've been here
Since time began
Begged god awake
and make these plans

Wound opens
Reveal this broken man
And soon there's notions
of blood on his hands

Last night I turned around
I thought I saw myself turning
Last night I turned around
and thought I watched the world ending
Inside the crushing dawn
I felt a pang the tide was turning

Wound - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Noll

*Smashing Pumpkins - In The Arms Of Sleep*

_Sleep will not come to this tired body now
Peace will not come to this lonely heart
There are some things I'll live without
But I want you to know that I need you right now
I need you tonight

I steal a kiss from her sleeping shadow moves
'Cause I'll always miss her wherever she goes
And I'll always need her more than she could ever need me
I need someone to ease my mind
But sometimes a someone is so hard to find

And I'll do anything to keep her here tonight
And I'll say anything to make her feel alright
And I'll be anything to keep her here tonight
'Cause I want you to stay
With me
I need you tonight

She comes to me like an angel out of time
As I play the part of a saint on my knees
There are some things I'll live without
But I want you to know that I need you right now

Suffer my desire
Suffer my desire
Suffer my desire
For you_


----------



## BrokenReflection

*Creed - One Last Breath*

Please come now, I think I'm falling
Holding on to all I think is safe
It seems I found the road to nowhere
And I'm trying to escape
I yelled back when I heard thunder
But I'm down to one last breath
And with it let me say
Let me say

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinking
Maybe six feet ain't so far down

I'm looking down now that it's over
Reflecting on all of my mistakes
I thought I found the road to somewhere,
Somewhere in His grace
I cried out, Heaven save me
But I'm down to one last breath
And with it let me say
Let me say

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinking
maybe six feet
Ain't so far down

I'm so far down

Sad eyes follow me
But I still believe there's something left for me
So please come stay with me
'Cause I still believe there's something left for you and me
For you and me
For you and me

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinking
Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinking
Maybe six feet ain't so far down

Please come now I think I'm falling
I'm holding on to all I think is safe


----------



## brothersport

Just cause you feel it, doesn't mean it's there.

There There by Radiohead


----------



## BrokenReflection

MsDaisy said:


> Making your way in the world today takes everything you got.
> Taken a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot.
> Wouldnt you like to get away?


Yes. :yes


----------



## BrokenReflection

brothersport said:


> Just cause you feel it, doesn't mean it's there.
> 
> There There by Radiohead


I feel like that too right now.


----------



## Noll

brothersport said:


> Just cause you feel it, doesn't mean it's there.
> 
> There There by Radiohead


That's a good one, pretty sad too...


----------



## BrokenReflection

*Demons*

Only the dead souls know I'm alive
They want me to lie down by their side
These are the demons that passed through my life
That killed me over a thousand times
I don't run I don't flee I don't fight
I don't act dumb and don't shine my light
I don't act numb I don't flex my might
I sit down on the ground till the time is right
They seek my demise and rely on my
Dark side to give into the night
All those desperate ghosts, stuck souls, trapped in black holes
Became werewolve's stolen souls..
They wanna see me bleed


----------



## ShyGirl123

"Numb"

I'm tired of being what you want me to be
Feeling so faithless, lost under the surface
Don't know what you're expecting of me
Put under the pressure of walking in your shoes
(Caught in the undertow, just caught in the undertow)
Every step that I take is another mistake to you
(Caught in the undertow, just caught in the undertow)

[Chorus:]
I've become so numb, I can't feel you there
Become so tired, so much more aware
I'm becoming this, all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

Can't you see that you're smothering me,
Holding too tightly, afraid to lose control?
'Cause everything that you thought I would be
Has fallen apart right in front of you.
(Caught in the undertow, just caught in the undertow)
Every step that I take is another mistake to you.
(Caught in the undertow, just caught in the undertow)
And every second I waste is more than I can take.

[Chorus:]
I've become so numb, I can't feel you there,
Become so tired, so much more aware
I'm becoming this, all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you.

And I know
I may end up failing too.
But I know
You were just like me with someone disappointed in you.

[Chorus:]
I've become so numb, I can't feel you there,
Become so tired, so much more aware.
I'm becoming this, all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you.

[Chorus:]
I've become so numb, I can't feel you there.
(I'm tired of being what you want me to be)
I've become so numb, I can't feel you there.
(I'm tired of being what you want me to be)


----------



## whatevzers

Do you ever think back to another time?
Does it bring you so down that you thought you lost your mind?
Do you ever want to lead a long trail of destruction
and mow down any bull**** that confronts you?
Do you ever build up all the small things in your head?
To make one problem that adds up to nothing
To me it's nothing...


----------



## erikahawkins

Goodbye, my almost lover
Goodbye, my hopeless dream
I'm trying not to think about you
Can't you just let me be?

So long, my luckless romance
My back is turned on you
Should've known you'd bring me heartache
Almost lovers always do


----------



## BrokenReflection

erikahawkins said:


> Goodbye, my almost lover
> Goodbye, my hopeless dream
> I'm trying not to think about you
> Can't you just let me be?
> 
> So long, my luckless romance
> My back is turned on you
> Should've known you'd bring me heartache
> Almost lovers always do


Aw, I can relate to that one too.


----------



## MommaBear92

So tell me when you hear my heart stop.
You're the only one who knows.
Tell me when you hear my silence,
There's a possibility I wouldn't know.

So tell me when my sorrows over
You're the reason why I'm closed
Tell me when you hear me falling.
There's a possibility it wouldn't show.


----------



## Toppington

What if the devil was a﻿ lie?
What if God did not exist?
So, with all due respect
Tell me, what is death
If life is just a *****?


----------



## Shianne

oldie, mom played it a couple times in the kitchen
By Kenny Nolan, 'I Like Dreamin' 70s song? mayb it was grandmom's kitchen?

I like dreamin'
Cause dreamin' can make you mine
I like dreamin'
Closing my eyes and feeling fine
When the lights go down
I'm holding you so tight
Got you in my arms
And it's paradise 'til the morning light

I see us on the shore beneath the bright sunshine
We've walked along St Thomas beach a million times
Hand in hand, two barefoot lovers kissin' in the sand
Side by side, the tide rolls in
I'm touching you, you're touching me
If only it could be

I like dreamin'
Cause dreamin' can make you mine
I like dreamin'
Closing my eyes and feeling fine
When the lights go down
I'm holding you so tight
Got you in my arms
And it's paradise 'til the morning light

Through each dream how our love has grown
I see us with our children and our happy home
Little smiles, so warm and tender looking up at us
Blessed by love, the world we share
Until I wake and reach for you
And you're just not there

I like dreamin'
'Cause dreaming can make you mine
I like holding you close and touching your skin
Even if it's in my mind
Sweet dream baby, I love you
Oooh, my sweet dream baby
Don't keep me waitin' all my life
I need you
Sweet dream baby, I love you
Oooh, sweet dream baby
You in my dreams every night


----------



## Tentative

In the evening of a grey day, a bleak day
I strayed into the dim silence of the hallowed trees
Where the fir-trees whisper of those been, those gone
Where the sacred earth still hides all those we once loved

"O father, hear these words, your son is not made for this world
Faint-hearted and careworn, into this vile life I was hurled
In the woods the fiends sigh, I swear I heard the demons neigh
On the seashore I espy the dreadful void under the tides"

Ill-assorted with this life, these cares
Each moment I am waiting for the worst to come my way
Dark berry from my mother's womb; a frail one
I was affrighted at my birth, bewildered from the start

Better it would be to stay in the shades
In the thicket of the dead, in the groves of death
Here I would lie to the end of the days

"Hear me now, my hapless son
Warn away all your fears
Make good use of your brief days
Life may be grim but death is more austere
By yourself you sit and wait
By yourself you will have time to repent"

"In these lowly halls
No moon will beam, no sun will shine
In these narrow rooms
No tears are seen, no laughter heard"

At the dawn of a quiet day
I strolled from the woods, returned to the hearth
And with a restful mind I roamed
The dreary shores, the darkling wilds
Greeting all the days that befall
Taking life as it comes


----------



## Mahglazzies

_When I was young, younger than before
I never saw the truth hanging from the door
And now I'm older--see it face to face
And now I'm older--gotta get up clean the place

And I was greener, greener than the hill
Where flowers grew and sun shone still
Now I'm darker than the deepest sea
Just hand me down give me a place to be

And I was strong, strong in the sun
I thought I'd see when day is done
Now I'm weaker than the palest blue
Oh so weak in this need for you_

Oh, and...

_I had tender feelings that you made hard
But its your heart not mine that's scarred
So when I go home I'll be happy to go
You're just somebody that I used to know
You don't need my help anymore
Its all now to you, there ain't no before
Now that you're big enough to run your own show
You're just somebody that I used to know
I watched you deal in a dying day
And throw a living past away
So you can be sure that you're in control
You're just somebody that I used to know
I know you don't think you did me wrong
And I can't stay this mad for long
Keepin' a hold of what you just let go
You're just somebody that I used to know_


----------



## Dissonance

There's only one certain reality that exists, 
It's useless to look back on yesterday. 
The endless sky,even extending 
to a world without shadows.

The voice of awakening, piercing all other noises 
(Stand up for your final choice! Now the time of fate has come)

Rip apart the darkness,catch the overflowing light and hold it up high 
I'm awakening in the new world

If you would reach out your hands for me 
I'll take you with me in an instant. 
Rising higher than anyone else 
to a place with zero-gravity.

The awakening voice, taking notice of our countdown to freedom 
(Stand up for your final choice! Now the time of fate has come.)

Spread out your fine wings, gather the winds, and fly off 
Your raging pulse echoes across time 
I'm awakening in the new world

Contorted spectrums melts flows away 
(Stand up for your final choice! Now the time of fate has come.) 
The track I've drawn out continues its neverending ascent 
(Fly away beyond the clouds. Will you still be in your dreams?)

Rip apart the darkness,and catch the overflowing light and hold it up high 
Connected to this moment you've longed for

I embrace the voice you have given me, flying higher and higher 
Our endless future flowing so brightly 
I'm awakening in the new world


----------



## bub2631

*Song lyrics that describe how your currently feeling*

Mad World lyrics
Songwriters: Orzabal, Roland;

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for the daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere

Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I wanna drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow

And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take
When people run in circles its a very, very
Mad world, mad world

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy birthday, happy birthday
And I feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen

Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me, what's my lesson?
Look right through me, look right through me

And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take
When people run in circles its a very, very
Mad world, mad world, enlarging your world
Mad world


----------



## Noll

_Please
Take this
And run far away
Far away from me
I am
Tainted
The two of us
Were never meant to be
All these
Pieces
And promises and left behinds
If only I could see
In my
Nothing
You meant everything
Everything to me_


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

When I come home at the end of the day, everything is just where I left it...
No one has called, nothing has changed, everything is just how I left it...

I haven't spoken a word in days, except for cursing the noise in the hall...
I haven't spoken a word in days, to anyone else at all...

And so, as I go, I'll leave my body for you...
And so, as I go, don't feel sorry for me
For life is the sacrifice, before you die
And so as I go, I'll leave my body for you...to...see...

A bed all alone in the bedroom
A vacant space where a table should be
Some posters on the walls
The bathroom mirror covered in spit

I have made such desperate attempts to make this a nice place to live...
And I have failed, for I have tried to fill this dead empty space with a life!

All this time on my hands,
And I have no where to go,
Haunted by the distractions of living alone

Woods of Ypres - The distractions of Living Alone


----------



## Noll

*Smashing Pumpkins - Stand Inside Your Love

*_You and me 
Meant to be 
Immutable 
Impossible 
It's destiny 
Pure lunacy 
Incalculable 
Inseparable

And for the last time _ _
You're everything that i want and asked for 
You're all that i dream

Who wouldn't be the one you love _ _
Who wouldn't stand inside your love 
Protected and the lover of

A pure soul _ _
And beautiful 
You 
Don't understand 
Don't fear me now 
I will breath 
For the both of us 
Travel the world 
Traverse the skies 
Your home is here 
Within my heart

And for the first time _ _
I feel as though i am reborn in my mind 
Recast as child and mystic sage

Who wouldn't be the one you love _ _
Who wouldn't stand inside your love

For the first time _ _
I'm telling how much i need and bleed for 
Your every move and waking sound in my time 
I'll wrap my wrap my wire around your heart 
And your mind 
You're mine forever now

Who wouldn't be the one you love and live for _ _
Who wouldn't stand inside your love and die for 
Who wouldn't be the one you love

_After being rejected twice by this girl I really love, this song really speaks to me. Makes me cry...


----------



## Toppington

"Anger and agony are better than misery."

And my younger teens come rushing back to me.


----------



## nonesovile

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour 
But heaven knows I'm miserable now 

I was looking for a job, and then I found a job 
And heaven knows I'm miserable now 


In my life 
Why do I give valuable time 
To people who don't care if I live or die ? 


Two lovers entwined pass me by 
And heaven knows I'm miserable now 


I was looking for a job, and then I found a job 
And heaven knows I'm miserable now 


In my life 
Oh, why do I give valuable time 
To people who don't care if I live or die ? 


What she asked of me at the end of the day 
Caligula would have blushed 


"You've been in the house too long" she said
And I (naturally) fled 


In my life 
Why do I smile 
At people who I'd much rather kick in the eye ? 


I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour 
But heaven knows I'm miserable now 


"You've been in the house too long" she said 
And I (naturally) fled 


In my life 
Why do I give valuable time 
To people who don't care if I live or die


----------



## nonesovile

Toppington said:


> "Anger and agony are better than misery."
> 
> And my younger teens come rushing back to me.


I recognize those lyrics, what song is it?


----------



## Bunyip

nonesovile said:


> I recognize those lyrics, what song is it?


It's "Pain" by Three Days Grace

At least, I think-- my memory isn't terribly reliable.


----------



## nonesovile

Caggee said:


> It's "Pain" by Three Days Grace
> 
> At least, I think-- my memory isn't terribly reliable.


Ahh yes XD thanks.


----------



## Kingpin

Catch the wheel that breaks the butterfly
I cried the rain that fills the ocean wide
I tried to talk with God to no avail
Calling my name and out of nowhere
I said, "If you won't save me, please don't waste my time"


----------



## Insanityonthego

Strawberry fields and Across the Universe - Beatles


----------



## estse

Who in white America has the Latin lover?
Who feels the weeping world knock-knock-knocking at your door?
I always wanted to swipe for the face of another
I always knew that I could not ask for more

Who's all atwitter about their Latin lover?
Deceitful hypochondriacs just swinging at them
With all that caliente feeling
Their hands clapping in time with their own deaths

I felt something
I got excited
Is that cool?

You bought salsa lessons for your mother
A rare light on an otherwise cloudy day
Calling out from our coustal waters
A nagging feeling that cannot be swept away

I felt something
I got excited
Is it cool?
I got excited


----------



## Tentative

Egoism dictates human relations
A world where fashion outshines morality
It's written in blood-red colours
Designed by the thirst for power

Gather the faithful and propose a toast
To the epoch of indifference!
Gather the faithful!
Gather the faithful and propose a toast
To the epoch of indifference!

An all too ordinary story
With an aftertaste so bitter (so bitter)
Forced to be someone I don't want to be
I'm losing myself
Sinking deeper down
I'm caught in the world wound web

A time represented by the void
An excuse without content
Stuck in the abyss of existence
With a content void of excuse

Gather the faithful and propose a toast!
To the epoch of indifference!
Gather the faithful!
Gather the faithful and propose a toast!
To the epoch of indifference!

(An all too ordinary story
This is my story
with an aftertaste so bitter)

(I'm losing myself
I'm sinking deeper down
I'm caught, I'm caged, I'm gone... )

An all too ordinary story
With an aftertaste so bitter (so bitter)
Forced to be someone I don't want to be
I'm losing myself
Sinking deeper down
I'm caught in the world wound web.


----------



## nonesovile

Instincts that can still betray us,
A journey that leads to the sun,
Soulless and bent on destruction,
A struggle between right and wrong.
You take my place in the showdown,
I'll observe witha pitiful eye,
And humbly ask for forgiveness,
A request well beyond you and I.
Heart and soul, one will burn.

An abyss that laughs at creation,
A circus complete with all fools,
Foundations that lasted the ages,
Then ripped apart at their roots.
Beyond all this good is the terror,
The grip of a mercenary hand,
When savagery turns all good reason,
There's no turning back, no last stand.
Heart and soul, one will burn.

Existence well what does it matter?
I exist on the best terms I can.
The past is now part of my future,
The present is well out of hand.
Heart and soul, one will burn.
One will burn, one will burn.
Heart and soul, one will burn

Joy Division - heart and soul


----------



## Bunyip

From _I'm Alive_ by Becca.

"I'm so sick of wasting time, but nothing's moving in my mind. Inspiration can't be found."

"I would rather stay in bed, but I know there's a reason."

"Only I can change the end of the movie in my head. There's no time for misery. I wont feel sorry for me."


----------



## Puppet Master

I am stunned, you caught me by surprise
It's so damn wrong, you outdid yourselves
Beaten numb, I didn't see you sneaking round the corner, how could I?
There is no sight in my third eye

When I'm done I will hunt you down
One by one I'll blow you all to hell
For you faceless, nameless, cowards, cannot hide
The day of reckoning will arrive

Strike from behind and knock me to the ground
Kick me while I'm down, stab me in the back, you *******s
Tear my heart out of my chest
I rise from the ashes, from these ruins of mine, from the rage
I'm right on your track you *******s
Dozen of eyes for an eye
Vengeance is mine

I have dreams of hammering your skulls
Fantasies of bashing in your brains
Obsessively I am watching, I am stalking, I am following
And then the massacre begins

Strike from behind and knock me to the ground
Kick me while I'm down, stab me in the back, you *******s
Tear my heart out of my chest
I rise from the ashes, from these ruins of mine, from the rage
I'm right on your track, you *******s
Dozen of eyes for an eye
Vengeance is mine

Strike from behind and knock me to the ground
Kick me while I'm down, stab me in the back, you *******s
Tear my heart out of my chest
I rise from the ashes, from these ruins of mine, from the rage
I'm right on your track you *******s
Dozen of eyes for an eye
Vengeance is mine
Dozen of eyes for an eye
Vengeance is mine
Vengeance is mine


----------



## Fear Goggles

I have become a silent movie
The hero killed the clown
Can't make a sound

Nobody knows what he's doing
Still hanging around
Can't make a sound

The slow motion moves me
The monologue means nothing to me
Bored in the role, but he can't stop
Standing up to sit back down
Or lose the one thing found
Spinning the world like a toy top
'Til there's a ghost in every town
Can't make a sound​
*Elliott Smith - Can't make a sound​*


----------



## xTKsaucex

You got to gather up what you need
You got to choose a direction
And when the moment is right for you
You got to go

You gotta keep your ideals high
You got to know that the sky belongs to no one
and you know you got to go


----------



## Millais

We all got old at breakneck speed - Wetsuit - The Vaccines


----------



## Toad Licker

Turn her over
A candle is lit, I see through her
Blow it out and save all her ashes for me

Curse me sold her
The poison that runs it's course through her
Pale white skin with strawberry gashes all over all over

Watch me fault her
You're living like a disaster
She said kill me faster
with strawberry gashes all over

Called her over
and asked her if she was improving
She said "feels fine" it's wonderful wonderful here

Hex me told her
I dreamt of a devil that knew her
Pale white skin with strawberry gashes all over all over

Watch me fault her
You're living like a disaster
She said kill me faster
with strawberry gashes all over

I lay quiet
waiting for her voice to say
"Some things you lose and some things you just give away"


----------



## Tentative

Bleak, the sky is pale or is it the water
Vapor conceals the ends and the beginnings
Adrift between awake and asleep, the stillness entwines a wavering mind

Awake, the trail forms through transparent walls
To make way for stars to walk the surface
The silence enshrouded in a halo of light, to wake the sleeper

Wake up son, the storm is over
Don't let yourself slumber in the arms of the frail
It's time to remember why you are here
With fire to open the eyes of the hunter
The flow of time will not stay and wait for you
Rise before you crumble under the weight of oceans

A convergence of the lost light
To spark the flame that drowned in the storm

Who are you to abandon faith, you made the promise to conquer the ocean
A fall into oblivion, leaving the reborn to the black sea

Light climbing down, embodying the hunter
With fire to open up the eyes of the weary
He came with the call of the lost legion
With voices of the ancient ones, asking for remembrance


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm not asking you to be nice to me in life. 
But that you love me a little. 
I'm not asking that you smile at me when I'm nice. 
But that you love me a little. 
Because you do not see me and yet I'm there.

(loosely translated from French)


----------



## Larkspur

I want something else to get me through this life.


----------



## Noll

*Riverside - In Two Minds*, I can relate to this song a lot at the moment.
_
Another day of talking
And I'm in two minds
I think I have to tell you
I finally realised
I know you'll never really get inside of me
But I don't mean to hurt you
Just let me disappear

We used to like it_ _
Used to be
In the sunset time of our dream
For all these things we cannot change
We cannot be
We cannot stay

But if you lose your faith_ _
Know that I am still your friend
And if the sky falls down
Know that I will still support you._


----------



## CantSpeak

I’m a mess
That's the best way to describe it
Having no time to myself is the only way I can fight it
When I'm alone it's like I'm staring into a mirror
Don't know the person inside it and that's never been any clearer


A day to Remember - You Be Tails I'll Be Sonic


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Our quiet time, your beautiful mind&#8230;

They're all part of the list; things that I miss.
Things like your funny little laugh or the way you smile or the way we kiss.
What I notice is this, I come up with something new every single time that I sit and reminisce."


----------



## PhilipJFry

Still sitting there with your legs crossed,
not paying attention to me.
If we talk, just curious, would this end up like it always does?
All the wrong I've done.
All the wrong I'll do.
Keeps me from trying.
It keeps me quiet.
Throw out your arms to each side.
It's easier to let things go.
When we talk think what we say: there's questons then silence and
in silence we remain.
All the wrong I've done and all the wrong I'll do.
It keeps me from trying.
Keeps me from calling you.
Something I just found out.
Something you know by now.
Hope makes you so strong.
Strength keeps you alone and far away.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Don't listen to what people say
They don't know about...about you and me
Put it out your mind cause it's jealousy
They don't know about this here ♫ ♫


----------



## EndlessBlu

I can't get that sound you make out of my head
I can't even figure out what's making it
No one else around even seems to be noticing
It's only small enough for me

I can't get that sound you make out of my head
I can't even figure out what's making it
It feels like fingernails across the moon
Or do you rub your wings together
There's a mean bone in my body
It's connected to the problems that I won't take for an answer
And I won't take that from you
Because I'd hurt a fly 

Let you go to sleep
Feeling bad as me
Let you go to sleep
Feeling bad
There's a mean bone in my body
It's connected to the problems that I won't take for an answer
And I won't take that from you
Because I'd hurt a fly


----------



## baseballdude

He spends his nights in California
Watching the stars on the big screen.
Then he lies awake and wonders
Why can't that be me?
Cause in his life he's filled with all these good intentions.
He's left a lot of things he'd rather not mention right now.
But just before he says goodnight,
He looks up with a little smile at me and he says

If I could be like that
I'd give anything
Just to live one day
In those shoes.
If I could be like that, what would I do?
What would I do?

Now and dreams we run.

She spends her days up in the north park,
watching the people as they pass.
And all she wants is just a little piece of this dream, is that too much to ask?
With a safe home, and a warm bed, on a quiet little street.
All she wants is just that something to hold onto, that's all she needs.

Yeah!

If I could be like that, I would give anything
Just to live one day, in those shoes.
If I could be like that, what would I do?
What would I do?

I'm falling into this, in dreams we run away.

Falling in.
I feel I am falling in to this again.


----------



## noyadefleur

I wish I knew what to do with you,
But the truth is I ain't got a clue,
Do you? Do You?

I wish I had an idea of what I need,
But we, oh we, can't know and that's okay,
That's okay.

I wish you'd understand,
I wish that I could know,
The truth is I have no idea.

I wish we could just run around
And only worry about right now,
I hate to admit it but I don't know ****
And neither do you, do you, do you,

And that is good enough 
For me, for you, for now, 
As long as we can talk about it.


----------



## arpeggiator

When I'm looking deep inside myself
And I search in vain
How I've tried to be like someone else
But remain the same
A wasted life

I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know (I want to know)

When I'm sitting deep inside myself
And it causes pain
Think about in the times I've tried
But I've failed in vain
My life's sometimes
Between the line

I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know (I want to know)
I want to know


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_Inwards and outwards like a bug I went
Taking my hands from everything
I kept forgetting your refined words
Of how we always end up standing

Listen now, I'll clear my mind_ _
To confess or to deny
Scan me now
From side to side
In dark and light
My lame attempts were up to your neck
They made no sense
And under your spell they'll go on from here to hell

No earthly pain could make you lose your face_ _
That's just the way some people are
I was meant to reach you but I didn't
No feeling would disturb your calm

Listen now, I'll clear my mind_ _
To confess or to deny
Scan me now
From side to side
In dark and light
My lame attempts were up to your neck
They made no sense
And under your spell they'll go on from here to hell

I'll keep on seeing things that never were_ _
And things I couldn't hope to own_


----------



## intheshadows

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way. 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time. 
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way 
The time is gone, the song is over, 
Thought I'd something more to say.

Home
Home again
I like to be here
When I can

When I come home
Cold and tired
It's good to warm my bones
Beside the fire

Far away
Across the field
Tolling on the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spell
http://www.lyrics007.com/print.php?id=TkRZNU1qQTM


----------



## there.is.no.they

intheshadows said:


> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
> You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
> Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
> Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.
> 
> Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
> You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
> And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
> No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.
> 
> So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
> Racing around to come up behind you again.
> The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
> Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.
> 
> Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time.
> Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
> Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
> The time is gone, the song is over,
> Thought I'd something more to say.
> 
> Home
> Home again
> I like to be here
> When I can
> 
> When I come home
> Cold and tired
> It's good to warm my bones
> Beside the fire
> 
> Far away
> Across the field
> Tolling on the iron bell
> Calls the faithful to their knees
> To hear the softly spoken magic spell


:ditto esp the first stanza


----------



## suddentwist

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow

And I find it kinda funny
I find it kinda sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very mad world mad world


----------



## Linlinh

I am so tired,
Sometimes I feel so tired,
I can't eat I can't sleep.
So tired.
The pressure builds and builds.
Seems like theres no release.
The things I see go unnoticed by some.
Fills my eyes and heart.
Anger and guilt and frustration,
And depression makes waking up every day harder and harder.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone
I walk this empty street
On the boulevard of broken dreams
When the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone


----------



## typemismatch

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul


----------



## Eirene

Forgive me, Hera, I cannot stay.
He cut out my tongue, 
there is nothing to say.

Love me, oh Lord,
he threw me away.
He laughed at my sins,
in his arms I must stay.

He wrote, 
I am broke,
please send for me.
But I am broken too,
and spoken for,
do not tempt me.

Her skin is white,
and I'm light as the sun,
so holy light shines on the things you have done.
So I asked him how he became this man,
how did he learn to hold fruit in his hands,
and where is the lamb that gave you your name,
he had to leave though I begged him to stay

Left me alone when I needed the light,
fell to my knees and I wept for my life.
If he had of stayed you might understand,
If he had of stayed you never would have taken my hand.

He wrote,
oh love, please send for me,
but I am broken too,
and spoken for,
do not tempt me.
And where is the lamb that gave you your name,
He had to leave though I begged him to stay.

Begged him to stay in my cold wooden grip,
begged him to stay by the light of this ship.
Me fighting him, fighting like fighting dawn,
and the waves came and stole him and took him to war.

He wrote,
I'm broke, 
please send for me.
But I'm broken too,
and spoken for,
do not tempt me.

Forgive me here, I cannot stay,
cut out my tongue, 
there is nothing to save.
Love me, oh Lord, he threw me away, 
he laughed at my sins, 
in his arms I must say.

We write, 
that's alright,
I miss his smell.
We speak when spoken to,
and that suits us well

That suits us well.
That suits me well.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If possible just turn the page
And all you'll see remains the same
I wish I could blame it on a face without a name
In the center of the place I hate
There's no escape, that's what they say
Without a name..
I've vanished since the anger came

Bitterness, sums up the truth I swear
And I won't dread my time

I won't leave today..
As long as I can take the words you stake
No matter how the hell I make
The desperation go away
Without a name...

Bitterness, sums up the truth I swear
And I won't dread my time
Meaningless and unsincere
Hold back those tears, rewind..

Come to the point with an illusion
It's there but it's not a revolution
You'll bare what is not your responsibility
All that is left of what you used to be


----------



## Squirrelevant

Envelopes keep dropping through the letterbox inside my head
I watch them hit the doormat then explode into the room
I recognise the writing and I know that when I open them
Your words will change the rhythm of this perfect afternoon

I'm floating by wearing the sky like a glove
There's nothing quite as certain as a letter from reality
Neglect your obligations and they'll throw away the key

I look out from my window ledge across the fields below me
To a cottage in a garden on a headland by the sea
Your letter holds a photograph
The faces seem familiar but the names are half forgotten
Like a stain that never cleans

I'm floating by wearing the sky like a glove
There's nothing quite as certain as a letter from reality
Neglect your obligations and they'll throw away the key

I've struggled in the curtains on the threshold of insanity
You say I'm just a dreamer but that's all that you can see

I'm floating by wearing the sky like a glove
There's nothing quite as certain as a letter from reality
Neglect your obligations and they'll throw away the key

I'm cutting off the hand of fate to stop him interfering
With another dose of problems and an answer I don't need

I'm floating by wearing the sky like a glove
There's nothing quite as certain as a letter from reality
Neglect your obligations and they'll throw away the key

The sky is a glove


----------



## LordScott

Amidst this fog my body twitches with the wolves growl
A snuff utopia for the soul
Wake up! emerging from this cruel poetry
The real nightmare is the prison called reality

I have seen to much waste of lives being thrown into the fire
No way I'm gonna set you free

You come to me with a piece of your shadow pretending to see
Sown in my flesh the seed of your hatreds infecting me
Dark embrace, cold embrace, sweet embrace unfolding
Seeking for the end not written in your destiny
This is not the cure and now I spill I spill on your deception

Back to old "Hill Life Sanitarium" I go
My home - my life - the only place I know
No mirror holding the reflection of the emotions I feel
And puppets hanging from the walls I see


----------



## Yogurt

Starships were meant to flyyyyyyyyy
hands up and touch the skyyyyyyyy
can't stop cus we're so highhhhhhh
let's do this one more time!


----------



## Kingpin

_but I am so fearful of the future 
ignorant of the present 
and wary of the past 
and I don't want to but it's now a case of have to I piss away 
for pittance and suck up to the man 
no wonder I'm dying when I awoke with a start today_


----------



## LynnNBoys

If you need a friend
Don't look to a stranger
You know in the end
I'll always be there

And when you're in doubt
And when you're in danger
Take a look all around
And I'll be there

I'm sorry but I'm just thinking of the right words to say
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be
But if you wait around awhile I'll make you fall for me
I promise, I promise you I will

When your day is through
And so is your temper
You know what to do
I'll always be there

Sometimes if I shout
It's not what's intended
These words just come out
With no cross to bear

I'm sorry but I'm just thinking of the right words to say
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be
But if you wait around awhile I'll make you fall for me
I promise, I promise you

I'm sorry but I'm just thinking of the right words to say
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be
But if i have to walk to world I'll make you fall for me
I promise you, I promise you I will.

I need to tell ya
I gotta tell ya
I gotta tell ya

I'm sorry but I'm just thinking of the right words to say
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be
But if you wait around awhile I'll make you fall for me
I promise, I promise you 

I'm sorry but I'm just thinking of the right words to say
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be
And if i have to walk to world I'll make you fall for me
I promise you, I promise you I will, I will, I will


----------



## Kaede

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say


----------



## sas111

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts
My once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away
All the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase



I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along


----------



## Mauricio5

The problem with logic is theres too many loopholes
And the problem with truth is that its usually brutal
The problem is I can't trust most of what I see
So **** it all the problems of life must be me


----------



## MsDaisy

On my last night on earth,
I wanna look to the sky,
Just breathe in the air,
And blink in the light.

On my last night on earth,
I'll pay a high price,
To have no regrets, and be done with my life


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_I wanna know if this is how it's gonna be
I wanna know what I will have to lose
I wanna feel the anxiety leave my body
I wanna see things like you do

And on days like this_ _
I'm standing on my own, saying nothing
Still my feelings all exposed
And on days like this
I allow myself to fall into memories
Of days that are no more

I look for exits on every road that I go down_ _
I take your words and analyze them all apart
I search for cracks in every wall that I'm behind
Waiting, nervous for all the colors to go dark_


----------



## T-Bone

We're gonna take you back
Through the pages of the past
Just another lonely boy

I could laugh and play
And live in any other way
Then the devil took my soul

The fortune and the fame
I knew I was not the same
And I know I'd never return

Looking at the sky
I knew I would never die
And forever shining through

Wish the sky would say
That blue would turn to grey
And I know I'd be there

Life was like a fantasy
Taken by reality
Does anyone remember me
You once knew me

Flashes of the day
I knew I was here to stay
But no one stays the same

Turn the pages back in time
Through the chapters in my mind
Life's too short to leave behind
It's too late now

Life was like a fantasy
Taken by reality
Does anyone remember me
You once knew me

Flashes of the day
I knew I was here to stay
But no one
Knows my name


----------



## Nefury

there's a ladder tear in my high ideals
like I took a chair on the battlefield
and any noble fire that was burning in my chest
is acid in my belly at the very best.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## foe

"...Sometimes it seems you're not with me
It hurts me so much, it hurts me so much
Sometimes it seems you're not with me
It hurts me so much, it hurts me so much..."


----------



## saltyleaf

> In the light of the sun, is there anyone? Oh it has begun...
> Oh dear you look so lost, eyes are red and tears are shed,
> This world you must've crossed... you said...
> 
> You don't know me, you don't even care, oh yeah,
> She said
> You don't know me, and you don't wear my chains... oh yeah,
> 
> Essential yet appealed, carry all your thoughts across
> An open field,
> When flowers gaze at you... they're not the only ones who cry
> When they see you
> You said...
> 
> You don't know me, you don't even care, oh yeah,
> She said
> You don't know me, and you don't wear my chains... oh yeah,
> 
> She said I think I'll go to Boston...
> I think I'll start a new life,
> I think I'll start it over, where no one knows my name,
> I'll get out of California, I'm tired of the weather,
> I think I'll get a lover and fly em out to Spain...
> I think I'll go to Boston,
> I think that I'm just tired
> I think I need a new town, to leave this all behind...
> _I think I need a sunrise, I'm tired of the sunset_,
> I hear it's nice in the Summer, some snow would be nice... oh yeah,
> 
> Boston... where no one knows my name... yeah
> Where no one knows my name...
> Where no one knows my name...
> Yeah Boston...
> Where no one knows my name.


how i feel all the time actually.


----------



## Strwbrry

Currently: 
Until Now - Louis la Roche&Patrick Alavi, because I'm in this crazy, happy mood xD


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## Larkspur

Why am I scared of people in a room?
Why can't they see a good time
are the people close to you?
Why don't I just give in?
Have a drink and shake some hands
Oh ey oh
Oh ey oh
Why am I scarred from what (s)he did to me?
Why can't I trust anyone?
No, not even me
Why don't I just give in?
Have a drink and shake some hands
Oh ey oh

I've given thought to leaving
f-f-f-for sometime

Maybe it's time I put a profile up
of who I want to be
Fool everyone
I could start over clean
I could hide behind a big blue screen
or you could return to me

Return to me

Oh how I hope that you're happy
I hear you're somewhere in the sand
and how I wish I was an ocean

Oh no

How I hope that you're happy
*I hear you're somewhere in the sand
you know I wish I was an ocean
Maybe then, I'd get to see you again*


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm damaged, bad at best.


----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Nefury

somebody's after me 
i can't pretend to be something, i know i'm not
and when they come for me, i'll just let them be
because all that i need today, is all i need

i just want to be thinking the thoughts that i think
dreaming my dreams, and drifting within
i don't know where i'm going, but i know where i've been
come on, look within

someone will always be, more than i'll ever be
so then, i'll be myself
and when they come for me, i'll just let them be
because all that i need today, is all i need

i just want to be thinking the thoughts that i think
dreaming my dreams, and drifting within
i don't know where i'm going, but i know where i've been
come on, live your dream


----------



## blue the puppy

i know someday you'll have a beautiful life
i know you'll be a star
in somebody else's sky
but why
why 
WHY 
cant it be 
can't it be mine??


----------



## ConfusedMuse

_When panic grips your body
And your heart's a hummingbird
Raven thoughts blacken your mind
'Til you're breathing in reverse
All your friends and sedatives mean well
But make it worse
Every reassurance just magnifies the doubt
Better find yourself a place to level out

Got a cricket for a conscience
Always looks the other way
A cocaine soul starts seeming like
An empty cabaret
Hey, where have all the dancers gone?
Now the music doesn't play
Tried to listen to the river
But you couldn't shut your mouth
Better take a little time to level out

I never thought of running
My feet just led the way

Mixed-up signals
Bullet train
Cars are switched out in the crazy rain
I could meet you any place
If the brakeman turns my way

All this automatic writing
I have tried to understand
From a psychedelic angel
Who was tugging on my hand
It's an infinite coincidence
But it doesn't form a plan
So I'm headed for New England
Or the Paris of the South
Gonna find myself somewhere to level out

Are your brothels full, oh Babylon
With merry middlemen?
Never peer out of their periscopes
From those deep opium dens
All this death must need a counterweight
Always someone born again
First a mother bathes her child
Then the other way around
The scales always find a way to level out

I tried to pass for nothing
But my dreams gave me away_

This song is my life right now.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)
Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when


----------



## Tristeza

we smiled and said
"I'll see you this summer."

-but we know that it was over.
That's just what you say to someone
who's dying.
that's just what you say.
This is to us.
our hands fit, at least for a while.
I miss the face, I miss the taste
I'm sorry about it all
It was all my fault...


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I don't need no arms around me.
I don't need to drugs to calm me. 
I have seen the writing on the wall. 
~ Pink Floyd (Another Brick in the Wall, Part III)

I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do.
~ Marilyn Manson (Para-Noir)

The world is a vampire. 
~ Smashing Pumpkins (The Bullet With Butterfly Wings)


----------



## Noll

Dita said:


> Och vi kommer inte längre
> Vi är tillbaks på noll
> Men ingen kommer sörja
> Vi har spelat ut vår roll
> Vi glömmer hela skiten
> Det betyder ingenting
> Vi skulle kommit längre
> Men räckte inte till
> Vi blev som dom andra
> Vi blev som dom andra
> Vi blev som dom andra


Actually I was just about to post another "part" of that song. 

_En utomjordings kärlekstörst
En undran vem som svek vem först
Ät fett och socker tills du spyr
Eller blir en fyra-tonsmartyr
Sälj dig, sälj dig dyrt_


----------



## ballroomblitz

I wanna go home 
I don't wanna stay 
Give up education 
As a bad mistake

I wanna go home 
I don't want to stay 
Give up life 
As a bad mistake...

Morrissey, as per usual.


----------



## Mutant Corndog

No one knows what it's like
to be the bad man
to be the sad man
bahind blue eyes.


----------



## Mossy Autumn

Do you feel like you're living with a curse and
Are you making it worse and
Can you take anymore?

People don't say what they're covering up and
Are you staring at a loaded gun?
Are you gonna give you what I'm asking for?

Don't go too slow, don't go too fast and break the mold
Don't make it last, don't make it great
Carry the weight, carry the wound
Is it everything you want and more?

If you can't see it, 
I can tell you that you're living in a weird world and
You're making it up as you go along
Baby, don't you get what I'm asking for?


----------



## godhelpme2

what have i become, my sweetest friend?
everyone i know, goes away in the end. 
and you can have it all, my empire of dirt.
i will let you down, i will make you hurt.
if i could start again... a million miles away. 
i would keep my self, i would find a way.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

What does it take to be alive?
And are the chances we take, what we are measured by?
As I sat on my couch and wondered why, why
It's such a beautiful day and I'm still sitting inside
All I know is I'm still waiting for my sun to shine.


----------



## John316C

2 thoughts - one song.

Don't say words you're gonna regret 
Don't let the fire rush to your head 
I've heard the accusation before 
And I ain't gonna take any more 
Believe me 
The sun in your Eyes 
Made some of the lies worth believing

----------------------------------

I am the eye in the sky 
Looking at you 
I can read your mind 
I am the maker of rules 
Dealing with fools 
I can cheat you blind 
And I don't need to see any more 
To know that 
I can read your mind, I can read your mind


----------



## Canucklehead

I just turned fourteen
Might as well be drinking gasoline
came out with a brand new drug
I decided to pull the plug

and they said
ohhhh look what you done

and they said 
ohhhh look what you done

Well, you've gone and made a fool of everyone
Gone and made a fool of everyone

Annnd I don't have to prove to anyone

Cause I've gone and made a fool of everyone


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## godhelpme2

i never believed the devil was real,
but God couldn't make someone as filthy as you ;D


----------



## ourwater

I am buried up to my neck in
Contradictionary flies
I take pride as the king of illiterature
I'm very ape and very nice

If you ever need anything please don't
Hesitate to ask someone else first
I'm too busy acting like I'm not naive
I've seen it all, I was here first

Out of the ground
Into the sky
[- From :http://www.elyrics.net/read/n/nirvana-lyrics/very-ape-lyrics.html -]
Out of the sky
Into the dirt

If you ever need anything please don't
Hesitate to ask someone else first
I'm too busy acting like I'm not naive
I've seen it all, I was here first

Out of the ground
Into the sky
Out of the sky
Into the ground

Out of the ground
Into the sky
Out of the sky
Into the dirt


----------



## Noll

I can watch but not take part
Where I end and where you start
Where you, you left me alone
You left me alone


----------



## deadender

"You get nothin' back for all you've saved
Just eternity in a spacious grave
She said, "Nothing is true, everything is permitted"

Jim Carroll


----------



## solagratia

'I'm climbing through the wreckage of all my twisted dreams
But this cheap investigation just can't stifle all my screams'
coma by gnr


----------



## mslamr




----------



## Noll

Jag försökte vara speciell
jagad smal & glansigt blek
men med fläckar är Jag född
Jag hade nästan glömt
Jag ville vara spirituell
En gnistrande personlighet
men det kräver att man har
gener & anlag
och det har inte Jag


----------



## Strwbrry

*오빠 강남스타일
o-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
강남스타일
gang-nam seu-ta-il
낮에는 따사로운 인간적인 여자
naj-e-neun tta-sa-ro-un in-gan-jeog-in yeo-ja
커피 한잔의 여유를 아는 품격 있는 여자
keo-pi han-jan-ye yeo-yu-reul a-neun pum-
gyeok it-neun yeo-ja
밤이 오면 심장이 뜨거워지는 여자
bam-i o-myeon shim-jang-i tteu-geo-wo-ji-
neun yeo-ja
그런 반전 있는 여자
geu-reon ban-jeon it-neun yeo-ja
나는 사나이
na-neun sa-na-i
낮에는 너만큼 따사로운 그런 사나이
naj-e-neun neo-man-keum tta-sa-ro-un geu-
reon sa-na-i
커피 식기도 전에 원샷 때리는 사나이
keo-pi shik-gi-do jeon-e won-syat ttae-ri-neun
sa-na-i
밤이 오면 심장이 터져버리는 사나이
bam-i o-myeon shim-jang-i teo-jyeo-beo-ri-
neun sa-na-i
그런 사나이
geu-reon sa-na-i
아름다워 사랑스러워
a-reum-da-wo sa-rang-seu-reo-wo
그래 너 hey 그래 바로 너 hey
geu-rae neo hey geu-rae ba-ro neo hey
아름다워 사랑스러워
a-reum-da-wo sa-rang-seu-reo-wo
그래 너 hey 그래 바로 너 hey
geu-rae neo hey geu-rae ba-ro neo hey
지금부터 갈 데까지 가볼까
ji-geum-bu-teo gal de-kka-ji ga-bul-kka
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
강남스타일
gang-nam seu-ta-il
오빠 강남스타일
o-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
강남스타일
gang-nam seu-ta-il
오빠 강남스타일
o-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
Eh- Sexy Lady
Eh~ Sexy Lady
오빠 강남스타일
o-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
Eh- Sexy Lady
Eh~ Sexy Lady
에에에에에에
e e e e e e
정숙해 보이지만 놀 땐 노는 여자
jeong-suk-hae bo-i-ji-man nol ttaen no-neun
yeo-ja
이때다 싶으면 묶었던 머리 푸는 여자
I-ttae-da ship-eu-myeon mukk-eot-deon meo-
ri pu-neun yeo-ja
가렸지만 웬만한 노출보다 야한 여자
Ga-ryeot-ji-man won-man-han no-chul-bo-da
ya-han yeo-ja
그런 감각적인 여자
Geu-reon gam-gak-jeog-in yeo-ja
나는 사나이
Na-neun sa-na-i
점잖아 보이지만 놀 땐 노는 사나이
Jeom-janh-a bo-i-ji-man nol ttaen no-neun sa-
na-i
때가 되면 완전 미쳐버리는 사나이
Ttae-ga dwe-myeon wan-jeon mi-chyeo-beo-ri-
neun sa-na-i
근육보다 사상이 울퉁불퉁한 사나이
Geun-yuk-bo-da sa-sang-i ul-tung-bul-tung-
han sa-na-i
그런 사나이
Geu-reon sa-na-i
아름다워 사랑스러워
A-reum-da-wo sa-rang-seu-ro-wo
그래 너 hey 그래 바로 너 hey
Geu-rae neo hey geu-rae ba-ro hey
아름다워 사랑스러워
A-reum-da-wo sa-rang-seu-ro-wo
그래 너 hey 그래 바로 너 hey
Geu-reon neo hey geu-rae ba-rohey
지금부터 갈 데까지 가볼까
Ji-geum-bu-teo gal de-kka-ji ga-bul-kka
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
강남스타일
Gang-nam seu-ta-il
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
강남스타일
Gang-nam seu-ta-il
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
Eh- Sexy Lady
Eh~ Sexy Lady
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
Eh- Sexy Lady
Eh~ Sexy Lady
에에에에에에
E e e e e e
뛰는 놈 그 위에 나는 놈
Ttwi-neun nom geu wi-e na-neun nom
baby baby
Baby baby
나는 뭘 좀 아는 놈
Na-neun mwol jom a-neun nom
뛰는 놈 그 위에 나는 놈
Ttwi-neun nom geu wi-e na-neun nom
baby baby
Baby baby
나는 뭘 좀 아는 놈
Na-neun mwol jom a-neun nom
You know what I'm saying
You know what I'm saying
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
Eh- Sexy Lady
Eh~ Sexy Lady
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il
Eh- Sexy Lady
Eh~ Sexy Lady
오빠 강남스타일
O-ppa gang-nam seu-ta-il*


----------



## Nefury

I could park a juggernaut in your mouth
And I can feel a hurricane when you shout


----------



## GunnyHighway

Memories consume
Like opening the wound
I'm picking me apart again
You all assume
I'm safe here in my room
Unless I try to start again

I don't want to be the one
The battles always choose
'Cause inside I realize
That I'm the one confused

I don't know what's worth fighting for
Or why I have to scream.
*I don't know why I instigate
And say what I don't mean.
I don't know how I got this way
I know it's not alright.*
So I'm breaking the habit,
I'm breaking the habit
Tonight

Clutching my cure
I tightly lock the door
I try to catch my breath again
I hurt much more
Than anytime before
I had no options left again

I'll paint it on the walls
'Cause I'm the one that falls
I'll never fight again
And this is how it ends


----------



## Josh2323

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)


----------



## thisjam

Stranger than your sympathy,
And this is my apology
I Kill myself from the inside out,
And all my fears have pushed you out.
And I wished for things that I don't need.
All I wanted
And what I chase won't set me free.
It's all I wanted
And I get scared but I'm not crawling on my knees.
Oh yeah, everything's all wrong , yeah.
Everything's all wrong, yeah.
Where the hell did i think i was?

And stranger than your sympathy.
I take these things so I don't feel.
I kill myself from the inside out,
And now my head's been filled with doubt.

And it's hard to lead the life you choose,
All I wanted
When all your luck's run out on you.
All I wanted
And you can't see when all your dreams are coming true.
Oh yeah, it's easy to forget, yeah.
And you choke on the regrets, yeah.
who the hell did i think i was?

And stranger than your sympathy,
And all these thoughts you stole from me.
And I'm not sure where I belong.
Nowhere's home and I'm all wrong

And I wasn't all the things
I tried to make believe I was.
And I wouldn't be the one
To kneel before the dreams I wanted
And all the talking,
And all the lies
Were all the empty things disguised as me
mm Yeah.
Stranger than your sympathy.
Stranger than your sympathy.
(Sympathy - Goo Goo Dolls)
​


----------



## The Professor

..


----------



## Strwbrry

Sometimes I get a good feeling
I get a feeling that I never, never had before
And I got to tell you right now
I believe, I really do believe that
Something's got a hold on me
(Oh, it must be love)
Something's got a hold on me right now child
(Yeah, it must be love)
Let me tell you now
I never felt like this before
Something's got a hold on me that won't let go
I believe I'd die if I only could
I sure feel strange, but I sure feel good
I said, Oh yeah
It must be love

Something's got a hold on me- Etta James


----------



## madisonjane

I've got a hunger
Twisting my stomach into knots
That my tongue was tied off

My brain's repeating
"if you've got an impulse let it out"
But they never make it past my mouth.

Baa bah, this is the sound of settling
Baa bah, baa bah
[x2]

Our youth is fleeting
Old age is just around the bend
And i can't wait to go grey

And i'll sit and wonder
Of every love that could've been
If i'd only thought of something charming to say.

Baa bah, this is the sound of settling
Baa bah, baa bah
[x4]

I've got a hunger twisting my stomach into knots.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

From "The Ballad of Dwight Fry" by Alice Cooper...

_See my lonely life unfold, I see it everyday. _


----------



## Openyoureyes

Stay there
'Cause I'll be coming over
While our blood's still young
It's so young, it runs
We won't stop 'til it's over
Won't stop to surrender

...sweet disposition by temper trap


----------



## False Protagonist

There's a boy who fogs his world and now he's getting lazy
There's no motivation and frustration makes him crazy
He makes a plan to take a stand but always ends up sitting
Someone help him up or he's gonna end up quitting


----------



## mdiada

Shatter every window til it’s all blown away,
Every brick, every board, every slamming door blown away
til there’s nothing left standing,
Nothing left of yesterday
Every tear-soaked whiskey memory blown away


carrie underwood -- "blown away"


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I've got my hands in my pockets,
Kicking these rocks.
It's kinda hard to watch this life go by.
I'm buying into skeptics,
Skeptics mess with, the confidence in my eyes

I'm seeing all the angles, starts to get tangled
I start to compromise
My life and the purpose.
Is it all worth it?
Am I gonna turn out fine?
Oh, you'll turn out fine.
Fine, oh, you'll turn out fine.


----------



## flagg lives

And I never asked for the truth, but you owe that to me.


----------



## baseballdude

If I knew how to play guitar and sing well, I definitely have someone in mind that I would love to perform this for.

Dave Matthews Band - Where Are You Going?

Where are you going?
With the long face pullin' down
Don't hide away
Like an ocean
Which you can't see but you can
Smell and the sound of waves crash down

I am no Superman
I have no reasons for you
I am no hero, oh, that's for sure
But I do know one thing
It's where you are is where I belong
I do know where you go is where I wanna be

Where are you going?
Where do you go?
Are you lookin' for answers
To questions under the stars
And if along the way
You are growing weary
You can rest with me until a brighter day, you're okay

I am no Superman
I have no answers for you
I am no hero, oh, that's for sure
But I do know one thing
Where you are is where I belong
I do know where you go is where I wanna be

Where are you going?
Where do you go?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_Beneath the stains of time...
The feelings disappear... 
You are someone else. 
I am still right here.

What have I become, my sweetest friend?_ _
Everyone I know goes away in the end.
And you could have it all--
My empire of dirt.
I will let you down. 
I will make you hurt._
~ Trent Reznor, "Hurt," from the Nine Inch Nails album "The Downward Spiral."


----------



## Strwbrry

Just when you suspect that life couldn't get no
harder, something comes
Along and makes your dark day darker
The weight of it all falls on you
Who will be the one to listen when it's time to
listen?
Who will be the one to miss you when you've
gone missing?
Well, I do.
Do I qualify, qualify, qualify, qualify, qualify?

_Jason Mraz, you are my personal spokesman._


----------



## Noll

*Eels - The Longing*

The longing is a pain
A heavy pressure on my chest
It rarely leaves
And my day becomes a quest
To try not to think about her
And all that she brings
Forget about her magic
All the beautiful things

Surely there are other things to life
But I can't think of one single thing
That matters more
Than just to see her
Her smile
Her touch
Her smell
Her laugh

The longing is a friend
A way to stay close
And feel like she's here
And feel like she knows
That when I say I would die for her
It's not just words
I really would
And to make the world a safer place for her
Well, I believe I really could

Surely there are other things to life
But I can't think of one single thing
That matters more
Than just to see her
To see her
Her tears
Her sorrow
Her faults
Her doubts

I love them all


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

When I feel as though my love is sinking down 
The sun doesn't want to shine 
When it feels like she won't face another day 
Life is unkind 
She's frozen in time 

And here comes another grey morning 
A not so good morning after all 
She says "well, what am I to do today 
With too much time and so much sorrow" 

She hears the baby waking up downstairs 
She hears the foghorn calling out across the sound 
Repetition in the morning air 
Is just too much to bear 
And no one seems to care 
If another day goes creeping by 
Empty and ashamed 
Like an old unwanted memory 
That no one will claim 
The clouds with their heads on the ground 
She's gonna have to come down 

She said "move me, move me 
I'm locked up inside" 
Well, I didn't understand her 
Though God knows I tried 
She said "make me angry 
But just make me cry 
But no more grey morning 
I think I'd rather die"


----------



## Billius

Memories of torment strikes me
Attempts were made to suffocate me at birth
Fools
I was already ancient
Thou can not kill what breeds within Thee

Alas, this agony
The emptiness of earthborn pride
Hath stirred my faithful heart
Which guided me to darker paths
Far away from their pestilent ways
Cleansed was I from deceitful grace
Yet put to scorn was I
By those unclean
Enslaved by ignorance
They blindly spat upon the deity of hate
Awake is the darkest fiend

By the fallen one I shall arise

Upon bewildered masses
To whom the indulgence of my soul
Portray as sin made god
I shall revile and quell the source
Whence mockery of my kind derive
This I know
Facile shalt my quest not come to pass
Deathwish be my gift to all at last

Honour
Commended no linger as virtue
Yet, shalt be extolled by light's demise

By the fallen one I shall arise

Believer
Speak not to me of justice
For none have I ever seen
By God, I shall give as I receive
Betrayer
Speak not to me at all
You and this world ripped my ****ing heart out

Again... and again... and again...
Emperor- The Loss and Curse of Reverence


----------



## False Protagonist

I was born with the wrong sign
In the wrong house
With the wrong ascendancy
I took the wrong road
That led to the wrong tendencies
I was in the wrong place at the wrong time
For the wrong reason and the wrong rhyme
On the wrong day of the wrong week
I used the wrong method with the wrong technique

There's something wrong with me chemically
Something wrong with me inherently
The wrong mix in the wrong genes
I reached the wrong ends by the wrong means
It was the wrong plan
In the wrong hands
The wrong theory for the wrong man
The wrong eyes on the wrong prize
The wrong questions with the wrong replies

I was marching to the wrong drum
With the wrong scum
Pissing out the wrong energy
Using all the wrong lines
And the wrong signs
With the wrong intensity
I was on the wrong page of the wrong book
With the wrong rendition of the wrong look
With the wrong moon, every wrong night
With the wrong tune playing till it sounded right yeah

WRONG.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I'm not alone, dear loneliness I forgot that I remember this Oh stranger, stranger Stranger things have happened, I know


----------



## False Protagonist

I don't know where to go 
I don't know what to be 
I don't know how to change from being me


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_I know I've got a bad reputation
and it isn't just talk, talk, talk. 
If only I could give you everything
you know I haven't got.

I couldn't have one conversation
if it wasn't for the lies, lies, lies.
And still I want to tell you everything
until I close my eyes.

Suddenly I'm on the street.
Seven years disappear below my feet.
Been breaking down...
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?

Suddenly I'm down in Harold's Square,
looking in the crowd, your face is everywhere.
Been turning around...
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?

Don't try to be an inspiration.
Just wasting your time, time, time.
You know about the best I'll ever be,
see it in your eyes.

I know I got a bad reputation,
and it isn't just talk, talk, talk.
If I could only give you everything
you know I haven't got.

~ _Freedy Johnston, "Bad Reputation"


----------



## EndlessBlu

_Hand me your hand, let me look in your eyes
As my last chance to feel human begins to vaporize
Maybe it's the heat in here, maybe it's the pressure
You ought to head for the exits, the sooner the better

I am this great, unstable mass of blood and foam_ _
And no one in her right mind would make her home my home
My heart's an autoclave
My heart's an autoclave

When I try to open up to you I get completely lost_ _
Houses swallowed by the earth, windows thick with frost
And I reach deep down within, but the pathways twist and turn
and there's no light anywhere, and nothing left to burn

And I am this great, unstable mass of blood and foam_ _
And no emotion that's worth having could call my heart its home
My heart's an autoclave
My heart's an autoclave

I dreamt that I was perched atop a throne of human skulls_ _
On a cliff above the ocean, howling wind and shrieking seagulls
And the dream went on forever, one single static frame
Sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name

And I am this great, unstable mass of blood and foam_ _
And no one in her right mind would make her home my home
My heart's an autoclave
My heart's an autoclave_
The Mountain Goats - "Autoclave"
​


----------



## Strwbrry

So I run, hide and tear myself up
Start again with a brand new name
And eyes that see into infinity
I will disappear
I told you once and I'll say it again
I want my message read clear
I'll show you the way, the way I'm going
So I run, and hide and tear myself up
Start again with a brand new name
And eyes that see into infinity
I was almost there
Just a moment away from becoming unclear
Ever get the feeling you're gone
I'll show you the way, the way I'm going
So I run, and hide and tear myself up
I'll start again with a brand new name
And eyes that see into infinity
So I run, start again
With a brand new name
With a brand new name
So I run and hide and tear myself up (so I run)
I'll start again with a brand new name (start
again)
And eyes that see into infinity (with a brand new
name)
I will disappear


Capricorn (a brand new name) - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## MollyAmins

"I want to be well, I want to be well, I want to be well, I want to be well, I want to be well, I want to be well, I want to be well, I want to be well. I'm not ****ing around."

-Sufjan Stevens


----------



## noyadefleur

Have you seen what I once called my heart?
Have you seen my life that's now falling apart?


----------



## A3rghee029

I sit at my table and wage war on myself
It seems like it's all, it's all for nothing
I know the barricades, and
I know the mortar in the wall breaks
I recognize the weapons, I used them well

This is my mistake. 
Let me make it good
I raised the wall and I will be the one to knock it down

I've a rich understanding of my finest defenses
I proclaim that claims are left unstated,
I demand a rematch
I decree a stalemate
I divine my deeper motives
I recognize the weapons
I've practiced them well. 
I fitted them myself

[Chorus]
It's amazing what devices you can sympathize, empathize
This is my mistake. 
Let me make it good
I raised the wall and I will be the one to knock it down

Reach out for me and hold me tight. 
Hold that memory
Let my machine talk to me, let my machine talk to me


----------



## PopulationOfZero

Surrounded by leaders
We are the dregs of life
Do not panic, leave no trace
Pretend to not care
Do you ever dream about making a difference
Do you ever dream about making a difference

I have waited all my life
For someone to get me out of here
I never knew the view from the edge
Of the world would look like this
Our thoughts beaten senseless
Collecting compassionate stares
Blind to the world in front of us
Deaf to your own will
Surrounded by deceivers
Come reap the harvest with me
Break hearts just to feed the anger
The anger that used to be love

I have waited all my life
For someone to get me out of here
I never knew the view from the edge
Of the world would look like this

I have waited all my life
For someone to get me out of here
I never knew the view from the edge
Of the world would look like this

From the shadows - Into the black light


----------



## Dreamscape

I feel a pressure, a certain kind of need
I feel aggression, every time I bleed
I am not like you, and you are not like me
You figured out what's good, and what is bad for me

Recently I chose not to say a word
Everything I sense is going to be absurd
I never felt so strong, I never felt so high
I guess this has to be the feeling when I die

Just remember what I said
Don't wake me up when I am dead
Just remember what I said
(Don't wake me up, don't wake me up)

I can feel it's getting silent
I cannot say that I believe
If you are here, then I am out there
The silence is all that I receive

But can I be with you, and can you be with me?
If all that we might have cannot hardly see
I've never felt so strong, I've never been so bad
I guess this has to be the feeling when I'm dead


----------



## daysleeper69

And I knew the silence of the world


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

All around me are familiar faces Worn out places, worn out faces Bright and early for the daily races Going nowhere, going nowhere

Their tears are filling up their glasses No expression, no expression Hide my head I wanna drown my sorrow No tomorrow, no tomorrow

And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take When people run in circles its a very, very Mad world, mad world

Children waiting for the day they feel good Happy birthday, happy birthday And I feel the way that every child should Sit and listen, sit and listen

Went to school and I was very nervous No one knew me, no one knew me Hello teacher tell me, what's my lesson? Look right through me, look right through me

And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take When people run in circles its a very, very Mad world, mad world, enlarging your world Mad world


----------



## MrQuiet76

RawrJessiRawr said:


> All around me are familiar faces Worn out places, worn out faces Bright and early for the daily races Going nowhere, going nowhere
> 
> Their tears are filling up their glasses No expression, no expression Hide my head I wanna drown my sorrow No tomorrow, no tomorrow
> 
> And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take When people run in circles its a very, very Mad world, mad world
> 
> Children waiting for the day they feel good Happy birthday, happy birthday And I feel the way that every child should Sit and listen, sit and listen
> 
> Went to school and I was very nervous No one knew me, no one knew me Hello teacher tell me, what's my lesson? Look right through me, look right through me
> 
> And I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take When people run in circles its a very, very Mad world, mad world, enlarging your world Mad world


love that song!! always describes me when i'm feeling down


----------



## arpeggiator

Half in love and underground
most of you will not be found


----------



## Strwbrry

All i want is nothing more
To hear you knocking at my door
'Cause if i could see your face once more
I could die a happy man, i'm sure


When you said your last good-bye
I died a little bit inside
I lay in tears in bed all night
Alone without you by my side

But if you loved me
Why'd you leave me?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Words are flowing out like Endless rain into a paper cup They slither wildly as they slip away across the universe. Pools of sorrow waves of joy Are drifting through my opened mind Possessing and caressing me.

Jai Guru Deva. Om Nothing's gonna change my world Nothing's gonna change my world Nothing's gonna change my world Nothing's gonna change my world

Images of broken light, which Dance before me like a million eyes, They call me on and on across the universe. Thoughts meander like a Restless wind inside a letter box They tumble blindly as they make their way across the universe.

Jai Guru Deva. Om Nothing's gonna change my world Nothing's gonna change my world Nothing's gonna change my world Nothing's gonna change my world

Sounds of laughter, shades of life Are ringing through my opened ears Inciting and inviting me. Limitless undying love, which Shines around me like a million suns, It calls me on and on across the universe


----------



## dave420

Crush a bit, little bit, roll it up, take a hit
Feelin’ lit feelin’ light, 2 am summer night.
I don't care, hand on the wheel, drivin drunk, I'm doin’ my thang
Rollin the Midwest side and out livin’ my life getting’ out dreams
People told me slow my roll I'm screaming out **** that
Imma do just what I want lookin’ ahead no turnin’ back
if I fall if I die know I lived it till the fullest
if I fall if I die know I lived and missed some bullets


I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good. 



Tell me what you know about dreamin’ dreamin’
you don't really know about nothin’ nothin’
tell me what you know about them night terrors every night
5 am, cold sweats wakin’ up to the skies
tell me what you know about dreams, dreams
tell me what you know about night terrors, nothin’
you don't really care about the trials of tomorrow
rather lay awake in a bed full of sorrow



I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shines ain't always gonna be gold
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good




I'm on the pursuit of happiness. I know everything that shines ain't always gold
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good. x2



I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shines ain't always gonna be gold, hey
I'll be fine once I get it, yeah, I'll be good

I'm on the pursuit of happiness
And I know everything that shines ain't always gonna be gold, hey
I'll be fine once I get it, yeah
I'll be good

Pursuit of happiness, yeah
I don’t get it, I’ll be good


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine, in a bag
I'm useless,but not for long
The future is coming on
I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine, in a bag
I'm useless, but not for long
The future is coming on
It's coming on
It's coming on
It's coming on


----------



## Strwbrry

I had a dream that I kissed your lips
And it felt so true
Then I woke up as a nervous wreck
And I fell for you

I'll spend the night
Living in denial
Making paper planes
Just for a while

I'll crash into you
I crash into you
'Cause you crashed in my imagination too

Break a leg and crush my heart
I'm a mess and you're a work of art
Count your blessings going zero to five
I steal a kiss then I took a dive

:3


----------



## John316C

I'm walking away from the troubles in my life
I'm walking away oh to find a better day
I'm walking away from the troubles in my life
I'm walking away oh to find a better day
I'm walking away

sometimes some people get me wrong
when it's something I've said or done
that's why you turn and run
but now I truly realise 
some people don't wanna compromise
well I saw them with my own eyes spreading those lies
and well I don't wanna live a lie, too many sleepless nights
not mentioning the fights, I'm sorry to say lady

I'm walking away from the troubles in my life
I'm walking away oh to find a better day
I'm walking away from the troubles in my life
I'm walking away oh to find a better day
I'm walking away

Well I'm so tired baby
things you say you're driving me away
whispers in the powder room baby 
don't listen to the games they play
girl I thought you'd realise 
I'm not like them other guys
coz I saw them with my own eyes
you should've been more wise
and well I don't wanna live a lie, too many sleepless nights
not mentioning the fights, I'm sorry to say lady

I'm walking away from the troubles in my life
I'm walking away oh to find a better day
I'm walking away from the troubles in my life
I'm walking away oh to find a better day
I'm walking away


----------



## Fairydust

I know your image of me is what I hope to be
I've treated you unkindly but darlin' can't you see
There's no one more important to me
Darlin' can't you please see through me
Cause we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth withholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth withholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

We were alone and I was singing this song for you


----------



## Canucklehead

Fall into you, is all I seem to do..
When i hit the bottle, coz I'm afraid to be alone.
Tear us in two, is all it seems to do..

As the anger fades, this house is no longer a home,
Don't give up on the dream, don't give up on the wanting, and everything that's true.
Don't give up on the dream, don't give up on the wanting..

Because I want you too.

Stumble into you, is all i ever do..
My memory's hazy..and I'm afraid to be alone.
Tear us in two, is all it's gonna do..

As the headache fades, this house is no longer a home,
don't give up on the dream, don't give up, ont he wanting,
and everythign that's true.
don't give up on the dream, don't give up on the wanting..

Because I want you too.

Fall in to you, is all i ever do!
When i hit the bottle, coz I'm afraid to be alone..tear us in two, tear us in two, tear us in two..

because I want you.
Because I want you too.
​


----------



## The Enemy Within

You have to learn to pace yourself
Pressure
You're just like everybody else
Pressure
You're only had to run so far
So good
But you will come to a place
Where the only thing you feel 
Are loaded guns in your face
And you'll have to deal with 
Pressure
You used to call me paranoid 
Pressure
But even you cannot avoid
Pressure
You turn the tap dance into 
your crusade 
Now here you are with your faith 
And your Peter Pan advice
You have no scars on your face 
And you cannot handle 
Pressure 
All grown up and no place to go 
Psych 1, Psych 2
What do you know?
All your life is Channel 13
Sesame Street
What does it mean? 
Pressure
Pressure
Don't ask for help 
You're alone 
Pressure
You'll have to answer 
To your own 
Pressure
I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale 
But here you are in the ninth 
Two men out and three men on 
Nowhere to look but inside
Where we all respond to
Pressure
Pressure
All your life is Time Magazine
I read it too
What does it mean? 
Pressure
I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
But here you are with your faith 
And your Peter Pan advice 
You have no scars on your face 
And you cannot handle 
Pressure
Pressure, Pressure
One, two, three, four
Pressure


----------



## Otherside

I can see myself tucked in and fast asleep
Though in my dreams I weep
From far up I'm looking down upon myself
And I wonder what is that lying there

I feel like it worked all beside myself
afraid I won't wake up with noone there to care
I know someone used to watch me in my sleep
But some things seem just impossible to keep

I fight hard to bring in back into my mind
But to no use
It all seems to be a blank
I wonder what it was that had me defined
But one thing I know
I have myself te thank

I feel like I have amnesia
but I know its myself Iv lost
I wonder what has happened so far
And what might have been the cost

I'm not sure I want to know
Any of the things Iv done
I don't know yet where to go
But Ill accept my past is gone

I feel like . have amnesia
And I missed the heavenly host
I surprised Iv come this far
Living without what I need most

I don't think I can go back
To the things that were before
Though I'm now always wearing black
I don't bemoan the life of yore


----------



## noyadefleur

Your day breaks, your mind aches
You find that all her words of kindness linger on
When she no longer needs you

She wakes up, she makes up
She takes her time and doesn't feel she has to hurry
She no longer needs you

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind her tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years

You want her, you need her
And yet you don't believe her when she says her love is dead
You think she needs you

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years

You stay home, she goes out
She says that long ago she knew someone but now he's gone
She doesn't need him

Your day breaks, your mind aches
There will be times when all the things she said will fill your head
You won't forget her

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind her tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years


----------



## Jcgrey

*"How To Disappear Completely"*

That there, that's not me
I go where I please
I walk through walls
I float down the Liffey

I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here, I'm not here

In a little while
I'll be gone
The moment's already passed
Yeah, it's gone

I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here, I'm not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers
Fireworks and hurricanes

I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here, I'm not here....


----------



## Strwbrry

* Ride * :
You are everything I wanted
The scars of all I'll ever know

If I told you you were right
Would you take my hand tonight?
If I told you the reasons why
Would you leave your life and ride?
And ride&#133;

You saw all my pieces broken
This darkness that I could never show

If I told you you were right
Would you take my hand tonight?
If I told you the reasons why
Would you leave your life and ride?
And ride&#133;


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Oh, flower that blooms with the asphalt, 
What can you see from there? 
Why is it that people 
Cannot forgive each other?


In the summer, the rain passed 
And the blue reflected, 
Small, it rippled 
In front of me, 
Without saying a thing.


What do you think 
When your friends wilt? 
With those leaves that do not carry words, 
How do you convey your love?


The summer sun is clouded 
And the wind fluttered. 
I shall sing 
The proof that life once existed 
For those who do not have a name.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn

It seems like things are going well, 
But in the end, they never really are, 
So in my carelessness, I'm brought to tears; 
It's shameful, it's true... 

These feelings of misery, 
I've tasted more than I'd like to admit 
And yet, I should've long ago 
Left behind all my regret

It's not quite so bad 
As to bring me to despair, 
But the things I want 
Are always just out of reach

Really, it's silly, isn't it? 
But I just keep foolishly hoping

In that case, just get it over with - 
Just drop me into the depths already

You say to ask for an answer, 
But it would depend on the person 
So I could never, no, never, 
Believe in anyone... right?


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

its so hard to have someone to love,
and keeping quiet is hard,
'cause you cant keep a secret if it never was a secret to start.

at least pretend you didn't wanna get caught.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I am colorblind
Coffee black and egg white
Pull me out from inside
I am ready 
I am taffy stuck and tongue tied
Stutter shook and uptight
Pull me out from inside
I am ready
I am fine

I am covered in skin
No one gets to come in
Pull me out from inside
I am folded and unfolded and unfolding 
I am colorblind
Coffee black and egg white
Pull me out from inside
I am ready


----------



## Goopus

AceEmoKid said:


> I am colorblind
> Coffee black and egg white
> Pull me out from inside
> I am ready
> I am taffy stuck and tongue tied
> Stutter shook and uptight
> Pull me out from inside
> I am ready
> I am fine
> 
> I am covered in skin
> No one gets to come in
> Pull me out from inside
> I am folded and unfolded and unfolding
> I am colorblind
> Coffee black and egg white
> Pull me out from inside
> I am ready


Great choice, I'm going to listen to that song in a moment or two. Here are my lyrics in the meantime though...

*Breaking Inside by Shinedown*
_
Out here, nothings clear 
Except the moment I decided to move on and I ignited 
Disappear into the fear 
You know there ain't no comin' back 
When you're still carrying the past 
You can't erase, separate 
Cigarette in my hand, 
Hope you all understand

I won't be the last one in line _ _
I finally figured out what's mine _


----------



## pita

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour
but heaven knows I'm miserable now
I was looking for a job, and then I found a job
and heaven knows I'm miserable now

In my life
why do I give valuable time
to people who don't care if I live or die

Two lovers entwined pass me by
and heaven knows I'm miserable now
I was looking for a job, and then I found a job
and heaven knows I'm miserable now

In my life
why do I give valuable time
to people who don't care if I live or die

What she asked of me at the end of the day 
Caligula would have blushed
"You've been the house too long" she said
and I naturally fled

In my life
why do I smile
at people who I'd much rather kick in the eye

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour
but heaven knows I'm miserable now
"You've been the house too long" she said
and I naturally fled

In my life
why do I give valuable time
to people who don't care if I live or die


----------



## creativedissent

I took a chance, I took a shot 
And you might think i'm bulletproof, but i'm not 
You took a swing, I took it hard 
And down here from the ground I see who you are 

I'm sick and tired of your attitude 
I'm feeling like I don't know you 
You tell me that you love me then you cut me down 
And I need you like a heartbeat 
But you know you got a mean streak 
Makes me run for cover when you're around 
And here's to you and your temper 
Yes, I remember what you said last night 
And I know that you see what you're doing to me 
Tell me why..


----------



## Strwbrry

Your rise and fall
Back up against the wall
What goes around is coming back and haunting you
It's time to quit
Cause you ain't worth the ****
Under my shoes or the piss on the ground

No one loves you and you know it
Don't pretend that you enjoy it or you don't care
Cause now I wouldn't lie or tell you all the things you want
to hear.
Cause I hate you
Cause I hate you
Cause I hate you
Cause I hate you

I heard you're sick
Sucked on that cancer stick
A throbbing tumor and a radiation high
**** out of luck
And now your time is up
It brings me pleasure just to know you're going to die

Dickhead, ****face, cock smoking, mother ****ing, *******,
dirty ****, waste of semen, I hope you die HEY

Red eye, code blue
I'd like to strangle you
And watch your eyes bulge right out of your skull
When you go down
Head first into the ground
I'll stand above you just to piss on your grave


----------



## Squirrelevant

Songs from long ago
Start a fire in me
Flames that twist and grow
Burning constantly

Drowning in nostalgia
Such a sweet disease
Save me from amnesia
In the garden of your soul
It can take control

Through my endless phases
Something still remains
Though my world is changing
Inside I'm the same

[I'm living under glass]
Drowning in nostalgia	[nothing else can hurt me]
Such a sweet disease	[a victim of the past]
Save me from amnesia
In the garden of your soul
It can take control


----------



## Northern Lights

"Some stupid tomorrow 
Some stupid today 
Some stupid tomorrow 
Go away, go away"

Type 0 Negative - "Some stupid tomorrow"


----------



## millyxox

Forgetting is a different story
I can't let go of the past & if it hurts I'm sorry
They say I have to let it go, turn around,don't look back now
But it's easier said than done


----------



## diamondheart89

Some will win, some will lose.
Some are born to sing the bluuuuuuuuuuues.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
All that you need is in your soul
And you can do this if you try
All that I want for you my son?
Is to be satisfied

Boy, don't you worry, you'll find yourself
 Follow your heart and nothing else
And you can do this if you try
All I want for you my son
Is to be satisfied


----------



## millyxox

I Dont Ever Wanna See You
You Wanna Play The Game Hopefully Somebody Kill You
Cause I Got No Remorse For The Things That Ive Said
Or The Things That Ive Done
That Made You Run
You Think You Can Find Somebody Better Go Ahead
Be My Guest Motha****er


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm not even completely clear on the meaning behind these lyrics, but they seem appropriate somehow.


On the surface he seems sensible 
But underneath the logic is crazy 
Like a cat that walks with cruelty 
Or a dog that always bites for no reason 
I could feel the madness there 
But I couldn't see the streets for the houses 
And all the lies and fantasies 
Were suddenly malicious and dangerous

With every passing day you put me through 
What have I done to you? 
Is it any wonder that I never close my eyes?

Sisters of normality 
Collapse into convulsions of laughter 
Knuckle walking animals 
Are swaggering and spilling their anger 
And they're almost walking upright 
As they try to ape the madmen around them 
But the slightest, kindest hint of love 
Leaves them naked snorting like horses

If that's what's waiting for me on the ground, 
I hope I never come down 
Is it any wonder that I never close my eyes?

Here in this lullaby 
We'll leave them all behind 
Thoughtlessly wasting time 
We'll be gone in the blink of an eye

Is this really where the story ends 
For all those so called friends 
Is it any wonder that they think I've lost my mind

If that's what they think then fine 
We'll leave them all behind

Is it any wonder?

We'll leave them all behind 
Hearing these words of mine


----------



## kittenamos




----------



## arpeggiator

The courage of the coward
Is greater than all others
A scaredy-cat'll scratch 'im
If you back 'im in a corner

But I ,I ,I, I am a coward
I, I, I am a coward

Courage born of despair and impotence
Submissive dogs can
Lash out in fear and be
Very, very dangerous

But I ,I ,I, I am a coward
I, I, I am a coward


----------



## metamorphosis

Finally had a good week. It's been a few. Cheers!!!:drunk

One, two, three!
My baby don't mess around 
Cause she loves me so
This I know fo sho!

But does she really wanna
But can't stand to see me walk out tha door
Don't try to fight the feeling
Cause the thought alone is killin' me right now
Thank God for Mom and Dad 
For sticking together 
Like we don't know how

Hey ya! Hey ya! 
Hey ya! Hey ya!
Hey ya! Hey ya!
Hey ya! Hey ya!

You think you've got it
Oh, you think you've got it
But got it just don't get it when there's nothin' at all
We get together
Oh, we get together
But separate's always better when there's feelings involved
Know what they say -its:
Nothing lasts forever!
Then what makes it, then what makes it
Then what makes it, then what makes it
Then what makes love the exception?
So why, oh, why, oh
Why, oh, why, oh, why, oh
Are we still in denial when we know we're not happy here

Hey ya! (y'all don't want to here me, ya just want to dance) Hey ya! 
Don't want to meet your daddy (oh ohh), just want you in my caddy (oh ohh)
Hey ya! (oh, oh!) Hey ya! (oh, oh!)
Don't want to meet your momma, just want to make you cum-a (oh,oh!)
I'm (oh,oh) I'm (oh,oh) I'm just being honest! (oh,oh)
I'm just being honest!
Hey! alright now! alright now, fellas!
Yea? 
Now, what cooler than being cool?
Ice cold!
I can't hear ya! I say what's, what's cooler than being cool?
Ice cold!
Alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright!
Okay, now ladies!
Yea?
Now we gonna break this thang down for just a few seconds,
Now don't have me break this thang down for nothin', 
I want to see you on your badest behavior!
Lend me some sugar, I am your neighbor!
Ah! Here we go now, 
Shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, 
Shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, 
Shake it like a Polaroid picture! Hey ya!
Shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, 
Shake it, shake it, shake it, suga!
Shake it like a Polaroid picture!
Now all the Beyonce's, and Lucy Lu's, and baby dolls,
Get on tha floor get on tha floor!
Shake it like a Polaroid picture!
Oh, you! oh, you!
Hey ya!(oh, oh) Hey ya!(oh, oh)
Hey ya!(oh, oh) Hey ya!(oh, oh)
Hey ya!(oh, oh) Hey ya!(oh, oh)
Hey ya!(oh, oh) Hey ya!(oh, oh)
Hey ya!(oh, oh) Hey ya!(oh, oh)
Hey ya! Hey ya!


----------



## HollowPrince




----------



## BuzzAldrin

And I will get lonely
And gasp for air
And send your name off from my lips
Like a signal flare


----------



## AceEmoKid

Throw me in a landfill
Don't think about the consequences
Throw me in the dirt pit 
Don't think about the choices that you make
Throw me in the water
Don't think about the splash I will create
Leave me at the alter
Knowing all the things you just escaped

Push me out to sea
On a little boat that you made
Out of the evergreen that you helped your father cut away
Leave me on the tracks
To wait until the morning train arrives
Don't you dare look back
Walk away
Catch up with the sunrise

Cos' this is torturous electricity
Between both of us and this is
Dangerous cos' I want you so much
But I hate your guts
I hate you

So leave me in the cold
Wait until the snow covers me up
So I cannot move 
So I'm embedded in the frost
Leave me in the rain
Wait until my clothes cling to my frame
Wipe away your tear stains
Thought you said you didn't feel pain

Well this is torturous electricity
Between both of us and this is
Dangerous, cos' I want you so much
But I hate your guts. I want you so much
But I hate your guts. 
Well this is torturous 
Electricity between both of us 
And this is dangerous cos' I want you so much
But I hate your guts
I want you so much but I hate your guts


----------



## sleepydrone

Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Can't stand this hell I feel

Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now he's gone


----------



## The Enemy Within

*"I think about my life gone by
How it's done me wrong
There's no escape for me this time
All of my rescues are gone
Long gone"*


----------



## baseballdude

Elliott Smith - Somebody That I Used to Know

I had tender feelings that you made hard
But its your heart not mine that's scarred
So when I go home I'll be happy to go
You're just somebody that I used to know

You don't need my help anymore
Its all now to you, there ain't no before
Now that you're big enough to run your own show
You're just somebody that I used to know

I watched you deal in a dying day
And throw a living past away
So you can be sure that you're in control
You're just somebody that I used to know

I know you don't think you did me wrong
And I can't stay this mad for long
Keepin' a hold of what you just let go
You're just somebody that I used to know


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Manic depression is touching my soul 
I know what I want but I just don't know 
How to, go about gettin' it 
Feeling sweet feeling, 
Drops from my fingers, fingers 
Manic depression is catchin' my soul


----------



## GD8

"I'm afraid to leave the house. 
I'm as timid as a mouse. 
I'm afraid if I go out,
I'll outwear my welcome. 
I'm not a courageous man. 
I don't have any big, lasting plans. 
I'm too cowardly to take a stand. 
I want to keep my nose clean. 

And it's sad to know
that we are not alone in this.
And it's sad to know there's no honest way out. 

In this life we lead, 
we could conquer everything, 
If we could just get the brave to get out of bed in the morning." from Brave As A Noun by Andrew Jackson Jihad


----------



## failed101

What if everyone around 
Decided to go skipping all across the town?
And what if they collided in the city streets
And everyone held hands and looked up into the sky, now?
If everyone would look around from where they stand
And open up and learn to give and take a chance
Then that will be the hope to chase away my cries
So don't worry and move forward with your head held high, -igh -igh


----------



## NightRunner

*Maybe Tomorrow Is a Better Day* by Poets of the Fall

I'd stay the hand of god, but the war is on your lips
How can I brace myself for razor blades on whips
When everything with meaning is shattered, broken, screaming
And I'm lost inside this darkness and I fear I won't survive

I could pray and trick with a double tongue, but the only fool here's me
I choose the way to go, but the road won't set me free
Cos I wish you'd see me, baby, save me, I'm going crazy
Tryin' to keep us real, keep us alive

This day will die tonight and there ain't no exception
We shouldn't wait for nothing to wait for
Love me in this fable, babe, my heart is in your hand
Our time is waiting right outside your door
And maybe tomorrow is a better day

I do not deal the cards and I play a lousy hand
I celebrate no victories and my promises are sand
Against all this I contrast you, when all is lost the war is through
Hey angel, dare the winds now we can fly

This day will die tonight and there ain't no exception
Why should I wait for nothing to wait for
Let me love you in this fable, hold your heart in my hand
Our time is waiting right outside your door
And maybe tomorrow is a better day

This day will die tonight and there ain't no exception
Why should I wait for nothing to wait for
I won't cry for my solitude, lay my head and dream of you
And hope that you'll come knocking on my door
And maybe tomorrow is a better day
I know tomorrow is a better day


----------



## cosmicslop

The farther I go the less I know 
One foot goes in front of the other 
It all boils around to not hanging around 
To keep moving in front of the gravity 
The answer is there the answer is there 
but there is not a fixed position 
It keeps moving along so I keep coming along 
and that's why I'm a long distance runner 
and if I stop to catch my breath 
I might catch a piece of death 
I can't keep your pace if I want to finish this race 
My fight's not with it 
It's with the gravity 
Long distance runner


----------



## Chatise19

"Rusted Wheel"

So you can't hold a star in your hand though 
At least you can hold on to another plan 

Rusted wheel planted still 

I can tell it's summer from the 
Size of the bugs that fly through my window 
Flying through my window 

Rusted wheel planted still 
Rusted wheel can't move on 

I can tell it's winter from the 
Size of the lump in my throat 
Got a lump in my throat 

Rusted wheel planted still 
Rusted wheel can't move on 

And it feels just like the ground 
But trapped in another way 
Just still in the ground 

And it feels just like the ground 
And trapped in another way 
Just still in the ground 

So you can't hold a star in your hand though 
At least you can move on to that better plan 

Rusted wheel planted still 
Rusted wheel can't move on...


----------



## arpeggiator

A silver net﻿ of happiness, 
as the tears you cried, 
they start to go.

And you start to feel the life, 
the flesh, it pulls apart your head, 
your soul. Its crooked.

Now you're pinned down to the end,
it's the end of all your hopes.
You've waited for so very long, 
so just shut your eyes and wait to feel.

And its all too much, 
because its never enough.

Outside where the sky closes in, 
this sense of wealth﻿ is all just lies and sin.
You walk away and try to forget this, 
you think how special it is to be just dead

And its all too much, 
because its never enough.
Now its all your fault, 
as you slip away.


----------



## the collector

I'm losing ground you know how this world can beat you down and I'm made of clay I fear I'm the only one who thinks this way

I'm always falling down this same hill bamboo puncturing this skin and nothing comes bleeding out of me just like a waterfall I'm drowning in two feet below the surface I can still make out your wavy face and if I could just reach you maybe I could leave this place

I do not want this I do not want this I do not want this I do not want this

and don't you tell me how I feel don't you tell me how I feel don't you tell me how I feel you don't know just how I feel

I stay inside my bed I have lived so many lives all in my head and don't tell me that you care there really isn't anything now, is there?

you would know, wouldn't you? you extend your hand to those who suffer to those who know what it really feels like to those who've had a taste like that means something and oh so sick I am and maybe I don't have a choice and maybe that is all I have and maybe this is a cry for help

I do not want this I do not want this I do not want this I do not want this

and don't you tell me how I feel don't you tell me how I feel don't you tell me how I feel you don't know just how I feel

I want to know everything I want to be everywhere I want to **** everyone in the world I want to do something that matters I want to know everything I want to be everywhere I want to **** everyone in the world I want to do something that matters I want to know everything I want to be everywhere I want to **** everyone in the world I want to do something that matters I want to know everything I want to be everywhere I want to **** everyone in the world I want to do something that matters I want to know everything I want to be everywhere I want to **** everyone in the world I want to do something that matters


----------



## MCHB

There's nothing like a clear peace of mind 
To overcome the hardships in life 
To sort out the wrong from the right 
Someone's in line, but they can't get me down 

I got my own self by my side 
And mentally I gotta be free 
I see the wickedness coming full speed 
But, I hold together like the ball needs the seam 

I'm trying to do something not nothing, 
You're trying to hold me back and that's fine 
Nothing you say or do is worth my time 
Good day to you, I respectfully decline


----------



## noyadefleur

Now I'm seventeen, still alone
Wondering if I should go home
Or maybe stay out on my own
I'm a lonely teenager


----------



## metamorphosis

MODEST MOUSE - BLAME IT ON THE TETONS
Blame it on the Tetons, yeah, I need a scapegoat now
No my dog won't bite you though it had the right to
You oughta give her credit
'Cuz she knows I would've let it happen

Blame it on the weekends
God I need a cola now
Oh we mumble loudly
Wear our shame so proudly

Wore our blank expressions
Trying to look interesting
Blame it all on me
'Cuz God I need a cold one now

All them eager actors gladly taking credit
For the lines created by the people
Tucked away from sight
Is just a window from the room we're bound to

If you find a way out
Oh would you just let me know how?
Would you just let me know how?

Blame it on the web
But the spider's your problem now
Language is for liquid
That we're all dissolved in

Great for solving problems
After it creates a problem
Blame it on the Tetons
God, I need a scapegoat now

Everyone's a building burning
With no one to put the fire out
Standing at the window looking out
Waiting for time to burn us down

Everyone's an ocean drowning
With no one really to show how
They might get a little better air
If they turned themselves into a cloud


----------



## metamorphosis

Red House Painters- Songs For A Blue Guitar

When everything we felt failed
And some music soft in distant sails
But it don't sound like it did before
Then i know i'm left with nothing more
Than my own soul
When pretty pictues face back
But your coats aren't hanging on the rack
And blue water turns to
A place that i can't get to
A place that i can't
In a room all i feel
Is the cold that you left
Through the air all i see
Is your face full of blame
What's left to see
What's there to see

In the room all i feel
Is the cold that you left
Through the air all i see
Is your face full of blame
What's left to see
What's there to see
What's left to see


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine, in a bag
I'm useless,but not for long
The future is coming on
I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine, in a bag
I'm useless, but not for long
The future is coming on
It's coming on
It's coming on
It's coming on


----------



## metamorphosis

Red House Painters-Have You Forgotten
Songwriters: Kozelek, Mark Edward

can't let you be
cause your beauty won't allow me
wrapped in white sheets
like an angel from a bedtime story
shut out what they say
cause your friends are ****ed up anyway
and when they come around
somehow they feel up and you feel down

when we were kids
we hated things our parents did
we listened low
to casey kasem's radio show
that's when friends were nice
to think of them just makes you feel nice
the smell of grass in spring
and october leaves cover everything

have you forgotten how to love yourself?

i can't believe all the good things that you do for me
sat back in a chair
like a princess from a faraway place
nobody's nice
when you're older your heart turns to ice
and shut out what they say
they're too dumb to mean it anyway

when we were kids
we hated things our sisters did
backyard summer pools
and Christmases were beautiful
and the sentiment
of colored mirrored ornaments
and the open drapes
look out on frozen farmhouse landscapes

have you forgotten how to love yourself?






* This is my girlfriends favorite song. She says, "it couldn't be more perfectly imperfect and more imperfectly perfect". I'm just happy she actually loves one of my favorite songs by a favorite artist. We both talk about how much this songs imagery and lyrics, speak to our growing up and where we are now!


----------



## Bluemonster

Lithium, don't want to lock me up inside.
Lithium, don't want to forget how it feels without...
Lithium, I want to stay in love with my sorrow.
Oh, but God, I want to let it go.

Come to bed, don't make me sleep alone.
Couldn't hide the emptiness, you let it show.
Never wanted it to be so cold.
Just didn't drink enough to say you love me.

I can't hold on to me,
Wonder what's wrong with me.

Lithium, don't want to lock me up inside.
Lithium, don't want to forget how it feels without...
Lithium, I want to stay in love with my sorrow.

Don't want to let it lay me down this time.
Drown my will to fly.
Here in the darkness I know myself.
Can't break free until I let it go.
Let me go.

Darling, I forgive you... After all,
Anything is better than to be alone.
And in the end I guess I had to fall.
Always find my place among the ashes.

I can't hold on to me,
Wonder what's wrong with me.

Lithium, don't want to lock me up inside.
Lithium, don't want to forget how it feels without...
Lithium, ...stay in love with you.
I'm gonna let it go.


----------



## Stigma

Bad Religion - Shattered Faith

The scientist purported that there ain't no purpose
and the theologian told me that it's all been designed
and I'm trying to maintain objectivity

The world won't illuminate what really matters
and I'm an imperfect moral meaning extractor
processing the complexity

Born of the Earth (Are we blind?)
We weren't given a choice (There's no way)
What about free will? (What we have)
Do we have a voice? (Is shattered faith)
See them run in place (Here and now)
in the human rat race (No reward)
So much dead weight (No debate) to our disgrace (Accept your fate)
Life begins when you accept your fate

Paralysis from forces raging out of control until
my confidence and will are at an all-time low
Just directionless wandering

Eternal life, eternal truth, eternal secrets
Isolated hopes and hypotheses just
Leave me feeling so hungry

Born of the Earth (Are we blind?)
We weren't given a choice (There's no way)
What about free will? (What we have)
Do we have a voice? (Is shattered faith)
See them run in place (Here and now)
in the human rat race (No reward)
So much dead weight (No debate) to our disgrace (Accept your fate)
Life begins when you accept your fate

Right or wrong, 
the main criterion is what you do and not what you say 
The roads you take, 
the friends you make and those you throw away

The method is a simple synthesis of the past and present state
You never lose if the path you choose is one you can easily navigate

I had a dream, light and carefree
But now there's doubt and gravity

But I won't run in place (Are we blind?) in the human rat race (There's no way)
I can set the pace (What we have) and accept my fate (Is shattered faith)
Shattered faith (Here and now)
Shattered faith (No reward)
the part of me (No debate) I can't erase (Accept your fate)


----------



## metamorphosis

And if the snow buries my...
My neighborhood

And if my parents are crying,
Then I'll dig a tunnel from my window to yours
Yeah, a tunnel from my window to yours

You climb out the chimney
And meet me in the middle
The middle of the town
And since there's no one else around,
We let our hair grow long and forget all we used to know
Then our skin gets thicker from living out in the snow

You change all the lead sleeping in my head
As the day grows dim, I hear you sing a golden hymn...

Then, we tried to name our babies
But we forgot all the names that,
The names we used to know
But sometimes,
We remember our bedrooms and our parent's bedrooms and the bedrooms of our friends
Then we think of our parents...
Well, whatever happened to them?!

You change all the lead sleeping in my head to gold
As the day grows dim, I hear you sing a golden hymn
It's the song I've been trying to sing...

Purify the colors, purify my mind
Purify the colors, purify my mind
And spread the ashes of the colors over this heart of mine!


----------



## 111

Dum da dum doi doi doi
Dum da dum doi doi
Dum da dum doi doi
Dum da dum doi doi doi

Dum da dum doi doi doi
Dum da dum doi doi
Dum da dum doi doi
Dum da dum doi doi doi

uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh......
uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh......
uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh......
uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh......
uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## metamorphosis

*Desaparecidos- Manana*
What you learned, what you read in their books
All they offered
What you saw when they told you to look
A final offer
Well, today we are giving birth
To a new future
Yeah, today we are giving birth
To our own future

We will learn, we will love, we will work
Change each other
We will spread, we will cover the earth
Like air and water
Water, water, water
Change each other
We will spread, we will cover the earth
Like air and water
Tomorrow is blank, we'll just fill it in
With our own answers
If we are stopped, we'll just start again
That's the new offer
Offer
That's it
That's our final one


----------



## BadGirl

'Take Me As I Am' by Rumer


----------



## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes - Something Vague* 
Now and again it seems worse than it is, 
but mostly the view is accurate. 
You see your breath in the air as you'll climb up the stairs 
to that coffin you call your apartment. 
And you sink in your chair, brush the snow from your hair 
and drink the cold away. 
And you're not really sure what you're doing this for 
but you need something to fill up the days. 
A few more hours. 
There's a dream in my brain that just won't go away. 
It's been stuck there since it came a few nights ago 
And I'm standing on a bridge in the town where I lived 
as a kid with my mom and my brothers.
And then the bridge disappears and I'm standing on air 
with nothing holding me. 
And I hang like a star, ****ing glow in the dark, 
for all those starving eyes to see, 
like the ones we've wished on.
But now I'm confused. Is this death really you? 
And do these dreams have any meaning? 
No. No, I think it's more like a ghost that's been following us both. 
Something vague that we're not seeing, 
something more like a feeling.


----------



## metamorphosis

*The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends 
*
Fall is here, hear the yell
back to school, ring the bell
brand new shoes, walking blues
climb the fence, books and pens
I can tell that we're going to be friends

Walk with me, Suzy Lee
through the park and by the tree
we will rest upon the ground
and look at all the bugs we found
safely walk to school without a sound
safely walk to school without a sound

Here we are, no one else
we walked to school all by ourselves
there's dirt on our uniforms
from chasing all the ants and worms
we clean up and now its time to learn
we clean up and now its time to learn

Numbers, letters, learn to spell
nouns, and books, and show and tell
at playtime we will throw the ball
back to class, through the hall
teacher marks our height against the wall
teacher marks our height against the wall

We don't notice any time pass
we don't notice anything
we sit side by side in every class
teacher thinks that I sound funny
but she likes the way you sing

Tonight I'll dream while in my bed
when silly thoughts go through my head
about the bugs and alphabet
and when I wake tomorrow I'll bet
that you and I will walk together again
I can tell that we're going to be friends


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Shadows are falling and I've been here all day It's too hot to sleep time is running away Feel like my soul has turned into steel I've still got the scars that the sun didn't heal There's not even room enough to be anywhere It's not dark yet, but it's getting there

Well my sense of humanity has gone down the drain Behind every beautiful thing there's been some kind of pain She wrote me a letter and she wrote it so kind She put down in writing what was in her mind I just don't see why I should even care It's not dark yet, but it's getting there

Well, I've been to London and I've been to gay Paree I've followed the river and I got to the sea I've been down on the bottom of a world full of lies I ain't looking for nothing in anyone's eyes Sometimes my burden seems more than I can bear It's not dark yet, but it's getting there

I was born here and I'll die here against my will I know it looks like I'm moving, but I'm standing still Every nerve in my body is so vacant and numb I can't even remember what it was I came here to get away from Don't even hear a murmur of a prayer It's not dark yet, but it's getting there


----------



## noyadefleur

The nights are unbearable
At least there’s music in the day 
Music to rise from my blood, like vapour
Ill vapour, from bad blood
I know I'm not well, but it doesn't frighten me anymore


----------



## BrookeHannigan

daughter to father
Tell me the truth..
Did you ever love me


----------



## NoHeart

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter
And it feels like me
On a good day


----------



## myforeverago

Oh, someone used Marina a couple of posts up... that makes me so happy.

"There are many things that I would like to say to you but I don't know how..."


----------



## noyadefleur

I feel like a fool so I'm going to stop troubling you


----------



## Tibble

NoHeart said:


> Been talking to myself forever, yeah
> And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
> Still sitting on a shelf and never
> Never seen the sun shine brighter
> And it feels like me
> On a good day


I love this song


----------



## monotonous

It's so self loathing go see a psychiatrist
I hate the psychiatrist
Well go see one anyway
I don't like the psychiatrist
You need to go see one 
See a psychiatrist
I'm not going


----------



## The Enemy Within

_Don't wanna wait til tomorrow, 
Why put it off another day? 
One more walk through problems, 
Built up, and stand in our way ,ah 
One step ahead, one step behind me 
Now you gotta run to get even 
Make future plans, don't dream about yesterday, hey 
C'mon turn, turn this thing around 
Right now, hey 
It's your tomorrow 
Right now, 
C'mon,it's everything 
Right now, 
Catch a magic moment, do it 
Right here and now 
It means everything 
Miss the beat, you lose the rhythm, 
And nothing falls into place, no 
Only missed by a fraction, 
Slipped a little off your pace, oh, 
The more things you get, the more you want, 
Just trade in one for the other, 
Workin so hard, to make it easier, whoa, 
Got to turn, c'mon turn this thing around 
Right now, hey 
It's your tomorrow 
Right now, 
C'mon, it's everything 
Right now, 
Catch that magic moment, do it 
Right here and now 
It means everything 
It's enlightened me, right now 
What are you waitin for 
Oh, yeah, right now 
(solo) 
Right now, hey 
It's your tomorrow 
Right now, 
C'mon, it's everything 
Right now, 
Catch that magic moment, and do it right, 
Right now 
Right now, oh, right now 
It's what's happening? 
Right here and now 
Right now 
It's right now 
Oh, 
Tell me, what are you waiting for 
Turn this thing around_


----------



## AceEmoKid

To pretend no one can find
The fallacies of morning rose
Forbidden fruit, hidden eyes
Courtesies that I despise in me
Take a ride, take a shot now

'Cause nobody loves me
It's true
Not like you do

Covered by the blind belief
That fantasies of sinful screens
Bear the facts, assume the dye
End the vows, no need to lie, enjoy
Take a ride, take a shot now

'Cause nobody loves me
It's true
Not like you do

Who am I, what and why?
'Cause all I have left is my memories of yesterday
Oh these sour times

'Cause nobody loves me
It's true
Not like you do

After time the bitter taste
Of innocence, decent or race
Scattered seeds, buried lives
Mysteries of our disguise revolve
Circumstance will decide ....


----------



## AceEmoKid

You're falling in a lower gear
A little rest is what you need
You're rolled up on the seat
Your arms around your knees

We met by chance, talked on the phone
We kept in touch 
I took you home
Sure, it proves we get along
And it will only get better from now on

We found a place to which we drive
And I offer you the time
To sleep - to dream
To wake up when we arrive

Right moments come out of the blue
But when there's one it's up to you
Even when the time was up I couldn't stop
I was floating all day long


----------



## AceEmoKid

What's gonna happen to you
You have woke up too soon 
And found the world rearranged
And now your feelings have changed

Say goodbye to before. (bye bye bye)
You are not welcome anymore
The door's been shown to you (bye bye bye)
But only if you go through

You run into the night
No sound, no vision, no sight
And no words to explain
just smell times of change

Whats gonna happen to you (bye bye bye)
You have woke up too soon
And the world is rearranged
And now your feelings have changed

Oh, today I saw a shadow
And I had the feeling there would be another.
One in the wintertime and one in the summer (bye bye bye)

When the river was still
We would not help ourselves
It's very easy to do
And we never needed to
And the birds so high (bye bye bye)
Started a fire in the forest

Can you remember the day (bye bye bye)
We had to separate
And nobody knows 
What's tearing us apart
Cause we're part of one another
A son and a father and a mother and a brother
When the river was still (bye bye bye)
We would not help ourselves (bye bye bye)
It's very easy to do
We never needed to

Oh, today I saw a flower
And I had the feeling there would be another
One in the wintertime and one in the summer


----------



## tea111red

i don't want to face the day....the day.....today.


----------



## Noll

Things I thought might come true
They never do
They never do


----------



## NoHeart

How do I get home, if I can't find myself?


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

The paper cities burning
The ashes fell like rain
But when the fire was over
Everything had changed

The people come together
Reminds us we're the same


----------



## BrainInsect

Time goes by so slowly


----------



## Noll

Jesus Christ, that's a pretty face
The kind you'd find on someone I could save
If they don't put me away
Well, it'll be a miracle

Do you believe you're missing out?
That everything good is happening somewhere else?
But with nobody in your bed
The night's hard to get through

And I will die all alone
And when I arrive I won't know anyone

Well, Jesus Christ, I'm alone again
So what did you do those three days you were dead?
Cause this problem's gonna last more than the weekend.

Well, Jesus Christ, I'm not scared to die,
I'm a little bit scared of what comes after
Do I get the gold chariot?
Do I float through the ceiling?

Do I divide and fall apart?
Cause my bright is too slight to hold back all my dark
And the ship went down in sight of land
And at the gates does Thomas ask to see my hands?

I know you're coming in the night like a thief
But I've had some time, O Lord, to hone my lying technique
I know you think that I'm someone you can trust
But I'm scared I'll get scared and I swear I'll try to nail you back up

So do you think that we could work out a sign
So I'll know it's you and that it's over so I won't even try

I know you're coming for the people like me
But we all got wood and nails
And we turn out hate in factories
We all got wood and nails
And we turn out hate in factories
We all got wood and nails
And we sleep inside of this machine


----------



## tayzipporah

wining and dining
drinking and driving
excessive buying
overdose and dying


----------



## NeuromorPhish

*New Batteries*
Barbwire Stapled In My Bleeding Mouth
Locked In A Cage
Naked Animals Beat Me
A Liberator Knocks
An Untamed Inserts New Batteries
And Charges Once Again (X4)
We Set Off
Into The Unknown
Until We Destroy Everything And Are Dominant
Once Again (X3)
Once Again In The Back Where We Ride
The Barbwire Returns
In My Mouth, Ripping Up An Old Healed Wound
My Soul Has Grown Rusty
The Electricity Is Gone
I want to cut
And slice myself to death,
But daren't risk it.
Instead I turn myself off,
Alone again.

(Originally Ný Batterí by Sigur Rós)


----------



## AceEmoKid

It's okay,
I don't even cry
all I think about is a memory 
and the dream when you kissed my arm
as I look away, don't hear what I say

That maybe when I die,
I'll get to be a car 
driving in the night
lighting up the dark.
something in your voice
it sparks a little hope
I'll wait up for that noise
your voice become my home

One way road, don't care what I find
A little thunder's good, I thought maybe you would
but it's okay, we all feel left out
sometimes growing up, it can get you down.

I give you something that no one's going to give you
my sleepin' skin and my heart deep down in you
I'll never tell you, but you're my little scar
Goodbyes are hard and they're hard and they're hard


----------



## SupaDupaFly

*"One"*

I Can't Remember Anything
Can't Tell If this Is True or Dream
Deep down Inside I Feel to Scream
this Terrible Silence Stops Me
Now That the War Is Through with Me
I'm Waking up I Can Not See
That There's Not Much Left of Me
Nothing Is Real but Pain Now

Hold My Breath as I Wish for Death
Oh Please God,wake Me

Back in the Womb its Much Too Real
in Pumps Life That I must Feel
but Can't Look Forward to Reveal
Look to the Time When I'll Live
Fed Through the Tube That Sticks in Me
Just like a Wartime Novelty
Tied to Machines That Make Me Be
Cut this Life off from Me

Hold My Breath as I Wish for Death
Oh Please God,wake Me

Now the World Is Gone I'm Just One
Oh God,help Me Hold My Breath as I Wish for Death
Oh Please God Help Me

Darkness

Imprisoning Me
All That I See
Absolute Horror
I Cannot Live
I Cannot Die
Trapped in Myself
Body My Holding Cell

Landmine

Has Taken My Sight
Taken My Speech
Taken My Hearing
Taken My Arms
Taken My Legs
Taken My Soul
Left Me with Life in Hell


----------



## IveGotToast

Everyday I wake up, wonder why
I'm alone when I know I'm a lovely guy
Birds come down from sky so blue
See all the beautiful things you do
Why can't I just get with you

Every night I carry out my plan
Pray to God that one day I could be your man
Birds come down from sky so blue
See all the beautiful things you do
Why can't I just get with

You'd be my only friend in the world
Well you could just be my girl

And if I do run away from this life
There won't be much for me in the afterlife
Although I know that you don't even care
I'd rather stay in a world where
Birds come down from sky so blue
See all the beautiful things you do
Why can't I just get with you


----------



## noyadefleur

can't you see I broke my own heart loving you?


----------



## TryingMara

I don't wanna spend my life jaded
Waiting to wake up one day and find
That I let all these years go by
Wasted


----------



## The Enemy Within

_It makes no difference how far I go
Like a scar the hurt will always show
It makes no diff'rence who I meet
They're just a face in the crowd
On a dead-end street
And the sun don't shine anymore
And the rains fall down on my door_


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"I want the one I can't have- and it's driving me mad!!"


----------



## Dark Shines

*Descend -- Feeder*​
_Sittin' back I only wish, _
_ today will turn out fine. _
_ And wash away the stain, _
_ the poison in my eyes. _
_ What do you recommend?_
_ I feel my life descending. _
_ I'm falling out of reach. _
_ Catch me as I bleed...
Again..._

_ I'm not insane....._
_ Can't reach the pain....._

_ If I could be, all by myself,_
_ I could be me..._
_ If you could see; live with my pain, _
_ the thoughts that I keep._

_ I hate the way they are, _
_ their patronizing thoughts. _
_ Tried to get inside my head, _
_ ask the questions I have read, _
_ But one thing makes it hard, _
_ feel so fragile as i cry._
_ So confused yet so alive, _
_ so abused the system lied..._
_ You lied..._..

_ If I could be, all by myself,_
_ I could be me..._
_ If you could see; live with my pain, _
_ the thoughts that I keep._

_ Hands appeared around my neck, _
_ felt so hard to breath I stared._
_ As my focus turned to haze, _
_ I could see them._

_ If I could be, all by myself, _
_ I could be free..._
_ If you could see; live with my pain, _
_ the thoughts that I keep.

__ Alone, Alone, Alone._​


----------



## extremly

Oh, he's gonna let you down

He's gonna break your back for a chance

He's gonna steal your friends if he can

He's gonna win someday

Oh, he will...


----------



## Fairydust

The hardest thing I've ever done
Is keep believing
There's someone in this crazy world
For me
The way that people come and go
Thru temporary lives
My chance could come and I might never know



I used to say "No promises,
Let's keep it simple"
But freedom only helps you say
Good-bye
It took a while for me to learn
That nothin' comes for free
The price I've paid is high enough for me



(*) I know I need to be in love
I know I've wasted too much time
I know I ask perfection of
A quite imperfect world
And fool enough to think that's
What I'll find



So here I am with pockets full
Of good intentions
But none of them will comfort me
Tonight
I'm wide awake at four a.m.
Without a friend in sight
Hanging on a hope but I'm alright


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The Loveless Lonely Nights... written by me:

As I sit in the dark of night.
All I can think about is you.
Your memory lingers through my blood-filled veins.

In daylight I am thinking of you darling.
Your scarlet figure haunts my bleak mind.
As I watch you fear runs through me.

In night-time I dream of your beauty.
You’re the girl of my moon-lit dreams.
I am now feeling sick inside of me.

In this empty state I say goodbye.
Goodbye to your kind and gentle ways.
Goodbye to your uplifting smile.

This morbid figure says farewell.
I’ll leave no trace behind.
Not even a bloody stain.

Now that I’m dead and gone.
Your world is free of the wretch that I was.
Now I will always think of you in fear.

Pardon my depression my love.
For it is to be all mine.
And never to be yours.


----------



## Fairydust

I'll say goodbye to love
No one ever cared if I should live or die
Time and time again the chance for love has passed me by
And all I know of love is how to live without it
I just can't seem to find it


So I've made my mind up
I must live my life alone
And though it's not the easy way
I guess I've always know(N)


I'd say goodbye to love
There are no tomorrows for this heart of mine
Surely time will lose these bitter memories
And I'll find that there is someone to believe in
And to live for something I could live for


All the years of useless search
Have finally reached an end
Loneliness and empty days will be my only friend
From this day love is forgotten
I'll go on as best I can


What lies in the future is a mystery to us all
No one can predict the wheel of fortune as it falls
There may come a time when I will see that I've been wrong
But for now this is my song


----------



## The Enemy Within

_"Things not what they used to be_
_ Missing one inside of me_
_ Deathly lost, this can't be real_
_ Cannot stand this hell I feel"_


----------



## Patriot

My legs are dangling off the edge
The bottom of the bottle is my only friend
I think I'll slit my wrists again and I'm 
Gone, gone, gone, gone

My legs are dangling off the edge
A stomach full of pills didn't work again
I'll put a bullet in my head and I'm
Gone, gone, gone, gone


----------



## IveGotToast

Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 

One banana, two banana, three banana, four. 
Four bananas make a bunch and so do many more. 
Over hill and highway the banana buggies go 
Comin' on to bring you The Banana Splits Show. 

Makin up a mess of fun 
Makin up a mess of fun 
Lot's of fun for everyone. 

Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 

Four banana, three banana, two banana, one. 
All bananas playing in the bright warm sun. 
Flippin like a pancake, poppin like a cork 
Fleagle, Bingo, Drooper and Snork. 

Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la. 
Tra la la, la la la la.

Two Banana, four banana, one banana, three
Swinging like a bunch of monkeys hanging from a tree
Hey there everybody won't you come along and see
How much like Banana Splits everyone can be

Making up a mess of fun, Making up a mess of fun
Lots of fun for everyone

Tra la la, la la la la, tra la la, la la la la
Tra la la, la la la la, tra la la, la la la la
Tra la la, la la la la, tra la la, la la la la


----------



## renegade disaster

Never got love from a government man
Heading downstream till the levee gives in
What can i do to get the money
We ain't go the money, we ain't gettin' out
Heading downstream till the levee gives in
And my dreams are wearin' thin
All I need's relief

I need I need some sympathy
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
Look at me
I Just can't believe

What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
I just wanna dream
All of my life been wadin in
Water so deep now we got to swim
Wonder will it ever end

How long how long till we have a friend
Comin' down, feelin' like a battery hen
Waves won't break till the tide comes in
What will I do in the sunrise
What will I do without my dreams
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me

We could never get free
I just wanna be
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
I just wanna dream
We're all together in the same boat


----------



## TryingMara

At this point in my life
I've done so many things wrong I don't know if I can do right
If you put your trust in me I hope I won't let you down
If you give me a chance I'll try

At this point in my life
Although I've mostly walked in the shadows
I'm still searching for the light 
Won't you put your faith in me
We both know that's what matters
If you give me a chance I'll try

You see I've been climbing stairs but mostly stumbling down
I've been reaching high always losing ground
You see I've conquered hills but I still have mountains to climb
And right now right now I'm doing the best I can
At this point in my life

At this point in my life
I'd like to live as if only love mattered
As if redemption was in sight
As if the search to live honestly
Is all that anyone needs
No matter if you find it


----------



## monotonous

Oh And I'm just waiting till the shine wears off


----------



## Noll

There's a gap in between
There's a gap where we meet
Where I end and you begin

And I'm sorry for us
The dinosaurs roam the earth
The sky turns green
Where I end and you begin

I am up in the clouds
I am up in the clouds
And I can't and I can't come down

I can watch but not take part
Where I end and where you start
Where you, you left me alone
You left me alone

X will now mark the place
Like the parting of the waves
Like a house falling into the sea
Into the sea

I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive

There'll be no more lies
There'll be no more lies
There'll be no more lies
There'll be no more lies

I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive

And there's be no more lies
There's be no more lies
There's be no more lies
There's be no more lies

I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive
I will eat you all alive


----------



## The Enemy Within

"Another year has passed me by
Still I look a myself and cry
What kind of man have I become?
All of the years I've spent in search of myself
And I'm still in the dark
'Cause I can't seem to find the light alone
Sometimes I feel like a man in the wilderness
I'm a lonely soldier off to war
Sent away to die - never quite knowing why
Sometimes it makes no sense at all"


----------



## SilentWitness

"Rolling In The Deep"

There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch, it's bringing me out the dark
Finally I can see you crystal clear
Go 'head and sell me out and I'll lay your **** bare
See how I leave with every piece of you
Don't underestimate the things that I will do

There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch
And it's bringing me out the dark

The scars of your love remind me of us
They keep me thinking that we almost had it all
The scars of your love, they leave me breathless
I can't help feeling
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside of your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
And you played it, to the beat
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)

Baby, I have no story to be told
But I've heard one on you
And I'm gonna make your head burn
Think of me in the depths of your despair
Make a home down there
As mine sure won't be shared

(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
The scars of your love remind me of us
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
They keep me thinking that we almost had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
The scars of your love, they leave me breathless
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
I can't help feeling
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside of your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
And you played it, to the beat
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
We could have had it all
Rolling in the deep
You had my heart inside of your hand
But you played it, with a beating

Throw your soul through every open door (woah)
Count your blessings to find what you look for (woah)
Turn my sorrow into treasured gold (woah)
You'll pay me back in kind and reap just what you sow (woah)
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
We could have had it all
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
It all, it all, it all
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)

We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside of your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
And you played it to the beat
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)

We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside of your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)

But you played it
You played it
You played it
You played it to the beat.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Hurray for a child
That makes it through
If there's any way
Because the answer lies in you
They're laid to rest
Before they've known just what to do
Their souls are lost
 Because they could never find


----------



## renegade disaster

Now there just passed on another day
Where I really wanted to get away
From the problems that I built up
Can only see one way to make it stop
Unable - I'm too bound
Get away from what Ive found
Each day another rock upon my head
Each night I lie awake in bed

What shade
Of joy
Will hit
Me first
I hope
It lasts
A burst
In﻿ bliss


----------



## hawi

Today I don't feel like doing anything
I just wanna lay in my bed
Don't feel like picking up my phone, so leave a message at the tone
'Cause today I swear I'm not doing anything
nothing at all, nothing at all


----------



## NoHeart

**** it all and no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
I need a voice to let myself
To let myself go free​


----------



## extremly

Boy, I can see it in your face, you're all over the place
Can you stand up straight for me? yeah
Get it back on track if you want me back


----------



## Limmy

Di Di Di...
Digimon!
Digimon!
Di Di Di...
Digimon! 
Digimon!
Di Di Di...
Digimon!
Digital Monsters!
Digimon are the champions!
Digimon! 
Digital Monsters! 
Digimon are the champions!
Change into Digital Champions to save the Digital World!
Digimon! 
Digital Monsters! 
Digimon are the champions!
Digimon! 
Digital Monsters!
Digimon are the champions!
Digivolve into champions! 
Armor Digivolve!
Digimon! Digital Monsters! Digimon are the champions!
Digimon!
Digital Monsters! 
Digimon are the champions!
Digimon! Digital Monsters... 
DIGIMON!


----------



## WilliamSC87

Everything's gone Green- New Order

Help me, somebody help me
I wonder where I am
I see my future before me
I'll hurt you when I can
It seems like I've been here before

Confusion sprung up from devotion
A halo that covers my eyes
It sprung from this first estrangement
No one have I ever despised
Is this the way that you wanted to pay
Won't you show me, please show me the way
Is this the way that you wanted to pay
Won't you show me, please show me the way


----------



## always starting over

Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World

There's a room where the light won't find you
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down
When they do I'll be right behind you

So glad we've almost made it
So sad they had to fade it
Everybody wants to rule the world

I can't stand this indecision
Married with a lack of vision
Everybody wants to rule the world
Say that you'll never never never never need it
One headline why believe it ?
Everybody wants to rule the world

All for freedom and for pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world


----------



## NoHeart

Life it seems will fade away 
Drifting further everyday 
Getting lost within myself 
Nothing matters no one else 
I have lost the will to live 
Simply nothing more to give 
There is nothing more for me 
Need the end to set me free 

Things not what they used to be 
Missing one inside of me 
Deathly lost this can't be real 
Can't stand this hell I feel 
Emptiness is filling me 
To the point of agony 
Growing darkness taking dawn 
I was me, but now he's gone 

No one but me can save myself, but it's too late 
Now I can't think, think why I should even try 

Yesterday seems as though it never existed 
Death greets me warm, now I will just say goodbye 

Goodbye


----------



## noyadefleur

it's just the same, a stupid game
but I don't care if you don't
and I don't feel it if you don't
and I don't want it if you don't
and I won't say it if you won't say it first


----------



## monotonous

The times we had
Oh, when the wind would blow with rain and snow
Were not all bad
We put our feet just where they had, had to go
Never to go


----------



## totalloner

just prayin to a God
that I don't believe in


----------



## ApolloRave420

oh yes ahh tyeah


----------



## Mousey9

I wanna be numb 
I don't wanna feel this pain no more 
Wanna lose touch 
I just wanna go and lock the door 
I don't wanna think 
I don't wanna feel nothing 
I wanna be numb 
I just wanna be 
Wanna be 
Taken away from all the madness 
Need to escape 
Escape from the pain 
I'm out on the edge 
About to lose my mind 
For a little while 
For a little while 
I wanna be numb


----------



## The Enemy Within

*"Do you still say your prayers little darlin' do you go to bed at night
Prayin' that tomorrow, everything will be alright
But tomorrow's fall in number in number one by one
You wake up and you're dying you don't even know what from"*


----------



## Noll

Her voice is beyond her years
She's trying to move you
She did not know where to go
and soon it was dark

If I could look you in the eyes
If I could look you in the eyes

I couldn't let you go
I couldn't let you go

Her voice is beyond her years
Please, try not to move her
At least it was her mistake
hers alone to make

If I could look you in the eyes
If I could look you in the eyes..


----------



## NoHeart

Save me from the nothing I've become


----------



## david999

Sajna Ve Sajna by Guru ft. Armita Rana........... love the lyrics of this song awesome...........


----------



## NoHeart

In the end, we are nowhere.
Sleepless and still and tight.
Maybe we shouldn't fall asleep,
saving what was left behind.

Standing outside the chalk outline,
beside ourselves in time.
The only thing I want is the last thing I need.
Awake and sleepless as stars shine.


----------



## The Enemy Within

_How many years keep on slipping away
And it seems that your life doesn't matter, you never had a chance
How many ways is a love torn apart
And you look to your heart for some answers, don't let it slip away
Can't blame myself anymore, I've been beaten and accused before
Well I took some bad advice, and I paid too high a price
I could sell my soul, you know I wouldn't think twice
Chorus: 
How many times must a man fall down, I said whoa-oh-oh oh-oh-oh oh
How many dreams have to fall to the ground
It goes on an' on an' on an' on an' on, yeah
How many times do you look for some sign
That there's hope, and your life has some meaning, almost every day, hey, hey
Maybe I was born to wander, I got no high hopes any longer
So tell me my friend, just where does it end
Is nothin' ever gonna free me from this hell I'm livin' in
Chorus 
(Instrumental break) 
Can't blame myself anymore, I've been beaten and accused before
So tell me my friend, just where does it end
I'm sick and tired of livin' in a rat race that no one ever wins_


----------



## Setting Sail

They stored their passion in the creases in the corners of their mouths, 
every angle of light from the open window washed their aging faces out.
They said; "Should we feel guilty for this sin? 
Lord, did we kill a man and woman just to lie here skin to skin?"
"I wasn't happy. I wasn't happy where I was.. 
What is life without a purpose? What is purpose without love? 
I pray my children will forgive me, though I bade the river flood. 
I have washed my hands a thousand times but still can see the blood."
"Oh, great mercy, I am here to beg forgiveness for this mess. 
I know I tore two worlds apart but, I can't change the way I felt. 
Love swept in like a storm and ripped the hinges from the doors. 
Love poured in like a flood, I couldn't stop it anymore. I will not be drowned."

She said, "Lover, come and hold me, I am terribly afraid. 
While you're shouting at the stars, my scars are not fading away." 
He said, "Darling, I was begging heaven make them disappear, but, 
See, I didn't get an answer or at least one I could hear. 
Now, I am thinking of the past and how we both said vows and lied and 
I am wondering how we trust ourselves to say a second time: 
'To have and to hold,
From this day and onward,
For better and for worse,
For richer and for poorer,
In sickness or in health, 
To love and to cherish 
Till death do us part?'"


----------



## NoHeart

Behind my eyes
Is rage alone
But you don't understand
It was all home-grown
I'm not afraid
I just don't belong
It may be cynical
But it all seems wrong​


----------



## millyxox

I keep on trying but I don't know how it works 
There's no instruction so I keep on getting hurt
Over again...over and over and over again


----------



## AceEmoKid

"Desperate for words
Lost in a maze
It fell apart
I lost my place
It hurt so bad
I cried for days
Time healed all pain
Now I’m okay

How many times can my heart break
Disillusioned by the thought of flawless love
Will I every get there
Or am I drowning in quicksand 
With no relief to come

I’ll rise from all my sorrow
Let the sun shine on my face
All alone in comfort
Its my solitude I will embrace

I will rise from my sorrow… "


I wish I could rise from my sorrow.


----------



## renegade disaster

try this and try this 
and try this again
I'm never gonna learn 
delete me, repeat me
let's try this again
a tiny little fish egg is homeless 
and boneless and drifting along 
just jelly in the blackness


----------



## The Enemy Within

_Some folks' lives roll easy as a breeze 
Drifting through a summer night 
Heading for a sunny day 
But most folks' lives, oh they stumble 
Lord they fall 
Through no fault of their own 
Most folks never catch their stars 
And here I am, lord 
I'm knocking at your place of business 
I know I ain't got no business here 
But you said if I ever got so low 
I was busted, 
You could be trusted

Some folks' lives roll easy 
Some folks' lives 
Never roll at all 
Oh, they just fall 
They just fall 
Some folks' lives_


----------



## Squirrelevant

Quarter past two and I'm on my own 
Everybody's in their separate homes 
I sit in silent isolation 
Empty rooms give me space to think 
Push my thoughts right to the brink 
Sitting so still 'cause there's nowhere to run

Sometimes I feel there's nothing new 
Sometimes I feel there's so much to do 
Sometimes I feel I've almost got a clue 
Most times I'm lonely and I don't know for who

Crisis rising at the quarter hour
Over walls of darkness the moon glowers
The buzz and blur of far off cars fades out
Alone, my self possessions
I'm torn apart by self obsession
I need someone else to think about

Sometimes I feel there's nothing new 
Sometimes I feel there's so much to do 
Sometimes I feel I've almost got a clue 
Most times I'm lonely and I don't know for who


----------



## losteternal

You got a lot of nerve to say you are a friend
when i was down you just stood there grinning.
(positively 4th street. )

When you know that your time is close at hand
maybe then you'll begin to understand
life down here is just a strange illusion
(hallowed be thy name. For all sa sufferers)

We could live for a thousand years
if i hurt you I'll make wine from the tears
i told you that we could fly
cos we all have wings
but some of us dont know why
(never tear us apart, for my horse)

Dont try to bleed me cos Ive been here before and i deserve a little more
(rain king.)


----------



## renegade disaster

Its like a jungle sometimes It makes me wonder how I keep from goin under


----------



## crazaylulu

I am going away for a while
But I'll be back, don't try and follow me
'Cause I'll return as soon as possible
See I'm trying to find my place
But it might not be here where I feel safe
We all learn to make mistakes

And run
From them, from them
With no direction
We'll run from them, from them
With no conviction 

'Cause I'm just one of those ghosts
Traveling endlessly
Don't need no roads
In fact they follow me

And we just go in circles


----------



## ChrisMorrison93

And the worst part is Before it gets any better we're heading for a cliff And in the free fall I will realize I'm better off when I hit the bottom

- Paramore, Turn It Off


----------



## Noll

I talked for hours to your wallet photograph
and you just listened
You laughed enchanted by my intellect
or maybe you didn't
You remain, turned away
Turning further everyday


----------



## The Enemy Within

*A Most Peculiar Man*

_He was a most peculiar man _
_ That's what Mrs. Riordan says and she should know _
_ She lived upstairs from him _
_ She said he was a most peculiar man _
_He was a most peculiar man _
_ He lived all alone within a house _
_ Within a room, within himself _
_ A most peculiar man _
_He had no friends, he seldom spoke _
_ And no one in turn ever spoke to him _
_ 'Cause he wasn't friendly and he didn't care _
_ And he wasn't like them _
_ Oh no! He was a most peculiar man _
_He died last Saturday _
_ He turned on the gas and he went to sleep _
_ With the windows closed so he'd never wake up _
_ To his silent world and his tiny room _
_ And Mrs. Riordan says he has a brother somewhere _
_ Who should be notified soon _
_ And all the people said _
_ "What a shame that he's dead _
_ But wasn't he a most peculiar man?"_


----------



## NoHeart

There's a glitch inside my system
Rushing through my whole existence
got me twisted, can't resist this
something's flipping all my switches
take'em, break'em, make'em feel it
mix it up and mass appeal it
pressure is riding me hard
killer dose right to my heart
and there's no antidote
and there's no antidote


----------



## TheDaffodil

I wanna own you, I wanna consume you
Get all molecular and pass myself through you
Cuz nothing's enough


----------



## ThisIsWater

He's not like the
The other boys around here
He's says nothing and sits in his room
And he's afraid to

And he's afraid to drive a car
So sad he is


----------



## Noll

It doesn't matter where you are
Someone is there with you, I fear
It doesn't matter where you are
I can't complain


----------



## renegade disaster

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

I got to get away
Feel I got to get away
Oh oh oh yeah


----------



## eshng

In my life
There is no one like him anywhere
Anywhere, where he is
If he asked
I'd be his

(change all the he/him/his to she/her/hers)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

She wants the silence but fears the solitude
She wants to be alone and together with you
So she ran to the lighthouse, hoped that it would help her see
She saw that the lighthouse had been washed out to sea
Cause she's just like the weather, can't hold her together


----------



## renegade disaster

lately I want to be in my heart
But where exactly is my heart and where does it start?


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

And the ghosts I keep inside myself
how do they see me?
while again I'm drowning
with my soul
will you save me?


----------



## Xtraneous

And I wish I had the guts to scream
You know, things aren't always what they seem
When you walk away, I want you to stay
Don't leave me here to pace and pray

All these nights I burnt, hours I turned
You think that by now I'd learnt
That you're only what you pretend to be
I guess that was just lost on me


----------



## Fairydust

Paint it Black

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

I see a line of cars and they're all painted black
With flowers and my love both never to come back
I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a new born baby it just happens every day

I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door and must have it painted black
Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts
It's not easy facin' up when your whole world is black

No more will my green sea go turn a deeper blue
I could not foresee this thing happening to you

If I look hard enough into the settin' sun
My love will laugh with me before the mornin' comes

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colours anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls go by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

Hmm, hmm, hmm,...

I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it tainted, tainted, tainted, tainted black
Yeah!


----------



## altqq

I see the children in the rain like the parade before the pain.
I see the love; I see the hate; I see this world that we can make.
I see the life I see the sky. 
Give it all to see you fly.
Yes! we wave this flag of hatred, but you're the ones who made it.
Watch the beauty of all our lies passing right before my eyes.
I hear the hate in all your words all the wars to make us hurt
We get so sick of so sick; we never wanted all this.
Medication for the kids with no reason to live!


So we march to the drums of the dammed as we come
Watch it burn in the sun - we are numb!


----------



## Alienated

Pink Floyd "Comfortably Numb"

Hello, 
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me 
Is there anyone home? 

Come on 
Now 
I hear you're feeling down 
I can ease your pain 
Get you on your feet again 

Relax 
I'll need some information first 
Just the basic facts 
Can you show me where it hurts?


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

If you carry on,
You won't win that fight,
If you take me on,
You'll find my breaking point

Everybody's got a breaking point,
Nobody wants to see that side of me,
Stop pushing 'cause I won't back down,
Nobody's gonna break that part of me


----------



## altqq

Here's the massacre
A mausoleum fit for me
Lived a hundred years
A hundred years I didn't see
Gave all my hope away
Is there any left for me?


----------



## thebadshepard

if you wanna find out what's behind these cold eyes

you'll just have to claw your way through this disguise


----------



## Estillum

*"Fear Of Dying"* -Jack off Jill

I'm not afraid of standing still
I'm just afraid of being bored
I'm not afraid of speaking my mind
I'm just afraid of being ignored

I'm not afraid of feeling
and I'm not afraid of trying
I'm just afraid of losing
And I am afraid of _dying_

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

I'm not afraid of being sick
I'm more afraid of being well
I'm not afraid,
Put the gun in my hand
I'm just afraid it will hurt like (hurt like) hell

I'm not afraid of screaming
and I'm not afraid of crying
I'm just afraid of forgetting
And I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

I'm not afraid of looking ugly
I couldn't care what they say
I'm not afraid of happy endings
I'm just afraid my life won't work that way

I'm not afraid of forgiveness
I absolve you everything
I'm not afraid of lying...
But I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you all I do is sit and think about you
Without you yes I...


----------



## anonomousey

She'll lie and steal, and cheat, and beg you from her knees
Make you think she means it this time
She'll tear a hole in you, the one you can't repair
But I still love her, I don't really care

When we were young, oh, oh, we did enough
When it got cold, ooh, ooh, we bundled up
I can't be told, ah, ah, it can't be done

It's better to feel pain, than nothing at all
The opposite of love's indifference
So pay attention now, I'm standing on your porch screaming out
And I won't leave until you come downstairs

So keep your head up, keep your love
Keep your head up, my love 
Keep your head up, keep your love

And I don't blame you dear for running like you did all these years
I would do the same, you'd best believe
And the highway signs say we're close but I don't read those things anymore
I never trusted my own eyes

When we were young oh, oh, we did enough
When it got cold, ooh, ooh we bundled up
I can't be told, ah, ah, it can't be done

So keep your head up, keep your love
Keep your head up, my love 
Keep your head up, keep your love
Head up, love
Head up, love
Head up, love
Head up, love


----------



## Xtraneous

To the meaning of life, what's my purpose?
Maybe this earth is, ain't a good place to be
How far is Heaven? Let's see
Is it in the clouds like they said it would be?
I wonder when I die will he give me receipts?
I wonder will the eyes of the Lord look at me?
Look at me, look at me, I'm a loser, I'm a winner
I'm good, I'm bad, I'm a Christian, I'm a sinner
I'm humble, I'm loud, I'm righteous, I'm a killer
What I'm doing, I'm saying that I'm human, now people just

Ride to it, ride to it, cause you never know
when a bullet might hit and you die to it, die to it
Die to it, die to it, live your life, live it right
Be different, do different things, don't do it like
he did, cause he ain't what you is, but we can win
Wait, let's get straight to the point


----------



## noyadefleur

I let the day go by 
I always say goodbye
I watch the stars from my window sill 
the whole world is moving and I'm standing still


----------



## Noll

D for dishes
F for floors
Can't make the grade anymore
D for love
D for intent
D because you pay the rent


----------



## Larkspur

And if you go chasing rabbits
and you know you're going to fall


----------



## noyadefleur

my dreams suddenly seem so empty 
I could go on my own, but I feel like playing dead 
and for what feels like the first time 
I don't know where you are tonight 
I guess that this is goodbye

seriously crying like a baby over this song right now.. why?


----------



## HollowPrince

Wake in a sweat again
Another day's been laid to waste
In my disgrace

Stuck in my head again
Feels like I'll never leave this place
There's no escape

I'm my own worst enemy

[chorus]
I've given up
I'm sick of feeling
Is there nothing you can say

Take this all away
I'm suffocating
Tell me what the **** is wrong
With me
[end chorus]

I don't know what to take
Thought I was focused but I'm scared
I'm not prepared

I hyperventilate
Looking for help somehow somewhere
And no one cares

I'm my own worst enemy

[chorus]
I've given up
I'm sick of feeling
Is there nothing you can say

Take this all away
I'm suffocating
Tell me what the **** is wrong
With me
[end chorus]

[bridge]
Goddddddd!!!!

Put me out of my misery
Put me out of my misery
Put me out of my
Put me out of my ****ing misery
[end bridge]

[chorus]
I've given up
I'm sick of feeling
Is there nothing you can say

Take this all away
I'm suffocating
Tell me what the **** is wrong
With me
[end chorus]

This pretty much sums up how I feel most of the days.


----------



## renegade disaster

I've got to get out of I've got to get out of this hood. I've got to get out of this neighborhood. I've got to get out of it Got to get out, I've had enough!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Lost in slumber, a threat to no one
Weak and humbled to my disgrace
Sweet departure, is what I long for
Careless moments to comfort me
Dead philosophy..

If I offer you my soul, will you carry me away?
I cannot be the only one, to be dehumanized again
Left behind


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

One life I'm gonna live it up 
I'm takin' flight I said I'll never get enough 
Stand tall I'm young and kinda proud 
I'm on top as long as the music's loud 

If you think I'll sit around as the world goes by 
You're thinkin' like a fool cause it's a case of do or die 
Out there is a fortune waitin' to be had 
You think I'll let it go you're mad 
You've got another thing comin' 

That's right here's where the talkin' ends 
Well listen this night there'll be some action spent 
Drive hard I'm callin' all the shots 
I got an ace card comin' down on the rocks 

If you think I'll sit around while you chip away my brain 
Listen I ain't foolin' and you'd better think again 
Out there is a fortune waitin' to be had 
You think I'll let it go you're mad 
You got another thing comin 

In this world we're livin' in we have our share of sorrow 
Answer now is don't give in aim for a new tomorrow 

Oh so hot no time to take a rest yeah 
Act tough ain't room for second best 
Real strong got me some security 
Hey I'm a big smash I'm goin' for infinity yeah 

If you think I'll sit around as the world goes by 
You're thinkin' like a fool cause it's a case of do or die 
Out there is a fortune waitin' to be had 
You think I'll let it go you're mad 
You've got another thing comin'


----------



## Fairydust

Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo... 

Understand the things I say, don't turn away from me, 
'Cause I've spent half my life out there, you wouldn't disagree. 
Do you see me? Do you see? Do you like me? 
Do you like me standing there? Do you notice? 
Do you know? Do you see me? Do you see me? 
Does anyone care? 

Unhappiness where's when I was young, 
And we didn't give a damn, 
'Cause we were raised, 
To see life as fun and take it if we can. 
My mother, my mother, 
She hold me, she hold me, when I was out there. 
My father, my father, 
He liked me, oh, he liked me. Does anyone care? 

Understand what I've become, it wasn't my desing. 
And people ev'rywhere think, something better than I am. 
But I miss you, I miss, 'cause I liked it, 
'Cause I liked it, when I was out there. Do you know this? 
Do you know you did not find me. You did not find. 
Does anyone care? 

Unhappiness where's when I was young, 
And we didn't give a damn, 
'Cause we were raised, 
To see life as fun and take it if we can. 
My mother, my mother, 
She hold me, she hold me, when I was out there. 
My father, my father, 
He liked me, oh, he liked me. 

Does anyone care?...


----------



## Noll

Yes, I am intense 
Maybe quite obsessed 
Everything she does is curious 
Oh, she's going to let me in 
I just know it's so 
Then again, who do I kid?


----------



## radisto

Last name "Money"
First name "I love this"
So "love this money" is my motha****in' government


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

So you wanna play games with my head?
But you make me fall apart, I wish that I was dead
I just can't believe I fell, for such a blackened heart
You played me for a fool and used me from the start


----------



## Estillum

They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!! 



You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..


----------



## Larkspur

The glass is full, the glass is broke,
and every day dissolves and there's no hope
of ever leaving this temporary life.

You may ask yourself "is there anyone so alone?"
but there's no beep before the dial-tone
when you pick it up to see who called
if there is it's probably your mom

But, oh, the rising sun brings little cheer
to this city with the stolen name
and you're wondering whose bright idea
it was to pack your things and leave your friends
and move down here.


----------



## Estillum

*"Plastic Man"*

I am a plastic man, wish I can be the one you could be proud of.
I'm losing heart again, wish I could show you what you think I'm made of.
Someday I know I'll find my place, someday I know this pain will fade.

I am a perfect sell, just wrap me up with a bow and flowers.
I will neglect to tell, I'll sell your story that we love each other.
Someday I know I'll find my place, someday I know this pain will fade.
Someday I know I'll find my place, someday I'll sing my last refrain.

Why don't you let me be, and I'll pretend I'm well.
Cause you're to blind to see, and I'm too tired to tell.
And in your apathy, your head begins to swell.
Another tragedy, but you're too cold to feel.

Someday I know I'll find my place, someday I know this pain will fade.
Someday I know I'll find my place, someday I'll sing my last refrain


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm a rabbit in your headlights
Scared of the spotlight
You don't come to visit
I'm stuck in this bed

Thin rubber gloves
She laughs when she's crying
She cries when she's laughing

Fat bloody fingers are sucking your soul away...
(Away... away... away...)

I'm a rabbit in your headlights
Christian suburbanite
Washed down the toilet
Money to burn

Fat bloody fingers are sucking your soul away...

If you're frightened of dyin' and you're holding on...
You'll see devils tearing your life away.
But...if you've made your peace,
Then the devila are really angels
Freeing you from the earth... from the earth... from the earth

Rotworms on the underground
Caught between stations
Butterfingers
I'm losing my patience

I'm a rabbit in your headlights
Christian suburbanite
You got money to burn....

Fat bloody fingers are sucking your soul away...
Away, away, away,
Away, away, away.


----------



## Mousey9

All the black inside me
Is slowly seeping from the bone
Everything I cherish
Is slowly dying, or it's gone


----------



## renegade disaster

half-hearted, Misdirection.


----------



## HollowPrince

Estillum said:


> They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
> They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
> To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
> happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
> coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!!
> 
> You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
> that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
> I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
> laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..


Really? A couple of months ago I've had that song in my head for like a week... Though it's pretty nice.

..

.

Now I see the times they change 
Leaving doesn't seem so strange 
I am hoping I can find 
Where to leave my hurt behind 
All the **** I seem to take 
All alone I seem to break 
I have lived the best I can 
Does this make me not a man?

Shut me off 
I'm ready, heart stops 
I stand alone 
Can't be on my own

I will make it go away 
Can't be here no more 
Seems this is the only way 
I will soon be gone 
These feelings will be gone 
These feelings will be gone


----------



## Noll

Hey
Been trying to meet you
Hey
Must be a devil between us
Or w hores in my head
w hores at my door
w hores in my bed
But hey
Where have you been?
If you go, I will surely die
We're chained


----------



## EndlessBlu

We're sorry
We hate to interrupt
But it's against the law to jump off this bridge 
You'll just have to kill yourself somewhere else
A tourist might see you
And we wouldn't want that 

I'm just doing my job, you know
So say uncle
And we'll take you to the mental health zoo
Force feed you mind-melting chemicals
Til even the outside world looks great

We know how much you'd like to die
We joke about it on our coffee breaks
But we're paid to force you to have a nice day
In the wonderful world we made just for you


----------



## Estillum

*
*

*"Homelife Is A Drag" No-Cash
*

Yeah, homelife is a drag, deadly like a plague
if sadness lurks within your walls, like in mine
where I am confined to my room to hide
from all of the bull**** I've gotta deal with from them
and they don't give in, until I am crying
my eyes out over this ****, and then I scream out
homelife is a drag, deadly like a plague
gotta get outta here before I lose my mind

Yeah, homelife is a drag, deadly like a plague
when everything I do is wrong, and its all my fault
and they don't understand, me or who I am
they'll never accept that this is all who I am
and all I can do is never enough
I wish that for once they'd just ****ing lay off
homelife is a drag, deadly like a plague
abandon all hope, and watch my dreams fade away

with all this ****s stacked, like weights on my back
with no one to help me, soon I will collapse
my family hates me, I ****ing hate them
goddammit, will this homelife **** ever end?!

yeah, homelife is a drag, deadly like a plague
if you live with anger and hate, just like here
where I live in fear of losing my mind
and killing you all, leaving no one behind
trapped inside these walls, with no where to go
and nothing to do, I'm alone and depressed
patients put to the test, dagger at my chest
I carve into my wrists to relieve the stress
homelife is a drag, deadly like a plague
gotta get outta here before I lose my mind
my family hates me, I ****ing hate them
goddammit, will this homelife **** ever end?!

now, shows over come home, and I'm all alone
with no one to talk to and no pot to smoke
homelife, is a drag, deadly like a plague
I'll walk out the front door, and never look back


----------



## TryingMara

Starin' out into the wild blue yonder 
So many thoughts to sit and ponder
'Bout life and love and lack of
And this emptiness in my heart

Too old to be wild and free still
Too young to be over the hill
Should I try to grow up
But who knows where to start

From the answers and the reasons why
I'm at these crossroads in my life
And I really don't know 
Which way to go


----------



## noyadefleur

and if I show you my dark side,
will you still hold me tonight?


----------



## always starting over

Soundgarden - Slaves & Bulldozers

Every word I said is what I mean 
Every word I said is what I mean 
Everything I gave is what I need 
Virgin eyes and dirty looks on what I have and why I took 
Counting all the hands I shook 
Now I know why you've been shaking 
Now I know why you've been shaking 
Now I know why you've been shaking 
Now I know why you've been shaking 
So bleed your heart out 
There's no more rides for free 
Bleed your heart out 
I said, “What's in it for me? 
What's in it for me?” 

Everything I've held is what I've freed 
Everything I've held is what I've freed 
Everything I've shown is what I feel 
Buying lies and stealing jokes and laughing every time I choke 
Biding all the time you took 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
So bleed your heart out 
There's no more rides for free 
Bleed your heart out 
I said, “What's in it for me? 
What’s in it for me? 
What’s in it for? 
What’s in it for? 

Every word I said is what I mean (Is what I, is what I, is what I) 
Everything I gave is what I need (Is what I, is what I, is what I) 
Everything I've held is what I've freed (Is what I’ve, is what I’ve, is what I’ve) 
Everything I've shown is what I feel (Is what I’ve, is what I’ve, is what I’ve) 
Virgin eyes and dirty looks on what I have and why I took 
Counting all the hands I shook 
Now I know why you've been shaking 
Buying lies and stealing jokes and laughing every time I choke 
Biding all the time you took 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken 
Now I know why you've been taken


----------



## Metalhead1014

Two-Sided Politics

I'm not anti-society, society's anti-me
I'm not anti-religion, religion is anti-me
I'm not anti-tradition, tradition is anti-me
I'm not anti-anything, I just wanna be free

Fascist state, no freedom
Unless you control yourself
Use self expression, lose your freedom
You're undesirable, you go straight to jail

Kill someone, in a war
Get a medal, you're a hero
Protect yourself in every day war
You're undesirable you go straight to jail

I'm not anti-Reagan, Reagan's anti-me
I'm not anti-government, government's anti-me
I'm not anti-politics, politics is anti-me
I'm not anti-anything, I just wanna be free

Innocent, never guilty
High class lawyer, you are rich
If you're poor must be guilty
Even if innocent you go straight to jail


----------



## ForeverFloating

Miranda Lambert - Mama's Broken Heart

Word got around to the barflies and the baptists
My mama's phone started ringin' off the hook
I can hear her now sayin' she ain't gonna have it
Don't matter how you feel, it only matters how you look

Go and fix you make-up, girl it's just a breakup
Run and hide you crazy and start actin' like a lady
'Cause I raised you better, gotta keep it together
Even when you fall apart, but this ain't Mama's Broken Heart


----------



## Estillum

Bad Religion- Inner Logic


Automatons with business suits clinging black boxes,
Sequestering the blueprints of daily life.
Contented, free of care, they rejoice in morning ritual,
As they file like drone ant colonies to their office in the sky.

I don't ask questions, don't promote demonstrations,
Don't look for new consensus, don't stray from constitution,
If I pierce the complexity I won't find salvation
Just the bald and over truth,
Of the evil and deception.

There is an inner logic,
And we're taught to stay far from it.
It is simple and elegant,
But it's cruel and antithetic,
And there's no effort to reveal it.

Graduated mentors stroll in marbled brick porticos-
In sagacious dialog they despise their average ways.
Displaying pomp and discipline, they mold their institution-
Where they practice exclusion on the masses every day.

Decorated warriors drill harmless kids on pavement,
Simulating tyranny under red alert.
Protecting the opulent and staging moral standard,
They expect redemption of character and self-growth..

(no equality, no opportunity,
No tolerance for the progressive alternative)


----------



## flagg lives

Pavement - Gold Soundz

Go back to those gold soundz 
And keep my advent to your self 
Because it's nothing I don't like 
Is it a crisis or a boring change? 
When it's central, so essential, 
It has a nice ring when you laugh 
At the low life opinions 
And they're coming to the chorus now... 
I keep your address to myself 'cause we need secrets 
We need secrets crets crets crets crets crets back right now

Because I never wanna make you feel 
That you're social 
Never ignorant soul 
Believe in what you wanna do 
And do you think that is a major flaw 
When they rise up in the falling rain 
And if you stay around with your knuckles ground down 
The trial's over, weapon's found 
Keep my address to myself because it's secret 
'cause it's secret cret cret cret [etc.]... back right now

So drunk in the august sun 
And you're the kind of girl I like 
Because you're empty and I'm empty 
And you can never quarantine the past 
Did you remember in december 
That I won''t eat you when I'm gone 
And if I go there, I won't stay there 
Because I'm sitting here too long 
I've been sitting here too long 
And I've been wasted 
Advocating that word for the last word 
Last words come up all you've got to waste


----------



## Zack

Shine bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond
You're beautiful 
Like diamonds in the sky
Shine bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond
You're beautiful 
Like diamonds in the sky


----------



## renegade disaster

Every night I dream the same dream
Of getting older and older all the time
I ask you now what does this mean
Are all these problems just in my mind?
Things are easy when you're a child
But now these pressures have dropped on my head
The lengths I've gone are just long miles
Would they be shorter if I were dead?


----------



## Estillum

*"Further"* VNV Nation

At the end of days, at the end of time
When the sun burns out will any of this matter?
Who will be there to remember who we were?
Who will be there to know that any of this had meaning for us?

And in retrospect I'll say we've done no wrong
Who are we to judge what's right and what has purpose for us?
With designs upon ourselves to do no wrong,
Running wild unaware of what might come of us

The sun was born and so it shall die
So only shadows comfort me
I know in darkness, I will find you, giving up inside like me
Each day shall end as it begins
And though you're far away from me
I know in darkness , I will find you, giving up inside like me

Without a thought I will see everything eternal
Forget that once we were just dust from heavens far
As we were forged, we shall return perhaps someday
I will remember us and wonder who we were


----------



## Estillum

*"Whiskey Is My Kind Of Lullaby" Johnny Hobo and the Freight Trains
*

I was a loner until there were no friends left;
and before someone offered me drugs,
you know I was straight edge.

And everyone quits 'till you offer them a cigarette.
before we learn our lesson, 
lets see how bad things can get.

And I'll drink myself to death,
or at least I'll drink myself to sleep.
Chain-smoke my way through the gaps in between-
my aspirations and my apathy.

As we drive past the last exit to home, I am waving goodbye. 
And i might be sleeping in the ditch tonight,
but it's alright cause whiskey is my kind of lullaby.


----------



## Noll

When I see the sun
I hope it shines on me
and gives me everything...well, almost
Some people seem
to be just small hard peas
Sometimes I think it's me


----------



## J29Davis

Just a cigarette gone
No you couldn't be that far
I'm driving my car to where I hope you are
Maybe I can talk you down
Maybe I can talk you down
We're standing on a tiny ledge
Before this goes over the edge
Gonna use my heart and not my head
And try to open up your eyes
This is reletionship suicide
'Coz if you go, I go...
'Coz if you go, I go...

The Script – Talk You Down


----------



## Nyxa

She lives in a fairy tale
Somewhere too far for us to find
Forgotten the taste and smell
Of the world that she's left behind
It's all about the exposure the lens I told her
The angles were all wrong now
She's ripping wings off of butterflies

keep you're feet on the ground
when you're head is in the clouds
Well go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle
Well go get your shovel
And we'll dig a deep hole
To bury the castle, bury the castle
Ba da ba da ba

So one day he found her crying
Coiled up on the dirty ground
Her prince finally came to save her
And the rest you can figure out
But it was a trick
And the clock struck twelve
Well make sure to build your house brick by boring brick
or the wolf's gonna blow it down

Well you built up a world of magic
Because your real life is tragic
Yeah you built up a world of magic
If it's not real
You can't hold it in your hand
You can't feel it with your heart
And I won't believe it
Well if it's true
You can see it with your eyes
Even in the dark
And that's where I want to be, yeah


----------



## monotonous

Talk about a bad day, I live a life like that


----------



## Noll

So impressed with all you do 
Tried so hard to be like you 
Flew too high and burnt the wing 
Lost my faith in everything


----------



## Zarrix

You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## Estillum

*Johnny Hobo and the Freight Trains "D.I.Y. Orgasms"*

I've got my forty ounce, and a system to overthrow.
No one to worry about, and nowhere to go.
I traded in my hope for a hangover and a headache.
I'm contemplating rope, but can't tie knots that great.

But who needs love? Not me!
Who needs friends? I got me!
Who needs drugs? Me!
Who needs sex? I've got me!


----------



## Aquisse

lie in bed and sleep don't come
have some peace then give me some
and i know the reason why you hold me down
i won't let this fear of loss make me drown

i'll stay just a step away

where was i when god had shown
how to make a happy home
and i have become my worst enemy 
i will survive this instability

- Coal Chamber - My Frustration


----------



## TryingMara

There's gotta be something more
Gotta be more than this
I need a little less hard time
I need a little more bliss
I'm gonna take my chances
Taking a chance I might 
Find what I'm looking for 
There's gotta be something more


----------



## Shygirl427

Turn down the lights, turn down the bed
Turn down these voices inside my head
Lay down with me, tell me no lies, just hold me closely
Don't patronize, don't patronize me

'Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something that it won't
And here in the dark, in these final hours
I will lay down my heart and feel the power
But you won't, no, you won't

'Cause I can't make you love me
When you don't, when you don't


----------



## ourwater

Two Of Us - The Beatles


Two of us riding nowhere, 
spending someone's hard earned pay. 
You and me Sunday driving 
not arriving on our way back home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're going home.
Two of us sending postcards, 
writing letters on my wall.
You and me burning matches, 
lifting latches on our way back home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're going home.
You and I have memories 
longer than the road that stretches out ahead.
Two of us wearing raincoats,
standing solo in the sun. 
You and me chasing paper, 
getting nowhere, on our way back home.
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home.
We're on our way home.
You and I have memories 
longer than the road that stretches out ahead.
Two of us wearing raincoats,
standing solo in the sun. 
You and me chasing paper, 
getting nowhere, on our way back home.
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home.
We're going home.
You and I have memories 
longer than the road that stretches out ahead.
Two of us wearing raincoats,
standing solo in the sun. 
You and me chasing paper, 
getting nowhere, on our way back home.
Two Of Us
Two of us riding nowhere, 
spending someone's hard earned pay. 
You and me Sunday driving 
not arriving on our way back home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're going home.
Two of us sending postcards, 
writing letters on my wall.
You and me burning matches, 
lifting latches on our way back home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home. 
We're going home.
You and I have memories 
longer than the road that stretches out ahead.
Two of us wearing raincoats,
standing solo in the sun. 
You and me chasing paper, 
getting nowhere, on our way back home.
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home.
We're on our way home.
You and I have memories 
longer than the road that stretches out ahead.
Two of us wearing raincoats,
standing solo in the sun. 
You and me chasing paper, 
getting nowhere, on our way back home.
We're on our way home. 
We're on our way home.
We're going home.


----------



## Noll

Don stepped outside.
It felt good to be alone.
He wished he was drunk,
thought about something he just said,
and how stupid it had sounded.
He knew he should forget about it.


----------



## Estillum

500 channels of a day-dream stimulation
helps me to resent my life and raise my expectations.
Locked into re-runs, your memories repeating,
and all your ideals seem so self defeating.
For you and yours, the pepsi generation,
and when you're discontent, you change the T.V. station,
And when you hate your life, no qualtities redeeming,
a million brainwashed zombies will always be heard screaming:

And when there is no hope,
"I'll smoke some crack, I'll shoot some dope!"
When there's no enemies,
"I sit and stare at my T.V.
and in my ignorance,
I'll be a slave and sycophant!"


----------



## Noll

Bad to feel the way I am
Today's another day you do what you can
Feel so sad, so bad today
All our friends have gone away


----------



## robthebuilder

Brother Ali - " You're clinically crazy if you think you can pay me
a figure that can make me slay these innocent babies" 
Song about pushing military recruitment


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Eh, Aa Sou - Miku Hatsune


Trying to measure everything with your superficial sentiment is a big mistake.
Don't make me laugh, you're barking at the wrong tree.
But I think it's important to have fun every now and then.
Don't stop, entertain me until I'm completely satiated.

I can't have enough of this feeling, churning up in a big mess 
Just like the lies piercing the heart which has vanished right in front of my eyes...

Say, if you want to go at full throttle 
Then take me more seriously 
I won't allow you to run away 
Or is that all you have?

I like sweet things, but I don't particularly dislike a bitter taste. 
Would you say that I'm a spoiled child, then?
If you want to call me a fool or a moron, then just say all you want.
Other people's sense of value? Like I'd care about that.

I can't have enough of this feeling, dancing around in a circle, 
Just like the purple flowers falling from my palm

Come on, show me how it's going to turn out 
Instinct? Or reason? Which one is going to win? 
Charm me with your superior "self-restraint" theory 
You actually want it here, but you still refuse to cave in...

Being happy or feeling good is nothing but a sense of self-satisfaction, after all.
So make me think that I might as well throw it all away.

Isn't it high time for us to go at full throttle? 
What could you be unsatisfied about? 
Now that it's come down to this, I won't let you get away 
So, you know, just prepare yourself

Come on, if you don't care how it's going to turn out 
Then watch me with those eyes of yours until the very end 
I won't stop, no matter how far we come 
But, you know, I'm almost at my limit...

...uh, damn it.
I can't take this anymore.

Ah, annoying!


----------



## Mousey9

Twenty years it's breaking you down, 
now that you understand there's no one around.
Take a breath, just take a seat, 
you're falling apart and tearing at the seams.

Heaven forbid you end up alone and don't know why
Hold on tight wait for tomorrow, you'll be alright

It's on your face, is it on your mind, 
would you care to build a house of your own.
How much longer, how long can you wait, 
It's like you wanted to go and give yourself away.

Heaven forbid you end up alone and don't know why
Hold on tight wait for tomorrow, you'll be alright


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Don't get caught now with your head in the clouds
Singing everything's turning out great
Cause if you decide that you feel good inside
Things are surely to change and you know I can't have it that way

So get on the right side and forget about the bright side


----------



## Estillum

So the crime was a trip to the market. 
The sentence, a lifetime of hurt, 
as she saw through tears, 
her home of thirty of years 
reduced to rubble and dirt. 
And she cursed those who would approach her 
and hold papers up to her face, and say:
"You should feel blessed you live in the U.S. 
and not some other hellish place" 

So take heed if you live in the city 
in a part where the tourists wont tread. 
And beware if you maintain resistance 
and choose not to be one of the lead. 
And if you're out in suburban gardens, 
don't let them plant lies deep in your head, 
'cause you too could come home to no home 
Or to find your family dead. 

'Cause they've got this dream of a city 
where no community unity can be found. 
So stand up and save your neighbor hood. 
**** the city, burn it down


----------



## Noll

My love is soaring.
She glides through the sky.
Hardly a warning,
she takes my hand,
says "Open your eyes".
We look down on the earth 
and all its schemes.
We laugh and it's all there 
in my dreams.


----------



## AlchemyFire

My heart is broken, release me, I can't hold on.


----------



## Noll

these things take so long
so let me help it some.


----------



## Estillum

May our only occupation be not having a job,
And may the only cocktails we make be Molotov's!

May that day be now, and for as many days after that as we know how.
It starts in this parking lot, 
And in my dreams, I am dirty broke, beautiful and free.


----------



## Billius

<translated from spanish>
A long journey begins, fix my robe giving principle
the big trip. With cold countenance I prepare to get my target.
Wandering in total darkness, and the life I left behind
immersed in total desolation, rode my horse to infinity. 
The raging wind blows steadily heading towards the
trespassing beyond unimaginable places brimming of perfection.
Unheard melodies courting my way reaching the purest
sense of identity. Notes reflecting the black sky as the darker metal.
Impeccable and persevering crashing drums set the pace as two thunder. Great magic manifests in this place full of glory.
Everything here is more and better than I had ever imagined.
Full of power, purity, no further description could define it. At the end of the road, a grand ceremony was waiting. The fee to run everything, it's mine. We welcome it, for now begin my reign.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Learn to forget


----------



## Noll

and like a medicine bottle
in my hand i will hold you

and swallow you slowly
as to last me a lifetime
without holding too tight
i do not want to lose

the thrill that it gives me
to look out from my window
and sky without houses
from my world in my bedroom

it's all in his head, she read
in a girlfriend's self-help book
it's all, cause he's making
a war with himself

like two sides of a wall
that separates two countries
he shuts out the world he once knew
to love you


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough,
When you get knocked down you gotta get back up,
I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer but I know enough, to know,
If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough


----------



## Nefury

Noll said:


> Don stepped outside.
> It felt good to be alone.
> He wished he was drunk,
> thought about something he just said,
> and how stupid it had sounded.
> He knew he should forget about it.


jeez, I wish I knew about Slint when I was 16.


----------



## Estillum

I'm puking in the next room.
Sorry about the carpet,
Clean it up or your mom'll be mad.
I'm pretending that I'm too good for you.
So you can't see the worthless pathetic person I am.

Better to seem like an *******,
Than what you are.
The billionth teenage boy with social problems
To play the guitar.

I'm not sure what I want you to say to me.
But I know the look on your face that I want to see.

If home is where the heart is
Then mine is a cigarette.
I'm gonna drink until these tears
Start to taste like the cheap beer.
I'm gonna drink tonight until these tears
Start to taste like the cheap beer.


----------



## The Enemy Within

_I turn my hopes up to the sky
I'd like to know before I die
Memories will slowly fade
I lift my eyes and say,
"Come on, take me away!
Come on, take me away!"_


----------



## Twinkiesex

"Where are you and I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness 
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
And as I stared I counted 
Webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
and hear your voice of treason
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight
Stop this pain tonight."


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Song: Just Like a Pill 
Artist: Pink
-------------------------

_Run just as fast as I can
To the middle of nowhere
To the middle of my frustrated fears
And I swear you're just like a pill
Instead of makin' me better,
You keep makin' me ill
You keep makin' me ill

I haven't moved from the spot where you left me
This must be a bad trip
All of the other pills, they were different
Maybe I should get some help_


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Now this is the story all about how 
My life got flipped, turned upside down 
And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there 
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-air 

In west Philadelphia born and raised 
On the playground where I spent most of my days 
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool 
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school 
When a couple of guys, they were up to no good 
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood 
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared 
And said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air" 

I whistled for a cab and when it came near the 
License plate said "fresh" and had a dice in the mirror 
If anything I could say that this cab was rare 
But I thought nah, forget it, yo homes to Bel-air! 

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight 
And I yelled to the cabby "Yo, homes smell you later!" 
Looked at my kingdom I was finally there 
To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-air


----------



## Rubiconmango

When your alone, Hold on. 
When it feels, cold, Hold on.

Burial - Loner (6:15)


----------



## intheshadows

There are times when all the world's asleep 
The questions run too deep for such a simple man 
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned 
I know it sounds absurd but please tell me who I am


----------



## Charmander

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Trying to make ends meet
You're a slave to money then you die


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hank Williams Sr

Weary blues from waitin'
Lord, I've been waitin' too long
These blues have got me cryin'

The snow falls 'round my window
But it can't chill my heart
God knows it died the day you left
My dream world fell a part.

Weary blues from waitin'
Lord, I've been waitin' too long
These blues have got me cryin'

Thru tears I watch young lovers
As they go strollin' by
Oh, all the things that might have been
God forgive me if I cry.

Weary blues from waitin'
Lord, I've been waitin' too long
These blues have got me cryin'


----------



## Glass Child

So take me and make me, weak and then save me...
This _hate_ that you _gave me_ keeps _saying _the_ same things.
_
To sing when you _hurt_, and to sing when you _cry_.
To sing when you_ live_, and to sing when you _die_.

And here at the end, at the end of the hurt...
All the pain ain't the same- When it's your turn to burn.

For we're the heart for the _heartless_, 
The thoughts for the _thoughtless_, 
The lies for the _honest_, 
_We're the gods of the godless_.


----------



## Estillum

Ich werde in die Tannen gehen
Dahin wo ich sie zuletzt gesehen
Doch der Abend wirft ein Tuch aufs Land
und auf die Wege hinterm Waldesrand
Und der Wald er steht so schwarz und leer
Weh mir, oh weh
Und die Vögel singen nicht mehr 
Ohne dich kann ich nicht sein
Ohne dich
Mit dir bin ich auch allein
Ohne dich
Ohne dich zähl ich die Stunden ohne dich
Mit dir stehen die Sekunden
Lohnen nicht


----------



## shatteredself

Let's start over again
Why can't we start it over again
Just let us start it over again
And we'll be good
This time we'll get it, get it right
It's our last chance to forgive ourselves


----------



## always starting over

Will I live tomorrow?
Well I just can't say.
Will I live tomorrow?
Well, I just can't say.

But I know for sure
I Don't Live Today.

No sun coming through my windows,
feel like I'm sitting at the bottom of a grave.
No sun coming through my windows,
feel like I'm sitting at the bottom of a grave.

I wish you'd hurry up and rescue me
so I can be on my miserable way

I Don't Live Today;
It's such a shame to waste you time away like this.


----------



## theCARS1979

People are strange when your a stranger
faces look ugly when your alone 
women seem wicked when your unwanted....


----------



## wildgeese

"I wish I was the moon" Neko Case

Chimney falls and lovers blaze
Thought that I was young
Now I've freezing hands and bloodless veins
As numb as I've become

I'm so tired
I wish I was the moon tonight

Last night I dreamt I had forgotten my name
'Cause I had sold my soul but awoke just the same
I'm so lonely
I wish I was the moon tonight

God blessed me, I'm a free man
With no place free to go
I'm paralyzed and collared-tight
No pills for what I fear

This is crazy
I wish I was the moon tonight

Chimney falls and lovers blaze
Thought that I was young
Now I've freezing hands & bloodless veins
As numb as I've become

I'm so tired,
I wish I was the moon tonight

How will you know if you found me at last
'Cause I'll be the one, be the one, be the one
With my heart in my lap
I'm so tired, I'm so tired
And I wish I was the moon tonight

I'm so tired, I'm so tired,
And I wish I was the moon
I'm so tired, I'm so tired,
And I wish I was the moon tonight


----------



## Lain

I understand that I can't return to the past, but...
There are only mistakes that make me want to turn back time


----------



## theCARS1979

Pink Floyd
Time
ticking away the moments that make up a dull day , fritter and waste hours in an an off hand way, Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
Noone told you when to run , you missed the starting gun.


----------



## theCARS1979

Rush Subdivisions 1981

Sprawling on the fringes of the city 
In geometric order 
An insulated border 
In between the bright lights 
And the far unlit unknown 

Growing up it all seems so one-sided 
Opinions all provided 
The future pre-decided 
Detached and subdivided 
In the mass production zone 

Nowhere is the dreamer or the misfit so alone 

Subdivisions -- 
In the high school halls 
In the shopping malls 
Conform or be cast out 
Subdivisions -- 
In the basement bars 
In the backs of cars 
Be cool or be cast out 
Any escape might help to smooth 
The unattractive truth 
But the suburbs have no charms to soothe 
The restless dreams of youth 

Drawn like moths we drift into the city 
The timeless old attraction 
Cruising for the action 
Lit up like a firefly 
Just to feel the living night 

Some will sell their dreams for small desires 
Or lose the race to rats 
Get caught in ticking traps 
And start to dream of somewhere 
To relax their restless flight


be cool or be cast out, the story of my life
and well cause of this I dont want to give anyone 
an easy chance nowadays


----------



## theCARS1979

Rush distant Early Warning 1981

An ill wind comes arising
Across the cities of the plain
There's no swimming in the heavy water
No singing in the acid rain
Red alert
Red alert

It's so hard to stay together
Passing through revolving doors
We need someone to talk to
And someone to sweep the floors
Incomplete
Incomplete

[Chorus:]
The world weighs on my shoulders
But what am I to do?
You sometimes drive me crazy
But I worry about you
I know it makes no difference
To what you're going through
But I see the tip of the iceberg 
And I worry about you...

Cruising under your radar
Watching from satellites
Take a page from the red book
Keep them in your sights
Red alert
Red alert

Left and rights of passage
Left and rights of passage
Black and whites of youth
Who can face the knowledge
That the truth is not the truth?
Obsolete
Absolute

[Chorus]


----------



## Estillum

*Andrew Jackson Jihad - People II: The Reckoning*

But there's a bad man in everyone,
No matter who we are.
There's a rapist and a Nazi living in our tiny hearts.
Child pornographers and cannibals, and politicians too,
There's someone in your head waiting to ****ING strangle you

So here's to you, Mrs. Robinson
People love you more, oh nevermind, oh nevermind
In ****ing fact, Mrs. Robinson
The world won't care whether you live or die, live or die
In ****ING fact, Mrs. Robinson, 
They probably hate to see your stupid face, your stupid face
So here's to you, Mrs. Robinson, 
You live in an unforgiving place.

*Wingnut Dishwasher's Union - My Idea of Fun *

I swear I'll run away from every home I ever have
So I'll build a new house in every town I pass.
Maybe then I won't always feel lost and trapped.
When I was growing up, i was the smartest kid I knew.
Maybe that was just because I didn't know that many kids.

All I know is now I feel the opposite.

Like if you don't want to work, then that becomes your job.
There's a lot of overtime, there's not many days off.
I hope you know that I'm not trying to complain.
It just gets hard to explain to people that I know, or kids who come to shows
that I just don't want to talk about the office today.

'Cause I've watched friends go from being pessimists to work at home archaeologists
they dig skin deep, they work every day
I'm burying their arms for a vein or two that maybe they forgot.

And the cops say its a crime, for people like me and those friends of mine to want to die.
like my neighbour in St. Pete,
she's been on house arrest down here,
if she tries to leave her yard they'll lock her in a cage for years.
cause sometimes she wants to die.
and she shoots dope when she thinks she could die.
and the law they caught her one too many times,
shootin' dope when she felt like she could die.


----------



## mysterioussoul

Nine Inch Nail's *Every Day Is Exactly the Same
*
I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around

Oh, no

_[Chorus:]_
Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend
I can't remember how this got started
But I can tell you exactly how it will end

_[Chorus]_

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you might find
Well I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind
I'm still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do

_[Chorus x2]_


----------



## Harmeulius

*Smile emtpy Soul - Loser

*I've always tried for the best
I never wanted everything to end up so confusing
If all my life is a test
I never thought that God would find my failure so amusing

[Chorus]

Give me something good and I'll **** it up
All my life I've tried but never had much luck
To be happy but I guess it's just not meant to be
I'm gonna die a loser

I'm sorry family and friends
I always wanted to be something you could all be proud of
All I am is a mess
And you still give me every chance in the world and all of your love

[Chorus]

Give me something good and I'll **** it up
All my life I've tried but never had much luck
To be happy but I guess it's just not meant to be
I'm gonna die a loser

[Chorus]

I'm gonna die a loser

[chorus]

Give me something good and I'll **** it up
All my life I've tried but never had much luck
To be happy but I guess it's just not meant to be
I'm gonna die a loser

[Chorus]

I'm gonna die a loser
I'm gonna die a loser


----------



## Estillum

*Andrew Jackson Jihad - People II 2: Still Peoplin'*

If you've been kicked in or abused or mistreated or misused,
You were told there is nowhere to go but up for you.
If you've been hurt or you've been betrayed,
Or you've been ****ed or you've been displaced,
You were told it was probably your fault anyway.

But when your Hustler subscription, and your Xanax prescriptions-
Make you feel lonelier instead.
You don't want to hear about all those starving children,
You don't want to be told it's all in your head,
'Cause if it's all in your head- that's terrible.

I saw a junkie lying in a puddle of his own blood last week,
I saw a cyclist get hit by a car,
I saw a homeless guy chug a bottle of mouthwash on Christmas Eve,
No, you can never fall too far.

You can buy a salad glove, you can buy an iPod,
And you can sell that **** to Bookmans when your wife dies and you lose your job,
You can hope it gets better, you can follow your dreams-
But hope is for presidents, and dreams are for people who are sleeping.

My friend Erin says, "at best, we're all two or three bad decisions away
from becoming the ones that we fear and pity"
And Tony says it's important to bear some witness when you can-
And that's not hard to do in the city that I live in.

You don't have it any better, you don't have it any worse;
You're an irreplaceable human soul with your own understanding of what it means to suffer.
And that's a huge bummer.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why can't we not be sober?
Just want to start this over.
Why can't we sleep forever.
I just want to start this over.


----------



## Xtraneous

And so I've learned to retreat at the first sign of danger
I mean, why wait around, if it's just to surrender?
And ambition, I've found, can lead only to failure


----------



## Noll

we sat lonely on the sand
you're ten years older
we translate
japanese to english
and english to japanese
it's not that simple
this dictionary never has a word
for the way i'm feeling
it's nothing plain for me


----------



## Estillum

*Tyler The Creator -Parade
*

I scream and jump around on couches while you sit and talk
I skip to places, smilin' faces, while you ****in' walk
My TV stays on Cartoon Network, **** that Twilight ****
You have highlights about your life, I have half of my high life *****
Go to college, get a job, marry, have a kid
Watch them grow and then you die? No, ***** **** the system

Odd (I'm a young man)
Future (I'm a little boy)
Wolf (Yes I'm over-joyed)
Gang (Let's parade in gold)

Good kids make bad grown ups
Stay gold, stray old, maturin' means that your life sucks
In my wolf suit, I roam where the wild things at
Still growin', still learnin', not knowin' that I'm Maxed
I don't wanna grow up, I know that **** for a fact, ***** eighteen

Odd (I'm a young man)
Future (I'm a little boy)
Wolf (Yes I'm over-joyed)
Gang (Let's parade in gold)

They say I'm immature, I say that they depressed
I talk to unicorns, I'm wearin' a uniform
Of a ***** that don't give a **** about time
You live your life all serious while I'm enjoyin' mine


----------



## J29Davis

What do you do with the truth
When it’s nothing like you ever imagined?

When you know you’ve tried with all that you got inside
To keep the flame alight, but it doesn’t burn.
Just to say their name reminds you of too much pain
You’re stuck in heartbreak, shame, nowhere to turn.
Now I see right through you, all that you do
Just another frozen heart, you were trouble from the start!

Chorus: 
I’m shutting it down, turning you off
With every beat of my heart,
I’m gonna turn it back around!
I’m cutting it out, and let it all burn
I’m making it right, now that you’re gone, oh, oh, oh!

You’ll be fine, I know that you got no spine
And this wasn’t your first time, 
It’s the last time with me.
Cause I see right through you and all that you do
Just another frozen heart, 
You were trouble from the start!


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Heard this song on the radio today, after not hearing it for sometime and it reminds me of myself, very much. 


Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
I sit and talk to God
And he just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her

Scare myself to death
That's why I keep on running
Before I've arrived
I can see myself coming
I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
And I need to feel
Real love and the love ever after
I can not get enough

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
I got too much love
Running through my veins
To go to waste

I just wanna feel
Real love and the love ever after
There's a hole in my soul
You can see it in my face
It's a real big place

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand


----------



## TerrySad

Velvet Underground - "Heroin"

I don't know just where I'm going
But I'm gonna try for the kingdom, if I can
'Cause it makes me feel like I'm a man
When I put a spike into my vein
And I'll tell ya, things aren't quite the same
When I'm rushing on my run
And I feel just like Jesus' son
And I guess that I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know

I have made the big decision
I'm gonna try to nullify my life
'Cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the dropper's neck
When I'm closing in on death
And you can't help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know

I wish that I was born a thousand years ago
I wish that I'd sailed the darkened seas
On a great big clipper ship
Going from this land here to that
Put on a sailor's suit and cap
Away from the big city
Where a man can not be free
Of all of the evils of this town
And of himself, and those around
Oh, and I guess that I just don't know
Oh, and I guess that I just don't know

Heroin, be the death of me
Heroin, it's my wife and it's my life
Because a mainer to my vein
Leads to a center in my head
And then I'm better off than dead
Because when the smack begins to flow
I really don't care anymore
About all the Jim-Jim's in this town
And all the politicians makin' crazy sounds
And everybody puttin' everybody else down
And all the dead bodies piled up in mounds

'Cause when the smack begins to flow
Then I really don't care anymore
Ah, when the heroin is in my blood
And that blood is in my head
And thank God that I'm as good as dead
And thank your God that I'm not aware
And thank God that I just don't care
And I guess I just don't know
And I guess I just don't know


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Chemistry_ by Rush

Signal transmitted
Message received
Reaction making impact
Invisibly

Elemental telepathy
Exchange of energy
Reaction making contact
Mysteriously

Eye to I
Reaction burning hotter
Two to one
Reflection on the water
H to O
No flow without the other
Oh but how
Do they make contact
With one another?

Electricity? Biology?
Seems to me it's Chemistry

Emotion transmitted
Emotion received
Music in the abstract
Positively

Elemental empathy
A change of synergy
Music making contact
Naturally

One, two, three
Add without subtraction
Sound on sound
Multiplied reaction
H to O
No flow without the other
Oh, but how
Do we make contact
With one another?


----------



## Zack

"Believe me; it's for your own protection"

Will Smith in _Men in Black_.


----------



## Estillum

Random blobs of power- expressed as that which we all disregard.
Ordered states of nature- on a scale which no one thinks about.

Don't speak to me of anarchy or peace of calm revolt, man,
We're in a play of slow decay orchestrated by Boltzmann

It's entropy, it's not a human issue,
Entropy, it's matter of course!
Entropy, energy at all levels,
Entropy, from it you can not divorce.

And your pathetic moans of suffrage tend to lose all significance.

Extinction, degradation; the natural outcomes of our ordered lives,
Power, motivation; temporary fixtures for which we strive,

Something in our synapses assures us we're okay,
But in our disequilibrium we simply can not stay.

It's entropy, it's not a human issue ,
Entropy, it's matter of course!
Entropy, energy at all levels,
Entropy, from it you cannot divorce.

A stolid proposition from a man unkempt as I,
My affectatious nature I can not rectify.
But we are out of equilibrium unnaturally,
A pang of consciousness at death, and then you will agree.


----------



## sapphire22

It begins to tell, round midnight, round midnight
I do pretty well, til after sundown
At supper time I'm feeling sad.
But it really gets bad...round midnight.

Memories always start, round midnight, round midnight
I haven't got the heart to stand those memories
So when, when my heart is still with you.
Yes, ol midnight knows it, too.

For round midnight,
When it comes around
So let our hearts take wings
Let the angels sing
For your returning
Til our love is safe and sound
And old midnight comes around

Cause I'm feeling sad but it really gets bad
Round midnight, round midnight

Amy Winehouse/ T Monk


----------



## Brad

Pretty much my life atm.






*Three Days Grace - "Someone Who Cares"*

Every street in this city
Is the same to me
Everyone's got a place to be
But there's no room for me
Am I to blame?
When the guilt and the shame
Hang over me
Like a dark cloud that
Chases you down
In the pouring rain

It's so hard
To find someone
Who cares about you
But it's easy enough to find
Someone who looks down on you
Why is it so hard
To find someone
Who cares about you
But it's easy enough to find
Someone who looks down on you?

It's not what it seems
When you're not on the scene
There's a chill in the air
But there's people like me
That nobody sees
So nobody cares

Why is it so hard
To find someone
Who cares about you
When it's easy enough to find
Someone who looks down on you?
Why is it so hard to find
Someone who can keep it
Together when you've come undone?
Why is it so hard
To find someone
Who cares about you?

I swear this time
It won't turn out the same
Cause now I've
Got myself to blame
And you'll know when we
End up on the streets
That it's easy enough to find
Someone who looks down on you

Why is it so hard
To find someone
Who cares about you
When it's easy enough to find
Someone who looks down on you?
Why is it so hard to find
Someone who can keep it
Together when you've come undone
Why is it so hard
To find someone
Who cares about you?


----------



## J29Davis

*Boyce Avenue - Tonight*
The cars pass by outside 
From one sign to the next 
She tries to listen 
Tries to care 
Pretending he knows best

She's afraid of what she's done 
Not knowing what it is 
She prays for something 
Prays for his sins 
Someday she'll find rest

But the time is never right 
No it's never right 
To step outside her life 
To find what's been lost 
She'll sleep on it tonight

A voice she left behind 
Tells her that there's time 
She bears the burden 
Blames her own sin 
Hopes she'll change her mind

The pain that never hides 
A reflection from inside 
She conceals the message 
Buries her head 
Tells herself she's fine

But her eyes 
They say goodbye 
No, they never lie

The windows to her life 
To find what's been lost 
She'll sleep on it tonight

Ooh she'll sleep on it tonight

Oh she feels alive without a reason


----------



## Zatch

Flux Pavilion ft. Example - Daydreamer

Escape to another world
Live for another day
Escape to another world
And we're all daydreaming now


----------



## monotonous

Because the world is round it turns me on
Because the world is round...aaaaaahhhhhh

Because the wind is high it blows my mind
Because the wind is high...aaaaaaaahhhh

Love is old, love is new
Love is all, love is you

Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry
Because the sky is blue...aaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Estillum

Down where the dullards roll,
hard to keep a match lit in this hole,
up where the idiots lead,
scattering seeds-
where we all had to stand for the pledge,
when bones were thrown, we all fetched.
but still we were burning inside.

how did I get out alive?

And we read: here we are free;
sang "This land was made for you and me"
watched as the president swore,
called for war (WAR!)
we all tied, yellow ribbons around necks,
And we all had to stand for the pledge,
so smothered by national pride;
How did I get out alive?
back when the idiots ruled,
I was a time bomb brought into school,
it was there we learned up from down-
upside down.
it was there that we stood for the pledge,
where the living was raised by the dead,
let the slaughter kept inside the lines,
so how did I get out-
by some rebel angel was I blessed?
or by some devils, minion lead,
one by one we all choked on the lies,
how did I get out alive?


----------



## JimInMidwest

"You have suffered enough And warred with yourself It's time that you won"

Falling Slowly by Glen Hansard
I don't know you
But I want you
All the more for that
Words fall through me
And always fool me
And I can't react
And games that never amount
To more than they're meant
Will play themselves out

Take this sinking boat and point it home
We've still got time
Raise your hopeful voice you have a choice
You'll make it now

Falling slowly, eyes that know me
And I can't go back
Moods that take me and erase me
And I'm painted black
You have suffered enough
And warred with yourself
It's time that you won

Take this sinking boat and point it home
We've still got time
Raise your hopeful voice you have a choice

You've made it now
Falling slowly sing your melody
I'll sing it loud


----------



## dontwaitupforme

"I never believe them and i never assume."


----------



## Arya481

I'm still frustrated from last night
Things happened in half-time, I'm sick of the bends
My panic research was no help
I sink into myself
Afraid of the fall that never ends
I wait, but I'm too tired to play pretend
I'll suffocate until the end

My body aches, it heaves, it shakes
All somersaults through so-called art
And I still don't know exactly who I am
I never will, amen.


----------



## WintersEpilogue

It happens
Every time the night comes
Every time the shadows come
It happens
Every time the memories comes
Every time the sorrow comes
And if I only can
Just fall asleep and drift away
Against the current of the time
All along the Shadow river
To disappear... and to dissolve
But it only becomes darker
And the rain is nipping along
Roofs and roads
Fallen off leaves
And the faint sound
Of gray water flood
Degraded trees silhouettes
Degraded shadows
And it happens
Every time you wish
To get back home
And the only thing I've left
With my blessed sorrow
The shadows of the past
My endless damnation being alone

English isn't the bands first language but they get the job done.


----------



## Noll

little J is sad and ****ed
first he jumped and then he looked
the tracks of time, those tracks of mine
little J is occupied


----------



## jealousisjelly

I don't give a **** *****, I don't give a **** *****
I don't give a **** *****, I don't give a **** ***** - Soulja SLim


----------



## Estillum

I don't believe in cops, bosses, or politicians.
Some call that anarchism, I call it having a ****ing heart that beats!
I do believe in freedom and never giving up,
Call my methods madness or call them luck. 
I do what I got to to be able to breathe. And if you quit your job well, you can do a little breathing with me. 

A punk rock song won't ever change the world. But I can tell you about a couple that changed me...
So, tonight, we're gonna **** **** up! Tonight, we're gonna **** **** up! Tonight, we're gonna **** **** up! So sing with me now!


----------



## Estillum

*Just Because I Don't Say Anything Doesn't Mean I Got Nothing To Say-
Wingnut Dishwashers Union*

Tonight I'm an alley cat, yeah
More afraid of you than you are of me.
but if you leave some food out on the porch,
I might stay until theres nothing left to eat.

I'd be sitting alone in a lunch room in high school,
if I wasn't sitting alone at a punk show in Ashville..

Hey, hey, hey

Tonight the upper left hand side of my chest,
has a hole as big as the one in my pockets-
I might've kissed you wearing a bullet-proof vest,
But hell, you kissed like a rocket.

I'd be a teenage virgin, jerking off in my bedroom-
if I wasnt a 20 year old virgin that
didn't have a bedroom..

Hey hey hey
hey hey hey hey hey
hey hey hey


----------



## Estillum

I swear that someday
I'll tell you without lieing 
I was born to quit smoking!
I was born to quit dying!
on that day, not doing heroin
will be easy as piss-and on that day
I'll stop talking so much **** about the government.

'Cause urine speaks louder than words
on a politician
or on a prison warden
urine speaks louder than words.

I swear that today
I was born to be living!
I was born to be singing!
I was born to be fighting
but will somebody say
is this resistance or a costume party?
either way i think black with bandanas is a boring theme
I don't gotta tell ya
crackers are great with amnesia
when you wanna forget something like
centuries of racism
they say look at the man on
center stage and pay no attention
while millions get locked in a cage
riots break out in oakland

urine speaks louder than words
on a prison warden
or on a Bart policeman
urine speaks louder than words.


----------



## monotonous

You were a child
Crawling on your knees toward him
Making momma so proud
But your voice is too loud
We like to watch you laughing
Picking insects off of plants
No time to think of consequences

[Chorus: x2]
Control yourself
Take only what you need from it
A family of trees wanting to be haunted

The water is warm
But it's sending me shivers
A baby is born
Crying out for attention
Memories fade
Like looking through a fogged mirror
Decisions too
Decisions are made
Decisions are made and not bought
But I thought this wouldn't hurt a lot
I guess not


----------



## Zack

What is love?
Baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me
No more...

These are my emotions about platonic love. I don't want people to hurt me "no more" [sic] even though they keep on doing just that.


----------



## Estillum

My dreams are all dead and buried. Sometimes i wish the sun would just explode. When god comes and calls me to his kingdom. I'll take all you sons of *****es when I go! HUehEuGh


----------



## eveningbat

Now I'm standing here alone 
Waiting on my own 
For something that will fill the emptiness 
Inside the moment that you mind 
But this is loneliness I know 
I lay my hand onto my soul 
Is this what life has got to give, 
Is this the dream I had of you


----------



## Zack

Well, I can't forget this evening or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smiled, but in your eyes
Your sorrow showed
Yes, it showed
No, I can't forget tomorrow
When I think of all my sorrow
When I had you there but then I let you go
And now it's only fair that I should let you know
What you should know

I can't LIVE
If living is without you
I can't LIVE
I can't give any more
I can't LIVE
If living is without you
I can't GIVE
I can't give any more

...

This is addressed to the banned member enfield.


----------



## NoHeart

And I cry, to the alleyway
Confess all to the rain
But I lie, lie straight to the mirror
The one I've broken, to match my face


----------



## Tibble

Can you hide who you are?
Take a look at yourself
Can you stop what will be?
You think running will help?
Can't give up on the past
When the past never ends..


----------



## monotonous

When I look out my window,
Many sights to see.
And when I look in my window,
So many different people to be
That it's strange, so strange.

You've got to pick up every stitch,
You've got to pick up every stitch,
You've got to pick up every stitch,
Mmm, must be the season of the witch,
Must be the season of the witch, yeah,
Must be the season of the witch.

When I look over my shoulder,
What do you think I see?
Some other cat looking over
His shoulder at me
And he's strange, sure he's strange.

You've got to pick up every stitch,
You've got to pick up every stitch,
Beatniks are out to make it rich,
Oh no, must be the season of the witch,
Must be the season of the witch, yeah,
Must be the season of the witch.

You've got to pick up every stitch,
The rabbits running in the ditch,
Beatniks are out to make it rich,
Oh no, must be the season of the witch,
Must be the season of the witch,
Must be the season of the witch.

When I look out my window,
What do you think I see?
And when I look in my window,
So many different people to be
It's strange, sure is strange.
You've got to pick up every stitch,
You've got to pick up every stitch,
The rabbits running in the ditch,
Oh no, must be the season of the witch,
Must be the season of the witch, yeah,
Must be the season of the witch.
When I look, when I look.


----------



## Zack

We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll 
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll 

Say you don't know me or recognize my face 
Say you don't care who goes to that kind of place 
Knee deep in the hoopla sinking in your fight 
Too many runaways eating up the night 

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember 
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll 

Chorus: 
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll 
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll


----------



## monotonous

What do tigers dreams of?
When they take a little tiger snooze
Do they dream of mauling zebras
Or Hallie Barry in her Catwoman suit


----------



## The Misery Chick

_"In my mind and in my car/
We can't rewind; we've gone too far/
Pictures came and broke your heart/
Put the blame on VTR"_

_Video Killed The Radio Star_ by The Buggles


----------



## Estillum

Insane am I the only mother****er with a brain? 
I'm hearing voices but all they do is complain.
How many times have you wanted to kill-
Everything and everyone,
Say you'll do it but never will!


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I'll drown my beliefs
To have your babies
I'll dress like your niece
And wash your swollen feet

Just don't leave
Don't leave

I'm not living, I'm just killing time
Your tiny hands, your crazy-kitten smile

Just don't leave
Don't leave

And true love waits
In haunted attics
And true love lives
On lollipops and crisps

Just don't leave
Don't leave


----------



## Zack

Built this city
We built this city
We built this city on
ROCK AND ROLL
Built this city [repeat]


----------



## saltyleaf

Steve-300 said:


> Built this city
> We built this city
> We built this city on
> ROCK AND ROLL
> Built this city [repeat]


had a song in mind but read your post and now i must concur :yes
*permanently stuck in my head


----------



## Glass Child

_And like a ghost in the silence, I disappear.

Don't try and fight the storm, you'll tumble overboard,
the tides shall bring me back to you.

These waves will pull us under...

Don't try and fight the storm, you'll tumble overboard...

And like a deer in the headlights, I meet my fate._


----------



## Estillum

"Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun."


----------



## Ryude

Crossfade - "Drown You Out"

Today was unexpected
Nothing here is how I left it
Each day that passes by just seems to feed the lie
Closing in around me makes it so hard to see
Now I'm standing on the ledge
My foot creeps closer to the edge
Friends all know what to say
To make me push them away
What they can't know about me makes it so hard to see

I'm not holding my tongue for you anymore
I'll scream so loud til I drown you out
Now you can't hold me down anymore
I'll scream so loud til I drown you out

So mamy days of silence
Too many destructive ways to vent
I hope they set something free
Didn't know they were out to kill me
Today I'll turn it all around 
Pick myself up off the ground
Sweat all the sickness out 
Force all the demons down
Stand up and set it straight
Get it right before it's too late
For now I'm feelin fine
Left all the pain behind
It's time to live my life
I finally got it right

I can still taste the words on my tongue sayin we're okay
But when I raise my head up to see the darker side that isn't me
So now I raise my hands up so tired of giving in
throw this all away and start again


----------



## ChaoticSoul

Breaking the law - Judas Priest \m/

There I was completely wasting, out of work and down
All inside it's so frustrating as I drift from town to town
Feel as though nobody cares if I live or die
So I might as well begin to put some action in my life

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

So much for the golden future, I can't even start
I've had every promise broken, there's anger in my heart
You don't know what it's like, you don't have a clue
If you did you'd find yourselves doing the same thing too

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

You don't know what it's like!!
we we wo we wo ploice car sounds
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law


----------



## Estillum

The world is a vampire, sent to drain
Secret destroyers, hold you up to the flames
And what do I get, for my pain?
Betrayed desires, and a piece of the game

Even though I know - I suppose I'll show
All my cool and cold - like old job

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage
Then someone will say what is lost can never be saved
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage

Now I'm naked, nothing but an animal
But can you fake it, for just one more show?
And what do you want?
I want to change
And what have you got, when you feel the same?

Even though I know - I suppose I'll show
All my cool and cold - like old job

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage
Then someone will say what is lost can never be saved
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage

Tell me I'm the only one
Tell me there's no other one
Jesus was the only son, yeah.
Tell me I'm the chosen one
Jesus was the only son for you

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage
And someone will say what is lost can never be saved
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a-
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a-
Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage

Tell me I'm the only one
Tell me there's no other one
Jesus was the only son for you

And I still believe that I cannot be saved


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Some will sell their dreams for small desires/
Or lose the race to rats/
Get caught in ticking traps/
And start to dream of somewhere/
To relax their restless flight._

_Subdivisions_ by RUSH


----------



## Buerhle

When your world is full of strange arrangements
And gravity won't pull you through
You know you're missing out on something
Well that something depends on you


----------



## Estillum

What the **** I look like sayin' I'm sorry,
To a bunch of ****in' **** who can't potentially harm me?
I ain't never gonna bow down to your expectations,
By the way, I got sixty ****in' Wolves that'll guard me

They skate hard brash black hoodies try somethin'
Make sure your ****in' feelin's end up in a glad bag.
**** all your opinions, I'm tie 'em up in a shoestring,
And **** the fat lady, it's over when all the kids sing:

Kill people, burn ****, **** school!
Kill people, burn ****, **** school!
Kill people, burn ****, **** school!
Kill people, burn ****, **** school!

I'm ****in' radical, *****, I'm ****in' radical!
I'm ****in' radical, I'm mother****in' radical!
I'm ****in' radical, *****, I'm ****in' radical!
I'm ****in' radical, I'm mother****in' radical!

Left, right, left, right, left, right

Our future, Wolf Gang
We came together 'cause
We ain't had nobody else, do you?
You just might be one of us, are you?

**** cops, I'm a ****in' rock star-
Rebel and defiance makes my mother****in' cock hard
**** pigs, **** guards, all so ****in' retard
**** school, I'm a **** up, **** Harvard

I ain't got no ****in' money, (hey Mom)
I ain't got no mother****in' daddy, he ain't teach me ****
Child support ain't come
That *** still ain't bought me anythin'
**** the fat lady, it's over when all the kids sing...


----------



## shy_guy

_*"At times I dont know who I be,
And when I look in the mirror its like I dont know who I see,
Am I even moving at all?,
Cuz I swear I can't tell if my life is improving at all...*_-Masta Ace


----------



## muslaim

*boring and boring*

HI
i search that i.m boring this page display
dear once if you are Muslim then that case
if you are boring just pray namiz recite drook pak

i will 100% granted you .. u not bore just enjoy life

COME to ISLAM and join ISLAM 
NO BORING 
NOT a single bad thing happen to you

thanks a lot


----------



## ChaoticSoul

Eye on the TV
Cause tragedy thrills me
Whatever flavor it happens to be
Like
Killed by the husband"
"Drowned by the ocean"
Shot by his own son
She used a poison
In his tea
And kissed him goodbye
That's my kind of story
It's no fun until someone dies

Don't look at me like
I am a monster
Frown out your one face
But with the other
Stare like a junkie
Into the TV
Stare like a zombie

While the mother holds her child
Watches him die
Hands to the sky crying,
"Why, oh why?"

Cause I need to watch things die, from a distance
Vicariously I live while the whole world dies
You all need it too, don't lie

Why can't we just admit it?
Why can't we just admit it?
We won't give pause until the blood is flowing
Neither the brave nor bold
Were writers of the stories told
We won't give pause until the blood is flowing

I need to watch things die... from a good safe distance
Vicariously I live while the whole world dies
You all feel the same, so

Why can't we just admit it?

Blood like rain come down
Drum on grave and ground

Part vampire
Part warrior
Carnivore and voyeur
Still have the transmitter
Synched to the death rattle

La, la, la, la, la, la-la-lie (x4)

Credulous at best
Your desire to believe in
Angels in the hearts of men
Pull your head of your hippie haze, and give a listen
Shouldn't have to say it all again

The universe is hostile, so impersonal
Devour to survive, so it is, so it's always been

We all feed on tragedy
It's like blood to a vampire

Vicariously I live while the whole world dies
Much better you than I~

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## Noll

i feel like string 
i feel like nothing


----------



## foe

How to take it all in stride, win your soul and mind the light
How to live around the storm, wind and pressures to befall
Here’s a question you might need to ask
What’s self destruction and how can we last?


----------



## Estillum

I'm not sayin' let's just go out and do some stupid ****-
Commit crimes..
All I'm tryin' to tell you is do what the **** you want,
Stand for what the **** you believe in,
And don't let nobody tell you can't do what the **** you want.

I'm a ****in' unicorn, and **** anybody who says I'm not.
Wolf. Gang.


----------



## Estillum

I remember grade school, and starting to notice, that I was the only kid sitting alone...
I remember high school, and started to notice, that not much had changed since I was six years old.

I would spend a lifetime trying to figure out how to make my heart stop beating!
I would spend a lifetime trying to figure out how to make myself stop breathing! 
Stop breathing...


----------



## ourwater

Why are there women here dancing on their own?
Why is there this sadness in their eyes?
Why are the soldiers here
Their faces fixed like stone?
I can't see what it is that they dispise
They're dancing with the missing
They're dancing with the dead
They dance with the invisible ones
Their anguish is unsaid
They're dancing with their fathers
They're dancing with their sons
They're dancing with their husbands
They dance alone They dance alone

It's the only form of protest they're allowed
I've seen their silent faces scream so loud
If they were to speak these words they'd go missing too
Another woman on a torture table what else can they do
They're dancing with the missing
They're dancing with the dead
They dance with the invisible ones
Their anguish is unsaid
They're dancing with their fathers
They're dancing with their sons
They're dancing with their husbands
They dance alone They dance alone

One day we'll dance on their graves
One day we'll sing our freedom
One day we'll laugh in our joy
And we'll dance
One day we'll dance on their graves
One day we'll sing our freedom
One day we'll laugh in our joy
And we'll dance

Ellas danzan con los desaparecidos
Ellas danzan con los muertos
Ellas danzan con amores invisibles
Ellas danzan con silenciosa angustia
Danzan con sus pardres
Danzan con sus hijos
Danzan con sus esposos
Ellas danzan solas
Danzan solas

Hey Mr. Pinochet
You've sown a bitter crop
It's foreign money that supports you
One day the money's going to stop
No wages for your torturers
No budget for your guns
Can you think of your own mother
Dancin' with her invisible son
They're dancing with the missing
They're dancing with the dead
They dance with the invisible ones
They're anguish is unsaid
They're dancing with their fathers
They're dancing with their sons
They're dancing with their husbands
They dance alone 
They dance alone


----------



## River In The Mountain

Well I wonder
Do you hear me when you sleep ?
I hoarsely cry 
Why ...

Well I wonder
Do you see me when we pass ?
I half die ...
Why ...


Please keep me in mind
Please keep me in mind


Gasping - but somehow still alive
This is the fierce last stand of all I am


Gasping - dying - but somehow still alive
This is the final stand of all I am


Please keep me in mind


Well I wonder
Well I wonder
Please keep me in mind
Keep me in mind
Keep me in mind


----------



## vanilla90

Know it sounds funny 
But, I just can't stand the pain 
Girl, I'm leaving you tomorrow 
Seems to me girl 
You know I've done all I can 
You see I begged, stole, and I borrowed! (yeah) 
Ooh that's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like Sunday morning 
That's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like Sunday morning! 
I wanna be high, so high 
I wanna be free to know 
The things I do are right 
I wanna be free 
Just me! Whoa, oh! Babe! 
That's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like Sunday morning, yeah 
That's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## Estillum

They're gonna clean up your looks,
With all the lies in the books,
To make a citizen out of you.
Because they sleep with a gun,
And keep an eye on you, son,
So they can watch all the things you do.

Because the drugs never work,
They're gonna give you a smirk,
'Cause they got methods of keeping you clean.
They're gonna rip up your heads,
Your aspirations to shreds,
Another cog in the murder machine!

They said all teenagers scare the living **** out of me-
They could care less as long as someone'll bleed.
So darken your clothes- or strike a violent pose-
Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me

The boys and girls in the clique,
The awful names that they stick,
You're never gonna fit in much, kid.
But if you're troubled and hurt,
What you got under your shirt,
Will make them pay for the things that they did!

They said all teenagers scare the living **** out of me,
They could care less as long as someone'll bleed.
So darken your clothes- or strike a violent pose-
Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me.


----------



## vanilla90

The chasm of misery
And once you have bitten the core
You will always know the flavor
The split second of divinity
You drink up the sky
All of heaven is in your arms

You know the reason why
It's right there, all by itself
And what you are, there is nothing else
You're growing a life within a life
The lips of wonder kiss you inside
And when it's over the feeling remains
It all comes down to this
The smoke clears, I see what it is

That made me feel this way
This is so unreal, what I feel
Flood, sell your soul, feel the blood
Pump through your veins, can't explain
The element that's everything
Just clench your fist and close your eyes
Look deep inside, hypnotize
Yes, the ecstasy, you can pray
You will never let it slip away
Like the echoes of your childhood laughter, ever after
Like the first time love urged you to take guidance, in silence
Like your heartbeat when you realize you're dying, but you're trying
Like the way you cry for a happy ending, ending
I know


----------



## Tibble

You say your time is over

You seek but never find

And the cold wind on your shoulder

A storm inside your mind

You say you're tired of waiting

You're weak and so ashamed

And your faith is finally fading

Like starlight into day...

So you throw yourself away

No more time for waiting

So you throw yourself away

You threw yourself away

You threw yourself away


----------



## Elad

black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow 




inspirational


----------



## Noll

it barks at no one else but me
like it's seen a ghost
i guess it's seen the sparks a-flowing
no one else would know

hey man slow down, slow down
idiot, slow down, slow down

sometimes i get overcharged
that's when you see sparks
they ask me where the hell i'm going
at a 1000 feet per second

hey man slow down, slow down
idiot slow down, slow down


----------



## Estillum

When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you


----------



## Glass Child

_Can you feel it crush you? Does it seem to bring the worst in you out?_
There's no running away from these things that hold you down
Do they complicate you because they make you feel like this?
Of all the colors that you've shined this is surely not your best

But you should know these colors that you're shining are...

_[Chorus x2:]_
Surely not the best colors that you shine

_I know you feel alone, yeah, and no one else can figure you out_
But don't you ever turn away from the ones that help you down?
Well they'd love to save you. Don't you know they love to see you smile?
But these colors that you've shined are surely not your style

_[Chorus x2]_

_I know you're feeling like you're lost_
But you should know these colors that you're shinin' are...
I know you're feeling like you're lost,
You feel you've drifted way too far
Did you know these colors that you're shinin' are...

_[Chorus x2]_

Surely not the best..
(I know you're feeling like you're lost)
Colors that you shine..
(but you should know these colors that you're shining are)
Surely not the best..
(I know you're feeling like you're lost you feel you`ve drifted way too far)
Did you know these colors that you're shinin' are..


----------



## vanilla90

i can't stop, i can't breathe, i can't think
i'm in love again
i don't need, i don't eat, i don't sleep
i'm in love again

ooh, and every time i heard you breathe
i sighed 
ooh, and every time i saw you bleed
i cried
love is like a song
and if you sing
if you ever need me
i'll be there, and i-

i can't stop, can't breathe, can't think
i'm in love again
i don't need, i don't eat, i don't sleep
i'm in love again

ooh, and every time that i'm with you
i'm alive
ooh, and every time i think of you
there's a light
and i felt it, too

and my heart is a spring
is a well, if you need
if you drink it for you
then i'm leavin'
every little part of me is a part of you

i can't stop, i can't breathe, i can't think
i'm in love again
i don't need, i don't eat, i don't sleep
i'm in love again
i can't stop, i can't breathe, i can't think
i'm in love again
i don't need, i don't eat, i don't sleep
i'm in love again
the boy, the boy's in love
the boy, the boy's in love
the boy, the boy's in love
the boy, the boy's in love


----------



## metamorphosis

Simple, with all the components, the voices and melodies so flowing, soulful, so beautiful!





*yo la tengo - you can have it all*
If you want, want my love
Take it baby
If you want, want my heart
Take it baby
You can have it all

If you want, want my time
Take it baby
And if you want my last dime
Take it bay
You can have it all

Take it baby, you can have it all


----------



## Noll

i know it's over 
and it never really began 
but in my heart it was so real
and you even spoke to me, and said: 
"if you're so funny 
then why are you on your own tonight? 
and if you're so clever 
then why are you on your own tonight?
if you're so very entertaining 
then why are you on your own tonight?"


----------



## shatteredself

Let down and hanging around
crushed like a bug in the ground..

..shell smashed, juices flowing
wings twitch legs are going

..one day I am gonna to grow wings
a chemical reaction
hysterical and useless


----------



## Estillum

_ I get weary, and so sick of trying. I'm tired of living, but I'm scared of dying_


----------



## Estillum

Emptiness is loneliness, and loneliness is cleanliness
And cleanliness is godliness, and god is empty just like me


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Late at night
Midnight movie
Got, no one to talk to, no one to see
And I am, counting stars 'cause I lie awake dear
I know you ain't far, I know you ain't here
With Me

So why do I get so lonely
When there really ain't nothing wrong
'Cause I can sleep just fine when you hold me
Can't sleep at all when you're gone
Yeah, and why do I stay out drinking
When I should just get back home
I guess the company with strangers
Is better than drinking alone

To tired to sing
Walking down the street and, still can't sleep
'Cause there's too many things
I got running around my head
Can't put my thoughts to rest
I think I'll wait outside the door
When you wake I will confess

So why do I get so lonely
When there really ain't nothing wrong
'Cause I can sleep just fine when you hold me
Can't sleep at all when you're gone
Yeah, and why do I stay out drinking
When I should just get back home
I guess the company with strangers
Is better than drinking alone

So why do I get so lonely
When there really ain't nothing wrong
'Cause I can sleep just fine when you hold me
Can't sleep at all when you're gone
Yeah, and why do I stay out drinking
When I should just get back home
I guess the company with strangers
Is better than drinking alone

Oh, why do I get so lonely
When there really ain't nothing wrong
Oh, why do I get so lonely
When there really ain't nothing wrong
Oh, why do I get so lonely
Yeah, there really ain't nothing wrong
Oh, why do I get so lonely
Yeah, When there really ain't nothing wrong


----------



## saltyleaf

maybe 6ft aint so far down


----------



## Noll

i'm alone
and i'm outside your house
i hate to intrude...
oh, i'm alone, i'm alone, i'm alone
and i never, ever...
had no one ever
no, never


----------



## nullptr

Howling ghosts they reappear in mountains that are stacked with fear, but you're a king and I'm a lionheart and in the sea that's painted black, creatures lurk below the deck.

Actually im not even sure what that means I just like it.


----------



## Estillum

*Ramshackle Glory - From Here 'Til Utopia (Song For The Desperate)*

Because I'm afraid to look the world in the eye.
If nothing's gonna change, well, then I'd rather die.
And I'm too unemployed to organize a union.
I'm too intoxicated to tear down a building.
I'm too hopeless to look for a solution, I'm afraid that if I found one,
I'd be out of excuses for the way,
I waste away in the gutters that I choose,
Like fashion accessories to go with my dirty clothes.
I haven't bathed in months, but you know it's not because
I've been fighting bourgeois morals, I'm just lazy and I'm young.

I've seen the best minds of my generation
Dying drunk or high from the rooftops to the parking lots,
Stomped to death in west Philadelphian squats.
They've got me waiting on a day when we can say "**** the police!"
With a little bit of integrity,
When it will mean: "I've got your back if you've got mine!"
Give me a scene where I believe in more
Than bad hair cuts, guilt, and misery.
I don't know where I fit between the vegans and the nihilists,
That might be the first thing I've said that wasn't a lie tonight.


----------



## Noll

fame, fame, fatal fame
it can play hideous tricks on the brain
but still i'd rather be famous
than righteous or holy, any day, any day, any day
but sometimes i feel more fulfilled
making christmas cards with the mentally ill
i want to live and i want to love
i want to catch something that i might be ashamed of


----------



## Neddy123

My heart is a stone
You don't want to go there
But I don't mind if you try

We studied the cold
Yeah we made friends with it
And it brought us back
Our bodies intact

And no one knows how I love you
No one comes even close
And sunlight runs through my veins for you

Athlete - "The Awkward goodbye"


----------



## Noll

oh, the city burns!
Nero would be proud.
my mouth fills up.
an eulogy comes out.
what a waste of breath!
spoke but nothing else.
my heart pours out.
slow down..
put your head in clouds.
oh no! (i am alone)


----------



## vanilla90

Fumble outta bed and stumble to the kitchen.
Pour myself a cup of ambition. 
And yawn and stretch, my life is a mess, 
And if I never make it home today, God bless.
Fumble outta bed and stumble to the kitchen.
Pour myself a cup of ambition. 
And yawn and stretch, my life is a mess, 
And if I never make it home today, God bless.


----------



## NoHeart

You can't keep safe what wants to break


----------



## Noll

it happened under a rainy cloud
passing through the dark south
we went into a big house
and slept in a small bed

i didn't know you then
as well as you of me
we talked of our sad lives
and we went on separately

and we went on separately
i found your oversea souvenirs
holiday greeting cards
those long forgotten high school fears

'it's all in my head', i said
banging on the piano
i've not been so alone
i thought, since kicking in the womb

i drank so much tea
i wrote my letters in kanji
around the block i walked and walked
pretending you were with me

not wanting to die out here
without you

the hurting never ends
like birthdays and old 'friends', we forget
that this fresh blood and bone is human
trading phone lines for airlines

unwilling to face
that love is found on the inside
not the outside

and like a medicine bottle
in the cabinet, i'll keep you
and like a medicine bottle
in my hand i will hold you

and swallow you slowly
as to last me a lifetime
without holding too tight
i do not want to lose

the thrill that it gives me
to look out from my window
and sky without houses
from my world in the bedroom

'it's all in his head', she read
in a girlfriend's self-help book
'it's all, cause he's making
a war with himself'

like two sides of a wall
that separates two countries
he shuts out the world he once knew
to love you


----------



## Estillum

This car is a war machine- that runs on nicotine and gasoline.
D-d-don’t you ****ing know! this is the wrong side of the road?!
Who needs brakes when it’s all down hill from here?
And if we ain’t died yet, then just maybe we never will.

But i don’t wanna burn out, so won’t you please set me on fire again?
I woke up afraid of losing everything; thank god that I already have.
So if you love me then listen: mind your own ****ing business!!
If you love me enough to stay, then please love me enough to stay, enough to stay away.

I swear on my last cigarette that I’d love you my darling.
I’d love you if I could.
But since the day I was born, it’s been too late for me to be
Anything but what I am tonight.
And what I am is drunk, and what I am is mean, in your passenger seat!
Seat belts are for people who have time to die;
Hell, I don’t even have time to sleep.

Because I don’t wanna miss a moment of loathing everything that I see.
I stay up nights afraid of everything, 'till all that’s left is the shadows and me.
Ask me from sunrise to sunset: no, I ain’t left the house yet!
I finally love you enough to stay, enough to stay away.

Aw, ****, I wish I had a job to quit.
I wish I had a boss that I could tell to **** off.
Give me the satisfaction of a dramatic exit, and not just
A long car ride and a short goodbye in a parking lot.
(oooh)


----------



## mcmuffinme

Ooh, when life moves this slowly
Ooh, just try and let it go


----------



## Anarchy

And I'd give up forever to touch you
'Cause I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't wanna go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
When sooner or later it's over
I just don't wanna miss you tonight

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah, you bleed just to know you're alive

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## Anonymous Loner

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
I like watching the puddles gather rain
And all I can do is just pour some tea for two
And speak my point of view
But it's not sane
It's not sane

I just want someone to say to me, oh oh oh oh
I'll always be there when you wake, yeah yeah
Ya know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today, hey
So stay with me and I'll have it made

And I don't understand why I sleep all day
And I start to complain that there's no rain
And all I can do is read a book to stay awake
And it rips my life away, but it's a great escape
Escape, escape, escape

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
You don't like my point of view and I'm insane
It's not sane, it's not sane

I just want someone to say to me, oh oh oh oh
I'll always be there when you wake, yeah yeah
You know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today, hey
So stay with me and I'll have it made

I'll have it made
And I'll have it made
Oh no no
You know we're really gonna, really gonna have it made
Gonna have it made
Ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah


----------



## The Enemy Within

I Don't remember where I was
I realized life was a game
More seriously I took things
The harder the rules became
I had no idea what it'd cost
My life passed before my eyes
I found out how little I accomplished
All my plans denied


----------



## dizzyizzy919

"All I can do is lay in my room, fall asleep, dream of you, then wake up and do nothing about it!"
-Neck Deep "A Part of Me"


----------



## vanilla90

I have been completely unable to maintain any semblance of relationship on any level,
I have been a basta_rd to the people who have actively attempted to deliver me from peril, 
I have been acutely undeserving of the ear that listen up and lip that kiss me on the temple,
I have been accustomed to a stubborn disposition that admits it wish it's history disassembled,
I have been a hypocrite in sermonizing tolerance while skimming for a ministry to pretzel,
I have been unfairly resentful of those I wish had acted differently when the bidding was essential,
I have been a terrible communicator prone to isolation over sympathy for devils, 
I have been my own worst enemy since the very genesis of rebels. 

Today, I pulled 3 ghost crabs out of rock and sand, where the low tide showcased a promised land, I told 'em you will grow to be something dynamic and impressive, you are patient, you are gallant, you are festive, then I let 'em go... Oh.


----------



## Estillum

I don't believe in heaven,
I do believe in hell.
It's down the street from here,
And we both lived there for years.
We burned the calendars for warmth,
And the alarm clocks just for fun,
We closed the blinds to make goddamn sure
That we could never see the sun.
You could set a watch by the bottle returns,
And the ashtrays overflowing on the floor,
Nothing's free but time when you're so damn poor...

But the past was death row-
And the future's a battlefield- 
I hope we choose the right war.
Because I've been fist fighting gravity
Since the day I learned how to breathe,
And I still wake up 
On the same cold floor i fell asleep on.
So I won't, but we shall overcome someday!
I can't do it alone, but I shall be free someday! 
I don't know how to live,
But I'm sick of learning how to die..

Vampirism is for poseurs, in junior high.


----------



## metamorphosis

The times we had
Oh, when the wind would blow with rain and snow
Were not all bad
We put our feet just where they had, had to go
Never to go

The shattered soul
Following close but nearly twice as slow
In my good times
There were always golden rocks to throw
At those who admit defeat too late
Those were our times, those were our times

And I will love to see that day
That day is mine
When she will marry me outside with the willow trees
And play the songs we made
They made me so
And I would love to see that day
Her day was mine


----------



## laura024

A warning sign
I missed the good part, then I realised
I started looking and the bubble burst
I started looking for excuses 

Come on in
I've gotta tell you what a state I'm in
I've gotta tell you in my loudest tones
That I started looking for a warning sign

When the truth is, I miss you
Yeah the truth is, that I miss you so


----------



## metamorphosis

*Red House Painters - Have You Forgotten*
Songwriters: Kozelek, Mark Edward

I can't let you be
Cause your beauty won't allow me
Wrapped in white sheets
Like an angel from a bedtime story
Shut out what they say
Cause your friends are ****ed up anyway
And when they come around
Somehow they feel up and you feel down
When we were kids
We hated things our parents did
We listened low
To casey kasem's radio show
That's when friends were nice
To think of them just makes you feel nice
The smell of grass in spring
And october leaves cover everything
Have you forgotten how to love yourself?
I can't believe all the good things that you do for me
Sat back in a chair
Like a princess from a faraway place
Nobody's nice
When you're older your heart turns to ice
And shut out what they say
They're too dumb to mean it anyway
When we were kids
We hated things our sisters did
Backyard summer pools
And christmases were beautiful
And the sentiment
Of coloured mirrored ornaments
And the open drapes
Look out on frozen farmhouse landscapes
Have you forgotten how to love yourself?


----------



## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes - Something Vague *


----------



## The Enemy Within

This song is f****** awesome


----------



## metamorphosis

lulz





*Artist
Bright Eyes*

Well, the animals laugh from the dark of the wilderness. 
A baby cries hard in an apartment complex,
as I pass in a car buried under the influence. 
The city's driving me out of my mind.
I've seen a child is caught in the sad trap of gravity.
He falls from the lowest branch of the apple tree 
and lands in the grass and weeps for his dignity.
Next time he will not aim so high. 
Yeah, next time, neither will I.
Now a mother takes loans out, sends her kids off to colleges.
Her family's reduced to names on a shopping list.
While, a coroner kneels beneath a great, wooden crucifix.
He knows there's worse things than being alone.
And so I've learned to retreat at the first sign of danger.
I mean, why wait around, if it's just to surrender? 
An ambition, I've found, can lead only to failure.
I do not read the reviews. 
No, I am not singing for you.
Well I stood dropping a coin into the pit of a well. 
And I would throw my whole billfold if I thought it would help. 
With all these wishes I make,
I should buy something real, at least a telephone call home.
Well, my teachers, they built this retaining wall of memory, 
all those multiple choices I answered so quickly.
And got my grades back and forgot just as easily, 
but as least I got an A.
And so I don't have them to blame. 
Well I should stop pointing fingers;
reserve my judgment of all those public action figures, 
the cowboy presidents.
So loud behind the bullhorn, so proud they can't admit 
when they've made a mistake.
While poison ink spews from a speechwriter's pen, 
he knows he don't have to say it,
so it, it don't bother him. 
"Honesty", "Accuracy" is just "Popular Opinion."
And the approval rating's high, 
and so someone's gonna die. 
Well ABC, NBC, CBS: Bull****.
They give us fact or fiction? I guess an even split. 
And each new act of war is tonight's entertainment.
We're still the pawns in their game. 
As they take eye for an eye until no one can see,
we must stumble blindly forward, repeating history. 
Well, I guess we all fit into your slogan
on the fast food marquee: 
Red blooded, White skinned oh and the Blues.
Oh and the Blues, I got the Blues! That's me! That's me!
Well, I awoke in relief. 
My sheets and tubes were all tangled weak from whiskey and pills,
in a Chicago hospital. 
And my father was there, in a chair, by the window, staring so far away.
I tried talking, just whispered, "...so sorry...so selfish..." 
He stopped me and said, "Child I love you regardless 
and there's nothing you could do that would ever change this.
I'm not angry. It happens. But you just can't do it again."
So now I try to keep up, I've been exchanging my currency.
While a million objects pass through my periphery. 
Now I'm rubbing my eyes 'cause they're starting to bother me. 
I've been staring too long at the screen.
But where was it when I first heard a sweet sound of humility? 
It came to my ears in the goddamn loveliest melody. 
How grateful I was then to be part of the mystery,
to love and to be loved. Let's just hope that is enough.


----------



## vanilla90

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms


----------



## Noll

life is very long when you're lonely
life is very long when you're lonely
life is very long when you're lonely
life is very long when you're lonely


----------



## metamorphosis

while you were sleeping
the babies grew
the stars shined and the shadows moved
time flew, the phone rang
there was a silence when the kitchen sang
its songs competed like kids for space
we stared for hours in our maker's face
they gave us picks
said go mine the sun
and go gold and come back when you're done
while you were sleeping
you tossed, you turned
you rolled your eyes as the world burned
the heavens fell, the earth quaked
i thought you must be, but you weren't awake
no, you were sleeping
you ignored the sun
you grew your power garden
for your little ones
and you found brides for them on christmas eve
they hung young cain from the adam trees
and danced
while you were sleeping
i tossed and i turned
til i closed my eyes
but the future burned
through the planet turned a hair gray
as i relived the day
while you were sleeping
the money died
machines were harmless and the earth sighed
through the wind you slept sound
and gravity caught my love around
the ocean rose, sang about decay
while witches flew
and the mermaids stayed
full of dreams, you overslept
and keeping with quiet, through the walls i crept
i walked on tiptoe, sent darkness swirling over all the kitchen in the early morning
i'll never catch up to you
who sleeps so sound
my arms are useless
my heart beats too loud to go to sleep
my mind's too proud to bow out
while you were sleeping
the time changed
all your things were rearranged
your vampire mirrors face to face
they saw forever out into space
and found you dreaming in black and white
while it rained in all the colors of the night
i watched the tvs
memories
championships
vanished to sea
could it be, my honey between you and me
so i waited for the riddled sky
to be solved again by sunrise
and i've made a death suit for life
for my father's ill widowed wife
did you have that strangest dream before you woke
cos in your gown you had the butterfly stroke
did it escape you like some half told joke?
when you reached for your plume of smoke
it'll haunt you, my honey bee
anyone who is anyone has that same dream
were you falling
were you flying
and were you calling out
or were you dying
thank god you're up now
let's stay that way
else there'll be no mornings
and no more days
cos when we're dreaming
our babies grow
the sun shines
and the shadows flow
time flies
the phone rings
there is a silence
and everybody tries to sing


----------



## metamorphosis

​​1st draft/​ 

Often, I feel rejuvenated when I control my environment. I eat right. I talk to those more enlightened and humble than I. If I listen to them, my unfocused mind inevitably pivots towards the warm blue path of understanding, acceptance, and compassion. A road these few cherished friends travel almost effortlessly. I take my coffee, a Jamaican Green Mountain roast, and reach for a mellow tone in the backyard. The golden hue of the eastern sunrise warming the earth's canopy. The yellow cones of sunlight bringing life into the movement of the day. I have a book, "The Spirituality Of Imperfection", a chair and my cat. She's playing and rolling in the dirt, happy to see her pack leader outside.

I don't drive
Years ago, I sold my vehicle and tried to "centralize" and simplify my life. So, I either walk, cycle, or take the bus to get around. Short travels to the corner store, the A&A Trading Post and even the local supermarket, usually can keep myself centered. 

Than, there are the other times.
Sometimes, I have to take the bus across town. A pattern usually follows the route. And coloring can be used, as the simple blocks of clear blues and seamless lines weave through my quiet suburban neighborhood. Waiting for the 0 bus, cars weaving and tearing in front of each other, only to make a red light. Homey's with their bass turned up, it's monotonous boom pounded into my head. 

The city comes. 
The city changes my perspective and the perspectives of those around. Things start to get grey and damp. Our populations diversity shouting louder at each stop , as new passengers board, others disband . The familiar, kind, intelligent, and off kilter regular faces on the local are now diminishing. Replaced with the shifty eyed, the twitchy and braided down, and the loudmouth drunk. A big man, used to be a golden gloves fighter, he bellows. Giving girl and her somnolent boyfriend s***. They are carrying trash bags of laundry and so crowded the bus. They are pushed up next to the fighter. She tells him to shut the f*** up. He tells her to make him. She offers the next stop. The boyfriend looks down defeated by the weight of situation and the realization that he has no chance against this man. As red and as drug and alcohol fueled as he is. His girlfriend fights the fight for both of them.

No one does or says anything to this *******, I am as weak as the next. The couple get off at the next stop without incident. Talk is loud and growing at a quick and unnerving pace in the back. I can hear the lexicon of people fronting, dealing, and calling each other out. Shadows and black fill the grey areas and a deep darkness can set in.

Then, I start to lose my bearings. I lose site of the humanism in the world. The once peaceful framework has deconstructed. Utopian dreams have receded with the evening waves. Revealing the underbelly, a sandy shore of various conch's, ghost crabs, seaweed, and the litter of humans. The leftover mass, no longer moving silently beneath the rise and flow of the tide. The mind is overstimulated, by streaks of dark reds, wild, cavernous and vacant eyes. The scope has retracted inwards and I am dizzy and sick.
I have to. Go to the front, to far back, excuse me, excuse me again, arm slung over my shoulder. Keep moving, clear out, sorry, open street and the night. The brief stillness of the city lights framed against the black backdrop. I am on Colfax. The main drag and it is a cold, dank, and sinuous place to wander at night. A place that often swallows up souls, if they stay to long. 

I try to sling my backpack on. A man giving me a wicked stare. No I don't want any. "Sweethearts" and "honey" are hollered all around. The cars speeding and the endless, scorched noises and a guy saying f*** you words to some stranger. He has never met, and the stink of overpopulation and not enough places for people to even bunk up for the night. The homeless lying in storefront doors until the morning brings the shop owners. People talking to walls, to themselves, to the sidewalk, many with Vietnam tracers following their backs.


Me- twisted, torn, from the same stained fabric as those above.
Muddled, empty, incomprehensible, incomplete words!
We spend billions on a pointless, non-existent war. It's all to much sometimes, a sensory overload of the worst kind. And I say to myself. "I can't keep up. I can't keep up". So leave me behind in these endless parking lots, and hopefully this is the last pass. A Harley, minus the muffler sprays fumes in my face and the power of the engine jars my skull. I think, as I always do. The guy on the bike is using transference from the power from the machine to massage his balls. He doesn't have it!!

So, I go a walking, just to find a space to be left alone. I need to hurry and head back home! But at this point it just isn't working. I'm to strung out on the drugs to find a straight line. I need to lay for a bit. I have lost track of time and space and direction. A ****ed up compass guiding the way I end up on the south side. The industrial district filled with rusted train tracks that go nowhere and burrow into the ground and the hard stone factories. Their breath streaming, a steady cloud of poison in the chill of the night. I dump myself down next to a sleeping man. He emanates the thick musky smell collected from time spent on the streets and alley ways of the concrete jungle, of years spent on the unforgiving pavement. I stare into the sky and watch the silhouettes of bats and birds shoot and glide by. In the distance, I can hear the sad, lonely, disconnected horn of a train and picture the life of it's rumbling, crumbling mass, slowly moving along the endless tracks and lines. A dinosaur of shipping, of commerce and trade, soon to be forgotten, forever out of time.

Words by
Christian Rappaport

I like to do my in stuff spoken word (slam). So, the mood of the people and myself can be used to tweak phrases and the words, as the energy moves and flows, but the core is still fundamental!


----------



## Noll

say you're my friend but
WHY WON'T YOU BE MY FAMILY


----------



## noyadefleur

today
i was crying
in the sunshine
when someone said
"is something wrong?"
and i said no
it's just a song
and i can't tell you why


----------



## sliplikespace

You set on me but you are not the sun.


----------



## CharmedOne

Not really song lyrics, more of a chant: "It just doesn't matter."


----------



## Lain

This dim, gloomy room, along with it's warm loneliness
These are my ideal friends, a place where my heart can feel at ease


----------



## Katherine93

Got bubble wrap around my heart
Waiting for my life to start
But everyday it never comes
Permanently at square one 

Marina & The Diamonds "Living Dead"


----------



## nullptr

Noll said:


> life is very long when you're lonely
> life is very long when you're lonely
> life is very long when you're lonely
> life is very long when you're lonely


IDK what song that is but yep that's how I feel too.



> And there will come a time, you'll see, with no more tears.
> And love will not break your heart, but dismiss your fears.
> Get over your hill and see what you find there


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Journey - Troubled Child*

War with yourself
Makes you feel better
Caught behind the lines
Troubles child
Faith finds a cure
It makes you feel better
You know you can shine
Troubled child

Voices echo, from the past
Decisions made for you
Trials they made
To touch your heart
Never found their way


----------



## Estillum

And I swear to god, I didn’t plan
For things to end up this way.
I had a teenager’s conviction that
I would be different, oh yeah.
I was gonna be real different than the person I became.

I always wanted to die young.
I always wanted to die young.
I always wanted to die young,
Now I feel younger every day,
And I just hope I die younger than I am.


----------



## sliplikespace

Don't ever let anyone tell you you deserve that.


----------



## Noll

if our conversations aren't inspired
i'll kill them quickly
i am not some sort of liar
i'll just mumble that i'm tired
and i'm tired of being alone
but that ****'s all my fault
i've always been reclusive
the moment something good comes up
i push it straight away
Taabish, i suck
Taabish, i'm sorry

and sometimes i feel like i'm on fire
Tobias Fünke, why am i not underwater?
and i'm always cranky when i'm tired
and i'm tired of being alone
and i'm reaching for the phone
thank God you aren't alone


----------



## Derailing

Cannot swallow new found pride
More than that my sleep is wild
All I need is suffering bones
Breathe in sorrow
Gonna watch you fake it now
Will I freak? Can I calm down?
And I take it all at a loss.
Breathe in sorrow


----------



## somegentleman

"Rock, paper, scissors", by Katzenjammer.
A song about how important it is to get a move on and go for what you want in life (overcoming social anxiety, for example) I hope you find it motivating 

Everything you want, everything you do
Everything and anything is up to you
Everything all-day starts with a riddle
You can go left or right, down the middle

So take a little trip down road and see
What you gonna find, who you want to be
What you mind after pick between the three

Rock, paper, scissors
Which one is it? It's your decision
And no matter what you chose
You gonna live it
Rock, paper, scissors

Everybody want's to be happy, so
Take a look around, find a hang to hold
If you really want take a change like the weather
And no matter what you do it'll keep getting better

Everything you want that is who you are
You can be the sun and the moon and the stars
Or the bass or the drums or the lead guitar

Rock, paper, scissors
Which one is it? It's your decision
And no matter what you chose
You gonna live it
Rock, paper, scissors


----------



## sliplikespace

I think you're crazy, maybe.


----------



## flagg lives

Well, you're my friend, (that's what you told me)
And can you see (what's inside of me)
Many times we've been out drinking 
And many times we've shared our thoughts
But did you ever, ever notice, the kind of thoughts I got


----------



## Estillum

'Cause there's gotta be something more 
Than lying in the front yard naked screaming at the constellations-
I want something more than an apology to say,
When I look the world in the eye-

I'll tell you, man; my friend william came to me with a message of hope, 
It went: "**** you and everything that you think you know 
If you don't step outside the things that you believe they're gonna kill you" 
He said, "no one's gonna stop you from dying young and miserable and right 
But if you want something better, you gotta put that **** aside" 
I thought about how for thousands of years 
There have been people who told us that things can't go on like this 
From Jesus Christ to The Diggers
From Malthus to Zerzan
From Karl Marx to Huey Newton
But the **** goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on. 
Now I'm not saying that we can't change the world
Because everybody does at least a little bit of that
But I won't **** myself: the way I'm living is a temper tantrum 
And I need something else, need something else 
Need something else to stay alive (ohohoh) 

And on the night that I play my last show
I'll be singing so loud that my heart explodes
And I'll be singing, and I'll be singing, "we are free!" 
Oh but won't you promise me 
That we won't ever forget what the means? 
I know it's hard to give a **** sometimes 
But promise me we'll always try
Because I don't wanna hate you, and I don't wanna hate me,
And I don't wanna have to hate everything anymore


----------



## Derailing

Touch
Sweet touch,
You've given me too much to feel
Sweet touch,
You've almost convinced me I'm real...
I need something more, I need something...
...more


----------



## Noll

that feel when you will never approach her
and never talk to her never
it's called that feel when no girlfriend (that feel when no girlfriend, that feel when no girlfriend)
forever alone is not a state of mind
but it's you, never had a girlfriend
right now you are 18 or 16 or even 24
it doesn't matter because you are only a few years away from wizard
from being a wizard


----------



## Estillum

Choke, choke again, I thought my demons were my friends-
Pity me in the end, they're out to get me.
Since I was young, I tasted sorrow on my tongue,
And this sweet sugar gun does not protect me.

That's right
Trigger between my eyes
Please strike
Make it quick now

Wait, I'm coming undone
Irate, I'm coming undone
Too late, I'm coming undone
What looks so strong, so delicate
Wait, I'm starting to suffocate
And soon I anticipate
I'm coming undone
What looks so strong, so delicate

I'm
trying to hold it together
head is lighter than a feather
looks like I'm not getting better
not getting better


----------



## Derailing

And we were lovers,
now we can't be friends.
Fascination ends.
Here we go again,
Oh oh oh...


----------



## alieneyed

So I phone 50-Cents
And I'm building up my confidence.
Respect to your work,
You're an artist, I'm a silly jerk.
I think that dynamic could work.

So work it.

I have a total crush on you, baby
And I can't let it go, oh no.
I have a total crush on you, baby
Baby, if only I could let you know.


----------



## The Enemy Within

I think about my life gone by
How it's done me wrong
There's no escape for me this time
All of my rescues are gone
Long gone


----------



## CordyRae

This road is crooked cracked and wrong
They got the odds staked nice and high
I don't know how they get along
Me, I internalize
I can imagine what they'd say
Given the choice if I could stay or walk away, I'm walking

You see I want my life to make more sense
I want my life to make amends
I want my life to make more sense to me


----------



## Anarchy

I just came to say goodbye
I didn't want you to see me cry
I'm fine...


----------



## diamondheart89

> J. Dash why you had to do it like that
> Got the ladies checkin' they bags
> Wopping like they breakin' they backs (breakin they backs)
> Takin' it: back, back, back... wait!
> Now I'm checkin shawty with a micro craves (craves)
> Hotta' than a baby in a microwave
> Look at how she woppin' man she might get paid
> *** *** *** a little harder
> Look at how she *** she a party starter
> I hope that security remembered to card her
> Cuz I never done the *** where you ain't hotter
> I never drop dime but I drop u a dollar
> Tell her if you give me your number then maybe I call her
> She said that she knew me and know I'm a baller
> Man I better *** outa here I'll see yall tomorrow.


This work of genius represents all that I hold dear. Is humanity even ready for this level of thought and emotion, expressed with such eloquence?
:blank


----------



## nullptr

And I won't die alone and be left there.
Well I guess I'll just go home,
Oh God knows where.
Because death is just so full and man so small.
Well I'm scared of what's behind and what's before.


----------



## monotonous

Tired of all the back and forth
Very tired of feeling tired of course
At every stage
You gotta act your age
So they say
But it doesn't always have to be
The way your told
Theres a million ways to go
With out growing cold
Theres always different beauty
to behold
Can always live it up to fate
Don't you know you shouldn't always wait


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

Lo Key - Far Away

We believed we’d live forever we’d never die and
We received this holy gift we let pass us by now
We can see the angels swallow up all the sky and
We conceived this empty space in which we reside

Here in the valley of darkness
We’re soulless and heartless
And bearing the marks
Of a withering carcass

Can somebody help me?
Can somebody hear me?
Can somebody help me?

We remain so far away, so far away

Bleed with me & let it drain to the space below
And seed the trees from which the leaves of this hatred grow
You dream of me still there to hold you wont let you go, now
We can see this empty space that you’ll never know

Here in the valley of darkness
We’re soulless and heartless
And bearing the marks
Of a withering carcass

Can somebody help me?
Can somebody hear me?
Can somebody help me?

We remain so far away, so far away


----------



## Noll

i got to go to someplace far away. USA. 
there i'll stay till the end of days. 
'i will always be around' just sound so gay. 
i will always be the same one. 
always try to blame one. 
time for me to go!


----------



## Estillum

Hey, you, baby,
You don't know how bad it's gonna get.
If you think **** sucks now,
You ain't seen nothing yet.
Because it doesn't get better; unless you're pretty-
It doesn't get better; unless you got money.
It doesn't get better, so just give up.
It never gets better, nooooo!!
It gets worse.

Oh oh oh oh oh, woo hoo hoo.
You're gonna die alone.
Oh oh oh, **** yeah.
It gets worse.

Now I'm no psychiatrist, I'm no doctor with no degrees.
But it don't take no ****ing scientist to figure out that
There is nothing in this world for free.
Because it doesn't get better
Unless you're pretty-
It doesn't get better, unless you got money.
It doesn't get better, so listen the **** up!
It never gets better, it gets worse.

You're gonna die alone.
Oh oh oh **** yeah.
It gets worse.

You're going down the road, the sick one that we have.
We cannot wait to watch life kick you in your ***.
Ashamed of nothing, for all of you out there:
There's no way to escape, there's no way to escape.
Welcome to hell, welcome to hell, welcome to hell, welcome to hell.
Welcome to hell, welcome to hell.

Because it doesn't get better.
Unless you're pretty.
It doesn't get better
Unless you got money.
It doesn't get better.
So just give up.
It never gets better
It. gets. worse.


----------



## Noll

it's the tearing sound of love notes
drowning out these grey stained windows
and the view outside is sterile
and i'm only two cubes down
i'd photocopy all the things that we could be
if you took the time to notice me
but you can't now
i don't blame you
and it's not your fault that no one ever does

sometimes i think i'll die alone
sometimes i think i'll die alone
sometimes i think i'll die alone
live and breathe and die alone
i think i'd love to die alone


----------



## guitarmatt

I'm getting edgy all the time
There's someone around me just a step behind
It's kinda scary the , the shape I'm in
The walls are shakin'and they' re closing in
Too fast or a bit too slow
I'm paranoid of people and it's starting to show
There' s one guy that I can't shake
Over my shoulder is a big mistake
Sitting on the bed
Or lying wide awake
There's demons in my head
And it's more than I can take
I think I'm on a roll
But I think it's kinda weak
Saying all I know is
I gotta get away from me
I tell you something just ain't right
My head is on loose but my shoes are tight
Avoiding my fiends cause they all bug
Life is like a riddle and I'm really stumped
If you reason, don't you know
Your own preoccupation is where you'll go
I think I'm being followed, I look around
It's only my shadow creepin' on the ground


----------



## jcmp7754

Everything seems like a city of dreams
I'll never know why, but I still miss you...
There she's standing in a field of lights
I close my eyes, But I still miss you...

woahhhh woahh ohhhh

I still miss you...


----------



## Consider

Four thirty A.M, I'm awake again
Singing to the dark through open eyes
While dreaming I see only you and me
Stuck between desire and compromise

If I said I want you back I'd be a liar
There's nothing left of us to long for anymore
But inside the ashes burns an endless fire
And every night I can't help reaching out for more

And I can't sleep... You're so far away from me
And I can't sleep... And I can't sleep
And I can't sleep... You're so far away from me
And I can't sleep... And I can't sleep

You're leaving me scars scattered in my heart
A road map of all the places you have been
And I can't escape, can't wash this away
Love has burned your mark so deep within

If I said I want you back I'd be a liar
There's nothing left of us to long for anymore
But inside the ashes burns an endless fire
And every night I can't help reaching out for more

And I can't sleep... You're so far away from me
And I can't sleep... And I can't sleep
And I can't sleep... You're so far away from me
And I can't sleep... And I can't sleep

And I can't sleep... You're so far away from me
And I can't sleep... And I can't sleep
And I can't sleep... You're so far away from me
And I can't sleep... And I can't sleep


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Our warpaths ran out across the sea
Up to the mesa where you buried me


----------



## Estillum

Any dolt with half a brain,
Can see that humankind has gone insane,
To the point where I don’t know
If I’ll upset the status quo
If I throw poison in the water main

Listen close to everybody’s heart
And hear that breaking sound
Hopes and dreams are shattering apart
And crashing to the ground

I cannot believe my eyes
How the world’s filled with filth and lies
But it’s plain to see,
Evil inside of me-
is on the rise


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Set Me free - Casting Crowns. 


It hasn't always been this way
I remember brighter days
Before the dark ones came
Stole my mind
Wrapped my soul in chains

Now I live among the dead
Fighting voices in my head
Hoping someone hears me crying in the night
And carries me away

Set me free of the chains holding me
Is anybody out there hearing me?
Set me free

Morning breaks another day
Finds me crying in the rain
All alone with my demons I am
Who is this man that comes my way?
The dark ones shriek
They scream His name
Is this the One they say will set the captives free?
Jesus, rescue me

As the God man passes by
He looks straight through my eyes
And darkness cannot hide

Do you want to be free?
Lift your chains
I hold the key
All power on Heav'n and Earth belong to me

You are free
You are free
You are free


----------



## Lids

How can I ask anyone to love me
When all I do is beg to be left alone?


----------



## Noll

i know i'm unlovable
you don't have to tell me
message received loud and clear
i don't have much in my life
but take it, it's yours

i wear black on the outside
cause black is how i feel on the inside
and if i seem a little strange
well, that's because i am

but i know that you would like me
if only you could see me
if only you could meet me...


----------



## The Enemy Within

_And he said, "Son, this world is rough,_
_ And if a man's gonna make it he's gotta be tough,_
_ And I know I wouldn't be there to help you along._
_So I gave that name and I said goodbye,_
_ I knew you'd have to get tough or die,_
_ And it's that name what helped to make you strong._


----------



## weiwuwei

when I'm lying in my bed
I think about life
And I think about death
And neither one particularly appeals to me


----------



## Wulfgar

This song is extremely depressing but the vocal harmony is kind of beautiful in really dark/somber way...kind of reminds me of a more gothic/doom version of Alice in Chains but with lower pitched vocal harmony...best part at 5:45 minutes into the song


----------



## vanilla90

Heartbreaks and promises
Ive had more than my share
Im tired of giving my love
And getting nowhere, nowhere


----------



## inerameia

I want to leave I swear to God I feel like death is ****in' callin' me


----------



## Glass Child

Even in the midst of flowing time, I feel languid, look, spinning around and around.
I can't even see the heart that's leaving me.

I can't even get myself to move, I continue to be washed down the cracks of time.
I don't know anything about what's around me, I'm just me and no more. 

Am I dreaming? Am I seeing nothing? My words are useless even if I speak.
I'm just tired of being sad, I should go on without feeling anything. 

Even if I'm given the words I'm at a loss for, my heart just won't pay attention.
If I move myself away, if I change everything, I’ll turn it black. 

Is there a future for someone like me? Do I exist in a world like this?
Is this painful now? Is it sad now? Not even knowing myself. 

I'm just tired even of walking, I don't even understand people.
If someone like me can change, if I can change, will I turn white?

Break everything. Turn it dark...


----------



## MrQuiet76

I don't know what to take
Thought I was focused but I'm scared
I'm not prepared

I hyperventilate
Looking for help somehow, somewhere
And no one cares

I'm my own worst enemy

I've given up
I'm sick of feeling
Is there nothing you can say

Take this all away
I'm suffocating
Tell me what the f**k is wrong
With me


----------



## inerameia

The moon will illuminate my room and soon I'm consumed by my doom
Once upon time nobody gave a ****
My heart's an open sore that I hope heals soon
I live in a cocoon opposite of Cancun
Where it is never sunny the dark side of the moon
Not many people understand


----------



## karenw

house of pain - jump around.


----------



## Noll

it's all in my head i said
banging a piano
i've not been so alone
i thought since kicking in the womb
i drank so much tea
i wrote my letters in Kanji
around the block i walked and walked
pretending you were with me
not wanting to die out here
without you


----------



## Estillum

A letter to my future self, am I still happy, I begin;
Have I grown up pretty? Is daddy still a good man?
Am I still friends with Colleen? I'm sure that I'm still laughing...
Aren't I, aren't I...?

Hey there to my future-self, if you forget how to smile
I have this to tell you, remember it once in a while
Ten years ago, your past-self prayed for your happiness
Please don't lose hope...

Oh, oh what a pair me and you, put here to feel joy not be blue
Sad times and bad times see them through 
Soon we will know if it's for real 
What we both feel

(Speaking/Whisper) 
Though I can't know for sure, how things worked out for us
No matter how hard it gets, you have to realize
We weren't put on this earth to suffer and cry
We were made for being happy, so be happy
For me, for you, please...

Oh, oh what a pair me and you, put here to feel joy not be blue
Sad times and bad times see them through 
Soon we will know if it's for real 
What we both feel

We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy
We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy
We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy

(Whisper)
We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy...​


----------



## Noll

time's tide will smother you 
and i will too 
when you laugh about people
who feel so very lonely 
their only desire is to die 
i'm afraid it doesn't make me smile 
i wish i could laugh 
but that joke isn't funny anymore 
it's too close to home 
and it's too near the bone
more than you'll ever know


----------



## Derailing

All of the moments that already passed
We'll try to go back and make them last
All of the things we want each other to be
We never will be, we never will be
And that's wonderful, and that's life


----------



## Mysterious Dr D

I am the son 
And the heir 
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar 
I am the son and heir 
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way? 
I am human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does

I am the son 
And the heir 
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar 
I am the son and heir 
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way? 
I am human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does

There's a club if you'd like to go 
You could meet somebody who really loves you 
So you go and you stand on your own 
And you leave on your own 
And you go home and you cry 
And you want to die

When you say it's gonna happen "now" 
Well when exactly do you mean? 
See I've already waited too long 
And all my hope is gone

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way? 
I am human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does

- _The Smiths - _How Soon is Now?


----------



## The Enemy Within

_"Fantasy fills my mind
To leave this place before my time,
Release myself from earthly care.
My dream may be your nightmare."
_


----------



## Glass Child

Please come fall in my arms again
I'll be here to catch you when you do.

Never mind all the never ending struggles
They only make me stronger.
Everytime all the everlasting troubles come
I'm stronger than before.

Thank God for disaster
Disaster and tears.
Thank God for my reasons
My reasons to fear.
Everytime that I've lost it all and death is calling me
I understand this is what saved my life again.

Wake up- I'm right here.


----------



## Derailing

And if you're still breathing
You're the lucky ones
Cus most of us are breathing through corrupted lungs
....
And if you're in love
Then you are the lucky one
Cus most of our feelings
They are dead
And they are gone
...
And if you're in love
Then you are the lucky one
Cus most of us 
Are bitter over someone


----------



## Noll

it's not my fault i was raised this way
and i'll be damned if i pity you
like i used to when i still loved you


----------



## Estillum

Someone hear me, someone stop me, someone listen, why aren't you listening?


----------



## Trovador

My notes in the void,
Symphony For The Quiet
Music is fading, my sanity with it

Muted is life
When I open the window,
I can't catch a sound, can they hear me?


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Trovador

Every day I
Put a brave face on
Serves me well
Feeling helpless
Facing it alone
Hard to tell
That I
Can't change who I am
How I feel
There's no end

(...)
You can't imagine
The hell I'm going through
Not asking you to save me
I'm too far from Heaven

Nothing you can do
To change me
But accept me
As I am

Beautiful lyrics. I recommend everyone to listen to it: Dream Theater - Far From Heaven


----------



## The Enemy Within

Trovador said:


> Every day I
> Put a brave face on
> Serves me well
> Feeling helpless
> Facing it alone
> Hard to tell
> That I
> Can't change who I am
> How I feel
> There's no end
> 
> (...)
> You can't imagine
> The hell I'm going through
> Not asking you to save me
> I'm too far from Heaven
> 
> Nothing you can do
> To change me
> But accept me
> As I am
> 
> Beautiful lyrics. I recommend everyone to listen to it: Dream Theater - Far From Heaven


^Every once in a while these ******* surprises me. Nice Lyrics


----------



## Noll

why can't i get just one ****?
why can't i get just one ****?
i guess it's got something to do with luck
but i waited my whole life for just one...

day after day, i get angry and i will say
that the day is in my sight
when i'll take a bow and say 'goodnight'


----------



## vanilla90

Because I'm somewhere in between
My love and my agony
You see, I'm somewhere in between
My life is falling to pieces
Somebody put me together


----------



## laura024

We run, faces to the wind
It'll get easier
When you breathe it in
Fall, gently give in
Swallow in the air
And rain on skin

Hurts will come undone
All that will become
Rise and fall behind
Weightless in rewind

I feel the shifting of you getting closer
My eyes wide open underneath the sun
Follow the feeling, but patiently waiting
I lose my feelings to oblivion


----------



## Darktower776

*"We've all tried to be on top of the world somehow
'Cause we have all been losers

I don't wanna be laid down
No I don't wanna die knowing
That I spent so much time when I was young
Just trying to be the winner

So I wanna make it clear now
I wanna make it known
That I don't care about any of that **** no more

Don't care about being a winner
Or being smooth with women
Or going out on Fridays
Being the life of parties
No, no more, no"*


----------



## Yer Blues

I don't feel the suns comin' out today
Its staying in, its gonna find another way.
As I sit here in this misery, I don't
Think I'll ever see the sun from here.

And oh as I fade away, 
They'll all look at me and say, and they'll say,
Hey look at him! I'll never live that way.
But that's okay
They're just afraid to change.

When you feel your life ain't worth living 
You've got to stand up and
Take a look around you then a look way up to the sky.
And when your deepest thoughts are broken, 
Keep on dreaming boy, cause when you stop dreamin' it's time to die.

And as we all play parts of tomorrow,
Some ways will work and other ways we'll play.
But I know we all can't stay here forever, 
So I want to write my words on the face of today.
And then they'll paint it

And oh as I fade away, 
They'll all look at me and they'll say, 
Hey look at him and where he is these days.
When life is hard, you have to change.


----------



## Malek




----------



## foe

_I have a friend I've never seen 
He hides his head inside a dream _


----------



## mattmc

I'm stretching but you're just out of reach
You should know
I'm ready when your ready for me
And I'm waiting for the right time
For the day I catch your eye
To let you know
That I'm yours to hold

You will see someday
That all along the way
I was yours to hold


----------



## nikolez

Jay z- Holy Grail

You take the clothes off my back
And I let you
You'd steal the food right out my mouth
And I watch you eat it
I still don't know why
Why I love you so much


----------



## Heartbreaker

*"Coming Back To Life"* - Pink Floyd

Where were you when I was burned and broken
While the days slipped by from my window watching
Where were you when I was hurt and I was helpless
Because the things you say and the things you do surround me
While you were hanging yourself on someone else's words
Dying to believe in what you heard
I was staring straight into the shining sun

Lost in thought and lost in time
While the seeds of life and the seeds of change were planted
Outside the rain fell dark and slow
While I pondered on this dangerous but irresistible pastime
I took a heavenly ride through our silence
I knew the moment had arrived
For killing the past and coming back to life

I took a heavenly ride through our silence
I knew the waiting had begun
And headed straight..into the shining sun


----------



## Glass Child

I can remember days,
_Things weren't always this way..._
I used to make you smile,
_If only for a while._
But now you can't get through
_There's no way I can lose_
I know some days are hard,
_But don't you make mine too._

Because I can't stand it when you come home and we just fight for hours.
But I won't show it, no, I'll just hold my breath and keep it quiet...

Every little earthquake, every little heartbreak-
Going unheard
Every little landslide, catch it in my hand-
I won't say a word.
Every time you hurt me, I know that it's working-
Making you mine
Every crack of thunder, only makes me stronger
On the inside...

How many countless nights, 
_I try my best to hide..._
Soon as you slam the door, my tears fall to the floor.
_I know that people change, maybe you're not to blame..._
But must you burn a hole so deep into my soul?

Because I can't stand it when you come home,
And we just fight for hours...
But I won't show it, no, I'll just hold my breath and keep it quiet.

_Every little earthquake, every little heartbreak-
Going unheard.
Every little landslide, catch it in my hand-
I won't say a word..
Every time you hurt me, I know that it's working
Making you mine.
Every crash of thunder, only makes me stronger
On the inside..._


----------



## Noll

tell ya, man, i'm stuck on this lovely girl
'course to me, she mean all t' world
but then she like another guy
i fall down dead, she never see the tears i cry

so please please please do not go
please please please do not go
please please please do not go

how long can the days go on when my love is so strong?
and i know i cannot tell a lie, i want to see him go bye
goodbye! bye! goodbye! bye-bye! BYE! BYE! BYE! BYE!
now i wonder, i wonder what she would say
if i told her, if i told her i felt this way
you know it might make her turn, might make her turn
might make her turn either way
all i can do is patiently pray pray pray pray pray


----------



## Aquisse

as i looked at this thread i heard "All I want in life is to be happy" from Korn - Dead. that's right...


----------



## Estillum

You’re going to jail? Ice cream will fix it 
You don’t have a life? Ice cream will fix it 
You make bad decisions? Ice cream will fix it 
You don’t have a job? Ice cream will fix it 
You can’t find love? Ice cream will fix it 
You’re a failure? Ice cream will fix it 
Everyone hates you? Ice cream will fix it 
Everyone hates you!
(I want sprinkles on that **it)


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Love and Death - The Abandoning:

I am the walking dead
I am death's best friend
I create disaster
I'm the master killing me
There's no innocence
There's only pain I'm empty

Master master save me
Master master kill me
Don't give up on me now
'Cause that's what I've already done
My body's breaking down
I feel my mind getting numb

Why do I hurt myself?
Why can't I escape this hell?
I am always blaming
Always chasing broken dreams
I keep screaming out but no one ever hears me

Master master save me
Master master kill me
Don't give up on me now
'Cause that's what I've already done
My body's breaking down
I feel my mind getting numb
Bleeding from my disconnection
Lost inside myself
Forsaken by my own reflection
Abandoning myself.


----------



## vanilla90

Just what is it that you want to do?
We wanna be free
We wanna be free to do what we wanna do
And we wanna get loaded
And we wanna have a good time
That's what we're gonna do
No way baby lets go
We're gonna have a good time
We're gonna have a party


----------



## FUBAR

There is a man that I know,
seventeen years, he never spoke.
Guessed he had nothing to say,
he opened his mouth on Judgement Day.

I listened with all of my might,
but was scared by the look in his eyes.
Like he'd already lost the fight,
and there was no hope ever in sight.

No hope in the air, 
no hope in the water,
not even for me, 
your last serving daughter.

Why fear death, be scared of living,
our hearts are small and ever thinning.
There is no hope ever of winning,
oh, why fear death, be scared of living.

I have seen men provoked,
and I have seen lives revoked,
and I looked at my life and choked.
From there no more ever I spoke.

I can't give up that quick.
My life is a candle and a wick.
You can put it out but you can't break it down,
in the end we are waiting to be lit.

There's hope in the air, 
there's hope in the water,
but sadly not me,
your last serving daughter.

A friend is a friend forever,
and a good one will never leave, never.
But you've have never been south of what blows off your mouth,
you will never understand, ever.

You speak minds handed down to you,
by the lies handed down by your truth,
and your angels will dance at your will,
will mask your scrambling youth.

I forgave you your short comings,
and ignored your childish behaviour.
Laid a kiss on your head,
and before I left said, "stay away from fleeting failure".

There's hope in the air, 
there's hope in the water,
but sadly not me,
your last serving daughter.

Pick up your rope Lord, sling it to me,
if we are to battle I must not be weak.
And give us your strength world, and your food and your water,
oh, I am your saviour, your last serving daughter.

There's hope in the air, 
there's hope in the water,
but sadly not me, 
your last serving daughter.

There's hope in the air, 
there's hope in the water,
But no hope for me, 
your last serving daughter.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

I saw a stranger with your hair
Tried to make her give it back
So I could send it off to you
Maybe Federal Express
'Cause I know you'd miss it

I saw another with your eyes
The flash just turned my head
I went to try them on for size
But they looked the other way
And they wouldn't listen

Chorus: But you're never hard to find in a crowd
The people around you smiling out loud
Their feet don't touch the ground
No, their feet don't touch the ground
No, their feet don't touch the ground

I heard a stranger with your voice
It took me by surprise
Again I found it wasn't you
Just an angel in disguise
In for a visit

By the way how is my heart
I haven't seen it since you left
I'm almost sure it followed you
Could you sometime send it back
I'll buy the ticket

(Chorus)

I saw a stranger with your hair
I saw another with your eyes
I heard an angel with your voice
By the way how is my heart
By the way how is my heart


----------



## vanilla90

I'm beautiful 
I wasn't born to follow
I live just for today
I don't care about tomorrow
What I got in my head 
You can't buy, steal or borrow
I believe in life and let live
I believe you get what you give


----------



## dal user

Nowadays getting money aint easy
I aint rich and I aint getting any closer
Same clothes blending in
I've gotta do what I've gotta do
Look in the mirror im exactly like you


----------



## Parsnip

You know what they say about love
And you know what’s always being sung
But relationships are more like chicken pox:
You’ve got to get immune when you’re young.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

We As Human - Take The Bullets Away.

Am I worthless? Am I filthy?
Am I too far gone for a remedy?
Will you help me, cause I'm dying
To be something more than a memory
If I reach out, can I trust You?
Will You help me see the light of one more day?
Take the bullets away!


----------



## Noll

stop sending letters
letters always get burned
it's not like the movies
they fed us on little white lies
i think you're crazy, maybe
i will see you in the next life...


----------



## twitchy666

Black Sabbath

Damaged Soul

after today's interview


----------



## Nefury

"I never thought I'd die alone,
I laughed the loudest, who'd have known?"


----------



## Noll

drugs are neat
and you can buy them relatively cheap
and when you do them people think that you're cool


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Well I've been out walking
I don't do that much talking these days
These days-
These days I seem to think a lot
About the things that I forgot to do
For you
And all the times I had the chance to

And I had a lover
It's so hard to risk another these days
These days-
Now if I seem to be afraid
To live the life I have made in song
Well it's just that I've been losing so long

I'll keep on moving
Things are bound to be improving these days
These days-
These days I sit on corner stones
And count the time in quarter tones to ten, my friend
Don't confront me with my failures
I had not forgotten them


----------



## vanilla90

Fret for your figure and
Fret for your latte and
Fret for your hairpiece and
Fret for your lawsuit and
Fret for your Prozac and
Fret for your pilot and
Fret for your contract and
Fret for your car


----------



## Derailing

I want to be with you
Would do anything
Within reason for you
But if you don't feel
The way I feel about you
I'll just let my heart break

You have no soul,
It's a love letter
'Cause they're playing
On your heartstrings
You're wishing
I would be well
'Cause your heartbeat
Something something...

I don't need you,
I just want you, I want you.
When you hear this
You know I'm
You know..


----------



## vanilla90

Help, I have done it again
I have been here many times before
Hurt myself again today
And the worst part is there's no one else to blame

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Ouch I have lost myself again
Lost myself and I am nowhere to be found,
Yeah I think that I might break
I've lost myself again and I feel unsafe

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me


----------



## vanilla90

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Watched that thing?


Why yes indeed I have, the ending :')


----------



## EndlessBlu

Like a feeling that I'm down
Deep inside my heart
Like I'm looking out through
Splitting blood red
Windows in my heart
From a higher up than heaven
And a harder down than stone
Shake the fear that always clawing
Pulls me clawing down alone
As I spitting splitting blood red
Breaking windows in my heart
And the past is taunting
Fear of ghosts
Is forcing me apart
And the further I get
From the things that I care about
The less I care about
How much further away I get...

I am lost again
With everything gone
And more alone
Than I have ever been
I expect you to understand
To feel it too
But I know that even if you will
You cannot ever help me
Nor can I
Ever help you


----------



## Yer Blues

Wish you gave me your number
Wish I could call you today
Just to hear a voice
I got a long way to go
I'm getting further away
If I didn't know the difference
Living alone'd probably be okay
It wouldn't be lonely
I got a long way to go
I'm getting further away
A lot of hours to occupy
It was easy when I didn't know you yet
Things I'd have to forget
But I better be quiet now
I'm tired of wasting my breath
Carrying on, and getting upset
Maybe I got a problem
But that's not what I wanted to say
I'd prefer to say nothing
I got a long way to go
I'm getting further away
Had a dream as an army man with an order just to march in my place
While a dead enemy screams in my face
But I better be quiet now
I'm tired of wasting my breath
Carrying on, not over it yet
Wish I knew what you were doing
And why you want to do it this way
So I can't go the distance
I got a long way to go
I'm getting further away
I got a long way to go
I'm getting further away


----------



## aquilla

Woke up and wished that I was dead
With an aching in my head 
I lay motionless in bed
I thought of you and where you'd gone
and let the world spin madly on

Everything that I said I'd do 
Like make the world brand new
And take the time for you
I just got lost and slept right through the dawn 
And the world spins madly on


----------



## Estillum

I first met this man by the Capen Street tracks
In no shape for success
Headed nowhere too fast
He may have been someone once
By the sound of his call
Now he answers to no one
No one at all

"We all die alone!"
He shouted as he passed
With no sense of regret
See he never looked back
Though his pride was wounded
His ego was strong
Yeah, That was his trouble
And this is his song

You said, "We die alone"
In this case you were right
No friends by your side
Or family in sight
There'll be no talking your way out this time
So don't count the cash
Cause you'll leave it behind

His friends come & go
Like the seasons & tides
He can't keep a woman
They all realize
He loves them leaves them
Takes what he needs
He's loyal to no one
No one at all

You were brought up well
Still in spite of it all
You're touched by nothing
Watch a man fall
Put a foot on his back
To get a better view
Cause you're loyal to no one
No one but you

He was broken & tired
Wouldn't take a hand
Their kindness was simple
But he couldn't understand
See it's hard to have faith
In something so new
When you're loyal to no one
No one but you


----------



## Noll

haven't had a dream in a long time 
see the life i've had 
can make a good man bad 
so for once in my life 
let me get what i want 
lord knows it would be the first time


----------



## Estillum

PENNY
This is perfect for me,
So they say.
I guess it's pretty okay.
After years of stormy
Sailing have I finally found the bay..?

PENNY(overlap with Horrible below)
There's no happy ending,
So they say..
Should I stop pretending,
Or is this a brand new day?

DR. HORRIBLE
There's no happy ending,
So they say-
Not for me anyway.
Stop pretending,
Take the chance to build a brand new day.


----------



## MCHB

Blacklite District - "With Me Now"

The Lyrics are in the video. :boogie


----------



## aquilla

I go crazy 'cause here isn't where I wanna be
And satisfaction feels like a distant memory
And I can't help myself,
All I wanna hear you say is "Are you mine? "


I guess what I'm trying to say is I need the deep end
Keep imagining meeting, wished away entire lifetimes
Unfair we're not somewhere misbehaving for days
Great escape lost track of time and space


----------



## Estillum

Drowning in this toilet of **** they call life
Work like hell at Taco Bell for $4.25 an hour
No one gives a squirt of piss if you ****ing die
So seize the day by the balls, and squeeze until it's on it's knees

And now we dance like soldiers on the battlefield
the only triumph in a moment of glory
Crack your head open and sue somebody
Cop a feel on a punk rock girl in bondage pants
And Now We Dance

You are just a speck in a universe of turds
Silenced by conspirators, not another word.
With ozone trees depleted, you choke on malathion.
nothing ****ing matters, so what's the use in tryin'?

And now we dance like warriors on the victory trail
only triumph in a moment of glory
Crack your head open and sue somebody
Come on and do push ups just like Jack Pallance
And Now We Dance

Never join the ranks of the kiss *** suit and tie
or the stinking hippie, the future is a lie,
nothing's worth a ****, a **** ain't worth a **it
we're only gonna die, here's how we deal with it
And Now We Dance


----------



## karabell

_"Seems the only one who doesn't see your beauty
Is the face in the mirror looking back at you
You walk around here thinking you're not pretty
But that's not true, cause I know you...

Hold on, baby, you're losing it
The water's high, you're jumping into it
And letting go... and no one knows
That you cry, but you don't tell anyone
That you might not be the golden one
And you're tied together with a smile
But you're coming undone"_ -Taylor Swift "Tied Together With a Smile"


----------



## Noll

it's you. not me. 
you are on your own. there is... 
no more. **** yourself. no more 
it's you. not me. 
you are on your own. your fault. 
it's your fault.


----------



## vanilla90

Shakedown 1979
Cool kids never have the time
On a live wire right up off the street
You and I should meet
Junebug skipping like a stone
With the headlights pointed at the dawn
We were sure we'd never see an end to it all

I don't even care to shake these zipper blues
And we don't know
Just where our bones will rest
To dust I guess
Forgotten and absorbed to the earth below


----------



## Noll

i must get out once in a while
everything is starting to die
the dust settles, the worms dig
spiders crawl over the bed

i must get out once in a while
i eat all day and now i'm fat
yesterday's meal is hugging the plate
you never wash up after yourself


----------



## catman1974

You closed your eyes
You made a wish
You laughed and looked at me and said
What are you still doing here?
That was before I learned how to disappear


----------



## Estillum

As beautiful as fire against the evening sky
you fuel the lost desire- I no longer wanna die
Take me by the hand and see beyond the lies
Strip away the fences - leave me needing, leave me high
I know you're so solo, but I can't.

_[Chorus:]_
Take me away - cause I dont wanna lose control
Take me away- cause I don't wanna lose it all

Relieved of all the pain you let me see again
Delievered from my shame now and I am lost for what to say
Cleansed and pure and weak, I suffer when I dream.
I need to find a purpose- I need to feel you needing me. 
I know you're so solo, but I can't.

_[Chorus]_

Pure and weak, I suffer when I dream
Cleansed of me, I suffer when I dream
Because I want you to stay, you take away the pain
I want you to stay, I need you here to keep me sane

_[Chorus]_

I want you to stay- you take away the pain
I want you to stay- I need you here to keep me sane


----------



## Noll

together we'd be harmony woah oh
why can't you just see its beauuuuuuty?
unstoppable team, you and me woah oh 
girl don't leave me all aloooooone


----------



## Heyyou

Cause' I ain't leaving alone- feel like I could be honest babe
We both know that we're grown
That's why I wanna know.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

well I'm here
and summer is gone I hear
so pray for me
as I now leave your town
when did I say this
I will never leave
I can't recall this
moment in my life

you would never sleep at night
if you knew what I've been through
and this thought is all I have
to trust upon when light is gone

my problem was
that you kept me here too long
and today is when
we'll regret that I came by
when did I say this
I will never leave
I can't recall this
moment in my life

life is full of darkness
and murderers come my way
someday you will join them
and I will let you in


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"burn down my house
and make something happen
stab me in the heart
and make something stop"


----------



## mcmuffinme

What you were, what it was
You were fixing to get lost
I tried to tame you, it wasn't long 'til you were takin' off
Lightly, I was on your mind
Lonely on the road at night
You're still a wild one, but what is it you're running from?
All scared, like you're staring down the barrel of the gun
No pistol could get you, no rifle could shoot fast enough
Some try to love you, but it's never long before you shake 'em off
Lightly, I was on your mind
Lonely on the road at night
Lights so low and glare in your eyes
Jump the gun and you were too shy
Lightly, I was on your mind
Lonely on the road at night
Lights so low and glare in your eyes
Jump the gun and you were too shy.

This song hits the ****ing nail on the head.


----------



## Crescent861

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here


I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul


----------



## BuriedAlive

Doc, im dying
Im feeling comprised 
And so de-humanized
I lost my final fight to disease
I feel that this is where it ends
I need that shot to enter my vein
My Brompton Cocktail blend

Im not running away
Been fighting this so long
Such a price that we pay
We Gotta be so strong

And ill take my life tonight 
Cuz i have the right to die
I Wont wanna leave how i arrived,
So alive

I believe my sins have been forgiven
And i believe my choice will save me from this lie
Please dont question why


----------



## Estillum

I can hear what you're thinkin',
All your doubts and fears.
And if you look in my eyes in time you'll find,
The reason I'm here

And in time all things shall pass away.
In time you may come back someday.
To live once more-
Or die once more,
But in time your time will be no more.

You know your days are numbered,
Count 'em one by one,
Like notches in the handle of an outlaw's gun.
You can outrun the devil if you try,
But you will never outrun the hands of time.

In time there'll surely come a day,
In time all things shall pass away,
In time you may come back some say-
To live once more,
Or die once more,
But in time your time will be no more.

I can hear what you're thinkin'


----------



## papillon

How can the tree but waste and wither away,
That hath not some time comfort of the sun?
How can that flower but fade and soon decay,
That always is with dark clouds overrun?
Is this a life ? -- Nay ; death you may it call
That feels each pain, and knows no joy at all.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Cold outside but I don't blame the weather
No one's calling, no one's at the door
But I can't stay inside all day
Blinds roll to the floor

There's no blue sky in my town lately
Everybody looks at the ground
And where I am is making me hazy
But the sun never looked so pretty going down

It ain't right, it feels like forever
So many changes, I stopped keeping score
But if you want me you know where I will be
I don't get out much anymore

There's no blue sky in my town lately
Everybody looks at the ground
I've been distracted and dulled out, crazy
But the sun never looked so pretty going down
The sun never looked so pretty going down

Blue sky, come find me
I'm waiting, mmm

The sun never looked so pretty
Sun never looked so pretty
Sun never looked so pretty

Cloud and rain, smoke and smog here
Won't see too many stars tonight
Biding time, I'm waiting on the sunset
One last glance of gold, then goodbye

There's no blue sky in my town lately
Everybody looks at the ground
And where I am is making me hazy
But the sun never looked so pretty going down

There's no blue sky in my town lately
Everybody looks at the ground
I've been distracted and dulled out, crazy
But the sun never looked so pretty going down
The sun never looked so pretty going down

The sun never looked so pretty
The sun never looked so pretty


----------



## Noll

you get me slightly disappointed
just a bit and just enough
to keep me up another night
waiting for another day
the city's taking a day off
the streets are empty
no one's out tonight
my life is in another's hands


----------



## Sephiroth

New blood joins this earth
And quickly he's subdued
Through constant pained disgrace
The young boy learns their rules

With time the child draws in
This whipping boy done wrong
Deprived of all his thoughts
The young man struggles on and on he's known
A vow unto his own
That never from this day
His will they'll take away

What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never be
Never see
Won't see what might have been
What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub thee UNFORGIVEN

They dedicate their lives
To RUNNING all of his
He tries to please THEM all
This bitter man he is
Throughout his life the same
He's battled constantly
This fight he cannot win
A tired man they see no longer cares
The old man then prepares
To die regretfully
That old man here is me

What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never be
Never see
Won't see what might have been
What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub thee UNFORGIVEN​


----------



## Noll

i swear there's no BF's 
there is just BS 
dreams are made to shatter
be destroyed by someone i would love
all the time that i was waiting for you 
you just sat alone


----------



## AceEmoKid

Every morning he got up dreading each moment he had to be awake
He’d look at the floor and scribble on gum wrappers
He never found a better way to joke around
The clock would tick, time was slow
There wasn’t anywhere that he wouldn’t go to avoid
Having to see anyone
He’d sit in a chair and lean against the wall
He just didn’t seem to matter much at all
But late at night, he had a savior
In his sleep, in his dreams
She came to him and she said
Poor you, poor you
No one understands you
Poor you, poor you
And every word that everyone would say
Got mumbled up in his head
Like mumblejumble and everywhere he went
It seemed everyone was saying to him
Blah Blah Blah
But late at night, he had a mistress
In his dreams, in his sleep,
And she would say
Poor you, poor you
No one understands you
Poor you, poor you
This story, though not well told, is not that old
It’s not that funny, it’s not that great
But I know it to be true
Because late at night, I have an angel
In my dreams, in my sleep
And as she runs her fingers through my hair
As I lay on her lap and she says
Poor you, poor you
No one understands you
Poor you, poor you


----------



## lampshadesonfire

I'm just sittin' on a fence
You can say I got no sense
Trying to make up my mind
Really is too horrifying
So I'm sittin' on a fence

All of my friends at school grew up and
settled down
And they mortgaged up their lives
One things not said too much, but I think
it's true
They just get married cause there's nothing
else to do, so

I'm just sittin' on a fence
You can say I got no sense
Trying to make up my mind
Really is too horrifying
So I'm sittin' on a fence

The day can come when you get old and
sick and tired of life
You just never realize
Maybe the choice you made wasn't really
right
But you go out and you don't come back
at night, so

I'm just sittin' on a fence
You can say I got no sense
Trying to make up my mind
Really is too horrifying
So I'm sittin' on a fence


----------



## coeur_brise

Just give me a reason
just a little bit's enough, just a second
we're not broken just bent
and we can learn to love again.


----------



## Lain

*Give Me Back My Life*

All the walls coming down around me

I know, that I'm ****ed up and infected
I've been hiding in the fear, rejected
Thank God that you finally found me
Cause you gotta me out of here
I've been sick and disconnected
I've been loving like I've been neglected
All the walls coming down around me
And you gotta get me out of here

I can't take anymore...

I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!
I can't breathe, I can't fight
I want to feel like I'm alive
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!

I know I'm a walking contradiction
I'm the truth that you wish was fiction
And it's hard, as I know you hate me
I just want to disappear
I've been on a self-inflicted mission
To destroy everything I'm given
Thank God that you finally found me
Cause you gotta get me out of here

I can't take anymore...

I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!
I can't breathe, I can't fight
I want to feel like I'm alive
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!

You took my pride
You took control
There's nothing sacred anymore
Give back what's mine
Give back my soul

I don't want to breathe... but I don't want to die

I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!
I can't breathe, I can't fight
I want to feel like I'm alive
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!

I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!
I can't breathe, I can't fight
I want to feel like I'm alive
I'm not taking this tonight
Give me back my life!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Visions come
Visions come
In a sickroom bed
There's something left to learn
Pass them on
Let it show
Let the rich meet death
Confront your own concern

See us sleep behind the glass
Unaware of crime
Will you wake up before it is time

The red circle holds the only light
Break down my perspective
And notify everyone when the time is right
My mouth remains inactive

So when you let me in
You let me justify my own reward
You put your hands on me
And I learn the words I didn't know before

I am ice
I am clear
Let the world be cold
Our deliberation
Pass them on
Let it show
Let the words come slow
Your constant incantation

Repeating cycle of light / no light
There's nothing in the airspace
There's no one in the airspace
Repeating cycle of love / no love


----------



## Valtron

Don't you love farce?
My fault I fear.
I thought that you'd want what I want.
Sorry, my dear.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Lain said:


> All the walls coming down around me
> 
> I know, that I'm ****ed up and infected
> I've been hiding in the fear, rejected
> Thank God that you finally found me
> Cause you gotta me out of here
> I've been sick and disconnected
> I've been loving like I've been neglected
> All the walls coming down around me
> And you gotta get me out of here
> 
> I can't take anymore...
> 
> I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
> I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> I can't breathe, I can't fight
> I want to feel like I'm alive
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> 
> I know I'm a walking contradiction
> I'm the truth that you wish was fiction
> And it's hard, as I know you hate me
> I just want to disappear
> I've been on a self-inflicted mission
> To destroy everything I'm given
> Thank God that you finally found me
> Cause you gotta get me out of here
> 
> I can't take anymore...
> 
> I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
> I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> I can't breathe, I can't fight
> I want to feel like I'm alive
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> 
> You took my pride
> You took control
> There's nothing sacred anymore
> Give back what's mine
> Give back my soul
> 
> I don't want to breathe... but I don't want to die
> 
> I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
> I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> I can't breathe, I can't fight
> I want to feel like I'm alive
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> 
> I don't want to breathe, I don't want to die
> I can't feel, I'm paralyzed
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!
> I can't breathe, I can't fight
> I want to feel like I'm alive
> I'm not taking this tonight
> Give me back my life!


The lyrics are awesome...unfortunately I can relate to it


----------



## BuriedAlive

The trigger's warm, the chamber is loaded
Lost in the moment 
What went wrong?
There's nothing left, this house has been broken
But still I'm holding, I'm holding on


----------



## Noll

wake me up
only nightmares take me in
through these walls the winter bites
a draft from all sides
why did you not include me on your list?
let me in through the ceiling
white lips kissed


----------



## Estillum

Tonight I bury Old William without remorse,
Because Hell sleeps around and Heaven wants a divorce.
Tonight I burn my bookshelf to be free-
Because even a rebel tradition is slavery.

Tonight I bake my madness a birthday cake-
Because even the insomniacs aren't awake.
Tonight I burn my home while they dove in plays,
So tomorrow I can live like I died yesterday-
Live like I died yesterday

Today a stampede killed Superman,
And Apollo and Dionysus both got hanged.
Today the revolution laughed and spit in my face,
But all-expenses-paid Dada will take its place.

Today the dropouts were smarter than the PhDs-
As they took off with everyone's car without the keys-
Today I bled failure all the way up to the sky-
And I grinned hopelessly as I sit down to die,
As I sit down to die


----------



## uffie

She says she's happy now and that makes him frown,
but ultimately it makes him glad.
He wishes that they had two separate planets.


----------



## jubee

Do you need someone to hide behind?
Well, I don't mind, well, I don't mind
Do you need to be alone to unwind?
Well, that's alright, that's alright

Sure I know it's hard
You know that it's that way for everyone, for everyone
Some things go wrong
Sink so low you even blame the sun

You blame it as the cause
Of the shadows on the wall
They're not as bad as they appear
Could it be that it's the season of the shark?

Do you need someone to help you through?
Well, I don't know, I don't know
Someone to take questions for you
I don't know, I don't know

I want to be
The one to make you feel okay right now, someway, somehow
When I fall short
I sink so low I even blame the clouds

For blocking out the sun
And the shadows on the wall
That's why you feel alone
Could it be that it's the season of the shark?

Please don't be afraid
No matter how much out there scares you so, scares you so
Just look around
If it's not me then someone else you know

You're not alone at all
Ignore the shadows on the wall
They don't mean a thing
Could it be that it's the season, I believe that it's the season of the shark

Could it be that it's the season of the shark?


----------



## Lain

It only hurts just once...
They're only broken bones...
Hide the hate inside...

So I can leave this world behind


----------



## hammerfast

beyond the horizons of the place we lived , when we were young
the grass was greener...


----------



## uffie

I can tell that you don't know me anymore
It's easy to forget, sometimes we just forget
And being on this road is anything but sure
Maybe we'll forget, I hope we don't forget


----------



## Katherine93

Why no one will help me 
I am too dumb I am too smart 
They'll not understand me 
I am lonely 
They'll hate me 
And there is not enough time 
It's too hard to help me 
And god wants me to work 
No resting no lazy 

These excuses how they served me so well 
They've kept me safe 
They've kept me stuck 
They've kept me locked in my own cell 

I'm too far from home 
It takes far too much energy 
And I cannot afford to 
No one will ever see me 

These excuses how they served me so well 
They've kept me safe 
They've kept me stuck 
They've kept me locked in my own cell 

These excuses how they're so familiar 
They've kept me blocked 
They've kept me small 
They've kept me safe in my own shell 

Bringing this into the light 
Shakes their foundation 
And it clears my side 
Now my imagination 
Is the only thing that limits 
The bar that is raised to the heights 

No one can have it all see 
I have to they want me to 
And I can't let them down 
I'll never be happy 

These excuses how they served me so well 
They've kept me safe 
They've kept me stuck
They've kept me locked in my own cell 

These excuses how they're so familiar 
They've kept me blocked
They've kept me small 
They've kept me locked in my own cell


----------



## JohnDoe26

Dodging glances on the train
And I know, I know they've all been talking about me
I can hear them whisper
And it makes me think there must be something wrong with me
Out of all the hours thinking
Somehow I've lost my mind

But I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be


----------



## Tinydancer20

I was looking for a hooker when I found yooooOOOuu


----------



## Estillum

Well you know how, it goes, OH THERES
A lot of people talking **** and a lot of people in business clothes
But they're all *******s and they'll never know
What it's like being alive between money success and being on time

Oh how I wanna be an alcoholic
Drink until the day I die, passing out every night
For falling over, is how I wanna be remembered
Be remembered (Woah ho ho!)

Well I have heard that you have GOTTA HAVE PLANS
And you're nothing if you don't got expensive tie expensive pants
But fancy restaurants and universities don't mean much to me
Cause I'll be out rockin' and livin' out dreams

Oh I'll be havin', acid for dinner
And all the walls cave into one
Then all the werewolves come
Everybody watching me get thinner and thinner
And waste away, and waste away!

Oh how I wanna be, an alcoholic
Drink until the day I die, passin' out every night
For kickin' your *** is how I wanna be remembered 
Be remembered
Be remembered, be remembered


----------



## IveGotToast

How stupid is it? I can't talk about it 
I gotta sing about it and make a record of my heart 
How stupid is it? Won't you give me a minute
Just come up to me and say hello to my heart 
How stupid is it? 
For all I know you want me too 
And maybe you just don't know what to do 
Or maybe you're scared to say: "I'm falling for you"

I wish I could get my head out of the sand 
'Cause I think we'd make a good team 
And you would keep my fingernails clean
But that's just a stupid dream that I won't realize 
'Cause I can't even look in your eyes 
Without shakin', and I ain't fakin' 
I'll bring home the turkey if you bring home the bacon. 

I'm a lot like you so please 
Hello, I'm here, I'm waiting
I think I'd be good for you 
And you'd be good for me


----------



## uffie

But what's creepy
Is how I still think about how my life would be 
If things worked out for you and me
But I'm a flake so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## hammerfast

I'm happy ,
I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine , in a bath
Am I useless?
But not for long my future
is coming...


----------



## DetachedGirl

I'm prisoned, but believing.
Twisting my delusions, best beware.
My peace can be deceiving.
I'm steady in the deep end of despair.
So far away, from safe and sound. I've lost control, I've lost control...


----------



## aaa120

(The Neighbourhood - Afraid. And it's a really cool song too!)

When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might take my place
When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might take my place

Make that money, fake that bunny, ache my tummy
On the fence, all the time
Paint young honey, face so sunny, ain't that funny
All my friends always lie to me
I know they're thinking

You're too mean, I don't like you, **** you anyway
You make me wanna scream at the top of my lungs
It hurts but I won't fight you
You suck anyway
You make me wanna die, right when I

When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might take my place [x3]
When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might end up being me

Keep on dreaming, don't stop giving, fight those demons
Sell your soul, not your whole self
If they see you when you're sleeping, make them leave it
And I can't even see if it's all there anymore so

You're too mean, I don't like you, **** you anyway
You make me wanna scream at the top of my lungs
It hurts but I won't fight you
You suck anyway
You make me wanna die, right when I

When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might take my place [x3]
When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might end up being me

Being me and only me
Feeling scared to breathe
If you leave me then I'll be afraid of everything
That makes me anxious, gives me patience, calms me down
Lets me face this, let me sleep, and when I wake up
Let me breathe

When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might take my place [x3]
When I wake up I'm afraid, somebody else might end up being me


----------



## gamingpup

"A War Inside" By We came as Romans

The devil on my shoulder tells me he's proud of me
That it takes a real man to look out for himself and no one else
I don't want to believe that
But sometimes it's easier to just stay silent

I wish I knew how to speak out
I never had a problem with words
But only when talking to someone else
There's a war inside me that's all my own
And I need to talk like a king to keep myself afloat
But how much longer until everyone knows?

There's a war inside me that's all my own
There's a war inside me that's all my own

I should have started to take my own advice
From the moment that I started giving it
But I can only control what happens from here
And if none of this had happened
Then I couldn't have heard...

The angel on my shoulder tells me he's proud of me
That it takes a real man to live for everyone else before himself
I know I believe it
And it'll never get easier
But it will always be worth it

There's a war inside me that's all my own

I'm still learning to speak out against myself
And stay on the path I truly want to be on
Though I've lost my way more times that I have wished
My heart is constant and willing

I still believe that we were made for more
That what I've been doing lately
This end of depression will be the start of getting back what I have lost
Because I had become conceited
But I'm making it back to where I last left off
And so I've shown you my heart
Will you restore me?



Tbh all the We cam as romans songs spark me as quite social anxiety based songs. (of course thats just me though)


----------



## Bawsome

Mind-signal transmission peaked, distorted, bent, unrestrained
Neuroreceivers shortcircuit. System parameters over-gained
Nervethreads decoding the stream of the reality-inverting revolution
The patterned untruth of non-dream: The closed eye visual delusion


----------



## Estillum

Walk away from the sun, come slowly undone
I can see in your eyes I''ve already won
I could bleed for a smile, I could cry for some fun
Walk away from the sun, and tell everyone

There's so much left in the air
So much to tell from a stare
There's so much left to defend
But I am no fun

So turn away from the ones who hurt everyone
I can tell by your smile you're coming undone
I could bleed for a smile; could die for a gun
Walk away from the sun and kill everyone

So tiny dancer beware, we're medicated and scared
This smile is so hard to wear, but I have no gun

So turn away from the ones who hurt everyone
I can tell by your smile you're coming undone
I could bleed for a smile; could die for a gun
Walk away from the sun and kill everyone

And you're fading with every day
(you could've been the next one, should've been enough for me)
You're fading with every day
(you could've been the next one, should've been enough for me)
You're fading with every day
(you could've been the next one, should've been enough for me)
And you're fading with every day... whoa

There's so much left in the air
So much to tell from your stare
There's so much left to defend
But I am no fun


----------



## CWe

Where is da bud, where is da bud!


----------



## MrSokols

Hey you, with your ear against the wall


Waiting for someone to call out
Would you touch me?

Hey you, would you help me to carry the stone?

Open your heart, I'm coming home.


But it was only fantasy.

The wall was too high,

As you can see.

No matter how he tried,

He could not break free.

And the worms ate into his brain.


----------



## inerameia

What if all the world you think you know is an elaborate dream? If you look at your reflection, is it all you wanna be? What if all the world's inside your head? Just creations of your own. And you're really all alone.


----------



## Lain

Weep not for roads untraveled
Weep not for paths left alone
'Cause beyond every bend
Is a long blinding end
It's the worst kind of pain
I've known​


----------



## Kalliber

Who made king of anything?


----------



## AceEmoKid

like my dreams are a tent I'm turning inside out 
the pattern made of happier times becomes plain and boring again 
just like paper rots and turns yellow 
all my words freeze up inside this machine

knock knock knock 
embracing a silent space, 
hitting the walls uselessly, 
leaving everything unsaid

knock knock knock 
embracing the pitch black night sky, 
traveling into the boundless universe... 
welcome to loneliness 
loneliness... loneliness

at the city left at the bottom of the sea 
your smile disappears into a green shadow 
you speak to me only of regrets 
like Othello, while breaking up light

knock knock knock 
overflowing with the heartbreak of our fantasies 
a flood in my mouth and ears and eyes; 
the all-pervasive media is soaked up by my brain

knock knock knock 
because of the loss of gravity 
I realize my empty uselessness... 
welcome to loneliness 
loneliness... loneliness


----------



## uffie

I’m terrified like a kid in the sixties,
Staring at the sky waiting for the bomb to fall.
It’s all a lie, what they say about stability.
It scares me sometimes,
The emptiness I see in my eyes.
All the kid’s names I’ve ever liked are tied to tragedy
And I don’t want my children growing up to be anything like me.


----------



## Estillum

Your world is an ashtray:
We burn and coil like cigarettes,
The more you cry your ashes turn to mud.
It's the nature of the leeches, the virgin's
Feeling cheated-
You've only spent a second of your life.
My world is unaffected, there is an exit here.
I say it is and then it's true,
There is a dream inside a dream,
I'm wide awake the more I sleep,
You'll understand when I'm dead.

I went to god just to see, and I was looking at me
Saw heaven and hell were lies-
When I'm god everyone-
DIES! -Scar/can you feel my power?!
Shoot here and the world gets smaller,
Scar/scar/can you feel my power?!
One shot and the world gets *smaller!*


----------



## another1

But never have I been a blue calm sea
I have always been a storm

Always been a storm
Oh, always been a storm
I have always been a storm


----------



## Estillum

There's a hole in the world like a great black pit
And it's filled with people who are filled with **it
And the vermin of the world inhabit it.
But not for long...

They all deserve to die.
Tell you why, Mrs. Lovett, tell you why.
Because in all of the whole human race
Mrs. Lovett, there are two kinds of men and only two
There's the one who stays put in his proper place
And the one with his foot in the other one's face
Look at me, Mrs Lovett, look at you.

We all deserve to die
Tell you why, Mrs. Lovett, tell you why.
Because the lives of the wicked should be made brief
For the rest of us death will be a relief
We all deserve to die.


----------



## uffie

I get lost sometimes
Another year flies by
But I know if I try
Memories of the light in your eyes
Can take me back in time


----------



## Estillum

I want freedom, not a boss that comes in a forty ounce bottle of anything or taped scotch paper. 
I eat meat and drive trucks and shoot guns and don't trust in the federal government to solve our problems. You might think I'm joking, but I'm not a republican, Call me when your president pulls out of Afghanistan, because that's the day I'll get a cell phone number, and you can call and leave a message on voice mail that day.

I fell asleep smoking so I'd wake up on fire, because that might get me out of bed for a while and back into battle with the things that I breathe, and the holes in my arms, and the way that I think. And if freedom is doing what I want, well that means i gotta know what is, not just what it isn't. So I'll dig up the dirt and I'll throw down some seeds, because the world needs more spinach, not more mother****ers like me.


----------



## sliplikespace

Forget the horror here
Forget the horror here
Leave it all down here
It's future rust and it's future dust

I'm the fury in your head
I'm the fury in your bed
I'm the ghost in the back of your head
'Cause I am


----------



## The Enemy Within

She sits alone, an empty stare
A mother's face she wears
Where did she go wrong,
the fight is gone
Lord help this broken home
Hey, mother, father, sister
Hey, come back, tryin', believein'
Hey, mother, father, dreamer
Don't you know that I'm alive for you
I'm your sevenths son
*And when lightin' strikes the family*
* Have faith, believe.*
With dreams he tried, lost his pride
He drinks his life away
One photograph, in broken glass
It should not end this way.
Through bitter tears
And wounded years, those ties
of blood were strong
So much to say, those yesterdays
So now don't you turn away.

Hey, mother, father, sister
Hey, come back, tryin', believein'
Hey, mother, father, dreamer
Don't you know that I'm alive for you
I'm your sevenths son
*And when lightin' strikes the family*
* Have faith, believe.*


----------



## sliplikespace

I'll devise the best disguise
A brand new look and take them by surprise
They'll never guess what's not inside

I'll express myself with ease
With confidence and character complete
With fingers crossed they'll talk to me


----------



## RelinquishedHell

On hopeless days I sit and justify
A wholesome life, of which I'm so deprived
I hope and pray, that I won't stay around
Too long to stain 'cause I am nothing


----------



## aquilla

Everything that I said I'd do 
Like make the world brand new
And take the time for you
I just got lost and slept right through the dawn 
And the world spins madly on

I let the day go by 
I always say goodbye
I watch the stars from my window sill 
The whole world is moving and I'm standing still


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"you should have been nice to me"


----------



## Lain

It’s like I'm in this dirt, digging up old hurt
Tried everything to get my mind off you, it won’t work
All it takes is one song on the radio you’re right back on it
Reminding me all over again how you ****ing just brushed me off
And left me so burnt, spent a lot of time trying to soul search
Maybe I needed to grow up a little first
Well, looks like I hit a growth spurt
But I am coming for closure
Don’t suppose an explanation I’m owed for
The way that you turned your back on me
Just when I may have needed you most
Oh, you thought it was over
You can just close the chapter
And go about your life, like it was nothing
You ruined mine, but you seem to be doing fine
I’d never recovered but tonight I betcha that whatcha
'bout to go through’s tougher than anything I ever have suffered
Can’t think of a better way to define poetic justice
Can I hold grudges, mind is saying: "let it go, **** this"
Heart is saying: "I will once I bury this ***** alive
Hide the shovel and then drive off in the sunset"


----------



## aquilla

No amount of coffee, no amount of crying
No amount of whiskey, no amount of wine
No, no, no, no, no
Nothing else will do
I've gotta have you, I've gotta have you

I see it all through a telescope: guitar, suitcase, and a warm coat
Lying in the back of the blue boat, humming a tune...hmmmmmmm


It is clear that the Weepies(isn't this band's name completely lovely? ) always know exactly how I feel.


----------



## Estillum

You told me that your 20 years have gone by much too fast
And you've been hoping this year will be better than the last
You said you've been waging a war against the loneliest of nights
With the strongest drinks and longest lines
It's not that big of a surprise
That you're feeling more dead than alive
You're feeling more dead than alive

So I'll let you know
If you need, somewhere to go
I'll be listening when you call
And I'll be there if you fall off
If you need someone to believe in you,
I'll let you know I will

You said the hole in your head has gotten bigger than the hole that's in your chest
And you're stuck between the past and the present tense
You said you've been waging a war against so many years of lies
With stronger drinks and longer lines
It's not that big a surprise
That you're feeling more dead than alive
You're feeling more dead than alive

So I'll let you know
If you need, somewhere to go
I'll be listening when you call
And I'll be there if you fall off
If you need someone to believe in,
I'll let you know I will


----------



## anyoldkindofday

said "I love you"
She began to cry
She said she needed a friend
I said "I'll try"
Soon we'd say nothing
Somehow I never wondered why

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone

I'd loved her always
She didn't know
I tried patience
Let a friendship grow
I tried to keep her
That's what made her go

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone

Beauty and the beast
Was how it seemed to be
A love like hers
Ain't meant for guys like me
Some call me crazy
Some politely call me free

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone
I'm alone
So alone
Alone

I'm trying to forget you but it just won't work
Think I'm losing my mind, think I'm going berserk
I love you with a passion that you just don't know
And I kinda wish right now that I was telling you so

I could rant, rave, or play some little game
But when I look into your eyes, it all seems the same
That you weren't meant for me and that's a sad but true fact
Now I don't care how I look and don't care how I act
'Cause you set me free, I'm a man among men
But when I think of what I missed it starts all again

Now alone in the darkness of each new day
My heart is on its own
I wanna rip it from my chest and throw it away
Watch this bass man take me home

I guess some day
Love will soon be here
And maybe then
I'll see things more clear
I guess I got excited
'Cause it felt so near

And you see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone

But I know I'd give my life
Just to hold her now
And who knows
I might see her around
Hopes can always go up
Tears can only come down

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
Alone, alone, alone

I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone

I'm alone
I'm alone
My heart's alone


----------



## Estillum

I'm not afraid of standing still
I'm just afraid of being bored
I'm not afraid of speaking my mind
I'm just afraid of being ignored

I'm not afraid of feeling
and I'm not afraid of trying
I'm just afraid of losing
And I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

I'm not afraid of being sick
I'm more afraid of being well
I'm not afraid
Put the gun in my hand
I'm just afraid it will hurt like (hurt like) hell

I'm not afraid of screaming
and I'm not afraid of crying
I'm just afraid of forgetting
And I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

Fear of
Fear of
Fear of
Fear of

I'm not afraid of looking ugly
I couldn't care what they say
I'm not afraid of happy endings
I'm just afraid my life won't work that way

I'm not afraid of forgiveness
I absolve you everything
I'm not afraid of lying...
But I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you all I do is sit and think about you
Without you yes I...


----------



## aquilla

Let's forget about the tongue-tied lightning
Let's undress just like cross-eyed strangers
This is not a joke, so please stop smiling
What was I thinking when I said it didn't hurt?

I want to glide through those brown eyes dreaming
Take it from the inside, baby hold on tight
You were so right when you said that I've been drinking
What was I thinking when I said good night?

I'd always thought that if I held you tightly
You'd always love me like you did back then
Then I fell asleep and the city kept blinking
What was I thinking when I let you back in?

I am trying to break your heart
I am trying to break your heart
But still I'd be lying if I said it wasn't easy
I am trying to break your heart


----------



## lisbeth




----------



## monotonous

I'm suicidal, so don't stand near me


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## aquilla

We sure are cute for two ugly people
I don't see what anyone can see, in anyone else
But you

The pebbles forgive me, the trees forgive me
So why can't, you forgive me?
I don't see what anyone can see, in anyone else
But you



You, someone's overly sentimental today.


----------



## monotonous

lord, i'm doing all i can, to be a better man


----------



## AshleyAnn

I know it's over by The Smiths <3 
"Oh mother, I can feel the soil falling over my head
And as I climb into an empty bed
Oh well, enough said
I know it's over still I cling
I don't know where else I can go"

"If you're so funny
Then why are you on your own tonight?
And if you're so clever
Then why are you on your own tonight?
If you're so very entertaining
Then why are you on your own tonight?
If you're so very good looking
Why do you sleep alone tonight?
I know because tonight is just like any other night
That's why you're on your own tonight
With your triumphs and your charms
While they are in each other's arms"​


----------



## Nefury

AshleyAnn said:


> I know it's over by The Smiths <3
> "Oh mother, I can feel the soil falling over my head
> And as I climb into an empty bed
> Oh well, enough said
> I know it's over still I cling
> I don't know where else I can go"
> 
> "If you're so funny
> Then why are you on your own tonight?
> And if you're so clever
> Then why are you on your own tonight?
> If you're so very entertaining
> Then why are you on your own tonight?
> If you're so very good looking
> Why do you sleep alone tonight?
> I know because tonight is just like any other night
> That's why you're on your own tonight
> With your triumphs and your charms
> While they are in each other's arms"​


gets me every time


----------



## The Islander

How can you "just be yourself"
When you don't know who you are?
Stop saying "I know how you feel"
How could anyone know how another feels?


----------



## misspeachy

Don't look ahead there's stormy weather, another road block in our way, but if we go we go together blablabla!


----------



## TenYears

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

_[Chorus:]_
When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face - it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice - it chased away all the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

_[Chorus]_

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along

_[Chorus]_

...me, me, me.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## buffydawn

Imagine Dragons Hear Me


Try to hear my voice, you can leave.. now its your choice
maybe if I fall asleep I won't breathe right, maybe if I leave tonight I won't come back
I said it before I won't say it again love is a game to you its not pretend maybe if I fall
asleep I won't breathe right

can nobody hear me I got a lot that's on my mind, I cannot breathe, can you hear it to

you kiss and you kiss and you love and you love you got a history list and the rest is 
above and if your worn then you can't relate to me
from the floor to the floor and the sky to the sky you've got to love and adore and the 
rest is a lie, if your warm than you can't relate to me

I said it before I won't say it again love is a game to you its not pretend maybe if I fall asleep I won't breath right right right

can nobody hear me? I got a lot that's on my mind, I cannot breath, can you hear it to?

leave your shoes at the door baby I am all you adore lately come with me and we will run away

can nobody hear me I got a lot that's on my mind I cannot breath can you hear it to 
can nobody hear me I got a lot that's on my mind I cannot breath can you hear it to?


----------



## baseballdude

I need your light, in my life. (I Have Nothing, Noah & The Whale)


----------



## Euripides

AshleyAnn said:


> I know it's over by The Smiths <3
> "Oh mother, I can feel the soil falling over my head
> And as I climb into an empty bed
> Oh well, enough said
> I know it's over still I cling
> I don't know where else I can go"
> 
> "If you're so funny
> Then why are you on your own tonight?
> And if you're so clever
> Then why are you on your own tonight?
> If you're so very entertaining
> Then why are you on your own tonight?
> If you're so very good looking
> Why do you sleep alone tonight?
> I know because tonight is just like any other night
> That's why you're on your own tonight
> With your triumphs and your charms
> While they are in each other's arms"​


The Smiths <3 (boo Morrissey though)

Black Water - Timber Timbre

I found empathy from madness
deliverance from malaise
my heart it is filled with gladness
at the only spirit that I crave

all I need is some sunshine
all I need..
all I need is some sunshine
all I need...

but I want good a thing
want a good thing...​


----------



## sliplikespace

_Metric - Blindness_

Send us a blindfold, send us a blade
Tell the survivors help is on the way
I was a blind fool, never complained
All the survivors singing in the rain
I was the one with the world at my feet
Got us a battle, leave it up to me

Find us a trap door, find us a plane
Tell the survivors help is on the way
I was a blind fool, never complained
All the survivors singing in the rain
I was the one with the world at my feet
Got us a battle, leave it up to me

What it is and where it stops nobody knows
You gave me a life I never chose
I wanna leave but the world won't let me go
Wanna leave but the world won't let me go

I was the one with the world at my feet
Got us a battle, leave it up to me
Leave it up to me​


----------



## aquilla

Let's dance to Joy Division,
And celebrate the irony,
Everything is going wrong,
But we're so happy.
Let's dance to Joy Division,
And raise our glass to the ceiling,
'Cause this could all go so wrong,
But we're so happy,
Yeah we're so happy.


----------



## error404

I noticed tonight that the world has been turning
While I've been stuck here withering away


----------



## AceEmoKid

it gets all in the way, the pit in my throat
this isn't the adulthood i thought i wrote
and i never see your face, but i just might be okay
because i have no eyes, i have no love, i have no hope

and it is not a matter of
if you love me
and it is only a matter of 
my fix


----------



## monotonous

Catch me
I'm fallin out flat
Yo I'm ruined and breathin in sewer stench
No one give a **** about me
I leaned to like it like that


----------



## Euripides

Timber Timbre - Demon Host

Death she must have been your will
A bone beneath the reaper's veil
With your voice my belly sunk
And I began to feel so drunk
Candle candle on my clock
Oh lord I must have heard you knock me out of bed
As the flames licked my head and my lungs filled up black in their tiny little shack
It was real and I repent
All those messages you sent clear as day, but in the night
Oh I couldn't get it right
Here is a church and here is a steeple
Open the doors there are the people
And all their little hearts at ease
For another week's disease
And eagle eagle towel and scream
I never once left in between
I was on the fence and I never wanted your two cents
Down my throat in the pit, with my head upon the spit
Oh reverend please can I chew your ear? I have become what I most fear
And I know there's no such thing as ghosts but I have seen the demon host&#8230;​


----------



## AshleyAnn

Euripides said:


> The Smiths <3 (boo Morrissey though)
> 
> Black Water - Timber Timbre
> 
> I found empathy from madness
> deliverance from malaise
> my heart it is filled with gladness
> at the only spirit that I crave
> 
> all I need is some sunshine
> all I need..
> all I need is some sunshine
> all I need...
> 
> but I want good a thing
> want a good thing...​


I love that song


----------



## Euripides

AshleyAnn said:


> I love that song


What? Another person who actually heard of Timber Timbre? Where have you been hiding all my music obsessive life? Good on ya. :yes


----------



## error404

_I didn't go to work for a month_ 
_I didn't leave my bed for eight days straight_
_I haven't hung out with anyone_
_Because if I did, I'd have nothing to say_
_I didn't feel angry or depressed_
_I didn't feel anything at all_
_I didn't want to go to bed_
_And I didn't want to stay up late_


----------



## monotonous

It's been a while but 
I been back to my home, to my homeland
And this be what's going on
Man it feels good to be back at home (back at home)
It's been a decade and a journey all along
I was fourteen when I first left Philippines
Been away half my life and it felt like a dream
To be next to my mom with her home cooked meal
Man I felt complete, my emotions I feel
Now life has changed for me in the U.S.
But back at home man, life was a mess
I guess sometimes the life stresses get you down
On your knees
Oh brother wish I could have helped you out


----------



## monotonous

Listen closely yo, I got a story to tell
A version of my ghetto where life felt for real
Some would call it hell, but to me it was heaven
God gave me the grace, amazin' ways of living
How would you feel if you had to catch your meal?
Build a hut to live and to eat and chill in
Having to pump the water outta the ground
The way we put it down utilizing what is around
Like land for farming, river for fishing
Everyone helpin' each other whenever they can
We makin' it happen, from nothin' to somethin'
That's how we be survivin' back in my homeland


----------



## Euripides

Joy Division - Isolation

In fear every day, every evening,
He calls her aloud from above,
Carefully watched for a reason,
Painstaking devotion and love,
Surrendered to self preservation,
From others who care for themselves.
A blindness that touches perfection,
But hurts just like anything else.

Isolation, isolation, isolation.

Mother I tried please believe me,
I'm doing the best that I can.
I'm ashamed of the things I've been put through,
I'm ashamed of the person I am.

Isolation, isolation, isolation.

But if you could just see the beauty,
These things I could never describe,
These pleasures a wayward distraction,
This is my one lucky prize.

Isolation, isolation, isolation, isolation, isolation.​


----------



## inerameia

I hate myself and want to die


----------



## monotonous

Haha haha haha haha
Haha haha haha haha ha

Feel good
Feel good
Feel good
Feel good
Feel good

Feel good
Feel good
Feel good
Feel good


----------



## monotonous

Cause they know, and so do I
The high road is hard to find
A detour in your new life
Tell all of your friends goodbye

It's too late to change your mind
You let loss be your guide


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

I declare I don't care no more
I'm burning up and out and growing bored
In my smoked out boring room
My hair is shagging in my eyes
Dragging my feet to hit the street tonight
To drive along these **** town lights

I'm not growing up
I'm just burning out
And I stepped in line
to walk amongst the dead

Apathy has rained on me
Now I'm feeling like a soggy dream
So close to drowning but I don't mind
I've lived inside this mental cave
Throw my emotions in the grave
Hell, who needs them anyway

I'm not growing up
I'm just burning out
And I stepped in line
to walk amongst the dead


----------



## monotonous

Maybe I should kill myself


----------



## Estillum

If you've been kicked in or abused or mistreated or misused. 
You were told there was nowhere to go but up for you. 
If you've been hurt or you've been betrayed. 
If you've been ****ed or you've been displaced. 
Then you were told it's probably been your fault anyway. 
But when your Hustler subscription or your Xanax prescription make you feel lonelier instead. 
You don't want to hear about all the starving children. 
You don't want to be told it's all in your head. 
Cus if it's all in your head, that's terrible.

I saw a junkie laying in a puddle of his own blood last week, 
I saw a cyclist get hit by a car. 
I saw a homeless guy chug a bottle of mouthwash on Christmas eve. 
No, you can never fall to far. 
You can by a Salad Glove and you can by an iPod. 
You can sell that **** to Bookmans when your wife dies and you lose your job 
..and you can hope it gets better and you can follow your dreams 
but hope is for presidents and dreams are for people who are sleeping.

My friend Erin says it best, "we're all two or three bad decisions away 
from becoming the ones we fear and pity" 
and Tony says it's important to bear some witness when you can 
and that's not hard to do in the city that I live in. 
You don't have it any better and you don't have it any worse. 
You're an irreplaceable human soul with your own understanding of what it means to suffer. 
And that's a huge ****ing bummer.​


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So when you let me in
You let me justify my own reward
You put your hands on me
And I learn the words I didn't know before

I am ice
I am clear
Let the world be cold
Our deliberation
Pass them on
Let it show
Let the words come slow
Your constant incantation

Repeating cycle of light / no light
There's nothing in the airspace
There's no one in the airspace
Repeating cycle of love / no love


----------



## error404

I got wiring loose inside my head
I got books that I never ever read
I got secrets in my garden shed
I got a scar where all my urges bled
I got people underneath my bed
I got a place where all my dreams are dead​


----------



## inerameia

Mary Jane, Mary Jane

I'm in love with Mary Jane.
She's my main thing.
She makes me feel alright.
She makes my heart sing.
And when I'm feeling low,
She comes as no surprise.
Turns me on with her love.
Takes me to paradise.

Do you love me, Mary Jane?
Yeah. Whoa-oh-oh.
Do ya? Do ya? Do ya? Do ya? Do ya? Do ya?
Now do you think you love me Mary Jane.
Don't you play no games.


----------



## aquilla

But if the silence takes you then I hope it takes me too.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"All of our kisses must come to an end sometime, but it is always your lips pulling away from mine"


----------



## Idontgetit

"The child is grown, 
The dream is gone."


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"I just want to say..... I haven't been away.
I am still right here, where I always was.
So one day, if you're bored, by all means call me.
Because you can do, but only if you want to"


----------



## lisbeth

Not song lyrics, but a quote I found in a junk email from Goodreads:

"Kindred spirits are not so scarce as I used to think. It’s splendid to find out there are so many of them in the world." - L.M. Montgomery


----------



## dal user

Things get severe for everbody, everywhere.
Why do bad things happen to good people.
Seems life is just a constant war between good and evil.

from gang starrs track called 'moment of truth'


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Another day, paints on the face
That they expect to see
It's not all I want, but it's all I've got
To make this world believe
Nothing's wrong with me

I'm an artist of emotion
A master of deceit
And the many faces I portray
Are nothing at all like me
How I long to be free

From this never ending maze
Oh my head's in a daze
Every time I think
From this overplayed charade
Oh my heart's gonna fade
And I can't go on

It's a tug of war, each moment
To hide this pain inside
Or to open up and spill this cup
Of feelings that I hide
But what will people do?
And what will people say?
When they hear the truth will they turn and run away?
Will they throw a stone or lend a shoulder to lean on?

It's not fair, I can't take this anymore
All these tears have drifted me to shore
Is there hope for someone just like me?


----------



## aquilla

Now I
I want to know
What it took to leave me
Now I
I want to know
How would you fall
How would you

Even now as I lay
There's a space you used to take
If I'd have known
What we made
Would be gone like yesterday
I'd have loved
You with grace
I'd have fought the darkness away
All your lies
Showed my way
Now I'm lost between the faces


----------



## Morgenstern

_Maybe I didn't love you
Quite as often as I could have
And maybe I didn't treat you
Quite as good as I should have
If I made you feel second best
Girl I'm sorry I was blind

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

And maybe I didn't hold you
All those lonely, lonely times
And I guess I never told you
I'm so happy that you're mine
Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time

But you were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Tell me
tell me that your sweet love hasn't died
And give me
Give me one more chance
To keep you satisfied
I'll keep you satisfied

Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time

But you were always on my mind
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind_


----------



## Derailing

I'm sick of waking up alone,
I'm sick of waiting by the phone,
I'm tired of throwing sticks and stones...


----------



## blue2

late at night, 
a big old house get's lonely
I guess every form of refuge has it's price

she get's up and pour's herself a strong one
and stare's out at the star's up in the sky
another night it's gonna be a long one
she draw's the shade
and hang's her head to cry
she wonder's how it ever got this crazy

did she get tired 
or did she just get lazy
she's so far gone
she feel's just like a fool......................various line's from lying eye's by the eagle's


----------



## Morgenstern

_Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my Father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So Don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be OK.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye_


----------



## Euripides

Epilogue
or, Sylvia Alive In Nightmares - The Antlers

_In a nightmare, I am falling from the ceiling into bed beside you. You're asleep, I'm screaming, shoving you to try to wake you up. And like before, you've got no interest in the life you live when you're awake. Your dreams still follow story-lines, like fictions you would make.

So I lie down against your back, until we're both back in the hospital. But now it's not a cancer ward, we're sleeping in the morgue. Men and women in blue and white, they are singing all around you, with heavy shovels holding earth. You're being buried to your neck. In that hospital bed, being buried quite alive now. I'm trying to dig you out but all you want is to be buried there together.

You're screaming, and cursing, and angry, and hurting me, and then smiling, and crying, apologizing.

I've woken up, I'm in our bed, but there's no breathing body there beside me. Someone must have taken you while I was stuck asleep. But I know better as my eyes adjust. You've been gone for quite awhile now, and I don't work there in the hospital (they had to let me go.)

When I try to move my arms sometimes, they weigh too much to lift. I think you buried me awake (my one and only parting gift.) But you return to me at night, just when I think I may have fallen asleep. Your face is up against mine, and I'm too terrified to speak._​


----------



## baseballdude

Feeling like a mixture of these two gems today;

Sting - Every Breath You Take

Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you

Every single day
Every word you say
Every game you play
Every night you stay
I'll be watching you

O can't you see
You belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake
Every claim you stake
I'll be watching you

Since you've gone I been lost without a trace
I dream at night I can only see your face
I look around but it's you I can't replace
I feel so cold and I long for your embrace
I keep crying baby, baby please

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake
Every claim you stake
I'll be watching you

Weezer - Only In Dreams

You can't resist her
She's in your bones
She is your marrow
And your ride home

You can't avoid her
She's in the air
In between molecules
Of oxygen and carbon dioxide

Only in dreams
We see what it means
Reach out our hands
Hold on to hers
But when we wake
It's all been erased
And so it seems
Only in dreams

You walk up to her
Ask her to dance
She says "Hey baby
I just might take the chance"

You say "It's a good thing
That you float in the air
That way there's no way
I will crush your pretty toenails into a thousand pieces"

Only in dreams
We see what it means
Reach out our hands
Hold on to hers
But when we wake
It's all been erased
And so it seems
Only in dreams


----------



## vanilla90

Pianos Become the Teeth - Good Times

Now i'm just worn out, and i'll ache like this forever I think,
These shoddy drapes refuse to keep the cold out
And this damn body can't keep the warmth in,
I'm watching my hairline recede, I'm drinking fatigue, I'm fighting heredity

I see less of who I love the most, time's getting away,
And we're so slow to say how fast it goes,
I'm just looking for what's coming, what's built in the blood
But I've never been that sure of anything anyway

And I don't want to heal, I'm just about the perfect amount to look how I feel
And I think about you laying there, waiting for her to get back,
I think about your last 3 breaths and I wonder if you knew, 
I think about letting you go

And I guess that's life.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Don't you get sick of only hearing your own voice?
Talk like you're so damn tough but you're just a little boy.
You like to think you've broke the mold but now I'm sure,
You'll crack just like the rest when I break your ****ing jaw.


----------



## Euripides

*I*

_When I was checking vitals I suggested a smile. You didn't talk for awhile, you were freezing. You said you hated my tone, it made you feel so alone, and so you told me I ought to be leaving. But something kept me standing by that hospital bed, I should have quit, but instead I took care of you. You made me sleep and uneven, and I didn't believe them when they told me that there was no saving you._

*II*

_"Please, curtains in. Start us off&#8230; You swing first. Sorry. I don't know what I said, but you're crying now again, and that only makes it worse. Let me do my job. Let me do my job."

"Sylvia, get your head out of the oven. Go back to screaming and cursing, remind me again how everyone betrayed you. Sylvia, get your head out of the covers. Let me take your temperature, you can throw the thermometer right back at me, if that's what you want to do, okay?"

"Please, please calm down. Steady out, I'm terrified. Sorry. I want us to ally, But you swing on little knives. They're only sharp on one side. Let me do my job. Let me do my job."

"Sylvia, can't you see what you are doing? Can't you see I'm scared to speak, and I hate my voice 'cause it only makes you angry. Sylvia, I only talk when you are sleeping. That's when I tell you everything, And I imagine that somehow you're going to hear me&#8230;"_

*III*

_Little porcelain figurines, glass bullets you shoot at the wall. Threats of castration for crimes you imagine when I miss your call. With the bite of the teeth of that ring on my finger, I'm bound to your bedside, your eulogy singer. I'd happily take all those bullets inside you and put them inside of myself.

"Someone, oh anyone, Tell me how to stop this. She's screaming, expiring, and I'm her only witness. I'm freezing, infected, and rigid in that room inside her. No one's gonna come as long as I lay still in bed beside her."_
​


----------



## uffie

if you ran to the end of the earth
i would catch you and you would be safe
if you fell down the well
i would bring you a rope and take all the pain
all the pain, all the pain
that you hide from me everyday
if youre missing i will run away
i will build a path to you
if you're missing i will run away
because I find myself in you


----------



## Zerix

:blank


----------



## hammerfast

You're so selfish !
You making me want to end this
You're like shellfish 
You making me want to end this


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I should be over all the butterflies
But I'm into you

After all this time
I'm still into you


----------



## ourwater

With the lights out, it's less dangerous


----------



## uffie

He said, “I miss you so much” 
She said, “I miss you too”… 
“We were so stupid for being apart, 
What the **** did we do?


----------



## Katherine93

How can I sleep if I don't have dreams?
I just have nightmares
How can it be?
I still believe something is out there

Some part of me feels a little bit naked and empty
I'm stuck underneath a few dirty old blankets to comfort me


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Nevermind there's nothing I can do. Bet your life there's something killing you.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Don’t fall asleep
I'm yours to keep
And from here on in
I’m giving it everything, ‘cause
Nothing compares to what we share
I don’t have a care in the world
‘Cause even if it all came crashing down
As long as you’re around
I’ll be safe and sound


----------



## another1

I have nothing left
and all I feel is this cruel wanting


----------



## Derailing

I've seen your eyes in a million faces.
What else could I ever see but you?...

Tell me your heart is the only answer.
Tell me that you're feeling this way too...

Tell me the only that you've been missing,
is the one missing you.

I never thought I'd run, but I made a mistake...
So let me come back to you.

(Tell me I'm not crazy, only in love...)


----------



## mattiemoocow

_"Get these left handed lovers out of your way,
They look hopeful but you, you should not stay.
If you want me to break down and give you the keys,
I can do that but I can't let you leave.

Oh, please don't go.
I want you so.
I can't let go.
For I lose control."_


----------



## inerameia

I swear I'll let you know when the pain stops
For now I need to run to to any place the train stops
And everybody wanna talk to me about some business ****
Never really listening, couldn't get real interested
My days get darker, so the haze get sparked up
All this hate, sound the same when my name get brought up


----------



## uffie

Forever is a long time
But I wouldn't mind spending it by your side
Tell me everyday I get to wake up to that smile
I wouldn't mind it at all


----------



## Elad

But it all was bull****.
It was a goddamn joke.
And when I think of you Linda,
I hope you ****ing choke.

I hope you're glad with what you've done to me.
I lay in bed all day long feeling melancholy.
You left me here all alone, tears running constantly.

Oh somebody kill me please,
somebody kill me plee-ase,
I'm on my knees,
pretty pretty please kill me.

I want to die.
Put a bullet in my head.


----------



## renegade disaster

you think that i'm strong, you're wrong, you're wroooonnggg. 

(about the only time you'll ever see me quote robbie williams in a positive way)


----------



## bracelets91

BRAND NEW - DAISY

And we sing this morning that wonderful and grand old message.
I don't know about you but I never get tired of it
Number 99, Just As I Am.

I'm a mountain that has been moved
I'm a river that is all dried up
I'm an ocean nothing floats on
I'm a sky that nothing wants to fly in
I'm a sun that doesn't burn hot
I'm a moon that never shows its face
I'm a mouth that doesn't smile
I'm a word that no one ever wants to say

I don't wanna be,
He wasn't finding anybody when he was on the shelf
I saw him in my dream

I'm a mountain that has been moved
I'm a fugitive that has no legs to run
I'm a preacher with no pulpit
Spewing a sermon that goes on and on

Well if we take all these things and we bury them fast
And we'll pray that they turn into seeds, to roots and then grass
It'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way
Or if the sky opened up and started pouring rain
Like he knew it was time to start things over again
It'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way

Well if we take all these things and we bury them fast
And we'll pray that they turn into seeds, to roots and then grass
It'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way
Or if the sky opened up and started pouring rain
Like he knew it was time to start things over again
It'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way


----------



## uffie

Sweep me away
I need to feel my hands on your face
Take me, let's run away, run away, run away
I'll be your runaway, runaway, runaway


----------



## BuzzAldrin

So long, so long
To feeling second rate
Low like the lights on a dim lit street
The stars in your eyes
Have set me free


----------



## The Enemy Within

You go down the pub 
You wear make up 
And old dads trousers 
Why don't you tidy up 
You talk like a docker but you act like a queer 
You drink champagne then complain it's too dear 
You try so hard not to follow any trends 
Then you cry in your beer and say you've got no friends 
But is it any wonder that you've got no friends 
But it's not the make up 
Or the way you dress 
It's not your appearance, that they all detest 
It's not your manners, that you gotta improve 
ooooo--it's your attitude. 
Chorus 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
Take off your head phones 
Hear what's going on 
You can't live in a time zone 
You've gotta move on 
But before you get there 
There's one thing you've gotta do 
Oh change your attitude 
It's your attitude 
It's your attitude 
Chorus 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
The '80s are here, I know cuz I'm staring right at them 
But you're still waiting for 1960 to happen 
You might have the illness, but you've got the cure 
You've got the answer, you will endure 
You're the only person that's gonna pull you through 
Ooh, with your attitude 
Chorus 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
You gotta learn to be positive, it's your only chance 
You mustn't be so defensive, you gotta join in the dance 
But it isn't your dancing that you've gotta improve 
Ooh, it's your attitude. 
Chorus 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
Attitude, Oo Oo Oo 
Your attitude 
It's all the music 
It's all in your brain 
You've used all the old licks 
Now it's all gotta change. 
Change your attitude 
It's your attitude 
Attitude


----------



## mattiemoocow

_That boy, take me away, into the night
Out of the hum of the street lights and into a forest.
I'll do whatever you say to me in the dark
Scared I'll be torn apart by a wolf in mask of a familiar name on a birthday card.

Blow out all the candles, blow out all the candles
"You're too old to be so shy," he says to me so I stay the night.
Just a young heart confusing my mind, but we're both in silence.
Wide-eyed like we're in a crime scene.

Well I have brittle bones, it seems
I bite my tongue and torch my dreams.
I have a little voice to speak with
And a mind of thoughts and secrets.
Things cannot be reversed, we learn from the times we are cursed.
Things cannot be reversed, we learn from the ones we fear the worst
And learn from the ones we hate the most.

Cause we both know I'll never be your lover;
I only bring the heat.
Company under covers;
Filling space in your sheets._


----------



## mattiemoocow

bracelets91 said:


> brand new - daisy
> 
> and we sing this morning that wonderful and grand old message.
> I don't know about you but i never get tired of it
> number 99, just as i am.
> 
> I'm a mountain that has been moved
> i'm a river that is all dried up
> i'm an ocean nothing floats on
> i'm a sky that nothing wants to fly in
> i'm a sun that doesn't burn hot
> i'm a moon that never shows its face
> i'm a mouth that doesn't smile
> i'm a word that no one ever wants to say
> 
> i don't wanna be,
> he wasn't finding anybody when he was on the shelf
> i saw him in my dream
> 
> i'm a mountain that has been moved
> i'm a fugitive that has no legs to run
> i'm a preacher with no pulpit
> spewing a sermon that goes on and on
> 
> well if we take all these things and we bury them fast
> and we'll pray that they turn into seeds, to roots and then grass
> it'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way
> or if the sky opened up and started pouring rain
> like he knew it was time to start things over again
> it'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way
> 
> well if we take all these things and we bury them fast
> and we'll pray that they turn into seeds, to roots and then grass
> it'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way
> or if the sky opened up and started pouring rain
> like he knew it was time to start things over again
> it'd be all right, it's all right, it'd be easier that way


i loveeee brand new!


----------



## BuzzAldrin

How does it feel to know you're everything I need 
The butterflies in my stomach 
They could bring me to my knees


----------



## SunshineSam218

I will wander 'til the end of time, torn away from you.

I pulled away to face the pain.
I close my eyes and drift away.
Over the fear that I will never find
A way to heal my soul.
And I will wander 'til the end of time
Torn away from you.

My heart is broken
Sweet sleep, my dark angel
Deliver us from sorrow's hold
(Over my heart).


----------



## uffie

The closest thing to me at heart
Is the furthest thing away to touch
And all these undeservers take for granted
What we deserve so much


----------



## mattiemoocow

I found a tidal wave begging to tear down the dawn
Memories like bullets, they fired at me from a gun
I swim to brighter days, despite the absence of sun
I'm not giving in, I swim.

You gotta swim, swim in the dark
There's no shame in drifting, 
Feel the tide shifting and wait for the spark
Yeah you've gotta swim, don't let yourself sink
Just find the horizon,
I promise you it's not as far as you think.
The currents will drag us away from our love
Just keep your head above. <3


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

He seemed no different from the rest
Just a healthy normal boy
His mama always did her best
And he was daddy's pride and joy

He learned to walk and talk on time
But never cared much to be held
And steadily he would decline
Into his solitary shell

As a boy he was considered somewhat odd
Kept to himself most of the time
He would daydream in and out of his own world
But in every other way he was fine

He's a Monday morning lunatic
Disturbed from time to time
Lost within himself
In his solitary shell

A temporary catatonic
Madman on occasion
When will he break out
Of his solitary shell

He struggled to get through his day
He was helplessly behind
He poured himself onto the page
Writing for hours at a time

As a man he was a danger to himself
Fearful and sad most of the time
He was drifting in and out of sanity
But in every other way he was fine

He's a Monday morning lunatic
Disturbed from time to time
Lost within himself
In his solitary shell

A momentary maniac
With casual delusions
When will he be let out
Of his solitary shell


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm so tired of being conquered by all the same old things
I want to hold my head up high, just for today
Lately all the positive things that I say, are just my way
Of making myself think I'm okay
I've got this voice inside my head that says
I never deserve the things I need
I was meant to live my life alone
Nothing's ever good enough, good enough for anyone
Why can't I love myself, the way you say I should
Why can't I overcome, just like my heroes do
What's wrong with me
What's wrong


----------



## AceEmoKid

Slightly bemused by his lack of direction
Hey You, Hey You
Came to this world by caesarean section
Hey You, Hey You
Chooses his clothes to match his pallid complexion
Hey You, Hey You
Now it takes him all day just to get an erection

Hey You, 
Things aren't what they seem.
Makes no sense at all
Things aren't what they seem.
Makes no sense at all

Goes out to cruise and to meet his connection
Hey You, Hey You
He never scores he just gets an infection
Hey You, Hey You
Dreams of a place with a better selection
Hey You, Hey You
Still it takes him all day just to get an erection
Hey You, 

Things aren't what they seem
Makes no sense at all,
Things aren't what they seem
Makes no sense at all,
Things aren't what they seem
Makes no sense at all,
Things aren't what they seem
Makes no sense at all,
Luxemburger Queen,
He's a Burger Queen.

Slightly bemused by the total rejection,
Hey You, Hey You,
Came to this world by caesarean section,
Hey You, Hey You,
Dreams of a place with a better selection,
Hey You, Hey You,
Dreams of a face that is pure as perfection,
Hey you, Hey You


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The hopes and prays,
of better days,
so far away, forget it

It didn't turn out the way you wanted it to
It didn't turn out the way you wanted it to, did it?
It didn't turn out the way you wanted it to
It didn't turn out the way you wanted it to, did it?

Now you know
This is what it feels like
Now you know
This is what it feels like

The clouds will part and the sky cracks open
And God himself will reach his fvcking arm through,
Just to push you down, just to hold you down
Stuck in this hole with the sh!t and the piss
And it's hard to believe it could come down to this


----------



## JH1983

Breathe in right away, 
Nothing seems to fill this place
I need this every time, 
Take your lies get off my case
Someday I will find a love
That flows through me like this
This will fall away, 
this will fall away
You’re getting closer to pushing me
Off of life’s little edge
Cause I’m a loser 
And sooner or later
You know I’ll be dead
You’re getting closer, 
You’re holding the rope, 
I'm taking the fall
Cause I’m a loser, I’m a loser, yeah
This is getting old, 
I can’t break these chains that I hold
My body’s growing cold, 
There’s nothin left of this mind 
Or my soul
Addiction needs a pacifier, 
The buzz of this poison is taking me higher
This will fall away, 
This will fall away
You’re getting closer, to pushing me
Off of life’s little edge
Cause I’m a loser and sooner or later
You know I’ll be dead
You’re getting closer, 
You’re holding the rope and 
I’m taking the fall
Cause I’m a loser
You’re getting closer, to pushing me 
Off of life’s little edge
Cause I’m a loser and sooner or later
You know I’ll be dead
You’re getting closer, 
You’re holding the rope 
And I’m taking the fall
Cause I’m a loser


----------



## ineverwipe

Dick so hard it makes the metal detector go off - 2 Chainz


----------



## Derailing

*Daughter - "Love"*

I can't forget it,
Though I've tried
I know you regret it, love
You told me so many times

But, I still wonder
Why...
You left with her
And left me behind

Take your hands off him
'cause he's the only one that I have ever loved
And please don't find her skin
When you turn the lights out

I can't erase it
From my mind
I just replay it, love
Think of it all of the time

But I don't want to imagine
Words you spoke to her that night
Naked bodies look like porcelain
You both knew I'd be bleeding inside

Did she make your heart beat faster than I could?
Did she give you what you hoped for?
On nights so loveless, love,
I hope it made you feel good
Knowing how much I adored you

Did she make your heart beat faster than I could?
Did she give you what you hoped for?
On nights so loveless, love,
I hope it made you feel good
Knowing how much I adored you

(You're making me sick, love)


----------



## AceEmoKid

[How do you do? Welcome to the human race. ..You're a mess.]

I was born on the day that music died
The essence and the accidents
Ride downtown, stay warm by the fire

[...good time to make an announcement]
[Yaaa?] 
[This june.. Erica and myself are gonna have a little baby]
[*Laughter*]
[You're father pointed out that you said copy]

I was born on the day that music died
The essence and the accidents
Ride downtown, stay warm by the fire

I don't know how to stand
warm by the fire
I was born on the day that music died


----------



## monotonous

been a long road to follow
been there and gone tomorrow
without saying goodbye to yesterday
are the memories I hold still valid?
or have the tears deluded them?
maybe this time tomorrow
the rain will cease to follow
and the mist will fade into one more today
cuz the road keeps calling me to go home


something is pulling me
I feel the gravity of it all


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"I would love to go... back to the old house.... but I never will..... I never will"


----------



## msax21

A drop in the ocean
A change in the weather
I was praying that you and me might end up together
It's like wishing for rain as I stand in the desert
But I'm holding you closer than most 'cause you are my heaven


----------



## uffie

Three thousand miles till I’m sleeping in your bed. 
You’re not next door, 
You’re not down the street. 
You're three thousand miles so teleport to me.


----------



## GygaSHIFT

My breath smells of a thousand ****
And when I'm drunk I dance like me Dad
I've started to dress a bit like him

Early morning when I wake up
I look like Kiss but without the make up
And that's a good line to take it to
The bridge

And you know and you know
Cos my life's a mess
And I'm trying to grow so before
I'm old I'll confess
You think that I'm strong you're wrong
You're wrong
I'll sing my song my song my song

My bed's full of takeaways and fantasies
Of easy lays
The pause button's broke on my video
And is this real cos I feel fake
Oprah Winfrey Ricki Lake
Teach me things I don't need to know

And you know and you know
Cos my life's a mess
And it's starting to show so before
I'm old I'll confess
You think that I'm strong you're wrong
You're wrong
I'll sing my song my song my song

If I did it all again I'd be a nun
The rain was never cold when I was young
I'm still young we're still young
Life's too short to be afraid
Step inside the sun

And you know and you know
Cos my life's a mess
And I'm trying to grow

And you know and you know
Cos my life's a mess
And I'm trying to grow

And you know and you know
Cos my life's a mess
And I'm trying to grow

You think that I'm strong you're wrong
You're wrong
I'll sing my song my song my song

You think that I'm strong you're wrong
You're wrong
I'll sing my song my song my song

Life's too short to be afraid
So take a pill to numb the pain
You don't have to take the blame

Life's too short to be afraid
So take a pill to numb the pain
You don't have to take the blame

Life's too short to be afraid
So take a pill to numb the pain
You don't have to take the blame


----------



## uffie

A spine. A mind.
And I'm just not like them
They've got pretty eyes and white lies 
And real friends, I'll never fit in. 
I'm different.


----------



## monotonous

When I look out my window,
Many sights to see.
And when I look in my window,
So many different people to be
That it's strange, so strange.


----------



## aquilla

*On a thousand islands in the sea
I see a thousand people just like me*
A hundred unions in the snow
I watch them walking, falling in a row
We live always underground
*It's going to be so quiet in here tonight
A thousand islands in the sea
It's a shame*

And a hundred years ago
A sailor trod this ground I stood upon
Take me away everyone
When it hurts thou

*From my head to my toes
From the words in the book
I see a vision that would bring me luck
From my head to my toes
To my teeth, through my nose
You get these words wrong
You get these words wrong
Everytime
You get these words wrong
I just smile*

But from my head to my toes
From my knees to my eyes
Everytime I watch the sky
For these last few days leave me alone
But for these last few days leave me alone
Leave me alone
Leave me alone


----------



## aquilla

I live along a straight line
Nothing comes to mind
To be frank, I'm fried
But I don't mind

... 

Been diggin layin low, low, low
I'm diggin layin low, low, low
Dig, dig in...
To these lives that we are living in
Living low, lackadaisically so


----------



## Derailing

Missing your love,
I'll be missing you love yeah
Ooohooo hooooooo
...It's nothing like I ever felt before
Only love, yeah.


----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## monotonous

Tired of all the back and forth
Very tired of feeling tired of course
At every stage
You gotta act your age


----------



## aquilla

I used to think that the day would never come
I'd see delight in the shade of the morning sun
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near
To the childhood I lost, replaced by fear
I used to think that the day would never come
That my life would depend on the morning sun...


----------



## blue2

three thirty in the morning
not a soul in sight
the city's looking like a ghost town
on a moonless summer night
raindrop's on the windshield
there's a storm moving in
he's heading back from somewhere
he never should have been


----------



## Str

10 points for the first one to guess the song:

Eye on the TV
'cause tragedy thrills me
Whatever flavour
It happens to be like;
Killed by the husband
Drowned by the ocean
Shot by his own son
She used the poison in his tea
And kissed him goodbye
That's my kind of story
It's no fun 'til someone dies

Don't look at me like
I am a monster
Frown out your one face
But with the other
Stare like a junkie
Into the TV
Stare like a zombie
While the mother
Holds her child
Watches him die
Hands to the sky crying
Why, oh why?
'cause I need to watch things die
From a distance

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
You all need it too, don't lie

Why can't we just admit it?
Why can't we just admit it?

We won't give pause until the blood is flowing
Neither the brave nor bold
The writers of stories sold
We won't give pause until the blood is flowing

I need to watch things die
From a good safe distance

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
You all feel the same so
Why can't we just admit it?

Blood like rain come down
Drawn on grave and ground

Part vampire
Part warrior
Carnivore and voyeur
Stare at the transmittal
Sing to the death rattle

La, la, la, la, la, la, la-lie

Credulous at best, your desire to believe in angels in the hearts of men.
Pull your head on out your hippy haze and give a listen.
Shouldn't have to say it all again.
The universe is hostile. so Impersonal. devour to survive.
So it is. So it's always been.

We all feed on tragedy
It's like blood to a vampire

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
Much better you than I


----------



## Charmander

Staring blankly ahead
Just making my way
Making a way
Through the crowd

....

It's always times like these
When I think of you
And I wonder
If you ever 
Think of me

'Cause everything's so wrong
And I don't belong
Living in your
Precious memory


----------



## AceEmoKid

I hate every-
One that I know
Then I wonder
“Where did my friends go?”

****ing poor me
****ing poor me
Always suffering
Always suffering

Everyone will let me down, one way or the other. 
One day I’ll be dead and gone, maybe then we’ll get along. 

I’m not holding my breath
I die holding my breath
What do I know? I know nothing
What do I know? I know nothing
I know nothing


----------



## monotonous

You told me, I see you rise 
But, it always falls 
I see you come, I see you go 
You say, "All things pass into the night"


----------



## Euripides

Someone take these dreams away,
That point me to another day,
A duel of personalities,
That stretch all true realities.

That keep calling me,
They keep calling me,
Keep on calling me,
They keep calling me.


----------



## aquilla

The dice was loaded from the start
And I bet ...and you exploded in my heart
And I forget, I forget the movie song
When you gonna realize, it was just that the time was wrong?

Come up on different streets, they both were streets of shame
Both dirty, both mean, yes, and the dream was just the same
And I dream your dream for you and now your dream is real
How can you look at me, as if I was just another one of your deals?


----------



## GirlAfraid23

Please keep me in mind
please keep me in mind

Gasping - but somehow still alive
this is the fierce last stand of all I am


----------



## GirlAfraid23

Donnie in the Dark said:


> "I would love to go... back to the old house.... but I never will..... I never will"


:heart :heart :hug


----------



## Charmander

All the times
That I've cried
All this wasted
It's all inside
And I feel
All this pain
Stuffed it down
It's back again
And I lie
Here in bed
All alone
I can't mend
But I feel
Tomorrow will be OK


----------



## GirlAfraid23

And I'm not happy and I'm not sad...


----------



## TenYears

When I find out all the reasons
Maybe I'll find another way
Find another day
With all the changing seasons of my life
Maybe I'll get it right next time
An now that you've been broken down
Got your head out of the clouds
You're back down on the ground
And you don't talk so loud
An you don't walk so proud
Any more, and what for

Well I jumped into the river
Too many times to make it home
I'm out here on my own, an drifting all alone
If it doesn't show give it time
To read between the lines
'Cause I see the storm getting closer
And the waves they get so high
Seems everything We've ever known's here
Why must it drift away and die

I'll never find anyone to replace you
Guess I'll have to make it thru, this time- Oh this time
Without you

I knew the storm was getting closer
And all my friends said I was high
But everything we've ever known's here
I never wanted it to die


----------



## aquilla

It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you.

No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I... (This world is only gonna break your heart)
(This world is only gonna break your heart)

Nobody...loves...no one.


----------



## Unnecessary

nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan


----------



## shyguyred

This judist priest song

Once I dreamed that love would come and sweep me up away 
Now it seems life's passed me by, I'm still alone today 
Here come the tears

Looks like it'll always be the same 
No one here to comfort me 
Here come the tears

All alone, no one cares. 
So much to give to you all out there.

Take me now, in your arms. 
Let me rest, safe from harm.

Ohhh.... I want to be loved... 
I need to be loved... 
Won't somebody love me....

(solo)

Here they come, here come the tears... 
here they come, here come the tears... 
Here they come, here come the tears... 
Here they come, here come the tears... 
Here they come, here come the tears... 
here they come, here come the tears... 
Here they come, here come the tears... 
Here they come, here come the tears...

Here they come, here come the tears... 
here they come, here come the tears... *

Here come the tears... 
Here come the tears... 
Here come the tears... 
Here come the tears... 
Here come the tears, ohhh 
Here come the tears, ohhh 
Here come the tears


----------



## aquilla

Turn down the lights,
Turn down the bed,
Turn down these voices, inside my head.
Lay down with me,
Tell me no lies,
Just hold me close, don't patronize me
Don't patronize me.

I can't make you love me
If you don't
You can't make your heart feel
Something it won't
Here in the dark
These final hours
I will lay down my heart
I feel the power, but you don't...
No, you don't.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Had a couple of "friends" talking **** behind my back when I was in a deep depression a couple of weeks ago... I was originally pissed but hey, I'm no longer trying to harbor negative emotions they way I have in the past.

*Rush - Wish Them Well*

All that you can do is wish them well 
All that you can do is wish them well _[x2]_

Spirits turned bitter by the poison of envy 
Always angry and dissatisfied 
Even the lost ones, the frightened and mean ones 
Even the ones with a devil inside

Thank your stars you're not that way 
Turn your back and walk away 
Don't even pause and ask them why 
Turn around and say goodbye

All that you can do is wish them well 
All that you can do is wish them well

People who judge without a measure of mercy 
All the victims who will never learn 
Even the lost ones, you can only give up on 
Even the ones who make you burn

Thank your stars you're not that way 
Turn your back and walk away

Don't even pause and ask them why 
Turn around and say goodbye _[x2]_

The ones who've done you wrong 
The ones who pretended to be so strong 
The grudges you've held for so long 
It's not worth singing that same sad song _[x2]_

Thank your stars you're not that way 
Turn your back and walk away
Don't even pause and ask them why 
Turn around and say goodbye _[x2]_

All that you can do is wish them well 
All that you can do is wish them well 
All that you can do is wish them well

Even though you're going through hell 
Just keep on going 
Let the demons dwell

Just wish them well


----------



## Anonymous Loner

_I don't mind the sun sometimes
The images it shows
I can taste you on my lips
And smell you in my clothes

Cinnamon and sugary 
And softly spoken lies
You never know just how you look through other peoples' eyes_


----------



## KaitlynRose

Tell me of the stories never never told in the past.
Take me back to the land where my yearnings were born.
The key to open the door is in your hands.
Now fly me there.

- Key of the Twilight, .Hack//Sign


----------



## GirlAfraid23

I don't mind
I don't mind if you forget me
Having learned my lesson
I never left an impression on anyone

So now you send me your hardened 'regards'
When once you'd send me 'love'
Sincerely I must tell you
Your mild 'best wishes'
They make me suspicious

I don't mind
I don't mind if you forget me
Having learned my lesson
I never left an impression on anyone
The pressure to change, to move on
Was strange
And very strong
So this is why I tell you
I really do understand
Bye bye

I don't mind if you forget me
No no no no no no no

You can only be strong for so long
It may not eat you but it will beat you
So this is why I tell you
I really don't understand
This time

Rejection is one thing
But rejection from a fool
Is cruel
Rejection is one thing
But rejection from a fool
Is cruel
And I don't mind if you forget me
I don't mind if you forget me


----------



## KaitlynRose

Oh Mother, do not bother...
Hear the chorus of pain,
Taking you back to proper ways.
It's so easy to find
If you will remind me. 

- Yuki Kajiura, A Stray Child.


----------



## aquilla

All the black inside me
Is slowly seeping from the bone
Everything I cherish
Is slowly dying, or it's gone

Little shaken babies
And drunkards seem to all agree
Once the show gets started
It's bound to be a sight to see

I, I won't ever be your cornerstone
I, I don't wanna be here holding on
I, I won't ever be your cornerstone

I...


----------



## KaitlynRose

"You are here, no escape
From my visions of the world.
You will cry all alone
But it does not mean a thing to me.

Come to me, I will tell
'Bout the secret of the sun.
It's in you, not in me
But it does not mean a thing to you."

- Yuki Kajiura, "Aura"


----------



## aquilla

Blame me for what's happening
I can't try, I can't try, I can't try...
(...)
I've tried and lost now I think that I pay the cost
Now I've watched all my castles fall
They were made of dust, after all
Someday all this mess will make me laugh
I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait...
If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know
IF I ever feel better.


----------



## KaitlynRose

"If I let you in, you'd just want out.
If I told you the truth you'd vie for a lie.
If I spilt my guts, it would make a mess we can't clean up.
If you follow me you will only get lost.
If you try to get closer we will only lose touch.
But you already know too much... 
And you're not going anywhere."


----------



## Consider

"The district sleeps alone tonight after the bars turn out their lights.
And send the autos swerving into the loneliest evening.
And I am finally seeing,
Why I was the one worth leaving."


----------



## Slaeth

And in my mind, in my head, this is where we all came from,
the dreams we have, the love we share, this is what we we're waiting for.


----------



## aquilla

You have always worn your flaws upon your sleeve
And I have always buried them deep beneath the ground
Dig them up. Let's finish what we've started
Dig them up. So nothing's left unturned


All of your flaws and all of my flaws
Are laid out one by one
Look at the wonderful mess that we made
We pick ourselves undone.


----------



## Euripides

So this is permanent, love's shattered pride.
What once was innocence, turned on its side.
A cloud hangs over me, marks every move,
Deep in the memory, of what once was love.

Oh how I realized how I wanted time,
Put into perspective, tried so hard to find,
Just for one moment, thought I'd found my way.
Destiny unfolded, I watched it slip away.

Excessive flash points, beyond all reach,
Solitary demands for all I'd like to keep.
Let's take a ride out, see what we can find,
A valueless collection of hopes and past desires.

I never realized the lengths I'd have to go,
All the darkest corners of a sense I didn't know.
Just for one moment, I heard somebody call,
Looked beyond the day in hand, there's nothing there at all.

Now that I've realized how it's all gone wrong,
Gotta find some therapy, this treatment takes too long.
Deep in the heart of where sympathy held sway,
Gotta find my destiny, before it gets too late.


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Even if, for example, a time comes when I lose something I'll choose now what to hang onto.

Surely we're all
Reaching out our hands
Turning to something we can't lose
Just pulling in
A glittering dream
To that place far, far away."

- Tamaki Nami, Sanctuary


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Despite this cruel world and all my best efforts,
You surprise me with just how perfect you are.
Even with all my flaws and my bad examples,
you surprise me with just how perfect you are.

When I'm lost you search for me,
And when I doubt you're my belief. 
I'm supposed to be the stronger one...
You always seem to prove that theory wrong.
Still, I hold my breath each time you go, 
Out in a world that's beyond my control."

- Halou, Honeythief


----------



## AceEmoKid

bing bang digga rigga dong first things that i say after i wake up (wake up, wake up, wake up)
bing bang digga rigga dong i say those words before i go to sleep

get on up its time to dance yeah
its so much fun being up on our feet

so we go up up - do the jump
move around and clap your hands together (together, together, together)
down down turn around having fun is what its all about

bing bang digga rigga dong funny words i sing when i am dancing (dancing, dancing, dancing) 
bing bang digga rigga dong silly words that can mean anything

get on up its time to dance yeah
its so much fun being up on our feet

so we go up up - do the jump
move around and clap your hands together (together, together, together)
down down turn around having fun is what its all about

ohhhh one two - me and you move around and clap your hands together (together, together, together) 
three four - on the floor 
having fun is what its all about


----------



## Consider

"So I'm done,
Am I placating the notes?
Should I fault
Cut off my tongue
So you say
Apparently I'm digging it in
I can't feel
A thing

And you've won
So I go bury my head
In the ground
Yet I won't lose what I said
In the sound of the words and the note that it brings
No I can't feel
A thing"


----------



## AceEmoKid

It's been so long since we've played a game 
Nice to see you're well 
How've you been all these years and how is what's her name 
Isn't life so swell? 

I guess I can't complain I've been busy and 
I've got great friends too 
I don't know if you've heard, but I've been engaged 
Yes, life is swell, how about you? 

I wish I could say that everything has been alright 
but how can I tell you when I'm afraid that I might 
accidentally slip and break our newfound pact to stay awake 
you used to know me in my dreams, but now we're an awkward exchange 

I guess some games can't be played anymore 
Time moves on and so do we, we'll find new sports 
but all those secret plans we made in our fort 
Abandon ship the mission's lost, it's time to abort 

You can't stop me dreaming 
You know it will still hurt when you awake 
You can't stop me dreaming 
I never meant to make you cry 
You can't stop me dreaming 
You need to stop this isn't healthy 
You can't stop me dreaming 
Darling, we have to say goodbye


----------



## kjwkjw

I've been there
I thought she was the one
Until I realized that she was gone, ooooo
Beauty can't describe
The way she looked
I was a fool, for love

Please don't make the same
Mistakes I did, don't let her win
Don't give in

Believe me Brother oh Brother
She will break your heart
Leave her tonight, be strong
'Cause Brother oh Brother
She's gonna tare you apart
Don't stay and fight

'Cause she will have some fun
And then she'll run away
With someone else
Believe me Brother oh Brother
She's gonna break your heart
Listen to me, I'm setting you free


----------



## AceEmoKid

O Telescope you
I didn't mean to
Harsh you in front of all that universe

It's just that maybe you
Have worn out your welcome
The sights are all avoiding you

And right now I need to learn
with hands, not eyes
I have to change with the times

Haven't you read any magazines?
Haven't you met the radio?

They can gaze your away life
Or so they say
The stars will abandon your eyes
And who am I to question the experts?

I'm sorry friend I hate to...
Like we haven't had our good times.
It's just the way I see it is all.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Is it depression or disease?
Tell it to the millipedes

The casserole was good 
And the drives were so nice 
Welcome to the worst part of your life

I'm hard to fix because 
It took me so goddamn long 
To figure out that I broke down

Mold spores fill my lungs
Silverfish hide in the venetian blinds
In the wintertime

In the bathroom
With the shower running and my clothes on
I figured out that I hate you all

I'm hard to fix because 
It took me so goddamn long 
To figure out that I broke down


----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## anyoldkindofday

*Ari Hest - A Fond Farewell*

" Say goodbye to feeling sorry for myself
To begging others for far too much help
This is my hand, these are the cards that I've been dealt
Only I can make these changes, nobody else
Say goodbye to those sleepless nights
Those corridors with no end in sight
A driven man with these words I write
I'm making peace with my soul tonight "


----------



## Stilla

My diary it got stolen
They're laughing at me now
Internet is making me famous 
They're downloading me file for file

As stupid as I am
I just can not understand
How I should act
Because everything becomes wrong
And now everyone knows
What I told you
And now everyone knows
What you said


----------



## eren

There is nothing left to take but I still try to reach.
Try to swallow it all down, yet I can't seem to breathe.
Just a single pill of mine, nothing else will suffice.
I take it in, now I'm alive.

Now my phone is set on lock, and I don't really care.
There are tangles and a knot that I cannot repair.
I'm a tragedy, I'm ugly, and I'm trying to hide.
I say hello, then wave goodbye...

See it falls down, cut away, no worries.
Nothing goes right, not a trace of honesty.
I'm to blame, so I'll remain.
Black, white, day, night, it's all the same.
See me fall down, let me die here slowly.
Say no more, I can surely say that I have enough,
I still refuse to believe....

Everyday would be the same, nothing more, little changed.
If I care it would mean nothing, it's all such a pain.
Friendly bonds are so unneeded, I don't give a damn.
A busy life is what I am.

Could it be that family was a way to escape?
Didn't know if I was right so I throw it away.
I'm a tragedy, I'm ugly, and I'm trying to hide.
I say hello, then wave goodbye...

Lay me right down, let me sleep I'm restless.
Cover my eyes, when I'm up I'm finally fade away.
Here, today.
Give me a reason then I will stay.
If I could fly, if only for a moment.
There wouldn't be such a need for casualty.
I'm alone, and that is how it would be.

Why does everything I do cause tragedy?
Why does everyone I know keep leaving me here?
Why do I feel so empty inside?
I only want to die.

See it falls down, cut away, no worries.
Nothing goes right, not a trace of honesty.
I'm to blame, so I'll remain.
Black, white, day, night, it's all the same.
See me fall down, let me die here slowly.
Say no more, I can surely say that I have enough,
I can't remember...

That very day, that very day changed me.
Happiness died, like the light I carried.
I'll sleep tonight and hope to finally leave...

A world that I don't believe.
A life that I don't need.

I'll finally be free.

-Sayoko, English Version


----------



## Mittens76

"Put your head on my shoulder,
hold me in your arms baby.
Squeeze me oh so tight, 
show me that you love me too.

Put your lips next to mine dear,
won't you kiss me once? Baby.
Just a kiss goodnight,
maybe you and I will fall in love.

People say that love's a game,
a game you just can't win.
If there's a way I'll find it someday.
And then this fool will rush in.

Put your head on my shoulder,
whisper in ear, baby,
words I want to hear, tell me,
tell me that you love me too.

Put your head on my shoulder,
whisper in my ear, baby,
words I want to hear, baby,
put your head on my shoulder."


-Paul Anka


----------



## Noll

I could speak to you, you could speak to me
Oh, but it will never happen - what will be will be
So I'll just lie and dream of the chances I've missed
I'm in love with a girl... who doesn't know I exist


----------



## BizarreReverend

Last time it was posted was in 2011 so here it is again.

I don't leave the house much
I don't like being around people
Makes me nervous and weird
I don't like going to shows either
It's better for me to stay home
Some might think it means I hate people
But that's not quite right

I do some stupid things
But my heart's in the right place
And this I know

I got a dog
I take him for a walk
And all the people like to say hello
I'm used to staring down at the sidewalk cracks
*I'm learning how to say hello
Without too much trouble*


----------



## Consider

They would’ve flared out like summer
Just some pictures I could keep
Your memory’s inventive
I won’t ever fall asleep


----------



## Noll

Now and then it occurs to me
I am still on my own
I become afraid that I could die
Having only been alone

I start to think that I know
This is why I always fear
I still haven't found someone
Someone to love

It makes me sad
For I know like anyone with love to give
I know I could care for someone

Like anyone with love to give
Love to give
Love to give


----------



## lisbeth

back where I started at
you know I'm a little lost


----------



## ourwater

Bet you if you sink
You'd swim a little further
And I bet you if you cried
You'd understand me better
So I take a little time just sailing down the river
And I'm throwing out my line to see if I can catch the

Feeling of being
How still the night
Feeling of being
One little light

When I close my eyes
I hear the water lapping
On the side of the boat
Pretending I am catching
But I never feel the bite I only feel it's missing_
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net ]_
And I sail into the light I'm searching and I'm wishing for the

Feeling of being
How still the night
Feeling of being
One little light

Wonder if we ever really know each other
And I wonder if we ever find out what we're after
And the truth of it is we're both winding down the river
And if you could only let go,
Find the hidden silver and the

Feeling of being
How still the night
Feeling of being
One little light


----------



## Noll

One day, when the world is set to rights
I'm going to murder all the people I don't like:

The people who have left me down without reserve
The people who are cruel to those that don't deserve
The people who talk too much
The people who don't care
The people whose lives are going nowhere
The people who just give in
The people who don't fight
The people I don't like

The people who broke my heart so hard it never mends
The people who wrecked my life & 'all' my so-called 'friends'
The people who don't know when to forget & forgive
These are the people who do not deserve to live
The people who talk too much, the people who don't care
The people whose lives just leave me crying in despair
The people who told me I was wrong & they were right
The people I don't like


----------



## hellofromthegutter

Losing sight of an identity,*
I used to be a person, I used to believe.*
I’ve erased every last fingerprint.*
And now I am nothing.*
Sometimes that figure returns, but a shadow in a dark room.*
Every time I feel it there I turn to witness a void.*
We tend to forget where we have come from.*
Numb from the weather, lying cold in the sun.*
Sometimes I wonder who we were supposed to be.*
My answer yet to be found but I will stop at nothing.*
I will find you, that which I have lost.*
I will find myself, and never let go.*
Though I have wasted, I will remember you always.*
Taken for granted.*
Paradise stolen away.*
Raped of sanity*
Angry at the world.*
Wronged by none but myself.*
I will pick up the pieces.*
I’ll never let go.


----------



## calichick

_Love can damage your health_.

Telepopmusik


----------



## cuppy

I want a Sunday kind of love.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Come on, come on
I'm stepping onto the plank

Forget our past as I only wanted you to move on too
No one needs you to move on

I'm moving, I'm moving on
I can't live this way
Now's your chance

I'm standing still
And there's nothing that I can't reach
With no one here to reach out, reach
Savor this moment tomorrow is long


----------



## AceEmoKid

Explain the reasons, explain the rhymes
It's not required, inside our minds
It's safe to try, no need to justify
Or take their guilt trip at the end of the line

They're for themselves, it doesn't matter what they say
Promise the world then take the universe away
They'll break you down, making your vision fade away
It's time to go, get off of my case


----------



## AceEmoKid

Stand alone... Where was life when it had a meaning...
Stand alone... Nothing's real anymore and...

...Beskonechnyj beg...
Poka zhiva ya mogu starat'sya na letu ne upast',
Ne razuchit'sya mechtat'...lyubit'...
...Beskonechnyj beg...

Calling Calling, For the place of knowing
There's more that what can be linked
Calling Calling, Never will I look away
For what life has left for me
Yearning Yearning, for what's left of loving

Soboj ostat'sya dol'she...
Calling Calling now, Spirits rise and falling
Soboj ostat'sya dol'she...
Calling Calling, in the depth of longing
Soboj ostat'sya dol'she...


----------



## AceEmoKid

When I get to the bottom of it I sink
Seems like nothing I said
Ever meant anything
But a headline over my head
Thought I made a stand
Only made a scene
There's no feast for the underfed
All the unknown, dying or dead
Keep showing up in my dreams
They stand at the end of my bed
Have I ever really helped anybody but myself,
To believe in the power of songs
To believe in the power of girls
Though the point we're making is gone
Played stripped down to my bone

I'll shut up and carry on
The scream becomes a yawn


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

My friends are all a drag
They think I’m such a freak
They want to go to bed
I want to stay up late
Walking the streets alone
Thinking of you till dawn
I make the same mistakes﻿


----------



## SABattle

Killswitch engage-reject yourself 

Their cries are blown away with the wind
How passive can we be before humanity is lost?
Turning our backs on those who need love
We must not rest while healing is needed

Tear down the veil
That bars your heart from feeling this
Dedicate yourself
Give your souls to compassion

With open arms embrace this heart
With open eyes behold the truth
Embrace this life

So little time is left
We must be relentless
In our pursuit of those in torment


----------



## Noll

15 minutes with you
Oh, I wouldn't say no
Oh, people see no worth in you
Oh, but I do


----------



## Tibble

These lyrics perfectly describe the situation:

If it makes you less sad
I will die by your hand
I hope you find out what you want
I already know what I am
And if it makes you less sad
We'll start talking again
And you can tell me how vile
I already know that I am

I'll grow old
And start acting my age
I'll be a brand new day
In a life that you hate
A crown of gold
A heart that's harder than stone
And it hurts a whole lot
But it's missed when it's gone

Call me a safe bet
I'm betting I'm not
I'm glad you that can forgive
Only hoping as time goes
You can forget

If it makes you less sad
I'll move out of the state
You can keep to yourself
I'll keep out of your way
And if it makes you less sad
I'll take your pictures all down
Every picture you paint
I will paint myself out
It's as cold as a tomb
And it's dark in your room
When I sneak to your bed
To pour salt in your wounds
So call it quits
Or get a grip
Say you wanted a solution
You just wanted to be missed

I love this thread


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Seventeen years by her side
Broke the same bread
Wore the same clothes and we said
We're sisters with nothing between
If one of us fall
The other will soon be following

Both of you fell the same day
You don't know why
One of you never woke up
And you laid your body down on the floor
You're desperate to hear her footsteps again
But this house is on fire, we need to go

~<3


----------



## Noll

There are some bad people on the right
They're saving their own skins by
Ruining other people's lives
Bad, bad people on the right

On a government scheme
Designed to kill your dream
Oh mom, oh dad
Once poor, always poor
La la la la la


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm taking it slow
Feeding my flame
Shuffling the cards of your game
And just in time
In the right place
Suddenly I will play my ace

I won't soothe your pain
I won't ease your strain
You'll be waiting in vain
I got nothing for you to gain


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wanna have a place to go 
thats filled with people that I know 
the friendly faces smile at me 
I see the dirt and grime between open mouths 
and now I know what friends are all about 

I wanna feel you next to me 
hold you close and hear you breathe 
I wanna live inside your head 
hear those things unsaid between unloving orifices 
and now I know what desperation is 

dead palm trees line the highway glaring down green exit signs 
cars rip the asphalt faces burned between the dotted lines 
and over and over you will sleep like **** but wake up feeling fine 
goodnight 

I wanna have a place to go 
thats filled with people that I love 
like the old days 
before we had to go our separate ways 

dire eyes that dot the shoreline stare resentment into me 
head hanging over pierside beg the ocean swallow me 
you feel like a smile on an east coast morning after snow all night 
goodbye


----------



## Derailing

Fade out of view,
I wouldn't do that to you.
Why would you just leave us alone?
When we could be close, close, close...


----------



## Noll

You're the one for me, fatty.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm a total wreck when you don't call
Fancy me a brand new Newton sitting
Under an anvil tree
Waiting for an anvil to fall

They call me Mr. It's A Big Deal
I don't ever go to movies
So when I go to movies
It's a pretty big ****ing deal

Flop like a fish on a dock
Conk me with a frying pan to make me stop

Clothes in a dryer
Leaves in the breeze
One day a dump trunk will dump two tons of kittens on me

After dark
All bark no bite
At night
All bite no bark


----------



## ourwater

This is out of our range (x3)
no
This is getting to be (x3)
gross
I'm a negative creep (x3)
and I'm stoned
I'm a negative creep (x3)
and I'm
I'm
Daddy's little girl ain't a girl no more (x6)

This is out of our range (x3)
no
This is getting to be (x3)
gross
I'm a negative creep (x3)
and I'm stoned
I'm a negative creep (x3)
and I'm
I'm
Daddy's little girl ain't a girl no more (x4)

Daddy's little girl ain't a girl no more (x 8


----------



## AceEmoKid

In her mourning
In her grave
Don't you miss the way
That she brushed her heavy hair
Oh la la la la la

Acid burned face clowny tear smile
She's the one who made you wild
She made you question all your answers
Made you beg for her forgiveness

Baby girl don't cry
Momma's gonna buy you a glass eye
And it will glimmer like starlight

She's got no reservations
Ain't got no place to be
The graveyard's in the backyard
Where the meadows used to be

Lord knows my destination
Lord hears my inner prayer
Mom'll find me by the river
Sunken with her party balloons

Flowers for the ones you loved
Flowers for the lost at sea
Flowers for the ones you loved
Flowers for the lost at sea


----------



## Vuldoc

Are you gonna live your life wondering,
Standing in the back,
Looking around?

Are you gonna waste your time thinking, 
How youve grown up,
Or how you missed out?

Things are never gonna be the way you want.
Where's it gonna get you acting serious?
Things are never gonna be quite what you want,
Or even at 25,
You gotta start sometime.


----------



## AceEmoKid

when I turned 17 I cut my hair off 
and when I turned 18 I'd sobered up 
and when I turned 19 I was so horribly depressed 

then I turned 20 and nothing mattered 
now I'm 20 and nothing matters 
I tried so hard to be a better person 
didn't work and now I'm back where I started 

when I turned 13 I bought nirvana's greatest hits 
and when I turned 14 my father tried to rip my head off 
and when I turned 15 I was in high school with no friends 
but when I turned 16 we put on a show 
I played with my bands and some kids that we knew 
I never think I'll be that happy again 
I never think that I'll have friends like that again


----------



## Noll

DNA, we all got expiry dates
Trust me there's no getaway
From my DNA
DNA, wires of sadness and pain
Always remaining the same, my DNA


----------



## aquilla

If anything should happen, I guess I wish you well
A little bit of heaven, but a little bit of hell

This is the hardest story that I've ever told
No hope, or love, or glory
Happy ending's gone forever more
I feel as if I'm wasting
And I'm wasting everyday

This is the way you left me,
I'm not pretending.
No hope, no love, no glory,
No Happy Ending.
This is the way that we love,
Like it's forever.
Then live the rest of our life,
But not together.

2 o'clock in the morning, something's on my mind
Can't get no rest; keep walking around
If I pretend that nothing ever went wrong, I can get to my sleep
I can think that we just... carried on.


----------



## sad vlad

Who knows how long
I've been awake now?
The shadows on my wall don't sleep
They keep calling me
Beckoning...
Who knows what's right?
The lines keep getting thinner
My age has never made me wise
But I keep pushing on and on and on and on

There's nothing left to say now... 
I'm giving up, giving up, hey hey, giving up now... 

Below my soul
I feel an engine
Collapsing as it sees the pain
If I could only shut it out
I've come too far
To see the end now
Even if my way is wrong
I keep pushing on and on and on and on

There's nothing left to say now...
I'm giving up, giving up, hey hey, giving up now...

I keep falling, I keep falling down...
I keep falling, I keep falling down...

If you could only save me
I'm drowning in the waters of my soul


----------



## Yer Blues

By Ron Sexsmith


I heard the thunder
So I braced for the rain
I tried to get out from under
But all was in vain

There's no way to stop it from pouring
Buckets down from the sky
When you're stuck in a cloud
And there's nowhere to go but down

You try to think about something
To erase all the pain
But you come up with nothing
All your thoughts are in vain

When your spirit is falling
Plummeting from on high
All you see is the ground
When there's nowhere to go but down

There's nowhere to go but down

Nowhere to go but down
When you thought it could not go lower
Down, as if under some old lawn mower
Life's been running you over

Everything's in slow motion
That hasn't come to a halt
Feels like all you emotions
Have been locked in a vault

It's like you're stuck in a painting
Unable to cry
Or to make a sound
And there's nowhere to go but down

The gravity of the moment
Plucked you out the sky
For trying to walk on the clouds
When there's nowhere to go, nowhere to go but down

Nowhere to go but down
Nowhere to go but down


----------



## GroupTherapy

On a Good Day by Ocean Lab aka Above and Beyond:

Little bit lost and...
A little bit lonely
Little bit cold here
A little bit feared

But I hold on
And I
Feel strong
And I
Know that I can 

Getting used to it
Lit the fuse to it
Like to know who I am

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter
And it feels like me
On a good day

And it feels like me
On a good day

I'm a little bit hemmed in
A little bit isolated
A little bit hopeful
A little bit cold

But I hold on
And I
Feel strong
And I
Know that I can 

Getting used to it
Lit the fuse to it
Like to know who I am

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter...

And it feels like me
On a good day

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter
And it feels like me
On a good day


----------



## GroupTherapy

Video to supplement ^


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In truck stops and hamburger joints
In Cadillac limousines
In the company of has-beens
And bent-backs
And sleeping forms on pavement steps
In libraries and railway stations
In books and banks
In the pages of history
In suicidal cavalry attacks
I recognise...
Myself in every stranger's eyes

And in wheelchairs by monuments
Under tube trains and commuter accidents
In council care and county courts
At Easter fairs and sea-side resorts
In drawing rooms and city morgues
In award winning photographs
Of life rafts on the China seas
In transit camps, under arc lamps
On unloading ramps
In faces blurred by rubber stamps
I recognise...
Myself in every stranger's eyes


And now, from where I stand
Upon this hill
I plundered from the pool
I look around
I search the skies
I shade my eyes
So nearly blind
And I see signs of half remembered days
I hear bells that chime in strange familiar ways
I recognise...
The hope you kindle in your eyes


Roger Waters - Every Stranger's Eyes (incomplete)


----------



## Trovador

But maybe one day I'll be back on my feet
And all of this pain on me gone
And maybe it won't be so hard to believe
Then I'll found out just where I belong
It feel like it's taking forever
But one day things can get better
And maybe
My time will come
And I'll be the lucky one


----------



## AllieG

Gorillaz, To Binge

I'll wait to be forgiven
Maybe I never will
My star has left me
To take the bitter pill
That shattered feeling
Well the cause of it's a lesson learned
Just don't know if I could roll into the sea again
"Just don't know if I could do it all again" she said, it's true


----------



## Derailing

Kid Cudi - Teleport to Me, Jamie

The only thing missing at this point,
Is bonified chillin' time with you
I can't stand the times when I'm alone at night and I feel your side of the bed and it's cold
I'm wide awake I don't know the time cause I'm too busy texting you on my phone
Sayin
I want you girl and I need your body right here
Won't you teleport 2 me
I want you girl and I need your body right here
Won't you teleport 2 me
I want you girl
Right here, right here
Wont you teleport 2 me
I want you girl
Right here, right here
Won't you teleport 2 me baby


----------



## blue2

i'm just a poor boy nobody loves me
he's just a poor boy, from a poor family
spare him his life from this monstrosity


----------



## lisbeth

_well, you cured my January blues_.
_
when the winter's in full swing and your dreams just aren't coming true
ain't it funny what you'll do_

_you and me could have been a team._


----------



## AceEmoKid

Gone. They've all gone to their homes, but I don't think I'm alone. 
There's someone else in me, and it laughs and tells me, 
can't you see they're lying, they just want to use you, 
hurt you and abuse you; all their little secrets. 
Come now stop your crying, I'll make you feel better, 
we can work together, make them laugh forever. 
All you need to do is let me posses you.
And we can see this through.

They laugh so hard they cry. They beg to let them die. 
We're having so much fun! Why would you want to go? 
There's so much left to do. I need to find more friends, 
so they can party too. Come in and have a seat, 
let me help you with your coat. Hush now it's time to eat. 
Just shove it down your throat. Now lay your sleepy head.
It's time to go to bed. 

This is how I am you see, this is what I want to be. 
Hear them laugh but I need more, guess that's what this knife is for.
Play dress up with their hide, watch them beg and scream and plea. 
Feel the friendship deep inside, when my friends are inside me. 
Strapped down all nice and tight, now we're ready to begin. 
Cut them gently to excite, then slowly twist it in.
I love the way you sing.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I should not sit on this couch and watch Netflix
I should take pouty mouth pics for my press kit
I should defy the rules of logic
I should invent some quirky new merchandise product
I just want to rap good and not sell bread sticks
I will not become a martyr for the deadbeats
I will shave my beard off by the end of this week
I will go out and learn to socialize and figure out why all my ex-girlfriends hate me
I'm going to put this big brain to good use
I'm going to write rap songs to find objective truths
I'm going to be better than my father
I'm going to upload well edited pictures to Flickr
I'm going to eat a lot more Fig Newtons and sign petitions by women's rights movements

I don't make promises I can't keep
Which is why I won't make promises ever
And when I write letters to those ex-girlfriends
That's going to be the header
I don't make promises I can't keep
Which is why I won't make promises ever
And when I write letters to those ex-girlfriends
That's going to be the header

I wish I'd met you on Legends of the Hidden Temple
I wish Hegel wasn't so incomprehensible
I wish I was more like the Übermensch
I wish my fears didn't have such a putrid stench
I think my muscles should be bigger
I don't know much about Being and Nothingness
But I might just be a being of nothingness
I heard there's going to be a rap parade

Come on try a little
Nothing is forever
It's got to be something better than in the middle
Me & Cinderella, put it all together
We can drive it home
(With one headlight)

We were driving and I yelled "Padiddle"
You started crying so I cried a little
I'm almost positive if I made better mix CDs
I would bother less with relationship complexities
You know, sometimes I stutter
Sometimes I forget to put on cocoa butter
Sometimes I wish I was better at song writing
Sometimes I feel like the master of thong wiring
In the future I will neuter my ambitions
I will give in to anxieties
I will observe superstitions
I will be Indiana Jones in small claims court
I will regret in high school that I never played sports
In the future I will by passive aggressive
In the future I will vote for the wrong guy
In the future I will by swayed by a strong bribe
And a very firm handshake and I will invite dinner guests over for ham steak
I will be gone before the rise of the oceans
I will become a squiggle in the string of quotients

I don't make promises I can't keep
Which is why I won't make promises ever
And when I write letters to those ex-girlfriends
That's going to be the header
I don't make promises I can't keep
Which is why I won't make promises ever
And when I write letters to those ex-girlfriends
That's going to be the header

Come on try a little
Nothing is forever
There's got to be something better than in the middle
Me & Cinderella, put it all together
We can drive it home
(With one headlight)

We can drive it with weak contrivance
We can drive it with weak contrivance
We can drive it with weak contrivance
We can drive it with weak contrivance
We can drive it with weak contrivance
We can drive it with weak contrivance
We can drive it with weak contrivance


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"In the sunlit garden, we both joined our hands._
_Drawing close for comfort, we both swore..._
_Never again would we ever fall in love._

_Even if I dream, even if I cry, even if I get hurt..._
_reality keeps on coming recklessly._

_I want to find my own place, the value of being..._
_the person I have been until now..._

_Even if the two of us are torn apart,_
_I swear that I will change the world."_

_- Revolutionary Girl Utena OP_


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just want to feel today, feel today, feel today
I just want to feel something today
I just want to know today, know today, know today
Know that maybe I will be ok


----------



## UndreamingAwake

_
Hand of fate is moving and the finger points to you 
He knocks you to your feet and so what are you gonna do 
Your tongue has frozen now you've got something to say 
The piper at the gates of dawn is calling you his way

You watch the world exploding every single night 
Dancing in the sun a newborn in the light 
Say goodbye to gravity and say goodbye to death 
Hello to eternity and live for every breath

Your time will come, your time will come 
Your time will come, your time will come

The ferryman wants his money you ain't going to give it back 
He can push his own boat as you set up off the track 
Nothing you can contemplate will ever be the same 
Every second is a new spark, sets the universe aflame

You watch the world exploding every single night 
Dancing in the sun a newborn in the light 
Brothers and their fathers joining hands and make a chain 
The shadow of the Wicker Man is rising up again

Your time will come, your time will come 
Your time will come, your time will come

Your time will come, your time will come 
Your time will come, your time will come 
Your time will come, your time will come 
Your time will come, your time will come_


----------



## Jade18

Apalah artinya hidup? tanpa kekasihku
Percuma ku ada disini

which translates to something like: whats the meaning of life without my love? im feeling so useless here


----------



## AceEmoKid

Good morning my child
Stay with me a while
You not got any place to be
Won't you sit a spell with me

You've got diamonds for eyes
It's time for you to rise
And evaporate 
In the sun
Sometimes it can weigh 
A ton

Keep all your crows away
Hold skinny wolves at bay
In silver piles of smiles
May all your days be gold my child

A necklace of leaves
Spirits in the trees
And drown all the clocks 'til there's none
Little ambient in the sun

Keep all your crows away
Hold skinny wolves at bay
In silver piles of smiles
May all your days be gold my child

Ha-ah, ha-ah, ha-ah, hah-ahh

Good morning my child
Stay with me a while
And evaporate in the sun
Sometimes it can weigh a ton

Keep all your crows away
Hold skinny wolves at bay
In silver piles of smiles
May all your days be gold my child
May all your days be gold my child
May all your days be gold my child
May all your days be gold my child


----------



## aquilla

I cannot pretend that I felt any regret
Cause each broken heart will eventually mend
As the blood runs red down the needle and thread
Someday you will be loved

You'll be loved,
You'll be loved
Like you never have known
The memories of me
Will seem more like bad dreams
Just a series of blurs
Like I never occurred
Someday you will be loved


----------



## sad vlad

My reflection, dirty mirror
There's no connection to myself
I'm your lover, I'm your zero
I'm the face in your dreams of glass
So save your prayers
For when we're really gonna need'em
Throw out your cares and fly
Wanna go for a ride? 

She's the one for me
She's all I really need
Cause she's the one for me
Emptiness is loneliness, and loneliness is cleanliness
And cleanliness is godliness, and god is empty just like me
Intoxicated with the madness, I'm in love with my sadness
Bull**** fakers, enchanted kingdoms
The fashion victims chew their charcoal teeth
I never let on, that I was on a sinking ship
I never let on that I was down
You blame yourself, for what you can't ignore
You blame yourself for wanting more
She's the one for me
She's all I really need
She's the one for me
She's my one and only


----------



## AceEmoKid

Everytime I scream about my love
Everyone becomes just ****ing deaf
I don't wanna play, I wallow in this dirt.
Everytime I scream about my love

Digging smiles, & digging everyone
Waiting for betrayal just from you
Seldom I don't want to cut you down
I don't wanna anything from you

Loosen out every thought
Grabbing at every hope
Keeping hate every god
Keeping hate everyone

Yes yes yes yes yes
Yes, you're something less.

Everytime I scream about my love
Everyone becomes just ****ing deaf
I don't wanna play. I wallow in this dirt.
Everytime I scream about my love

When you still down
You're holding gun
Hands started to shake
Don't you want it to take...... your own

Don't you wanna get your own love****
Don't you wanna **** your own love****
Don't you wanna love your own love****


----------



## HilarityEnsues

I looked under chairs 
I looked under tables
I'm tryin to find the key
To fifty million fables

They call me the seeker
I been searchin low and high
I wont get to get what I'm after
Till the day I die

I asked bobby dylan
I asked the beatles 
I asked timothy leary
But he couldn't help me either 

They call me the seeker 
I been searchin low and high
I wont get to get what I'm after 
Till the day I die

People tend to hate me 
Cuz I never smile 
As I ransack their homes
They wanna shake my hand

Focusing on nowhere 
Investigating miles
I'm a seeker I'm a really desperate man

I wont get to get what I'm after
Till the day I die

I learned to raise my voice in anger 
Yeah but look at my face ain't this a smile

I'm happy when life's good and when its bad I cry
I got values but I don't know how or why

I'm lookin for me 
You're lookin for you
Were lookin at each other and we don't know what to do

They call me the seeker
I been searchin low and high
I wont get to get what I'm after
Till the day I die


----------



## aquilla

No more fearing my reflection
Here I am, with these imperfections
You know my flaws,
But you don't care, can take them all
Till now I was barely breathing
But you gave me something to believe in.


----------



## ourwater

*"Spending My Time"

*
What's the time? 
Seems its already morning 
I see the sky, its so beautiful and blue 
The TV's on 
But the only thing showing is a picture of you

Oh, I get up and make myself some coffee 
I try to read a bit but the story's too thin 
Then I thank the Lord above 
That you're not there to see me 
In this shape I'm in

Spending my time 
Watching the days go by 
Feeling so small 
I stare at the wall 
Hoping that you think of me too 
I'm spending my time

I try to call but I don't know what to tell you 
I leave a kiss on your answering machine 
Oh, help me please 
Is there someone who can make me 
Wake up from this dream?

Spending my time 
Watching the days go by 
Feeling so small 
I stare at the wall 
Hoping that you are missing me too

I'm spending my time 
Watching the sun go down 
I fall asleep to the sound 
Of "tears of a clown" 
A prayer gone blind

I'm spending my time

My friends keep telling me: 
Hey, life will go on 
Time will make sure will get over you 
This silly game of love you play you win only to lose

Spending my time 
Watching the days go by 
Feeling so small 
I stare at the wall 
Hoping that you are missing me too

I'm spending my time 
Watching the sun go down 
I fall asleep to the sound 
Of "tears of a clown" 
A prayer gone blind


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"When the stardust disappears_
_the dream will already be at an end._
_Hey, embrace me so I know what it is to live._

_I was born from silence without yet knowing of warmth,_
_simply wanting to reach life and overcome the night._

_Please look at my loved scars_
_and kiss them_
_I want to try and cry and experience life._

_I will begin to walk from silence_
_to a yet unseen faraway dawn._
_Simpy wanting my wish to be granted,_
_I will overcome the night."_

_-- Kalafina, Kizuato (Scars)_


----------



## tearsforfears

My mind runs away to you
With the thought I hope you'll see
Can't see where it's wandered too
But I know where it wants to be

I'm waiting patiently though time is moving slow
I have one vacancy and I wanted you to know that

You're the one designed for me
A distant stranger that I will complete
I know you're out there we're meant to be
So keep your hair down and make it to me
And make it to me

So sick of this lonely air
It seems such a waste of breath
So much that I need to say
So much to get off my chest

I'm waiting patiently though time is moving slow
I have one vacancy and I wanted you to know that

You're the one designed for me
A distant stranger that I will complete
I know you're out there we're meant to be
So keep your hair down and make it to me

Make it to me-Sam Smith


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hive mind is scary I feel vulnerable and stupid
Waiting for a new embarassment to go and tear right through me
A dependent fruitless animal, watch me brimming with shame.
And this confidence I fake only makes matters worse.
I am not a stallion, I am just perverse.
Hopeless, and docile, and tamed.
Another day I won't remember, another day I wished away.
Tedious days punctuated by dismay,
everyday feels the same.
It's the routine, It's the regret.
That makes me worse yet.
Did I forget your name or make a joke and no-one laughed?
Did I come across as stupid or did I cum too fast?
This isn't a brave face, this is a mask.
Now I remember it doesn't take much to make me feel small.


----------



## Noll

Wish I knew the way to reach the one I love
There is no way ... 
Wish I had the charm to attract the one I love 
But you see, I've got no charm


----------



## Euripides

I'm having trouble inside my skin
I try to keep my skeletons in

I couldn't find quiet
I went out in the rain
I was just soakin' my head to unrattle my brain


----------



## aquilla

Remember the time you drove all night
Just to meet me in the morning
And I thought it was strange you said everything changed
You felt as if you'd just woke up 
And you said “this is the first day of my life
I’m glad I didn’t die before I met you 
But now I don’t care I could go anywhere with you
And I’d probably be happy


----------



## Noll

Entoxicated with the madness 
I'm in love with my sadness 
Bull**** fakers, enchanted kingdoms 
The fashion victims chew their charcoal teeth


----------



## Justlittleme

"Madness"

(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)

I, I can't get these memories out of my mind,
And some kind of madness has started to evolve.
(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)
And I, I tried so hard to let you go,
But some kind of madness is swallowing me whole, yeah
(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)

I have finally seen the light,
And I have finally realized
What you mean.

Ooh oh oh

And now I need to know is this real love,
Or is it just madness keeping us afloat?
(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)
And when I look back at all the crazy fights we had,
Like some kind of madness was taking control, yeah
(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)

And now I have finally seen the light,
And I have finally realized
What you need.

Mmmm...

(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)

But now I have finally seen the end (finally seen the end)
And I'm not expecting you to care (expecting you to care)
But I have finally seen the light (finally seen the light)
I have finally realized (realized)
I need to love
I need to love

Come to me
Just in a dream.
Come on and rescue me.
Yes I know, I can be wrong,
Maybe I'm too headstrong.
Our love is
(Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma...)
Madness
__________________


----------



## AceEmoKid

I want to make you happy just a little
I want to find you something which is certain
I found nothing lying, weeping, bleeding
You never saw me weeping on the floor

It's impossible to advise anybody
Be courageous, take it easy, just show trust
Be reasonable, be an old ghost weeping
You didn't see me weeping on the floor
You didn't see me weeping on the floor

My arm is torn open like a wound
My universe is coming from my mouth
I spent a year or two, listening to you
Discrediting myself for you
You didn't see me on the floor weeping
You didn't see me lying by the door
You didn't see me swallowing my tablets
You can't look inside my eyes no more


----------



## aquilla

'Cause there's no drink or drug I've tried
To rid the curse of these lover's eyes
And I feel numb, beneath your tongue
Your strength just makes me feel less strong

But do not ask the price I paid,
I must live with my quiet rage,
Tame the ghosts in my head,
That run wild and wish me dead.
Should you shake my ash to the wind
Lord, forget all of my sins
Or let me die where I lie
Neath the curse of my lover's eyes.


----------



## scooby

Breeze still carries the sound
Maybe I'll disappear
Tracks will fade in the snow
You won't find me here

Ice is starting to form
Ending what had begun
I am locked in my head
With what I've done

I know you tried to rescue me
Didn't let anyone get in
Left with a trace of all that was
And all that could have been

Please, take this
And run far away, far away from me
I am tainted
The two of us were never meant to be
All these pieces and promises and left behinds
If only I could see
In my nothing
You meant everything, everything to me


----------



## NoHeart

It's a quarter after one, I'm a little drunk and I need you now
Said I wouldn't call but I lost all control and I need you now
And I don't know how I can do without
I just need you now


----------



## cuppy

..


----------



## baseballdude

Excerpt from The National - 90 Mile Water Wall 

So how could your hair
Have the nerve to dance around like that, blowing
And how could the air
Have the nerve to blow your hair around like that

I'm waiting for a 90-mile water wall
To take me out of your view
I'm looking for a trap door trigger
To drop me out of your view

Genius stuff...I think anyone who is trying to get over unrequited love can relate to this song. You almost blame the other person for making you fall in love with them because they are so beautiful to you. You just want to escape every time they see them, because it pains you so much that you can't have them.


----------



## AceEmoKid

winter's creeping up on me. either summer was shorter or global warming. I look around my room and all I see is an unmade bed, misplaced records and untied tennis shoes. a half burned photograph of you. of course I couldn't see it through. is this what I've got to show for all my years on this Earth? cause if so no wonder I question my worth. I wonder if I'll ever be truly happy. I know only time can say but honesty it doesn't look that way.


----------



## oood

I just want to hold the divine in mind
And forget all of the beauties wasted


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

A flicker of a light in an empty home
Bickering at night and you end up cold
I wanna let the right brain retain control
The rhyme inspires most when it's 5 minutes old
There's a feeling that I get when it's sad and it's grey
Reminds me of times way back in the day
They wouldn't call me back
They didn't wanna play
I ask my stepmother if it ever goes away
So I'm sending you a message with text
That doesn't really say it's an SOS
Yes so I guess that I press those numbers
To summon for a presto
Grow less number
Looking forwards I spring into summer
And wonder if you would lay around like lumber
And supports me like a funder
Paying attention to my pain and tension
We all have forces pulling us under
But somewhere beneath this world torn asunder
We smell the storm before the thunder
And bring angels down to earth like sunder
And when it bursts, the loneliness hurts like hunger

Why don't you tell 'em about the loneliness?

Where did my joy go?
I'm chewin' at its vapors
Hiding from the light
With this basement as my base
The opposite of a smiling face
I pile on disgraces
Say amazing grace
To chase down whatever this taste is
I' a tweeter with a blown cone
Wonder where the bass is
Drawn to you on a path of penciled promises
Found my feet inside erasers
Praises to Rafael and St. Rita
Try to breathe and gasp
Try to seize and grasp
And breathe my last
Don't even ask if you can counsel me
I'm a lone wolf so I wear, wear wool
Like like anthropy
Cut connections with irreverence
I slither in and sever us
I wanna be the boy who lived
But never have no trust to give
I must admit through busted lips
I've sunken ships and rusted bridges
Cut slow to the quick
And lost myself to split decisions
Multiply by my divisions
Round down for the placement
Who's he?
Just me
Alone in that basement

Why don't you tell 'em about the loneliness?


----------



## ourwater

I'm having trouble trying to sleep
I'm counting sheep but running out
As time ticks by
And still I try
No rest for crosstops in my mind
On my own here we go
My eyes feel like they're gonna bleed
Dried up and bulging out my skull
My mouth is dry
My face is numb
****ed up and spun out in my room
On my own here we go
My mind is set on overdrive
The clock is laughing in my face
A crooked spine
My senses dulled
Passed the point of delirium
On my own here we go
My eyes feel like they're gonna bleed
Dried up and bulging out my skull
My mouth is dry
My face is numb
****ed up and spun out in my room
On my own here we go

Read more: www.metrolyrics.com


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

So wake me up when it's all over
When I'm wiser and I'm older
All this time I was finding myself
And I didn't know I was lost

I tried carrying the weight of the world
But I only have two hands
Hope I get the chance to travel the world
But I don't have any plans


----------



## TheLastDreamer

One day I'm gonna fly away
One day when heaven calls my name
I lay down I close my eyes at night
I can see morning light


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Genesis - Undertow

*"Make the most of all you still have coming to you,
Lay down on the ground and let the tears run from you,
Crying to the grass and trees and heaven finally on your knees
Let me live again,let life come find me wanting.
Spring must strike again against the shield of winter.
Let me feel once more the arms of love surround me,
Telling me the danger´s past,I need not fear the icy blast again"


----------



## oood

Too afraid to touch, too afraid to like it too much


----------



## AceEmoKid

uh ok 
hi um 
kay 

just do what you want 
you have no obligation to make anyone happy but yourself 
you'll never make complete sense 
no one will see the whole picture but you 
so you need to support yourself 
you matter. 

yep... ok 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
you don't need them 
uhhhhhhhhhmmmmm 
follow your intuition 
how the **** are you gonna make it through the day without saying what you got on your mind 

just do what you want 
just do what you want 
you gotta do what makes you happy 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
you gotta hold on to yourself before... ummm... 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
i obviously don't care 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
just do what you want 
just do what you want


----------



## LostOnes

Chiara Noriko - Lost

__
https://soundcloud.com/chiara-noriko%2Fchiara-lost

There are times I feel lost
Times I feel like I'm all by myself
Tryna get out of that box
Trying to move on 
Then wonder... where I wanna go
If I even know
Where I wanna go
Where I wanna go
Where I wanna go
I feel lost
Not by myself
Then I wonder where I wanna go
If even know... where I wanna go
Where I wanna go...
There are times I feel
Times I feel like I'm all by myself
So much inside of my head
Everything is stuck in my head
What makes me happy
What's good for me
What's good for me
I'm tryna get out of the box
Try to move on, try to move on
Trying to move on
Then I wonder where I wanna go...
If I even know where I wanna go
So much inside of my head
Where I wanna go....


----------



## cosmicslop

yep.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'm sorry but this is called a shield 
i'm sorry if you think that you belong my space and i'm being mean 
that i'm being cruel by religating you to a place where you can no longer injure me again and and again 
and if i knew your name man i wouldn't hesitate to call this song that 
so all your future employers could know exactly where you stand 
i'm not afraid 
and discussing pain isn't weakness 
and being injured isn't weakness 
that's just what i'm trying to explain 

i can't imagine a love between two people 
that isn't anchored or isn't shackled, that isn't centered around control 
i can't imagine a love between two people 
that isn't anchored or isn't shackled, that isn't centered around control


----------



## sad vlad

You could've been all I wanted
But you weren't honest
Now get in the ground
You choked off the surest of favors
But if you really loved me
You would've endured my world

Well if you're just as I presumed
A ***** in sheep's clothing
****ing up all I do
And if so here we stop
Then never again
Will you see this in your life

Hang on to the glory at my right hand
Here laid to rest is our love ever longed
With truth on the shores of compassion
You seem to take premise to all of these songs

You stormed off to scar the armada
Like Jesus played martyr,
I'll drill through your hands
The stone for the curse you have blamed me
With love and devotion, I'll die as you sleep
But if you could just write me out
To neverless wonder... happy will I become
Be true that this is no option,
So with sin I condemn you
Demon play, demon out!

Hang on to the glory at my right hand
Here laid to rest is our love ever longed
With truth on the shores of compassion
You seem to take premise to all of these songs

One last kiss for you
One more wish to you
Please make up your mind girl...
I'd do anything for you
One last kiss for you
One more wish to you
Please make up your mind girl...
Before I hope you die


----------



## aquilla

In the dead of the night I start to lose control
But I still carry the weight like I've always done before
It gets so heavy at times but what more can I do
I got to stay on track just like pops told me to

I really don't think you know
there could be hell below, below
I really do hope you know
there could be hell below, below


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"We're chasing dreams without end in a future without guide._

_These overlapping feelings pierce the beating of my heart as the unwavering verse quietly goes on._

_From far away in the sky our shadows blur together as our memories are recorded amid inevitability and whimsy. _

_And even if I lose my light, someday, with the twinkling flame you lit in my heart these fragments of hope will change into wings."_

_- Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicals OP 1_


----------



## coeur_brise

There's a loving in your eyes all the way. If I listened to your words would you say I'm a man without conviction. I'm a man who doesn't know how to sell a contradiction. You come and go, you come and go.


----------



## AceEmoKid

You don't even lie to me no more

They say you ain't a comrade
Still, I'd know you'd come back
For a folly-ridden Romeo, you break down a fortress now
Standing out in public
Stained with your conscience

I know that you love me
You are just lawless, son

Give it another fortnight
Eye to eye the culprit
Just rid the ****ing pulpit
I ain't giving you another full ride
Underneath the combine
Said it didn't bump you right
Habitual falling right?


----------



## oood

What is wrong at the end of the day
What is really wrong no one dares to say
You know you're wrong when there's only one right
but what is wrong when right is out of sight
Right rode away long ago
Before rescuing wrong from below
I might be mistaken I know
But hey we need to be somewhat
Foolish, feebleminded, wrong and senseless


----------



## AceEmoKid

And so I cry sometimes 
When I'm lying in bed 
Just to get it all out 
What's in my head 
And I am feeling a little peculiar 
And so I wake in the morning 
And I step outside 
And I take a deep breath and I get real high 
And I scream at the top of my lungs 
What's going on? 
And I say, hey hey hey hey 
I said hey, what's going on? 
ooh, ooh ooh 
and I try, oh my god do I try 
I try all the time, in this institution 
And I pray, oh my god do I pray 
I pray every single day 
For a revolution 
And so I cry sometimes 
When I'm lying in bed 
Just to get it all out 
What's in my head 
And I am feeling a little peculiar 
And so I wake in the morning 
And I step outside 
And I take a deep breath and I get real high 
And I scream at the top of my lungs 
What's going on? 
And I say, hey hey hey hey 
I said hey, what's going on? 
Twenty-five years and my life is still 
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope 
For a destination


----------



## AceEmoKid

dropped out of college where I wrote lots of papers all about nothing 
and didn't learn a single thing about the world 
because I've got a soul like a trashbag 
and I shoplift every chance that I have 

I found the letter I wrote myself it says "you are insufferable" 
no one will miss me when I leave town because I am an ******* 

I got pulled doing 80 
I didn’t know my license had been suspended 
I thought I paid my tickets before august fifth 
well I guess that I didn't I’ll see you in court 
so you can give me a ticket that I can’t afford 

I made out with ashley 
I’ll never understand just why she was nice to me 
I’m not attractive and I’m definitely not her type 
we had nothing in common and she had a boyfriend 
I let myself think it was something it wasn’t 

I found a letter I wrote myself back when I was a child 
it says ‘I hope that you’re happy now and what you do is worthwhile’ 

but its not 
and I will not know you like I knew you


----------



## Noll

I must get out once in a while
I eat all day and now I'm fat
Yesterday's meal is hugging the plates
You never wash up after yourself


----------



## KalebCaleb

essemsee said:


> It's either quite a master plan
> Or just chemicals that help us understand
> That when our hearts stop ticking
> This is the end
> And there's nothing past this


Death Cab for Cutie - St. Peter's Cathedral. Death cab is one of my favorite bands. Good pick!


----------



## dreamweaver12

beggars guild -roadkill ghost choir

Oh put it on, take it off real quick
on the bottom of the pile, I'm feeling sick.
It never crossed my mind that my baby lied, no,
to keep me in the beggar's guild.

So I sleep all day and I dream all night
with the bottle in my hand I take the devil's side.
I smile real big just to keep it hid
oh, the truth about my lack of will.

So I run like hell from the city's glow
I lose my name, I passed and forget the folks I used to know.
If I go far away from the city gates
and the long reach of the government.

Oh all alone in a cold north scene,
in the blue sky above a plane flew over me.
The banner it pulled said you were a fool,â
did you really think you'd ever win?

I am taking off my dirty skin.
There is nothing to refute my sin.

I fear no one
I fear no one but you.
(Don't care. No, no)
I lack only to tell the truth.
(No)

Well the steep demands of the higher call
Oh you pawned off your words so the call's gonna stall.
I'll burn my clothes and I'll lockup my soul
and pretend that I was never born (hey yeah).

Oh my oh my, look what you have done
Split your head out on the floor like you're the chosen one.
I'd give her my heart but she wanted no part
so I sold it to an antique store.

So I dug a hole four thousand miles down
To the center of the Earth where I would not be found.
Memories of the moon saying see you soon,
Oh, I was always partial to the sun.

I was picked up by two men of the law
They said we're taking you downtown, forget about your car.
Hell's no place for a wandering face.
Go take it up with Beelzebub.

You laugh as you pull out the rug.
I was never really much in love.

I fear no one
I fear no one but you.
(Don't care¦ No, no )
I lack only to tell the truth.
(No)


----------



## KalebCaleb

When I was young, lying in the grass
I felt so safe in a warming bath
Of sunlight
Of sunlight.

Vast open sky
Could do no harm
Like an embrace
From mother's arms
In sunlight
In sunlight.

In sunlight
In sunlight.

With every year that came to pass
More clouds appear until the sky went black
And there was
No sunlight,
No sunlight.
And there was
No sunlight,
No sunlight anymore.

You disappeared at the same speed
The idealistic things I believed
The optimist died inside of me
No sunlight,
No sunlight.

No sunlight,
No sunlight.

You disappeared with the same speed
The idealistic thing I believed
The optimist died inside of me
No sunlight,
No sunlight.

No sunlight,
No sunlight.

No sunlight,
No sunlight,
No sunlight,
No sunlight anymore.

(Feeling kind of sad today, haha. Not depressed sad.. Just kind of down. I should probably go on a walk or something soon to try and walk it off)


----------



## aquilla

My lungs gave out
As I faced the crowd.
I think that keeping this up could be dangerous.
I'm flesh and bone,
I'm a rolling stone
And the experts say I'm delirious.

Give me therapy.
I'm a walking travesty
But I'm smiling at everything.
Therapy...
You were never a friend to me
And you can take back your misery.

Arrogant boy,
Love yourself so no one has to.
They're better off without you.
(They're better off without you.)

Arrogant boy,
Cause a scene like you're supposed to.
They'll fall asleep without you.
You're lucky if your memory remains.

Give me therapy.
I'm a walking travesty
But I'm smiling at everything.


----------



## Noll

Eating snowflakes with plastic forks
And a paper plate of course
You think of everything

Short love with a long divorce
And a couple of kids of course
They don't mean anything

Live in trailers with no class
God damn, I hope I can pass high school
Means nothing

Taking heartache with hard work
God damn, I am such a jerk
I can't do anything

And I shout that you're all fakes
And you should have seen
The look on your face

And I guess that's what it takes
When comparing your bellyaches
And it's been a long time

Which agrees with this watch of mine
And I guess that I miss you
And I'm sorry if I dissed you


----------



## AceEmoKid

I will never be as hardcore as you want me to be 
So now that we've covered that, can we please just have fun?


----------



## bag

Ministry - "Side F/X Include Mikey's Middle Finger (TV4)" 

"I feel like sh*t, I feel like sh*t, I feel like sh*t, I feel like sh*t"


----------



## AceEmoKid

And you were hoping for the days when you could say safely,
"I have my place, I have my home, I have my future"

But we never really plan for the worst of things do we?
And then something like this happens for the sake of me? Who? Me? (Who? We?)
We've got a feeling, got strength, got the right thing for each other
There's an ocean floor for everything: for me, the sun, and he, gone


----------



## Euripides

I see people on the floor
They're slidin' to the sea
Can't stay here anymore
We're turning into thieves

If I stay here trouble will find me
If I stay here I'll never leave
If I stay here trouble will find me
I believe


----------



## AceEmoKid

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who'll tease is better,
Our thoughts compressed,
Which makes us blessed,
And makes for stormy weather,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who bleeds is better,
My friend confessed she passed the test,
And we will never sever,

Day's dawning, skins crawling
Pure morning

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
My Japanese is better,
And when she's pressed she will undress,
And then she's boxing clever,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend with weed is better,
A friend with breasts and all the rest,
A friend who's dressed in leather


----------



## ByMyself19

*Linkin Park*

Pretty much any lyrics from Linkin Park describe how I feel


----------



## Euripides

Laisse-moi devenir 

L'ombre 
de ton ombre 

L'ombre 
de ta main

L'ombre 
de ton chien 

Ne me quitte pas 
Ne me quitte pas 
Ne me quitte pas 

Ne me quitte pas.


----------



## Duskily

An we love the abuse
cause it makes us feel
like we are needed
- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gus954

Whitechapel: End of Flesh

I am alive
But I am dead in the world I was born into
I am alive
And here I stand waiting to feel something inside
I am rotting away into a state of mind
Altered, lethargic, bleeding from the eyes
My joints are frozen, a sudden energy
Jolts through my veins exorcising the demons in me
In the blink of an eye
I have realized my location, the place they call the underworld
Its presence is amongst me
The maniacal sounds haunt these grounds
Where the strongest of men tread not
Where Gods are reduced to slaves
This unholy soul has birthed me again
The bowels of hell cannot digest me
Mother earth vomit me forth
I am alive
But I am dead in the world I was born into
I am alive
And here I stand waiting to feel something inside
My salvation has run out
Restless souls of death
Rise with me
If humanity's heart still beats
Take all their lives
And black out the skies
In the blink of an eye
I have realized my location, the place they call the underworld
Its presence is amongst me
The maniacal sounds haunt these grounds
Where the strongest of men tread not
Where Gods are reduced to slaves
This unholy soul has birthed me again


----------



## Euripides

*Walk in silence,
Don't walk away, in silence.*
See the danger,
Always danger,

Endless talking,
Life rebuilding,
Don't walk away.

*Walk in silence,
Don't turn away, in silence.*
Your confusion,
My illusion,

Worn like a mask of self-hate,
Confronts and then dies.
Don't walk away.

People like you find it easy,
Naked to see,
Walking on air.
Hunting by the rivers,

Through the streets,
Every corner abandoned too soon,
Set down with due care.
*Don't walk away in silence,
Don't walk away.*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Did you ever think that just maybe
We're supposed to be a little bit crazy
Can it be?
We're really this mentally diseased?
OCD narcissistic, manic depressive slit your wrists
Hyperactive ADD, generalized anxiety
Drug addicts, agoraphobic
Panic attacks, we're all just so sick
In the head, need medicine quick
Gotta stock up on prescription slips
Had a breakdown of a nervous kind
Pop a little xanax to unwind
Paranoid schizo half the time
Bipolar and borderline
Way ****ed up when it comes to sex
**** dick **** that's tourette's
Stay in bed, we're too depressed
Post traumatic stress effects
Bulimics barf, anorexics starve
Fast food binge inside our cars
Multiple personalities
Like hi it's I, myself, and me
We got trichotillomaniacs
And autistic braniacs
All insaney to the max
So doped up on prozac packs
Histrionic plus delusions
Tangled dendrites, mad confusion
Klepto narcoleptic
All psych wards so antiseptic
Take your Zoloft, Paxil
Wellbutrin, Cymbalta, homie
What you using?
Ativan and Lexapro
Don't act like you do not know
Did you ever think that just maybe
We're supposed to be a little bit crazy
Can it be?
We're really this mentally diseased?
As I stare at an ink blot
Thinking why I think the thoughts I think
Paying 20 g's a year straight to my shrink
To analyze me on a couch
And while he's zoning out
I'm tuning in to my inner child
So that explains why I get wild
On the weekend drinking no tomorrow
Sleep around to ease my sorrow
And it all relates to what happened in second grade
I am told there is a name for what is wrong inside my brain
And that fact alone makes me feel like I'm hardly that insane
I've undergone psychoanalysis
My dreams all full of phalluses
Psychotropics I imbibe
So happy to be prescribed
What I get from Pfizer's not much different from Budweiser
In the end, you and I just fated to pretend


----------



## Callum96

Mother I tried, please believe me 
I'm doing the best that I can 
I'm ashamed of the things I've been put through 
I'm ashamed of the person I am


----------



## AceEmoKid

It was so hot outside the cave 
Pinkie just wanted to play by the lake 
But by the time that she returned it was clear she was already late 
They filled the pond 
The other ones 
She found it odd 
To see them move 
The copies of her own body 
Outside of her influence 

Can you see your likeness around you? 
Can you feel a lightness surround you? 
Can it be so easy to drown you? 
Can it be that maybe they found you? 

Fun fun fun 

Surrounded by her mirrors 
Pinkie just wanted to disappear 
All she could hear were the choruses of her own voices 
That echoed in her ears 
Some simply repeated “fun” 
Others said “you’re a pain to your friends” 
It was a hard thought to neglect 
While the whole mess came to a head 

As Pinkie and her reflections were gathered 
Into the room 
And indiscriminately popped like balloons 
She knew exactly what she’d do 

All around her the other ones were pulled back into the lake 
As she stared at the paint 
Even though she’d do anything to be with her friends again 
She willingly looked away


----------



## AceEmoKid

all the flashing lights they reflect in your eyes 
white staircase im walkin down grey skies yea theyre all around 
but were nowhere to be found yeah were nowhere near town 
in the forest i saw myself i asked if i neeeded any help 
and i replied with just 6 words keep going even if it hurts

------------------------------

another week on my own 
another day spent alone 
but ill be fine 
yea its alright 
im ok 
ill live another day
about
keep going even if it hurts you will live another day


----------



## AceEmoKid

I never thought I'd die alone
I laughed the loudest who'd have known?
I traced the cord back to the wall
No wonder it was never plugged in at all
I took my time, I hurried up
The choice was mine I didn't think enough
I'm too depressed to go on
You'll be sorry when I'm gone

I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over we'd survived
I couldn't wait till I got home
To pass the time in my room alone


----------



## Iselilja

"One of These Days" - Tim McGraw

One of these days I'm gonna love me
And feel the joy of sweet release
One of these days I'll rise above me
And at last I'll find some peace
And then I'm gonna smile a little
And maybe even laugh a little
But one of these days...
I'm gonna love me


----------



## ilovejehovah777

Nicole Binion-Deeper
Lord I wanna touch Your heart
No longer standing on the outside looking in
Lord I wanna see Your smile
And know it's there because I'm pleasing You
Lord I wanna touch Your heart
So tired of standing on the outside looking in
Wanna be where You are
Lord I wanna see Your smile
And know it's there because I'm pleasing You

Deeper Lord
To the place where it can just be me and You
I want to get closer Lord
Gonna find Your heart and lose myself in You
Oh take me deeper Lord
To the place where it can just be me and You
Wanna be alone with You
Oh oh oh
I want to get closer Lord
Gonna find Your heart then lose myself in You


----------



## Minkiro

We could be king and queen of the moonlight
Two young lovers
and when the moods right
you hear me say 'I want you'


----------



## TryingMara

And the white line's getting longer and the saddle's getting cold
I'm much too young to feel this damn old
All my cards are on the table with no ace left in the hole
I'm much too young to feel this damn old


----------



## arkham

Lili Allen - 22

It's about a girl, but I always loved this song, it so sad and true... 

When she was 22 the future looked bright
But she's nearly 30 now and she's out every night
I see that look in her face she's got that look in her eye
She's thinking how did I get here and wondering why

It's sad but it's true how society says
Her life is already over
There's nothing to do and there's nothing to say
Til the man of her dreams comes along picks her up and puts her over his shoulder
It seems so unlikely in this day and age

She's got an alright job but it's not a career
Wherever she thinks about it, it brings her to tears
Cause all she wants is a boyfriend
She gets one-night stands
She's thinking how did I get here
I'm doing all that I can

It's sad but it's true how society says
Her life is already over
There's nothing to do and there's nothing to say
Til the man of her dreams comes along picks her up and puts her over his shoulder
It seems so unlikely in this day and age


----------



## Umpalumpa

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange

The doors - people are strange


----------



## Iselilja

Bryan Adams - Sound The Bugle

Sound the bugle now - play it just for me
As the seasons change - remember how I used to be
Now I can't go on - I can't even start
I've got nothing left - just an empty heart

I'm a soldier - wounded so I must give up the fight
There's nothing more for me - lead me away...
Or leave me lying here

Sound the bugle now - tell them I don't care
There's not a road I know - that leads to anywhere
Without a light I fear that I will stumble in the dark
Lay right down - decide not to go on

Then from on high - somewhere in the distance
There's a voice that calls, "Remember who you are"
If you lose yourself - your courage soon will follow
So be strong tonight - remember who you are

Yeah you're a soldier now - fighting in a battle
To be free once more - yeah, that's worth fighting for


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wanna tell you how beautiful you are but you're no where to be found
I tried to protect you
From my hands you left
You broke my heart right there, all I do is stare, no you'll never ****in care
I thought you were different
Telling me what is and I was wrong
I never thought of you as ignant now I'm gettin lifted, you're in my soul
Baby I'm about to die
Baby wanna watch me die
Baby don't you wanna know why
Didn't even try


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You have these thoughts
inside your mind
but you've got no motivation
just standing stuck in time
with all the chaos and frustration
and these images and words
held back by
fears and hesitation
are screaming to be heard
but you've got some reservations

See, there's all these pathways leading out of your mind
but you'd rather sit back and let the feelings decline
because, it all seems hopeless when those paths are overgrown
and all these monsters lie in wait and the beasts on their thrones

Their, their taking over, taking over your mind, and you let them settle in
because you've fallen behind
and you've lost all control of what you actually want
just doubting your ideas and talking yourself out

now these wolves are howling orders
and you can't hear your thoughts
and you just heed their words
but look at what they've rought

you're both the princess
and the dragon as well
staying stuck inside that tower;
your own private hell 

but you're prince isn't coming
as apathy sets in
When you're fighting your own battle 
it's not easy to win


----------



## AceEmoKid

Goody Gumdrops felt like
He was very much like
The circles he'd drawn to get
His dried out pen to write.
He whisper-wished for funny fright,
for whooshing broken record wind.

The arrogant man's words
were carefully chosen
according to his
imagined retelling of
what he said
by whom he said it to
to someone else.

The action
and
The seeming
of the action
And the recognition of the seeming.

The cast
The costumes
The curtain call
A glorious performance!
Wow!

From nursery to nursing home,
Snails leave a trail of slime...

The Q-Tips in my ears always go
"WoWoWoWoWoWoWoWoWoW"


----------



## Jaida

When I said, I needed you 
You said you would always stay
It wasn't me who changed, but you
And know you've gone away
Don't you know that now you're gone
And I'm left her on my own
Then I have to follow you
And beg you to come home
You don't have to say you love me
Just be close at hand
You don't have to stay forever
I will understandBelieve me, 
believe meI can't help I love you
But believe me, I'll never tie you down
Left alone with just a memory
Life seems dead and so unreal
All that's left is loneliness
There's nothing left to feel


----------



## AceEmoKid

hey come sit down next to me 
I wanna show you how crazy I can be 
I wanna call you late at night on your telephone 
and scream about how much I hate being alone 

you know that way back, way back when we first met 
there was a halo and hearts floating round your head 

sometimes I talk to you round midnight 
and your silence always feels just right 

in nothing louder than a whisper 
I'll show you what its like to burn


----------



## joked35

...I'm just a pigeon.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I got lost in the hopes that you'd find me 
I'm dizzy 
Against the ever turning green of the labyrinth 
Turning down the path into the deep darkness 
That always seems to rise 
Up in front of me 
I'm dizzy 
But still warm in the heart of the cottage 
As it spins above the oak trees 

Everything I say 
Everything I say is an I-statement sentence 
Can a thing as vain as I ever truly earn forgiveness? 
Everything I say 
Is an attempt to crack a joke at the expense of my own existence
When I look at you I can’t help but think I don’t really deserve this

I never could tell when the joke goes to far 

Yellow horse 
Yellow horse won't you show me the way


----------



## ilovejehovah777

*"Enjoy"

*
Wake up 7 am
Bout time we do it again
Sushine today
I better make plans
Cause it rained yesterday
But that was ok
Cant complain
I love it either way

Living everyday like it's my last
I refuse to be stuck in the past
People actin like machines
Cause they're scared to live their dreams
No not me

I just enjoy and celebrate
Enjoy the love we make
Enjoy, appreciate
Enjoy
Just keep on doing it
'Til my hearts content
And enjoy when someone smiles
Enjoy
So just enjoy the simple things
Enjoy the day life brings
Enjoy the song love sings
Enjoy
Just keep on doing it
'Til your hearts content
And enjoy the gift of life
Enjoy


----------



## uziq

I've heard this before 
You're so inconsistent 
Just like the rest of them 
Are you lying just to see if it works 
Are you lying just to see if it hurts 
Are you trying to get in my head cause it worked 
I'll give you 
One more week 
And if you don't talk to me 
I'll get the hint 

And you don't even know that you're singing along to a song that's about you 
And you don't even know that you're singing along to a song that's about you


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You're alive,
But you know that the wire
Under you is bending.
And the truth is always telling you to be
Immune to everything.

Hold back the melancholy,
Hold back the fear, darling.
It's a crime.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend.
I can't remember how this got started,
But I can tell you exactly how it will end.


----------



## Justlittleme

Your teeth too big for your mouth.
Every summer we'd pull the stinger out.

Drinking like our parents did.
Drunk at the dance, I knew you hid.
Picture of here eyes under your skin.
She wasn't old enough to let love in.

I can see your eyes turn blue.
I can see the weather changing you.
Cold summers, one after the other.
Got old fast, grew tired of each other.

-
sleepless child.
Followed her
It's getting harder to find it in me.
Bite my lip, fall asleep.
Your mouth, your mouth(?) and me
Falling down
Filling, filling the empty.

She could sing to shipmen
I lay my eyes on you
down where we get lost
find your mouth and winter skin.
It's getting harder to find it in me.
- fall asleep.
Your mouth, your mouth(/) and me.
Falling down
Filling, filling the empty.

[this is my favorite favorite.]


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I'm down to just one thing.
And I'm starting to scare myself.
You make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I just want something.
I just want something I can never have


Cold silence
has a tendency
to atrophy any
sense of compassion
between supposed lovers,
between supposed brothers.


----------



## apx24

I've been livin' for the moment
But I just can't have my way
And I'm afraid to go to sleep
'Cause tomorrow is today

People tell me life is sweeter
But I don't hear what they say
Nothing comes to change my life
So tomorrow is today

I don't care to know the hour
'Cause it's passing anyway
I don't have to see tomorrow
'Cause I saw it yesterday

So I listen for an answer
But the feeling seems to stay
And what's the use of always dreaming
If tomorrow is today, oh

Still I'm waiting for the morning
But it feels so far away
And you don't need the love
I'm giving
So tomorrow is today

Oh my, I'm goin' to the river
Gonna take a ride and the Lord will deliver me
Make my bed, I'm gonna lie in it
If you don't come, I'm sure gonna die in it
Too late. too much givin'

I've seen a lot of life and I'm damn sick of livin' it
I keep hopin' that you will pass my way
And someday if your dreams are leavin' you
I'll still believe in you

Though I'm living and I'm singing
And although my hands still play
Soon enough it will all be over 'cause
Tomorrow is today


----------



## cmed

There's darkness closing in, there it goes again
It controls my pen, but that ain't me, it's my evil twin
But he's just a friend, who pops up now and again
So don't blame me, just blame him, it's my evil twin
I step out and see my evil twin, he gives me an evil grin


----------



## Angelfire

I closed my eyes, drew back the curtain
To see for certain, what I thought I knew
Far far away, someone was weeping
But the world was sleeping
Any dream will do.

I wore my coat, with golden lining
Bright colours shining, wonderful and new
And in the east, the dawn was breaking
And the world was waking
Any dream will do.

A crash of drums! A flash of light!
My golden coat, flew out of sight!
The colours faded into darkness
I was left aloooooooooooooooone.

May I return, to the beginning
The light is dimming, 
And the dream is too...


----------



## TheWildeOne

"And would you really mind
If I told you, a millionth time,
The story of my decline?"


----------



## AceEmoKid

Trapped in bed
As the poison slowly creeps
And stops me dead.
I should have known
Better than to cave
Into such fantasies.

Guzzle down
My neck will burn
And as we kiss
And I'm sick in your mouth
I know you want more
Lick my open wounds
And add some ice
And choke on my sick vice
Oh god, the lights are on.

I feel better
Now I've seen you
But deep inside
My bones feel like timber
And I am shaking at the tension
And I will shudder at the mention.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Got a hole in my head, everything falls right out
Through my ears, through my eyes
Makes no difference where you are
You wanna know how I do it? I do it all right

I got a hole and I'll never go home
There ain't nothing can fill it up
I got a hole and I'll never go home
There ain't no one thing

A new road, a new road
A new road, a new road
You never get right back
A new road
You never get right back
A new road

You wanna know how I do it?
You wanna know how I do it?
You wanna know how I do it? I do it all right

I gotta hole and I'll never go home
There ain't nothing that can fill it up
I gotta hole and I'll never go home
There ain't no one thing out there

Not me with a gun to my head
I can let it go
Not me with a gun to my head
I can let it go so I sing


----------



## Harmeulius

So many questions
But no answers about me
Where is my home?
in my head it drones

where will I go?
senseless wandering
no open door
nowhere to return
where will I go?
where do I belong?
where's the end of my way?
where will I stay, where will I go?

My life is hopeless
Nowhere to turn
Where do I fit in?
Where do I belong?
I don't follow footprints
I wanna make my own
Wherever I go
There was someone else

where will I go?
senseless wandering
no open door
nowhere to return
where will I go?
where do I belong?
where's the end of my way?
where will I stay, where will I go?

The answer to this quest of life
Will I find my way?
To refresh my soul
Exchange for promises and hope
I'm wandering in tears,
New perspectives I will find

where will I go?
senseless wandering
no open door
nowhere to return
where will I go?
where do I belong?
where's the end of my way?
where will I stay, where will I go?


----------



## AceEmoKid

hey come sit down next to me 
I wanna show you how crazy I can be 
I wanna call you late at night on your telephone 
and scream about how much I hate being alone 

you know that way back, way back when we first met 
there was a halo and hearts floating round your head 

sometimes I talk to you round midnight 
and your silence always feels just right 

in nothing louder than a whisper 
I'll show you what its like to burn


----------



## hellofromthegutter

Straighten up my shoulders for my mother and mirrors
The overcompensation of a posture I'm dying to know
Feeling like a kid selling ten dollar chocolates
Reciting all my rehearsed lines to your closing door
Thought a change of scenery would make me feel better
Moved four hundred miles away, I'm still staring at the floor
And feeling useless as a mime in a counseling session
Here's a million mute expressions, here's the one where I choke on my words
Then in comes the church with the answers
Ah Ah bless me with those tired acronyms
They look good on the overhead slide
They're saving lives
Works every time
Coughing courtesy up in a month of indifference
And lapping up the lie with an apologetic tongue
I'm polishing my eyelids with a hand on your shoulder
Scripted adornment always kills concern
Sick of coming home with the TV mumbling
There used to be a time when you spoke to me with words
I'm swearing up and down saying it's a commitment
And toasting new beginnings saying sorry I thought it would work
All my speech is riddled with annulment
I'm sorry, I'm just doing what I think I should
I'm gathering my things and I'm leaving for good in November
I don't know when I'll talk to you
I guess when both our eyes have finally died
I still want to try


----------



## PandaBearx

There's a part of me I can't get back
A little girl grew up too fast
All it took was once, I'll never be the same
Now I'm taking back my life today
Nothing left that you can say
Cause you are never gonna take the blame anyway

Now I'm a warrior
I've got thicker skin
I'm a warrior
I'm stronger than I've ever been
And my armor, is made of steel, you can't get in
I'm a warrior
And you can never hurt me again


----------



## Zack

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
'N I know I'll see your face again
Yeah I know I'll see your face again
Oh Lord...


----------



## dal user

Ask me what I want
I say whatever can cure this mess
Do whatever I'm yours 
Do whatever can cure this loneliness 

Anything, anything, anything
To feel alive
Anything, anything, anything
To feel like I'm still here

NA NA NA
OH YEAH YEAH YEAH

I got one hand on this bottle
One foot on the gas
I'm searching for trouble I'm going too fast
I'm running from shadows I'm hoping to crash
Just to wake me up from the pain and the past
Hennessy, Plenty weed 
Do you have anything stronger?
I don't care give it here wanna make this high last longer
Unafraid, Unaware Can't you see that I am dying?
Wanna feel what is real
Anything is worth me trying


----------



## Leonard Finch

Last Flowers - Thom Yorke

Appliances have gone berserk
I cannot keep up
Treading on people's toes
Snot-nosed little punk

And I can't face the evening straight
And you can't offer me escape
Houses move and houses speak
If you take me there you'll get relief
Relief, relief, relief, relief...

And if I'm gonna talk
I just wanna talk
Please don't interrupt
Just sit back and listen

Cause I can't face the evening straight
And you can't offer me escape
Houses move and houses speak
If you take me there you'll get relief
relief, relief, relief, relief...

It's too much
Too bright
Too powerful

Too much
Too bright
Too powerful

Too much
Too bright
Too powerful

Too much


----------



## Leonard Finch

shadowmask said:


> But I'm a creep
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> I don't belong here


That's my theme song


----------



## PandaBearx

Well I couldn't tell you why she felt that way,
She felt it everyday.
And I couldn't help her,
I just watched her make the same mistakes again.

What's wrong, what's wrong now?
Too many, too many problems.
Don't know where she belongs, where she belongs.
She wants to go home, but nobody's home.
It's where she lies, broken inside.
With no place to go, no place to go to dry her eyes.
Broken inside.

Open your eyes and look outside, find the reasons why.
You've been rejected, and now you can't find what you left behind.
Be strong, be strong now.
Too many, too many problems.
Don't know where she belongs, where she belongs.
She wants to go home, but nobody's home.
It's where she lies, broken inside.
With no place to go, no place to go to dry her eyes.
Broken inside.

Her feelings she hides.
Her dreams she can't find.
She's losing her mind.
She's fallen behind.
She can't find her place.
She's losing her faith.
She's fallen from grace.
She's all over the place.
Yeah,oh

She wants to go home, but nobody's home.
It's where she lies, broken inside.
With no place to go, no place to go to dry her eyes.
Broken inside.


----------



## Zack

Stepping through the door with the night in store
Whiling just an hour away
Step into the sky in the star bright
Feeling it's a brighter day
You and I should ride the coast
And wind up in our favourite coats just miles away
Roll a number, write another song
Like Jimmy heard the day he caught the train

Oh oh lah lah
Oh oh lah lah
Oh oh lah lah
Oh oh lah lah

You and I should ride the tracks
And find ourselves just wading through tomorrow
You and I, when we're coming down
We're only getting back
And you know I feel no sorrow

-- _The Day We Caught the Train_ by Ocean Colour Scene


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Though nothing, will keep us together
We could steal time,
just for one day


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Give me love
Give me love
Give me peace on earth
Give me light
Give me life
Keep me free from birth
Give me hope
Help me cope, with this heavy load
Trying to, touch and reach you with,
heart and soul


----------



## Euripides

Have you left a seat for me?
Is that such a stretch of the imagination?


----------



## AceEmoKid

There's comfort in the bottom of a swimming pool 
I'm holding my breath for you 
There's no doubt in my mind that if you could then you would try 
To crack my ribcage open and pull my heart right through 

But I'm a creature of a culture that I create 
I'm the last one on the dance floor 
As the chandelier gives way 
And I am permanently 
Preoccupied with your past 
I've been around long enough now 
To know that the good things never last 
They never last. 

There's comfort in the silence of a living room 
The TV is on for you 
Hide in your basement while your house burns down 
Your teeth are loose inside of your gums 
They will eventually fall out 
Follow an orange extension cord under a carpet, to a closet door 
Feeding the black light that will someday make me very, very, very, very, very rich. 

But I'm a creature of a culture that I create 
And I'm the last one on the dance floor 
As the chandelier gives way 
And I am permanently 
Preoccupied with your past 
I've been around long enough now 
To know that the good things never last 
They never last. 

How low is your self esteem 
And how low could it possibly be? 
I know, I know you're in love with me 
And I've been ignoring you 

I will stop cutting my pants into shorts 
I will address the issues I cannot ignore 
And I will do the things I think you might like 
And I will be alone probably the rest of my life 

The Boredom is the reason I started swimming, it’s also the reason I started sinking. 
Foreign countries, hardwood floors and trying to sleep 
Foreign languages, on all three channels of tv. 
I don’t want no drama, or baggage. 
Don’t tell me complicated stories, about who you used to be 
but are different and have changed as a person completely. 
And I am not sure that I want any single part of this 
any single part of any of this ****. 

Cause everybody pays. Everybody's head is in the noose. 
You're part of the program. get with the program. 
cause everybody comes and falls asleep 
lies awake pretends to be sleeping. 
you're not even sleeping you're probably even listening. 

Keep it simple and honest. stop crying you're an adult 
I could stand up I could man up, it’s just so convenient to be fragile. 
this pain is constant and sharp, watching the signals that you send. 
I wanna feel lethal on the inside, I wanna read american psycho again. 

But I am not sure that I want any single part of this 
any single part of any of this ****. 

Cause everybody pays. Everybody's head is in the noose. 
You're part of the program. get with the program. 
cause everybody comes and falls asleep 
lies awake pretends to be sleeping. 
you're not even sleeping you're probably even listening.


----------



## Euripides

I found empathy from madness
deliverance from malaise
my heart is is filled with gladness
at the only spirit that I crave


----------



## AceEmoKid

She turns herself round
And she smiles and she says
'This is it'
'That's the end of the joke'
And loses herself
In her dreaming and sleep
And her lovers walk
Through in their coats


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

'Cause love is what we are
Our need, how far?
Life will bring
The truth in dream
Our home
Our home
Our home
Hold on!


----------



## Marko3

No flickering light at the end of the path
Confront repressions of the past
Fear... Prevail... Insanity... Obey!
Draw back in silence to dwell in anxiety
No matter where I am, I'm alone
My dreams are shattered
into thousand running tears
The tears keep dripping down, down,
deep, down from my veins

I'm walking towards dead end and I'm walking all alone
Two steps behind insanity
There's no starlight guiding my way through this downward death row
Soon will be the time I have to go... 

Little by little the end is drawing near
Another night and so little blood to spare
(Ya can hurt me... but ya can't possess me ´Y know...) 

Kill me, hurt me, f-uck me, rape me, you won't have me! 

Draw back in silence to dwell in anxiety
No matter where I am, I'm alone
I'm crying outloud
the tears of blood I bleed
so f-uck the world,
I'll go now, I don't care.
(Who cares?) 

I'm walking towards dead end, I'm walking all alone
Two steps ago I passed insanity
There's no starlight guiding my way through this downward death row
So now is the time I have to go

..........

hehe.. no i felt like that way ago.. i feel epic now.. but dem feels =(


----------



## millyxox

Maybe if you let me be your lover
Maybe if you tried then I would not bother
Telling me that basically you're not looking out for me
Everything is true to me, never words where you would see

Maybe if you let me be your lover
Maybe if you try then I would not bother
I've been hating everything, everything that could have been
Could have been my anything, now everything's embarrassing


----------



## PhilipJFry

I cannot say what years have come and gone.
I only know the silence - it breathed on and in.
What sang in me sings no more.
Where stood a wild heart stirred no more.
There stood wild heart.
And I have been slain.
Head full of ghosts tonight.
Have I gone insane?


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

No one seems to care anymore
(as) I wander through this night all alone
No one feels the pain I have inside
Looking at this world through my eyes
No one really cares where I go
Searching to feel warmth forever more
The wheels of life they turn without me
Now you are gone eternally
No
Don't leave me here
The dream carries on
Inside
I know
It's not too late
Lost moments blown away
Tonight
Mankind, with your heresy
Can't you see that this is killing me
There's no one in this life
To be here with me at my side


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Scratch, scratch, scratching at my shins
First season Mad Men on in the background
Can't stop laughing
Half of what I do is purposeless

Don't you set me straight, I've got it square
Squandering my youth, but I don't care
What I feel is nothing at all
What I feel is nothing at all, all




Brain dead, hit the snooze
No job, what's the use

Phone rings, don't care
Dead space, blank stare
Left and right inside my mind neither here nor there

Less than zero greater than the sum of my parts
Want to light a fire but I can't get a spark

Stop, stop, stop making me live like this

Both shoes filled with lead
Somehow rise off the bed
head pounding, kill the lights
Scared to death I'll never feel alright

Swear that I'll stop swimming in my afterthoughts
But it's nothing new
Too much **** I can't undo
And no matter what you say I know I've disappointed you
Get these demons off of me

Before I know it, day's already over
And I'm ready to go at it again
I wanna feel no thing is even real so
Drift into oblivion




Playing solitaire in restaurants
Boundaries I’m testing em
No one’s really watching still I sense that I’ve been messing up
Human but day by day I’m feeling like I’m less of one
Sent all my best friends presents yet I’m disappointing everyone
Got no direction someone summon Nora Ephron
Beer pong’s how I learned the capital of Lebanon
Basically we’re Lennon John, young & dead and gone

Compliments they’re never sinking in I’m drinking gin
And wondering why every night I bend over the sink again
Thinking I’m in love so my irises been twinkling
But he don’t feel the same, guess I’m permanently single then
My anxiety been ****ing with me awfully
Should I be taking medications, doctor probably


----------



## Azazello

There's a shadow just behind me,
Shrouding every step I take,
Making every promise empty,
Pointing every finger at me.
Waiting like a stalking butler
Who upon the finger rests.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Azazello said:


> There's a shadow just behind me,
> Shrouding every step I take,
> Making every promise empty,
> Pointing every finger at me.
> Waiting like a stalking butler
> Who upon the finger rests.


Tool! :clap


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

When we're young, we design a plan, we work, we build, we make it real
and in the moment it becomes complete 
The first cracks start to appear.


----------



## fineline

"get loose" 

lady sov - hoodie (electro remix)


----------



## Tranceaddict

Trying to internalize this:

_You can travel the world
But you can't run away
From the person you are in your heart
You can be who you want to be
Make us believe in you
Keep all your light in the dark
If you're searching for truth
You must look in the mirror
And make sense of what you can see

Just be
Just be

They say learning to love yourself
Is the first step
That you take when you want to be real
Flying on planes
To exotic locations wont teach you
How you really feel
Face up to the fact that you are who you are
Nothing can change that belief

Just be
Just be

'Cause now I know
It's not so far
To where I go
The hardest part is inside me
I need to

Just be
To just be (x3)

I was lost and
I'm still lost but
I feel so much better

'Cause now I know
It's not so far
To where I go
The hardest part is inside me
I need to

Just be
To just be_


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

My senses deteriorated
I break down devoid of hope
All faith is lost. Why live?
I beg for mercy, I plead, tell me
Why? Why me?
Why must I be one of the chosen?


----------



## MariLushi

_I had given up, I didn't know who to trust, oh
So I designed a shell
Kept me from heaven and hell, oh
Yeah, I had hit a low
Was all I let myself know, yeah
Yeah, I had locked life out
I was imprisoned by doubt

You found me dressed in black
Hiding with a battered back
Life had broken my heart into pieces
You took my hand in yours
You started breaking down my walls
And you covered my heart in kisses
I thought life'd passed me by
Released my tears ignored my pride
Life had broken my heart, my spirit
And then you crossed my path
You quelled my fears you made me laugh
And you covered my heart in your kisses

I was down for the count, yes I was down I was out, oh
And I had lost it all, cause I was scared I was torn
And I took to the night, I'd given into the fire, oh
And I slipped further down, I felt like I am drawn

You found me dressed in black
Hiding with a battered back
Life had broken my heart into pieces
You took my hand in yours
You started breaking down my walls
And you covered my heart in kisses
I thought life'd passed me by
Released my tears, ignored my pride
Life had broken my heart, my spirit
And then you crossed my path
You quelled my fears you made me laugh
And you covered my heart in kisses

I was hoping there was more then you walked in the door for me
Yeah, I was hiding and you let the light in and now I see
As a jewel for the wounded, what they couldn't see till you set them free
Like a butterfly kissing a child with an eye for the mind of a key

You found me dressed in black
Hiding with a battered back
Life had broken my heart into pieces
You took my hand in yours
You started breaking down my walls
And you covered my heart in kisses
I thought life'd passed me by
Released my tears ignored my pride
Life had broken my heart, my spirit
And then you crossed my path
You quelled my fears you made me laugh
And then you covered my heart in your kisses?_


----------



## aNervousGirl

This song kills me because it makes me think of the transience of life and how I'm wasting it by not living it, yet still might have time because I maybe--just MAYBE-- haven't "lost my style" just yet (so to speak) :cry

_you can take me outside
before i lose my style
make the white sheep think twice
before i lose my style
before i lose my style
i tried to be it all
when i left you behind
but you're still hangin' around
you see me every time
when i try to hide
you're with me once again
i can be miles away
but you're still up around the bend
you can punch me in the legs
before i lose my style
rip the blindness from my eyes
before i lose my style _


----------



## munir

When I die, **** it I wanna go to hell
Cause I'm a piece of ****, it ain't hard to ****in' tell
It don't make sense, goin' to heaven wit the goodie-goodies
Dressed in white, I like black Tims and black hoodies
God will probably have me on some real strict ****
No sleepin' all day, no gettin my dick licked
Hangin' with the goodie-goodies loungin' in paradise
**** that ****, I wanna tote guns and shoot dice
All my life I been considered as the worst
Lyin' to my mother, even stealin' out her purse
Crime after crime, from drugs to extortion
I know my mother wished she got a ****in' abortion


----------



## Euripides

Empty pack of cigarettes by the bed.
You woke up and looked at me and you said:
"Is it morning yet?"
"No, we have a couple hours left;
and god knows what'll happen then."

There may be questions in your head,
as a new day is dawning,
like 'what things for us lie ahead,'
but woman, I will see you in the morning,
and woman, I will see you in the morning.
oh woman, I will see you in the morning.
Morning.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Here and now we are gone in a heartbeat
Dream in the passage of time
Chances are fading, this world isn't waiting
The moment is passing you by
Slowly spinning on the wind back home...
No future, no warning


----------



## IveGotToast

I walk the streets of Japan till I get lost
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
With a graveyard tan carrying a cross
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like studying faces in a parking lot
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like driving backwards in the fog
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything

[Chorus]
The things that I've loved the things that I've lost
The things I've held sacred that I've dropped
I won't lie no more you can bet
I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget

I like gypsy moths and radio talk
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like gospel music and canned applause
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like colorful clothing in the sun
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I ilke hammering nails and speaking in tongues
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything

[Chorus]

Bend and shape me
I love the way you are
Slow and sweetly
Like never before
Calm and sleeping
We won't stir up the past
So descretely
We won't look back

[Chorus]

I like throwing my voice and breaking guitars
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like playing in the sand what's mine is ours
If it doesn't remind me of anything

I used to listen to this song a lot when i was younger, but never really understood what the lyrics meant. It wasn't until i was older that understood how painful nostalgia and memories of good times can be. Now I'm having to do things that don't remind me of anything.


----------



## Estillum

Put a hole in the ground just to bury your poor uncle
put that shovel for he's nearing toward his savior
if his heart's light as a feather he could walk right in
it's a shame it's heavier by the burden of his sins
oh me, what have I done
oh me, what have I done

have a paper, son, you can light yourself a cigarette
i'll shine off his gun with the corner of my wedding dress
never shoot at moving things just feels good in my hands
makes me feel more threating
makes me feel like a man
oh me, what have I done
oh me, what have I done

god sees everything does he have himself an x-ray
see him lie to me, oh the stink of gin and whiskey
we've been known to holler but i love that boy to death
lipstick on his collar and some whiskey on his breath
thought i saw clear waters, but the storm was slow to rest 
he had lipstick on his collar and a bullet in chest 
oh me, what have I done
oh me, what have I done

What have I done


----------



## foe

Finally I don't mind
Worthless tries at finding something else

Your body breaks
Your needs consume you
Forever
And with this lies the need to be here
Together


----------



## coeur_brise

Why you gotta be so rude. 
Don't you know I'm human too?
Why you gotta be so rude.




....I'm gonna marry her anyway. <-- j/k. That song doesn't make sense but I like it. o_o


----------



## aquilla

You know I try to live without regrets
I'm always moving forward and not looking back
But I tend to leave a trail of dead while I'm moving ahead
So I'm stepping away

'Cause I got nothing to say.


----------



## aquilla

Picking up the pieces
Of the wreck you went and left
And I'm dealing with dilemmas
In my now so stressful life
And I'm drinking stronger spirits
I made my home here on the floor
And I'm losing all ambition and goals

I'm going all out
I'm thinking you're just as bad

No sleeping at night
But I'm going from bar to bar
Why can't we just rewind
Why can't we just rewind
Why can't we just rewind

You might blame it on me
But you insisted that we fall
Wiped your hands of me
And said you needed more, more, more

I'm not sleeping at night
But I'm going from bar to bar
Why can't we just rewind
Why can't we just rewind
Why can't we just rewind
oh.


----------



## cak

[Verse 1]
I take these pills to make me thin
I dye my hair, and cut my skin
I try everything, to make them see me
But all they see, is someone that's not me

[Chorus]
Even when I'm walking on a wire
Even when I set myself on fire
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Everyday I try to look my best
Even though inside I'm such a mess
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible

[Verse 2]
Here inside, my quiet hell
You cannot hear, my cries for help
I try everything, to make them see me
But every one, sees what I can't be

[Chorus]
Even when I'm walking on a wire
Even when I set myself on fire
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Everyday I try to look my best
Even though inside I'm such a mess
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible

[Bridge]
Sometimes when I'm alone
I pretend that I'm a queen
It's almost believable

[Chorus]
Even when I'm walking on a wire
Even when I set myself on fire
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Everyday I try to look my best
Even though inside I'm such a mess
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible


----------



## tea111red

I like to sit, do nothing at home
I disappear, turn off the phone
I lose myself, hide from the sun
I make a trip when I'm out of fun


----------



## jim_morrison

Found out the hard way
That you were lost and rendered
All alone in the dark forest of your thoughts
Forever following a trail of fear that seems to lead
To more dead ends and mysteries
I'm losing hope of ever solving

Sounding the alarms inside of me
Hoping like hell the sound cuts through the water
And the broken trees and reaches you
Before the creatures of the night
Descend on me no help in sight
Won't be long before we lose daylight

Take a deep breath
It could be the cure
It could be your last
Can't know for sure

Is it the hate that they tried to show?
Is it the love that you'll never know?
I guess we'll never know.

Alkaline Trio - Lost and Rendered


----------



## pierrotlefou

Cloud so swift and rain fallin' in
Gonna see a movie called Gunga Din
Pack up your money, pull up your tent, McGuinn 
You ain't a goin' nowhere


Hoo wee, ride me high
Tomorrow's the day my brides a'gonna come
Hoo wee, are we gonna fly
Down into the easy chair


Genghis Khan and his brother Don
Couldn't keep on keepin' on
We'll climb that bridge after it's gone
After we're way past it


Hoo wee, ride me high
Tomorrows the day my bride's a'gonna come
Hoo wee, are we gonna fly
Down into the easy chair, yeah


Buy me some rings and a gun that sings
A flute that toots and a bee that stings
A sky that cries and a bird that flies
A fish that walks and a dog that talks


Hoo wee, ride me high
Tomorrows the day my bride's a'gonna come
Hoo wee, are we gonna fly
Down into the easy chair


Hoo wee, ride me high
Tomorrows the day my bride's a'gonna come
Hoo wee, are we gonna fly
Down into the easy chair


----------



## foe

If you find it, if you find out
That you can't decide on a path to take
If you find it, if you find out
That you can't decide other ways to say


----------



## Justlittleme

Place myself I don’t know where to go 
Ring the bells, I’m going out 
In the streets I feel the morning rose 
Let me in I’m full of doubt

Float into the illustrated week 
Shake my hand and count to ten 
So relieving when you're feeling weak 
I miss the comfort in the year end

I point the fact that I am hawk eyed and dull 
I wear my head up in the clouds 
The thoughts are missing somewhere in this empty skull 
I’ll have revenge but now I’m out


----------



## baseballdude

Slow Show - The National 

Standing at the punch table swallowing punch
Can't pay attention to the sound of anyone
A little more stupid, a little more scared
Every minute more unprepared

I made a mistake in my life today
Everything I love gets lost in drawers
I want to start over, I want to be winning
Way out of sync from the beginning

I wanna hurry home to you
Put on a slow, dumb show for you and crack you up
So you can put a blue ribbon on my brain
God, I'm very, very frightened I'll overdo it

Looking for somewhere to stand and stay
I leaned on the wall and the wall leaned away
Can I get a minute of not being nervous
And not thinking of my ****?

My leg is sparkles, my leg is pins
I better get my s*** together, better gather my s*** in
You could drive a car through my head in five minutes
From one side of it to the other

I wanna hurry home to you
Put on a slow, dumb show for you and crack you up
So you can put a blue ribbon on my brain
God I'm very, very frightening, I'll overdo it

You know I dreamed about you
For 29 years before I saw you
You know I dreamed about you
I missed you for, for 29 years


----------



## Violet Romantic

Best Of What's Around - Dave Matthews Band

Hey my friend
It seems your eyes are troubled
Care to share your time with me
Would you say you're feeling low and so
A good idea would be to get it off your mind

See you and me
Have a better time than most can dream
Have it better than the best
So we can pull on through
Whatever tears at us
Whatever holds us down
And if nothing can be done
We'll make the best of what's around

Turns out not where but who you're with
That really matters
And hurts not much when you're around
And if you hold on tight
To what you think is your thing
You may find you're missing all the rest

Well she ran up into the light surprised
Her arms are open
Her mind's eye is

Seeing things from a
Better side than most can dream
On a clearer road I feel
Oh you could say she's safe
Whatever tears at her
Whatever holds her down
And if nothing can be done
She'll make the best of what's around

Turns out not where but what you think
That really matters
We'll make the best of what's around


----------



## Estillum

You paint your leather jacket but it comes off in the rain
And the more you cut your hair the more it grows again
The badges you pin on yourself fall off or start to rust
And the more they take the piss the less people you can trust

It's the story of your life
And the end of its your death
And every word that's in between
Is just a waste of breath


You don't know who you might have been or who you now should be
Or what you ought to write on walls or why you wanna be free
And then you start to panic cos the inspiration's there
But your not sure how to use it anyway and no one seems to care


You're the classic all-round failure who never seems to win
You'd like to write a book but you're not sure how to begin
It's the story of your life
And the end of its your death
And every word that's in between is just a waste of breath


----------



## Noll

Nothing ever happens
And nothing ever changes
And nothing goes right
Can't stand to be alone on a Saturday night

And you know
It's a cold hard feeling
When you spent all your money
And have nothing to show

And you wish you were home
But the meter keeps running
And you know 
Nothing ever happens here


----------



## ScaredRainbowDash

I am in control
I haven't lost my mind
I'm picking up the pieces
Of the past you left behind

I don't need your condescending
Words about me looking lonely
I don't need your arms to hold me
Cause misery is waiting on me

I am not alone
Not beaten down just yet
I am not afraid
Of the voices in my head
Down the darkest road
Something follows me
I am not alone
Cause misery loves my company


----------



## SilentLyric

I used to waste my time dreaming of being alive.


----------



## baseballdude

Bibio - You Won't Remember

He sees you more than you could know
In his chair at night, he can’t clear his mind
Silence hurts, no-distractions-ache
Then he gets the call and he drives for miles
You won’t remember but he wanted you
He’d like to tell you that he wanted you

He sees you but you don’t see him
In your bed at night, in your line of sight
Silence sings and his ears will ring
With that final bleep, he can’t fall to sleep
You won’t remember but he wanted you
He’d like to tell you that you’re haunting him.


----------



## probably offline

You'll have to stand perfectly still
You'll have to close your eyes
And when I am finished
I don't believe you can go 

Everyone else in the world
Would love me by now
Would love me from day one
But not you 

Everyone else in the world
Would love me by now
Would love me in a crowd
But not you 

False promises of love
Still promise love
You'll get what you want
When you just want what you get 

Everyone else in the world
Would love me by now
Would love me from day one
But not you 

Everyone else in the world
Would love me by now
Would love me in a crowd
But not you


----------



## Perkins

Please remember me forever
Believe in me as someone
Who's never gonna wish you well

I'm gonna tell you what I think about you in that unforgivable way I do
You're an idiot
And I hate your guts
I guess I'm about as happy for you as I would be a cockroach in my food
I know it's terrible
I really hate you though

Do you have your fairytale lie
Or are you dancing to the white trash twist
Oh please remember me
Believe in me as someone
Who's never gonna wish you well

I heard the thing that you hate about me almost everyday, but you still wouldn't leave
I had to pull the plug
Ooh, I hated your guts
And I heard the opposite of love isn't hate
It's indifference
But I can't relate
It's not good enough
Cause I hate your guts

Did you settle your mediocre mind
You had the fine wine you're better off with Bud Light

_[Chorus]_
Oh please remember me
Believe in me as someone
Who's never gonna wish you well
Oh please remember me
Believe in me as someone
Who wants you to go to hell

You're roaring, you're boring
Oh, did you hear me snoring?
I'd wanna mutilate myself when I talk to you
So here we are, I hope you can tell that I'm no referral
You can have 'em, call hell
You're gonna drive 'em nuts
They're gonna hate your guts


----------



## Elixer

"This is beginning to feel like the dawn of a loser forever..."


----------



## monotonous

Wake me up before you go go
Don't leave me hanging on like a yo-yo


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A groan of tedium escapes me,
Startling the fearful.
Is this a test? It has to be,
Otherwise I can't go on.
Draining patience, drain vitality.
This paranoid, paralyzed vampire act's a little old.

But I'm still right here
Giving blood, keeping faith
And I'm still right here.

Wait it out,
Gonna wait it out,
Be patient (wait it out).

If there were no rewards to reap,
No loving embrace to see me through
This tedious path I've chosen here,
I certainly would've walked away by now.
Gonna wait it out.

If there were no desire to heal
The damaged and broken met along
This tedious path I've chosen here
I certainly would've walked away by now.

And I still may, (sigh), I still may.

Be patient.
I must keep reminding myself of this.

And if there were no rewards to reap,
No loving embrace to see me through
This tedious path I've chosen here,
I certainly would've walked away by now.
And I still may.

Gonna wait it out.


----------



## 0blank0

I've dealt with my ghosts and I've faced all my demons
Finally content with the past i regret
I've found you find strength in your moments of weakness 
for once I'm at peace with myself 
I've been burdened with blame, trapped in the past for too long
I'm movin on
I've lived in this place and i know all the faces
each one is different but they're always the same
they mean me no harm but its time that i face it
they'll never allow me to change
but i never dreamed home would end up where i don't belong
I'm movin on
I'm movin on
at last i can see life has been patiently waiting for me
and i know there's no guarantees but I'm not alone
There comes a time in everyone's life
when all you can see are the years passing by
and i have made up my mind that those days are gone.


----------



## Cavernclub

"Man I'm just tired and bored with myself, I could use just a little help"Bruce Springsteen Dancing in the Dark


----------



## EmyMax

*"COLD - Same Drug" from "13 Ways To Bleed On Stage"*

I bet you'd never come down 
From your tower for me 
I'll let you take it real slow 
While I try to decide

Never would've loved you 
Should've left this town 
Never would've loved you 
But everything got turned around

It's nothing much but the same drug 
It's nothing much but the same drug 
Everyday 
It's nothing much but the same drug

You threw it away 
But I gave love away

She didn't come from the same world 
See the same things, I can't deny 
I bled on stages to get here, sent screams 
Up to the sky

Never would've loved you 
Should've left this town 
Never would've loved you 
But everything got turned around

It's nothing much but the same drug 
It's nothing much but the same drug 
Everyday 
It's nothing much but the same drug 
You threw it away 
But I gave love away

She did it all the way 
Now she's gone today 
I can't sleep without her

The song's about escaping life. One of those songs that grows and gets stuck on your head forever. 
It doesn't describe how i'm currently feeling. It's just one of my all-time favorite songs, that I always play as a background when i'm writing. It gives me so much inspiration to write.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sullen and bored the kids stay
And in this way they wish away each day


----------



## peachypeach

My favorite sad song...

Babe
Dream about me
Lie
On the phone to me

Tell me no truth
If it hurts bad
There's enough in my life
To make me so sad

Just dream about
Color fills our lives
Just dream about
Some one else tonight

Babe
Oh, dream about me
On the phone 
You're talking quietly

I want to be yours
I want you be mine
A, red skives
For long time

So dream about us
When you're alone
Just dream about
How I will let go

Hand
Hand

Babe
Oh, dream about me
Lie
On the phone to me

Tell me no truth
If it hurts bad 
There's enough in my life
To make me so sad

Just dream about
Color fills our lives
Just dream about
Some one else tonight

Just dream about
Colour fills our song
Just dream about
How I will let go


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What I thought was life
Came to an end
Born into a world
I never asked for this
I've got to get away
I've got to get away
I've got to get away
I've got to get away!

Born into hardship
A world of destruction
Suffer, *******
Suffer, *******
I've got to get away
I've got to get away
I've got to get away
I've got to get away!

Take me to heaven
Adorn me with wings
Suffer, *******
I've got to get away
I've got to get away
I've got to get away
I've got to get away!

Suffer, *******...


----------



## AceEmoKid

woke up today and went back to sleep 
i woke up again around 3 
i lay in bed and i watched some tv, tried not to think about anything and tried to eat and i went back to sleep 

what good am i if i cannot help myself 
i'll swear that i'll get better 
i'll fix my body i'll regrow my health 
hold my hand as i pull my own guts out 
if you'll be brave for me i'll be brave for you 
i'll become the strongest shell 
what good am i if im not stronger than myself 
if i cant save my own life i'll never ****ing help anybody else 
just hold my hand as i pull my own guts out 
if you'll be brave for me i'll be brave for you 
i'll become the strongest shell 

look at pictures on the computer of being people near to eachother 
thinking alll kinds of evil thoughts i dont like 
its like yeah i'm evil and jealous and irrational 
yeah i just hide i've got nothing going on whatever who cares 

it doesnt matter i'll do whatever 
but i can't ever seem to get anything done but who really cares 

what good am i if i cannot help myself 
i swear that i'll get better 
i'll fix my body i'll regrow my health 
please hold my hand as i pull my own guts out 
if you'll be brave for me i'll be brave for you 
i'll become the strongest shell 
what good am i if im not stronger than myself 
if i cant save my own life i'll never ****ing help anybody else 
what good am i


----------



## AceEmoKid

close your eyes, you'll be here soon 
一二三四五分 
時々本当に寝たい 
でもこのワードできない 

おやすみ 

おやすみ、おやすみ 
close your eyes and you'll leave this dream 
おやすみ、おやすみ 
I know that it's hard to do 

days go by, しょうがない, moments pass, shattered glass, hands of time, where's that chime? In my head, I'll just 

hands of time will wring my neck, 
every little moment spells regret 
but i don't have to feel this way 
as a voice inside my head 

おやすみ


----------



## fungae69

I hurt myself
Nearly as much as I hurt you
And I wanted to tell you
I wanted to tell you
But my pride, my pride


----------



## theCARS1979

Darlin by Avril Lavigne, Im supposing this song is about social anxiety


----------



## peachypeach

You were lying on the floor with your shirt off
You made me feel so far away
In a cave with you in a river flowing towards you
As a mountain carrying you in the wind
Pushing up against your back

Is there someone that feels like me
That there's nothing to feel or see

Born lost
There's no good air to breath
And everything's wasted on me

Is there someone that feels like me
That there's nothing to feel or see

Echoes in my scull
Forever is not long enough
Echoes in my scull
Forever is not long enough

I want to pray for the little animals
I want to pray for the dying trees
I want to pray for those who want to stop but cannot

You were lying on the floor with your shirt off
You made me feel so far away from myself
In a cave with you in a river flowing towards you
As a mountain carrying you in the wind
Pushing up against your back

Is there someone that feels like me
That there's nothing to feel or see
Is there someone that feels like me
That there's nothing to feel or see
That there's no good air to breath
And everything is wasted on me


----------



## monotonous

have a happy happy christmas
it's the best time of the year


----------



## Estillum

It was just before dawn
One miserable morning in black '44.
When the forward commander was told to sit tight
When he asked that his men be withdrawn.
And the generals gave thanks
To the other ranks who held back the enemy tanks
For a while.
And the Anzio Bridgehead was held at the price of a few hundred ordinary lives.

And kind old King George 
Sent mother a note when he heard that father was gone.
It was, I recall, in the form of a scroll
With a gold leaf and all.
I found it one day
With a draw of old photographs in the way.
And my eyes still grow damp to recall
His Majesty's sign with his old rubber stamp.

It was dark all around
There was frost in the ground
When the tigers broke free.
And no one survived
From the Royal Fusiliers, company C!
They were all left behind,
Most of them dead and the rest of them dying.
And that's how the high command took my daddy from me.﻿


----------



## mixtape

When I was three feet tall
I loved the mall 
And lived life for myself 
Fallin' down for laughs 
Your photograph 
Some puppets made of felt

Watching life in Oz Thanksgivin' Eve on Grandma's old TV 
Dancing roundabout, I'd twist and shout for everyone to see

Impersonality 
It's leanin' hard on me

Mama's in a shop 
Watching little sister by myself 
Robbed a wishing pond 
In a fleeting bond 
Vowed to share the wealth

Scooping up the coins 
A warning shot from some authority 
Doesn't matter now, but I'll shout out loud for everyone to see

Never got to know you 
Did you ever wonder why? 
Now it's nice to know ya 
And I'm glad you're doing fine
Think of all the time lost 
Was it really lost at all? 
Now I'm so proud of ya 
I'd love to tell you all I see 
Listen hard to your reality

Impersonality 
It's leanin' hard on me 
Impersonality 
It's leanin' hard on me


----------



## IcedOver

"Have you heard about the Lonesome Loser?"


----------



## peachypeach

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is the cutest love song I heard in my ENTIRE strange life.  thought i'd post it for you.

Lost Watch
_I love the way
You say my name
It sounds different every day
I used to think
That I'd seen you walk way
Too many times
Now I know
You're here to stay
Now it's you and me who walk away
I love the way
You say my name
It sounds different every day
You're not home
Always liked being alone
Not anymore_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## AllieG

"I've become so numb, I can't feel you there..."

The side effect of depression: numbness. You gotta love it.


----------



## SilentLyric

She said, Be a man...


----------



## Estillum

Who was born in a house full of pain.
Who was trained not to spit in the fan.
Who was told what to do by the man.
Who was broken by trained personnel.
Who was fitted with collar and chain.
Who was given a pat on the back.
Who was breaking away from the pack.
Who was only a stranger at home.
Who was ground down in the end.
Who was found dead on the phone.
Who was dragged down by the stone.


----------



## SilentLyric

only one thing matters, learn how to live your life.


----------



## Harbinger1

what's the sense in sharing
this one and only life
ending up just another lost and lonely wife
you count up the years
and they will be filled with tears


----------



## megsy00

She's beautiful in her simple little way
she don't have to much to say when she gets mad
she understands
she don't let go of anything even if the pain gets really bad"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Loving you
Isn't the right thing to do
How can I
Ever change things that I feel?

If I could
Maybe I'd give you my world
How can I
When you won't take it from me?

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You can call it
Another lonely day


----------



## Estillum

We all hate the HOA
All the homes , they look the same
The mortgage states the house belongs to me
You need to chill the **** out
And get off of my property


----------



## Estillum

My only problem is death
**** heaven, I ain't showing no religion respect
Brain damage, therapy's the only thing I regret
Talking to me is like a ****ing body missing its neck
But, I'm surprised I ain't pop off my top off
Life is a ***** and my ****'s soft, the Glock's cocked
My hands trembled, my finger's slipped, the wall's red
Her life is ****ed, she's sad now, her son is dead


----------



## forgetmylife

And when I'm gone, just carry on, don't mourn
Rejoice every time you hear the sound of my voice
Just know that I'm looking down on you smiling
And I didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel no pain
Just smile back


----------



## JustThisGuy

How am I just discovering this thread?! Great idea, OP.

Anyways, a lot can relate to this. Lyrics are in the vid, so I don't feel I'm breaking the rules (I didn't look at them).


----------



## ConfusedMuse

all around me
in the air hangs a wreath
of blackest bile, and smoke
that only I can see

Giles Corey - Blackest Bile
[I have honestly envisioned this very thing in the past and this song describes it so well]


----------



## Estillum

I couldn't take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my god and on my mother's grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!
...



So now I'm praying for the end of time!
To hurry up and arrive
Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don't think that I can really survive


----------



## jhwelch

Sunday, wake up, give me a cigarette.
Last night's love affair is looking vulnerable in my bed
Silk sheet, blue dawn, Colgate, tongue warm
Won't you quit your crying? I can't sleep
One minute I'm a little sweetheart
And next minute you are an absolute creep

We've got obsessions
I want to wipe out all the sad ideas
That come to me when I am holding you
We've got obsessions
All you ever think about are sick ideas
Involving me, involving you

Supermarket, oh, what packet of crackers to pick?
They're all the same, one brand, one name but really they're not
Look, look, just choose something quick
People are staring, time to go quick in, skin is on fire

Just choose something, something, something
Pressure overwhelming
Next minute I am turning out of the door
Facing one week without food

A day, a day when things, things are pretty bad
But don't let it make you feel sad
The crackers were probably bad luck anyway
Can't let your cold heart be free
When you act like you've got an OCD

We've got obsessions
I wanna erase every nasty thought
That bugs me every day of every week
We've got obsessions
You never told me what it was that made you strong
And what it was that made you weak

We've got obsessions
I wanna erase every nasty thought
That bugs me every day of every week.
We've got obsessions
You never told me what it was that made you strong
And what it was that made you weak

We've got obsessions
(We've made you weak, made you weak)
We've got obsessions
(Made you weak, made you weak, made you weak, made you)

Sunday, wake up, give me a cigarette
Last night's love affair is looking vulnerable again


----------



## Estillum

Hey,
You,
Baby
You don't know how bad it's going to get
If you think **** sucks now-
You ain't seen nothing yet.
Because it doesn't get better- _unless you're pretty_
It doesn't get better- _unless you've got money_
It doesn't get better, so just give up!
It never gets better, no
It gets worse

Oh oh oh oh
You're gonna die alone
Oh oh oh **** yeah
It gets worse


----------



## theinsomniac

Tell me what you know about dreamin' dreamin'
You don't really know about nothin' nothin'
Tell me what you know about them night terrors every night
5 AM cold sweats, waking up to the sky

Tell me what you know about dreams dreams
Tell me what you know about night terrors nothin'
You don't really care about the trials of tomorrow
Rather lay awake in a bed full of sorrow

I'm on the pursuit of happiness 
and I know everything that shine 
ain't always gonna be gold
Hey I'll be fine once I get it
I'll be good


----------



## Estillum

*"Chicken**** Conformist"*

Punk's not dead
It just deserves to die
When it becomes another stale cartoon

A close-minded, self-centered social club
Ideas don't matter
It's who you know

If the music's gotten boring
It's because of the people who want everyone to sound the same
Who drive the bright people out of our so-called scene
Till all that's left is a meaningless fad

Hardcore formulas are dog****
Change and caring are what's real
Is this a state of mind
Or just another label

The joy and hope of an alternative
Have become its own cliché
A hairstyle's not a lifestyle
Imagine Sid Vicious at 35

Who needs a scene 
Scared to love and to feel
Judging everything
By loud fast rules appeal

Who played last night?
"I don't know, I forgot.
But diving off the stage Was a lot of fun."

_[CHORUS]_
So eager to please
Peer pressure decrees
So eager to please
Peer pressure decrees
Make the same old mistakes
Again and again,
Chicken**** conformist
Like your parents

What's ripped us apart even more than drugs
Are the thieves and the goddamn liars
Ripping people off when they share their stuff
When someone falls are there any friends?

Harder core than thou for a year or two
Then it's time to get a real job
Others stay home; it's no fun to go out
When the gigs are wrecked by gangs and thugs

When the thugs form bands, look who gets record deals
From New York metal labels looking to scam
Who sign the most racist queer-bashing bands they can find
To make a buck revving kids up for war

Walk tall, act small
Only as tough as gang approval
Unity is bull****
When it's under someone's fat boot

Where's the common cause
Too many factions
Safely sulk in their shells
Agree with us on everything
Or we won't help with anything
That kind of attitude
Just makes a split grow wider

Guess who's laughing while the world explodes
When we're all crybabies
Who fight best among ourselves

_[CHORUS]_

That farty old rock and roll attitude's back
"It's competition, man, we wanna break big."
Who needs friends when the money's good
That's right, the '70s are back.

Cock-rock metal's like a bad laxative
It just don't move me, ya know?
The music's OK when there's more ideas than solos
Do we rally need the attitude too?

Shedding thin skin too quickly
As a fan it disappoints me
Same old stupid sexist lyrics
Or is Satan all you can think of?

Crossover is just another word
For lack of ideas
Maybe what we need
Are more trolls under the bridge

Will the metalheads finally learn something-
Or will the punks throw away their education?

No one's ever the best
Once they believe their own press
"Maturing" don't mean rehashing
Mistakes of the past

_[CHORUS]_

The more things change
The more they stay the same
We can't grow
When we won't criticize ourselves

The '60s weren't all failure
It's the '70s that stunk
As the clock ticks we dig the same hole

Music scenes ain't real life
They won't get rid of the bomb
Won't eliminate rape
Or bring down the banks

Any kind of real change
Takes more time and work
Than changing channels on a TV set

_[CHORUS]_


----------



## Estillum

_A letter to my future self
'Am I still happy?' I began
Have I grown up pretty?
Is Daddy still a good man?
Am I still friends with Coleen?
I'm sure that I'm still laughing
Aren't I? Aren't I?

Hey there to my future self
If you forget how to smile
I have this to tell you
Remember it once in a while

Ten years ago your past self 
Prayed for your happiness
Please don't lose hope

Oh, oh what a pair, me and you
Put here to feel joy, not be blue
Sad times and bad times, see them through
Soon we will know if it's for real
What we both feel

Though I can't know for sure how things worked out for us
No matter how hard it gets you have to realize
We weren't put on this earth to suffer, and cry
We were made for being happy, so be happy
For me, for you, please

Oh, oh what a pair, me and you
Put here to feel joy, not be blue
Sad times and bad times, see them through
Soon we will know if it's for real
What we both feel

We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy
We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy
We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy
We were put here on this earth, put here to feel joy _


----------



## JimInMidwest

*The Revealing Science of God by Yes*

The Revealing Science of God
Yes

 
Dawn of light lying between a silence and sold sources,
Chased amid fusions of wonder, in moments hardly seen forgotten,
Coloured in pastures of chance dancing leaves cast spells of challenge,
Amused but real in thought, we fled from the sea whole.
Dawn of thought transfered through moments of days underseaarching earth revelaing corridors of time provoking memories, disjointed but with purpose, craving penetrations offer links with the self instructors sharp
And tender love as we took to the air, a picture of distance.
Dawn of our power we amuse redescending as fast as misused
Expression, as only to teach love as to reveal passion chasing
Late into corners, and we danced from the ocean.
Dawn of love sent within us colours of awakening among the many
Won't to follow, only tunes of a different age.
As the links span our endless caresses for the freedom of life everlasting.

Talk to the sunlight caller
Soft summer mover distance mine.

Called out a tune but I never saw the face
Heard but not replaced
I ventured to talk, but I never lost my place
Cast out a spell rendered for the light of day
Lost in lights array
I ventured to see, as the sound began to play

What happened to this song we once knew so well
Signed promise for moments caught within the spell
I must have waited all my life for this
Moment moment

The future poised with the splendour just begun
The light we were as one
And crowded through the curtains of liquid into sun

And for a moment when our world had filled the skies
Magic turned our eyes
To feast on the treasure set for our strange device

What happened to wonders we once knew so well
Did we forget what happened surely we can tell
We must have waited all our lives for this
Moment moment moment

Starlight, movement, reasons
Release forward
Tallest rainbow
Sun shower seasons
Life flower reasons

They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe that I can feel it
There's someone to tell you,
Amid the challenge we look around in unison with you

Getting over overhanging trees
Let them rape the forest
Thoughts would send our fusion
Clearly to be home

Getting over wars we do not mean
Or so it seems so clearly
Sheltered with our passion
Clearly to be home
They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe they really mean to
There's someone, to tell you,
And I just can't believe our song will leave you
Skyline teacher
Warland seeker
Send out poison
Cast iron leader

And through the rhythm of moving slowly
Sent through the rhythm work out the story
Move over glory to sons of old fighters past.
Young christians see if from the beginning
Old people feel it, that's what they're saying.
Move over glory to sons of old fighters past.

They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe they really mean to.
There's someone, to tell you
Acourse towards a universal season.

Getting over overhanging trees
Let them rape the forest
They might stand and leave them
Clearly to be home
Getting over wars we do not mean
We charm the movement suffers
Call out all our memories
Clearly to be home

We've moved fast
We need love
A part we offer is our only freedom

What happened to this song we once knew so well
Signed promise for moments caught within the spell
We must have waited all our lives for this
Moment moment

Past present movers moments we'll process the future, but only
through him we know send flowered rainbows
Apiece apart chased flowers of the dark and lights of songs to
follow and show all we feel for and know of
Cast round

You seekers of the truth accepting that reason will relive and
breath and hope and chase and love
For you and you and you.


----------



## eveningbat

Run just as fast as I can
To the middle of nowhere
To the middle of my frustrated fears


----------



## Pessoa

I'm scared to death
Of myself

I can't feel anything
I can't feel anything
I have become the pain
I have become my own demons

I'm tired of being a punk
Yeah, like I ever was
I'm tired of being myself
Yeah, like I ever am

Like a quarter dug out of a homeless man's pocket
Like a finger torn out from the socket
I tried it and I knock it
I'm just mad, 'cause nobody wants to steal my soul

I'm tired of being made up
Yeah, like I ever am
I'm tired of being tied down
Yeah, like I ever was

Turn the radio on
To the techno station
Keep it a few points off, so it sounds all ruff
Then it matches my head
All static with the meters in the red
I'm feeling half dead

Feel the demons rise
Let the mercury rise
I can't close my eyes


----------



## boas

As prospects diminish
As nightmares swell
Some pray for heaven
While we live in hell
My life's the disease
My life's the disease


----------



## Estillum

When I am queen,
I will insist with perfect scars upon my wrists,
That everything you once held dear is taken away from you...

When I am queen,
Sweet girlscout's face and not a one will fall from grace,
If all their hearts I could replace, but until then I'll have to...

Drown, drown, drown myself....
Drown, drown, drown myself....
Drown, drown, drown myself....
Drown...!

When I am queen,
On royal throne made out of parts of broken bones,
Of all the devils I have known that suck the angels dry...

When I am queen,
I'll have my way, I'll make it drowning dollie day,
And all the tears that we have cried will suck back in our eyes...

Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown...!

Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown...!

Hush baby, hush baby,
Hush baby, go to sleep....
Hush baby, hush baby,
Hush baby, I'll make it be....

When I am queen,
I will not wait, my body type will still be great....
I will not leave it up to fate, because I hate you too....

When I am queen,
They all will see- the patron saint of self-injury....
The glitter sores will heal themselves, I'll play the part of someone else....

Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown...!
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown, drown, drown myself...
Drown...!


----------



## Estillum

Growing up
really ****ing sucks
I've got too much stuff
I don't make enough
And soon I'm gonna turn to dust
I'm gonna turn to dust
And I am afraid I don't care.

Growing up
really ****ing sucks
I've fallen down
and I can't get up
And soon
I'm not going to bother
I'm going to lay on the ground until I die
and I'm afraid I don't care.

Growing up
really ****ing sucks
I want to fall in love
but I don't love anybody
And soon, there will be nobody
who will want to fall in love with me
And I'm afraid I don't care


----------



## coeur_brise

Not exactly how I feel, but I can't get the (japanese) lyrics out of my head. Translation:

Time just goes by...ignoring the feelings I couldn't tell you.
The prayers go up towards the sky...as the heart is..
What that new life, who grows up in the twilight city graps...
Don't wanna hurt you anymore

Don't wanna hurt you anymore tell me the meaning of your happiness
Will I ever become the answer to your life...?
Don't wanna hurt you anymore tell me the meaning of your happiness

Time just goes by...ignoring the feelings I couldn't tell you.
Sometimes I find myself alone in the lost crowd of people.
I covered my ears at the arguing voices and let the tears come out.
Strong, even in the everydays when things are only taken away from me

To the one and only you, I dedicate happiness
ai sh!teru.....ai sh!teru... 

Oh Teru. I love you toooooooo!


----------



## truant

She's come undun
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
It was too late

She's come undun
She found a mountain that was far too high
And when she found out she couldn't fly
It was too late

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun

She's come undun
She wanted truth but all she got was lies
Came the time to realize
And it was too late

She's come undun
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
Mama, it was too late

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undun

Too many mountains and not enough stairs to climb
Too many churches and not enough truth
Too many people and not enough eyes to see
Too many lives to lead and not enough time

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undun

Doe, doe, doe

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun

She's come undun
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
It was too late

She's come undun
She found a mountain that was far too high
And when she found out she couldn't fly
Mama, it was too late

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun

She's come undun


----------



## Esteban

Fool just another
Fool just another(X4)

I've been waiting
For signs of god
Create- enslaved- behaved-
Everything is out of control

Leave me alone
Isolation bears hope
There's something else waiting
A promised destiny
Freezing me
I feel restless and low
These days full of sadness
Had joyfully changed into fear

My freakshow will start tonight
Don't miss the right time

Ref.:
Bright eyes
Blinded by fear of life
No Merlin is by my side

Everything is out of control
Everything is out of control
In my future plans
Everything is out of control
No one's left to hurt
Everything is out of control
Sorrow's gone away

Broken memories
Walking upstairs
Step by step
I see the whole world burning
The poet dies in Newerland
How it burns

Hey, mother stubborn
I really hate you
If you say yes I will say no
Ashes to ashes
But dust won't be dust
If you go there
I will go back

Ref.:
Bright eyes
Blinded by fear of life
Betrayed by sunrise
Bright eyes
Blinded by fear of life
No Merlin is by my side

Hey, father stubborn
You're Yin
And I'm young
I feel alone
Who really cares
Born into ashes
To lose all the games
With a smiling face
With a smiling...

Ref.:
Bright eyes
Blinded by fear of life
And dark dragons rise
Bright eyes
Blinded by fear of life
No Merlin is by my side

So I sit still in my room
Winter's here
In summer's season
Shall I say
I was wrong
If I'm right
And farewell to my final hope


----------



## fairy12

good song, good song

I wanna get to know you
I really wanna **** you, baby
One dose of my lovin'
I'm simply going to drive you crazy

I wanna be your lover
I wanna get to know you, baby
One dose of my lovin'
I'm really gonna drive you crazy

_[Young Buc]_
Im lovin' how you look in my eyes
Swingin' them hips when you pass
I'm visualizing my name tatooed on that *** baby
Jump on this Harley
Lets go smoke some of that Bob Marley
Sip some Bacardi
Then go pull up at the afterparty
I think we make a perfect couple
But you think I'm trouble
Maybe thats the reason you gave me the wrong number
She got me feeling like "maybe she the wrong woman"
Think im'a be chasin' the chicken head you own somethin'
Your toes painted hair fixed all the time
And your Gucci boots the same color as mine
If you read between the lines you can see that I want you
I betcha I have you doin' what you said that you won't do
Making decisions shorty good things don't last long
Your girlfriend keep showin' me that thong
Before I head home
Im'a stop at your house and blow the horn
If you come outside you know it's on (holla at your boy)

_[Chorus]_

_[Lloyd Banks]_
*****es be frustrated with the baller
Wonder why I don't call her
Maybe because I'm busy and she needs someone to spoil her
It gets annoying from time to time I gotta ignore her
In order to let her know we'll be friends and nothing more
She loves it when I'm in town
Hate it when I'm not around
I get her and wear down
Next door neighbors hear the sound
Pictures hittin' the ground
Just enough to hold us down
I'm stickin' n' moving cruising after the third round
Just lay back baby and let me drive you crazy
I can make a 40 year old feel like a young lady
I admit I fell in love with her frame
And to make her feel special I let her call me by my government name
Her panties wet over fame
Fall in love with my chain
I wonder if I wasn't an entertainer would she remain
Surrounding me hounding me trying to be my only
I'm not your boyfriend I'm your homie.

_[Chorus]_

_[50 Cent]_
(Yeah) What would **** me up more
Watching her lick her lips
Or watching her walk she hypnotize me with her hips (yeah) man
I sweet talking her if she like
Cause all she really want is a ***** to treat her right right
Look I'm legit now used to break laws
Now you can reap the benefit of world tours
Big house big Benz girl it yours
Mink coats Italian shoes stones with no flaws
You ain't go to look like a model for me to adore you
All you gotta do is love me and be loyal
Don't Indulge in my past **** what happened before you
Cause their be some homies gonna hate you that never saw you
Come here let my touch on you I let you touch on me
Put my tounge on you you put your tounge on me
Let me ride on you and you can ride on
We can do it all the night
We can have a balla tonight

_[Chorus]_

I wanna get to know you
I wanna get to know you, baby
One dose of my lovin'
I'm simply gonna drive you, crazy

I wanna be your lover
I wanna get to know you, lady
One dose of my lovin'
I'm really gonna drive you, crazy

_[x2]_
I wanna be your lover
I really understand you, baby
I want to be your lover
I really understand you, baby, baby, baby, baby.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

I don't have an explanation
For another lonely night
I just feel this sense of mission
And the sense of what is right

Take it easy on me now
I'd be there if I could
I'm so full of what is right
I can't see what is good

It's a hopeless situation
Lie awake for half the night
You're not sure what's goin' on here
But you're sure it isn't right

Make it easy on yourself
There's nothin' more you can do
You're so full of what is right
You can't see what is true

A quality of justice
A quantity of light
A particle of mercy
Makes the color of right

Gravity and distance
Change the passage of light
Gravity and distance
Change the color of right

Take it easy on me now
I'd be there if I could
I'm so full of what is right
I can't see what is good

Make it easy on yourself
There's nothing more you can do
You're so full of what is right
You can't see what is true

A quality of justice
A quantity of light
A particle of mercy
Makes the color of right

Gravity and distance
Change the passage of light
Gravity and distance
Change the color of right
Change the color of right



Read more: Rush - The Color Of Right Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Estillum

This place has taken all my self esteem
And everybody is afraid of me
And I can't make eye contant with anyone I see
This place has taken all my self esteem

And everybody is afraid of me
And I'm afraid to go out in the streets
Reminders of my failures everywhere I will be
Everybody is afraid of me

And people freak me out
People make me scared
People make me so damn self-aware

I get bronchitis twice a year at least
My lungs aren't the way they should be
And I smoke more than a mother ****in chimney
I declare war on my body


----------



## Estillum

Well, big bad man come into town
Gave sweets to the children
Pushed their daddies around
Made the streets so bright in the zones of blight
No more fear in the hearts of whites

He built a hall
Put on a show
From high above watched his boulders roll
Then he bought Main Street and the old town hall
He named his price: his face on every wall.
His face on every wall
Oh, his face on every wall

Now the factories have all shut down
No more cloth stitched in this town
So the only job for the boy and I
In the prison making tile shine
Someday that man will come here too
With that magic hat, spit and glue
He'll wash the stone
Paint the brick
Rename the streets
And make the clocks all tick on time
He'll make us run on time

And every town will celebrate someday
Waving sweatshop flags and grande lattes
Wearing culture on their backs
Wearing spirit on their hats
One by one they'll join the parade
And celebrate
Every town will celebrate someday

Now corners near and corners far
Are somehow the same coffee bar
And community is felt again
Thanks to folks I've never met
They slayed the artists
Sold their arts
Gave the toddlers shopping carts
Raised the prices
Raised the rent
Some days I wish that I could go back again
No, I can't go back again

And every town will celebrate someday
Waving sweatshop flags and grande lattes
Wearing culture on their backs
Wearing spirit on their hats
One by one they'll join the parade
And celebrate
Every town will celebrate someday


----------



## Pessoa

furniture has no say in life
it was made to be used by people
how many times have you felt like a bookcase
sitting in a living room gathering dust
full of thoughts already written? (how 'bout now?)


----------



## RubixQ

*Waiting for the Worms - Pink Floyd*

You cannot reach me now
No matter how you try
Goodbye cruel world it's over 
Walk on by

Sitting in a bunker here behind my wall
Waiting for the worms to come.

In perfect isolation here behind my wall
Waiting for the worms to come.

- -

All you need to do is follow the worms.

- -

Hammer
Hammer 
Hammer 

(repeat)


----------



## rockyraccoon

*"Dust In The Wind"*

I close my eyes only for a moment, and the moment's gone
All my dreams pass before my eyes, a curiosity

Dust in the wind, all they are is dust in the wind

Same old song, just a drop of water in an endless sea
All we do crumbles to the ground, though we refuse to see

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind

Now, don't hang on, nothing lasts forever but the earth and sky
It slips away, and all your money won't another minute buy

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind (all we are is dust in the wind)
Dust in the wind (everything is dust in the wind), everything is dust in the wind (the wind)


----------



## mysterymachine

Oh, London Moon, help me stumble home
Let me lose myself along the way
I've got nothing left, it's kind of wonderful
Cause there's nothing they can take away… away

The open doors left me wanting more
Never thought they'd close them all the way
The ordinary life they want for you
Is it too much to have to bear

But it's another way to win a useless fight
You've been lying so long, don't know when you're faking
See the water on the rise
Just another day into a useless night
I've been pushing so hard now my hands are shaking
See the water on the rise

But I've been turned around
I was upside down
I thought love would always find a way
But I know better now
Got it figured out
It's a perfect world all the same

But I've been turned around
I was upside down
I thought love would always find a way
But I know better now
Got it figured out
It's a perfect world all the same

I was hoping for
An easy rambling life
Till the notion came to my mind

We look for exit signs
But we can't be changed
Into nothing overnight

Though we know it's over
It keeps exploding
Every morning when we rise


----------



## Pessoa

so impressed with all you do
tried so hard to be like you
flew too high and burnt the wing
lost my faith in everything

lick around divine debris
taste the wealth of hate in me
shedding skin succumb defeat
this machine is obsolete

made the choice to go away
drink the fountain of decay
tear a hole exquisite red
**** the rest and stab it dead

broken bruised forgotten sore
too ****ed up to care anymore
poisoned to my rotten core
too ****ed up to care anymore

in the back off the side far away is a place where I hide where I
stay tried to say tried to ask I needed to all alone by myself where were you?
how could I ever think it's funny how everything that
swore it wouldn't change is different now just like you
would always say we'll make it through then my head fell apart and where were you?
how could I ever think it's funny how everything you swore would
never change is different now like you said you and me make it
through didn't quite fell apart where the **** were you?


----------



## Estillum

There will come a day when our cells won't regenerate
And everyone you know will rot away, rot away-
Your friends and enemies, and all your family
We will all be buried in the ground, in the ground

Let's make the most of it,
'Cause life's too short to **** with

Once an hour a day I get very sad, yeah
Once an hour a day I get depressed
When that hour is over I start to feel okay
'Cause I am reminded I'll rot away, rot away

I don't have much time
To hang out here and cry
And though that may feel nice
I can't do that everyday

I've had a lot of friends and they've done a lot of drugs
And those drugs made my friends rot away, rot away-
They say Jesus saves but Jesus doesn't care
'Cause he is in a grave, in a grave, in a grave

Let's be our own God
And take care of ourselves and the ones that we love


----------



## HenDoggy

Oh I know
My life's not gonna change
And I live
Through all these wasted days
Never thought
That I'd end up this way
And I know
It's gonna stay the same

I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this

And I know
I'm losing all my time
Doesn't seem
Like it was ever mine
Didn't seem
My own I don't know why
Getting tired
Of living 'till I die

I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this

I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this

I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this
I thought I would be more than this


----------



## Estillum

Earnesty and clarity
Those wonderful mentalities
of decent positivity
Are all that we can strive-
But misery and poverty
They follow me, my family
And though it seems that I can't win
I think I have to try.
But everyone's afraid of me,
They'll never see that we all bleed
The same damned blood each night

_So you'll go your way and I'll go mine
_I hope we meet up later on down the line

Sense and sensibility, and peaceful productivity
A pretty girl with broken wings is all that I desire.
But there's so much hostility in all the things surrounding me,
The awful glow of enmity is trying to stop my shine.
So I tried to look inwardly, at all the things inside of me-
But sodomy and buggery keep bubbling to the top.

_So you'll go forwards and I'll go back_
I hope we catch up with each other on this track

And I've been thinking awkwardly about the things that are Holy,
Like Jesus, Joseph and Mary, and Mary Magdalene-
And even theoretically, I don't think I could ever see
The perfect human being, Jesus, live without sin.

So you'll go upwards and I'll go down
You'll go upwards and I'll go down
You'll go upwards and I'll go down...
I'll see you in Hell when we die


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Tarot - Veteran of a Thousand Psychic Wars (Blue Oyster Cult cover)
_
You see me now, a veteran of a thousand psychic wars
I've been living on the edge so long, where the winds of limbo roar
And I'm young enough to look at, and far too old to see
All the scars are on the inside
I'm not sure that there's anything left of me

Don't let these shakes go on, it's time we had a break from it
It's time we had some leave
We've been living in the flames
We've been eating up our brains
Oh please, don't let these shakes go on

You ask me why I'm weary, why I can't speak to you
You blame me for my silence, say it's time I changed and grew
But the war's still going on, dear, and there's nowhen that I know
And I can't stand forever
I can't say if we're ever gonna be free

Don't let these shakes go on, it's time we had a break from it
It's time we had some leave
We've been living in the flames
We've been eating up our brains
Oh please, don't let these shakes go on

You see me now, a veteran of a thousand psychic wars
My energy is spent at last, and my armor is destroyed
I have used up all my weapons, and I'm helpless and bereaved
Wounds are all I'm made of
Did I hear you say that this is victory?

Don't let these shakes go on, it's time we had a break from it
Send me to the rear
Where the tides of madness swell
And men sliding into hell
Oh please, don't let these shakes go on _


----------



## WriteMyMind

A snippet from Ben Howard's - Small Things

Has the world gone mad
Or is it me?
All these small things
They gather round me
gather round me
Is it all so very bad
I can’t see
Oh all these small things
They gather round me
Gather round me
and I can't see


----------



## Estillum

I recall that deep dark basement
And I recall how bad it smelled 
And I hated everybody around me
I even hated myself
Which I still do
On my bad days

You punched my mother in the mouth
We fled to shelter safe and pure
now I never feel at home 
I will never be secure
Oh to be secure

And when you pushed my face in ****
How could that have made you feel 
Like a man or like a monster
It’s your fault I can’t tell
The difference


----------



## Estillum

There's a tongue in my mouth. 
There's a lock on the door 
and I can't imagine wishing for more. 
I've paid for my crimes and I've unlied my lies. 
And now I'm adorned with a clever disguise. 
I'm free as a bird. 
I'm free.
There is a pill I've been meaning to swallow 
and it's shaped like a record that I'd like to borrow 
and covered in **** I've been meaning to wallow 
and I don't know where I'll be tomorrow. 
I'm free as a bird. 
I'm free.
I'm free as a bird flying over the sea. 
Just can't find the summer. 
If there's a God in the sky or a devil below. 
That doesn't matter to me. 
Cus I see Satan's face when I look in the mirror. 
I see God inside of all of the people I meet. 
I'm free as a bird. 
I'm free. 


I'm free as a man who's out wandering the streets looking for 
shelter.


----------



## Estillum

I'm not afraid of standing still
I'm just afraid of being bored
I'm not afraid of speaking my mind
I'm just afraid of being ignored

I'm not afraid of feeling
and I'm not afraid of trying
I'm just afraid of losing
And I am afraid of *dying
*
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

I'm not afraid of being sick
I'm more afraid of being well
I'm not afraid
Put the gun in my hand
I'm just afraid it will hurt like (hurt like) hell

I'm not afraid of screaming
and I'm not afraid of crying
I'm just afraid of forgetting
And I am afraid of_* dying*_

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

Fear of
Fear of
Fear of
Fear of

I'm not afraid of looking ugly
I couldn't care what they say
I'm not afraid of happy endings
I'm just afraid my life won't work that way

I'm not afraid of forgiveness
I absolve you everything
I'm not afraid of lying...
But I am afraid of _*dying*_

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you all I do is sit and think about you
Without you yes I...


----------



## Estillum

Waking from napping with a bad taste in your mouth.
Wishing you were sleeping, you don't want to leave the house.
Dripping from your dreaming of a habit you renounced.
Get out of bed, please go away, get out, get out, get out.

You see a liar in the mirror he's sneering in that way
That makes you feel unsafe, insane and you hate to see his face.
You punch the mirror to *shut him up* but he won't go away.
He just multiplies, intensifies,_ he's twenty tiny blades._


----------



## blue2

I pushed my soul in a deep dark hole 
and then I followed it in 
I watched my-self crawlin out
while I was a crawlin in 
I got up so tight I couldn't unwind
I saw so much I broke my mind


----------



## GGTFM

*Marilyn Manson - Tourniquet lyrics*
She's made of hair and bone and little teeth
And things I cannot speak
She comes on like a crippled plaything
Spine is just a string
I wrapped our love in all this foil
Silver-tight like spider legs
I never wanted it to ever spoil
But flies will always lay their eggs
Take your hatred out on me
Make your victim my head
You never ever believed in me
I am your tourniquet
Prosthetic synthesis with butterfly
Sealed up with virgin stitch
If it hurts, baby please tell me
Preserve the innocence
I never wanted it to end like this
But flies will lay their eggs.


----------



## GGTFM

*Marilyn Manson - No refelection*
Oh, ah ah ah ah
Oh, ah ah ah ah, oh

Crushing, cheating, changing.
Am I deaf or dead?
Is this constricting construction
Or just streets with rusty signs
Of something violent coming?

Oh, ah ah ah ah
Oh, ah ah ah ah, oh

This'll hurt you worse than me.
I'm weak, seven days, I'm weak.
Don't run from me. I won't
Bother counting one, two, three...

I don't know which me that I love.
Got no reflection.
I don't know which me that I love.
Got no reflection.

Show myself how to make a noose
A gun's cliche, and a razor too
I'm not a deathshare vacation, vacant station
Made of scars and filled with my old wounds

Oh, ah ah ah ah
Oh, ah ah ah ah, oh

This'll hurt you worse than me.
I'm weak, seven days, I'm weak.
Don't run from me. I won't
Bother counting one, two, three...

I don't know which me that I love.
Got no reflection.
I don't know which me that I love.
Got no reflection.

You don't even want to know what I'm gonna do to you.
You don't even want to know what I'm gonna do to you.
You don't even want to know what I'm gonna do to you.
You don't even want to know what I'm gonna do to you.

I don't know which me that I love.
Got no reflection.
I don't know which me that I love.
Got no reflection.

No Reflection.
No Reflection.

I've got no reflection.


----------



## Pessoa

Wherever you go I will be carcass
Whatever you see will be rotting flesh
Humanity recovered glittering etiquette
Answers her crimes with Mausoleum rent

Regained your self-control
And regained your self-esteem
And blind your success inspires
And analyse, despise and scrutinise
Never knowing what you hoped for
And safe and warm but life is so silent
For the victims who have no speech
In their shapeless guilty remorse
Obliterates your meaning
Obliterates your meaning
Obliterates your meaning
Your meaning, your meaning

No birds - no birds
The sky is swollen black
No birds - no birds
Holy mass of dead insect

Come and walk down memory lane
No one sees a thing but they can pretend
Life eternal scorched grass and trees
For your love nature has haemorrhaged

Regained your self-control
And regained your self-esteem
And blind your success inspires
And analyse, despise and scrutinise
Never knowing what you hoped for
And safe and warm but life is so silent
For the victims who have no speech
In their shapeless guilty remorse
Obliterates your meaning
Obliterates your meaning
Obliterates your meaning
Your meaning, your meaning

No birds - no birds
The sky is swollen black
No birds - no birds
Holy mass of dead insect

I wanted to rub the human face in its own vomit... 
and force it to look in the mirror

And life can be as important as death
But so mediocre when there's no air, no light and no hope
Prejudice burns brighter when it's all we have to burn
The world lances youth's lamb-like winter, winter


----------



## Estillum

Welcome to this world have as much fun as you would like
While helping others have as much fun as you're having
Be kind to those you love
And be kind to those you don't
But for God's sake you gotta be kind
And respectful because we're all one soul
Be the best ****ing human that you can be​


----------



## HenDoggy

Come for me
You come for me
Come for me
Comfortably
You cover me
Cover me
Comfortably
Comfortably

I had a drink
No longer to be free
I want only to see
Four walls made of concrete
Six by six enclosed
See me on video
Oh oh oh

feed me twice a day
I want to fade away 
Away

come for me
Cover me
Come for me
Come for me
You cover me
Cover me
Comfortably
Comfort me

and after some time
I know I would go blind
But seeing only binds
The vision to the eye

I lose my voice I know
But I have nothing left to say
It is

(nothing left to pray)
No echo in this space


----------



## Drusiya

*Informatik - Simple 
*

The perfect moment
To share with you my revelation
You might not believe it
Life should not be this complicated

Everything you need to know is right in front of your face
You'll never get what you don't ask for
Nobody ever really has it that great
It's simple so simple to me

Caught up in the moment
So unaware what's arbitrary
We don't even notice
The minuscule is extraordinary

Everything you need to know is right in front of your face
You'll never get what you don't ask for
Nobody ever really has it that great
It's simple so simple to me.

There really can be another way
So simple it defies reason
The only thing we have is today
The only thing we need is love (x3)

That's what keeps me going
Our love life's truths yet to uncover
And finally knowing
That joy and pain are part of each other

Everything you need to know is right in front of your face
You'll never get what you don't ask for
Nobody ever really has it that great
It's simple so simple to me


----------



## RubixQ

*To Have and to Hold - Depeche Mode*

I need to be cleansed
It's time to make amends 
For all of the fun
The damage is done
And I feel diseased 
I'm down on my knees
And I need forgiveness
Someone to bear witness
To the goodness within
Beneath the sin
Although I may flirt
With all kinds of dirt
To the point of disease
Now I want release
From all this decay
Take it away
And somewhere
There's someone who cares
With a heart of gold
To have and to hold


----------



## Estillum

Long you live and high you fly,
smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry,
all you touch and all you see,
Is all your life will ever be.


Run, rabbit, run.
Dig that hole, forget the sun,
And when at last the work is done,
Don't sit down it's time to dig another one.


For long you'll live, and high you'll fly,
But only if you ride the tide,
And balanced on the biggest wave,
You race towards an early grave.


----------



## Atila Irmes

This suits me right now: Bruno Mars: The Lazy Song
Today I don't feel like doing anything
I just wanna lay in my bed
Don't feel like picking up my phone
So leave a message at the tone
'Cause today I swear I'm not doing anything
Read more: Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song Lyrics | MetroLyrics 
​


----------



## InimitableJeeves




----------



## Imbored21

every body's changing and i don't feel the same


----------



## Dilweedle

I was raised up believing I was somehow unique
Like a snowflake distinct among snowflakes, unique in each way you can see
And now after some thinking, I'd say I'd rather be
A functioning cog in some great machinery serving something beyond me

But I don't, I don't know what that will be
I'll get back to you someday soon you will see

What's my name, what's my station, oh, just tell me what I should do
I don't need to be kind to the armies of night that would do such injustice to you
Or bow down and be grateful and say "sure, take all that you see"
To the men who move only in dimly-lit halls and determine my future for me

And I don't, I don't know who to believe
I'll get back to you someday soon you will see

If I know only one thing, it's that everything that I see
Of the world outside is so inconceivable often I barely can speak
Yeah I'm tongue-tied and dizzy and I can't keep it to myself
What good is it to sing helplessness blues, why should I wait for anyone else?

And I know, I know you will keep me on the shelf
I'll come back to you someday soon myself

If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm raw
If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm sore
And you would wait tables and soon run the store

Gold hair in the sunlight, my light in the dawn
If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm sore
If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm sore
Someday I'll be like the man on the screen


----------



## SummerRae

All of Lana Del Rey's music.


----------



## Estillum

Rioting-the unbeatable high,
Adrenalin shoots your nerves to the sky,
Everyone knows this town is gonna blow
And it's all gonna blow right now...

Now you can smash all the windows that you want,
All you really need are some friends and a rock.
Throwing a brick never felt _so damn good_-
Smash more glass,
Scream with a laugh,
And wallow with the crowds-
Watch them kicking peoples' ***

But you get to the place
Where the real slave-drivers live
It's walled off by the riot squad
Aiming guns right at your head
So you turn right around,
And play right into their hands,
And set your own neighborhood
Burning to the ground instead

_[Chorus]_
*Riot*-the unbeatable high
*Riot*-shoots your nerves to the sky
*Riot*-playing into their hands
Tomorrow you're homeless
Tonight it's a blast 
_[Chorus]_

Get your kicks in quick
They're callin' the national guard
Now could be your only chance
To torch a police car

Climb the roof, kick the siren in-
And jump and yelp for joy,
Quickly-dive back in the crowd-
Slip away, now don't get caught

Let's loot the spiffy hi-fi store
Grab as much as you can hold,
Pray your full arms don't fall off,
Here comes the owner with a gun-

_[Chorus]_

The barricades spring up from nowhere,
Cops in helmets line the lines,
Shotguns prod into your bellies-
The trigger fingers want an excuse
Now

The raging mob has lost its nerve-
There's more of us but who goes first?
No one dares to cross the line,
The cops know that they've won.

It's all over but not quite,
The pigs have just begun to fight,
They club your heads, kick your teeth-
Police can riot all that they please

_[Chorus]_


----------



## Estillum

Thank you governor-
Thank you governor-
to the mayor and
the commissioner-
your monster is alive now,
shes taken to the streets.
crashing through your opera house and tearing at the seats.
for all the times you sign your name, someone out there dies
found a wallet, not a gun-
a mother's wiping tears
from her eyes
we despise
your hollow truths and honest lies,
now you can sing the monster into slumber​


----------



## tea111red

shout, shout, let it all out
these are the things i can w/o

lol


----------



## Estillum

There was a knockin' at my door
It's the dreaded landlord
He wants his rent
He wants it now
And he doesn't care less how.
He left us in a vacant daze
Asking how we got here
And we retired to slumber
But the glasses never were rinsed.

There was a tappin' on my back
It's the dreaded foreman
I think I see a smile 
Through his teeth and his cigar.
He put my hands to work
And said they'd otherwise do nothing
And I made a thousand things today
I'm sure I'll never use.

And somewhere there's the sound of someone singin'
I got an invitation once from liberty.
They had a mischief brew
But no goblets were used
Besting rum or porter 
'Tis a liquor never brewed.
Never Brewed.

There was a rapping at my door
It's the dreaded policeman
He had a ticket to enter
Signed by fools of Stanford law.
He questioned me on politics
And scorned my generation
For not respecting elders
And the land's authority.

So when the landlord came to knock
I said come back tomorrow
There's more life I'll be livin'
Than Just slaving for your wage.

And to the troop and foreman
Make yourself the things
I don't use

For I'm off into the forest
For a liquor never brewed.


----------



## mattmc

_I am a question to the world,
Not an answer to be heard
Or a moment that's held in your arms...

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change?
They're the ones that stay the same.
They don't know me,
'Cause I'm not here._


----------



## Estillum

Here's to the rubble
A brick through every window
A casket buried six feet deep for everybody's heroes
Here's to our lives being meaningless
And how beautiful it is
'Cause freedom doesn't have a purpose


----------



## blue2

I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
she b i t ched so much 
she drove me nuts 
now I'm happier this way


----------



## sad vlad

M-am obisnuit
Singur sa ma mint
Nu mai stiu ce simt 
Pentru tine 
E un pic ciudat 
Prea mult am sperat 
La mai bine 
Si simt ca ma sting 
As vrea sa te ating 
Plange sufletul in mine
Imaginea ta nu o pot uita 
Nu stiu ce e cu mine 
Fara ea 
Viata mea 
S-a pierdut fara rost 
A ramas doar o umbra din tot ce a fost

Tot ce a durut inca n-a trecut
Tu ai disparut fara urma
Nu sunt vinovat 
Singur m-ai lasat
Esti o umbra 
Si simt ca ma sting
As vrea sa te ating
Plange sufletul in mine.. 
Imaginea ta nu o pot uita
Nu stiu ce e cu mine

Fara ea
Viata mea
S-a pierdut fara rost
A ramas doar o umbra din tot ce a fost

Ma trezesc in noapte 
Ma trezesc in noapte
Ma trezesc si tu nu esti
Si tu nu esti aici

Ai ramas ramas in mintea mea 
Ca o amintire grea 
De-as putea te-as alunga
Departe undeva

Fara ea
Viata mea
S-a pierdut fara rost
A ramas doar o umbra din tot ce a fostA ramas doar o umbra din tot ce a fost

Aproximate translation:

_*I got used
To lie to myself
I no longer know how I feel
For you
It's a bit strange
I hoped too much
For the best
And I feel like I am dying out
I'd like to touch you
My soul is crying inside of me
I can not forget your image
I don't know what's wrong with me
Without her
My life
Was wasted meaninglessly
It remained but a shadow of what it used to be

Everything that hurt has yet to pass
You disappeared without a trace
I'm not to blame
You left me all alone
You are a shadow
And I feel like I'm dying out
I'd like to touch you
My soul is crying inside of me...
I can not forget your image
I don't know what is wrong with me

I wake up in the night
I wake up in the night
I wake up and you are not
You are not here

You remained in my mind
Like a heavy memory...
If I could I'd chase you away
Somewhere far away

Without her
My life
Was lost meaninglessly
It remained but a shadow of what it used to be
*__*It remained but a shadow of what it used to be*_
 ​


----------



## Estillum

Und der Haifisch, der hat Tränen
und die laufen vom Gesicht;
doch der Haifisch lebt im Wasser 
so die Tränen sieht man nicht.

In der Tiefe ist es einsam
und so manche Zähre fliesst
und so kommt es, dass das Wasser
in den Meeren salzig ist.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

No hype man, no crew
No reason for ghost writers
Every year I get tighter
Mothers and daughters agree I'm on fire
Check ya T-Mobile it's all over the wire
Cross ya legs baby, hide ya desire
You think I'm hot
You preachin' to the choir
Smilin' and gigglin', thirstin' like Gilligan
More flavor than cinnamon, they rush with adrenaline
I make 'em nervous
I do it on purpose
I come back hotter 

I'm a star for real my aura is crazy
Hollywood love me in the streets I'm gravy
Born with a gift to inspire the hood
You wanna out do me and I wish you would
I'm the master separate from all these cats

Read more: LL Cool J - Feel The Beat Lyrics | MetroLyrics 




yah, Im feelin myself ^__^


----------



## Somemetalhead

Death - Misanthrope

From above and around,
observations are collected
Knowledge is taken in by curious life forms
That may bring hope from beyond
Beneath the giver of life, our sun
An examination of another kind is done

A view from those who stood high
And breathing the sky
An opinion from below and from above

Some were decided, some were not
A few looked away, but none forgot

[Chorus:]
Misanthrope
Hater of all mankind
There is some hope
For those who own their mind
They came, they saw and acknowledged
Some good, some bad
Opinion: Dangerous

[Solo: Schuldiner]

Stay where you are, don't get consumed
By what they created from sheer neglet
In denial of years and years of
shattered souls
That were lost to the power of
Fragile, frightful minds

A view from those who stood high
And breathing the sky
An opinion from below and from above

Some were decided, some were not
A few looked away, but none forgot


----------



## Gaige

Promise me some dignity
If I were to stand and die here
'Cause my heart is somewhere else
It's a pain I've never felt


----------



## tidbit

_Headspace, I need her out of my headspace
_

_There's a war in here and I need you to take
Take her out of my headspace

_...in my case it should be, "him".


----------



## Estillum

You make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I'm down to just one thing.
And I'm starting to scare myself.
You make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I just want something.
I just want something I can never have

You always were the one to show me how
Back then I couldn't do the things that I can do now.
This thing is slowly taking me apart.
Grey would be the color if I had a heart.

Come on tell me

You make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I'm down to just one thing.
And I'm starting to scare myself.
You make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I just want something.
I just want something I can never have

In this place it seems like such a shame.
Though it all looks different now,
I know it's still the same
Everywhere I look you're all I see.
Just a fading ****ing reminder of who I used to be.

Come on tell me


----------



## Estillum

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say...


----------



## Harmeulius

No need to say it
You don't think I'm as strong as you are
Cause I don't cover up my scars
And inside my head I fight
Different battles every single night
You don't know what it's like

I can feel this
Surrounding me
Like a nightmare
Though I'm not asleep
Everything I see 
everything is red
Everything in me 
is already dead
I just need something
To kill the demons inside my head

If you could be so kind
To forget the truth and lie to me
Tell me everything is fine
Victim of a sick and twisted disease
It's like another broken souls living inside of me
Always fighting for control of the air that I breathe
And it won't let go of me

I'm a prisoner
Haunted by this curse
It's got a hold of me
I fear there is no cure
And it's getting worse
It's like I cannot breathe
I'm crawling
On my knees help me please
I'm falling
Inside my head from this disease

I can feel this
Surrounding me
Like a nightmare
Though I'm the only one who's not asleep

I can feel this
Surrounding me
Like a nightmare
Though I'm not asleep
Everything I see 
everything is red
Everything in me 
is already dead
I just need something
To kill the demons inside my head


----------



## Estillum

I've got my forty ounce, and a system to overthrow.
No one to worry about, and nowhere to go.
I traded in my hope for a hangover and a headache.
I'm contemplating rope, but can't tie knots that great.

Who needs love? Not me!
Who needs friends? I got me!
Who needs drugs? Me!
Who needs sex? I got me!


----------



## AllieG

What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

Johnny Cash version btw^


----------



## Estillum

Day after day 
They send my friends away 
To mansions cold and grey 
To the far side of town 
Where the thin men stalk the streets 
While the sane stay underground 

Day after day 
They tell me I can go 
They tell me I can blow 
To the far side of town 
Where it's pointless to be high 
'Cause it's such a long way down 

So I tell them that -

I can fly, I will scream, I will break my arm-
I will do me harm 

Here I stand, foot in hand, talking to my wall 
I'm not quite right at all...am I? 

Don't set me free, I'm as heavy as can be 
Just my Librium and me 
And my E.S.T. makes three 

'Cause I'd rather stay here 
With all the madmen 
Than perish with the sadmen roaming free; 

And I'd rather play here 
With all the madmen 
For I'm quite content they're all as sane as me..


----------



## ILoveWesties

"Waterloo Sunset" - The Kinks

Dirty old river, must you keep rolling, flowing into the night 
People so busy, make me feel dizzy, taxi light shines so bright 
But I don't, need no friends
As long as I gaze on Waterloo Sunset, I am in paradise 
Every day I look at the world from my window
But chilly, chilly is the evening time, Waterloo sunset's fine.

Terry meets Julie, Waterloo Station, every Friday night 
But I am so lazy, don't want to wander, I stay at home at night 
But I don't, feel afraid
As long as I gaze on Waterloo Sunset, I am in paradise 
Every day I look at the world from my window
But chilly, chilly is the evening time, Waterloo sunset's fine.

Millions of people swarming like flies 'round Waterloo underground 
But Terry and Julie cross over the river where they feel safe and sound 
And they don't, need no friends
As long as they gaze on Waterloo Sunset, they are in paradise
Waterloo sunset's fine.


----------



## Mxx1

"I'm Still Here"

I am a question to the world,
Not an answer to be heard
Or a moment that's held in your arms.
And what do you think you'd ever say?
I won't listen anyway…
You don't know me,
And I’ll never be what you want me to be.

And what do you think you'd understand?
I'm a boy, no, I'm a man..
You can't take me and throw me away.
And how can you learn what's never shown?
Yeah, you stand here on your own.
They don't know me 'cause I'm not here.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change?
They’re the ones that stay the same.
They don’t know me,
'Cause I’m not here.

And you see the things they never see
All you wanted, I could be
Now you know me, and I'm not afraid
And I wanna tell you who I am
Can you help me be a man?
They can't break me
As long as I know who I am

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change?
They’re the ones that stay the same.
They can’t see me,
But I’m still here.

They can’t tell me who to be,
‘Cause I’m not what they see.
Yeah, the world is still sleepin’,
While I keep on dreamin’ for me.
And their words are just whispers
And lies that I’ll never believe.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can they say I never change?
They’re the ones that stay the same.
I’m the one now,
‘Cause I’m still here.

I’m the one,
‘Cause I’m still here.
I’m still here.
I’m still here.
I’m still here.


----------



## Barakiel

Well, I woke up Sunday morning
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled in my closet through my clothes
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
Then I washed my face and combed my hair
And stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.
I'd smoked my mind the night before
With cigarettes and songs I'd been picking.
But I lit my first and watched a small kid
Playing with a can that he was kicking.
Then I walked across the street
And caught the Sunday smell of someone frying chicken.
And Lord, it took me back to something that I'd lost
Somewhere, somehow along the way.
On a Sunday morning sidewalk,
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothing short a' dying
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of the sleeping city sidewalk
And Sunday morning coming down.
In the park I saw a daddy
With a laughing little girl that he was swinging.
And I stopped beside a Sunday school
And listened to the songs they were singing.
Then I headed down the street,
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringing,
And it echoed through the canyon
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.
On a Sunday morning sidewalk,
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothing short a' dying
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of the sleeping city sidewalk
And Sunday morning coming down.


I don't care much for Sundays.


----------



## Callum96

Be Safe by The Cribs

One of those ****ing awful black days
When nothing is pleasing and everything that happens
Is an excuse for anger
An outlet for emotions stockpiled, an arsenal, an armour

These are the days when I hate the world
Hate the rich, hate the happy
Hate the complacent, the TV watchers
Beer drinkers, the satisfied ones

Because I know I can be all of those little hateful things
And then I hate myself for realizing that
There's no preventative, directive or safe approach for living
We each know our own fate

We know from our youth how to be treated
How we'll be received, how we shall end
These things don't change

You can change your clothes
Change your hairstyle, your friends, cities, continents
But sooner or later your own self will always catch up
Always it waits in the wings


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*"Happy Phantom" - Tori Amos*

And if I die today I'll be the happy phantom
And I'll go chasing the nuns out in the yard 
And I'll run naked through the streets without my mask on
And I will never need umbrellas in the rain 
I'll wake up in strawberry fields every day
And the atrocities of school I can forgive
The happy phantom has no right to b*tch
The time is getting closer
The time to be a ghost
Every day we're getting closer
The sun is getting dim
Will we pay for who we've been?


----------



## applepie123

A winter's day
In a deep and dark December;
I am alone,
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

I've built walls,
A fortress deep and mighty,
That none may penetrate.
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain.
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

Don't talk of love,
But I've heard the words before;
It's sleeping in my memory.
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died.
If I never loved I never would have cried.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

I have my books
And my poetry to protect me;
I am shielded in my armor,
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb.
I touch no one and no one touches me.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

And a rock feels no pain;
And an island never cries.


----------



## tea111red

lady luck never smiles.


----------



## tea111red

no more meaning to my life. no more reason to stay.


----------



## TommyW

It's a long road
When you're on your own
And it hurts when they tear your dreams apart
And every new town
Just seems to bring you down
Trying to find
Peace of mind

/ Dan Hill - It's a Long Road


----------



## coeur_brise

A dove is a glove that I wear on my heart and though I like to dress smart it doesn't have 
any part in the world of fashion.
And you're there to put me down.
And I'm sick of the frowns that follow me around.
I would like the sky, but there's no reason why
She would say to this world with a nose
of a girl that's turned up so loud that it'll ring
Sings the sky.

I've never been here and though you're physically here
You're pushing me away to decay like the day that I loved

There is a girl, blabbing nothing outside my window
What do I have to show
To a world that the only way to destroy
Is to die like a baby boy
I could be happy in infinity
Of the space of my eyelid
But I know I'm somewhere else
Where the words on this page 
Are better than the scribbling nonsense they are, 
_And it would be real,
And I eat my last meal
Wish that I could feel
But now I don't even know if I'm real_


----------



## Wren611

I don't care if it hurts,
I want to have control,
I want a perfect body,
I want a perfect soul,
I want you to notice,
When I'm not around,
You're so f**king special,
I wish I was special.
But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you
Hate me in ways
Yeah, ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you


----------



## DistraughtOwl

"Kill Me Now" That's gotta be a lyric somewhere right?


----------



## Existin

Why does the sun go on shining?
Why does the sea rush to shore?
Don't they know it's the end of the world,
'Cause you don't love me any more?
Why do the birds go on singing?
Why do the stars glow above?
Don't they know it's the end of the world.
It ended when I lost your love.
I wake up in the morning and I wonder,
Why everything's the same as it was.
I can't understand. No, I can't understand,
How life goes on the way it does.
Why does my heart go on beating?
Why do these eyes of mine cry?
Don't they know it's the end of the world.
It ended when you said goodbye.
Why does my heart go on beating?
Why do these eyes of mine cry?
Don't they know it's the end of the world.
It ended when you said goodbye.



and 



I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend
I can't remember how this got started
But I can tell you exactly how it will end

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you might find
Well I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind
I'm still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I don't wanna die 
sometimes I wish i'd never been born at all


----------



## tea111red

stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Today I've achieved absolutely nought
In just being out of the house, I've lost out
If I wanted to end up with more now
I should've just stayed in bed, like I know how


----------



## Kevin001

Do you know what its like,
Not to know what is wrong or what's right,
I've been throwing away,
The efforts I've made to leave this all behind,
Don't feel sorry for me,
I have no excuse, I brought this on myself


----------



## VidaDuerme

All the chickens come on home to roost
Plump bodies blotting out the sky
You know it breaks my heart in half, in half
When I see them try to fly

'Cause you just can't do
Things your body wasn't meant to
Hike up your fishnets
I know you

If we live to see the other side of this
I will remember your kiss
So do it with your mouth open
And take your foot off of the brake, for Christ's sake!


----------



## HenDoggy

:hyper


----------



## AceEmoKid

sometimes, it's hard not to notice
that smell of roses
nuzzled in your hair
for I, am struggling to focus
with you closing
in, quickly on my mind
how could I, explain this
without bringing on concern,
or, put it into words
now your eyes, lay heavy on mine
calling my return,
to the music slowly turn


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## TenYears

This song reminds me so, so, so much of someone right now:


she spread herself wide open to let the insects in
she leaves a trail of honey to show me where she's been
she has the blood of reptile just underneath her skin
seeds from a thousand others drip down from within


It's like this was written. Just. For. You.


I hope one day you develop a conscience.


----------



## HenDoggy

RelinquishedHell said:


>


****, i was just listening to this. pretty good album


----------



## Abbeh

Colors- Halsey


You were red, and you liked me because I was blue
But you touched me, and suddenly I was a lilac sky
Then you decided purple just wasn’t for you


----------



## shinx

I was told when I get older all my fears would shrink,
But now I'm insecure and I care what people think.

My name's 'Blurryface' and I care what you think.
My name's 'Blurryface' and I care what you think.


----------



## Kevin001

Dont fail me youre all I know
Dont leave me desperate and alone
When all other light is gone
A single spark is all I need

To keep whole the earth below
To dig down for life beneath the snow
To carry, to carry on, to carry on,
to keep me just

Hanging on, to keep me hanging on
To keep me just


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not suposed to be scared of anything, but I don't know where I am
I wish that I could move but I'm exhausted and nobody understands (how I feel)
I'm trying hard to breathe now but there's no air in my lungs
There's no one here to talk to and the pain inside is making me numb

I try to hold this Under control
They can't help me 'Cause no one knows


----------



## HenDoggy

Monday
I wake up with disgust in my hair
Could not forgive myself
Another moment spent in the bed
Monday
The mirror always disappoints
I pinch my skin back
Till I see the joints
Today
I'm feeling like I live on a ledge
At any moment I just know
I'm gonna fall off the edge
They say hang on
I promise them I will
But I don't know for how long

Wait for a minute
Why do I spend the sole of my day
Looking for any way to waste away
The pain is in the empty time
Just twiddling my thumbs
And hoping for the words to rhyme
Today
I couldn't stand to be all alone
I'm sick of hearing
My voice on the telephone
A thousand roads to injury
Most of them so smooth
It doesn't feel like they're hurting me

Wait for a minute
Oh I'm still trying
To leave the high of violence behind
I wait for relief
But the illness is my mind
Why should I wait?
I'm already too late
Why should I wait?
Not knowing what the future will bring
Is always wrecking my day
I guess I'll drown my fear and seal my fate
A haze of quitting
Easier to do it than it is to just sit here and wait


----------



## HenDoggy

Dilweedle said:


> I was raised up believing I was somehow unique
> Like a snowflake distinct among snowflakes, unique in each way you can see
> And now after some thinking, I'd say I'd rather be
> A functioning cog in some great machinery serving something beyond me
> 
> But I don't, I don't know what that will be
> I'll get back to you someday soon you will see
> 
> What's my name, what's my station, oh, just tell me what I should do
> I don't need to be kind to the armies of night that would do such injustice to you
> Or bow down and be grateful and say "sure, take all that you see"
> To the men who move only in dimly-lit halls and determine my future for me
> 
> And I don't, I don't know who to believe
> I'll get back to you someday soon you will see
> 
> If I know only one thing, it's that everything that I see
> Of the world outside is so inconceivable often I barely can speak
> Yeah I'm tongue-tied and dizzy and I can't keep it to myself
> What good is it to sing helplessness blues, why should I wait for anyone else?
> 
> And I know, I know you will keep me on the shelf
> I'll come back to you someday soon myself
> 
> If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm raw
> If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm sore
> And you would wait tables and soon run the store
> 
> Gold hair in the sunlight, my light in the dawn
> If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm sore
> If I had an orchard, I'd work till I'm sore
> Someday I'll be like the man on the screen


i love this song sooo much.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I know I never feel the same
I know I may never accept the change, but I want...
Happiness...

Staring blank at my screen
Waiting for a sign, waiting for a smile to come to me
Happiness...

Every day the news is dead
Your power-drunk ****ers are filling my head with despair
No happiness...

Liars! (Liars!)
Liars! (Liars!)
Liars! (Liars!)

Maybe I became too clean
Maybe the drugs are the only way to be free...
Oh! Happiness...

No breaking the anxiety
To the matter I tried to but could never be faded out
With happiness...

Every day hipocresy
I see the zombies walking down the street and it kills me...
The happiness

Liars! (Liars!)
Liars! (Liars!)
Liars! (Liars!)

Happiness...
Happiness...
Happiness...

Happiness!
Happiness!
Happiness!

Happiness...
Happiness...
Happiness...


----------



## TheWildeOne

"I pull off the road, east of Baldock and Ashford,
Feeling for my cell in the light from the dashboard.

Hissing from the road - the smell of rain in the air-con.
Maybe check the news, or just put a tape on.

Lighting up a smoke, I've got this feeling inside me -
Don't feel too good...

If I closed my eyes, and fell asleep in this lay-by,
Would it all subside, the fever pushing the day by?

Motor window wind; I could do with some fresh air -
Can't breathe too well...

I guess I... should go now.
_(She... waits... for... me).
_She's waiting... to make up.
_(Home... waits... for... me).
_To tell me... she's sorry.
_(She... waits... for... me).
_And how much... she missed me.
_(Home... waits... for... me).

_I guess I'm... just burnt out.
_(She... waits... for... me).
_I really... should slow down.
_(Home... waits... for... me).
_I'm perfec...tly fine, but.
_(She... waits... for... me).
_I really... should lie down.
_(Home... waits... for... me).

We'll grow old... together.
We'll grow old... together.
We'll grow old... together."
_


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JohnDoe26

_Sometimes I feel alone in this world
Lost in translation
The only one under the sky
But that fear will never be heard
Over the voice that tells me I
I'll get from darkness to light_


----------



## Harmeulius

A long time ago there was a hand
Covered me in times of trouble
But now I'm alone on this world
A colorless desolate lifetime

The days of hope gone by
Like a river tired of its flow
I'm living a colorless life
Under a desolate sky

Under a desolate sky,
I'm alone for a lifetime

I am alone, isolate
Lifetime alone
No roof for shelter and no place to hide
Nobody cares, look away
Lifetime alone
I am a nameless man,
And all I have is just my distant past

My feet hurt from endless walks
Over harvested fields and sorrow
I discovered bodies and souls
But now I lack fuel for my fire

The smiling day escaped
A nightmare full of solitude
My illusions crucified
Under a desolate sky

I am alone, isolate
Lifetime alone
No roof for shelter and no place to hide
Nobody cares, look away
Lifetime alone
I'm a nameless man,
And all I have is just my distant past

I'm a nameless man (Lifetime alone)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheWildeOne said:


> "I pull off the road, east of Baldock and Ashford,
> Feeling for my cell in the light from the dashboard.
> 
> Hissing from the road - the smell of rain in the air-con.
> Maybe check the news, or just put a tape on.
> 
> Lighting up a smoke, I've got this feeling inside me -
> Don't feel too good...
> 
> If I closed my eyes, and fell asleep in this lay-by,
> Would it all subside, the fever pushing the day by?
> 
> Motor window wind; I could do with some fresh air -
> Can't breathe too well...
> 
> I guess I... should go now.
> _(She... waits... for... me).
> _She's waiting... to make up.
> _(Home... waits... for... me).
> _To tell me... she's sorry.
> _(She... waits... for... me).
> _And how much... she missed me.
> _(Home... waits... for... me).
> 
> _I guess I'm... just burnt out.
> _(She... waits... for... me).
> _I really... should slow down.
> _(Home... waits... for... me).
> _I'm perfec...tly fine, but.
> _(She... waits... for... me).
> _I really... should lie down.
> _(Home... waits... for... me).
> 
> We'll grow old... together.
> We'll grow old... together.
> We'll grow old... together."
> _


<3

came here to post this though:

Back off, back off, I'm discontented.
I don't want to talk about it.
I can't put my finger on it.
It's the strangest thing, when you've tried most everything,
yet something's always missing.
Oh, oh, no.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

We are possessed
We're all ****ed in the head
Alone and depressed

But if we sing along
A little ****ing louder
To a happy song
Maybe we'll forget cause'

Every now and again we get that feeling
And the great big void inside us opens up
And I really wish that you could help
But my head is like a carousel
And I'm going round in circles
I'm going round in circles

The world has coalesced
Into one giant mess
Of hate and unrest

So let's all sing along
A little God damn louder
To a happy song
And pretend it's all ok


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Actually, this is the song I got my username from.

The lyrics are in the video.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Here are the lyrics in case you don't want to listen to the song.

Discard Your Fear

once
in the darkness
of bad memories
you stepped into a trap
but the spring-loaded bar
Didn’t break your neck
and you remained there
waiting for the better time

Life
With your passivity
in the face of choices
forced you to turn back
settle with your lies
but the stubborn glass
Doesn’t want to talk to you
Waiting for the better time
chair bound and bedridden heart

discard your fear of the unknown
be here and now
Just find yourself in peace
try to free your mind
wake up
get unstuck
let it go
send your shame to nevermore

your past
your distorted thoughts
closed you in the box
and cluttered up your head
hewn from happiness
in your fable town
you're still afraid of
Starting something new this life

discard your fear of the unknown
be here and now
Just find yourself in peace
try to free your mind
wake up
get unstuck
let it go
Send your shame to nevermore

discard your fear of the unknown
be here and now
just find yourself in peace
try to free your mind
Wake up
Get unstuck
let it go
send your shame to nevermore
let it go
Scare away your fear

No more
Fear of new life
Fear of days of the unknown
Fear of new life
Fear of days of the unknown
Fear of new life
Fear of days of the unknown
fear of new life

no more fear of love


----------



## AffinityWing

Why is my heart so tired from crying?
Why do I hate myself so much?

The people that walk past are laughing
Are they making fun of me?
Why am I breathing?
If only I could stop breathing painlessly

Someone please help me,my heart yell out in loneliness
Even if I pretend to be tough,I want someone to find me soon

Why is it that even though my feels so lonely
Why do I try so hard to push people away?
If I were to disappear from this world tomorrow
I bet there won't be anyone who would cry for me
I want someone important to me,who laugh and cry with me
The other [me] is sighing and yelling

The friends I have are in the dimly lit box of digital garden
Easy to walk away,easy to approach
If it becomes troublesome I can just leave

But I have realize that I'm not contented
Don't you want dispose of that self and get a new life?

Even now I am hesitant
Afraid to touch even such a small ripple
You can't turn to the 'Real me' you secretly long to be this way
It's about time you cut it out and wake up
In [your] reflection in the mirror of people's heart
Will I be found smiling there?

From now on,please push yourself forward
Because aven after I vanish,I'll always be watching over you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## megalodon

I dont know guys. I listen to post rock
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Gregg Allman*

*"I'm fallin through the years
As each dream it disappears
When the night is full of tears
I'll be holdin on
Now this life is etched in black
But I won't be lookin back
The rain washed out the tracks
I'll never find again
I'm still reachin for the light
I'm still wearin out the night
And you know I'll be alright
I'll be holdin on"*


----------



## Estillum

At the end of days, at the end of time
When the sun burns out will any of this matter?
Who will be there to remember who we were?
Who will be there to know that any of this had meaning for us?

And in retrospect I'll say we've done no wrong
Who are we to judge what's right and what has purpose for us?
With designs upon ourselves to do no wrong,
Running wild unaware of what might come of us

The sun was born and so it shall die
So only shadows comfort me
I know in darkness I will find you giving up inside like me


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

(2ne1-Good to you, English translation)
Even when everyone said you are a bad boy
I liked you for being real
It felt right, but they were right
From the moment we first met
I got used to your indifference
And it's so wrong, it's been so long

Can you feel the heart pounding feeling that you longed for?
From the girl who stands in front of you right now?
That beautiful girl won't have any tears for you
She won't even wait for you like this

Why do good girls like bad boys?
Why do bad boys like bad girls?
That's why I love you, but why don't you know my heart?
Cause I'm so good to you, yeah
You love her but her kiss is a lie
Cause I'm so good to you, yeah
You kiss her but your love is a lie

Can you say the words from when you first confessed to me?
To her, who is smiling in front of you right now
The girl who has you won't have any foolish tears
She won't ever have this longing for you

I believed it when you said you loved me
I wanted to believe you were different from the other guys
Like a fool, I gave you my heart
Because of you I'm locked in a deep sadness
Swallowing my tears alone, did it have to be me?
Why did you do that?Was it a sin to love you?
Why am I the only one hurting
You sweetly melted me, you lightly deceived me
You hotly drenched me, you coldly left me
Cause I was good to you, I just can't cut you out
Maybe I was too good for you, it's no use being good


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

One more night
To bear this nightmare
What more do I have to say

Crying for me was never worth a tear
My lonely soul is only filled with fear

Long hours of loneliness
Between me and the sea


----------



## TumblrAddict

I had seven faces
Thought I knew which one to wear
But I'm sick of spending these lonely nights
Training myself not to care

The subway is a porno
The pavements they are a mess
I know you've supported me for a long time
Somehow I'm not impressed

But New York cares
(Got to be some more change in my life)

The subway she is a porno
And the pavements they are a mess
I know you've supported me for a long time
Somehow I'm not impressed

It is up to me now, turn on the bright lights
(Got to be some more change in my life)


----------



## JTHearts

I light up the night and let it burn
Lean back and watch the sundown fade
Do what I do when life's a little sideways
I take a sip and say a prayer
Wait for a shooting star and stare
Off at the headlights on the highway
That guy in the windshield looking back looks just like me
But there's a crack in the reflection
Hope he's moving in the right direction
This is just a moonlight soaked, ring of smoke
Right hand on a cold one confession


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Rihanna-Take a bow

You look so dumb right now
Standing outside my house
Trying to apologise
You're so ugly when you cry...please, just cut it out.
And don't tell me you're sorry, cause you're not, boy
When I know you're only sorry you got caught

But you put on quite a show
Really had me going, but now it's time to go
Curtain's finally closing.
That was quite a show, very entertaining.
But it's over now...go on, and take a bow

Grab your clothes and get gone.
You better hurry up, before the sprinklers come on.
Talking about "girl, I love you, you're the one"-
This just looks like a re-run.Please...
What else is on?

And don't tell me you're sorry, cause you're not, boy
I know you're only sorry you got caught.

Oooh and the award for the best liar, goes to you.
For making me believe that you could be faithful to me.
Let's hear your speech out.
How about a round of applause?A standing ovation?

But you put on quite a show, really had me going.
Now it's time to go, curtain's finally closing.
That was quite a show, really entertaining.
But it's over now...Go on, and take a bow.


----------



## TumblrAddict

It's been a while since you did something
Not so long since you complained
You sit around here doing nothing
Every day

You're the coward who points the finger
I understand that I'm helping you
You have delusions in some spaced-out fantasy
That's what you do

He loves to wallow in the glory
Loves to cut you down to size
Try to make you believe in all of his lies

It's been a long long long long long long time
It's been a long long long long long long time
A long time lie

Don't you ever look in the mirror
Don't you know there's so much more
Locked up inside that box behind your door

All your twisted conversations
When you're sitting all alone
Just remember we know your secret
While you moan

He loves to wallow in the glory
Loves to cut you down to size
Try to make you believe in all of his lies

It's been a long long long long long long time
It's been a long long long long long long time
A long time lie


----------



## monotonous

it's a long way to the top
if you want to rock n' roll


----------



## rdrr

Some days I sit starin' out the window
Watchin' this world pass me by
Sometimes I think there's nothin' to live for
I almost break down and cry

Sometimes I think I'm crazy
I'm crazy, oh, so crazy
Why am I here, am I just wasting my time?

I act like **** don't phase me,
Inside it drives me crazy
My insecurities could eat me alive


----------



## The Enemy Within

Brian May *Too Much Love Will Kill You*

_I'm just the shadow of the man I used to be
And it seems like there's no way out of this for me
I used to bring you sunshine
Now all I ever do is bring you down
How would it be if you were standing in my shoes
Can't you see that it's impossible to choose
No there's no making sense of it
Every way I go I'm bound to lose
Too much love will kill you
Just as sure as none at all
It'll drain the power that's in you
Make you plead and scream and crawl
And the pain will make you crazy
You're the victim of your crime
Too much love will kill you
Every time_


----------



## rmb1990

*Elliott Smith - Can't Make A Sound*

I have become a silent movie
The hero killed the clown
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Nobody knows what he's doing
Still hanging around
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
The slow motion moves me
The monologue means nothing to me
Bored in the role, but he can't stop
Standing up to sit back down
Or lose the one thing found
Spinning the world like a toy top
'Til there's a ghost in every town
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Can't make a sound
Eyes locked and shining
Can't you tell me what's happening?
Why should you want any other
When you're a world within a world?
Why should you want any other
When you're a world within a world?
Why should you want any other
When you're a world within a world?
Why should you want any other
When you're a world within a world?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I got my grandmama's hands, I start to cry when I see 'em
Cause they remind me of seein' her
These the times that I needed her most cause I feel defeated


----------



## monotonous

It's like you're always stuck in second gear
When it hasn't been your day
your week 
your month
or even your year


----------



## tea111red

I gotta screen my phone calls.


----------



## JTHearts

I gotta missed call from your *****
She been plotting on me for a cool minute
She wanna' suck my dick, and I'm cool with it
I like her in the shower, when it's wet and fresh


----------



## tea111red

All I wanna do is have some fun.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Since the day of my departure
I've been stumbling through reality
I play my symphony in reverse
As I aim for that special path

Be gentle to the tear in this eye
Lonesome arms-- lost its wings again

Buy me a trip to the moon
So I can laugh at my mistakes
You see? I can see the end from here
From this perspective it looks kind of silly
Satellites and astronauts
Tell me there are greater things ahead

Make me feel like a man
A silent cry from the middle of hell
I - the irony - I promise, I'll be mature
So please, invite me, please don't lie to me 
Take me to your shelter again

Been hiding since I heard "never"
Take me back to yesterday, I need to grow

Steal my mask and make me pay
I need a new skin
I'm going insane


----------



## unemployment simulator

"who ate all the pies? you ate all the pies, you fat ******* ,you fat *******, you ate all the pies!"

i'm gonna regret that when I next look at myself in the mirror lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

This shlt is making me tired,
It's making me tired
It's making me tired
You know I plan to retire some day
And I'm gonna go out in style


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Can't believe you were once just like anyone else
Then you grew and became like the devil himself
Pray to god I can think of a nice thing to say
But I don't think I can so **** you anyway


----------



## JTHearts

Honey, why are you calling me so late?
It's kinda hard to talk right now
Honey, why are you crying, is everything okay?
I gotta whisper 'cause I can't be too loud
Well, my girl's in the next room
Sometimes I wish she was you
I guess we never really moved on


----------



## TumblrAddict

Oh, misery
What would I have if you didn't have me?
Oh, misery
Who are you going to move when you can't touch me?
Oh, misery
Who do you love if you didn't love me?


----------



## CosmicLow

"I'm pretty sure that time is not my friend" Maya Jane Coles - Lost In The City.mp3


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Young child with dreams
Dream every dream on your own
When children play,
Seems like you end up alone
Papa says he'd love to be with you
If he had the time
So you turn to the only friend you can find
There in your mind


----------



## JTHearts

Girl, I'm glad you called, first heard you talk
It took me a second cause I couldn't hear your drawl
And that don't sound like you
No, that don't sound like you

I know it's been a while, I don't mean to pry
But when I asked you if you're happy I didn't hear a smile
And that don't sound like you
Nah, that ain't the girl I knew you always sounded like

Truck tires on a gravel road
Laughing at the world, blasting my radio
Cannon ball splashing in the water
Doing whatever whenever you wanted
What did he do?
'Cause you don't sound like you anymore


----------



## weeKenDsx

We've been bought and sold into this modern day slavery.
Oppressed, beaten and raped by those who swore to serve and protect.

Who can we trust when we are treated like ****?
Beaten and bruised and left for dead.
While everyone else just walks by,
with blind eyes and fear filled minds.

LET THE WICKED BURN AND THE TYRANTS HANG.
SKIN THE FLESH FROM THEIR BODIES.

CRUSH THEIR BONES TO DUST.

We've been bought and sold into this modern day slavery.
Oppressed, beaten and raped by those who swore to serve and protect.

Men with no voice breed cowards and slaves.
Content with what they are fed.
Treated like animals, expected to serve.
Defending primitive and unholy ways.

Thick darkness, real toughness.
Accept without a word.
The human weakness, **** the process.
This will never change.

Call into question.
Refuse decision.
Fall into depression.
Raise his own prison.

Regression of the mind.
Follow blind,
you can run but you can't hide.
Mirror mirror,
there is nothing to see anymore.

No Zodiac . Without Consent


----------



## TumblrAddict

Is it true you used to be my friend?
What did I do? 
Why didn't I get into your cool crew?
You got a modern loft and a new tattoo of your own name
I got a single room overlooking the highway and a microwave 

For you
Heartbroken, I've been for you

Is it true, you and the other girls, you all stood in a circle?
Sophie left me in a bar at the bottom of the world
All the followers put the word out around the room
I'm on my way, I'll always remember you to stay on the move

It's true
Heartbroken, I've been for you
It's true, true
Heartbroken, I've been for you

Bottom of the world
You left me in a bar at the bottom of the world


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'm high up, i'm high up, i'm high up on you...


----------



## dragonfruit

Everything is alright. Try not to get worried
Try not to turn on to problems that upset you
Oh, don't you know everything's alright?
Yes, everything's fine

And we want you to sleep well tonight
Let the world turn without you tonight
If we try, we'll get by
So forget all about us tonight


Read more: Jesus Christ Superstar - Everything's Alright Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Estillum

Soon I'll be dead, I'll lay in my bed
I've made in my years, I won't shed a tear

We're all guilty anyways
The dumb games we all play
All tarnished and scarred, when did life get so hard
We'll drink to aulde lang syne
With fortified wine
We'll drink to tymes olde from pitchers of gold

Soon we'll be dead, To death we'll be wed
We'll slip on the ring, It ain't a big thing

And though you may curse 'thee'
We're angels of mercy
And sometimes we fall; Ya can't win them all
I'll pass out at dawn
And dream of friends gone
As the morbid embrace warms over my face

And soon we'll be dead, Our brains and our heads
They've always forgotten, When did life get so rotten?

Soon I'll be dead, I'll lay in my bed
I've made in my years, I won't shed a tear
Soon we'll be dead, Our brains and our heads
They've always forgotten, When did life get so rotten?


----------



## The Enemy Within

Ramones : I Believe In Miracles (RIP RAMONES !)

Oh I believe in miracles
Oh I believe in a better world for me and you
Oh-oh-oh, I believe in miracles
Oh I believe in a better world for me and you


----------



## odetoanoddity

"Look for the Silver Lining" - Judy Garland

As I wash my dishes, I'll be following a plan
Till I see the brightness in every pot and pan
I am sure this point of view will ease the daily grind
So I'll keep repeating in my mind

Look for the silver lining
Whenever a cloud appears in the blue
Remember somewhere the sun is shining
And so the right thing to do is make it shine for you
A heart full of joy and gladness
Will always banish sadness and strife
So always look for the silver lining
And try to find the sunny side of life
So always look for the silver lining
And try to find the sunny side of life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monotonous

Boys, the trouble with
Boys, the troubles with, boys
They're nothing but trouble


----------



## ShatteredGlass

...and whichever way he tilts it
know that we must be resilient
we won't let them break our spirits
as we sing our silly song...


----------



## Ghostly Presence

It's like a birth but it is in reverse.
Never gets better, always gets worse.


----------



## tea111red

every day is exactly the same.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

When will I be loved?


----------



## Estillum

When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful,
A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical.
And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily,
Joyfully, playfully watching me.
But then they sent me away to teach me how to be sensible,
Logical, responsible, practical.
And they showed me a world where I could be so dependable,
Clinical, intellectual, cynical.

There are times when all the world's asleep,
The questions run too deep
For such a simple man.
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
But please tell me who I am.

Now watch what you say or they'll be calling you a radical,
Liberal, fanatical, criminal.
Won't you sign up your name, we'd like to feel you're
Acceptable, respectable, presentable, a vegetable!

At night, when all the world's asleep,
The questions run so deep
For such a simple man.
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
But please tell me who I am.


----------



## Maverick34

Rod Stewart - Young Turks

Billy left his home with a dollar in his pocket and a head full of dreams.
He said somehow, some way, it's gotta get better than this.
Patti packed her bags, left a note for her momma, she was just seventeen,
There were tears in her eyes when she kissed her little sister goodbye.

They held each other tight as they drove on through the night they were so excited.
We got just one shot of life, let's take it while we're still not afraid.
Because life is so brief and time is a thief when you're undecided.
And like a fistful of sand, it can slip right through your hands.

Young hearts be free tonight. Time is on your side,
Don't let them put you down, don't let 'em push you around,
Don't let 'em ever change your point of view.

Paradise was closed so they headed for the coast in a blissful manner.
They took a two room apartment that was jumping ev'ry night of the week.
Happiness was found in each other's arms as expected, yeah
Billy pierced his ears, drove a pickup like a lunatic, ooh!

Young hearts be free tonight.Time is on your side,
Don't let them put you down, don't let 'em push you around,
Don't let 'em ever change your point of view.

Young hearts be free tonight.
Time is on your side.

Billy wrote a letter back home to Patti's parents tryin' to explain.
He said we're both real sorry that it had to turn out this way.
But there ain't no point in talking when there's nobody list'ning so we just ran away
Patti gave birth to a ten pound baby boy, yeah!

Young hearts be free tonight, time is on your side.
Young hearts be free tonight, time is on your side.
Young hearts be free tonight, time in on your side.

Young hearts gotta run free, be free, live free
Time is on, time is on your side
Time, time, time, time is on your side
Is on your side
Is on your side
Is on your side
Young heart be free tonight
Tonight, tonight, tonight, tonight, tonight, yeah

video:


----------



## Estillum

Tell me how could you compromise
Yourself like this?
Tell me how could you blame anyone else
When you aren't really committed?
Tell me where was your head-
When you broke that promise to yourself,
The one where you don't forget-
Every life lesson that happened before your eyes!
So you don't wake up to regret she's gone years away?
You had hopes and dreams of a day,
Where everything, everything, everything would come together,
You wouldn't have to be so scared.

Are we just working till a day we decide we've had enough?
All along
We were strong enough
To be sick of it,
And put them back in their ****ing place.
Never asked for this responsibility
We were never in this...
Together.

The reality that you know-
Is just behind your idea-
Of a society, security, and self.
Am I just ****ed up?
'Cause I can't remember
The last time any of this made sense,
The last time I-
Could stand up to myself.
Street faces all blend into one,
They ask for spare change.
Am I forgetting-
What it looks like-
From the other side?
Have I forgotten where I've come from?

Are we just working till a day we decide we've had enough?
All along
We were strong enough
To be sick of it,
And put them back in their ****ing place.
Never asked for this responsibility
We were never in this...
Together...


----------



## 10k

Out Of My Hands

I made the call just too late
At the end of May
I just thought I could wait
For one more day
In the time that passed
You went down so fast
You went down so fast

Out of my reach, out of my hands
I didn't understand

I would have changed all my plans

An empty house, a setting sun
At 4 a.m.
Some battles fought are battles won
But this ain't one of them
One more shadow cast
You went down so fast
You went down so fast

Out of my reach, out of my hands
I didn't understand
I would have changed all my plans
I would have changed
Out of my reach, out of my hands

Now the leaves are turning brown
I watch 'em blow
Where the earth pulls them down
I let you go
As your breath unwinds
Through the restless pines

Out of my reach, out of my hands
I didn't understand
I would have changed all my plans
I would have changed
Out of my reach, out of my hands
I didn't understand
I would have changed all my plans
I would have changed


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can feel it in my bones
I'm gonna spend my whole life alone
It's f*** and run, f*** and run


----------



## HenDoggy

Estillum said:


> Tell me how could you compromise
> Yourself like this?
> Tell me how could you blame anyone else
> When you aren't really committed?
> Tell me where was your head-
> When you broke that promise to yourself,
> The one where you don't forget-
> Every life lesson that happened before your eyes!
> So you don't wake up to regret she's gone years away?
> You had hopes and dreams of a day,
> Where everything, everything, everything would come together,
> You wouldn't have to be so scared.
> 
> Are we just working till a day we decide we've had enough?
> All along
> We were strong enough
> To be sick of it,
> And put them back in their ****ing place.
> Never asked for this responsibility
> We were never in this...
> Together.
> 
> The reality that you know-
> Is just behind your idea-
> Of a society, security, and self.
> Am I just ****ed up?
> 'Cause I can't remember
> The last time any of this made sense,
> The last time I-
> Could stand up to myself.
> Street faces all blend into one,
> They ask for spare change.
> Am I forgetting-
> What it looks like-
> From the other side?
> Have I forgotten where I've come from?
> 
> Are we just working till a day we decide we've had enough?
> All along
> We were strong enough
> To be sick of it,
> And put them back in their ****ing place.
> Never asked for this responsibility
> We were never in this...
> Together...


awesome album


----------



## rockyraccoon

*"Everybody Hurts"*

When your day is long
And the night, the night is yours alone
When you're sure you've had enough
Of this life, well hang on

Don't let yourself go
'Cause everybody cries
And everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong
Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone (Hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go (Hold on)
If you think you've had too much
Of this life, well hang on

Everybody hurts
Take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts
Don't throw your hand, oh no

Don't throw your hand
If you feel like you're alone
No, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life
The days and nights are long
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes
Everybody cries
Everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes

So hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody hurts


----------



## TumblrAddict

I'm sick, you're tired, let's dance


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm going to the Darklands
To talk in rhyme with my chaotic soul
As sure as life means nothing
And all things end in nothing
And heaven I think
Is too close to hell
I want to move, I want to go
Oh, I want to go
Oh, something won't let me
Go to the place where the Darklands are
And I awake from dreams
To a scary world of screams
And heaven I think
Is too close to hell
I want to move, I want to go
Oh, I want to go
Take me to the dark
Oh, God, I get down on my knees
And I feel like I could die
By the river of disease
And I feel that I'm dying
And I'm dying
I'm down on my knees
Oh, I'm down
I want to go
I want to stay
Oh, I want to stay

​


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Slave screams, he thinks he knows what he wants
Slave screams, thinks he has something to say
Slave screams, he hears but doesn't want to listen
Slave screams, he's being beat into submission

Don't open your eyes you won't like what you see
The devils of truth steal the souls of the free
Don't open your eyes take it from me
I have found
You can find
Happiness in slavery

Slave screams, he spends his life learning conformity
Slave screams, he claims he has his own identity
Slave screams, he's going to cause the system to fall
Slave screams, but he's glad to be chained to that wall

Don't open your eyes you won't like what you see
The blind have been blessed with security
Don't open your eyes take it from me
I have found
You can find
Happiness in slavery

I don't know what I am I don't know where I've been
Human junk just words and so much skin
Stick my hands through the cage of this endless routine
Just some flesh caught in this big broken machine


----------



## TheOLDPrince

There's nothing left to say, nothing that I can change
I threw my life away, I threw it all away,
For nothing. no one to blame
There's nothing left to say, there's nothing


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

If you like the way you look that much then baby you should go and love yourself.
And if you think that I'm still holding on to something you should go and love yourself.
And I didn't mean to write a song cause I didn't want people to think that I still care, I don't.
But you still hit my phone up.
My mama doesn't like you, and she likes everyone.
So baby if you like the way you look that much you should go and love yourself.
(don't be hatin, yes, I like JB.His songs lately have been close to perfection and he has matured quite a lot...besides, who the **** are people to judge and hate on him the way they do??They should just go and love themselves, mind their own business and quit raining on others' parade


----------



## jim_morrison

The weight of the world is resting on thin ice
When the surface breaks will I find paradise?
As I freeze to death, left to reflect
What a waste of time I was, in retrospect

I’d take a leap of faith, but I’d lose my nerve
In the end, I’ll get the hell that I deserve

I’m always gone with the wind
Crawling in and out of my mind
God knows, I lost all my faith

A sickness with no remedy, except the ones inside of me
You ever wonder how deep you can sink into nothing at all?
Disintegrate. Annihilate me

Do you remember when you said to me
“My friend, hope is a prison.”
Hope is a prison

Of all the patterns that I could create, 
I built a labyrinth with no escape
To keep my ‘self’ under lock and key
I am my own worst enemy

I’d take a leap of faith, but I’d lose my nerve
In the end, I’ll get the hell that I deserve

I’m always gone with the wind
Crawling in and out of my mind
God knows, I lost all my faith

A sickness with no remedy, except the ones inside of me
You ever wonder how deep you can sink into nothing at all? 
Disintegrate. Annihilate me
A sickness with no remedy, except the ones inside of me
You ever wonder how deep you can sink into nothing at all? 
Disintegrate. Annihilate me

If I could silence all the doubt in me
Accept that what is meant to be (Is meant to be)
You ever wonder how deep you can sink into nothing at all?
Disintegrate. Annihilate me

Do you remember when you said to me
“My friend, hope is a prison.”

-Architects - Gone With The Wind


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

If you must leave,
run as though fire burns under your feet.
If you must speak,
speak every word as though it were you and me

"You" by Keaton Henson


----------



## Estillum

Don't get married girls, you'll sign away your life 
You may start off as a woman but you'll end up as the wife 
You could be a vestal virgin, take the veil and be a nun 
But don't get married girls for marriage isn't fun

Oh, it's fine when you're romancing and he plays the lover's part 
You're the roses in his garden, you're the flame that warms his heart 
And his love will last forever and he'll promise you the moon 
But just wait until you're wedded, then he'll sing a different tune

You're his tapioca pudding, you're the dumplings in his stew 
But he'll soon begin to wonder what he ever saw in you 
Still he takes without complaining all the dishes you provide 
For you see he's got to have his bit of jam tart on the side

So don't get married girls, it's very badly paid 
You may start off as the mistress but you'll end up as the maid 
Be a daring deep sea diver, be a polished polyglot 
But don't get married girls, for marriage is a plot

Have you seen him in the morning with a face that looks like death? 
With dandruff on his pillow and tobacco on his breath 
And he needs some reassurance with his cup of tea in bed 
For he's worried by the mortgage and the bald patch on his head

And he's sure that your his mother, lays his head upon your breast 
So you try to boost his ego, iron his shirt and warm his vest 
Then you get him off to work, the mighty hunter is restored 
And he leaves you there with nothing but the dreams you can't afford

So don't get married girls, men they're all the same 
They just use you when they need you, you'd do better on the game 
Be a call girl, be a stripper, be a hostess, be a ***** 
But don't get married girls, for marriage is a bore

When he comes home in the evening he can hardly spare a look 
All he says is "What's for dinner?" After all you're just the cook 
But when he takes you to a party, well, he eyes you with a frown 
For you know you've got to look your best, you mustn't let him down

And he'll clutch you with that "Look-what-I've-got" twinkle in his eyes 
Like he's entered for a raffle and he's won you for the prize 
Ah, but when the party's over you'll be slogging through the sludge 
Half the time a decoration and the other half a drudge

So don't get married, it'll drive you round the bend 
It's the lane without a turning, it's the end without an end 
Take a lover every Friday, take up tennis, be a nurse 
But don't get married girls, for marriage is a curse

Then you get him off to work, the mighty hunter is restored 
And he leaves you there with nothing but the dreams you can't afford


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am haunted by dreams of blood. 
Visions of death and gore. 
It is the future that I see, and if this is truly my fate
Then so be it.


----------



## Estillum

Tell me a story, settle the cards.
Give me a cause for the foreign wars.
Wrap me up in our flag,
and let the bombs fall where they may.

Tell me a tale, make the puzzle whole.
Give it to the pilgrim without a soul.
Sell it to the miner who can't afford his coal
and may the history factory never close.

You can build an army of this rabble yet.
You can make a nation from the ashes of the dead. 
Tell them a story:
god blood and glory,
brew up an enemy:
_"they're comin' to steal your bread!"_

And let the bombs fall where they may
_on faces I don't see with names I cannot say._
For I trust the storyteller with my vote.
I, pilgrim was sold a golden soul,
sold a soul, sold his soul.

The first thing I remember?
Waking up and seeing you there.
Comfort like a fire, like an answer to a prayer.
Like a beacon in the blackness,
solace from the racket.
Take your shears to the briars.
Kill the chaos, make it clear.

Tell me why the buildings fall and everybody dies.
I have so many questions,
just tell me where to sign...
and I'll take up arms and lock all the doors
and I'll tell them a story 'bout the _'good guys"_
of the war, of the war.

Tell me a story to help me slip away.
I drank up an enemy.
So let the bombs rain from our parade
and fall where they may.


----------



## SkullSocks

*Dead to Me - Sex Whales ft. Fraxxo*

Cause it was RIP
But now it's over and you're dead to me
You're just a memory that I can't break
No I can't shake the ghost that you left behind here


----------



## ShatteredGlass

dance on me balls
cat ****ing a handbag
yours only yours
im on a stable dance step
its no lie
lisa in the club said look henry had a vagina malfunction

im such a swedish weeb wtf


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wanna be your man
Your lover and your friend
I'm gonna love you true
I wanna be the one you come home to

It was Friday night, the moon was bright
And the band was tight
And I was flyin' when I met you
You didn't seem to mind
Spending your time with this crazy guy 
Who's eyes were wide open for you

For a time we had it good
I did the best I could
Till I lost you on the way
You stood up for yourself
Had to put us on the shelf
For another day

And I'll find some peace
This Time I'll let you know
We gonna grow
I'm gonna show ya
My heart and soul
This time This time My love

I wanna be your man
Your lover and your friend
I'm gonna love you true
I wanna be the one you come home to
I'm gonna treat you right
I'll do ya every night My love

I'm feeling small when I make a call full of alcohol
And then there's dead air on the phone with you
With my disguise I didn't realize when I was hurting
That I was hurting you too

So when I lost my way
Couldn't think of what to say
I watched us fall apart
There's an opportunity
It's here for you and me
To make another start

And I'll find some peace
This time I'll let you know
We gonna grow
I'm gonna show ya my heart and soul
This time, this time
My love

I wanna be your man
Your lover and your friend
I'm gonna love you true
I wanna be the one you come home to
I'm gonna treat you right
I'll do ya every night My love

We need to find a way
I need to follow through
I need to find the faith
To help us make it through
Make it through

Hold on to my heart
and my heart will carry you
Will carry you and never let you go
Hold on to my heart and my heart will carry you

I wanna be your man 
Your lover and your friend
I'm gonna love you true
I wanna be the one you come home to
I'm gonna treat you right
I'll do ya every night my love

I wanna be your man
Your lover and your friend
I'm gonna love you true
I wanna be the one you come home to
I'm gonna treat you right
I'll do ya every night my love


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Go ahead and play dead
I know that you can hear this
Go ahead and play dead
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
You ****ing disappoint me!

Passive aggressive bull****.


----------



## contact

Persephone The Dread said:


> Passive aggressive bull****.


yes i remember that thread...post in itttt...id never put craving base in my title


----------



## contact




----------



## SamanthaStrange

There were lights inside this dream
Someone came here and turned them out on me
Now it's dark and I can't see
There's always someone with something they need

And I give myself away
And the takers always take
And they wear my skin like a cape 
And fly around with nothing to say

I crawled inside this room
Looking for somewhere to heal these wounds
There's knocking at the door
There's always someone asking for more

And I give myself away
And the takers take what they take
And they wear my skin like a cape 
And fly around with nothing to say

I burn myself inside
I found nowhere else to hide
But the burning caught their eyes 
And they warm themselves
Around this dying fire

And I give myself away
And the takers always take
And I tried to walk away
But I lost my heart 
And I lost my faith


----------



## mattmc

There's no hate, there's no love,
Only dark skies that hang above,
I call your name as I walk alone,
Send a signal to guide me home

Dark On Me by Starset


----------



## Genos

I'll close my eyes, 'cause then I won't see
The love you don't feel when you're holding me
Morning will come and I'll do what's right, just give me 'til then To give up this fight and I will give up this fight


----------



## Throwaway875411

Hollow World - Aimer.

In this place, I have to stay？
My memory wearing off
I lost my name

Is this dark haze that you said？
I walk like a lost child
I lost your face

If everything could be imaginary one
Can I be resigned to losing end？
Is this where I live？
Or is this where I leave？

Eternal flame
The hollow world I see, the sorrow deeply I feel
Now they're perfectly burned out
Eternal flame just back in my hands
Like a double-edged sword
I don't care
It's time I have to go that way
Cause I got ready to break my endless days

In this place, I have to dive？
There's no time for guessing at
I lost the game

Is this your craze that you drive？
I'm confusing like a child
I lost your faith

If everything could be oblivious one
Can I get freedom from losing end？
Is this where I live？
Or is this where I leave？

Eternal flame
The hollow world I see
So slowly cutting in the deepest
We're violently screaming out
Eternal flame just back in my hands
Like trouble with doubt
I don't care
It's time I have to go that way
Cause I got ready to break my endless days

Eternal flame
The hollow world I see, the sorrow deeply I feel
Now they're perfectly burned out
Eternal flame just back in my hands
Like a double-edged sword
I don't care
It's time I have to go that way
Cause I got ready to break my endless days


----------



## DJAshton

SafetySuit - These Times


These times will try hard to define me
And I’ll try to hold my head up high
But I’ve seen despair here from the inside
And it’s got a one track mind

And I have this feeling in my gut now
And I don’t know what it is I’ll find
Does anybody ever feel like
You’re always one step behind

Now I’m sitting alone here in my bed
I’m waiting for an answer I don’t know that I’ll get
I cannot stand to look in the mirror, I’m failing
I’m telling you these times are hard
But they will

And I know there’s someone out there somewhere
Who has it much worse than I do
But I have a dream inside, a perfect life
I’d give anything just to work
It’s like I’m only trying to dig my way out
Of all these things I can’t

And I am sitting alone here in my bed
I’m waiting for an answer I don’t know that I’ll get
I cannot stand to look in the mirror, I’m failing
I’m telling you these times are hard
But they will pass
They will pass
They will pass
These times are hard
But they will

These times will try hard to define me
But I will hold my head up high

Sitting alone here in my bed
I’m waiting for an answer I don’t know that I’ll get
I cannot stand to look in the mirror, I’m failing
I’m telling you these times are hard
But they will pass

And I know there’s a reason
I just keep hoping it won’t be long ’til I see it
And maybe if we throw up our hands and believe it
I’m telling you these times are hard
But they will pass
They will pass
They will pass
These times are hard
But they will pass


----------



## sliplikespace

I wanna see the whole world
I don't know how I'm gonna pay rent
I wanna see the whole world


----------



## ShatteredGlass

High dive into frozen waves where the past comes back to life
Fight fear for the selfish pain, it was worth it every time
Hold still right before we crash 'cause we both know how this ends
A clock ticks 'til it breaks your glass and I drown in you again

'Cause you are the piece of me I wish I didn't need
Chasing relentlessly, still fight and I don't know why

If our love is tragedy, why are you my remedy?
If our love's insanity, why are you my clarity?

If our love is tragedy, why are you my remedy?
If our love's insanity, why are you my clarity?

Walk on through a red parade and refuse to make amends
It cuts deep through our ground and makes us forget all common sense
Don't speak as I try to leave 'cause we both know what we'll choose
If you pull then I'll push too deep and I'll fall right back to you

'Cause you are the piece of me I wish I didn't need
Chasing relentlessly, still fight and I don't know why

If our love is tragedy, why are you my remedy?
If our love's insanity, why are you my clarity?

Why are you my clarity?
Why are you my remedy?
Why are you my clarity?
Why are you my remedy?

If our love is tragedy, why are you my remedy?
If our love's insanity, why are you my clarity?


----------



## Kevin001

Anyone can tell you you're pretty, yeah
And you get that all the time, I know you do
But your beauty's deeper than the make-up
And I wanna show you what I see tonight...

When I wrap you up
When I kiss your lips.
I wanna make you feel wanted
And I wanna call you mine
Wanna hold your hand forever
And never let you forget it
'Cause, baby, I, I wanna make you feel wanted


----------



## blue2

Night comes down and finds you alone 
In a space and time of your own 
Lost in dreams in a world full of shadows 
Down the street the neon light shines 
Offering refuse and hope to the blind
You stumble in with no thought of tomorrow
Yes I get lonely when the sun gets low
And I end up looking for somewhere to go
Yes I should know better but I can't say no
The lights are low and the music is loud
you watch yourself as you play to the crowd
One more face in a palace of mirrors
One more drink your sailing away
One more dream but its looking ok
One more time to watch the flow of the river


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I hear you buzzing, a fly on the wall

In through the window and up through the hall

Flying in circles just trying to land

I see you hurting, I do what I can


But I won't save you

I won't save you


Maybe you're looking for someone to blame

Fighting for air while you circle the drain

Never be sorry for your little time

It's not when you get there, it's always the climb


But I won't save you

I won't save you


I won't save you

I won't save you


----------



## Stilla

IM STARTING TO MOVE ON
IM GONNA SAY THIS NOW
YOUR CHNSe HAS COME ANDGONE
AND YOU ONKWO 
ITS JUST TOO LITTLE TOO LATE

:drunk


----------



## Michael1983

I’ve never told this to anyone

I’ve just tried to move past
But lately it seems like my insecurities have got the best of me
And I’m no longer in control
No one should ever have to feel like this
To feel like me
And even though the good I have outweighs the bad,
The bad is what’s leaving me with sleepless nights

I spend most of my time arguing with my own reflection
For no apparent reason
And it may seem as if I have all the answers, but I’m just as lost as you
I’ve spend the past few years trying to overcome my own misery
But these sort of things take time, and I’m running out of mine
I’m running out of mine

So I will pray to a God that isn’t there, to a world that doesn’t hear, to anyone who will listen
To keep me from becoming everything I promised myself that I would never be
I do not deserve this


----------



## Estillum

And I could cry for the time I've wasted,
But that's a waste of time and tears.
And I know just what I'd change,
If went back in time somehow,
But there's nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

**** the rules
I got nothing to lose
Call me a fool
But I got nothing to prove

If life’s an ocean
I’m in the deep end
Swimming free from the fears that will drown me
Don’t try to catch me if I jump in
And don’t try to fix what’s not broken.

I won’t stop
I’m gonna live forever
Burn it up
Like nothing never mattered
Wondering if it takes me higher
Dancing in a ring of fire.
Shut my eyes
I know it’s now or never
Ride or die,
I let my heart surrender
Rise up
I was born a fighter,
Dancing in a ring of fire.

(Dancing in a ring of fire.
Dancing in a ring of fire.
Dancing in a ring of fire.
Dancing in a ring of fire.
Ring of fire, ring of fire,
Ring of fire, ring of fire)

Dancing in a ring of fire.

Dancing in a ring of fire.

**** the world
I don’t need to be cured
I’ll keep my word
I’m gonna walk where the lines burn.

If life’s an ocean
I’m in the deep end
Swimming free from the fears that will drown me
Don’t try to catch me if I jump in
And don’t try to fix what’s not broken.

I won’t stop
I’m gonna live forever
Burn it up
Like nothing never mattered
Wondering if it takes me higher
Dancing in a ring of fire.
Shut my eyes
I know it’s now or never
Ride or die,
I let my heart surrender
Rise up
I was born a fighter,
Dancing in a ring of fire.

Dancing in a ring of fire.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

We are the crowd
We're coming out
Got my flash on it's true
Need that picture of you
It's so magical
We'd be so fantastic, oh

Leather and jeans
Garage glamorous
Not sure what it means
But this photo of us
It don't have a price
Ready for those flashing lights
'Cause you know that baby I

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-Paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be your
Papa-Paparazzi

Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-Paparazzi

I'll be your girl backstage at your show
Velvet ropes and guitars
Yeah cause you're my rock star in between the sets
Eyeliner and cigarettes

Shadow is burnt, yellow dance and return
My lashes are dry - purple teardrops I cry
It don't have a price
Loving you is Cherry Pie
'Cause you know that baby I
I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-Paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be your
Papa-Paparazzi

Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi

Real good, We're dancing in the studio
Snap, snap, to that **** on the radio
Don't stop, for anyone
We're plastic but we still have fun

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-Paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be your
Papa-Paparazzi

Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Poisoned to my rotten core
Too f***ed up to care anymore


----------



## PrincessV

"Sweet dreams are made of this. Who am I to disagree? Travel the world and the seven seas. Everybody's looking for something."


----------



## Estillum

Great Wall of China
It's so big it's seen from outer space
Put there to keep starving neighbours
Locked outside the gates

What's changed today?
Empires hoard more than they need
And peasants threaten our comfort

We'll build a Great Wall around our power
Build a Great Wall around our power

Bankrupt L.A.'s streetcar line
So people pay more to drive
Plant strategic freeways
To divide neighbourhoods by colour lines

We'd rather pay for riot squads
Than pump your ghetto back to life
We let your schools decay on purpose

To build a Great Wall around our power
Another Great Wall around our power

Warlords in grey suits
Take a different route to work each day
Second-hand green berets
Form the companies' private armies.
We'll take all your gold
But won't teach reading or feed your poor
The League of Gentleman
Would rather feed guns to puppet dictators

There's too many people in your world
And refugees are expensive
When they trickled down onto our soil
We hunt them and arrest them
Classify them insane
And put them back on the next plane
To the waiting arms
Of the same death squads they fled

We've built a Great Wall around our power
Economic Great Wall around our power
Worldwide Great Wall around our power

Give us your poor,
Your tired and your weak
We'll send 'em right back
To their certain death


----------



## butterskenny

"So little time
Try to understand that I'm
Trying to make a move just to stay in the game
I try to stay awake and remember my name
But everybody's changing
And I don't feel the same"


----------



## truant

I awoke
Only to find my lungs empty
And through the night
So it seems I'm not breathing
And now my dreams are nothing like they were meant to be
And I'm breaking down, I think I'm breaking down

And I'm afraid
To sleep because of what haunts me
Such as living with the uncertainty
That I'll never find the words to say
Which would completely explain
Just how I'm breaking down

Someone come and, someone come and save my life
Maybe I'll sleep when I am dead
But now it's like the night is taking sides
With all the worries that occupy the back of my mind
Could it be this misery will suffice?

I've become
A simple souvenir of someone's kill
And like the sea
I'm constantly changing from calm to ill
Madness fills my heart and soul as if the great divide could swallow me whole
oh, how I'm breaking down

oooohhh my life

Someone come and, someone come and save my life (save my life)
Someone come and, someone come and save my life (save my life)
Someone come and, someone come and save my life
Could it be this misery will suffice?


----------



## May19

It seems all of these words couldn't be further from the truth
How did I get here? What did I do?

Your eyes, telling me lies
And making me find myself
While you have your agenda, a life to pursue

So please,
Let me be free from you.
And please, let me be free
I can face the truth.

I'm blind to all of your colors
That used to be rainbow then
My eyes, where did they go to?
Why disappear?

It's hard to be all alone
I never got through your disguise
I guess I'll just go, and face all my fear

So please,
Let me be free from you
And please, let me be free
I can face the truth.

Put down your world
Just for one night
Pick me again

So please,
Let me be free from you
And please, let me be free
I can face the truth


----------



## Estillum

First they put away the dealers,
keep our kids safe and off the street.
Then they put away the prostitutes,
keep married men cloistered at home.

Then they shooed away the bums, 
then they beat and bashed the queers,
turned away asylum-seekers, 
fed us suspicions and fears.
We didn't raise our voice,
we didn't make a fuss.
It's funny there was no one left to notice
when they came for us.

Looks like witches are in season,
you better fly your flag and be aware
of anyone who might fit the description,
diversity is now our biggest fear.

Now with our conversations tapped
and our differences exposed,
how ya supposed to love your neighbor
with our minds and curtains closed?
We used to worry 'bout big brother,
now we got a big father and an even bigger mother.

And you still believe
this aristocracy gives a **** about you.
They put the mock in democracy
and you swallowed every hook.

The sad truth is 
you'd rather follow the school into the net
'cause swimming alone at sea 
is not the kind of freedom that you actually want.

So go back to your crib and suck on a tit
go bask in the warmth of your diaper.
You're sitting in **** and piss 
while sucking a giant pacifier,
a country of adult infants.
A legion of mental midgets,
a country of adult infants,
a country of adult infants.
all regaining their unconsciousness


----------



## coeur_brise

When I look in the mirror
I can't believe what I see
Tell me, who's that funky dude
Staring back at me
Broken, beaten down
Can't even get around
Without an old-man cane
I fall and hit the ground
Shivering in the cold
I'm bitter and alone 

Excuse the *****ing
I shouldn't complain
I should have no feeling
Cos feeling is pain
As everything I need
Is denied me
And everything I want
Is taken away from me
But who do I got to blame?
Nobody but me 

And I don't wanna be an old man anymore
It's been a year or two since I was out on the floor
Shaking booty, making sweet love all the night
It's time I got back to the good life
It's time I got back, it's time I got back
And I don't even know how I got off the track
I wanna go back, yeah! 

--Good Life, Weezer


----------



## AceEmoKid

i just said what was on mind,
i don't know what's wrong with me


----------



## Estillum




----------



## CallmeIshmael

'Cause now again I found myself so far down
Away from the sun that shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down away from the sun again
Away from the sun again


----------



## doe deer

I'm looking over my shoulder 
Cause millions will whisper 
I'm killing myself again 
Maybe I'm dying faster but nothing ever lasts 
I remember a night from my past when I was
Stabbed in the back and it's all coming back 
And I feel that pain again

I abhor you 
I condemn you 
Cause this pain will never end 
You got away without a scratch 
And now you're walking on a lucky path 
I have to laugh 
But you better watch your back


----------



## Squirrelevant

How many days were in dreaming
In many ways just a lie
In better days I'd be dreaming
As my life passed me by
Now pardon me for trying
Trying to tear apart
And pardon me for lying
It's just easy, so easy, to start


----------



## Squirrelevant

With golden wings of fire
He's flown away across the fields
Nobody answers when he calls
I knew this time would come
Like winter's hand of frozen steel
Riding a stallion down the hall

Seven times I've heard my conscience cry
I've never worked out why I need to live this tainted life

I cast a careless glance Into the lake of my desires
Such are reflections on all that's passed
And if I stare too hard
The ripples dance and call me liar
How do they know me I've never asked?

Seven times I've heard my conscience cry
I've never worked out why I need to live this tainted life

I’m waking up at last
With bitter aftertastes of guilt
Shooting deserters we fired at will
And there’s a silhouette
A faceless shape that we have built
Scratching the dirt on the distant hills

Seven times I've heard my conscience cry
I've never worked out why I need to live this tainted life

How do I feel right now?
Suddenly I’'m not sure
Slowly we all fall down
Like broken horses


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm walking down a street where children play
When they see me they run away
She will not look at me, she won't say why
And when I ask her she just cries

No one will talk to me, they turn to go
Their faces say there's something I should know
Could I be a victim of the games of all my friends
Or am I really being watched by the eye of the lens?

My world is empty now, no-one comes near
No-one can stand the smell of fear
Hours pass so slowly, time beats a drum
As I wait for what I hope won't come

No-one will talk to me, they turn to go
Their faces say there's something I should know
Could I be a victim of the games of all my friends
Or am I really being watched by the eye of the lens?

Something's coming closer, I can only stare
The scream of silence fills the air
I was not a victim of the games of all my friends
Now I find myself behind the eye of the lens


----------



## slickyabra

It began in a conversation
No relation to you
Out of your mouth came flyin'
Terrifyin'
Full of, "Hey now, will you, will you, will you sit down?"
Can I tell it to you?
Off with your crown, love
Now why can't I get some quiet?

I don't know who you want me to be
But tomorrow I'm leaving
I won't do it kneeling

Do you have, do you have
Do you have, do you have time?
Do you have, do you have
Do you have, do you have time?
Do you have, do you have
Do you have, do you have time?
Do you have, do you have
Do you have, do you have time?
To lay around, around, around, aroud and pick out
All the folly in me?

Off with your crown, love
Now why can't I get some quiet?

'Cause all that I want and all that I need
Is not a thing to believe in
It's not a thing for receiving
It's just a little, a little relieving
All that I want you to take from me
Is just my hand when I'm walking
Take my hand when I'm walking

'Cause I don't know who it wants me to be
But tomorrow I'm leaving
Tomorrow I'm leaving
'Cause I can't and I won't take this feeling
Quiet the ring that's ruining me
'Cause with you I don't hear it
With you I don't fear it
With you I don't even get near it
When I'm with you I don't hear it at all
It's just noise to me
It's just bad electricity
It's just
It's just
It's just

All that I want and all that I need
Is not a thing to believe in
It's not a thing for receiving
It's just a little, a little relieving

So relieve me
'Till I stop listening


----------



## Squirrelevant

Don't you ever wonder why, nothing ever seems to change 
If it does it's for the worse, seems it's just a modern curse 
Sometimes when I take a peek outside of my little cage, 
Everyone looks so asleep, will they die before they wake 

And, hey. . . Don't you know? We're just products of our time and Hey . . . 
What d'ya say? Show me yours, I'll show you mine 

Better dumb and happy than smart and without any friends 
Better cute and better loud, better join up with the crowd 
Keep up or be left behind, there's a dust storm in my mind 
Seems I can't see straight these days, doesn't matter anyway 
Hey . . . Don't you know? We're just products of our times and 
Hey, what d'ya say? Show me yours, I'll show you mine 

Hey, what d'ya say? Hey, what d'ya say? Please don't ever - 
Oh God, here's that question now. The one that makes me go insane 
I'd gladly tear my heart out if you never, never, never, never change 

Do you want to change? Do you want to change right now? 
Do you want to change . . . I like my stupid life, just the way it is 
And I wouldn't even change it for a thousand flying pigs 

And I like you just the way you are, I like your face just the way it is 
And I wouldn't even change it for a herd of screaming kids 
And I like you just the way you are, I like you though you may not like me back 
I would dazzle you with brilliance, if I only had the knack 

'Cause I like you just the way you are, I like this life just the way it is 
And the castles all around me, have been melting now for years 
And it kills my brain to think of all the time I wasted here 
All the efforts, sweat, and broken hearts, the screaming and the tears 

And I'm dreaming again . . . Floating in a pool of mud 
Try to get back where I was and I don't really care 

Got a little talking to, by the mirror in my room, and I don't really care . . . 
Whispering voices from the dead, come from underneath my bed 
And I don't really care . . . 

I like my stupid life just the way it is 
And the chaos that surrounds me like a flock of screaming pigs 
And it hurts my brain to think of all the stupid things I've said 
And if I could change the future I would change the past instead 
And I'm dreaming again . . . and I'm dreaming again . . . 

Baby - sometimes I worry about you 
Sometimes you're so far away, tell me what to do 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about you 
Sometimes I just can't believe everything you do 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about you 
Every day I feel the same, don't you feel it too 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about me 
Seems I'm falling down a lot, in between the scenes 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about me 
Getting harder all the time, harder now to see 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about me 
Light another cigarette, have another dream 

It's the same thing every day, nothing ever seems to change and I . . . 

Do you really want to change? 
Testaments and growing pains. Tranquilizers for the soul. 
Nothing ventured, nothing gained - evolution's cruelest joke 
Why is everyone upset? I once knew but I forget. Something happened, 
Something strange, something it appears has changed 

Hey . . . Don't you know? We're just products of our times 
And hey, what d'ya say? Show me yours, I'll show you mine 

Hey, what d'ya say? Hey, what d'ya say? Please don't ever - 
Oh God, here's that question now, the one that makes me go insane 
I'd gladly tear my heart out if you never, never, never, never change


----------



## mixtape

I used to be so big and strong
I used to know my right from wrong
I used to never be afraid
I used to be somebody
I used to have something inside
Now it's just this hole that's open wide
I used to want it all
I used to be somebody

I was up above it
Now I'm down in it


----------



## Xenacat

I've been...

Oh I've been waiting desperately
And my heart is here right next to me
And I'm caught waiting in the rain

Oh I've been waiting desperately
And my heart is here right next to me
And I'm caught waiting in the rain

And I know and I need you in the storm
And I, oh I, oh I

Hey hey you wanna play
But baby I can go and go
And every other day you're running off with so and so
But baby I would throw you if I didn't know you but I'm paying for it

Hey hey you wanna play
But baby I can go and go
And every other day you're running off with so and so
But baby I would throw you if I didn't know you but I'm paying for it

I hold on
And I don't care what you say
'Cause the way it goes it's happening everyday

Everyday, everyday, everyday
Everyday
Everyday, day, day
Everyday, day, day
Everyday, day, day

Vanessa by Grimes


----------



## cuppy

Nobody knows that she's a lonely girl
And it's a lonely world 

--Alicia Keys, "Girl on Fire"


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wake me up before I change again
Remind me the story that I won't get insane
Tell me why it's always the same
Explain me the reason why I'm so much in pain

Before I change again... (Before I change again)
Remind me the story that I won't get insane
Before I change again... (Before I change again)
Remind me the story that I won't get insane

Insane, insane, insane, insane, insane

I'm becoming insane, insane, insane, insane, insane
(Voy perdiendo, perdiendo)
Voy perdiendo el suelo!
I'm becoming insane!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Are you insane like me? Been in pain like me?
Bought a hundred dollar bottle of champagne like me?
Just to pour that mother****er down the drain like me?
Would you use your water bill to dry the stain like me?

Are you high enough without the Mary Jane like me?
Do you tear yourself apart to entertain like me?
Do the people whisper 'bout you on the train like me?
Saying that you shouldn't waste your pretty face like me?

And all the people say,

"You can't wake up, this is not a dream,
You're part of a machine, you are not a human being,
With your face all made up, living on a screen,
Low on self-esteem, so you run on gasoline."

Oh, oh, oh, oh,
I think there's a flaw in my code,
Oh, oh, oh, oh,
These voices won't leave me alone,

Well my heart is gold, and my hands are cold,

Are you deranged like me? Are you strange like me?
Lighting matches just to swallow up the flame like me?
Do you call yourself a ****ing hurricane like me?
Pointing fingers cause you'll never take the blame like me?

And all the people say,

"You can't wake up, this is not a dream,
You're part of a machine, you are not a human being,
With your face all made up, living on a screen,
Low on self esteem, so you run on gasoline."


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Herzeleid

I stand on a building and throw up my arms to the sky
I swallow my pride and admit
That it's not always best to understand the reason why

It's just not the same when you wake up in the morning
With a smile on your face
When you know you lied yourself to sleep to make it better
To make it better


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm armed to the teeth
Like a ****ing animal
I ruin everything
I get my bony hands on

And here we go, now
Over the bridge of sighs
We will get a cross like christ, crucified
It's like a birth but it is in reverse
Never gets better, always gets worse

I'll gnaw at anything
New england is mine, and
It owes me a living

Step one
Step two
Step three
Step four, we fall through the floor
Fall through the floor 

Want to forget
I want to feel like I feel when I'm asleep


----------



## slickyabra

Yes I know that love is like ghosts
Oh, few have seen it, but everybody talks
Spirits follow everywhere I go
Oh they sing all day and they haunt me in the night
Oh they sing all day and they haunt me in the night

Yes I know that love is like ghosts
Oh, and what ain't living can never really die
You don't want me baby please don't lie
Oh but if you're leaving, I gotta know why
I said if you're leaving, I gotta know why
Oh I sing all day and I love you through the night

Yes I know that love is like ghosts
Oh and the moonlight baby shows you whats real
There ain't language for the things I feel
And if I can't have you then no one ever will
Oh, if I can't have you then no one ever will

I don't feel it till it hurts sometimes
Oh go on baby, hurt me tonight
I want ours to be an endless song
Baby in my eyes you do no wrong
I don't feel it till it hurts sometimes
So go on baby hurt me tonight
All the spirits that I know I saw
Do you see no ghost in me at all
Oh I sing all day and I love you through the night
Oh I sing all day and I love you through the night
Oh I sing all day and I love you through the night
Oh I sing all day and I love you through the night


----------



## slickyabra

I took a little journey to the unknown
And I come back changed, I can feel it in my bones
I ****ed with the forces that our eyes can't see
Now the darkness got a hold on me
Holy darkness got a hold on me

How long, baby, have I been away?
Oh, it feels like ages though you say it's only days
There ain't language for the things I've seen, yeah
Yeah, the truth is stranger than my own worst dreams
The truth is stranger than all my dreams
Holy darkness got a hold on me

I have seen what the darkness does
(Say goodbye to who I was)
I ain't never been away so long
(Don't look back, them days are gone)
Follow me into the endless night
(I can bring your fears to life)
Show me yours and I'll show you mine
(Meet me in the woods tonight)

Yeah, the truth is stranger than my own worst dreams
Holy darkness got a hold on me

I have seen what the darkness does
(Say goodbye to who I was)
I ain't never been away so long
(Don't look back, them days are gone)
Follow me into the endless night
(I can bring your fears to life)
Show me yours and I'll show you mine
(Meet me in the woods tonight)


----------



## slickyabra

I am not the only traveler
Who has not repaid his debt
I've been searching for a trail to follow again
Take me back to the night we met

And then I can tell myself
What the hell I'm supposed to do
And then I can tell myself
Not to ride along with you

I had all and then most of you
Some and now none of you
Take me back to the night we met
I don't know what I'm supposed to do
Haunted by the ghost of you
Take me back to the night we met

When the night was full of terrors
And your eyes were filled with tears
When you had not touched me yet
Take me back to the night we met

I had all and then most of you
Some and now none of you
Take me back to the night we met
I don't know what I'm supposed to do
Haunted by the ghost of you
Take me back to the night we met


----------



## Estillum

I am a product. I am a symbol of endless, hopeless, fruitless, aimless games.
I'm a glossy packages on the supermarket shelf.
My contents aren't fit for human consumption.
I could tragically injure your perfect health.
My ingredients will seize up your body function.
I'm the dirt that everyone walks on.
I am the orphan nobody wants.
I am the stair-carpet everyone walks on.
I am the leper nobody wants to touch.......... much.

I am a sample. I am a scapegoat of useless, future-less, endless, mindless ideas.
I'm a number on the paper you file away.
I'm a portfolio you stick in the drawer.
I'm the fool you try to scare when you say
"We know all about you, of that you can be sure".
Well, I don't want your crazy system,
I don't want to be on your files.
Your temptations I try to resist them
Cos I know what hides beneath your smiles, it's.......... EST.

I am a topic. I am subject a for useless, future-less, endless, mindless debates.
You think up ways that you can hide
From the naive eyes of your figurehead,
But don't you find that it ain't easy?
Wouldn't you love to see me dead?
Your answer is to give me treatment
For crying out when you give me pain,
Leave me with no possible remnant,
You poke your knives into my brain, you send me.......... insane.

I am an example. I'm no hero of the great, intelligent, magnificent human race.
I'm part of the race that kills for possessions
Part of the race that's wiping itself out.
I'm part of the race that's got crazy obsessions
Like locking people up, not letting them out.
I hate the living dead and their work in factories.
They go like sheep to their production lines.
They live on illusions, don't face the realities,
All they live for is that big blue sign, it says, it says..........

I'M BORED, BORED, BORED, BORED.


----------



## Herzeleid

You'll be accepting my apology for taking things too seriously
Sometimes I'm old enough to keep routines, 
Sometimes I'm child enough to scream for
Everything I broke in two
You're barely missing me, I'm missing you and everything you do
I really do


----------



## SamanthaStrange

all I do
I can still feel you
you remain
I am stained


----------



## Herzeleid

I long for the grant of wings
I long for the dead of night when all of this passes
You never meant those three words
Now I can't remember how to set my heart alight


----------



## Herzeleid

This is my final act, so I'll need your full attention
And for my final trick, I’ll make everyone who loves me disappear

But I won't know how
To bring them back


----------



## TryingMara

Long is the road that leads me home
And longer still when I walk alone
Bitter is the thought of all that time
Spent searching for something I'll never find

Take this burden away from me 
And bury it before it buries me

Many are the days I've wanted to cease
Lay myself down and find some relief
Heavy is the head that gets no sleep
We carry our lives around in our memories

Take away this apathy 
And bury it before it buries me


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Beneath the stains of time
The feelings disappear
You are someone else
I am still right here
What have I become
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

SamanthaStrange said:


> Beneath the stains of time
> The feelings disappear
> You are someone else
> I am still right here
> What have I become
> My sweetest friend
> Everyone I know
> Goes away in the end




--------------------------------------------​
This spectacle, our collapse
It's not a false alarm
The ashes settle in.

I guess, we are the insane
As we ignore the mirror's truth

Should I join the feast?
Should I acknowledge the leash?
A future in captivity
I'm not who I'm supposed to be.

Without even trying (killing the last scene)
Let this night explode
Without even trying
Find the exit sign and disappear


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Your cruel device
your blood, like ice
One look, could kill
My pain, your thrill...

I wanna love you but I better not touch
I wanna hold you, but my senses tell me to stop
I wanna kiss you but I want it too much 
I wanna taste you but your lips are venomous poison
Your poison running through my veins
Your poison
I don't wanna play these games

(I wanna love you but I, but I better not)

Poison

Your mouth, so hot
Your web, I'm caught
Your skin, so wet
Black lace, on sweat

I hear you calling and it's needles and pins
I wanna hurt you just to hear you screaming my name
Don't wanna touch you but you're under my skin
I wanna taste you but your lips are venomous poison
Your poison running through my veins
Your poison
I don't wanna break these chains


----------



## Taaylah

Some silken moment goes on forever
And we're leaving broken hearts behind


----------



## Squirrelevant

What can you do, when you see no future in front of you?
Food for the few
So many it seems, stand in front of you
I see my face reflected there in a sweating brow.
You hate what you see, but what can be done when there's no way out
No way out

....

But when you sleep
But when you sleep
Where do you go?
Where do you go?

But when you sleep
But when you sleep
Where do you go?
Where do you go?

I don't know
I don't know


----------



## Squirrelevant

We have no future, we have no past
We're just drifting ghosts of glass
Brown sugar, ice in our veins
No pressure, no pain

Everybody looks the same to me
Rows and rows of faces on the balcony
I can hear them calling down to me
Come up here - set us free
Got sugar in our brains
Or a dagger in our hearts

This is not my home, no
Everyone's bought and sold
This is not my home
Everybody's walking round the dead and cold

One by one by one we disappear
Day after day and year after year
You are run about our wasted there
Nobody hears cause nobody cares
Put a dagger in my heart now

Cold here and I shudder and I shiver
I want to look twenty but I can't deliver
Pains in the heart
Ba-ba-bow-wow-wow

It's cold in here
Can you hear my teeth a-chatter
The time has come for all of us to scatter
Caution to the wind
Caution to the wind
Dagger in the heart

No
This is not my home, no
Everyone's bought and sold
This is not my home
Everybody's checking out the dead and cold

We have no future we have no past
We're just drifting ghosts of glass
Brown sugar, ice in our veins
No pressure, no pain

Nothing on earth could help me, no 
​


----------



## Laurelles

To say that I'm a man undone
Is understatement at its worst.
I was completely incapacitated
By your southern charm.
It hit me like an ancient gypsy curse.
But this instrument you use with such precision--
It's like a concrete wall
A thousand meters tall.
And I've tried to climb its icy walls a million times,
But I simply cannot find inside of me
The requisite resolve.

Your silence is a weapon.
It's like a nuclear bomb.
It's like the Agent Orange
They used to use in Vietnam.
And it's accompanied by an apathy
That's deafening to the ears.
You know it is complete and perfect,
And you wield it without fear.

It isn't complicated; you just don't care.
You attack me by not saying anything.
You say that you don't bring your anger to me,
But it poisons every fiber of your being.
Now you started something that you cannot finish,
And left me standing in the wreckage on my own.
And the only thing that brings me any comfort
Is the knowledge is that, no matter who you're with,
You'll always be alone.

Your silence is a weapon.
It's like a nuclear bomb.
It's like the Agent Orange
They used to use in Vietnam.
And it's accompanied by an apathy
That's deafening to the ears.
You know it is complete and perfect,
And you wield it without fear.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

> When you're sick and tried
> And feeling blue
> 
> Just remember
> You're not the only you
> 
> Take a look around
> We're everywhere
> 
> We know your feeling
> Just catch our stare
> 
> When emotion dies
> You are alone
> 
> When emotion dies
> When emotion dies


When Emotion Dies by Saint Vitus:


----------



## Hollo

Don't try
To fight
What's not
Your fault
Let go
Reach out
The choice is yours
To find

Inside
You've got
The light
To guide
Your fate
Decides
The world you're going
To find

Relax
Slow down
Let hope 
Decide
Even though he's hard to forgive
When you can't afford it now
Just know your flaws and know that
You'll be alright in time

Inside
You've got
The light
To guide
Your fate
Decides
The world you're going
To find

Oh oh oh
Oh oh
Oh oh oh
Oh oh
Oh oh oh
Oh oh
Oh oh oh
Oh oh

Inside
You've got
The light
To guide
Your fate
Decides
The world you're going
To find


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

> Awash in waves of darkness
> Light creeping, unwelcome
> 
> Visions behind these eyes
> They melt into rivers of death
> A burning desire, rips and tears
> Drifting endlessly, days pass
> 
> Give me breath
> Give me love
> Give another day
> Don't let me fade
> 
> Sorrow bleeds these veins
> Another hour of loneliness
> Waiting as the world falls apart
> 
> Give me breath
> Give me love
> Give another day
> Don't let me fade


Tomorrows Dead by Solitude Aeturnus:


----------



## Squirrelevant

Father, mother
Where am I going
Where have I gone

Haunting places
Hating this small town
Bury that pride

Dreaming faces
Time runs away
Sand through my hands

Drowning, breathless
Cast off these shadows
Strip down my skin

Look East for Eden
The streets are paved with gold
Look East for Eden
The streets are paved with gold

Empty, hollow
Envying your life
Living on you

Haunting places
Hating this small town
Swallow my pride

Look East for Eden
The streets are paved with gold
Look East for Eden
The streets are paved with gold


----------



## Squirrelevant

You too can have a success in your life
Doesn't take a lot to be happy
Keep your dreams in line

You too can have a wonderful time
Satisfaction just a step away
Don't set your goals too high

You too can have a wonderful time
Satisfaction just a step away
Bury your feelings inside

You too can have a success in your life
Doesn't take a lot to be happy
Keep your dreams in line

You too can have a wonderful time
Satisfaction just a step away
Don't set your goals too high

You too can have a wonderful time
Satisfaction just a step away
Bury your feelings inside


----------



## Barakiel

Academic inspiration
You gave me none


----------



## 629753

I'm on the pursuit of happiness, and I know
Everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold
Hey, I'll be fine once I get it
I'll be good


----------



## taspay

'Cause I'm gonna feel alive
I don't wanna run and hide
And stay stuck, stay stuck in what I've always known

'Cause I know the time is right
It's now me who can decide
If enough is enough
I can't live my life just only for you

I don't wanna live in a mini mini world
I don't wanna be a doll that you play with
I can't pretend that there's no big big world there

I don't wanna live in a mini mini world
I don't wanna stay inside your illusion
I can't pretend that there's no big big world there

Here I break away
Start a brand new day
Write a story that no one but me can write
Feel and try it all
Make mistakes and fall
Be on my own
Gotta do my best and take this chance


----------



## Estillum

The last two soldiers on the battlefield
Survivors of the war
They aim at one another while their mothers beg the lord
"If you're listening, I'm missing him
So somehow bring him home.
How did it come to this?"

So the soldiers lift their rifles
And they're aiming at the head
They think of their first love before they take their final breaths
And somewhere in the distance they hear something someone said...
"How did it come to this?"​


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Otro entretenimiento para mi alma sin ganas tendré que encontrar


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Estillum

It was somewhere in the suburbs of Philadelphia.
A house was gutted, added onto six times its weight.
About a week to go until the move-in date,
And everybody runnin' in a six-day race.
There was bangin', there was buzzin' everybody on their knees.
"Runnin' behind," everyone can agree.
Yet Four O'Clock arrived and someone brought back a case,
And the power went out in the whole damn place.

Property is theft until the thieves are away.
If we did this in a month, we'd be arrested and detained
For draggin' all our brains beyond the barbed-wire chain
And drinkin' on private land.

From the Foreman to the laborers to the migrants to me:
"Stop drop and wrap up, pull up a bucket, have a seat."
Tattered T's and ragged jeans all gathered around,
Finally sayin' somethin' more than, "Move your van, I'm pullin' out."
And there was something all of us had seen:
The owner was a creep, something greedy stuck in his teeth.
You see, anybody that needs a nine-car garage with heat
Ain't never was and never will be no friend to me.

We're singin', "Property is theft until the thieves are away!
If we did this in a month, we'd be arrested and detained
For draggin' all our brains beyond the barbed-wire chain
And drinkin' on private land!"

Well, toss the empties in the garden.
The scapers'll scrape 'em out when they come back to dig in,
Maybe leave a cap beneath the root as proof that we exist.

Well the Foreman and a painter laugh and they find some solid ground;
Seems they both hail from the same bars, side of tracks and side of town.
You know, come to think of it, we'll all make lefts out of the driveway today.
You-know-who makes a right and speeds away.

Well I say, "Cheers! With our cold sweaty beers!"
We won't be 'llowed 'round here
When all those gates close, and then security takes the wheel.
But that's another time, and we'll be on another job.
Just don't call me, man, when the joints cracks and your pipes all clog.
I scrape off my watch, and if the boss calls,
I'll say: "We're drinkin' on private land!"﻿


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Time flies and I can't keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I'm in my bed and in my head
And the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You're beautiful until you're messed up
Take a picture 'cause I think we're losing light
This is how we say goodbye
It's how we say goodnight


----------



## reese444

A full moon shinin' bright
Edge of the water, we were feelin' alright
Back down a country road
The girls are always hot, and the beer is ice cold

Cadillac, horns on the hood
My buddy Frankie had his dad hook him up good
Girls smile when we roll by
They hop in the back, and we cruise to the river side


----------



## reese444

actually these are better:

_There's a Tennessee two-lane sky
Shades of Broadway bars at night 
Makes you wanna get a little too close to a Cali girl watching windshield satellites 
It's the soundtrack to our lives 
It's the only reason why 
A kid from Carolina would drive to Nashville to chase a dream without a dime. _


----------



## Seagreens




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Can't really feel What international means*


----------



## Estillum

And when we fall we will fall together
No one will catch us so we'll catch ourselves
And where we roam we will roam forever
No one will understand what we meant


----------



## SamanthaStrange

See the animal in his cage that you built
Are you sure what side you're on?
Better not look him too closely in the eye
Are you sure what side of the glass you are on?
See the safety of the life you have built
Everything where it belongs
Feel the hollowness inside your heart
And it's all
Right where it belongs

What if everything around you
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you think you know
Is an elaborate dream?
And if you look at your reflection
Is that all you want to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks?
Would you find yourself
Find yourself afraid to see?

What if all the world's inside of your head
Just creations of your own?
Your devils and your gods
All the living and the dead
And you're really all alone?
You can live in this illusion
You can choose to believe
You keep on looking but you can't find the woods
While you're hiding in the trees


----------



## naes




----------



## Lohikaarme

In my youth, I felt the earth move underneath my feet
I knew my place and kept time
Blissfully out of harm's reach
But time takes its toll and makes fools of the beggars
Hardens all hearts with desired endeavors
Shell games, all routine in repose

I grew tired of hiding in this shelter I built
Of small empty promises and traces of silt
I built it all up for so long
It was only a matter of when I’d find out I was wrong
And learn to let go

I was told I could be anything I wanted to be
But conflicting opinions have led me to see
I was born to be everything you’ve seen in your dreams
A catalyst of providence, a glitch in the seams
It’s not right, but it’s what you need

Now my past is not the residence I choose to reside
And my future's just a context, ephemeral, implied

It’s not you. It’s not me
It’s now and everything in between

And that’s why I harbored the will to keep moving my feet
That’s why these calloused lungs are the only way
I know how to speak
So where are you now?
And where were you when you were me?
Have I proven anything? Or traveled full circle again?

Because I know how much I’ve grown
And the world is not a bitter place
Despite what you’ve shown
I will become everything that you said I could not
And be there for everyone that you forgot


----------



## 0589471

To make you want me I can fabricate the truth
I'll give you easy it'll keep me destitute
You hang me up on the line, hang me out to dry
And you got nothing to lose

You've got the story all made up inside your head
You write me out of it and use your words instead
You hold me just out of reach, keep me pounding the beat
Take all the soul you can get

You want me to change, change, change
You want me to change
You want me to change, change, change
You want me to change

You take no chances and you give no other choice
You fill your pockets and you empty out my voice
You use the shallow and old, trade the heart for the gold
You sell the song for the noise

You want me to change, change, change
You want me to change

~~~
it is about the music industry but I feel it works for anyone who's overworked and feels taken advantage of.


----------



## Barakiel

Dexy's Midnight Runners has a song called Geno, a tribute to the American R&B musician, and it's so much better than Come On Eileen...



> That man took the stage, his towel was swingin' high
> (Oh Geno)
> This man was my bombers, my Dexy's, my high
> (Oh, Geno)
> How the crowd, they all hailed you, and chanted your name
> But they never knew like we knew
> Me and you were the same
> And now you're all over, your song is so tame, brrr
> You fed me, you bred me, I'll remember your name


It's that feeling you get of relating to your favorite artist in a way nobody else does I guess.


----------



## tea111red

everybody wang chung tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Last one, I swear...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

All I can do is keep breathing.


----------



## Lyyli

She lives a life of boredom nothing more to entertain
Within familiar borders everything can seem the same


----------



## Kilgore Trout

**** yourself and die


----------



## NoLife93

I'm just lookin' at my life while it go down the drain
I got pain in my brain, but I don't never complain
I'm insane, I'm deranged, I see your face in the rain...


----------



## Lyyli

Sometimes quiet is violent

*crickets chirping*


----------



## anonymoususer2

*Steel Panther - If You Really Really Love Me*

If you really really really really love me
Then you really really really gotta show me
Don't whine when I put it in your booty
Or if I'm up all night playing 'Call of Duty'
Never hassle me because I'm unemployed
If I sleep all day don't get annoyed
Then I'll know that you really really really
really really really really love me :teeth


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

When they told me you were leaving
I began to feel sick inside
Because I never, never got to tell you
What I'm feeling inside my mind
In my nightmares caused by anguish
I can see you run away
In the daylight, I am hunting
Only to lose your last trace
I still feel your presence always
And I've fallen over the line
I am hurting as I wonder
What it would be like
If you were mine


----------



## 0589471

Loving him is like driving a new Maserati down a dead-end street
Faster than the wind, passionate as sin, ending so suddenly
Loving him is like trying to change your mind once you're already flying through the free fall
Like the colors in autumn, so bright just before they lose it all

Losing him was blue like I'd never known
Missing him was dark grey all alone
Forgetting him was like trying to know somebody you never met
But loving him was red
Loving him was red

Touching him was like realizing all you ever wanted was right there in front of you
Memorizing him was as easy as knowing all the words to your old favorite song
Fighting with him was like trying to solve a crossword and realizing there's no right answer
Regretting him was like wishing you never found out that love could be that strong

Losing him was blue like I'd never known
Missing him was dark grey all alone
Forgetting him was like trying to know somebody you never met
But loving him was red
Oh, red
Burning red


Remembering him comes in flashbacks and echoes
Tell myself it's time now, gotta let go
But moving on from him is impossible
When I still see it all in my head
In burning red
Burning, it was red


----------



## AffinityWing

When my miserable
emotions cover everything,
I am without refuge.
I've grown used to the loneliness.
In these empty days,
before I realized it, everything
I tolerated had been left behind.

The colors paint the dried days.
I can laugh again, because morning has come.
I'll start dancing on the other side of the hidden stars.

The colors find what I had lost.
The sunrise shines when morning comes.
I'll start dancing, enveloped in light.

Yesterday's mistakes 
and the day before yesterday's failures
are always swirling around in my head.
The repeated mistakes, the wounds
stab at my present self and laugh.
Inside that spinning world,
on the other side of that changing town,
my life is never changing.
Every day I'm living as someone's replacement.
If I could be acknowledged, it'd be a good day.
The feeling is different from the assumption.
We are seized with the meaning of life.
But when we open our eyes, a new day begins again.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Some days your body has to carry on
So you gotta show a little backbone


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Lohikaarme

https://genius.com/3lau-close-lyrics


----------



## SFC01

Lyrics below






Sittin' on my own
Chewin' on a bone
A thousand million miles from home
When something hit me
Somewhere right between the eyes

Sleepin' on a plane
You know you can't complain
You took your last chance once again
I landed stranded
Hardly even knew your name

I want to talk tonight
Until the mornin' light
'Bout how you saved my life
You and me see how we are
You and me see how we are

All your dreams are made
Of strawberry lemonade
And you make sure I eat today
You take me walking
To where you played when you were young

I'll never say that
I won't ever make you cry
And this I'll say I don't know why
I know I'm leavin'
But I'll be back another day

I want to talk tonight
Until the mornin' light
'Bout how you saved my life
(You saved my life)
I want to talk tonight
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight) (4x)


----------



## SFC01

Lyrics below -






Slide away and give it all you've got
My today fell in from the top
I dream of you and all the things you say
I wonder where you are now?

Hold me down all the world's asleep
I need you now you've knocked me off my feet
I dream of you and we talk of growing old
But you said please don't

Slide in baby together we'll fly
I've tried praying but I don't know just what you're saying to me

Now that you're mine
We'll find a way
Of chasing the sun
Let me be the one who shines with you
In the morning we don't know what to do

Two of a kind
We'll find a way
To do what we've done
Let me be the one who shines with you
And we can slide away
Slide away
Slide away
Away

Slide away, and give it all you've got
My today, fell in from the top
I dream of you and all the things you say
I wonder where you are now?

Slide in baby together we'll fly
I've tried praying and I know just what you're saying to me
Now that you're mine
We'll find a way
Of chasing the sun
Let me be the one who shines with you
In the morning we don't know what to do

We're two of a kind
We'll find a way
To do what we've done
Oh, let me be the one who shines with you
And we can slide away
Slide away
Slide away


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

This sucks
I suck
At unpredictable emotions
These are the sad ******* conditions
And certainly not what I would seem
To assume to see me say
Am I okay?

Drawing on the floor
Drawing in circles around the spots where you were
My memory is selective
I can't say I'm ever sure
I can't say my intentions are ever too pure
Tracking your steps like a detective

(apparently my font size only applied to only half of these lyrics, weird, whatever, i'm too lazy to fix them)

I guess you could call it a problem
What goes on inside my head
A ring of constant questions
Subtle hints at indiscretion
Keeping quiet but losing my voice instead

This sucks
I suck
At documented emotions
And self-diagnosed conditions
Am I okay?

Drawing on the floor
Drawing in circles around the spots where you were
My memory is selective
I can't say I'm ever sure
I can't say my intentions are ever too pure
Tracking your steps like a detective


----------



## 0589471

I heard this song a long time ago, but oh man, they really could've been written by me at this point. Exactly how I'm feeling. 

~~~
_I will send you out a message
I will telephone a love song
I'll collect all of your stories
I haven't seen you for so long

Do you wonder what I'm up to?
Do I ever cross your mind?

May we love the things we cling to
There is never enough time

I would watch as you were sleeping
To make sure you were still breathing
You live so fast without seeing
This eternal youth is fleeting

Oh, take care of my baby
Take care of my baby
Take care of my baby

I don't think he can do it himself

Oh what to do with my hands
They've no others to hold
They lay sadly by my side so cold
What to do with my head
When I've no place to lay it
I spend the month in bed
So you'll hold me for a moment

I would watch as you were sleeping
To make sure you were still breathing
You live so fast without seeing
This eternal youth is fleeting

Oh, take care of my baby
Take care of my baby
Take care of my baby
I don't think he can do it himself
_
~~~


----------



## Daxi004

The lights go on
The lights go off
When things don't feel right
I lie down like a tired dog
Licking his wounds in the shade


----------



## Daxi004

Never got love from a government man
Heading downstream till the levee gives in
What can i do to get the money
We ain't go the money, we ain't gettin' out
Heading downstream till the levee gives in
And my dreams are wearin' thin
All I need's relief
I need I need some sympathy
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
I just wanna dream
All of my life been wadin in
Water so deep now we got to swim
Wonder will it ever end
How long how long till we have a friend
Comin' down, feelin' like a battery hen
Waves won't break till the tide comes in
What will I do in the sunrise
What will I do without my dreams
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
Look at me
I Just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
I just wanna dream
We're all together in the same boat
I know you, you know me
Baby, you know me
We're all together in the same boat
I know you, you know me
Baby, you know me
We're all together in the same boat
I know you, you know me
Baby, you know me
I Just wanna dream


----------



## Callum96

I don't got hate for myself, I got nothing to say to me
I spend every day with me
I'm tired, I need an escape
It's hard to relate to me
Straight out the bottle, no chasing it
Look at my eyes, I'm a space cadet
Just a matter of time, I'm embracing death
Dead pool, you should place a bet

I'm in the bowels of war
But I feel no stress when I let it pour
But it all come back when I can't run back
Anything that even happened the night before
Always gonna fall on the sharpest sword
Always gonna sleep on the hardest floor
You can still see light in the darkest corner
But you still feel lost when it's unexplored

So I'mma see black till my eyes adjust
Till my time is up, till my mind is ****ed
Limp around town on the Irish crutch
With a belly full of whisky and self-disgust
Peekin' at my own dead body through splayed hands
As I grunt and I drool like a caveman
****ed up, I'm a fool
With a room with a view of a wasteland

Sit and watch the stoop lights flicker
Stoop lights flicker 'cuz my eyes half closed
Eyes half closed 'cuz the bottle half gone
Bottle half gone, stoop lights on strobe
Can't stop thinking, that's my mind on liquor
Mind on liquor, now my mind half gone
Mind half gone, 'cuz I wish I had a family
Family ain't here, 'cuz I been living wrong

Puke in my mouth, I got used to the flavor
Face on the porcelain, photo engraver
Memories fade and they float in the air
Like dusk casting shadows and sodium vapor
Waking up in situations
Feeling like I'm living in suspended animation
Guess I'm still sober on occasion
And that's enough for me to rationalize inebriation
I told you I ain’t right, you knew it going in
Just shut the **** up if you wanna be a friend
I don’t want to stretch you more than you extend
I don’t want to spit in the hand that you lend
I did it to myself, I get what I deserve
Thoughts in my head, feel like a raw nerve
I’m lookin' for an answer, I don’t want to hurt but
I just want to sleep when I’m tired of earth


----------



## 0589471

You're pushing down on my shoulders
And emptying my lungs
And in a moment I'm older
In a moment, you've won
And you escape me
Like it's nothing
Like words I never should have said
And the stress comes to the surface
But all of the heroes are dead

And I hate that I can't say your name
Without feeling like I'm part of the blame
And it's never gonna feel quite the same
But it's never gonna change

And I hate that I'm always so young
Had me feeling like you were the one
And it's never gonna feel like it's done
'Cause it's never gonna change (Change)
Never gonna change (Change)
Never gonna change (Change)
Never gonna change

While I dance here softly
You're next to me again (You're next to me again)
But we're still tugging on each other
And tearing up the fraying loose ends

And I hate that I can't say your name
Without feeling like I'm part of the blame
And it's never gonna feel quite the same
But it's never gonna change

And I hate that I'm always so young
Had me feeling like you were the one
And it's never gonna feel like it's done
'Cause it's never gonna change (Change)
Never gonna change (Change)

~~~
_BROODS - Never Gonna Change_


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This house is full of ears, but I can't talk to anyone
They've heard this one a thousand times
The most exciting thing I do, hang half way out a third floor window
And maybe throw lit cigarettes down

And maybe I'll catch fire
Something warm to hold me
Something pure to burn away the darkness that hides inside my mind
All that evil ****'s not hard to find 
I guess I only claim to be nice

This house is full of eyes, but I can't look at anyone
They've seen this face a thousand times
The most relaxing thing I do, hang half way out a third floor window
And look at rocks if I fall out

And maybe I'll fall hard
Something tough to break me, something sharp to rip into my insides
And bleed out all the pain
Sorry I don't even know your name
I guess for me it's easy this way

Maybe I'll catch fire
Something warm to hold me
Something pure to burn away the darkness that hides inside my mind
All that evil ****'s not hard to find
I guess I only claim to be nice


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 3stacks

Well I hit up every name in my contacts
But I can't even get one text back
All I really need is some sex
Ya feel me?
And I could get it going myself
But lately I've been needing some help
'Cause all I want is somebody else
To feel me


----------



## 3stacks

How do I get your attention
How does it feel to always have mine
How do I address this tension
How you’re looking through me every time


Got me out here, got me thinking what I would do
Got me in my head, got me wishing I was with you
God, I’m wishing I was with you


----------



## 3stacks

Yo, can you pass me the chips?

I'm just a lonely boy, I don't know what's happening
I'm just a lonely boy, I've been taking drugs again
I'm just a lonely boy, I don't know what's happening
I don't know what's happening
I've been taking drugs again

Every day I wake up, I wanna die again
Every day I wake up, I wanna die again
Every day I wake up, I wanna die again

I'm just a lonely boy, I don't know what's happening
I'm just a lonely boy, I've been taking drugs again
I'm just a lonely boy, I don't know what's happening
I don't know what's happening
I've been taking drugs again

Every day I wake up, I wanna die again
Every day I wake up, I wanna die again
Every day I wake up, I wanna die again


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Life
By Marshall Mathers
What is life?
Life is like a big obstacle
In front of your optical to slow you down
And every time you think you gotten past it
It's gonna come back around and tackle you to the damn ground
What are friends?
Friends are people that you think are your friends
But they really your enemies, with secret identities
And disguises, to hide they true colors
So just when you think you close enough to be brothers
They want to come back and cut your throat when you ain't lookin'


If I had a magic wand,
I'd make the world suck my dick
Without a condom on,
While I'm on the john
If I had a million bucks
It wouldn't be enough,
Because I'd still be out
Robbing armored trucks
If I had one wish
I would ask for a big enough ***
For the whole world to kiss


----------



## BeautyandRage

There's things I wanna say to you
But I'll just let you live
Like if you hold me without hurting me
You'll be the first who ever did
There's things I wanna talk about
But better not to keep
But if you hold me without hurting me
You'll be the first who ever did


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## rdrr

I wish I could just make you turn around
Turn around and see me cry
There's so much I need to say to you
So many reasons why
You're the only one who really knew me at all


----------



## 3stacks

I wanna call you mine, and never let you down
I wanna feel it's right, over and over
I wanna get inside, and take it up and down


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## 3stacks

So I heard you found somebody else
And at first I thought it was a lie
I took all my things that make sounds
The rest I can do without
I don't want your body
But I hate to think about you with somebody else
Our love has gone cold
You're intertwining your soul with somebody else


----------



## Squirrelevant

I bent over backwards and broke my neck
And I stood up quick and I hit the deck
I get up slow, you stop and smile
Then I smile back and you run a mile
So then we take a backwards step
Then you forgive me but never forget
You cut me deep, you cut me deep
You cut me deep for permanent sleep
I gave to you the years of life
Then I turn my back and you use your knife
You gave to me your pain and tears
They went through my head like foreign spears
You gave to me your pain and tears

You cut me deep, you cut me deep
You cut me deep for permanent sleep
I hated it

I bent over backwards and broke my neck
And I stood up quick and I hit the deck
I get up slow, you stop and smile
Then I smile back and you run a mile
I'll say my peace then I'll be gone
The sun of a dark love, the sun that you shun
You cut me deep, you cut me deep
You cut me deep for permanent sleep


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## SplendidBob

Bright are the stars that shine
Dark is the sky


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## unemployment simulator

when you fall in love and someone doesn't want the same
when you expose your vulnerability and it only brings pain
its inevitable that we drift apart, even when we are close it feels miles too far
I built a house for safety and comfort, we abandoned it, became nomads in a solitary fort

every time it happens it feels like this is the best i'm gonna get
a drifter, hopeless romantic ,someone you've never met


----------



## unemployment simulator

a part of me wants to have your life
a partner or a child and a wife.
my circumstances conflict desire
no change, no experience, dull my flame and retire.


----------



## blue2

Dashing through the snow
On a pair of broken skis
Down the hill I go
Crashing into trees (ow ow)

The snow is turning red
I think I'm almost dead
I wake up in the hospital
With needles in my head

Ohh
911 911
Someone call the cops
Take me to the hospital
And feed me lollipops


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wanted smoked turkey, instead they gave me roasted
Life would be easy if *****es just did what I told em
Bunch of rich kids, white **** up on their noses
Dickhead elected even though I freaking voted
No one RSVP'd to the party that I hosted
Swimming in a pool of negative emotions
Get too close, I'll sue
**** you and your mom too
I hate beagles and sunshine
Losers and anime
Only thing I love is this world is a tragedy
Seven days straight, I'll complain, right
Wanna see me satisfied, better hang tight
I got beef with the MTA, all my relatives are my enemies
Everybody blows regardless of what I do
There's a hair in my Thai food

I hate my job, I hate my dog, I hate it all
I hate my friends, I hate my dad, it's all their fault
Sometimes I even think that I might hate myself
I hate everyone and nobody can help
I, I hate everyone
I, I hate everyone
I, I hate everyone and nobody can help

Crowded in the subway, robbed out my pockets
OD'ed on vitamin C but obviously got sick
Housewives addicted to gossip
A dozen idiots rubbing tits in a mosh pit
Paid all my bills but the water's still toxic
Only thing to do now is sit around and talk ****
Doing awesome, it's all FUBAR
**** you and your cool car
I hate flowers and airplanes
Nice guys and good deeds
Only thing I love in this world is some good weed
Breathe in and out but I'm angry
My son does drugs, his teachers blame me
Boss won't pay me, government's faithless
Dislike things and I have no basis
Not sorry, how's that?
Dead rat in my mousetrap

I don't want to see beauty, I don't want to see beauty

I hate my job, I hate my dog, I hate it all
I hate my friends, I hate my dad, it's all their fault
Sometimes I even think that I might hate myself
I hate everyone and nobody can help
I, I hate everyone
I, I hate everyone
I, I hate everyone and nobody can help

Deck stacked against me, my heart filled with emptiness
I like it like when it's getting worse


----------



## conceived sorrow

I'm helpless and hopeful to remain so.


----------



## D'avjo

Blur - no distance left to run


It's over
You don't need to tell me
I hope you're with someone who makes you
feel safe in your sleeping tonight
I won't kill myself, trying to stay in your life
I got no distance left to run
When you see me
Please turn your back and walk away
I don't want to see you
'Cause I know the dreams that you keep is wearing me
When your coming down, think of me here
I got no distance left to run

It's over, I knew it would end this way
I hope you're with someone who makes you feel
That this life is the night
And it settles down, stays around
Spends more time with you
I got no distance left to run
Coming home
It's over


----------



## D'avjo

Kasabian - Goodbye Kiss

Doomed from the start
We met with a goodbye kiss, I broke my wrist
It all kicked off, I had no choice
You said that you didn't mind 'cause love's hard to find
Maybe the days we had are gone, living in silence for too long
Open your eyes and what do you see?
No more laughs, no more photographs
Turning slowly, looking back, see
No words, can save this, you're broken and I'm pissed
Run along like I'm supposed to, be the man I ought to
Rock and Roll, sent us insane, I hope someday that we will meet again
Running wild
Giving it everyone, now that's all done
Cause we burnt out, that's what you do
When you have everything, it can't be true
Maybe the days we had are gone, living in silence for too long
Open you're eyes and what do you see?
The last stand, let go of my hand
Turning slowly, looking back, see
No words, can save this, you're broken and I'm pissed
Run along like I'm supposed to, be the man I ought to
Rock and Roll, sent us insane, I hope someday that we will meet again
You go your way and I'll go my way
No words can save us, this lifestyle made us
Run along like I'm supposed to, be the man I ought to
Rock and roll, sent us insane, I hope someday that we will meet again


----------



## blue2

Mama's don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys.


----------



## D'avjo

A long, long, long, long time ago
Before the wind, before the snow
Lived a man, lived a man I know
Lived a freak of nature named Sir Psycho
Sir Psycho Sexy that is me
Sometimes I find I need to scream
He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go
Deep inside the garden of Eden
Standing there with my hard on bleedin'
There's a devil in my dick and some demons in my semen
Good God no that would be treason
Believe me Eve she gave good reason
Botty looking too good not to be squeezin'
Creamy beaver hotter than a fever
I'm a givin' 'cause she's the receiver
I won't and I don't hang up until I please her
Makin' her feel like an over achiever
I take it away for a minute just to tease her
Then I give it back a little bit deeper

Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man that I met 1 time
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man that left me blind
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man he's the man he's the man 
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea
He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go
I got stopped by a lady cop
In my automobile
She said get out and spead your legs
And then she tried to cop a feel
That cop she was all dressed in blue
Was she pretty? Boy I'm tellin' you
She stuck my butt with her big black stick
I said "what's up?" now suck my dick
Like a ram getting ready to jam the lamb
She whimpered just a little when she felt my hand
On her crotch so very warm
I could feel her getting wet through her uniform
Proppin' her up on the black and white
Unzipped and slipped "ooh that's tight"
I swatted her like no swat team can
Turned a cherry pie right into jam
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea, I'm the man that you met 1 time
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea, I'm the man that will leave you blind
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea, I'm the man, I'm the man, I'm the man 
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea
Hello young woman that I love
Pretty punk rock mama that I'm thinking of
Hold me naked if you will
In your arms in your legs in your ***** I'd kill
To be with you, to kiss with you, I do miss you
I love you
Lay me down, lay me down, lay me down, lay me down
Lay me down, lay me down, lay me down, lay me down
Descending waves of graceful pleasure
For your love there is no measure
Her curves they bend with subtle splendor
Now I lay me down to sleep
I pray the funk will make me freak
If I should die before I waked
Allow me Lord to rock out naked
Bored by the ordinary time to take a trip
Calling up a little girl with a bull whip
Lickety split go snap "snap"
Girl gettin' off all in my lap
The tallest tree the sweetest sap
Blowin' my *** right off the map
Ooh and it's nice out here
I think I'll stay for a while


----------



## aqwsderf

What if I never get over? What if I never get closure? What if I never get back all the wasted words I told you? What if it never gets better? What if this lasts forever?


----------



## D'avjo

Alright - Cast



I guess I'm alright, guess I'm alright.
I guess I'm doing fine, guess I'm doing fine,
D'you think I miss you? d'you think I care?
D'you think I'll lie here and die?
You never even tried,you never even tried. Now it's about time, it's the right time,
If you willed your mind, you willed your mind,
To fly on swift now,
On your journey home,
And you've left the nest now, and you have flown,
and nothing you don't know, ain't nothing you don't know
Look out to sea, and tell me what we came here for,
Is it what they say or is it more than you can know,
and if so, which way am I to go, which way am I to go,
which way am I to go?
I guess I'm alright guess I'm alright,
I guess I'm doing fine, guess I'm doing fine,
Can't see no reason,
and not much to do,
So make like the wind that's blowing you,
ain't nothing you can't do, ain't nothing you can do,


----------



## blue2

I was gonna clean my room until I got high, was gonna get up & find the broom but then I got high.


----------



## D'avjo

Sittin' on my own
Chewin' on a bone
A thousand million miles from home
When something hit me
Somewhere right between the eyes
Sleepin' on a plane
You know you can't complain
You took your last chance once again
I landed stranded
Hardly even knew your name
I want to talk tonight
Until the mornin' light
'Bout how you saved my life
You and me see how we are
You and me see how we are
All your dreams are made
Of strawberry lemonade
And you make sure I eat today
You take me walking
To where you played when you were young
I'll never say that
I won't ever make you cry
And this I'll say I don't know why
I know I'm leavin'
But I'll be back another day
I want to talk tonight
Until the mornin' light
'Bout how you saved my life
(You saved my life)
I want to talk tonight
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)
'Bout how you saved my life
(I want to talk tonight)


----------



## aqwsderf

Para ser mas franca, nadie piensa en ti como lo hago yo, aunque te de lo mismo.. .


----------



## Persephone The Dread

She said there's too much out there
Too much already said
You'd better give up hoping
You're better off in bed


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Haven't had a dream in a long time
See, the life I've had
Can make a good man bad


----------



## funnynihilist

^^^So for once in my life
Let me get what I want
Lord knows, it would be the first time


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

> Full moon on an endless night
> I can feel the change
> Clouds roar lightning strikes
> Time to break the chains
> 
> Can't believe what you see
> Something tells you come to me
> I touch my lips to your breast
> My teeth pierce your flesh
> 
> Vampyre love - vampyre love
> King of darkness
> Prince of the night - vampyre love
> 
> Ruby tears like rain
> Flowing down your back
> I hold you in my arms
> Your vision fades to black
> 
> For everlasting love
> Our souls have become
> I've given you all of this
> And seal it with a kiss
> 
> Vampyre love - vampyre love
> King of darkness
> Pince of the night
> 
> Vampyre love
> Vampyre love - vampyre love
> King of darkness
> Pince of the night
> 
> Vampyre love


----------



## aqwsderf

I know I was happier with you. 

Sat in the corner of the room. Everything's reminding me of you. Telling myself you're happier. Aren't you?


----------



## aqwsderf

What am I supposed to do when the best part of me was always you? What am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up and you're okay?

You've got his heart and my heart and none of the pain. 

When a heart breaks no it don't break even.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Do you have the time to listen to me whine
About nothing and everything all at once
I am one of those melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone no doubt about it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

> She said "I'll throw myself away,
> They're just photos after all"
> I can't make you hang around.
> I can't wash you off my skin.
> 
> Outside the frame, is what we're leaving out
> You won't remember anyway
> 
> I can go with the flow
> But don't say it doesn't matter anymore
> I can go with the flow
> Do you believe it in your head?
> 
> It's so safe to play along
> Little soldiers in a row
> Falling in and out of love
> With something sweet to throw away.
> 
> But I want something good to die for
> To make it beautiful to live.
> I want a new mistake, lose is more than hesitate.
> Do you believe it in your head?
> 
> I can go with the flow
> But don't say it doesn't matter anymore
> I can go with the flow
> Do you believe it in your head?


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Mxx1

> Hang on to the good days
> I can lean on my friends
> They help me going through hard times
> But I'm feeding the enemy
> I'm in league with the foe
> Blame me for what's happening
> I can't try, I can't try, I can't try


----------



## Graeme1988

> They dedicate their lives
> To running all of his.
> He tries to please them all -
> This bitter man he is.
> 
> Throughout his life the same -
> He's battled constantly.
> This fight he cannot win -
> A tired man they see no longer cares.
> 
> The old man then prepares
> To die regretfully -
> That old man here is me.


----------



## nekomaru

Before I love you, na, na, na
I'm gonna leave you, na, na, na
Before I'm someone you leave behind
I'll break your heart so you don't break mine


----------



## blue2

This is why people OD on pills,
And jump, from the golden gate bridge, 
Anything to feel weightless again.


----------



## Euripides

_Bombed last night, bombed the night before
We're going to get bombed tonight,
If we never get bombed anymore.
When we're bombed, we're scared as we can be,
God stop the bombing, from Higher Germany.
They're warning us, they're warning us.
One shell hole for the four of us.
Thank your lucky stars that 3 of us can run.
So one of us can use it all alone.

Gassed last night, gassed the night before
We're going to get gassed tonight,
If we never get gassed anymore.
When we're gassed, we're sick as we can be,
The Phosgene and Mustard Gas, are much too much for me.
They're warning us, they're warning us.
One gas mask for the four of us.
Thank your lucky stars that 3 of us can run,
So one of us can use it all alone._


----------



## aqwsderf

Why am I always looking for a ride and die? Cause mine's the only heart I'm going to have for life. 

I wonder when "I love me" is enough.


----------



## aqwsderf

Cuántas veces he intentado enterrarte en mi memoria. Y aunque diga "Ya no más" es otra vez la misma historia. 

Porque este amor siempre sabe, hacerme respirar profundo. Ya me trae por la izquierda y de pelea con el mundo.

Si pudiera exorcizarme de tu voz. Si pudiera escaparme de tu nombre. Si pudiera arrancarme el corazón. Y esconderme para no sentirme nuevamente bruta, ciega, sordomuda, torpe, traste y testaruda.


----------



## IcedOver

This is a World Destruction!
Your life ain't nothing!
The human race is becoming a disgrace!


----------



## D'avjo

You know I love you so


----------



## WillYouStopDave

_"Not the torturer will scare me
Nor the body's final fall
Nor the barrels of death's rifles
Nor the shadows on the wall
Nor the night when to the ground
The last dim star of pain, is hurled
But the blind indifference
Of a merciless, unfeeling world."
_

― Roger Waters - Each Small Candle


----------



## D'avjo

Lyrics below -






I really think I better get a hold of myself
Don't wanna let the night get ahead of myself
Whisperin' her love through a smoke ring smile
She doesn't know what happens when she's around
I think I'm in love
But it makes me kinda nervous to say so
I think I'm in love
But it makes me kinda nervous to say so
Probably lay my head on a wooden floor
Tell her I was tired from working the store
Counting all the cash from an old shoe box
Saving up to buy her something she wants
I think I'm in love
But it makes me kinda nervous to say so
I think I'm in love
But it makes me kinda nervous to say so
What if it's wrong?
What if it's wrong
To pray in vain?
What does it mean
To fake your death
To wake up tainted?

Take a little picture in a photo booth
Keep it in a locket, and I think of you
Both of our pictures, face to face
Take off your necklace and throw it away
I think I'm in love
But it makes me kinda nervous to say so
I think I'm in love
But it makes me kinda nervous to say so
Really think I better get a hold of myself
Don't wanna let the night get ahead of myself
Whisperin' her love through a smoke ring smile
She doesn't know what happens when she's around


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## aqwsderf

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Not right now, but sometimes I feel like that, when going through the dark really self-destructing faze and then getting some support form the music that reflects how I feel or helps me or when I got some support from a therapist. In those moments I also feel way more alive and feel unusually powerful (cause I usually don't feel power or enough energy at all), like ''resurrected'' because before I would feel like almost a dead body.


----------



## conceived sorrow

I'm turning over inside my grave

You're waking up to face a brand new day


----------



## D'avjo

Lady, hear me tonight
'Cause my feeling is just so right
As we dance by the moonlight
Can't you see you're my delight?
Lady, I just feel like
I won't get you out of my mind
I feel loved for the first time
And I know that it's true
I can tell by the look in your eyes


----------



## conceived sorrow

And each day it takes
You further away

And if I saw you right now
I'm not sure what I'd say

There's only so many words
A dead man can say

I guess I'd wish you the best
And be on my way


----------



## love is like a dream

I thought I'd find all the answers in us
So thank you for proving me so wrong
And now my thoughts are killing me
And I find it hard to breathe
I'm my own worst enemy
Can we turn back the time


----------



## D'avjo

Oh woah I just know that something good is going to happen

(err thats it)


----------



## aqwsderf

There's a new wind blowing like I've never known. I'm breathing deeper than I've ever done. And it sure feels good to finally feel the way I do


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That's it, we've had enough
Please turn that ****ing radio off
Ain't nothing on the air wave in the despair we feel
That said, we've had enough
Put "Walk Among Us" on and turn it up
Ain't nothing on the air wave in the hatred we feel


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel the top of the roof come off
Kill everybody there
And I'm watching all the stars burn out
Trying to pretend that I care

But I didn't, no one ever does, and I would, no one ever will
Can't you see it's all flown out of my hands
And our clothes are all too often ripped
And our teeth are all too often gnashed
And it lasts as long as it possibly can

But I just don't, but I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all
And I just don't, and I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all
And I just don't, and I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all
And I just don't, and I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all


----------



## either/or

aqwsderf said:


> I'm so tired of being here
> Suppressed by all my childish fears
> And if you have to leave
> I wish that you would just leave
> 'Cause your presence still lingers here
> And it won't leave me alone
> 
> These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
> There's just too much that time cannot erase


I used to love this song. Haven't listened to Evanescence in years tho.

Love this line in particular "There's just too much that time cannot erase"


----------



## either/or

I'm going out sleepwalking
Where mute memories start talking
The boss that couldn't help but hurt you
And the pretty thing he made desert you
I'm going out now like a baby
A name unsatisfiable baby
Grabbing onto whatever's around
For the soaring high or the crushing down
With hidden cracks that don't show
But that constantly just grow
I'm looking for the man that attacked me
While everybody was laughing at me
You beat it in me that part of you
But I'm gonna split us back in two
Tired of living in a cloud
If you're gonna say **** now you'll do it out loud
It's 2:45 in the morning
And I'm putting myself on warning
For waking up in an unknown place
With a recollection you've half erased


----------



## conceived sorrow

I wanna feel something again memorable


----------



## aqwsderf

I'm barely hanging on, so if I fall...can you let me down easy


----------



## Davlew

I’m too sexy for my cat, too sexy for my cat, poor *****, poor ***** cat


----------



## conceived sorrow

I'm a loaded gun.
I won't hurt anyone.


----------



## J Black

I don't wanna die
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## D'avjo

Baby, I need your lovin',
Although you're never near
Your voice I often hear
Another day, another night
I long to hold you tight


----------



## D'avjo

From my school reggae days !! -

From Brixton Prison, Jebb Avenue London S.W. 2 Inglan

Dear mama
Good day
I hope that when these few lines reach you they may
Find you in the best of health
I doun know how to tell ya dis
For I did mek a solemn promise
To tek care a lickle Jim
An try mi bes fi look out fi him

Mama, I really did try mi bes
But none a di less
Sorry fi tell ya seh, poor lickle Jim get arres
It was de miggle a di rush hour
Hevrybody jus a hustle and a bustle
To go home fi dem evenin shower
Mi an Jim stan up waitin pon a bus
Not causin no fuss

When all of a sudden a police van pull up
Out jump tree policemen
De whole a dem carryin baton
Dem walk straight up to me and Jim
One a dem hold on to Jim
Seh dem tekin him in
Jim tell him fi leggo a him
For him nah do nutt'n
And 'im nah t'ief, not even a but'n
Jim start to wriggle
De police start to giggle

Mama, mek I tell you wa dem do to Jim?
Mek I tell you wa dem do to 'im?

Dem thump him him in him belly and it turn to jelly
Dem lick 'im pon 'im back and 'im rib get pop
Dem thump him pon him head but it tough like lead
Dem kick 'im in 'im seed and it started to bleed

Mama, I jus couldn't stan up deh, nah do nuttin'

So mi jook one in him eye and him started fi cry
Me thump him pon him mout and him started fi shout
Me kick him pon him shin so him started fi spin
Me hit him pon him chin an him drop pon a bin
- an crash, an dead

More policman come dung
Dem beat me to the grung
Dem charge Jim fi sus ----
Dem charge mi fi murdah

Mama, doan fret
Doan get depress an downhearted
Be of good courage
Till I hear from you
I remain
Your son
Sonny


----------



## D'avjo

You're twistin' my melon man,
You know you talk so hip man,
You're twistin' my melon man (call the cops).


----------



## D'avjo

So what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
I get so funny with my money that you flaunt
I said, "Where'd you get your information from, " huh?
You think that you can front when revelation comes?
(Yeah, you can't front on that)


----------



## antisarcopenia

Unwell

All day staring at the ceiling
Making friends with shadows on my wall
All night hearing voices telling me
That I should get some sleep
Because tomorrow might be good for something
Hold on
Feeling like I'm headed for a breakdown
And I don't know why
But I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be, me

I'm talking to myself in public
Dodging glances on the train
And I know, I know they've all been talking about me
I can hear them whisper
And it makes me think there must be something wrong with me
Out of all the hours thinking
Somehow I've lost my mind
But I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be
I've been talking in my sleep
Pretty soon they'll come to get me
Yeah, they're taking me away
But I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be
Hey, how I used to be
How I used to be
Well, I'm just a little unwell
How I used to be
How I used to be
I'm just a little unwell


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A manic public episode and then I start to think
Is this an inevitability stemming from my broken head
Or have I just not slept and eaten again?

So I stay up cos I can’t sleep, I say
But really I’m just reading and watching and communicating
With people in a language that I think is flawed
Next thing I know it gets too late


----------



## aqwsderf

It's hard to believe that beauty like yours could fall for something like me


----------



## D'avjo

My face is finished, my body's gone
And I can't help but think standin' up here
In all this applause and gazin' down
At all the young and the beautiful
With their questioning eyes
That I must above all things love myself
That I must above all things love myself
That I must above all things love myself
I saw a girl in the crowd
I ran over I shouted out
I asked if I could take her out
But she said that she didn't want to
I changed the sheets on my bed
I combed the hairs across my head
I sucked in my gut and still she said
That she just didn't want to
I read her Eliot, read her Yeats
I tried my best to stay up late
I fixed the hinges on her gate
But still she just never wanted to

I bought her a dozen snow-white doves
I did her dishes in rubber gloves
I called her honeybee, I called her love
But she just still didn't want to
She just never wants to
Dammit!
I sent her every type of flower
I played a guitar by the hour
I patted her revolting little chihuahua
But still she just didn't want to
I wrote a song with a hundred lines
I picked a bunch of dandelions
I walked her through the trembling pines
But she just even then didn't want to
She just never wants to
I thought I'd try another tack
I drank a litre of cognac
I threw her down upon her back
But she just laughed and said
That she just didn't want to
I thought I'd have another go
I called her my little O
I felt like Marcel Marceau
Must feel when she said
That she just never wanted to
She just didn't want to
I got the no ***** blues
I got the no ***** blues
I got the no ***** blues
Damn, damn, woo
No ***** blues
I got the no ***** blues
I got the no ***** blues
I got the no ***** blues, woo
Yeah, yeah, woo


----------



## D'avjo

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Dont waste your time, girl
Dont miss your turn, girl
Give me a twirl, girl
I'll put it in you
Deep with rhythm of pop
It dont stop
I'm the king of hip hop
I can make your knees drop, girl

Give me your time, girl
Come blow my mind, girl
You can do it oh my gosh it's not a crime, girl
I'll be your man, girl
Your superman, girl
I'll put in you
Won't you know this ain't **** girl

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Put it on me
You're doin sweet, girl
You was my ex, girl
Now you my next, girl
You cast a hex, girl
Bitin' in my neck, girl
You was like dracula
But i let loose a pearl

Shot to your neck, girl
Back back drop, girl
Bow down stop, girl
Don't stop get it, girl
It's your world, girl
You be a squirrel, girl
Go get a nut, girl

I'll be a good guy
Put it to you so fly
Superfly
Nearly six feet high
Still taller than the sky
The sky ain't blue
And the sea ain't too
It's just me baby me baby
Me for you
SOOOO

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Show me
Dont blow me
Act as if you dont
Know me
I'm not bonin' you too much
I'm not touching you enough
Wanna give you rough, tough, yea
Extra lovin stuff
Pumpin pumpin
Show you i'm a good guy

I got ya morphin
Kick out the chicken stuff
Done it like Jimmy Buffett
He used to sing girl
Now i sing for you yea
Doing my thing, girl
There you go again
Look who made me king, girl

Whatchya doin...hey

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind
Waste your time, waste your time, waste your time
You ain't never gonna mess with my mind

Lean on a crucifix
Deep in my mind put it deep six
I was let flying like a sheep
Though the deep ****
Crucifix, mista masicks pa ticks
And using me, mess around with it
Oh my gosh it's so confusingly

Blew my mind, they blew my mind, they blew my mind
They waste my time, they waste my time, they waste my time
Blew my mind, they blew my mind, they blew my mind
They waste my time, they waste my time, they waste my time

Blew my mind, they blew my mind, they blew my mind
They waste my time, they waste my time, they waste my time
Blew my mind, they blew my mind, they blew my mind
They waste my time, they waste my time, they waste my time


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm becoming less defined
As days go by
Fading away
And well you might say
I'm losing focus
Kind of drifting into the abstract
In terms of how I see myself

Sometimes I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes I can see right through myself

Less concerned about fitting into the world
Your world, that is
Cause it doesn't really matter anymore
(No it doesn't really matter anymore)
No it doesn't really matter anymore
None of this really matters anymore

Yes I am alone
But then again I always was
As far back as I can tell
I think maybe it's because
Because you were never really real
To begin with
I just made you up
To hurt myself

I just made you up
To hurt myself, yeah
And I just made you up
To hurt myself
I just made you up
To hurt myself, yeah
And I just made you up
To hurt myself
And it worked
Yes it did!

There is no you
There is only me
There is no you
There is only me
There is no ****ing you
There is only me
There is no ****ing you
There is only me

Only
Only
Only
Only

Well the tiniest little dot caught my eye
And it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling
Like I just knew it's something bad
I just couldn't leave it alone
I kept picking at the scab
It was a doorway trying to seal itself shut
But I climbed through

Now I am somewhere I am not supposed to be
And I can see things I know I really shouldn't see
And now I know why, now, now, now I know why
Things aren't as pretty
On the inside

There is no you
There is only me
There is no you
There is only me
There is no ****ing you
There is only me
There is no ****ing you
There is only me


----------



## D'avjo

I'll never be your beast of burden
So let's go home and draw the curtains
Music on the radio
Come on baby make sweet love to me


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://lyrics.lol/artist/1093943-zotiyac/lyrics/3877604-iwonderwhotookmyplacethistime

https://genius.com/The-virus-and-antidote-illsmilewhileyouburn-lyrics


----------



## D'avjo

Ahh, I have swum those raging seas
Washed up by an ocean who had tired of me
How I survived I will never know
This wreck's got a home and a whole lot of hope

I'm out on a beach, sat on a rock
Thinking of you and the love I got
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I'm on fire, I'm full of love and new desire
I'm on fire, I'm full of love and new desire
Full of love and new desire


I lit my fire blew my conch, nobody comes
I built my boat from bamboo but it sunk
I looked at the sky for vapor trails nobody comes
I wrote your name on a tree along with the days
This is taking you away from me

I'm out on a beach, eating my heart
Thinking of you and the love I got
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I'm on fire, I'm full of love and new desire
I'm on fire (I need somebody like you), I ain't afraid to die
I ain't afraid to die, I ain't afraid to die


I'm out on a beach, eating my heart
Thinking of you and the love I got
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I'm out on a beach, sat on a rock
Thinking of you and the love I got
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I'm out on a beach, sat on a rock
Thinking of you and the love I got (I need somebody like you)
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I'm out on a beach, sat on a rock
Thinking of you and the love I got (I need somebody like you)
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I lit my fire, saw my coach (I'm full of love)
Thinking of you and the love I got
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home (and new desire)
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog
I'm out on a beach, sat on a rock (I'm full of love)
Thinking of you and the love I got
Saw the devil's servant, sent her home (and new desire)
Said bring me your master, I don't want his dog


----------



## aqwsderf

I get up in the evening
And I ain't got nothing to say
I come home in the morning
I go to bed feeling the same way
I ain't nothing but tired
Man, I'm just tired and bored with myself
Hey there baby, I could use just a little help


You can't start a fire
You can't start a fire without a spark
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't want to live like this anymore
I don't want to live at all
I don't want to make this face anymore
But if I don't, that's all


----------



## Wanderlust26

...the powers that be are against us


----------



## aqwsderf

Oh, mirror in the sky
What is love?
Can the child within my heart rise above?
Can I sail through the changin' ocean tides?
Can I handle the seasons of my life?

Well, I've been afraid of changin'
'Cause I've built my life around you
But time makes you bolder
Even children get older
And I'm getting older too


----------



## Myosr

> Decrepit monks ... chant a hollow ... bellow
> Of tones which mortals .... shalt not ... follow
> Strings of harp .... and rhythms .... shallow
> Disquietude, .... no solace shall bring
> Wanton desire, a tarnished King


This song is too good to be just about the dethrownment of a Hindu king 

Also, the way they vocalize.


----------



## Myosr

> Oh sun I hate thy beams
> Leave me here to sleep and dream
> In the midst of falling leaves
> In a garden of endless grief
> I yearn for thee my precious one
> Beneath a pale grey sky I dream of your embrace
> How I wish I had you near
> in this oh so dolorous life
> Where dreams turn to dust I have lost all my hope
> Of lasting pain and unpresent bliss
> This soul of mine I welcome thee
> Eternal sleep
> 
> ....
> 
> In the midst of falling snow
> In a garden of endless grief
> My forlorn soul of misery
> Where peace and rest can never dwell
> Hope never comes
> I see no point in going on
> Still I dream but now I know
> I dream a lie so I close my eyes and I sigh
> A life of shattered dreams I can no longer bear
> I enter thee eternal sleep


I hate how all doom songs are about love. I tend to just strike out the lovey parts in my head lol.


----------



## Myosr

_Soooo

suddeeen

it seeeemed

thiiis

traagiiic

visiooon

painteeed

beefooore

my eyeeees_

Amidst falling leaves
I had found my beloved 
bloodstained and pale
Falling into the foreveeer

so silent

so silent

♫

*
Awaaaaaare 

of my preseeeence

she tuuuurned towaaards meee

her agonizing staaaaaaaare

One last breaaaaaaath

and she whispered:

Every-

thing diiiiiiiiiiies :heart 
*
♫

before 
my tearfilled eyess
Dead and silent,
a golden leaaaf 
of autumnnn

Falliiiiiiiiing

♫

before

my tearfilled eyess

This withering beauty

This eternal autumn

Soo sileeeeent

♫

*So sileeentt :heart
*
♫

da daaa da da da da da da da dadada ..
da da daaaa da da da da daaa da da daa


----------



## Myosr

I need to talk to 
someone newww

I need a different
latituuude

and I'm 

at an end I'm 
at an end I'm
at an end and there's

no
way out

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Once I was real
Once I was somebody's child
Once I could feel
Some feeling once in a while

Once I was here
Once I was somebody's friend
Once I appear
I will be real once again

You're falling into it
An inescapable release
Or something intimate
Between the you that no one sees

Is there a way inside?
You only hide from enemies


Also I had the song lyrics for Snuff by Slipknot saved here and that could often work really.


----------



## JacobC1989

My Sweet Prince

Never thought you'd make me perspire
Never thought I'd do you the same
Never thought I'd fill with desire
Never thought I'd feel so ashamed

Me and the dragon
Can chase all the pain away
So before I end my day
Remember
My sweet prince
You are the one
My sweet prince
You are the one

Never thought I'd have to retire
Never thought I'd have to abstain
Never thought all this could backfire
Close up the hole in my vein

Me and my valuable friend
Can fix all the pain away
So before I end my day
Remember
My sweet prince
You are the one
My sweet prince
You are the one

You are the one
You are the one
You are the one
You are the one


----------



## Shrinking_Violet

I am a question to the world
Not an answer to be heard


----------



## Peaceislove

This world gon fail me, everything I've ever lusted after it has failed your the only one I need you. what has done for me what you have done what has given to me what you have given what sacrifice the way you have sacrificed. I love you GOD.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Myosr

> You can be my crucifix ...
> 
> you never saw it coming
> you never knew what hit you!
> 
> ... hold me up to watch me dieee


---

I've listened to this song a million times, and never noticed how brilliantly these two sentences were constructed >_>

Also,



> Can't you see?
> I'm invisible...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Behold,
> Feast your eyes as the peripherals explode.
> 
> Can you see me now?
> Can you see me now?


---

"peripherals explode" love the metaphor!


----------



## Starcut83

NF - Outcast



"I'd rather be alone, I am not good in crowds
Which is kinda confusin', I know, been that way since a child
They laughin', they tell me I'll never get out
I'm just tryna be me, I am nobody else
I don't care what you think, I'm just bein' myself
So I guess for now


I'll just be the outcast"



"Feels good to be here now
I'm a weird person with a weird crowd
What, you don't like that?
That's cool, that's great, that's fine, okay, you can leave now"


----------



## Starcut83

I'm feelin kinda angry at the moment. errr...feel like punching ghosts in my mind...






For some reason this stands out in my mind as I listen...make up your mind what you want then get back to me when you can be real with me. (not directed at anyone on this forum, just my life)

"Everybody wanna hear the real version of life, then don't get so sensitive
When I say something a little bit raw
I jot my thoughts and they call it negative
You wanna know where my heart is? I stand out 'cause I wear my garbage"

*>"Tell me what am I doing here if I'm not being real"<*


----------



## Starcut83

*Don't listen if you don't want to feel sad. *POSSIBLE TRIGGER**

*



*


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

Just getting tired of being told how I "should" or "shouldn't" feel. (not on here.)


----------



## Starcut83

**TRIGGER WARNING**

She was carried up into the clouds, high above
If you're there I bleed the same
If you're scared I'm on my way






5 years have come and gone...Can't move on...Miss you every day...This world isn't the same without you...If you're watching, know I'm staying strong for you...


----------



## Starcut83

I don't really wanna die
That's just how I feel, that's just how I feel sometimes
I don't wanna tell a lie
I just wanna feel, I just wanna feel alright
I don't really wanna fight
And just disappear float away for one night

Gotta kill another demon left in my head
He's been scheming on the walls and under my bed
It's these 
* *




suicidal thoughts


that I'm fed
Welcome to my American wasteland

[Chorus]
I fell in love with the war zone
This is not my home, this is just a place where I've been
Doing pretty well on my own but inside of my own head


----------



## Starcut83

Days go okay but lately every night as I go to bed thoughts like this are running through my mind...it's unsettling.



Ollie - Lost


I can't take this feeling
Hurts too much from inside
And I don't know why
Something ain't right


If I never wake up
Then maybe I'll be alright
I don't wanna cry
I'm trying to fight...


----------



## Starcut83

Went down to the crossroads, fell down on my knees
I went down to the crossroads, fell down on my knees
Asked the lord for mercy, said help me if you please
_
I went down to the crossroads, tried to flag a ride
I went down to the crossroads, tried to flag a ride
No one seemed to know me, everybody passed me by_

You can run, you can run, tell my friend Willie Brown
You can run, you can run, tell my friend Willie Brown
That I'm standing at the crossroads, I believe I'm sinking down


----------



## Starcut83

All my life, I've been searching for something
Something never comes, never leads to nothing
Nothing satisfies but I'm getting close
Closer to the prize at the end of the rope...

Then I'm done, done, on to the next one
Done, done and I'm on to the next one
Done, done and I'm on to the next one...

* *


----------



## Starcut83

Meet me in outer space
We could spend the night
Watch the earth come up
I've grown tired of that place...


* *


----------



## CeltAngel

I am much too weak
I’m about to lose my mind
My thoughts are blurred
Can’t believe I’ve been so blind
I could find a way out
Could I only think straight
But I’m much too confused
And it’s anyway too late

I’m too dizzy to think
I’m everything but fine
I’m sick and confused
Got no peace of mind
I’ve tried my best
But give nothing more to see
I’m not in control
I hate to feel this way

I feel like I’m floating
Drifting away
Spinning
Floating
Further away


----------



## CeltAngel

Sounds creep softly into my ears. Deafening as it's exploding in my head.
No silent peace. My head keeps making symphonies of deluded thoughts.

Thoughts and dreams and music.
Streaming endless, they are stuck in my head!

Open nerves, they're killing me.
Enlarging everything.
My mind explodes; it's burning up and scaring me.
Nothing feels the same, So strong it shuts me down, so strong I lost control.

Emotions creep slowly into my heart, not just my own, I pick up every signal.
Inflamed and sore. My heart keeps making tragedies of diminutive things.
My everything hurts!
My system burns!

Sounds and words and memories.
They captured me, they're stuck in my head!

Open nerves, they're killing me.
Enlarging everything.
My mind explodes; it's burning up and scaring me.
Nothing feels the same. So strong it shuts me down.

Open nerves!
They're showing me the truth by force. My body's completely drained.
And primitive emotions can thrive. Goodbye 'control'.

I feel more pain.
My system forces me to.
A mental twist to fear all I can become... I can become!

Open nerves, they're killing me.
Enlarging everything.
My mind explodes; it's burning up and scaring me.
Nothing feels the same.
As it shuts me down. A signal I can't defy.
They're showing me the truth by force. My body's completely drained.
And primitive emotions can thrive. Goodbye 'control'. Goodbye illusion...


----------



## zkv

Translated but

_Today the ground told me
It told me by accident
There's no reason to tremble anymore
With the dogs of yesterday

An ocean that finally
Manages to reach peace
The sweetness of knowing
That I go without bothering

The distance I felt
Between the fire and the burn
Is eternal to me
It's the intrigue of my love

The anesthesia reached me
I turned it around and discovered
My joy for crying
The adventure of departing

Three minutes to come
That are a fleeting eternity
Three minutes to live
In a deadly fragility

The hug I gave
To the mirror lasted me
All the time I lived
In seconds and fraction

Through my eyes I saw pass
Every dream I achieved
And my mouth smiled
And I could touch my faith

Three minutes to feel
It was worth it to be here
Three minutes to die,
Leaving a flower in my stead_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In the middle of a gunfight
In the center of a restaurant
They say, "Come with your arms raised high"
Well, they're never gonna get me
Like a bullet through a flock of doves
To wage this war, against your faith in me
Your life will never be the same
On your mother's eyes, say a prayer
Say a prayer

Now, but I can't, and I don't know
How we're just two men as God had made us
Well, I can't, well, I can!
Too much, too late
Or just not enough of this
Pain in my heart for your dying wish
I'll kiss your lips, again

They all cheat at cards and the checkers are lost
My cellmate's a killer
They make me do push-ups in drag
But nobody cares if you're losing yourself
Am I losing myself?
Well, I miss my mom!
Will they give me the chair?
Or lethal injection, or swing from a rope, if you dare?
Nobody knows all the trouble I've seen

Now, but I can't, and I don't know
How we're just two men as God had made us
Well, I can't, well, I can!
Too much, too late
Or just not enough of this
Pain in my heart for your dying wish
I'll kiss your lips, again

To your room
What they ask of you
Will make you want to say, "So long"
Well, I don't remember, why remember you?
(Do you have the keys to the hotel?)
('Cause I'm gonna string this mother****er on fire!)
(Fire!)

Life is but a dream for the dead
And well I, I won't go down by myself
But I'll go down with my friends
Now, now, now, now (I can't explain)
Now, now, now (I can't complain)
Now, now, yeah!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh... Haha


----------



## Black jesus

They call me white devil, black jesus
Heaven closes, hell freezes
Egos trippin, scripts keep flippin
Bloods keep bloodin, grips keep crippin

I give kisses & hugs like 45 slugs 
Come back on the one & kiss my love gun..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There is no self to kill
A city of gardens

I'm going to kill my self
To kill my self
To kill my self
I'm going to kill my self
So there won't be nothing left

I'm going to remove my self
Remove myself
Remove myself
I'm going to remove my self
So there won't be nothing left

Because you are everyone you hate
When you're asleep or awake
All the choices you've made

You are everyone you hate
And it is ruining your life



Works better with the music though, I really like the parts with the distorted talking sounds.






I think one of the best musical artists for translating mental illness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's a lyric video.


* *




Here in the wreckage
The winter is hard
I sleep in the same clothes
That I dragged through the mud

And if you ask me
Nothing's changed
There's nowhere else I can go
So I stay

We're writhing rats
We make beds in the straw
And then we build houses
Paint our names on the door

And if you ask me again
Is this life?
I don't see I have a choice
But I still smile

And bide my time

I who have no roots
And nowhere to go
And as for the future
Well, I really don't know

But if you ask me
I will nod
But if you ask me...

Here I am
Here I am

My dear wife
And my children of God
The borders were already drawn for us

Hold on to life
In this refuge of dirt
And search for a place you can breathe again

It's not a crime

I'd love to see you again
Sometime soon
But will you give back to me now
What you stole?




It kind of feels like a sign of how **** things are getting in general that his music has become more positive/happier/hopeful over the last two albums lol (including this song yes actually,) and also



> CAN'T BELIEVE NO ONE MENTIONS THE BARBIE DOLLS AND STEVEN WEARING SHOES!


I actually didn't notice there were barbies and who cares, but the wearing shoes thing is apocalyptically concerning in this instance. I feel like I might have noticed this comment before. Dunno.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also actually:

Download love and download war
Download the **** you didn't want
Download the things that make you mad
Download the life you wish you had

Another day of life has passed me by
But I have lost all faith in what's outside
They only are the stars across the sky
And the wreckage of the night


----------



## Tetragammon

And they say you're in a better place, but a better place is right here with me
Yeah, they say you're in a better place, too bad it's not what I believe

Cause a picture is all that I have
To remind me that you're never coming back
If I picture it now it just makes me sad
And right now I just wish you were here
Don't say everything's meant to be
Cause you know it's not what I believe
Can't help but think that it should've been me
In the end, I just wish you were here


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Tetragammon said:


> And they say you're in a better place, but a better place is right here with me
> Yeah, they say you're in a better place, too bad it's not what I believe
> 
> Cause a picture is all that I have
> To remind me that you're never coming back
> If I picture it now it just makes me sad
> And right now I just wish you were here
> Don't say everything's meant to be
> Cause you know it's not what I believe
> Can't help but think that it should've been me
> In the end, I just wish you were here


I wish I knew what to say other than sorry for whatever it is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful
A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical
And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily
Oh joyfully, playfully watching me
But then they send me away to teach me how to be sensible
Logical, oh responsible, practical
And they showed me a world where I could be so dependable
Oh clinical, oh intellectual, cynical

There are times when all the world's asleep
The questions run too deep
For such a simple man
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
Please tell me who I am

I said, watch what you say or they'll be calling you a radical
Liberal, oh fanatical, criminal
Won't you sign up your name, we'd like to feel you're acceptable
Respectable, oh presentable, a vegetable
Oh, take it take it yeah

But at night, when all the world's asleep
The questions run so deep
For such a simple man
Won't you please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
Please tell me who I am, who I am, who I am, who I am
'Cause I was feeling so logical
D-d-digital
One, two, three, five
Oh, oh, oh, oh
It's getting unbelievable


----------



## extremly

Fall.
You are alone, Child.
There is only darkness for you, and only death for your people. These ancients are just the beginning. I will command a great and terrible army and we will sail to a billion worlds. We will sail until every light has been extinguished.
You are strong, Child, but I am beyond strength.

I am the end, and I have come for you, Finn.


----------



## shyshisho

I was looking for a job, and then I found a job 
And heaven knows I'm miserable now…


----------



## Starcut83

What if who I hoped to be was always me?
And the love I fought to feel was always free?
What if all the things I've done, yeah
Were just attempts at earning love? Yeah
'Cause the hole inside my heart is stupid deep
Stupid deep

What if where I've tried to go was always here?
And the path I've tried to cut was always clear?
Why has life become a plan, yeah
To put some money in my hand?
When the love I really need is stupid cheap
Stupid cheap


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If everything was everything
I would never have to worry about anything.


----------



## extremly

YEET


----------



## extremly

YEET


----------



## extremly

8 2 3 0
6 6 4 7 0 9 3 8 4 4 6 0 9 5 5 0 5 8 2 2 3


----------



## Starcut83

I got the sunshine in my eyes, I'm cheesing
I'm not in a hurry, no no
But I'm speeding
Can't nobody take me down
Can't nobody take me down
Let the troubles fly, fly away, they gone now
Just me driving to the great beyond, now
Can't nobody take me down
Can't nobody take me down
I don't have grudges, I don't want vengeance
I don't have secrets, so you don't have leverage
I don't need a big bank, just enough to get me by
Never will a dollar bill, make me feel dignified
I learned everybody's friendly 'till they taste blood
I learned love hurts much more than hate does
I learned every single high has a come down
But I know how to bounce back soon as I come down
It's hard to get hurt if there's nothing to protect
I would go to war for it but there's nothing left
Blessing in disguise, I severed all my ties


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Cause I'm not big enough to house this crowd.


----------



## Starcut83

When I’m gone
I can’t press rewind
So I’ma live for you tonight
Not alone
I got peace of mind
I’m done looking for proof in signs
Got you all in my head now
You’ve been running through my mind all day
Got you all in my head now
Ima tell the world that it’s only one way


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm only whatever you make me
And you make me more and more a villain every day
But you don't know, you reap, you sow
Whatever you give to me, from yourself, you take
Well, if you're a hater, then hate the creator
It's in your image I'm made.


----------



## conceived sorrow

honestly, you never needed this. i know you've got more that you're dealing with. i'm just a burden i know that. i just wish that i could go back.


----------

